# UK: Author Tag Exchange (Readers Welcome!)



## Bar steward

Now Kindle books are available on Amazon UK, maybe us UK authors should tag each other since from what I can gather all the tags have gone back to 0 on the UK pages.

My UK page is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memoirs-bar-steward-14th-25th-August/dp/B003X9571W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281014319&sr=8-1&tag=kindleboards-21

~~~~
_Admin note: you can use our U.K. Link-Maker to easily make text or book cover links to your books on Amazon.co.uk. Here's the link: http://www.kboards.com/uklink_


----------



## MariaESchneider

I tagged my own books and I'm waiting to see if they stick. I am not sure my US account "counts" over in the UK. It obviously recognized me (because it noted the books were for UK only.)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Maria%20E.%20Schneider

I'll go check yours.

Maria


----------



## William Meikle

Mine are in the link below the images in my sig...

********************************************************************
NOTE: SEE PAGE 30 FOR A LIST OF BOOKS AND PARTICIPANTS UP TO THAT POINT... IT'S EASIER THAN STARTING HERE

********************************************************************


----------



## Bar steward

Willie, those links are for your books on amazon.com, not amazon.co.uk

Maria, none of your books has tags on, u have to redo them


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bar steward said:


> Now Kindle books are available on Amazon UK, maybe us UK authors should tag each other since from what I can gather all the tags have gone back to 0 on the UK pages.
> 
> My UK page is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memoirs-bar-steward-14th-25th-August/dp/B003X9571W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281014319&sr=8-1


I was able to tag yours, Scott.

Maria, your tags aren't showing up.

I think I'll wait a week to see if the tags start showing up. If I have to go back and tag several pages, I'll do it. I just don't want to skip anyone accidentally since it seems to be hit and miss.


----------



## William Meikle

Bar steward said:


> Willie, those links are for your books on amazon.com, not amazon.co.uk
> 
> Maria, none of your books has tags on, u have to redo them


Nope...I said the link "below" the images. It's an Amazon UK one.... honest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Willie, the tags are now showing up on your last three and I've got you tagged.


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Willie, the tags are now showing up on your last three and I've got you tagged.


And I can still only see the ones I've added myself. Very strange.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've added my tags. Wish they would put up the prices because I'd like to add that tag to the 99 cent novelette.  

Let me know if you can get into the tags.  The "tt" command works. 

Link is in my siggy but here it is 

www.tinyurl.com/mlakeuk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> And I can still only see the ones I've added myself. Very strange.


I can see my check marks on The Outsiders showing you've got two tags. This has happened to me on the US tagging side. People I trust tell me they've tagged me and they don't show up for awhile.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

With only my one tag I'm in position 4 and 5 under historical romance.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Are you guys willing to tag for us Americans who've been tagging for you on the U.S. side? I know I could use a few tags in the UK store...but it won't let me. *sigh*

Sandy


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've added my tags. Wish they would put up the prices because I'd like to add that tag to the 99 cent novelette.
> 
> Let me know if you can get into the tags. The "tt" command works.
> 
> Link is in my siggy but here it is
> 
> www.tinyurl.com/mlakeuk


Can't see any tags Gertie. I'll come back in a day or so and see if it changes...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandra Edwards said:


> Are you guys willing to tag for us Americans who've been tagging for you on the U.S. side? I know I could use a few tags in the UK store...but it won't let me. *sigh*
> 
> Sandy


Sign into the UK store with your US sign in and then manually add your tags. Apparently, it takes a while for the tags to show up. I can see those I've added myself, but nobody can see them yet.

This morning, I was able to tag all but three of Willie's. This afternoon, his tags showed up and I tagged the last three.

Scott's showed up and I was able to tag him.

Go ahead and add your tags and remind us tomorrow to check for your tags. I get the feeling they'll show up eventually.


----------



## Guest

Haha Ok, I'll go through and do some UK tagging. Hit me up!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003OQUOFI/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&s=books%23tags

Well I got to bar. Some people don't have tags showing. How much do we get in royalties for 3/4 of a pound??


----------



## tbrookside

Yeah, I have a US account and I was able to tag my own books.

Here are their UK links:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Last-Days-of-Jericho/dp/B003TZLVOC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281039393&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bello-Lemures-Against-Zombies-Armorica/dp/B002U829N6/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1281039393&sr=8-2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

foreverjuly said:


> Haha Ok, I'll go through and do some UK tagging. Hit me up!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003OQUOFI/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&s=books%23tags


Your tags aren't showing yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tbrookside said:


> Yeah, I have a US account and I was able to tag my own books.
> 
> Here are their UK links:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Last-Days-of-Jericho/dp/B003TZLVOC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281039393&sr=8-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bello-Lemures-Against-Zombies-Armorica/dp/B002U829N6/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1281039393&sr=8-2


Your tags aren't showing yet either. Remind us again tomorrow. I think it takes at least 24 hours for the data base to update.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sign into the UK store with your US sign in and then manually add your tags. Apparently, it takes a while for the tags to show up. I can see those I've added myself, but nobody can see them yet.
> 
> This morning, I was able to tag all but three of Willie's. This afternoon, his tags showed up and I tagged the last three.
> 
> Scott's showed up and I was able to tag him.
> 
> Go ahead and add your tags and remind us tomorrow to check for your tags. I get the feeling they'll show up eventually.


Thanks 

Sandy


----------



## tbrookside

I tagged:

bar steward
willie meikle

No tags showing up for you other folks yet.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Bar steward said:


> Willie, those links are for your books on amazon.com, not amazon.co.uk
> 
> Maria, none of your books has tags on, u have to redo them


Thanks Bar--I tried twice. I can see they are tagged, but I don't think they are sticking. I also clicked yours and added some (Kindle and TTS). So if you don't see your tag number go up, I'm guessing they aren't counting my tagging because I'm in the US.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks Bar--I tried twice. I can see they are tagged, but I don't think they are sticking. I also clicked yours and added some (Kindle and TTS). So if you don't see your tag number go up, I'm guessing they aren't counting my tagging because I'm in the US.


I think it takes a while for the database to update. I couldn't tag Willie's last three this morning but was able to this afternoon, although he says his numbers haven't gone up. Again, I think it's an update issue.

We'll see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Monique

I was able to tag:

Memoirs of a Bar Steward
Invasion
The Valley

All of the other books posted so far are sans tags. I'll check back later today and tomorrow.

Here's mine:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0036Z9W00


----------



## William Meikle

Monique said:


> I was able to tag:
> 
> Memoirs of a Bar Steward
> Invasion
> The Valley
> 
> All of the other books posted so far are sans tags. I'll check back later today and tomorrow.
> 
> Here's mine:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0036Z9W00


And I was able to get yours Monique


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you Monique.


----------



## Monique

Woo and a side of hoo!

Thank you both.


----------



## Bar steward

I got everyone except Powerless, The Last Days of Jericho, De Bello Lemures, Or The Roman War Against the Zombies of Armorica, because these didnt have tags.

Are there many UK authors here?


----------



## William Meikle

Bar steward said:


> I got everyone except Powerless, The Last Days of Jericho, De Bello Lemures, Or The Roman War Against the Zombies of Armorica, because these didnt have tags.
> 
> Are there many UK authors here?


I'm from the UK but live in Canada 

I managed to get yours...


----------



## Bar steward

Sorry for the mistake earlier Willie, but I have now tagged all of your books


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Here are the links for my two:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UV8OKO

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XT5S4S

Everyone on page 1 is tagged for UK Versions, including

Memoirs of a bar steward (14th-25th August: Escaping the Midlands to getting inside the Queens Legs) [Kindle Edition] 
Scott Evans (Author)

Crazy For You [Kindle Edition] 
Sandra Edwards (Author)

The Invasion [Kindle Edition] 
William Meikle (Author)

The Valley [Kindle Edition] 
William Meikle (Author)

Crustaceans [Kindle Edition] 
William Meikle (Author)

Island Life [Kindle Edition] 
William Meikle (Author)

The Road Hole Bunker Mystery [Kindle Edition] 
William Meikle (Author)

The Outsiders [Kindle Edition] 
Neil Jackson (Author), William Meikle (Author), David Niall Wilson (Author), Stephen James Price (Author), Rhys Hughes (Author), Barry J. House (Author), Ian Faulkner (Author), Richard Tyndall (Author), Stuart Nield (Author), Brooke Vaughn (Author)

Chronicles of Augustus Seton [Kindle Edition] 
William Meikle (Author)

Out of Time [Kindle Edition] 
Monique Martin (Author)

There were no tags up there to tag for the following authors (I'll check again later)

Maria Schneider

Margaret Lake

Jason Letts

Thomas Brookside


----------



## Bar steward

Valmore, your books dont have any tags on them at the moment, when you've put'em on let me know and Ill tag ya


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I put the tags up moments before I started tagging, but I heard some people say it can take a day to show up.  Thanks for trying!  I'll keep checking back for anyone who posts on this thread and tag my little fingers off for them


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Valmore Daniels said:


> I put the tags up moments before I started tagging, but I heard some people say it can take a day to show up. Thanks for trying! I'll keep checking back for anyone who posts on this thread and tag my little fingers off for them


That's just a guess on my part. Nell Gavin said that in order to tag you have to buy something from the UK site. I'm hoping that has changed.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Alright! I'll get started soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I tried to post over there but got a message that I had to buy something. The hunt is on for something cheap and very light and small for mailing.


----------



## Frank Zubek

I'll try to tag as many of you as I can through the next couple weeks (and weekends)


----------



## Nell Gavin

I had been tagging people on the other thread, but when I tried to tag my own book, I couldn't. I saw the tags, but instead of getting a check mark, it would just spin around like it was thinking about it.

I found that I could add the tags by typing in the tag names. If that happens to any of you, that's what you do. Again, you need to have a UK account.

Anyway, back to tagging.

Here's mine!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0011DDQRE/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text%23tags


----------



## DonnaFaz

Please tag me. Now that I know how to tag the UK versions, I'll tag them as obsessively as I've tagged all US versions. 

Use this link for The Merry-Go-Round: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=books-uk&field-author=Donna%20Fasano

I would ask that you tag both the Kindle and paperback versions. Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## TSOROZ

I put tags on my books yesterday - but I'm not sure if they are showing up for anyone else yet... can some of you guys have a look?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=T.S.%20O%27Rourke

Thanks a bunch!

All tags will be returned!!!!



T.S.


----------



## TSOROZ

Hi Sibel

Your tags are showing 

I've doubled your numbers....


----------



## D.M. Trink

Hi Everyone,

Here's my U.K. link--this is exciting to be included in the U.K.!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00313Q1JW/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text%23tags

Delyse


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, I'm going to stop tagging until I can buy something from the UK site later today. It seems that we can't do much until we create a profile there and buy something. We'll see if that works.  I'll let you know when I've done it.  Must take GD to the dentist this morning.  

Sibel, I tagged you but it might not show up in your numbers.


----------



## Nell Gavin

Thanks to whoever tagged me!

I've been making up tags based on keywords in the book descriptions for some of you who don't have any. I hope I'm picking correctly. However, some didn't give me a lot to go on.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Reincarnation-Anne-Boleyn/dp/B0011DDQRE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281057940&sr=8-2


----------



## Nell Gavin

TSOROZ said:


> I put tags on my books yesterday - but I'm not sure if they are showing up for anyone else yet... can some of you guys have a look?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=T.S.%20O%27Rourke
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> All tags will be returned!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> T.S.


I caught a typo in your book description for Ganglands - "thee is no turning back."

I couldn't see your tags, so I added a few. Hope our tags match up.


----------



## William Meikle

Got Nell and Sibel so far today. Still no tags for many of the rest of you but I'll keep checking


----------



## MariaESchneider

I can see my own tags, but I don't think anyone else can? None of the people I've tagged seem to have the numbers go up.

Here are the tags I tried to use for Lunch, Retention and Thief (well they were different for thief, but to simplify):

Tags I would like: 
mystery, cozy, kindle, tts, contemporary romance, comedy, cozy mystery, humour, contemporary fiction, humorous mystery

Here's the link to all my books

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Maria%20E.%20Schneider

If anyone wants to add even one tag to my books, appreciated. I have a lot so I understand it's a hassle.


----------



## JumpingShip

MariaESchneider said:


> I tagged my own books and I'm waiting to see if they stick. I am not sure my US account "counts" over in the UK. It obviously recognized me (because it noted the books were for UK only.)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Maria%20E.%20Schneider
> 
> I'll go check yours.
> 
> Maria


Maria, I was going to tag yours, but there were no tags at all, so I didn't know how to tag it. If you could post some tags you'd like, I'd be happy to go back and tag a few.

I've done a couple of the first ones already. William, got one of yours so far, and I got the first poster, can't recall who that was, but I was going down the line.

Here's a link to mine: http://www.amazon.co.uk/NO-GOOD-DEED/dp/B003PPDB8K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1281056621&sr=1-1

Not sure you can see my tags yet, so if you can't some I'd like are : suspense, thriller, romance, enemy combatant, terrorist, paranormal, supernatural, Chicago, kindle, kindle book, indie author, indie book


----------



## William Meikle

MaryMcDonald said:


> Maria, I was going to tag yours, but there were no tags at all, so I didn't know how to tag it. If you could post some tags you'd like, I'd be happy to go back and tag a few.
> 
> I've done a couple of the first ones already. William, got one of yours so far, and I got the first poster, can't recall who that was, but I was going down the line.
> 
> Here's a link to mine: http://www.amazon.co.uk/NO-GOOD-DEED/dp/B003PPDB8K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1281056621&sr=1-1
> 
> Not sure you can see my tags yet, so if you can't some I'd like are : suspense, thriller, romance, enemy combatant, terrorist, paranormal, supernatural, Chicago, kindle, kindle book, indie author, indie book


Got you Mary


----------



## philvan

Gotta start somewhere - just went and tagged your book Margaret; there was one 'tag' for each of those you named in your post, with mine, which showed immediately, two each.


----------



## Bar steward

I'll catch up with all the new people this evening


----------



## philvan

Oops, not Margaret, Mary (No Good Deed)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm going over to the UK site right now to register and buy something so tagging will work. I'll let you know when I've done that and then I'll go back to the first page and make sure I get everyone.


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm going over to the UK site right now to register and buy something so tagging will work. I'll let you know when I've done that and then I'll go back to the first page and make sure I get everyone.


There's obviously not been much tagging done on UK titles (for anything, not just Kindle). 6 tags for The Invasion has got it to number 1 in the "Alien Invasion" category  Ahead of War of the Worlds, both the Wells book and the movie(s)


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I was able to tag:

Monique
Bar Steward
william meikle
nell Gavin
sibel hodge
Mary McDonald

Can someone check my link and see if my tags are showing up yet?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003WJRJ4Q

thanks,
Sandy


----------



## philvan

Will do more later, but for now-- tagged
No Good Deed
Bar Steward
William Meikle - six books
Out of Time
Threads 
The Man in the Background
Sibel Hodge's 2 books
Maria Schneider - put some tags on the first 2 books

There were no tags visible for -
Valmore Daniels' 2 books
Margaret Lake
Tsoroz
badtrink


----------



## William Meikle

Sandra Edwards said:


> I was able to tag:
> 
> Monique
> Bar Steward
> william meikle
> nell Gavin
> sibel hodge
> Mary McDonald
> 
> Can someone check my link and see if my tags are showing up yet?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003WJRJ4Q
> 
> thanks,
> Sandy


Yep. Got you.


----------



## philvan

Sandra, yes there are tags showing on Crazy for you. I added, so you have 4 for each of the 10 tags


----------



## philvan

William, yes tags are showing on your books - see my post immediately before yours.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

williemeikle said:


> Yep. Got you.


thx 

Sandy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, I bought something. I'm going to deduct it from my taxes as promotional expenses.  

Will someone please check to see if my tags are visible, yet? I'm going to try to post in the forums.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

sibelhodge said:


> Margaret, they're still not there!


Ditto. I'm not seeing any tags for Margaret either :-(

Sandy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well, at least I was able to post. I'll give it another 24 hours and if they're still not showing, I'll contact Amazon.

I'm going to try some more tagging.


----------



## TSOROZ

Me too....

Think of all the UK sales we are losing....



Seriously though... they probably have a mountain of data to move to get this thing running - so I think youa re right - give it another few days...

T.S.

http://www.amazon.com/T.-S.-ORourke/e/B001KCID38/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1281111077&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Dreamwand

THE AFFLICTED GIRLS (A Novel of Salem) by Suzy Witten UK KINDLE EDITION is now available at Amazon UK: http://tinyurl.com/3xdzqwe

"Something terrible happened in Salem in 1692 . . . but it isn't what you think!" (Historical Fiction/Visionary Fiction)

Winner of the 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical/Military Fiction (Independent Publisher Book Award)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Previously tagged:

Scott
Willie
Sandra
Monique
Sibel
Nell

Still can't tag:

Jason
Thomas
Valmore
Donna
TS
Trink

Philvan, I didn't see a link to your UK books

This round I tagged:

Maria
Mary


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I tagged mine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Fitch V said:


> I tagged mine.


Not showing up yet.


----------



## Vyrl

I'm going through all these now. Will list them once I'm finished.

Will much appreciate tags on my UK book links too:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/B002E19K9A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281112035&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-War-Mists/dp/B002IKKXMK/ref=tag_tdp_sv_edpp_i

Best to all!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

John Fitch V said:


> I tagged mine.


John, I'm not seeing any tags for your books yet. I tagged mine yesterday and they didn't show up to other people until this morning.

Sandy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Sandra Edwards said:


> John, I'm not seeing any tags for your books yet. I tagged mine yesterday and they didn't show up to other people until this morning.
> 
> Sandy


It probably needs time to propagate. Being a new system and all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vyrl said:


> I'm going through all these now. Will list them once I'm finished.
> 
> Will much appreciate tags on my UK book links too:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/B002E19K9A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281112035&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-War-Mists/dp/B002IKKXMK/ref=tag_tdp_sv_edpp_i
> 
> Best to all!


Not there yet.


----------



## philvan

I'm technically challenged, have managed to get a link to one book on the UK site working at least


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dreamwand said:


> THE AFFLICTED GIRLS (A Novel of Salem) by Suzy Witten UK KINDLE EDITION is now available at Amazon UK: http://tinyurl.com/3xdzqwe
> 
> "Something terrible happened in Salem in 1692 . . . but it isn't what you think!" (Historical Fiction/Visionary Fiction)
> 
> Winner of the 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical/Military Fiction (Independent Publisher Book Award)


I'll check back again tomorrow.


----------



## David McAfee

OK, I'll start taggin' y'all.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Phil and Sybil,

Thanks-!  I didn't see any tags showing for Phil.  Methinks us US people are going to have a hard time getting tags to show up.  Or like with other things it will get fixed in time.  I'll try a few others.  

I can now see some tags on some of my books so something is working some of the time!

Thanks
Maria


----------



## MariaESchneider

Okay, mostly I'm not seeing tags (Sybel, I'm going to check yours next.)

If someone who has a UK account can add:

anthology(1)
detective(1)
fantasy(1)
ghosts(1)
Kindle	
ghost stories(1)

To Tracking Magic, I'd be indebted!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tracking-Magic-Max-Killian-Investigations/dp/B003H4QZAU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281112659&sr=1-5

Sage needs:

anthology(1)
fantasy(1)
fantasy adventure(1)
Kindle
ghosts (1)
Ghost story

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sage-Tales-Magical-Kingdom/dp/B002HWSQTQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281112659&sr=1-3

Much appreciated from any UK folks. Off to tag!

Maria


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MariaESchneider said:


> Phil and Sybil,
> 
> Thanks-! I didn't see any tags showing for Phil. Methinks us US people are going to have a hard time getting tags to show up. Or like with other things it will get fixed in time. I'll try a few others.
> 
> I can now see some tags on some of my books so something is working some of the time!
> 
> Thanks
> Maria


I was able to tag all of yours, Maria. Give it until tomorrow to let everything update.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Got Sybel--I hope my clicks count.  I can see the number go up, but I can see my own tags on my own books, but I don't think the rest of the world can see them!

And gosh, Sybel.  Your books sound like my kind of thing.  Are they any good    Guess I'm gonna have to sample!!!

Maria


----------



## Monique

Morning boardies!

Still can't tag quite a few, but could tag more today than yesterday. Here's today's crop, so far:

Crustaceans 
Island Life
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery 
The Outsiders 
Chronicles of Augustus Seton 
Threads: The Reincarnation of Anne Boleyn
The Fashion Police (Comedy Mystery)
Fourteen Days Later (Romantic Comedy) 
Tracking Magic (Max Killian Investigations)
Executive Retention (A Sedona O'Hala Mystery) 
Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom
Catch an Honest Thief (A Haven Mystery)
Executive Lunch (A Sedona O'Hala Mystery)
NO GOOD DEED
Crazy For You

I know some of you have already tagged me, but if you haven't, it would be appreciated.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0036Z9W00


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Let's see if you can tag the paperbacks.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Margaret-Lake/e/B0037T9ANY/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Monique

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Let's see if you can tag the paperbacks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Margaret-Lake/e/B0037T9ANY/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


I was able to tag all three books linked to on that page!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monique said:


> I was able to tag all three books linked to on that page!


Fantastic. At least the paperbacks will be tagged and then they can find the kindle version eventually. The last one is kindle only, so it's surprising that you were able to get it.

Here's the link to my author central page.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Margaret-Lake/e/B0037T9ANY/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Please be sure to "show all tags" or use "tt" so you can click on them all.

Hopefully, the ebooks will be up tomorrow.


----------



## MariaESchneider

I can see and tagged Margaret's.  Margaret--you have a UK author page--did you set that up separate from your US one with a new login and so on?

Thx,
Maria


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MariaESchneider said:


> I can see and tagged Margaret's. Margaret--you have a UK author page--did you set that up separate from your US one with a new login and so on?
> 
> Thx,
> Maria


No I didn't do it separately. I just checked and it was there. I haven't really looked at it.

Were you able to tag the kindle books?


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox

I was checking on my books Somwomana and Shattered Images was told I had to buy the book in the U.K. to tag it. Both my books are now on the U.K. site. Now waiting for sales.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Victoria lane said:


> I was checking on my books Somwomana and Shattered Images was told I had to buy the book in the U.K. to tag it. Both my books are now on the U.K. site. Now waiting for sales.


If you would like us to tag your books, please give us a link, preferably in your siggy. We also do reciprocal tagging on the US side in another thread so join us there, too.


----------



## Dreamwand

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll check back again tomorrow.


Amazon DTP said it would take 24-48 hours for it to be active. (I just listed it today.) Thanks for following up. Suzy


----------



## MariaESchneider

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No I didn't do it separately. I just checked and it was there. I haven't really looked at it.
> 
> Were you able to tag the kindle books?


HMm. I tagged one kindle book. But I was going from your author central, which I now realize probably didn't list all your books. Let me go see again.

Edited: went back and tagged the Kindle books. The author central doesn't seem to quite be all there (for me). Of course I can't see pricing info either, but that is expected since I'm not in the UK!


----------



## Vyrl

OK! I've got these names so far! Working hard to keep up!

Sibell
Nell
Monique
Scott
Maria
William
Margaret
Jason
Thomas
Sandra
Valmore
Donna
T.S.
Delyse
Mary

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/B002E19K9A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281112035&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-War-Mists/dp/B002IKKXMK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281115171&sr=1-1


----------



## Daniel Arenson

All right, I tagged all of you.

Please tag me too! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Firefly-Island/dp/B003FGXLHU


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MariaESchneider said:


> HMm. I tagged one kindle book. But I was going from your author central, which I now realize probably didn't list all your books. Let me go see again.
> 
> Edited: went back and tagged the Kindle books. The author central doesn't seem to quite be all there (for me). Of course I can't see pricing info either, but that is expected since I'm not in the UK!


Author central will only list the paper books and will list kindle books if you don't have a paper version.

I'm wondering why they're showing used kindle books available. Must be a glitch.


----------



## William Meikle

philvan said:


> I'm technically challenged, have managed to get a link to one book on the UK site working at least


You only need this much for the link to work

http://www.amazon.co.uk/In-the-Valley-stories/dp/B003ODIB4M


----------



## Vyrl

I've tagged

Phil
John
Suzy

and Margaret's Paperback...

So that should catch me up 

For those not showing tags, I simply duplicated tags from the Amazon.com/us listing. I hope this is OK with you guys/gals.

For my own tags:

fantasy
elf
epic
high fantasy
girl power
epic fantasy
elves
kindle
vampire
magic

are all fine by me.

And if you'd like to tag my UK paperback(s), they're here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/0976422603/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281116105&sr=8-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Robert-Marston-Fanney/dp/0976422611/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1


----------



## DonnaFaz

Okay, here's what I've done so far:

Scott Evans
Maria, 5 bks
Willie, 7 bks
Jason, no tags showing so I cut and pasted your US tags in the UK tag box.
Same for tbrookside, 2 bks cut and pasted tags
Monique
Valmore, no tags, cut and pasted US tags for 2 UK bks
Sibel, 2 bks
Delyse, cut and pasted your US tags into the UK tag box
Sandy, tagged Crazy for You. Couldn't find the other book
TSOROZ, 4 bks tagged
Suzy
John, 5 bks

If my tags are still not showing, please cut and paste these tags into my UK tag box:
contemporary fiction, divorce, family, fiction, humor, love, marriage, relationships, romance, womens fiction
Kindle link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Merry-Go-Round/dp/B002ZNJL78/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281116788&sr=8-2
Paperback link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281116788&sr=8-4

Thanks!


----------



## MariaESchneider

I added the ones you requested Donna.  None were showing.  Hopefully that will take.


----------



## David Derrico

I just went through and tagged everyone so far &#8230; and I'll check back for more. 

I'd really appreciate it if anyone took the time to tag mine -- it's hard starting at zero (well, 1!). 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001V9K6ZS

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001V9K7WU

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003SE7LPW

Thank you!!

PS: I tagged them yesterday, so the tags should hopefully show up. If not, please copy & paste the tags below. Thanks!!

For _Right Ascension and Declination_:
science fiction, action adventure, technothriller, action, adventure, kindle, kindle book, morality, ethics, soft science fiction

For _The Twiller_:
science fiction, action adventure, humour, science fiction humour, comedy, funny, kindle, kindle book, action, adventure


----------



## MariaESchneider

Vyrl said:


> I've tagged
> 
> Phil
> John
> Suzy
> 
> and Margaret's Paperback...
> 
> So that should catch me up
> 
> For those not showing tags, I simply duplicated tags from the Amazon.com/us listing. I hope this is OK with you guys/gals.
> 
> For my own tags:
> 
> fantasy
> elf
> epic
> high fantasy
> girl power
> epic fantasy
> elves
> kindle
> vampire
> magic
> 
> are all fine by me.
> 
> And if you'd like to tag my UK paperback(s), they're here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/0976422603/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281116105&sr=8-3
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Robert-Marston-Fanney/dp/0976422611/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1


Tried to tag yours--won't let me. The tag thing just spins and spins on the first tag. Never clears. I tried twice. Maybe tomorrow!!


----------



## Victorine

I'll play the UK tagging game.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-What-She-Seems/dp/B003HS5LRO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281118416&sr=1-1

I'll go through and tag all of you.

Vicki


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I cut & pasted in tags as Donna requested. Other than the people I previously noted, I'm not seeing tags for anybody else yet. I will check the thread periodically throughout the day and keep trying. They're bound to show up sooner or later. It took about 24 hours for mine to show up.

FYI: there is only one book to tag for me in the Kindle stores.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003WJRJ4Q

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up with everybody that I can so far... I'll check back later


----------



## DonnaFaz

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, I bought something. I'm going to deduct it from my taxes as promotional expenses.
> 
> Will someone please check to see if my tags are visible, yet? I'm going to try to post in the forums.


Margaret, your tags are visible and I tagged all your books.

~Donna~


----------



## William Meikle

DonnaFaz said:


> Margaret, your tags are visible and I tagged all your books.
> 
> ~Donna~


And I (finally) got Gertie too...


----------



## philvan

Williemeikle thanks for the info about links; have gone to the UK site and only see my own tags - so if anyone is tagging mine, and doesn't see any, use --- copy & paste?

short stories, anthology, adventure, Africa, good read, kindle, literary fiction, short story collection single author, thriller - 

the tags on US site were done before I realised the importance of frequently searched categories; at some point I have to try and get the US site tags sorted.

Will do some more UK tagging later today. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Okay, here's what I've done so far:
> 
> Scott Evans
> Maria, 5 bks
> Willie, 7 bks
> Jason, no tags showing so I cut and pasted your US tags in the UK tag box.
> Same for tbrookside, 2 bks cut and pasted tags
> Monique
> Valmore, no tags, cut and pasted US tags for 2 UK bks
> Sibel, 2 bks
> Delyse, cut and pasted your US tags into the UK tag box
> Sandy, tagged Crazy for You. Couldn't find the other book
> TSOROZ, 4 bks tagged
> Suzy
> John, 5 bks
> 
> If my tags are still not showing, please cut and paste these tags into my UK tag box:
> contemporary fiction, divorce, family, fiction, humor, love, marriage, relationships, romance, womens fiction
> Kindle link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Merry-Go-Round/dp/B002ZNJL78/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281116788&sr=8-2
> Paperback link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281116788&sr=8-4
> 
> Thanks!


The way you listed the tags, Donna, cutting and pasting worked fine.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

philvan said:


> Williemeikle thanks for the info about links; have gone to the UK site and only see my own tags - so if anyone is tagging mine, and doesn't see any, use --- copy & paste?
> 
> short stories, anthology, adventure, Africa, good read, kindle, literary fiction, short story collection single author, thriller -
> 
> the tags on US site were done before I realised the importance of frequently searched categories; at some point I have to try and get the US site tags sorted.
> 
> Will do some more UK tagging later today. Thanks.


That worked fine, Phil. Got you tagged.


----------



## DonnaFaz

MariaESchneider said:


> I added the ones you requested Donna. None were showing. Hopefully that will take.


Thanks, Maria. I can see that I have 3 votes for each tag now. So someone else must have tagged me, too. Thanks!

Margaret, I tagged your paperbacks.

I'm still tagging.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Victorine said:


> I'll play the UK tagging game.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-What-She-Seems/dp/B003HS5LRO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281118416&sr=1-1
> 
> I'll go through and tag all of you.
> 
> Vicki


I cut and pasted from your US book. It looks like it took.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

David Derrico said:


> I just went through and tagged everyone so far &#8230; and I'll check back for more.
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if anyone took the time to tag mine -- it's hard starting at zero (well, 1!).
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001V9K6ZS
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001V9K7WU
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003SE7LPW
> 
> Thank you!!


David, I cut and pasted from your US tags. Let me know if it worked.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vyrl said:


> I've tagged
> 
> Phil
> John
> Suzy
> 
> and Margaret's Paperback...
> 
> So that should catch me up
> 
> For those not showing tags, I simply duplicated tags from the Amazon.com/us listing. I hope this is OK with you guys/gals.
> 
> For my own tags:
> 
> fantasy
> elf
> epic
> high fantasy
> girl power
> epic fantasy
> elves
> kindle
> vampire
> magic
> 
> are all fine by me.
> 
> And if you'd like to tag my UK paperback(s), they're here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/0976422603/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281116105&sr=8-3
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Robert-Marston-Fanney/dp/0976422611/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1


I had to cut and paste from your US edition. When you list them vertically like that it doesn't work as well. Take a look and see if your tags are going up.


----------



## Vyrl

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I had to cut and paste from your US edition. When you list them vertically like that it doesn't work as well. Take a look and see if your tags are going up.


Not yet but no worries. I bet they're having database issues. Hopefully, we'll see something in a day or so. Point taken on vertical listing


----------



## Staceywb

I've been able to tag everyone except:

tbrookside
Valmore
Delyse
Dreamwand
John Fitch V
Vyrl
Daniel Arenson

No tags had shown up for them yet.

Here's my UK link-Don't know if you all will be able to tag yet.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Glimpse-Zellie-Wells-Book-1/dp/B003IKMOTE/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281120901&sr=1-1

Cheers,
Stacey


----------



## 16205

Here's mine for UK. I'll go through and start tagging everyone's.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003PPDHWA/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text%23tags
Thanks!

Danielle


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, I cut and pasted from everyone's US edition if the tags weren't showing. They look to be listed okay.

Vyrl
Philvan
Donnafaz
David Derrico
Forever July
Thomas B
Valmore
Frank
TS
Delyse
Suzy

I know I have more to do:

John Fitch
David McAfee
Victoria Lane
D Arenson
Stacey WB

but I'm pooped. By the time I come back later to get you guys, I know there'll be at least ten more. Must go soak my fingers in epsom salts now.


----------



## Vyrl

Staceywb said:


> I've been able to tag everyone except:
> 
> tbrookside
> Valmore
> Delyse
> Dreamwand
> John Fitch V
> Vyrl
> Daniel Arenson
> 
> No tags had shown up for them yet.
> 
> Here's my UK link-Don't know if you all will be able to tag yet.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Glimpse-Zellie-Wells-Book-1/dp/B003IKMOTE/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281120901&sr=1-1
> 
> Cheers,
> Stacey


Stacey -- got yours by typing them in. They're showing up on my page at least.


----------



## ScottLCollins

My UK page. Now back to page one to start tagging everyone else. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002MKND3W/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text%23tags


----------



## 16205

Okay, tagged everyone with tags showing up. 

Will try and come back later to get the rest.


----------



## ScottLCollins

foreverjuly said:


> Haha Ok, I'll go through and do some UK tagging. Hit me up!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003OQUOFI/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&s=books%23tags
> 
> Well I got to bar. Some people don't have tags showing. How much do we get in royalties for 3/4 of a pound??


A would think at least 6 ounces right?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Here's a link to my UK Amazon page:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ricky%20Sides

I'll be working my way through the books of the thread.

Ricky


----------



## Staceywb

Vyrl said:


> Stacey -- got yours by typing them in. They're showing up on my page at least.


I'm not seeing the tags increase yet, but thank you for doing that! I'm off to go camping-I'm sure there will be LOADS of tagging to do when I get back on Sunday and everyone's tags show up!

Have a great weekend y'all!

Stacey


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Alright, I was able to tag most of the books in this thread. 

I couldn't tag these books because their tags weren't showing yet:

Luthiel's Song.
Firefly Island.
Glimpse
Dreoteth

Gertie,

I not only tagged your book, I copied my review of Of Love and War and tried to post it there on the UK page. I was curious to see if it could be done. It wasn't there the last time I looked. They may not accept it because I didn't buy it from the UK store. We'll see.   

I'll keep checking on the books I listed above.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## David Derrico

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> David, I cut and pasted from your US tags. Let me know if it worked.


Thanks! Well, my tags are only up to 2 each (and 1 was me), so I'm assuming either it was you, or that they take a while to show up for some reason.

I had tagged my own books yesterday, and they're showing up for me, so I'd think they should be showing up for most people by now, but maybe not. Just in case they're not, I included the tags (for easy copying & pasting) back in my original post:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg573643.html#msg573643


----------



## William Meikle

David Derrico said:


> Thanks! Well, my tags are only up to 2 each (and 1 was me), so I'm assuming either it was you, or that they take a while to show up for some reason.
> 
> I had tagged my own books yesterday, and they're showing up for me, so I'd think they should be showing up for most people by now, but maybe not. Just in case they're not, I included the tags (for easy copying & pasting) back in my original post:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg573643.html#msg573643


Got them now David...


----------



## MariaESchneider

Ricky,  your tags don't show up for me.  I added some to the first two books; we'll see if they show tomorrow.

David...I don't remember if I checked yours or not.  Argh.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Maria. Maybe they'll show tomorrow. I got them in place late yesterday afternoon. 

Anyone wishing to tag my books can use these tags for the peacekeeper series:

action adventure, post apocalyptic fiction, the peacekeepers, science fiction, ricky sides, peacekeepers



Thanks again,
Ricky


----------



## Cliff Ball

Well, here are my UK tags for all three of my novels(and their Kindle counterpart). I hope this works!

The Usurper paperback
Kindle of The Usurper
Don't Mess With Earth paperback
Kindle version of DMWE
Out of Time paperback edition 1
Edition 2 in Kindle for Out of Time

Thanks!


----------



## swcleveland

I just put tags on Pale Boundaries UK, so I don't know if other folks can see them yet.

The link is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281137251&sr=1-2

I'll start working my way down the list on this forum!


----------



## Ricky Sides

They aren't showing yet, but I'll check back later.


----------



## Vyrl

I've tagged these by typing them in manually:

Scott C.
Scott
Danielle
Ricky
Cliff

And I just tagged David's list (which is showing up as 1s and 2s so far).

Noticed my tags are starting to show up as well. Thanks everyone! 

Will drop in again soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Alright, I was able to tag most of the books in this thread.
> 
> I couldn't tag these books because their tags weren't showing yet:
> 
> Luthiel's Son.
> Firefly Island.
> Glimpse
> Dreoteth
> 
> Gertie,
> 
> I not only tagged your book, I copied my review of Of Love and War and tried to post it there on the UK page. I was curious to see if it could be done. It wasn't there the last time I looked. They may not accept it because I didn't buy it from the UK store. We'll see.
> 
> I'll keep checking on the books I listed above.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


I know you can't post and I don't think you can review until you've bought something from the UK site. I ordered a book. I tried to get a cheap toy but they won't ship toys and games to the states.

Once I ordered the book, I could post in the forums. Warning. UK flamers on the horizon. There have already been red flags. I've posted a couple of helpful kindle hints but they'll have to find out by accident that I'm an author. 

Thanks for trying, anyway. I think I'll send dtp a little note asking if reviews are going to link.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you Maria. Maybe they'll show tomorrow. I got them in place late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Anyone wishing to tag my books can use these tags for the peacekeeper series:
> 
> action adventure, post apocalyptic fiction, the peacekeepers, science fiction, ricky sides, peacekeepers
> 
> Thanks again,
> Ricky


I copied and pasted the tags above for your Peacekeeper books. She showed for me, so you should be able to see them soon.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Gertie.

I seldom participate in Amazon discussion threads anymore, other than those devoted strictly to book promotions. It's just too easy for the folks to get the wrong impression. 

I'm hoping the review does show. At the end of the setup, it asked if I wanted to add a tag and I added highly recommended. I noticed that the tag is now showing. I also received an email asking me to verify my email address.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you Gertie.
> 
> I seldom participate in Amazon discussion threads anymore, other than those devoted strictly to book promotions. It's just too easy for the folks to get the wrong impression.
> 
> I'm hoping the review does show. At the end of the setup, it asked if I wanted to add a tag and I added highly recommended. I noticed that the tag is now showing. I also received an email asking me to verify my email address.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


I didn't get a verification e-mail. I guess we just have to keep feeling our way around. We'll get it right.


----------



## Bar steward

I believe I've caught up. If I've missed anyone, let me know


----------



## TSOROZ

Hi guys!

I think my tags are now showing... any support will be returned post haste!



http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=T.S.%20O%27Rourke

Thanks!!!

T.S.


----------



## farrellclaire

I'm adding my links then am off to tag everyone so far. Thanks in advance for any help.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Little-Girl-Room-Other-Stories/dp/B003B3O310/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281172568&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Night-With-The-Fae/dp/B003D7LUVA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281172299&sr=1-2

ETA: Got through all of the links - will come back to the tagless ones.


----------



## DonnaFaz

David, Vyrl and Mary McDonald, I was able to tag all your UK books this morning. I'll keep trying for the others.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I went back and checked the books that I couldn't tag yesterday because the tags weren't showing. Pale Boundaries tags were showing and I got it tagged.


----------



## William Meikle

TSOROZ said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I think my tags are now showing... any support will be returned post haste!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=T.S.%20O%27Rourke
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> T.S.


Got them all...


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ive tagged everyone that could be tagged.

Here are mine:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-Vengeance-Is-Mine/dp/B003TXS5A2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98


----------



## J.

I'm in!

UK link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Minifiction-Volume-One-Marouflage/dp/B003UYUY5O/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281187163&sr=1-3


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Edited to add: As many taggers have left this thread, we now suggest that you just go back a few pages from where you enter the thread and start from there. That way you just catch the active taggers. (D.A. Boulter, Apr 2012.)

UPDATED LIST NOW ON PAGE 30

In order of posting, here are the books up for tagging thus far:

Bar Steward: being the original poster for this thread, you might want to copy and paste this onto your original post. Makes it easier for new posters to catch up.

Bar Steward
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memoirs-bar-steward-14th-25th-August/dp/B003X9571W
Maria E Schneider
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Executive-Lunch-Sedona-OHala-Mystery/dp/B002WC99NI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catch-Honest-Thief-Haven-Mystery/dp/B002KW448U
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sage-Tales-Magical-Kingdom/dp/B002HWSQTQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Executive-Retention-Sedona-OHala-Mystery/dp/B003RWSE92
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tracking-Magic-Max-Killian-Investigations/dp/B003H4QZAU
williemeikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Watchers-Omnibus-William-Meikle/dp/0979988160
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Invasion/dp/B003HS4V8O
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Sirens/dp/0979988128
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Island-Life-William-Meikle/dp/1907190015
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Valley/dp/B003HS4UHQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eldren-Book-Dark-William-Meikle/dp/0976791455
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Generations-William-Meikle/dp/1905988230
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crustaceans/dp/B003LBSJGM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Amulet/dp/0976791463
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Island-Life/dp/B003CYKQY6
Gertie (Margaret Lake)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Of-Love-and-War/dp/B003U8ADZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arianas-Pride/dp/B0028K3CAA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catherine-and-the-Captain/dp/B003HC8O1U
Sandra Edwards
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crazy-For-You/dp/B003WJRJ4Q
Foreverjuly
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powerless-The-Synthesis/dp/B003OQUOFI
tbrookside
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Last-Days-of-Jericho/dp/B003TZLVOC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bello-Lemures-Against-Zombies-Armorica/dp/B002U829N6
Monique Martin
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-Time-Paranormal-Romance/dp/B0036Z9W00
Valmore Daniels
http://www.amazon.co.uk/An-Old-Fashioned-Folk-Tale/dp/B003UV8OKO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forbidden-The-Stars/dp/B003XT5S4S
Jason W. Chan
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Above-the-Clouds/dp/B003H4QWIK 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bliss-and-Grief/dp/B003RWS7SU 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Phantom-Love-Story/dp/B003V4B3WG 
Frank Zubek
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Background-Short-Story-Collection-ebook/dp/B003L77PUW
Nell Gavin
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Reincarnation-Anne-Boleyn/dp/B0011DDQRE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Reincarnation-Boleyn-Nell-Gavin/dp/074140916X Paperback
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Nell-Gavin/dp/0738867861 Hard cover
Sibel Hodge
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fashion-Police-Comedy-Mystery/dp/B003B3NYS8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fourteen-Days-Later-Romantic-Comedy/dp/B003B3UE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fourteen-Days-Later-Sibel-Hodge/dp/1451531346 Paperback
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fashion-Police-Sibel-Hodge/dp/1451555652 Paperback
Donna Fasano
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Merry-Go-Round/dp/B002ZNJL78
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013 Paperback
TS O'Rourke
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-Call-Carroll-Grant-Mysteries/dp/B003X978GO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ganglands/dp/B003XYEBWI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mirror/dp/B003XVYJ5K
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Damned-Nation-Carroll-Grant-Mysteries/dp/B003XYEBNW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Republican-Irish-Civil-War-Story/dp/B003XT5J7E
badtrink (Deylse)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow/dp/B00313Q1JW
Mary McDonald
http://www.amazon.co.uk/NO-GOOD-DEED/dp/B003PPDB8K
philvan (Philip van Wulven)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/In-the-Valley-stories/dp/B003ODIB4M
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Addendum-Affair-that-Bark-Shortreads/dp/B003XRE52Q 
dreamwand
http://www.amazon.co.uk/THE-AFFLICTED-GIRLS/dp/B0036ZAOCK
John Fitch V
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Quest-Chalice-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMO2 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Hero-A-Savior/dp/B002LE70YM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Obloeron-Trilogy/dp/B002LE6YOO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Galaxy-At-War/dp/B003B66AQI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Return-Labergator-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMR4 no tags yet
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Turning-Back-The-Clock/dp/B002UUT3VK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Fall-Myrindar-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMVA no tags yet
Vyrl (Robert)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/B002E19K9A
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-War-Mists/dp/B002IKKXMK 
David McAfee
http://www.amazon.co.uk/33-A-D/dp/B003BIGNRW 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lake-17-Other-Stories/dp/B003PPDGQ2 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Saying-Goodbye-to-the-Sun/dp/B003P2VFIG 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GRUBS/dp/B003VRZJDW 
Victoria Lane
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shattered-Images/dp/B002T45VD6 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Somwomana/dp/B003EIIWF0 
Darenson (Daniel Arenson)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Firefly-Island/dp/B003FGXLHU
David Derrico
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Right-Ascension/dp/B001V9K6ZS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Twiller/dp/B003SE7LPW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Declination-Right-Ascension/dp/B001V9K7WU
Victorine
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-What-She-Seems/dp/B003HS5LRO
Staceywb
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Glimpse-Zellie-Wells-Book-1/dp/B003IKMOTE 
Danielle Bourdon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003PPDHWA no tags yet
Scott L Collins
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Days-End/dp/B002MKND3W no tags yet
Ricky Sides
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Ultimate-in-Womens-Self-Defense/dp/B0035ROVEG 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Descent-Madness-Birth-Peacekeepers/dp/B002JM1DGM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Citadel-Book-6/dp/B003D7KBZ6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adventures-In-Reading/dp/B002ZCY9KI 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Birth-of-the-Peacekeepers/dp/B002JCSFSQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Eternal-Vigilance-Book-4/dp/B002JM0ICW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Liberty-Death-Book-3/dp/B002JM0ED0
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Some-Gave-Birth-Peacekeepers/dp/B002JINV0M
Cliff Ball
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Usurper-Cliff-Ball/dp/1453702725 Paperback 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Usurper/dp/B003VP9VVK 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Mess-Earth-Cliff-Ball/dp/1602643415 Paperback 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Mess-With-Earth/dp/B001W6Q8BG 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-Time-Cliff-Ball/dp/0595487483 paperback
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-of-Time/dp/B0014FX2FA
swcleveland
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6
farrellclaire
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Little-Girl-Room-Other-Stories/dp/B003B3O310
http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Night-With-The-Fae/dp/B003D7LUVA
D.A. Boulter
http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-Vengeance-Is-Mine/dp/B003TXS5A2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
James Stanson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Minifiction-Volume-One-Marouflage/dp/B003UYUY5O 
to date 6:22am pst Aug 7th Page 6

Donna Callea
http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Coastal-Times/dp/B003AOA86E
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haircut-New-Years-Tale/dp/B0031MA3H4
liam.judge (Gregory Bresiger)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003R7LAI4
Noah K. Mullette-Gillman
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-White-Hairs/dp/B003WJRHXY
Gertie (Margaret Lake)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arianas-Pride-Margaret-Lake/dp/1442184450 (paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catherine-Captain-Margaret-Lake/dp/145287834X Paperback
P.A. Woodburn
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cries-in-the-Dark/dp/B003TXS6GA
R.E. Conary
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lifes-Bitch-Rachel-Cord-P-I/dp/1432731432
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lifes-Bitch-Rachel-Cord-P-I/dp/B002VPELCU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rachel-Cord-Still-Bitch-Investigations/dp/1432758799
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rachel-Cord-Still-Bitch-Investigations/dp/B003TXSX72
Tracey Alley
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Very-Hairy-Adventure-Kaynos-History/dp/B003LSSOYC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ursulas-Quest-Book-Witchcraft-Wars/dp/B003YJEKUK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unholy-Encounter-History-Tales-Kaynos/dp/B003OIBNAG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Erichs-Plea-The-Witchcraft-Wars/dp/B003HS4V4S
learnmegood (John Pearson)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Learn-Me-Good/dp/B002C75GXK
SpearsII
http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Serve-Novel-Black-Prince/dp/B00332EWC4
Tonya Plank
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Swallow/dp/B0032FNZZC
Nick Spalding
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-With-No-Breaks-Second-Edition/dp/B003ICWJ4C
Brendan Carroll
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002MPPOZW Tempo Rubato
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6ORUI I: The Knight of Death
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6ORUS II: The King of Terrors
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6OSD4 III: The Head of the Crow
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6OT9C IV: The Hesperian Dragon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001P5HBTM V: The Quinta Essentia
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001QFYHTS VI: The Dragonslayer
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001VNCKAS VII: The Wisdom of Solomon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002AQSPCM VIII: The Silver Caduceus
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002AVVDQM IX: The Queen of the Abyss
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002DYJXN6 X: Genesis 6:5
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002GYX3T8 XI: Ars Arabia
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002J9G5IG XII: The Son of the Moon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002LLNV16 XIII: The Children of the Temple
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002SN9GM0 XIV: The Skull of Sidon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002XIU3I6 XV: My Hope is in God
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0037KMFH6 XVI: Omar, the Prophet
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003PPCT6U XVII: Full Circle
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XIJ5NE XVIII: The Company of Women
Beth O
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeymoon-For-One/dp/B003VYBEOS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Romantically-Challenged/dp/B003STE6U0
Ali Cooper
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Girl-on-the-Swing/dp/B003IX0HBS
M.R. Mathias
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-Book/dp/B003X9775Q
Karen W.B.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Whisper-to-a-Scream/dp/B003DQPKSK
Terry W. ErvinII
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flank-Hawk-First-Civilizations-Legacy/dp/B002UD5PXM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flank-Hawk-Terry-W-Ervin/dp/0982508700
Deb Martin
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crystal-Facade-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KK2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Right-Path-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUWC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quest-Nobility-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KI4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Path-War-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUG8

Updated to Page 13 / end of August 10th

Vyrl (robert)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/0976422603
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Robert-Marston-Fanney/dp/0976422611
Jenna Anderson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Healing-Touch/dp/B0030ZRN5M
Lafittewriter
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/B003TLMXTI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/1605943606
Joe Mitchel
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003P9X8Z2
William Meikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brotherhood-of-the-Thorns/dp/B003ZHVE1E
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haunting-Esther-Cox-ebook/dp/B003ZHVE7S
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Writer-ebook/dp/B003ZHVE5A

Updated to page 16 / Aug 14th midnight.
{If I've missed anyone, please let me know and I'll add your book to the list.

Karen Cantwell
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery/dp/B003SE7O40
Sandra Edwards
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Incredible-Dreams/dp/B003ZSHPBQ
kyrin (Richard Jackson)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gift-of-Fury/dp/B002YK44YW
K.C. May
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Kinshield-Legacy/dp/B003XT5IYI
Updated to page 19 / Aug 20th

Kyle Healey
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Link-Building-Internet-Marketing/dp/B003WJRNJC
Daniel Arneson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flaming-Dove/dp/B004089EPA
Ricky Sides
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Say-Can-You-Book/dp/B0041844IG
Scott Cleveland
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954
Updated to p 23 August 31 (11:11 p.m. PDT)
{If I've missed anyone, please let me know and I'll add your book to the list.}


----------



## D.A. Boulter

sibelhodge said:


> D A Boulter, your tags still aren't showing up for me yet. Want me to add some?


Thanks:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM

science fiction, sf, action, adventure, drmfree, indie author, kindle, sf military, indie author

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-Vengeance-Is-Mine/dp/B003TXS5A2

science fiction, sf, kindle, novella, drmfree, indie author

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98

science fiction, sf, andventure, drmfree, indie author, kindle


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Thank you.


----------



## J.

Ok, I'm caught up. Kind of.

I tagged every book that was linked to the UK site, except for books that had no tags (I think the tags I made for my own book haven't shown up yet either.)


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up where i can again...


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged everybody in the thread except:

John Fitch...some of your Obloeron books have no tags

danielle Bourdon...no tags

Scott Collins...no tags

Ricky Sides-- was able to tag everything except the women's self defense book and adventures in reading

cliff ball - no tags for any of your books except Out of time

Jamie Hershing...no tags
**************

I'm wondering if it's going to take time for the tags we're placing on other people's books to show up...because the numbers definitely don't mesh.

FYI: Crazy For You is my only book that can be tagged in the Amazon stores at present. When The Marriage Bargain shows up (via publisher...and we know how long that can take), I'll request tags then 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crazy-For-You/dp/B003WJRJ4Q

If the people listed above will tell me what you want tagged on your books...I will manually add them 

Sandy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for posting that list, DA. As soon as I get home (I'm at a Pokemon Tournament right now) I'll go through it to make sure I got everyone.

Some of you have only tagged Of Love and War and not Ariana's Pride or Catherine and the Captain. I would appreciate it if you would go back and do those two.

Ricky, your review of my novelette showed up. Very exciting.  Thank you.


----------



## donna callea

I'm feeling very British today.
I've tagged everyone's books that have tags to tag, including:
Scott Evans
Maria
Willie
Gertie
Sandra
Jason
Thomas
Monique
Valmore
Nell
Sybel
Donna F
TS
DA
Mary
Phil
John
Vyrl
Daniel
David
Vicki
Ricky
Scott C
Claire

I'll be checking back regularly, and make sure I haven't missed any.

If you could tag my two books, I'd be very grateful.

Here are the UK links:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Coastal-Times/dp/B003AOA86E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281022624&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haircut-New-Years-Tale/dp/B0031MA3H4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281022240&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

That's great news Gertie. I'm glad I could help.


----------



## TSOROZ

All done up to Donna!



This is wonderful!

T.S.


----------



## William Meikle

TSOROZ said:


> All done up to Donna!
> 
> 
> 
> This is wonderful!
> 
> T.S.


You've got a broken sig T.S. ... your image isn't showing up.


----------



## Monique

Wowsie. Now, we're cookin'.

Here's who I tagged this morning. 

Right Ascension 
Declination (Right Ascension)
The Twiller
Pale Boundaries 
Death Call (Carroll & Grant Mysteries)
Ganglands 
Mirror, Mirror 
Damned Nation (Carroll & Grant Mysteries)
The Republican: An Irish Civil War Story 
The Little Girl In My Room & Other Stories
One Night With The Fae
PELGRAFF
Pilton's Moon / Vengeance Is Mine 
Courtesan 
Fourteen Days Later 
The Fashion Police
New Coastal Times
The Haircut, a New Year's Tale

Anyone not listed I've already tagged or your tags aren't showing yet. The link to my UK version is at the bottom of my sig.

I noticed my tags, both here and in the UK, are a bit squiggley. They seem to fluctuate up and down throughout the day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got about 1/3 of the way through DA's list plus Donna Callea. Naptime is calling me.


----------



## David Derrico

Thanks to everyone for the tags! They're starting to show up now … I assume there are some odd delays. After all, those tags need to swim all the way across the Atlantic and then back to us.  

I think I'm caught up on everyone so far.


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged everyone who put a link up to their amazon u.k. books, except for these one's that didn't work for me:

Bad Trink (link didn't work)
Stacey WB (no tags showing up)
Danielle Bourdon (no tags showing up)
Scott L Collins (no tags showing up)
Ricky Sides (no tags showing up for the 1st and 4th book in your list, but i tagged the others)
Cliff Ball (no tags showing up for the first 4 books in your list)
James Stanson (no tags showing up)


----------



## swcleveland

Okay, I think I've gotten everyone through Dreamwand on D.A.'s list.

Now I have to go ice my mouse finger!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

Here's my link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-White-Hairs/dp/B003WJRHXY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1281211418&sr=1-1

Now I'll get to work doing all of yours!

EDIT: Got everyone on the list done! Whew! Now you do mine!


----------



## William Meikle

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> Here's my link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-White-Hairs/dp/B003WJRHXY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1281211418&sr=1-1
> 
> Now I'll get to work doing all of yours!


Got you Noah


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finished up the list. Anyone that didn't have tags, I copied from your US tags. That worked when I did it yesterday.

DA, the link for Danielle Bourdon doesn't work. I think you need to put a couple of spaces before the title. I went in manually.

Can you add my paperbacks to the list?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arianas-Pride-Margaret-Lake/dp/1442184450/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281211672&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catherine-Captain-Margaret-Lake/dp/145287834X/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281211752&sr=1-2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Glimpse, Dreoteth, and Day's End all from page five. They only had 1 tag showing when I tagged them.

Looks like yalls tags just went live.   

Also tagged Noah's book, New Coastal Times, The Haircut, Minifiction, and Cliff Ball's Books.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Okay, I'm starting to tag everyone.
I think my link is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cries-in-the-Dark/dp/B003TXS6GA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281214084&sr=1-2. 
Ann


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay Tagged:
Bar Steward
Maria's
Willie's
Gertie's
Sandra

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
Delyse
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281216034&sr=8-9


----------



## 16205

Thanks for the great list of links. That makes it so much easier. 

I put some tags on mine yesterday but apparently they aren't showing up yet.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I fixed Danielle's link -- I think the accented e threw the browsers off -- I deleted the name from the url and it works fine.

badtrink:  your link worked last night, but now you can't get to your book at all. Even with the link you just posted.  I went in manually and did a search for your book.  It came up in the search, but when I clicked on the book I got the 404-document not found.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I tagged D.A. Boulter's list down as far as David Mc Afee Grubs. Have not done Grubs yet. Am now having problems getting into anyone else. Will try again later. Thanks Doug for that list. That is fantastic!
Ann


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged you P.A.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Cries in the Dark.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tag count is going up, but it looks like other people have jumped into the game.


----------



## D.M. Trink

D.A--I tagged yours and Forever July.
Something is wrong with mine on Amazon.com and Amazon.U.K.--I just emailed support. They were fine yesterday and this morning but now no price info and no tags!
Delyse


----------



## Gertie Kindle

badtrink said:


> D.A--I tagged yours and Forever July.
> Something is wrong with mine on Amazon.com and Amazon.U.K.--I just emailed support. They were fine yesterday and this morning but now no price info and no tags!
> Delyse


I know I tagged yours yesterday. If they can't restore them for some reason, let us know and we'll retag.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thanks Gertie,
I'm feeling lost having everything on both sites gone as well as my links not working anymore!
Delyse


----------



## Cliff Ball

Sandra Edwards said:


> tagged everybody in the thread except:
> 
> John Fitch...some of your Obloeron books have no tags
> 
> danielle Bourdon...no tags
> 
> Scott Collins...no tags
> 
> Ricky Sides-- was able to tag everything except the women's self defense book and adventures in reading
> 
> cliff ball - no tags for any of your books except Out of time
> 
> Jamie Hershing...no tags
> **************
> 
> I'm wondering if it's going to take time for the tags we're placing on other people's books to show up...because the numbers definitely don't mesh.
> 
> FYI: Crazy For You is my only book that can be tagged in the Amazon stores at present. When The Marriage Bargain shows up (via publisher...and we know how long that can take), I'll request tags then
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crazy-For-You/dp/B003WJRJ4Q
> 
> If the people listed above will tell me what you want tagged on your books...I will manually add them
> 
> Sandy


That's weird, because I can see the tags to all of my books....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cliffball said:


> That's weird, because I can see the tags to all of my books....


You can usually see your own tags a day or two before other people can see them.

When I don't see tags, I look up the US version and copy/paste them into the UK box. That's worked for me.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Here are the links for my two:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UV8OKO

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XT5S4S

Everyone on page 2 is tagged for UK Versions, including:

Threads: The Reincarnation of Anne Boleyn [Kindle Edition] 
Nell Gavin (Author)

The Fashion Police (Comedy Mystery) [Kindle Edition] 
Sibel Hodge (Author)

Fourteen Days Later (Romantic Comedy) [Kindle Edition] 
Sibel Hodge (Author)

The Merry-Go-Round [Kindle Edition] 
Donna Fasano (Author)

Of Love and War [Kindle Edition] 
Margaret Lake (Author)

Ariana's Pride [Kindle Edition] 
Margaret Lake (Author)

Catherine and the Captain [Kindle Edition] 
Margaret Lake (Author)

Death Call (Carroll & Grant Mysteries) [Kindle Edition] 
T.S. O'Rourke (Author)

Ganglands [Kindle Edition] 
T.S. O'Rourke (Author)

Mirror, Mirror [Kindle Edition] 
T.S. O'Rourke (Author)

The Republican: An Irish Civil War Story [Kindle Edition] 
T.S. O'Rourke (Author)

--

I will do more later


----------



## Cliff Ball

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You can usually see your own tags a day or two before other people can see them.
> 
> When I don't see tags, I look up the US version and copy/paste them into the UK box. That's worked for me.


I guess Amazon UK is being buggy. I'll start looking up people's US tags, I hadn't thought of that.

I've gotten a couple of tags that I've never thought of using. Thanks to anyone who added them.


----------



## philvan

Whew! got everyone on this thread; some had only one tag previous to mine, with mine 2 showed - I don't know if other tags will show up later. Apart from those I already did, I've done 22 people's books today.

Important, my second item is a single Sherlock Holmes short story & I'd put appropriate tags, but some kind soul added some other tags like Africa & anthology which just don't apply, so I know it is a lot to ask but if you did tag this ( 'An Addendum to the Affair of the Dog') could you please go back and UNTAG  africa, anthology, and thriller; 
better might be sherlock holmes, detective, mystery, british detective. Thanks everyone.
phil


----------



## Sandra Edwards

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> EDIT: Got everyone on the list done! Whew! Now you do mine!


tagged you Noah!


----------



## Vyrl

Tagged:

Claire
DA
Jamie
Donna
Noah
PA

Best wishes to all on this side of the pond and the other too


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Made the corrections, Phil.


----------



## Vyrl

Untagged Phil (Africa etc) as well


----------



## swcleveland

Finished through Scott L on DA's list.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Got the following on Page 3 (phew, this is going to take a bit to catch up!)

In the Valley stories [Kindle Edition] 
Philip van Wulven (Author)

An Addendum to the Affair of the Dog that did Not Bark. (Shortreads) [Kindle Edition] 
Philip van Wulven (Author)

Luthiel's Song: Dreams of the Ringed Vale [Kindle Edition] 
Robert Marston Fannéy (Author)

Luthiel's Song: The War of Mists [Kindle Edition] 
Robert Marston Fanney (Author)

Fourteen Days Later [Paperback] 
Sibel Hodge (Author)

The Fashion Police [Paperback] 
Sibel Hodge

Obloeron: The Quest For The Chalice (The Obloeron Trilogy) [Kindle Edition] 
John Fitch V (Author)

One Hero, A Savior [Kindle Edition] 
John Fitch V (Author)

The Obloeron Trilogy [Kindle Edition] 
John Fitch V (Author)

A Galaxy At War [Kindle Edition] 
John Fitch V (Author)

Turning Back The Clock [Kindle Edition] 
John Fitch V (Author)

Obloeron: The Fall of Myrindar (The Obloeron Trilogy) [Kindle Edition] 
John Fitch V (Author)


----------



## Valmore Daniels

philvan said:


> ( 'An Addendum to the Affair of the Dog') could you please go back and UNTAG africa, anthology, and thriller;
> better might be sherlock holmes, detective, mystery, british detective. Thanks everyone.
> phil


done !


----------



## philvan

Thanks everyone for going the extra mile and diligently untagging  africa anthology & thriller  on my single short story (the Sherlock Holmes story 'An Addendum to the Affair etc'). That will probably take a while to show, just as the tags do. Still shows 5 or 6 tags on the unwanted ones and 2 on sherlock holmes, mystery, detective and british detective. 
No sales yet, but very near the front of the line-up in several categories. Nice to be in at the very start, instead of buried deep in the book-pile.

R. E. Conary there were no tags showing on your books, except for one book which had 2 tags, so now 2 tags with #2 on for that book.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I got everyone through all 8 pages - except can't seem to tag Delyse, keep getting an error message 
Also no tags on R.E's books 

Here's my UK link [straight to author page, I thought that might be easier]

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=tracey+alley&x=0&y=0

Cheers all & many, many UK sales
Trace


----------



## Ricky Sides

Trace,

Tagged your UK books by copying your American Kindle store tags to the UK versions since your tags weren't visible. Also transferred the reviews of your two short stories, but they may take a day or two to show up.

Ricky


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged books by: NoahMullette-Gillman and P.A. Woodburn
Tagged Paperback books by Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' 
Added requested tags by philvan
R.E. Conary: Only 1 of your links showed tags and i tagged it.
Sibel Hodge: I already tagged your books but i wanna' say that the Fashion Police cover is awesome


----------



## Ricky Sides

R. E.

I transfered the tags from Amazon U.S. to the UK books earlier this morning because they weren't visible on the UK site. Hope that was alright.

Ricky


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ricky Sides said:


> Trace,
> 
> Tagged your UK books by copying your American Kindle store tags to the UK versions since your tags weren't visible. Also transferred the reviews of your two short stories, but they may take a day or two to show up.
> 
> Ricky


Ricky, how do you transfer reviews? I'd love to be able to do that!

I tagged:
R.E.
Phil
Tracey, only the first 2 of your books showed tags for me. I'll check back later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

RE Conary and Traceya, tagged yours by copying from US books. 

Philvan, I'll go in and vote those bad tags down besides removing them.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Donna,

I wrote the reviews that I have transferred to the UK sites. If you wrote them, you can simply copy and paste. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

R.E.Conary said:


> That's a bummer.  Thanks for the heads-up. Just checked and all of the following are showing up on my computer. Had read comments on the other thread that others were having the same problem. Pretty sure it will resolve itself. However, would appreciate anyone copying and pasting these tags, and I'll get back to tagging everyone else. Thanks.
> 
> TAGS:
> hard-boiled, mystery, women sleuths, female main character, female detective, lesbian fiction, thriller, suspense, noir, lesbian, murder, r e conary


Got you...


----------



## Learnmegood

Hey all, 
Guess I'll jump into the UK ring and start tagging.

Here's the link to my page:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Learn-Me-Good/dp/B002C75GXK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281284190&sr=1-1

Thanks,

John


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your book John.


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged your book John.


Me too


----------



## Vyrl

Tagged your book John. 

Best to you!

--Rob


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, John.


----------



## Monique

Tagged this morning:

Cries in the Dark [Kindle Edition]
Wrapped In A Rainbow [Kindle Edition]
An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale [Kindle Edition]
Forbidden The Stars [Kindle Edition]
In the Valley stories [Kindle Edition]
An Addendum to the Affair of the Dog that did Not Bark
'Life's a Bitch. So am I.' Rachel Cord, P.I.
'Life's a Bitch. So am I.' Rachel Cord, P.I. [Kindle Edition]
Rachel Cord, PI 'Still a Bitch': A Confidential Investigations Mystery [Paperback]
Rachel Cord, PI 'Still a Bitch': A Confidential Investigations Mystery [Kindle Edition]
A Very Hairy Adventure - A Kaynos History Tale (Kaynos History Tales) [Kindle Edition]
Ursula's Quest: Book Two of the Witchcraft Wars [Kindle Edition]
An Unholy Encounter (The History Tales of Kaynos) [Kindle Edition]
Erich's Plea (The Witchcraft Wars) [Kindle Edition]
Learn Me Good [Kindle Edition]

There were no tags on The Trinity Saga: The White Knight, so I'll have to try that one again later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Heard back from dtp about reviews transferring to the UK store.

We have recently identified an error which prevents the customer reviews being displayed on UK Kindle store.  We’re working to update the website to reflect the same and appreciate your patience while we work to correct this issue.

So, a little patience and they will show up. At least they're working on the problem.


----------



## Monique

That's promising, gertie. Or should I call you margaret?

Sure would be nice to have my reviews on the UK page.


----------



## Guest

Once I sell a book in the UK I'll be able to call myself an international phenomenon! Ahh, please tag me! I'm about to go back and tag everyone else. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003OQUOFI/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&s=books%23tags


----------



## Monique

foreverjuly said:


> Once I sell a book in the UK I'll be able to call myself an international phenomenon! Ahh, please tag me! I'm about to go back and tag everyone else.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003OQUOFI/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&s=books%23tags


LOL, I like that! You've been tagged.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Heard back from dtp about reviews transferring to the UK store.
> 
> We have recently identified an error which prevents the customer reviews being displayed on UK Kindle store. We're working to update the website to reflect the same and appreciate your patience while we work to correct this issue.
> 
> So, a little patience and they will show up. At least they're working on the problem.


Thanks for this update.

I tried posting to the forums. Argh. Looks like I do need to purchase something from the UK store in order to do that...and right now, I don't have the time for another forum...useful as they are...oh, decisions, decisions!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged

R.E. Conary's books
Learn Me Good
Delyse's book

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003WJRJ4Q

Sandy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monique said:


> That's promising, gertie. Or should I call you margaret?


I've been Gertie around her for so long, I've forgotten my real name.  Gertie is fine. Sort of unique. Named for Gertie Keddle, the witch who first described Quidditch. I'm a Pottergeek and proud of it. 



> Sure would be nice to have my reviews on the UK page.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks for this update.
> 
> I tried posting to the forums. Argh. Looks like I do need to purchase something from the UK store in order to do that...and right now, I don't have the time for another forum...useful as they are...oh, decisions, decisions!


I've given up on the US Amazon forum so I'll have some time for the UK. It's a new market and I want to give it some attention.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

foreverjuly said:


> Once I sell a book in the UK I'll be able to call myself an international phenomenon! Ahh, please tag me! I'm about to go back and tag everyone else.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003OQUOFI/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&s=books%23tags


Already got you Jason. I don't think we can count on anything until after 8/27. That's when the new kindles will ship to the UK. I did have some foreign sales last month but I don't feel phenomenal yet.


----------



## Ricky Sides

My question is what do you buy from the UK store so that you can post?


----------



## D.M. Trink

Hi Everyone,

This round I've tagged:

TBrookside
Monique
Frank
Valmore

It looks like they have fixed the glitch that had my link not working and all my tags gone from Amazon.com and Amazon.u.k--was I ever in a panic! Thanks to all that tried to tag mine!
Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00313Q1JW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks!
Delyse


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> My question is what do you buy from the UK store so that you can post?


I bought a Dick Frances book. With the shipping, it cost me $20 USD. Almost everything else is restricted, but books are okay.

I think Ed got a book from the amazon marketplace for a penny.


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> My question is what do you buy from the UK store so that you can post?


Can I suggest one of my paperbacks?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> Can I suggest one of my paperbacks?


Heck, I should have bought one of my own. The royalty might cover part of the shipping.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Has anyone checked their paperbacks on the UK site? I just did and they aren't offered from Amazon UK or even Create Space. They're offered through The Book Depository, which may or may not be an amazon company. And they're not eligible for super saver or prime shipping since they aren't sold directly from Amazon. 

I'm guessing that sales won't be ranked, either.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Ricky Sides said:


> Donna,
> 
> I wrote the reviews that I have transferred to the UK sites. If you wrote them, you can simply copy and paste.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Well, duh.  LOL Sorry. I misunderstood what you were saying.

Tagged you, John.
Already tagged Jason.

~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

williemeikle said:


> Can I suggest one of my paperbacks?


Done. The Watchers Omnibus. The most expensive book I've bought in years, but I have a hunch it'll be worth the price.

Thanks for the recommendation.

Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Has anyone checked their paperbacks on the UK site? I just did and they aren't offered from Amazon UK or even Create Space. They're offered through The Book Depository, which may or may not be an amazon company. And they're not eligible for super saver or prime shipping since they aren't sold directly from Amazon.
> 
> I'm guessing that sales won't be ranked, either.


Mine are from Lightning Source so I'm sorted.


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> Done. The Watchers Omnibus. The most expensive book I've bought in years, but I have a hunch it'll be worth the price.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Ricky


Thanks Ricky. It's a trilogy in an omnibus edition, so you get your money's worth


----------



## Ricky Sides

Great! I love trilogies.


----------



## philvan

I bought a book for my granddaughter - $20 with the shipping - so I can post over there. I have no sales yet, but it is strange and exciting to see my stuff at or very close to the top in each of several tag-result streams.
I have started posting and chatting on several threads over there, getting known and feeling things out.
I have also started on my Author page, since nothing transferred. 
Was going to tag the few on this thread I havent done yet, but will have to leave it for now , just got a phone call, my grandson is on his way to camp on my lawn, so I have to find a tarp and err debug some of my lawn for him.
This tagging business does work - hadn't realised - so I must get into it on this US site. Soon.


----------



## swcleveland

Caught up!  I'm pretty sure I got everyone on the list, and everyone who's posted since.

Thanks again to those folks to tagged mine.


----------



## SpearsII

I have just started tagging. If anyone would like to tag my wifes novel feel free at http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Serve-Novel-Black-Prince/dp/B00332EWC4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281318268&sr=1-2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SpearsII said:


> I have just started tagging. If anyone would like to tag my wifes novel feel free at http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Serve-Novel-Black-Prince/dp/B00332EWC4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281318268&sr=1-2


Tagged


----------



## tonyaplank

Hi everyone,

Here's mine in the UK store: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Swallow/dp/B0032FNZZC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281326204&sr=8-2

I'm tagging everyone else now!

Thank you


----------



## Learnmegood

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Has anyone checked their paperbacks on the UK site? I just did and they aren't offered from Amazon UK or even Create Space. They're offered through The Book Depository, which may or may not be an amazon company. And they're not eligible for super saver or prime shipping since they aren't sold directly from Amazon.
> 
> I'm guessing that sales won't be ranked, either.


Hey Gertie,
Learn Me Good is available there, the publisher still says Lulu, and I DO have a ranking (though it's in the 3 millions), so I don't know if that means there have been sales there or what...


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Have now completed all of D.A. Boulter's list. It is 12.05 am will do more tomorrow. Thanks to all who have tagged me so far.

Ann


----------



## Ricky Sides

SpearsII said:


> I have just started tagging. If anyone would like to tag my wifes novel feel free at http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Serve-Novel-Black-Prince/dp/B00332EWC4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281318268&sr=1-2


Tagged.

I also tagged _Swallow_.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tonyaplank said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here's mine in the UK store: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Swallow/dp/B0032FNZZC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281326204&sr=8-2
> 
> I'm tagging everyone else now!
> 
> Thank you


You're tagged, Tonya.


----------



## NickSpalding

Can Life ... With No Breaks on the UK forum get some tags please?

I'll start tagging myself all the books in this thread 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-With-No-Breaks-Second-Edition/dp/B003ICWJ4C/


----------



## MariaESchneider

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Has anyone checked their paperbacks on the UK site? I just did and they aren't offered from Amazon UK or even Create Space. They're offered through The Book Depository, which may or may not be an amazon company. And they're not eligible for super saver or prime shipping since they aren't sold directly from Amazon.
> 
> I'm guessing that sales won't be ranked, either.


Book Depository is not an Amazon company.


----------



## William Meikle

all caught up here...


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged books by bad trink, Spears II and Tonya Plank.
Forever July: i already have you tagged.
R.E. Conary: all your tags are showing up now, I tagged your kindle books and paperbacks.
Learn Me Good: I tagged your kindle book and paperback book.
Nick Spalding: No tags are showing up yet for your book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Nick.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MariaESchneider said:


> Book Depository is not an Amazon company.


That's disconcerting.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged:
SpearsII
Tonya Plank
Nick Spalding


----------



## Monique

Just tagged:

I Serve: A Novel of the Black Prince 
Swallow
Life...With No Breaks - Second Edition

And, I'm caught up again.


----------



## farrellclaire

I think I'm caught up now, just the one book had no tags this time.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Well, Good Grief! I think I finally got everyone done. I wanted to tag everyone else before I asked for tags for my series. I'm a little late getting in this game, but I think it is a worthwhile effort and since I finally got my Amazon account working again, thought I'd better get with it. So I compiled a list of my links to my UK books and hope that it will not be too big an imposition to ask some of you to take a few minutes and tag them for me. Thank you all so much! You are a wonderful group of friends and colleagues with whom I am proud to associate.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002MPPOZW Tempo Rubato
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6ORUI I: The Knight of Death
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6ORUS II: The King of Terrors
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6OSD4 III: The Head of the Crow 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6OT9C IV: The Hesperian Dragon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001P5HBTM V: The Quinta Essentia
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001QFYHTS VI: The Dragonslayer
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001VNCKAS VII: The Wisdom of Solomon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002AQSPCM VIII: The Silver Caduceus
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002AVVDQM IX: The Queen of the Abyss
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002DYJXN6 X: Genesis 6:5
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002GYX3T8 XI: Ars Arabia
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002J9G5IG XII: The Son of the Moon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002LLNV16 XIII: The Children of the Temple
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002SN9GM0 XIV: The Skull of Sidon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002XIU3I6 XV: My Hope is in God
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0037KMFH6 XVI: Omar, the Prophet
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003PPCT6U XVII: Full Circle
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XIJ5NE XVIII: The Company of Women


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brendan, did you add tags? If so, it takes a couple of days for them to show up. I'll check again tomorrow. Don't worry, I won't forget you.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I added tags to them all on Saturday and worked on everyone else after that.  I hope they show up soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brendan Carroll said:


> I added tags to them all on Saturday and worked on everyone else after that. I hope they show up soon.


Hopefully by tomorrow. Usually when there are no tags, I just copy them from the US tags, but you have one heckuva long list there, pardner. 

I'd rather wait and make sure I get them all.


----------



## Bar steward

I'll tag ya, need to catch up, been side tracked by Starcraft 2! I'm not really one for computer games but I loved Starcraft 1 when I use to play it in the late 90's


----------



## Bar steward

I dont even need to look back, I'll just tag all those R.E.Conary mentioned above


----------



## William Meikle

Brendan Carroll said:


> Well, Good Grief! I think I finally got everyone done. I wanted to tag everyone else before I asked for tags for my series. I'm a little late getting in this game, but I think it is a worthwhile effort and since I finally got my Amazon account working again, thought I'd better get with it. So I compiled a list of my links to my UK books and hope that it will not be too big an imposition to ask some of you to take a few minutes and tag them for me.


Got 16 of them... will come back later to pick up the last 2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Brendan,

I got both the US and UK books. Well, I got most of them. I think two books have no tags on the US site either. I'll check back for those later.

Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brendan, I got them all except for XV and XVIII. No tags there and not tags on the US side to copy.  I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Vyrl

Tagged:

Rosanne
Tonya
Nick
Brendan

Best wishes and a magical eve to all!

--Rob


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Tags this round:
R.E x all
John
Delyse - finally no error  
Spears II
Tonya
Nick
Brendan - couple of books missing tags and anyway I think you broke my tagging finger    Will check back later

Special thanks again to Ricky - you're a true gem  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Beth O

I just tagged everyone's books on the first 11 pages. 
Brendan--some of your later books didn't have tags but I tagged all the rest.

If you could return the favor I'd appreciate it. Here's my UK book links:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeymoon-For-One/dp/B003VYBEOS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281420585&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Romantically-Challenged/dp/B003STE6U0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281420605&sr=1-5

Also, does anyone know why for some of us it still says price not available? And why some of us seem to have our reviews carry over and others did not? Just wondering if I need to contact DTP customer service about this.

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Beth.

The price won't show for non-UK customers on Kindle books because we're restricted from buying them. They'll show on our paperbacks.  If you want to see the price of your kindle books, look at your author central page.

I contacted dtp about he reviews and they told me they've identified the problem and they're working on it. 

I also notice that some people have their paperbacks linked to their kindle books and others don't. It'll all happen in time.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome Trace.  

Tagged Beth's books.


----------



## Ali Cooper

I'd appreciate this. I'm UK and already have the book in print there (with tags). I'm surprised they don't carry over those like they do reviews.

Will be offline for a few days so can't do any return tagging till next week.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Girl-on-the-Swing/dp/B003IX0HBS/


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged books by Brendan Carroll and Ali Cooper


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Ali.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sibelhodge said:


> I thought I saw on another post (can't remember which) that books on Amazon.co.uk were being distributed by The Book Despository not Createspace. I emailed Createspace a few days ago, as my paperbacks are on co.uk but not available for sale and with no description. Createspace said they don't distribute them to co.uk.


Mine are listed under The Book Depository in the Amazon Marketplace. I think that means no rankings and I don't know how we'll get paid for that. Two other independent sellers are offering my paperbacks.

If you go to The Book Depository website, they say free shipping worldwide. If you look at the UK site, they charge shipping.

I guess you have to be a best seller for Amazon to distribute your paperbacks directly.


----------



## Guest

UK fantasy/Mythology fans/authors tag me - this one is ranked in the top 100 in the US mythology genre sales but had 00 sales in the UK store. Ill tag back!!!

US STORE URL- http://www.amazon.com/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B003X9775Q

UK STORE URL- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-Book/dp/B003X9775Q


----------



## Staceywb

Hey everyone! I'm all caught up. Phew! Can you all tag the last 15 of Glimpse instead of the first 15? I added 15 new tags that didn't show up for a while, so when my US tags got copied and pasted I ended up with some of my bad tags getting more love than my good new 15. I hope that makes sense!

Thanks!

Stacey

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003IKMOTE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## NoLongerHere

Bye


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up.

And my SF book The Invasion has shot straight into the UK charts 

#17 in Kindle Books > Fantasy
#6  in  Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror
#16 in Kindle Books > Science Fiction


----------



## NoLongerHere

Bye


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R.E.Conary said:


> Unless Book Depository or some other seller is stealing your books, they are getting copies from your publisher and you should get paid eventually I would think. Amazon lists books at sites in the US, UK, Canada, France, Germany and Japan. My paperbacks are available at all of those (don't know if any are selling however).
> 
> Gertie's "Catherine and the Captain" is also available at all of those sites, for example. Also many other sellers as well.
> 
> Check out http://www.bookfinder4u.com/ and put in your ISBN or title of and see where you're available worldwide.


I checked it out. Very interesting. Lots of places listed. C&C is only sold directly by Amazon in France, Germany and Japan, not UK. The UK site says "available from these sellers." It doesn't say sold by amazon UK. I'll try writing to dtp. Hopefully they can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

M.R. Mathias said:


> UK fantasy/Mythology fans/authors tag me - this one is ranked in the top 100 in the US mythology genre sales but had 00 sales in the UK store. Ill tag back!!!
> 
> US STORE URL- http://www.amazon.com/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B003X9775Q
> 
> UK STORE URL- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-Book/dp/B003X9775Q


Got you tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brendan, I finished tagging yours.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Staceywb said:


> Hey everyone! I'm all caught up. Phew! Can you all tag the last 15 of Glimpse instead of the first 15? I added 15 new tags that didn't show up for a while, so when my US tags got copied and pasted I ended up with some of my bad tags getting more love than my good new 15. I hope that makes sense!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Stacey
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003IKMOTE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Stacey, there were only 11 tags available. Maybe you should post a list with commas in between each that we can just copy and paste.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> All caught up.
> 
> And my SF book The Invasion has shot straight into the UK charts
> 
> #17 in Kindle Books > Fantasy
> #6 in Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror
> #16 in Kindle Books > Science Fiction


That is so great, Willie.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay tagged:
Jason
Sibel
Donna
T.S. O'Rourke
Mary
R.E. Conary
Trace

Thanks to all for tagging mine--the link seems to be fixed now!
Delyse

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281470721&sr=1-1


----------



## Staceywb

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Stacey, there were only 11 tags available. Maybe you should post a list with commas in between each that we can just copy and paste.


Well, shoot. That's weird. So, none of the new tags I put on there show up to anyone else?

If you're up for it please add:

young adult paranormal romance, young adult romance, young adult fantasy, teen fantasy, teen romance, paranormal romance, fantasy, ghost

You can untag-oregon, pacific northwest, high school, first love-I'm always first in these categories because there's like 4 other books in there with me.

Keep young adult, indie author, kindleboards author. Sorry to be such a pain in the ass.
Stacey
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003IKMOTE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had managed to tag you just before your link went down, Delyse.


----------



## Ricky Sides

M.R. Mathias said:


> UK fantasy/Mythology fans/authors tag me - this one is ranked in the top 100 in the US mythology genre sales but had 00 sales in the UK store. Ill tag back!!!
> 
> US STORE URL- http://www.amazon.com/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B003X9775Q
> 
> UK STORE URL- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-Book/dp/B003X9775Q


Got you tagged in both locations and downvoted the malicious tags.

Tagged Girl on a Swing.

Tagged the remaining two books of Brendan's.


----------



## Monique

Phew...

Just tagged:

Honeymoon For One [Kindle Edition]
Romantically Challenged [Kindle Edition] 
The Girl on the Swing [Kindle Edition] 
The Sword and the Dragon (The Wardstone Trilogy Book One) [Kindle Edition] US
The Sword and the Dragon (The Wardstone Trilogy Book One) [Kindle Edition] UK

and all of Brendan Carroll's!

All caught up again.


----------



## 13500

Greetings, UK taggers.

I am going to start from the beginning of the thread and work my through.

Here's my link. I'd appreciate any tags you can give. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003DQPKSK

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged and untagged Stacey's book, _Glimpse_.


----------



## Victorine

I've tagged everyone I could on this thread.  Only a couple of people without tags still.  I'll check back for those.

Mine is in my sig line, if anyone wants to tag!

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## TWErvin2

*Tagged* (I think I got everyone page 1 to 13):

Bar Steward (+ US versions)
Maria L Schneider (+ US versions)
Williemeilke + print book
Margaret Late
Sandra Edwards
Forever July
TRBrookside (+ US versions)
Monique
Valmore Daniels
Nell Gavin
Sibelhodge (+ US versions)
Donna Faz + Print
TSOROZ (+ US versions)
BadTrink
Nell Gavin = Print
Mary McDonald (+ US versions)
Phil Van (+ US versions)
Dreamwand
John Fitch V (+ US versions)
Vryl
DARenson
David Derrico
Victorine
Stacywb (+ US + Print)
Danielle Bourdon (+ US version)
ScottL Collins
Ricky Sides
Cliffball
SWCleveland
Farrellclair
DA Boulter
James Stanson (+ US version)
Donna Callea
NoahMullete-Gillman
PA Woodburn
R E Conary
Tracya
LearnMeGood
SpearsII
TonyAPlank
NickSpalding (+ US version)
Brendon Caroll (wow, think I got them all okay)
Beth O
Ali Cooper
M.R. Mathis (+ US version)
KarenW B (no tags to click yet)

Some folks I tagged their U.S. Versions when I saw them in the signature file (and I hadn't on the Kindle-US thread).

Here is Flank Hawk Amazon UK:
Flank Hawk Kindle UK
Flank Hawk Print UK

Thanks all!


----------



## Debra L Martin

Wow, I have a lot of tags to get through. I've been tagging the US tag thread and didn't notice this one. If anyone is inclined to tag my books, here's they are in the UK store:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crystal-Facade-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KK2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Right-Path-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUWC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quest-Nobility-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KI4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Path-War-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUG8


----------



## Debra L Martin

Tagged everyone so far through page 2 - last one tagged Mary M.

Back at again tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Stacey, I think I got what you wanted on Glimpse. Karen, I tagged yours, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Deb Martin said:


> Wow, I have a lot of tags to get through. I've been tagging the US tag thread and didn't notice this one. If anyone is inclined to tag my books, here's they are in the UK store:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crystal-Facade-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KK2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Right-Path-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUWC
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quest-Nobility-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KI4
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Path-War-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUG8


You're tagged.


----------



## 13500

I have completed everyone from page 1 until top section of page 13, except TW Ervin2, because the tags were not on the page yet (probably a system delay). If I have forgotten anyone, please let me know.

Have a good night,
Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your books Deb.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged A Whisper to a Scream.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

The following had no tags when I first made my list, but now have tags. I've tagged them.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Above-the-Clouds/dp/B003H4QWIK 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bliss-and-Grief/dp/B003RWS7SU 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Phantom-Love-Story/dp/B003V4B3WG 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Addendum-Affair-that-Bark-Shortreads/dp/B003XRE52Q 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Quest-Chalice-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMO2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-War-Mists/dp/B002IKKXMK 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/33-A-D/dp/B003BIGNRW 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lake-17-Other-Stories/dp/B003PPDGQ2 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Saying-Goodbye-to-the-Sun/dp/B003P2VFIG 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GRUBS/dp/B003VRZJDW

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shattered-Images/dp/B002T45VD6 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Somwomana/dp/B003EIIWF0 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Glimpse-Zellie-Wells-Book-1/dp/B003IKMOTE 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003PPDHWA 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Days-End/dp/B002MKND3W

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Ultimate-in-Womens-Self-Defense/dp/B0035ROVEG 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adventures-In-Reading/dp/B002ZCY9KI 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Usurper-Cliff-Ball/dp/1453702725 Paperback 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Usurper/dp/B003VP9VVK 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Mess-Earth-Cliff-Ball/dp/1602643415 Paperback

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Mess-With-Earth/dp/B001W6Q8BG 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Minifiction-Volume-One-Marouflage/dp/B003UYUY5O

Caught up -- except for Deb Martin and Brendan Carroll whom I'll get tomorrow (I hope).
I've updated the list (which is on the top of page 7). Does anyone want me to move it?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for my tags.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again. Thanks for the tags folks. I'm at number 1 in several tag categories


----------



## DonnaFaz

Okay, just finished tagging:
Spears II
Tonya
Ann
Nick
Brendan
Beth
Ali
MR Mathias
Stacey
Deb
TW Ervin
Victoria
Danielle
Scott
Ricky
Karen
Jason Chan
John Fitch
David
Robert
Cliff
Jamie

I'm all caught up. Please tag me in return. Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> The following had no tags when I first made my list, but now have tags. I've tagged them.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Above-the-Clouds/dp/B003H4QWIK
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bliss-and-Grief/dp/B003RWS7SU
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Phantom-Love-Story/dp/B003V4B3WG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Addendum-Affair-that-Bark-Shortreads/dp/B003XRE52Q
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Quest-Chalice-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMO2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-War-Mists/dp/B002IKKXMK
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/33-A-D/dp/B003BIGNRW
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lake-17-Other-Stories/dp/B003PPDGQ2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Saying-Goodbye-to-the-Sun/dp/B003P2VFIG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/GRUBS/dp/B003VRZJDW
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shattered-Images/dp/B002T45VD6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Somwomana/dp/B003EIIWF0
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Glimpse-Zellie-Wells-Book-1/dp/B003IKMOTE
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003PPDHWA
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Days-End/dp/B002MKND3W
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Ultimate-in-Womens-Self-Defense/dp/B0035ROVEG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adventures-In-Reading/dp/B002ZCY9KI
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Usurper-Cliff-Ball/dp/1453702725 Paperback
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Usurper/dp/B003VP9VVK
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Mess-Earth-Cliff-Ball/dp/1602643415 Paperback
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Mess-With-Earth/dp/B001W6Q8BG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Minifiction-Volume-One-Marouflage/dp/B003UYUY5O
> 
> Caught up -- except for Deb Martin and Brendan Carroll whom I'll get tomorrow (I hope).
> I've updated the list (which is on the top of page 7). Does anyone want me to move it?


You might want to cross link the two posts so whichever one someone comes across first will lead them to the other one.

Bar Steward, you could post the links to DA's two posts in the first post.


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged: Deb Martin and KarenW B


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Tagged this round -
Beth x both
Ali
M.R.
Stacey
Karen
Vicki
Deb's x all four.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Debra L Martin

OK, I have tagged everyone on the 13 pages [except Brandon - you need another hour devoted to just your books].

Thanks to everyone who tagged my books as well.


----------



## Staceywb

Alrighty, I believe I'm all caught up at this point. Thanks so much for the tagging and untagging guys!  

Stacey


----------



## liam.judge

Stacey: i made the changes to your tags on amazon u.s. and amazon u.k.
I also tagged: M.R. Mathias, KarenW.B. and Deb Martin


----------



## JumpingShip

TWErvin2 said:


> *Tagged* (I think I got everyone page 1 to 13):
> 
> Bar Steward (+ US versions)
> Maria L Schneider (+ US versions)
> Williemeilke + print book
> Margaret Late
> Sandra Edwards
> Forever July
> TRBrookside (+ US versions)
> Monique
> Valmore Daniels
> Nell Gavin
> Sibelhodge (+ US versions)
> Donna Faz + Print
> TSOROZ (+ US versions)
> BadTrink
> Nell Gavin = Print
> Mary McDonald (+ US versions)
> Phil Van (+ US versions)
> Dreamwand
> John Fitch V (+ US versions)
> Vryl
> DARenson
> David Derrico
> Victorine
> Stacywb (+ US + Print)
> Danielle Bourdon (+ US version)
> ScottL Collins
> Ricky Sides
> Cliffball
> SWCleveland
> Farrellclair
> DA Boulter
> James Stanson (+ US version)
> Donna Callea
> NoahMullete-Gillman
> PA Woodburn
> R E Conary
> Tracya
> LearnMeGood
> SpearsII
> TonyAPlank
> NickSpalding (+ US version)
> Brendon Caroll (wow, think I got them all okay)
> Beth O
> Ali Cooper
> M.R. Mathis (+ US version)
> KarenW B (no tags to click yet)
> 
> Some folks I tagged their U.S. Versions when I saw them in the signature file (and I hadn't on the Kindle-US thread).
> 
> Here is Flank Hawk Amazon UK:
> Flank Hawk Kindle UK
> Flank Hawk Print UK
> 
> Thanks all!


Gotcha ya. Added a few tags too  Also tagged Vicki, and Deb.


----------



## 13500

I'm all caught up for now. Thanks for the tags, everyone.


----------



## Monique

Deb Martin said:


> Wow, I have a lot of tags to get through. I've been tagging the US tag thread and didn't notice this one. If anyone is inclined to tag my books, here's they are in the UK store:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crystal-Facade-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KK2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Right-Path-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUWC
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quest-Nobility-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KI4
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Path-War-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUG8


Tagged all four.


----------



## Bar steward

Gonna catch up with some tagging now


----------



## Bar steward

Can you help me work up the COMEDY tag on my UK book, just need 10 more to get it at the top of the COMEDY tag list http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memoirs-bar-steward-14th-25th-August/dp/B003X9571W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281014319&sr=8-1

cheers


----------



## Guest

Tag me "fantasy"  "epic fantasy"      you only need 9 more bar steward  i got you to deb    help me back!


----------



## swcleveland

All caught up again! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281578656&sr=1-2


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Sandy has tagged:

TW Ervin
Deb Martin
Scott Cleveland
M.R. Mathias
Staceywb
Brendan Carroll
Beth O
Ali Cooper

Which catches me up 

Sandy

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003WJRJ4Q


----------



## Vyrl

Tagged:

Mathias
Karen
Beth O
Ali
Bar (Comedy)

Which should catch me up. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/B002E19K9A/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281580959&sr=1-4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-War-Mists/dp/B002IKKXMK/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281581023&sr=1-3

And in paper (UK), if you care to...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/0976422603/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281581086&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Robert-Marston-Fanney/dp/0976422611/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281581125&sr=1-2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

M.R. Mathias said:


> Tag me "fantasy" "epic fantasy" you only need 9 more bar steward i got you to deb help me back!


A link to your UK books would help. Here they are.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/First-Dragoneer-Novella-Dragoneers-Saga/dp/B003YUCBTG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281581058&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-Book/dp/B003X9775Q/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281581058&sr=1-3

Got you tagged.


----------



## Monique

Scott, I added the comedy tag. So, you're one closer.

I also tagged:

Luthiel's Song: Dreams of the Ringed Vale [Kindle Edition] 
Luthiel's Song: The War of Mists [Kindle Edition] 
Luthiel's Song: Dreams of the Ringed Vale [Paperback] 
Luthiel's Song: The War of Mists [Paperback] 
The First Dragoneer (A Novella) (The Dragoneers Saga) [Kindle Edition]

And, I'm caught up again! Closing in on 100 UK products tagged!


----------



## OliverCrommer

I'll be caught up soon.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up here again. Thanks for all the tags folks.


----------



## TWErvin2

Got MR Mithias's second novel Tagged (somehow I missed it the first time through).


----------



## JennaAnderson

Morning everyone - I seem to be falling into the category of not being able to add tags to the UK site. If anyone is willing to add tags to my title I would really appreciate it.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Healing-Touch/dp/B0030ZRN5M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281146858&sr=8-1

Tags: Romance, Kindle, Chick Lit, Holiday Read

I won't bug you all to do more.

THANKS!!!


----------



## 13500

Tagged MR Mithias.

Jenna--added the tags you requested. They should show up shortly.

Whomever added more tags for me -- thanks very much. 



Karen


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Tagged you Jenna 

Sandy


----------



## JennaAnderson

Thanks everyone. I will return the favor once I am able. I'll head over to the thread for US titles and tag away. 

Jenna


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Jenna's book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Your tags are showing up Jenna.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Pages 3 to 6 tagged including:

The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet [Paperback] - William Meikle 
The Watchers Omnibus [Paperback] - William Meikle 
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens [Paperback] - William Meikle 
Generations [Paperback] - William Meikle 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark [Paperback] - William Meikle 
The Johnson Amulet and Other Scottish Terrors [Mass Market Paperback] - William Meikle - wouldn't let me tag this one
Island Life [Paperback] - William Meikle 
Luthiel's Song: The War of Mists [Paperback] - Robert Marston Fanney 
Luthiel's Song: Dreams of the Ringed Vale [Paperback] - Robert, Marston Fanney 
Tracking Magic (Max Killian Investigations) [Kindle Edition] - Maria E. Schneider (Author) 
Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom [Kindle Edition] - Maria E. Schneider (Author) 
Firefly Island [Kindle Edition] - Daniel Arenson (Author) 
Right Ascension [Kindle Edition] - David Derrico (Author) 
Declination (Right Ascension) [Kindle Edition] - David Derrico (Author) 
The Twiller [Kindle Edition] - David Derrico (Author) 
Not What She Seems [Kindle Edition] - Victorine E. Lieske (Author) 
The Merry-Go-Round [Paperback] - Donna Fasano 
Glimpse (Zellie Wells Book 1) [Kindle Edition] - Stacey Wallace Benefiel (Author) 
Dréoteth [Kindle Edition] - Danielle Bourdon (Author)
The Usurper [Paperback] - Cliff Ball 
The Usurper [Kindle Edition] - Cliff Ball (Author)
Don't Mess With Earth [Paperback] - Cliff Ball 
Don't Mess With Earth [Kindle Edition] - Cliff Ball (Author)
Out of Time [Paperback] - Cliff Ball 
Out of Time [Kindle Edition] - Cliff Ball (Author) 
Pale Boundaries [Kindle Edition] - Scott Cleveland (Author) 
The Little Girl In My Room & Other Stories [Kindle Edition] - Claire Farrell (Author) 
One Night With The Fae [Kindle Edition] - Claire Farrell (Author) 
PELGRAFF [Kindle Edition] - Boulter D.A. (Author) 
Pilton's Moon / Vengeance Is Mine [Kindle Edition] - D. A. Boulter (Author) 
Courtesan [Kindle Edition] - D.A. Boulter (Author) 
The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense. [Kindle Edition] - Ricky Sides (Author) 
The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5. (Birth of the Peacekeepers.) [Kindle Edition] - Ricky Sides (Author) 
The Peacekeepers. The Citadel. Book 6. [Kindle Edition] - Ricky Sides (Author) 
Adventures In Reading. [Kindle Edition] - Ricky Sides (Author)
The Birth of the Peacekeepers. [Kindle Edition] - Ricky Sides (Author) 
The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4. [Kindle Edition] - Ricky Sides (Author) 
The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. (The Birth of the Peacekeepers. Some Gave All.) [Kindle Edition] - Ricky Sides (Author) 
Damned Nation (Carroll & Grant Mysteries) [Kindle Edition] - T.S. O'Rourke (Author)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags. I really appreciate everyone's efforts.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Monique

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged Jenna's book.


Ditto!


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Tagged this round -
Donna - sorry I'd missed you before  
Liam
MR. x both
Robert x both and voted down the mal tag 'awful'
and Jenna

Thanks to all those who've tagged me,
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## JennaAnderson

Thanks everyone - I've been clicking your book links and tagging on the US site. I'll keep going until my arm falls off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> Thanks everyone - I've been clicking your book links and tagging on the US site. I'll keep going until my arm falls off.


We allow five minute breaks every ten hours.


----------



## Lafittewriter

I have no reviews or tags on Amazon.co.uk as I do on Amazon.com
Will post links and return the favor

Kindle: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/B003TLMXTI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281662850&sr=8-2

Paperback: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/1605943606/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1281662850&sr=8-2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lafittewriter said:


> I have no reviews or tags on Amazon.co.uk as I do on Amazon.com
> Will post links and return the favor
> 
> Kindle: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/B003TLMXTI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1281662850&sr=8-2
> 
> Paperback: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/1605943606/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1281662850&sr=8-2


I copied over the tags from your US product page. It might take a day or two for them to show up.


----------



## Lafittewriter

Thanks guys,
Tagging as well!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged the UK version of your book.


----------



## TWErvin2

Just *tagged* (_Kindle and print where appropriate_):

JennaAnderson
Lafittewriter

If you haven't yet, please tag when you get the chance:
*Flank Hawk * UK Kindle
*Flank Hawk * UK print

Thanks!


----------



## Lafittewriter

TWErvin2

Tagged both UK versions and tagged US versions as well


----------



## JoeMitchell

I'm jumping in here, tagging everyone.  Can I get some UK tag love for Shard Mountain please?  I added the UK link to the bottom of my sig.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Joe.

I couldn't see your tags, so I transferred the tags from the US store. If you wanted other tags, just let me know and I'll delete mine.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:

Memoirs of a bar steward
Maria Schneider's 5 books
William Meikle's 12 books
Of Love and War
Ariana's Pride
Crazy For You
Powerless
De Bello Lemures
The Last Days of Jericho
Out of Time
Forbidden The Stars
An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale
The Reincarnation of Anne Boleyn 
Fourteen Days Later
The Fashion Police
The Merry-Go-Round
5 of T.S. O'Rourke's 7 books, 2 didn't have any tags yet.
Wrapped In A Rainbow
No good deed

(end of page 2)

I'll keep working through the pages and be caught up soon.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Ricky Sides said:


> Done Joe.
> 
> I couldn't see your tags, so I transferred the tags from the US store. If you wanted other tags, just let me know and I'll delete mine.


Thanks. I had just done the same thing myself. Funny how there's a lag in them actually them in the database. They showed up when i went back a few times. They're showing me what I wanted to see, but showing everyone else a big blank. I guess it'll it's sink in when their database syncs up, or something like that.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yep. It took a couple of days for mine to show.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Today I tagged:

MR
Jenna
Jake
Joe

All caught up again.  Thanks for all my UK tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Your tags are showing now, Joe, and I checked them all. 

I see in your list you missed one of mine. Catherine and the Captain. You can reach it through the link in my siggy.  Thanks.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged Shard Mountain on Amazon U.K.


----------



## TWErvin2

JoeMitchell, your tags were there and was able to tag your novel. 

Yes, there seems to be a delay but once you're established people can add them and they'll eventually show up.


----------



## Monique

Just tagged:

Lafitte's Black Box: Boit Noir [Kindle Edition] 
Lafitte's Black Box: Boit Noir [Paperback] 
Shard Mountain [Kindle Edition]

Thanks to all who have tagged Out of Time so far. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

It appears the only people in this thread that I hadn't tagged are:

Jake Webber
Joe Mitchell

Tagged you both!

Thanks to those who are tagging me (my link is in my siggie  

Sandy


----------



## Lafittewriter

Tagged you back Sandra
thanks


----------



## Staceywb

I've tagged everyone I could! 

Stacey


----------



## William Meikle

I have three new uploads: Ghost Writer, The Brotherhood of the Thorns and Esther Cox. I'd appreciate some tagging please.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got your three books. I had trouble finding this one:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brotherhood-of-the-Thorns/dp/B003ZHVE1E/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281746443&sr=1-2


----------



## Monique

williemeikle said:


> I have three new uploads: Ghost Writer, The Brotherhood of the Thorns and Esther Cox. I'd appreciate some tagging please.


Done, done and done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new ones, Willie


----------



## JennaAnderson

Tagging, tagging, tagging.... I just keep on tagging - rawhide!

Wait, that's not right.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> Tagging, tagging, tagging.... I just keep on tagging - rawhide!
> 
> Wait, that's not right.


Now I have to dig out my old Frankie Laine LP.


----------



## William Meikle

sibelhodge said:


> William Meikle - have done your new ones. Wow, you've got loads of books.


You ain't seen nothing yet 

My publisher has twenty or so more short stories getting prepared, and three new novels. (most of the short stories are in print as well, as will be the new novels)

An other publisher has 7 of my older novels getting prepared for ebook...

I'm going for domination by quantity


----------



## Ricky Sides

Oh my god. How'd you find the time to be so prolific?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm switching genres and riding Willie's coattails.


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> Oh my god. How'd you find the time to be so prolific?


Well, I've been at it a while... and I write upwards of 1500 words a day, every day. It builds up.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I've tagged 140 titles from 53 authors - everyone up to page 13

I now have a finger cramp - not in a good way.

Here are my three from the UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XT5S4S
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UV8OKO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0986659304


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged An Old Fashioned Folk Tale.

I couldn't see any tags, so I copied them from the US Amazon product page.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I've also tagged everyone up to page 15 including

Healing Touch [Kindle Edition] - Jenna Anderson (Author) 
A Whisper to a Scream [Kindle Edition] - Karen Wojcik Berner 
Lafitte's Black Box: Boit Noir [Kindle Edition] - Jake Webber (Author) 
Shard Mountain [Kindle Edition] - Joseph Mitchell (Author)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Here are my three from the UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XT5S4S
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UV8OKO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0986659304


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged An Old Fashioned Folk Tale.
> 
> I couldn't see any tags, so I copied them from the US Amazon product page.


Thanks! I did that myself as well, but I've heard it can take a while for some tags to show up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

My pleasure.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Valmore Daniels said:


> Thanks! I did that myself as well, but I've heard it can take a while for some tags to show up.


They're showing up now.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged 3 new books by willie meikle


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Okay:

Caught up again and new books added to the list on page 7.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg574932.html#msg574932

If I've missed any books (put up in order people join the thread) please let me know and I'll add your book to the list.

If anyone thinks I should move this list to the end of the thread: let me know. That would mean continually moving it.

I would prefer that Bar Steward (the thread originator) moved it to the original post on page 1--and updated it, but I'm willing to keep updating it for the time being.


----------



## karencantwell

Okay, I'm late to the game on this one, but starting with page one and working myself systematically to the end. Today I did everyone on page 1:
Bar S.
Maria
Willie M
Gertie
Sandra E
foreverjuly
Brookside
Monique

I'll try to do page two a little later today. Here's my UK Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery/dp/B003SE7O40/
Thanks guys!
Karen


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged Valmore D's books.

Karen...can you tell us what tags to add for your book 

thx,
Sandy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I copied and pasted Karen's US tags.

Karen, I recommended your book in one of the discussions. I see your already ranked so you must have made some sales.  Congrats.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged Karen Cantwell's book


----------



## 13500

Okay--all caught up. Sorry for my being late on tagging the last few pages, but I have some sort of crazy virus on my network router and have been down for five days. I'm in Starbucks now tagging away and getting my KB fix.


Karen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Karen's book.


----------



## Monique

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged Karen's book.


Ditto!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cries-in-the-Dark/dp/B003TXS6GA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1282027257&sr=1-1

Above is mu Uk link. I believe I have tagged everyone in this forum. If I have missed you please send me a PM.

I did all of Doug's list the other night and tonight I did:

Sibel Hodge
Karen Kantwell
Jenna Anderson
Deb
Joe Mitchell
TWErwin2
Vyrl
Re Conary
MR Mathias
Ali Cooper
Beth O
Nick Spalding
Maria Schneider
Noah-Mullette-Gillman
Donna

To those who have tagged me I thank you. To those who have not I would be most happy if you would. Thanks.
Ann.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Brendan- I have not done you yet, because there were so many and I have to work tomorrow, but I will in the near future.

Ann


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Hi all, hopefully my tags are visible now on the UK page. Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:
JennaAnderson
Karencantwell

Back caught up!


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Got Karen's book tagged!

My new book Incredible Dreams is finally up at Amazon UK...sooooo, if you all could tag it for me, that'd be great. Not sure my tags are showing yet, but here they are:

romance
time travel
time travel romance
1940s
ghosts
love story
paranormal 
paranormal romance
world war 2
ww2

My UK link is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZSHPBQ

thx,
Sandy


----------



## terrycallister

Hello, I'm new here. What are tags? Sorry if that sounds ignorant. Are they like "thriller, romance, etc etc". I'd appreciate your advice.


----------



## TWErvin2

terrycallister said:


> Hello, I'm new here. What are tags? Sorry if that sounds ignorant. Are they like "thriller, romance, etc etc". I'd appreciate your advice.


It depends on the genre or topic of your novel/book and its contents.

Take a look at tags from novels similar to yours and get an idea. Then create the tags for your work.

I think it takes a while on the UK Kindle site for them to appear.

*As an aside, other tagging members in this thread*: I've tagged well over fifty KB members going back a week, but the highest number of tags any of the areaas my novel has obtained has reached is 7. Is there that big of a delay in them showing up?


----------



## Monique

Just tagged:

The Black God's War: A Novella Introducing a new Epic Fantasy [Kindle Edition] 
Incredible Dreams [Kindle Edition]

TW, I think there is somewhat of a delay. But, I fear some people aren't tagging back too. I've tagged 100 UK books and my best tag has 16.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Sandy.

Valmore, Monique is right. There will always be those who don't tag back. Unfortunately, it's a pretty high percentage. Not only is my highest tag count 16, but it is lower on the other two books.

Don't forget that when you tag an author with multiple books, that author can only give you one tag back which also factors into the equation. Someday you'll be up there with a dozen books to your credit, too.  

I made a promise to tag everyone who asks and I keep it. Others have to look to their own conscience.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged Moses --

I fear Monique and Gertie are right. I know the number of authors I've tagged does not match the number of tags I have. My highest tag on Crazy For You is 16 and Incredible Dreams has just 4. But, like Gertie says...at least I know my conscience is clear ~

Sandy


----------



## D.M. Trink

Okay this round I tagged:

T.W.Erwin
Deb's 
Jamie/James
Cliff

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1282078866&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1282078866&sr=8-5


----------



## JennaAnderson

Sandra Edwards said:


> tagged Moses --
> 
> I fear Monique and Gertie are right. I know the number of authors I've tagged does not match the number of tags I have. My highest tag on Crazy For You is 16 and Incredible Dreams has just 4. But, like Gertie says...at least I know my conscience is clear ~
> 
> Sandy


Another theory - Try as I might I can't get my UK tagging efforts to stick. I tagged a handful of books before finding this thread. They never showed up. I waited days and days - nothing there. I haven't proceeded since then on Amazon.uk. When I have time I've been tagging posters here on the US site.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> Another theory - Try as I might I can't get my UK tagging efforts to stick. I tagged a handful of books before finding this thread. They never showed up. I waited days and days - nothing there. I haven't proceeded since then on Amazon.uk. When I have time I've been tagging posters here on the US site.


Did you purchase something from the UK site? I think you have to do that first. Once you do, you can post as well as tag.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did you purchase something from the UK site? I think you have to do that first. Once you do, you can post as well as tag.


Nope - any suggestions? The ebooks I've looked at state they are available only in UK


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> Nope - any suggestions? The ebooks I've looked at state they are available only in UK


I bought a paperback. With shipping it cost me $20. Somebody else bought tea. Another person bought a book and had it mailed to a fictitious person in a library in the UK to avoid high shipping charges.

They restrict purchase of anything electronic. Can't even buy toys or games.

Once you do that, you can post in the forums and promote your book. And of course, you can add tags to your book and tag others.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Another person bought a book and had it mailed to a fictitious person in a library in the UK to avoid high shipping charges.


That's a fun idea! Ok - I'll check the budget and see what I can do.
Sorry to throw this thread off track.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JennaAnderson said:


> That's a fun idea! Ok - I'll check the budget and see what I can do.
> Sorry to throw this thread off track.


Not off track at all. We're all trying to feel our way around over there. The romance forum doesn't seem to be too active, but you can promote in the Kindle forum and the Fiction forum.


----------



## Guest

I posted here before and only got like three tags.  Ill try again....  the links are the covers in my signature!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

M.R. Mathias said:


> I posted here before and only got like three tags. Ill try again.... the links are the covers in my signature!


M.R. I'm seeing over 40 tags on your first book and 28 on the second.

You need to add some tags to your third book so we can tag it.You can list them here with a comma in between then we can just cut and paste until they start showing up.

ETA: Sorry, I was looking at the links in your siggy which are to the US site. I'll take a look at the UK site.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

M.R. I'm seeing five on your first book and 12 on your second. The third book doesn't show at all. It may not be there yet.


----------



## kyrin

I just finished tagging everyone who posted in this thread.

I feel like I've actually accomplished something and I did it without stealing tag bot.

Feel free to tag my book at http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gift-of-Fury/dp/B002YK44YW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1282072897&sr=8-2

Thanks in advance for any tags, I'll make sure to return the favor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kyrin said:


> I just finished tagging everyone who posted in this thread.
> 
> I feel like I've actually accomplished something and I did it without stealing tag bot.
> 
> Feel free to tag my book at http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gift-of-Fury/dp/B002YK44YW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1282072897&sr=8-2
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tags, I'll make sure to return the favor.


I copied over your US tags.


----------



## Monique

Welcome to the thread, Richard. Tagged you book.

Happy writing!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cries-in-the-Dark/dp/B003TXS6GA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1282103857&sr=1-1

Today I tagged Richard Jackson, M R Mathias, Delyse-Rodrigues Trink.

A lot of you are not linking to the UK but to the US. I only got one tag today, thank you. Brendan I have not forgotten you will get to you soon, Ann.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Richard's book.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Another big tagging session -
Lafittewriter x all versions
Joe
Willie's new three
Karen's
Moses
and Kyrin

Should be caught up for now,
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## William Meikle

I'm all caught up too


----------



## 16205

Tagged about 7 pages worth. Will be back later or in the morning to do more. 

Thanks to everyone who has tagged Dréoteth!

Danielle


----------



## Sandra Edwards

I tagged Richard's book 

Sandy


----------



## kyrin

In my tagging frenzy, I missed a few people. I'm now caught up again.

Thanks for tagging my book.


----------



## TWErvin2

Tagged:
Kyrin
Danielle Bourdon, need a UK Amazon link.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you Terry.


----------



## swcleveland

All caught up with everyone new since my last post!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1282182318&sr=1-1

And if you wouldn't mind doing the same for the print edition:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1282182407&sr=1-2

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your paper book, Scott.


----------



## Monique

Strange question: Does anyone here have more than 16 tags on any keyword?


----------



## kyrin

I'm at ten then again, I only started tagging last night. I'm sure someone has more than 16.


----------



## 13500

All caught up. 

Karen
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Whisper-to-a-Scream/dp/B003DQPKSK


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Monique said:


> Strange question: Does anyone here have more than 16 tags on any keyword?


16 is my top number and that's on the short story. The second book on my list has less than that and the third book has even less.

For those of you who missed the second and/or third books, here are the links.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arianas-Pride/dp/B0028K3CAA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1282226648&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catherine-and-the-Captain/dp/B003HC8O1U/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_3

Thanks, Gertie


----------



## Sandra Edwards

sibelhodge said:


> Fourteen Days Later is on 16 tops and The Fashion Police is on 18 tops. What is happening? Are the tags not showing up?


16 is my top number for Crazy For You (and it's been that way since shortly after we started this thread. I have a whopping 6 tags on Incredible Dreams...even though way more people are saying they're tagging both my books...really, are the tags not showing up? I wonder.

Sandy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Considering the problem we're having, I went into my UK profile to make sure that the books I'm tagging are showing there. I've tagged 157 products. That includes authors with multiple book and multiple versions of each book. I made a list of the author's names, sorted by first name. If your name isn't on this list, please let me know so I can add the tags. I just want to make sure I haven't missed anyone. Actually, it's not a bad percentage of returned tags.

Ali Cooper
Brendan Carroll
Claire Farrell
Cliff Ball
D.A. Boulter
Daniel Aronson
Danielle Bourdon
David Derrico
David McAfee
Deb Martin
Delyse Trink
Donna Callea
Donna Fasano
Frank Zubek
Gregory Bresinger
Jake Webber
James Stanson, Jamie Hershing
Jason Chan
Jason Letts
Jenna Anderson
John Fitch
John Pearson
Joseph Mitchell
Karen Cantwell
Karen Werner
M.R. Mathias
Maria Schneider
Mary McDonald
Monique Martin
Nell Gavin
Nick Spalding
P.A. Woodburn
Phillip Van Wulven
R.E. Conary
Richard Jackson
Ricky Sides
Robert Fanney
Rosanne Lortz
Sandra Edwards
Scott Cleveland
Scott Collins
Scott Evans
Sibel Hodge
Stacey Benefiel
Suzy Witten
T.S. O'Rourke
Terry Ervin
Thomas Brookside
Tonya Plank
Tracey Alley
Valmore Daniels
Victoria Lane
Victorine Lieske
Willie Meikle


----------



## William Meikle

Sandra Edwards said:


> 16 is my top number for Crazy For You (and it's been that way since shortly after we started this thread. I have a whopping 6 tags on Incredible Dreams...even though way more people are saying they're tagging both my books...really, are the tags not showing up? I wonder.
> 
> Sandy


I have 18 for The Invasion so 16 is definitely not the limit...


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Sixteen is my maximum.  

I looked up my profile and 'Incredible Dreams' is listed.  

I don't really know the ins and outs of it but, if someone is tagging, will their tags show up if they haven't bought something from Amazon UK?  Are there only about 18 of us who have, and the others are tagging, as they say they are, but their tags aren't getting counted because they haven't bought?

On my Amazon.com profile, I've tagged 774 products; on my Amazon.co.uk profile, I've tagged 164.  So, the profile is unique to either Amazon UK or Amazon.com.  To help us get to the bottom of this, perhaps someone who hasn't purchased something from Amazon UK would check their profile--if it doesn't exist on amazon.co.uk, we'll know.  If it does . . . well, we're no farther ahead.  I know I couldn't place my own tags until I'd purchased something.  Someone else did it for me.  Sibel, I think.


----------



## Monique

Checking our UK profiles is a great idea, DA. I think that will shed some light on the mystery of the missing tags. I suspect the lack of a UK purchase is the culprit.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Good idea D.A. I checked my profile and I have 155 products tagged.

I hadn't purchased anything from Amazon UK until I'd progressed many pages into this thread. I'll go back to the beginning of the thread and check to see if the tags remained.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

This is what I learned by going back and checking the tags I'd made prior to purchasing from Amazon UK. They are still there and they were counted. I unchecked one tag to see if the count changed, and it did. Of course, I checked the tag again. 

I was also able to post reviews of books prior to the purchase I made. The only thing I've tried to do that prompted a response stating that I must first make a purchase was posting in a discussion group, which is the reason I purchased a book from Amazon UK.

Incidentally, I made another discovery. During the first few days of the tagging activity, the authors tags weren't showing, so many of the books have low counts on several tags compared to the first few.

Hope this information helps.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## kcmay

Finally got my book on the UK store. It's letting me tag other books without having purchased anything... ? Will they stick?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Kinshield-Legacy/dp/B003XT5IYI/


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged your book.

Try going back and looking at a book you've already tagged. See if you can still see the check marks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged KC. 

Let us know if the tags Ricky and I did show up in your count.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Scott's paperback and K.C's today - caught up for now


----------



## kcmay

Thanks! I'm up to 5 taggers now 

I've done about 3/4 of you so far, and when I go back to those books, my check marks are still there, so it looks like they all took.

Edit: I've tagged everyone who's listed in that LONG list on page 7.


----------



## kyrin

kcmay said:


> Finally got my book on the UK store. It's letting me tag other books without having purchased anything... ? Will they stick?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Kinshield-Legacy/dp/B003XT5IYI/


You've been tagged


----------



## 13500

Gotcha, KC.

Karen


----------



## Monique

sibelhodge said:


> KC - Have done you as well!


Ditto!


----------



## OliviaD

Got some more of the list done. Would anyone be kind enough to tag my book in the UK store? The first tags are up so far.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00318D5VE


----------



## Monique

OliviaD said:


> Got some more of the list done. Would anyone be kind enough to tag my book in the UK store? The first tags are up so far.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00318D5VE


Done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you Olivia


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got it tagged Olivia.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Edited to add: As many taggers have left this thread, we now suggest that you just go back a few pages from where you enter the thread and start from there. (D.A. Boulter, Apr 2012.)

Updated list now on page 30


I'm moving the list up from page 7 in honour of our approaching page 20. I'f I've missed anyone, please let me know.

In order of posting, here are the books up for tagging thus far:

Bar Steward
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memoirs-bar-steward-14th-25th-August/dp/B003X9571W
Maria E Schneider
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Executive-Lunch-Sedona-OHala-Mystery/dp/B002WC99NI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catch-Honest-Thief-Haven-Mystery/dp/B002KW448U
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sage-Tales-Magical-Kingdom/dp/B002HWSQTQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Executive-Retention-Sedona-OHala-Mystery/dp/B003RWSE92
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tracking-Magic-Max-Killian-Investigations/dp/B003H4QZAU
williemeikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Watchers-Omnibus-William-Meikle/dp/0979988160
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Invasion/dp/B003HS4V8O
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Sirens/dp/0979988128
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Island-Life-William-Meikle/dp/1907190015
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Valley/dp/B003HS4UHQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eldren-Book-Dark-William-Meikle/dp/0976791455
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Generations-William-Meikle/dp/1905988230
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crustaceans/dp/B003LBSJGM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Amulet/dp/0976791463
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Island-Life/dp/B003CYKQY6
Gertie (Margaret Lake)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Of-Love-and-War/dp/B003U8ADZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arianas-Pride/dp/B0028K3CAA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catherine-and-the-Captain/dp/B003HC8O1U
Sandra Edwards
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crazy-For-You/dp/B003WJRJ4Q
Foreverjuly
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powerless-The-Synthesis/dp/B003OQUOFI
tbrookside
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Last-Days-of-Jericho/dp/B003TZLVOC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bello-Lemures-Against-Zombies-Armorica/dp/B002U829N6
Monique Martin
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-Time-Paranormal-Romance/dp/B0036Z9W00
Valmore Daniels
http://www.amazon.co.uk/An-Old-Fashioned-Folk-Tale/dp/B003UV8OKO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forbidden-The-Stars/dp/B003XT5S4S
Jason W. Chan
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Above-the-Clouds/dp/B003H4QWIK 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bliss-and-Grief/dp/B003RWS7SU 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Phantom-Love-Story/dp/B003V4B3WG 
Frank Zubek
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Background-Short-Story-Collection-ebook/dp/B003L77PUW
Nell Gavin
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Reincarnation-Anne-Boleyn/dp/B0011DDQRE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Reincarnation-Boleyn-Nell-Gavin/dp/074140916X Paperback
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Nell-Gavin/dp/0738867861 Hard cover
Sibel Hodge
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fashion-Police-Comedy-Mystery/dp/B003B3NYS8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fourteen-Days-Later-Romantic-Comedy/dp/B003B3UE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fourteen-Days-Later-Sibel-Hodge/dp/1451531346 Paperback
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fashion-Police-Sibel-Hodge/dp/1451555652 Paperback
Donna Fasano
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Merry-Go-Round/dp/B002ZNJL78
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013 Paperback
TS O'Rourke
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-Call-Carroll-Grant-Mysteries/dp/B003X978GO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ganglands/dp/B003XYEBWI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mirror/dp/B003XVYJ5K
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Damned-Nation-Carroll-Grant-Mysteries/dp/B003XYEBNW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Republican-Irish-Civil-War-Story/dp/B003XT5J7E
badtrink (Deylse)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow/dp/B00313Q1JW
Mary McDonald
http://www.amazon.co.uk/NO-GOOD-DEED/dp/B003PPDB8K
philvan (Philip van Wulven)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/In-the-Valley-stories/dp/B003ODIB4M
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Addendum-Affair-that-Bark-Shortreads/dp/B003XRE52Q 
dreamwand
http://www.amazon.co.uk/THE-AFFLICTED-GIRLS/dp/B0036ZAOCK
John Fitch V
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Quest-Chalice-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMO2 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Hero-A-Savior/dp/B002LE70YM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Obloeron-Trilogy/dp/B002LE6YOO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Galaxy-At-War/dp/B003B66AQI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Return-Labergator-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMR4 no tags yet
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Turning-Back-The-Clock/dp/B002UUT3VK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Fall-Myrindar-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMVA no tags yet
Vyrl (Robert)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/B002E19K9A
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-War-Mists/dp/B002IKKXMK 
David McAfee
http://www.amazon.co.uk/33-A-D/dp/B003BIGNRW 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lake-17-Other-Stories/dp/B003PPDGQ2 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Saying-Goodbye-to-the-Sun/dp/B003P2VFIG 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GRUBS/dp/B003VRZJDW 
Victoria Lane
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shattered-Images/dp/B002T45VD6 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Somwomana/dp/B003EIIWF0
Darenson (Daniel Arenson)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Firefly-Island/dp/B003FGXLHU
David Derrico
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Right-Ascension/dp/B001V9K6ZS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Twiller/dp/B003SE7LPW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Declination-Right-Ascension/dp/B001V9K7WU
Victorine
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-What-She-Seems/dp/B003HS5LRO
Staceywb
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Glimpse-Zellie-Wells-Book-1/dp/B003IKMOTE 
Danielle Bourdon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003PPDHWA no tags yet
Scott L Collins
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Days-End/dp/B002MKND3W no tags yet
Ricky Sides
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Ultimate-in-Womens-Self-Defense/dp/B0035ROVEG 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Descent-Madness-Birth-Peacekeepers/dp/B002JM1DGM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Citadel-Book-6/dp/B003D7KBZ6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adventures-In-Reading/dp/B002ZCY9KI 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Birth-of-the-Peacekeepers/dp/B002JCSFSQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Eternal-Vigilance-Book-4/dp/B002JM0ICW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Liberty-Death-Book-3/dp/B002JM0ED0
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Some-Gave-Birth-Peacekeepers/dp/B002JINV0M
Cliff Ball
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Usurper-Cliff-Ball/dp/1453702725 Paperback
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Usurper/dp/B003VP9VVK 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Mess-Earth-Cliff-Ball/dp/1602643415 Paperback 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Mess-With-Earth/dp/B001W6Q8BG 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-Time-Cliff-Ball/dp/0595487483 paperback
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-of-Time/dp/B0014FX2FA
swcleveland
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6
farrellclaire
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Little-Girl-Room-Other-Stories/dp/B003B3O310
http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Night-With-The-Fae/dp/B003D7LUVA
D.A. Boulter
http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-Vengeance-Is-Mine/dp/B003TXS5A2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
James Stanson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Minifiction-Volume-One-Marouflage/dp/B003UYUY5O 
to date 6:22am pst Aug 7th Page 6

Donna Callea
http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Coastal-Times/dp/B003AOA86E
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haircut-New-Years-Tale/dp/B0031MA3H4
liam.judge (Gregory Bresiger)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003R7LAI4
Noah K. Mullette-Gillman
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-White-Hairs/dp/B003WJRHXY
Gertie (Margaret Lake)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arianas-Pride-Margaret-Lake/dp/1442184450 (paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catherine-Captain-Margaret-Lake/dp/145287834X Paperback
P.A. Woodburn
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cries-in-the-Dark/dp/B003TXS6GA
R.E. Conary
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lifes-Bitch-Rachel-Cord-P-I/dp/1432731432
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lifes-Bitch-Rachel-Cord-P-I/dp/B002VPELCU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rachel-Cord-Still-Bitch-Investigations/dp/1432758799
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rachel-Cord-Still-Bitch-Investigations/dp/B003TXSX72
Tracey Alley
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Very-Hairy-Adventure-Kaynos-History/dp/B003LSSOYC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ursulas-Quest-Book-Witchcraft-Wars/dp/B003YJEKUK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unholy-Encounter-History-Tales-Kaynos/dp/B003OIBNAG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Erichs-Plea-The-Witchcraft-Wars/dp/B003HS4V4S
learnmegood (John Pearson)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Learn-Me-Good/dp/B002C75GXK
SpearsII
http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Serve-Novel-Black-Prince/dp/B00332EWC4
Tonya Plank
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Swallow/dp/B0032FNZZC
Nick Spalding
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-With-No-Breaks-Second-Edition/dp/B003ICWJ4C
Brendan Carroll
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002MPPOZW Tempo Rubato
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6ORUI I: The Knight of Death
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6ORUS II: The King of Terrors
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6OSD4 III: The Head of the Crow
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6OT9C IV: The Hesperian Dragon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001P5HBTM V: The Quinta Essentia
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001QFYHTS VI: The Dragonslayer
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001VNCKAS VII: The Wisdom of Solomon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002AQSPCM VIII: The Silver Caduceus
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002AVVDQM IX: The Queen of the Abyss
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002DYJXN6 X: Genesis 6:5
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002GYX3T8 XI: Ars Arabia
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002J9G5IG XII: The Son of the Moon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002LLNV16 XIII: The Children of the Temple
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002SN9GM0 XIV: The Skull of Sidon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002XIU3I6 XV: My Hope is in God
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0037KMFH6 XVI: Omar, the Prophet
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003PPCT6U XVII: Full Circle
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XIJ5NE XVIII: The Company of Women
Beth O
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeymoon-For-One/dp/B003VYBEOS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Romantically-Challenged/dp/B003STE6U0
Ali Cooper
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Girl-on-the-Swing/dp/B003IX0HBS
M.R. Mathias
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-Book/dp/B003X9775Q
Karen W.B.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Whisper-to-a-Scream/dp/B003DQPKSK
Terry W. ErvinII
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flank-Hawk-First-Civilizations-Legacy/dp/B002UD5PXM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flank-Hawk-Terry-W-Ervin/dp/0982508700
Deb Martin
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crystal-Facade-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KK2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Right-Path-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUWC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quest-Nobility-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KI4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Path-War-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUG8

Updated to Page 13 / end of August 10th

Vyrl (robert)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/0976422603
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Robert-Marston-Fanney/dp/0976422611
Jenna Anderson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Healing-Touch/dp/B0030ZRN5M
Lafittewriter
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/B003TLMXTI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/1605943606
Joe Mitchel
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003P9X8Z2
William Meikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brotherhood-of-the-Thorns/dp/B003ZHVE1E
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haunting-Esther-Cox-ebook/dp/B003ZHVE7S
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Writer-ebook/dp/B003ZHVE5A

Updated to page 16 / Aug 14th midnight.

Karen Cantwell
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery/dp/B003SE7O40
Sandra Edwards
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Incredible-Dreams/dp/B003ZSHPBQ
kyrin (Richard Jackson)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gift-of-Fury/dp/B002YK44YW
K.C. May
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Kinshield-Legacy/dp/B003XT5IYI
Olivia Darnell
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Misguided-Souls-Magnolia-Springs/dp/B00318D5VE
Updated to page 19 / Aug 21th

Kyle Healey
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Link-Building-Internet-Marketing/dp/B003WJRNJC
Daniel Arneson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flaming-Dove/dp/B004089EPA
Ricky Sides
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Say-Can-You-Book/dp/B0041844IG
Scott Cleveland
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954 (paperback)
Updated to p 23. August 31 (11:11 p.m. PDT)

Rudolf Kerkhoven 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adventures-Whatley-Tupper-Choose-Own/dp/B00408ASO6

Gertie (Margaret Lake)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Only-In-My-Dreams/dp/B004183LLC
Carlos Caggiani 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tracks-and-Horizons/dp/B0041T4HC8
M.R. Mathias
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Oathbreaker-faery-tale-Novelette-ebook/dp/B0042RUNJ0

Updated to 20 Sept 2010

William Meikle 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Amulet-ebook/dp/B0044KMNYI

Updated to 27 Sept 2010

William Meikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carnacki-Heaven-and-Hell/dp/B0045UA7E0

Jan Hurst-Nicholson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14

Lauren Burd
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Immortal/dp/B00427YQEI

Thea Atkinson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Insular-Tahiti/dp/B0042RUKSE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Secret-Language-of-Crows/dp/B00452V8EQ

Updated to Oct 7th 2010
William Meikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Darkness-Follows/dp/B0046ZRKP8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Sirens-ebook/dp/B00472O6PW

Daphne Colerigde
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Purple-Lake/dp/B0043EWZR0

Scififan
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Voice/dp/B001ROAHYW

Updated to 15 Oct 2010
{If I've missed anyone, please let me know and I'll add your book to the list.}


----------



## Vyrl

Got KC and Oliva tagged. Should catch me up for now


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks. DA.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks D. A. 

That was a lot of work for you, but the list sure is convenient.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

tagged everybody on this thread ~

My highest tag is still sitting at 16 on Crazy For You and 6 on Incredible Dreams *sigh*

Sandy


----------



## Debra L Martin

Hi All,

Today I tagged:
Willie - 2 Aug. releases
Valmore - paperback
DA - Pelegraff
Karen
Moses
Richard
KC May
Scott - paperback

Gertie - you're so right about everyone tagging back - I checked my tags in my profile and I've tagged 92 books and most of my tags are at 12. Oh well...I'm caught up again.

Here's my UK links again. Would appreciate a tag back.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crystal-Facade-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KK2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Right-Path-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUWC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quest-Nobility-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KI4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Path-War-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUG8


----------



## HelenSmith

I live in the UK and I have an account at both Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk. I have tagged 857 books on Amazon.com (including the ones in the thread here at Kindle Boards) and now I'm going to go through the list and tag the books on this thread.

I'd be greatful to have my books tagged if you have a UK account:

Alison Wonderland UK paperback
Being Light UK paperback

Alison Wonderland UK Kindle Store
Being Light UK Kindle Store 
The Miracle Inspector UK Kindle Store

Thanks
Helen

Edit: I have tagged all the books on the list. Good luck to everyone. I hope you sell lots of books through the UK store.


----------



## Monique

Wow, DA! Thank you for all that work. Awesome.

Helen, I just tagged all of your UK books. They look like a lot of fun. I'm going to sample The Miracle Inspector. Great work and welcome to the thread.


----------



## William Meikle

HelenSmith said:


> I live in the UK and I have an account at both Amazon.com and Amazon.co.uk. I have tagged 857 books on Amazon.com (including the ones in the thread here at Kindle Boards) and now I'm going to go through the list and tag the books on this thread.
> 
> I'd be greatful to have my books tagged if you have a UK account:
> 
> Alison Wonderland UK paperback
> Being Light UK paperback
> 
> Alison Wonderland UK Kindle Store
> Being Light UK Kindle Store
> The Miracle Inspector UK Kindle Store
> 
> Thanks
> Helen


All done Helen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your book Helen.

Sandra,

At least you can get to 16. Mine seem frozen well below that threshold, and most of my books have only a couple of tags on some of their tags.


Ricky


----------



## HelenSmith

Thanks, Ricky, Monique, Sandra (and everyone else when you get to mine - you don't need to let me know, though, I'll just assumed you'll tag if you see this post and you have a UK account). 

I'll check back periodically and tag any books added to this thread, though I won't reply every time I tag a book. (If you don't see your tag numbers moving up today, I'm afraid it's because I had already tagged some books on the list - about a dozen of them, I think). According to my profile, I have tagged 195 books in the UK store, though that includes some not on this list.

Thanks for sampling The Miracle Inspector, Monique.


----------



## D.M. Trink

This time I got: (Thanks for the list D.A!)

Nell's
Philip's
Dreamwand

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
Delyse
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow/dp/B00313Q1JW


----------



## Vyrl

Small favor to ask...

Would you please de-tag 'boring,' 'awful,' and 'cure for insomnia' from my UK hard copy for 'The War of Mists' (a fellow author hit me with that, sorry to say).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Robert-Marston-Fanney/dp/0976422611/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1282512542&sr=8-3

Also, would you please tag the book with 'adventure' and 'fae?'

Much thanks to you all!

--Rob


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Vyrl.


----------



## Vyrl

Ricky Sides said:


> Done Vyrl.


Many thanks, Ricky . I owe you one.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Vyrl said:


> Also, would you please tag the book with 'adventure' and 'fae?'
> 
> Much thanks to you all!
> 
> --Rob


Done, Rob!

Ricky...I rechecked my tags for you...mine are all there. I just don't get what's going on with this tagging. What...? Are our tags swimming across the Atlantic? *snort*

Helen...I tagged all your books 

Much obliged to all who are tagging me!

Sandy


----------



## Vyrl

Sandra Edwards said:


> Done, Rob!


Thank you, Sandy. Much love.


----------



## KyleHealey

Going to get started now. Here is my specific .co.uk link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Link-Building-Internet-Marketing/dp/B003WJRNJC/ref=sr_1_1/279-3241017-0771051?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1282516561&sr=1-1


----------



## KyleHealey

Gertie - of love and war
KCmay - kinshield legacy
Monique - Out of time
Olivia D
Bar Steward - Memoirs
Maria Schneider - Executive LUnch
WilleMeikle - The Wathcers
Sandra Edwards - Crazy For You
Forever July - Powerless
Tbrookside - The Last Days
Valmore Daniels - An Old Fashioned Folk Tale


----------



## swcleveland

Got you, Kyle.  (Voted down the trollistic tags for Vyrl, too. )

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0036FU0U6/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=08RNYTT18E9GZWT3WCRF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1282532173&sr=1-2

PS: I sold my very first UK Kindle copy today--YEEHAA!


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
Got Olivia
All of Helen's
Kyle - although there were only three tags  

Voted down the mal-tags for Rob

Caught up again
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Guest

Two of my titles have been well tagged by you guys.  Thanks!    "The Adventurion" need some love now!  Do it for the Kids!  lol    Thanks M.R. Mathias


----------



## Monique

Got you tagged, Kyle.

Rob, I tagged adventure and fae and voted down the maltags.


----------



## kcmay

Sandra Edwards said:


> My highest tag is still sitting at 16 on Crazy For You and 6 on Incredible Dreams *sigh*


Just double-checked that I had tagged both and found I'd only tagged Crazy, so I remedied that. Sorry!


----------



## Ricky Sides

swcleveland said:


> PS: I sold my very first UK Kindle copy today--YEEHAA!


Congratulations! 

Caught up with the tags to this point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Helen, Rob and Kyle

Kyle, you missed two of my books. I'd appreciate it if you would go back and tag them.

Scott - YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!

Sandra, you're probably right. The tags are swimming across the Atlantic with the 527 naked men.

M.R. Mathias, I see you have 50 tags. What is your secret?

I just tagged a random book by my favorite author, Susan Howatch. The numbers went up. Please check to see if the first four tag totals are 6, 6, 4, 4. That's what I'm seeing. Just an experiment.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Glittering-Images-Susan-Howatch/dp/000649689X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1282574172&sr=8-1-catcorr


----------



## Debra L Martin

Tagged Helen, Rob and Kyle today.


----------



## Zack Hamric

KyleHealey said:


> Gertie - of love and war
> KCmay - kinshield legacy
> Monique - Out of time
> Olivia D
> Bar Steward - Memoirs
> Maria Schneider - Executive LUnch
> WilleMeikle - The Wathcers
> Sandra Edwards - Crazy For You
> Forever July - Powerless
> Tbrookside - The Last Days
> Valmore Daniels - An Old Fashioned Folk Tale


Kyle- tagged ya! Zack


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged Helen, Rob and Kyle
> 
> Kyle, you missed two of my books. I'd appreciate it if you would go back and tag them.
> 
> Scott - YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!
> 
> Sandra, you're probably right. The tags are swimming across the Atlantic with the 527 naked men.
> 
> M.R. Mathias, I see you have 50 tags. What is your secret?
> 
> I just tagged a random book by my favorite author, Susan Howatch. The numbers went up. Please check to see if the first four tag totals are 6, 6, 4, 4. That's what I'm seeing. Just an experiment.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Glittering-Images-Susan-Howatch/dp/000649689X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1282574172&sr=8-1-catcorr


Now that is strange. They all say "1" for me.


----------



## Staceywb

All caught up with my tagging and voting down and what not.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Not for me either Gertie. I saw 2s.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, if we are all seeing different numbers, then the problem is the program not updating properly. Would anyone object if I contacted [email protected]?

M.R. is the only one whose #'s seem to be correct based on my count of tagging about 50 authors.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, if we are all seeing different numbers, then the problem is the program not updating properly. Would anyone object if I contacted [email protected]?
> 
> M.R. is the only one whose #'s seem to be correct based on my count of tagging about 50 authors.


That would be great. I only have 14 tags and I know many more people here have said they've tagged me.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ricky Sides said:


> Not for me either Gertie. I saw 2s.


I think she gave the wrong link. The hardcover is showing 5 5 3 3 at the moment, the paperback 2 2 2 2.


----------



## William Meikle

D.A. Boulter said:


> I think she gave the wrong link. The hardcover is showing 5 5 3 3 at the moment, the paperback 2 2 2 2.


You're right. I had looked at the paperback.

I've just tagged the hardback as well to take it up to 6 6 4 4 from my view


----------



## swcleveland

Got yours, M.R.

Gertie: The paperback shows 4,4,3,3,3,3,3,3; the hardcover all 2's (both these counts are _after_ I added tags)


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Deb Martin said:


> That would be great. I only have 14 tags and I know many more people here have said they've tagged me.


I was just going to mention this. I don't think everyone's tags are sticking. I'm stuck at about 15 tags myself .... perhaps the tags only work if you have a UK account?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Valmore Daniels said:


> I was just going to mention this. I don't think everyone's tags are sticking. I'm stuck at about 15 tags myself .... perhaps the tags only work if you have a UK account?


I did purchase a book from the UK store and I'm able to post. I think that qualifies me as having an account.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I did purchase a book from the UK store and I'm able to post. I think that qualifies me as having an account.


Ditto, Gertie! I've purchased from the UK before (had to give up my firstborn for shipping. lol).

I've tagged everyone!

Sandy


----------



## Monique

swcleveland said:


> Got yours, M.R.
> 
> Gertie: The paperback shows 4,4,3,3,3,3,3,3; the hardcover all 2's (both these counts are _after_ I added tags)
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I saw all 2s for the hardcover. I tagged it and it showed 3s. What does it show to y'all?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

D.A. Boulter said:


> I think she gave the wrong link. The hardcover is showing 5 5 3 3 at the moment, the paperback 2 2 2 2.


That's what I saw yesterday. Now I see:

4 4 3 3 for the paperback and 3 3 3 3 for the hardcover

Strange. And no one has voted down anything. And 16 is my highest tag. I think there are problems with the UK system.


----------



## HelenSmith

You can only tag if you've got a UK account (i.e. if you have bought something from Amazon.co.uk, not just signed up for an account with an email).

You can tick the boxes till the cows come home (as we say in the UK) but the tags won't stick. It's the same in the US - you have to be a customer with Amazon.com if you want to tag a book. 

I know that many of you who have listed your books on here asking for tags will not be able to reciprocate. Don't worry about it. Save your elbows. I don't mind tagging you - I have a UK account. Welcome to England


----------



## William Meikle

HelenSmith said:


> You can only tag if you've got a UK account (i.e. if you have bought something from Amazon.co.uk, not just signed up for an account with an email).
> 
> You can tick the boxes till the cows come home (as we say in the UK) but the tags won't stick. It's the same in the US - you have to be a customer with Amazon.com if you want to tag a book.
> 
> I know that many of you who have listed your books on here asking for tags will not be able to reciprocate. Don't worry about it. Save your elbows. I don't mind tagging you - I have a UK account. Welcome to England


I too have accounts with both. I would say welcome to Scotland... but I've moved. Welcome to Canada, where no doubt we'll also be tagging Amazon.ca at some point soon


----------



## William Meikle

2 sales of The Invasion in the UK today... and I'm #5 in the UK Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror


----------



## liam.judge

I haven't been on here in a while, my tag count has been stuck at 4 tags. But i'll tag everyone i missed later.


----------



## liam.judge

Kyrin: tagged
Danielle Bourdon: the link goes to the u.s. amazon page (tagged)
sw cleveland: tagged print version (already tagged kindle edition)
kcmay: tagged
Olivia D: tagged
Helen Smith: i tagged all the books you put links up to
Kyle Healey: tagged
terry callister: no tags are showing up for your book
M.R. Mathias: the links you put up are for the u.s. amazon 'site


----------



## William Meikle

williemeikle said:


> 2 sales of The Invasion in the UK today... and I'm #5 in the UK Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror


Looks like the UK store is starting to pick up... I've made quite a few sales today over there.


----------



## liam.judge

Congrats Willie. I've made some sales on the U.S. Amazon 'site but none on the U.K. 'site yet


----------



## Sandra Edwards

kcmay said:


> Just double-checked that I had tagged both and found I'd only tagged Crazy, so I remedied that. Sorry!


That's where the new tag came from! Thanks 

Sandy


----------



## 13500

Tagged Olivia, Kyle, and Sandra's second, as well as a few I had missed earlier for reasons unknown.

Thanks for the tags,
Karen
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Whisper-to-a-Scream/dp/B003DQPKSK


----------



## TSOROZ

Sorry... been back at work (sucks!) so no time to tag... I'll try to make up for it this weekend!
Thanks for all the support here so far!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=T.S.%20O%27Rourke

T.S.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone up to page 20.  My "t" button is starting to wear out !

I appreciate everyone's efforts to tag over there.  I'm sure as soon as the kindles ship, we'll see a flurry of activity as our UK cousins try to fill up their kindles with our wonderful books


----------



## liam.judge

I'm ranked at number 1 on Amazon.com but on Amazon.co.uk i'm at number 28 in the Personal Finance section.
The first 25 spots are occupied by the "...For Dummies" book series. I beat them on Amazon U.S. but i need the help of my fellow authors to teach them another lesson on Amazon U.K.


----------



## Sandra Edwards

TSOROZ said:


> Sorry... been back at work (sucks!) so no time to tag... I'll try to make up for it this weekend!
> Thanks for all the support here so far!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=T.S.%20O%27Rourke
> 
> T.S.


T.S.
There doesn't appear to be any tags on Groucho Riley and Why I Kill. If you'll tell me which ones you want on there...I'll add them 

Sandy


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks U Guys!
I've moved up from number 28 to number 15 in the Personal Finance section


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I'm not sure what is going on.
I tagged these people tonight : Danielle Bourdon
                                          Sandra Edwards
                                          Scott Cleveland
                                          Helen Smith

                                          Debra L Martin
                                          Brendan Carroll I was only able to tag a couple of yours. The rest it would not let me tag.
I have only 13 tags, but I know I've tagged lots more than that. I saw a couple of people with over 100 tags.
Brendan is not the only person I was not able to tag.
I have gone through most of the list, but may have missed a few due to not being able to tag them.
Does anyone know what is going on?

Ann


----------



## traceya

I double checked and from what I can see my tags are legit... My UK account seems viable so I hope I'm still caught up  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## 13500

Tagged Valmore. I guess the tags did not show up before. Hope they do now.

Have a lovely weekend,
Karen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I'm not sure what is going on.
> I tagged these people tonight : Danielle Bourdon
> Sandra Edwards
> Scott Cleveland
> Helen Smith
> 
> Debra L Martin
> Brendan Carroll I was only able to tag a couple of yours. The rest it would not let me tag.
> I have only 13 tags, but I know I've tagged lots more than that. I saw a couple of people with over 100 tags.
> Brendan is not the only person I was not able to tag.
> I have gone through most of the list, but may have missed a few due to not being able to tag them.
> Does anyone know what is going on?
> 
> Ann


Are they not "saving" properly? That happens once in a while on the US site, too. Just wait a little while and try again.


----------



## J.R. Chase

I've been tagging people on this page and they seem to stick...no UK account though...hmm

Anyway, if you can tag me, here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003ZK5GG0/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text%23tags


----------



## Sandra Edwards

J.R. Chase said:


> I've been tagging people on this page and they seem to stick...no UK account though...hmm
> 
> Anyway, if you can tag me, here is the UK link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003ZK5GG0/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text%23tags


J.R., I don't see any tags for your book. If you tell me what tags you want, I'll add them from my end.

Sandy


----------



## Ricky Sides

There weren't any tags showing for your book, so I transfered the Amazon US tags to the UK page for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, JR.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Tagged Jr and I'm still at 13.

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I haven't moved up any either. I really think that if you haven't bought something, your tags don't show.


----------



## kcmay

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Tagged Jr and I'm still at 13.


I see 15 on yours. I'm confused about the not-having-bought thing. My tags "stick" -- when I return to a book I've tagged, the tags I clicked are still there. When I remove a tag, its number changes. I don't remember ever having bought anything from Amazon UK, but I guess it's possible that I did years ago. ??


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

J.R. Chase


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Maybe the tags will just catch up to us some day.

We've started some tagging on the UK fiction forum in the Mostly Harmless thread. Feel free to join us.

In the meantime, my new novelette is available there. Not here, though, which I can't understand.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Only-In-My-Dreams/dp/B004183LLC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1283105104&sr=1-2

If the tags aren't showing, copy and paste from here.

99 cents, beach read, comtemporary romance, contemporary, contemporary fiction, indie author, kindle, kindle book, kindleboards author, novelette, romance, short story, sweet romance, womens fiction

Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I forgot to put "beach read" on _Of Love and War_. Could everyone please add it?

Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Gertie.   But shouldn't that price tag have been in pence instead of cents?


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

"Only In My Dreams" By Gertie
(I've already tagged "In Love And War")


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Done Gertie.  But shouldn't that price tag have been in pence instead of cents?


Didn't I tag it at 74 pence? Gack. Have to change that.

From the tagging on the UK site, my numbers are going up. That tells me that you have to have bought something in order to have your tags count.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up.

And yesterday was the 1st day that UK sales of The Invasion (20 of them!) were more than the US ones...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats, Willie.


----------



## Kristen Painter

I so need to get on top of this...


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Both books by Kristen Painter


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's what Todd Fonseca has to say about tagging on the UK site on Tag My Book on Amazon

Here it is – the UK site!  In order for the “tags” to be seen publicly, you must have an Amazon UK account and have purchased something from the Amazon UK site.  Otherwise, this works just like the Amazon.com tagging site. Click on the image of the book and enter the requested tags! Here are the books!

So, I'll post over there and hope I get some tags that way.

Thanks to all who have made the effort to tag my books even though they got lost because you don't have a UK account.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just checked out Todd's UK page. Doesn't seem to be very active.


----------



## swcleveland

Got your new one, Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Scott.


----------



## Guest

Can I get some UK tag help? Im topped out at 14 PLEEEEEASE!!!! Thanks guys just on these two (all but the spam tags 

The Sword and the Dragon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-Book/dp/B003X9775Q/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_2

and The First Dragoneer https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003YUCBTG


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

The First Dragoneer by M.R. Mathias (i already had your other books tagged)
Gertie: I re-tagged your books, most of my previous tags stuck though.

If anyone on here hasn't tagged my book yet on the u.k. amazon 'site, please help me out and tag it. I'm at number 6 and i'm not far way from getting to number 1.
The link in my signature just goes to the u.s. amazon 'site. 
Here's the link that goes to the u.k. 'site:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Who-Hate/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1283259123&sr=1-1


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hi everyone,

Please tag my novel Flaming Dove. Here's the UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004089EPA

Thanks!

Daniel


----------



## Gertie Kindle

M.R. Mathias said:


> Can I get some UK tag help? Im topped out at 14 PLEEEEEASE!!!! Thanks guys just on these two (all but the spam tags
> 
> The Sword and the Dragon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-Book/dp/B003X9775Q/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_2
> 
> and The First Dragoneer https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003YUCBTG


I had already done those two for you.



liam.judge said:


> Tagged:
> 
> The First Dragoneer by M.R. Mathias (i already had your other books tagged)
> Gertie: I re-tagged your books, most of my previous tags stuck though.
> 
> If anyone on here hasn't tagged my book yet on the u.k. amazon 'site, please help me out and tag it. I'm at number 6 and i'm not far way from getting to number 1.
> The link in my signature just goes to the u.s. amazon 'site.
> Here's the link that goes to the u.k. 'site:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Who-Hate/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1283259123&sr=1-1


Already got you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DArenson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please tag my novel Flaming Dove. Here's the UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004089EPA
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Daniel


I copied over your tags from the US side.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up here.


----------



## 13500

I am caught up. 

Have a lovely day, everyone.

Karen
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Whisper-to-a-Scream/dp/B003DQPKSK


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Flaming Dove.

My new peacekeeper book. Book 7. Oh Say Can You See... could use some tags please.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Say-Can-You-Book/dp/B0041844IG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1283288768&sr=1-4


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged, Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Gertie.


----------



## 13500

Gotcha, Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Karen.

Gertie,

I saw you speaking about the need to have a purchase from Amazon UK before your tags would count. In the post, you said the box would be checked, and the count would go up on our screens, but they wouldn't count. That raises a question. Since I tagged a large number of books prior to making my purchase, will they retroactively count after my purchase? 

If not, then I see a huge problem. Since they will appear as if they are counting on my screen, I'd have no way to verify that they really were counting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Thank you Karen.
> 
> Gertie,
> 
> I saw you speaking about the need to have a purchase from Amazon UK before your tags would count. In the post, you said the box would be checked, and the count would go up on our screens, but they wouldn't count. That raises a question. Since I tagged a large number of books prior to making my purchase, will they retroactively count after my purchase?
> 
> If not, then I see a huge problem. Since they will appear as if they are counting on my screen, I'd have no way to verify that they really were counting.


I don't really have enough information to answer that question.

We can run a little experiment. Did you tag me before or after you made your purchase? If before, you can untag one category and I'll watch to see if the number goes down. Then you can retag that category and we'll see if the number goes up.

You also might try looking at your UK user profile to see what books you've tagged. That might be an indicator.

I'm going to ask Todd Fonseca if he knows any more than what he posted.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I'll start with the profile. That's a good idea. Thanks Gertie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I sent Todd a message. I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Ok Gertie. I checked the profile page and accessed books I've tagged. There were 168. I cross referenced books I knew I'd tagged prior to the purchase, and they are listed in my tagged books. Therefore, it must be retroactive.
That's good to know. 

Now I've got to go write a review for Ariana's Pride.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Ok Gertie. I checked the profile page and accessed books I've tagged. There were 168. I cross referenced books I knew I'd tagged prior to the purchase, and they are listed in my tagged books. Therefore, it must be retroactive.
> That's good to know.
> 
> Now I've got to go write a review for Ariana's Pride.
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Way to make me nervous, Ricky.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Don't be. There's no need.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Don't be. There's no need.


I get nervous anyway. That's just me.

Thanks so much for the great review. I posted the link in my thread.

I may not sleep tonight unless I can smile and snore at the same time.


----------



## swcleveland

M.R.--I already had yours tagged (even the .com ones)! Sorry I couldn't help more. 

Got Ricky's new one, though. 

And if anyone hasn't tagged me back yet:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0036FU0U6/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=1A2JSRNHK2MKZ0X5PXJT&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128473&pf_rd_i=468294

The paperback could use some luvin', too  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1283305090&sr=1-2

Thanks!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up.

Also, updated lists on pages 7 & 19.  If anyone's book is missing from the list, let me know and I'll add it.  If your book is on the list, then I've tagged it.

A big thank-you to all those who've tagged my books and:

Bring on September!


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome Gertie. Thank you for the great read. It was just what I needed after months of writing and research for my latest baby. But you know how that is.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> You're welcome Gertie. Thank you for the great read. It was just what I needed after months of writing and research for my latest baby. But you know how that is.


Yes, the need for decompression is great. I'm reading Billy Boyle, a freebie I got two days ago. The perfect getaway. I'm finally beginning to relax.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

D Arenson


----------



## rudykerkhoven

OK, just finally able to start getting tags in the UK store...
I'm going to work my way backwards through this thread.

Pale Boundaries
Pale Boundaries [Paperback]
The Peacekeepers. Oh Say Can You See? Book 7. 
A Whisper to a Scream [Kindle Edition]
Flaming Dove 
Chicago Squeeze
Only In My Dreams

Ok, that's it for now...

Please tag my UK version: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00408ASO6


----------



## Gertie Kindle

got it Rudy.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Got my first U.K sale!
Thanks for the taggging!

Okay tagged:
Sibel's
Kristen's

I'd appreciate any tagging of mine!
Thanks!
Delyse
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1283395418&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1283395418&sr=8-2


----------



## Monique

Got ya tagged, rudy.

I think I'm up to date now. Anyone else hate seeing that beige band on the UK sales report. Go 'way beigey!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yay, Trink. WTG.

Yes, Monique. I hate that brown band. If they could at least make it magenta, it might not be so bad.

I've been posting in the UK forums for weeks now and still nothing. <sigh>


----------



## rudykerkhoven

OK, more UK tags...

Of Love and War 
Ariana's Pride 
Crazy For You 
Incredible Dreams 
The Invasion
Island Life
Fourteen Days Later (Romantic Comedy)
The Fashion Police [Paperback]

If you haven't done so yet, please tag my book at the UK store:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00408ASO6


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Rudy's book.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thanks Gertie. It was so exciting to get a sale especially since there was nothing for Sept.1 in U.S sales!

Tagged Ricky's new one! (congrats)


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up... and The Invasion is selling well in the UK this month... pretty dashed happy with that.


----------



## 13500

Tagged Rudy's book.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Badtrink.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

M.R. Mathias said:


> Can I get some UK tag help? Im topped out at 14 PLEEEEEASE!!!! Thanks guys just on these two (all but the spam tags
> 
> The Sword and the Dragon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-Book/dp/B003X9775Q/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_2
> 
> and The First Dragoneer https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003YUCBTG


For some reason, I could tag The First Dragoneer all right, but for The Sword and the Dragon, they only let me tag 4 !?!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Tagged Jr and I'm still at 13.
> 
> Ann


I see you at 18/19 ...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

rudykerkhoven said:


> Please tag my UK version: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00408ASO6


I'm not sure why, but I can't tag you ...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Everyone else up to page 23 is tagged.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Somehow I had missed Fourteen Days Later. I tagged it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just checked and I had already tagged your pb, Sibel.

And YAY I finally broke the UK barrier with a sale ... Of Love and War


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

rudy kerkhoven
Valmore Daniels
sibel hodge: paperback books


----------



## Ricky Sides

Congratulations Gertie.


----------



## swcleveland

Hmm...

Looks like things are slowing down, here. I started up another tag exchange thread on Amazon.co.uk Kindle Book forum (http://www.amazon.co.uk/tag/kindle%20book/forum/ref=cm_cd_glance_emf_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2K6T1Z8BQZ9N0&cdThread=TxFOTE527AVGNO&displayType=tagsDetail so maybe we can get some movement over there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for starting that, Scott. I added myself to the list.


----------



## traceya

Looks like my UK account was not legit for tagging... I'll buy something on payday then get back into the tagging stream... sorry guys


----------



## Gertie Kindle

traceya said:


> Looks like my UK account was not legit for tagging... I'll buy something on payday then get back into the tagging stream... sorry guys


That's okay. We suspected that was happening, but didn't really get confirmation until recently.

Once you buy something, you can post over there. Then you can join the thread Scott started for tagging. We know that people who can post there can tag.


----------



## Ricky Sides

sibelhodge said:


> Thanks for starting the Amazon thread, Ricky. Have added myself to that as well.


Me? I didn't start one, but I did join it. Scott started it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sibel, are you sure you're in the right thread? I didn't see you there.


----------



## liam.judge

Cate: That tag you gave me on the amazon u.k. 'site was counted and i'm now at number 1 in the rankings for personal finance eBooks!
Thank you and everyone else who tagged it.


----------



## liam.judge

Margaret: i left you a message in the thread that sw cleveland recently started in the amazon discussion forum, but i wanna' post it here also, incase you miss it:

Thanks for the tags. I don't have a paperback yet, i would love to have a paperback version of my eBook but i'm not sure how to go about it.
Is there a 'site i can do this and what is the average cost?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

liam.judge said:


> Margaret: i left you a message in the thread that sw cleveland recently started in the amazon discussion forum, but i wanna' post it here also, incase you miss it:
> 
> Thanks for the tags. I don't have a paperback yet, i would love to have a paperback version of my eBook but i'm not sure how to go about it.
> Is there a 'site i can do this and what is the average cost?


I pm'd you with the info.


----------



## swcleveland

liam.judge said:


> i'm now at number 1 in the rankings for personal finance eBooks!
> Thank you and everyone else who tagged it.


Very cool! Congratulations.


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks SW Cleveland and Sibel


----------



## rudykerkhoven

OK, I'm going to do some tagging here...

Fourteen Days Later [Paperback]
Catherine and the Captain [Kindle Edition
The Birth of the Peacekeepers. [Kindle Edition]
The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. (The Birth of the Peacekeepers. Some Gave All.) 
The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3. [Kindle Editio
Forbidden The Stars [Kindle Edition]
An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale [Kindle Edition]

I think that's everyone from late.

If you haven't tagged my UK version yet, please here:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00408ASO6


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rudy,

I tagged yours in the past at some point. I double checked just now. You only have three tags showing. If you decide to add others, please post a note reporting the update and I;ll be happy to tag those as well.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rudy, I had already tagged your UK book.


----------



## Lafittewriter

Could use more tags in the UK. Thanks to all who have tagged.

Tagged:
rudykerkhoven 
Gertie Kindle (all 4)
Sibel Hodge

Missed those earlier.

UK Kindle: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/B003TLMXTI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1284038097&sr=8-2

UK paperback: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/1605943606/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1284038097&sr=8-2


----------



## traceya

O.K. - Account sorted out and I'm once again tagging like crazy - should be caught up to everyone, broke my tagging finger   but will get back into Scott's thread also.  Yippee!  

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Laffite Writer (paperback)
I've previously tagged the kindle version

Already Tagged:

Rudy Kerkhoven


----------



## D.M. Trink

Tagged this time:

Jake
Rudy

Thanks to all for tagging mine! (Still only 1 sale but that 1 was very exciting!)
Delyse

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1284126808&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1284126808&sr=8-3


----------



## Lafittewriter

Thanks badtrink
Tagged both of your links.
Jake


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rudy and Lafitte, already tagged you.

Tracy, it appears that once you buy something in the UK store, all the tags your previously clicked will show up. No need to retag.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You know what's sad. I spent $20 to buy a brand new book from the UK site (most of it shipping) so I could post and tag over there, and the darn thing is falling apart. It does make me love my ebooks even more.

Ricky, I just noticed you posted your review of Ariana's Pride at the UK site. Thanks so much. With two reviews over there, it gives me a good head start.

And I've sold two each of the novelettes. 

For anyone looking for a review, e-mail Neil [email protected] They'll review in all formats.


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome.


----------



## farrellclaire

It's been a while but I'm caught up here. Hope you all are doing better in the UK than I am.


----------



## William Meikle

farrellclaire said:


> It's been a while but I'm caught up here. Hope you all are doing better in the UK than I am.


Can't really complain about one of my books -- The Invasion is selling steadily at 3 or 4 a day in the UK. 

The others though.... meh!


----------



## 13500

All caught up. Have a good day.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Couldn't tag KCMay the kinshield Legacy.
Tagged
Flaming Dove Daniel Arenson
Gregory Bresiger
Rudy Kirkhoven
Lafitlewriter
I believe I'm caught up.
Ann.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Still can't get Brendan's stuff  to work.


----------



## liam.judge

Gertie: thanks for the contact address for book reviews


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tagged everyone up to page 24. And I'm still tagging on the uk forum as well.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XT5S4S
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UV8OKO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0986659347
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0986659304

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## ecaggiani

Starting to tag on Amazon UK (though it seems very slow and tagging doesn't always seem to work right now).

So far I have only been able to tag:
- Forbidden The Stars
- An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale
- The Invasion

Mine is here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tracks-and-Horizons/dp/B0041T4HC8

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Carlos,

Tagged your book.

Yes, something's wrong with the tagging system. Amazon US seems worse at the moment. I can't get the *see all tags* pages to work correctly, so I'm having to tag those visible on the main product page. Sometimes, when I go back to the see all page hours later I can get it to work. It's been that way for me for a couple of days now.

Amazon UK is working alright for me at the moment.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## 13500

Tagged your book, Carlos. 

Karen
 [URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Whisper-to-a-Scream/dp/B003DQPKSK[/url]


----------



## William Meikle

ecaggiani said:


> Starting to tag on Amazon UK (though it seems very slow and tagging doesn't always seem to work right now).
> 
> So far I have only been able to tag:
> - Forbidden The Stars
> - An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale
> - The Invasion
> 
> Mine is here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tracks-and-Horizons/dp/B0041T4HC8
> 
> Thanks!


Got you Carlos


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged Tracks & Horizons 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1284432769&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1284432822&sr=1-2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ecaggiani said:


> Starting to tag on Amazon UK (though it seems very slow and tagging doesn't always seem to work right now).
> 
> So far I have only been able to tag:
> - Forbidden The Stars
> - An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale
> - The Invasion
> 
> Mine is here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tracks-and-Horizons/dp/B0041T4HC8
> 
> Thanks!


Tagged you, Ed. Have you purchased anything from the UK site? If you don't, you can't tag or post over there. Your tags won't take.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Tagged you Carlos!

Gertie---sorry to hear about your book falling apart(very frustrating!)

Delyse


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

ecaggiani


----------



## Guest

Please tag me up on this one..... I'll go through the list this evening.

http://www.amazon.com/Oathbreaker-faery-tale-Novelette-ebook/dp/B0042RUNJ0/

please add: 'fantasy' and 'novella',


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Done, M.R.


----------



## Monique

Hola!

Tagged:

Tracks and Horizons
Oathbreaker


----------



## NickSpalding

I've started feverishly tagging people's books, so if you could return the favour, that'd be great!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had already tagged you, Nick.

Have you purchased something in the UK? If not, your tags won't count. Go ahead and tag anyway. We've discovered that once you buy something, all the tags you previously entered will show up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've joined a fledgling kindle board in the UK. www.allkindle.co.uk. They're brand new, but maybe we can help build it up and establish an early presence there.

I'll repost the link to ask for reviews. Email Neil [email protected]


----------



## D.M. Trink

Tagged Nick!
I'll work on more in the next few days!
Delyse
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow/dp/B00313Q1JW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1284747198&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-Rainbow-Delyse-Rodrigues-Trink/dp/1452873259/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1284747198&sr=8-4


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new version of Wrapped in a Rainbow.


----------



## liam.judge

already tagged:
M.R. Mathias

Tagged:
Nick Spalding


----------



## D.M. Trink

Thanks Ricky!
Tagged:
Oathbreaker


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I believe I'm up to date.  I've updated the list on page 19.  If anyone has books that are not listed there, please let me know and I'll tag and add them to the list.


----------



## William Meikle

New book out in the UK today. All tags appreciated

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Amulet-ebook/dp/B0044KMNYI


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got it.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

willie meikle (new book)


----------



## Monique

liam.judge said:


> Tagged...
> 
> willie meikle (new book)


Ditto.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it, Willie. I added kindle and kindle book. If it isn't on your US version, you should add those two tags.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got you Willie, and added you to the list on page 19.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

williemeikle said:


> New book out in the UK today. All tags appreciated
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Amulet-ebook/dp/B0044KMNYI


Tagged


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I'm all caught up tagging in the UK  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Tracey


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one from me - all tags appreciated

My Carnacki ebook "Heaven and Hell" is up. (Just waiting for a misprint in the title to get cleared up).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045UA7E0


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

If you haven't tagged them already, please tag:

Flaming Dove: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flaming-Dove/dp/B004089EPA

Firefly Island: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Firefly-Island/dp/B003FGXLHU

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good luck with the new one, Willie. It's all tagged.


----------



## swcleveland

Got everyone new since my last post!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have just found this thread so will have to start from scratch.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233421&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233534&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233707&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your books Jan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Jan.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

williemeikle (new book)
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (all books)


----------



## Laurensaga

I'm working on everyone. If you coould play tag with me too here is the link to my UK version.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Immortal/dp/B00427YQEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1286456881&sr=8-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you, Lauren.


----------



## William Meikle

Laurensaga said:


> I'm working on everyone. If you coould play tag with me too here is the link to my UK version.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Immortal/dp/B00427YQEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1286456881&sr=8-1


I copied over the tags from the US version as it was blank when I went to look


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

I started at the beginning and managed to tag
Bar Steward
Maria E Schneider
Nell Gavin
Immortal

But I also found plenty of books that said I had already tagged them.   Must have done both on the other thread.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Immortal.


----------



## theaatkinson

Bar steward said:


> Now Kindle books are available on Amazon UK, maybe us UK authors should tag each other since from what I can gather all the tags have gone back to 0 on the UK pages.
> 
> My UK page is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memoirs-bar-steward-14th-25th-August/dp/B003X9571W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281014319&sr=8-1


tagged as many as I could that had working links. and will keep going as they show

here's mine:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042RUKSE
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00452V8EQ


----------



## William Meikle

theapatra said:


> tagged as many as I could that had working links. and will keep going as they show
> 
> here's mine:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042RUKSE
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00452V8EQ


Tagged you Thea


----------



## theaatkinson

williemeikle said:


> Tagged you Thea


got you too, willie. hey. you set some in canada? I'm a Canuk! how wonderful. I'll have to look one up. which one is set in Canada??

oh, and how'd you get that wonderful looking bio frame? looks awesome


----------



## William Meikle

theapatra said:


> got you too, willie. hey. you set some in canada? I'm a Canuk! how wonderful. I'll have to look one up. which one is set in Canada??
> 
> oh, and how'd you get that wonderful looking bio frame? looks awesome


I'm a Scotsman, now a permanent resident up on the East Coast of Newfoundland.

The Invasion is set in Canada (the Bay of Fundy mainly). The Valley in Montana, Crustaceans in New York, and most of the rest back in Scotland...

As for the bio frame.... do you mean the one on Amazon? That's automatic if you get an Amazon author page

See here: https://authorcentral.amazon.com/gp/landing?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## William Meikle

williemeikle said:


> I'm a Scotsman, now a permanent resident up on the East Coast of Newfoundland.
> 
> The Invasion is set in Canada (the Bay of Fundy mainly). The Valley in Montana, Crustaceans in New York, and most of the rest back in Scotland...
> 
> As for the bio frame.... do you mean the one on Amazon? That's automatic if you get an Amazon author page
> 
> See here: https://authorcentral.amazon.com/gp/landing?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


Also, there's a short story at 99c based on a tale you might know: The Haunting of Esther Cox, based on the Amherst poltergeist case.


----------



## theaatkinson

williemeikle said:


> I'm a Scotsman, now a permanent resident up on the East Coast of Newfoundland.
> 
> The Invasion is set in Canada (the Bay of Fundy mainly). The Valley in Montana, Crustaceans in New York, and most of the rest back in Scotland...
> 
> As for the bio frame.... do you mean the one on Amazon? That's automatic if you get an Amazon author page
> 
> See here: https://authorcentral.amazon.com/gp/landing?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


thanks, willie. i'll look it up.

it appears we are on opposite ends of the Maritimes. I'm in Nova Scotia...the far far far end! my husband fishes lobster for a living in the dead of winter.

I am totally going to download the invasion for my PC. Can't guarantee I'll get it read very fast, but I'll leave a review when I'm done.

t


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for tags
> 
> I started at the beginning and managed to tag
> Bar Steward
> Maria E Schneider
> Nell Gavin
> Immortal
> 
> But I also found plenty of books that said I had already tagged them.  Must have done both on the other thread.


Jan, the link to my UK books is www.tinyurl.com/malakeuk Realms 2 is second on the list, but it's not mine. Mine are Ariana's Pride, Catherine and the Captain, Of Love and War and Only in My Dreams

I guess I'm going to have to fix the link to go to my author central page.


----------



## farrellclaire

Caught up here but tagging is still really buggy for me.


----------



## kyrin

I'm all caught again. I tagged all the new books from page 19 to present.


Richard


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again and updated list on page 19.



theapatra said:


> tagged as many as I could that had working links. and will keep going as they show


Thea: All the books in this thread are in a post on page 19. I've added yours to it. If any of the links do not work, please let me know.


----------



## theaatkinson

D.A. Boulter said:


> Caught up again and updated list on page 19.
> 
> Thea: All the books in this thread are in a post on page 19. I've added yours to it. If any of the links do not work, please let me know.


awesome! I'll mosey right on over, as it's much easier than clicking page to page. thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Laurensaga (kindle book and paperback book)
theapatra (both books)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 
Will go through again and see if I have missed any.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233421&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233534&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233707&sr=1-1

tagged Kyrin and Gertie (but Realm 2 had no tags?)


----------



## theaatkinson

I think I'm just about caught up. still going through page 19 to find any I might have missed.

meantime, i'm posting my tags so folks can copy and paste them instead of clicking

SLOC

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00452V8EQ
kindle, indie author, same sex relationship, literary fiction, kindle authors, addiction, gritty, enabling, contemporary fiction, domestic violence, women, chick lit, family, family relationships

and OIT
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0042RUKSE
reincarnation, past lives, karma, fiction, kindle, kindle author, indie author, literary fiction, contemporary fiction, kindle book, abuse, addiction, bipolar, metaphysical


----------



## theaatkinson

HelenSmith said:


> You can only tag if you've got a UK account (i.e. if you have bought something from Amazon.co.uk, not just signed up for an account with an email).
> 
> You can tick the boxes till the cows come home (as we say in the UK) but the tags won't stick. It's the same in the US - you have to be a customer with Amazon.com if you want to tag a book.
> 
> I know that many of you who have listed your books on here asking for tags will not be able to reciprocate. Don't worry about it. Save your elbows. I don't mind tagging you - I have a UK account. Welcome to England


oh no. you mean I spent two days catching up only to find my tags won't stick because I haven't bought something from .co.uk? grrrrrrrr. I went through everyone on page 19. hmmm. I see the tick marks, but that means it won't show?


----------



## Ricky Sides

theapatra said:


> oh no. you mean I spent two days catching up only to find my tags won't stick because I haven't bought something from .co.uk? grrrrrrrr. I went through everyone on page 19. hmmm. I see the tick marks, but that means it won't show?


If it makes you feel any better, then know that I tagged your books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for tags
> Will go through again and see if I have missed any.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233421&sr=1-5
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233534&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233707&sr=1-1
> 
> tagged Kyrin and Gertie (but Realm 2 had no tags?)


Realm 2 isn't mine, Jan. I don't know why it's suddenly in the middle of my books. I have to redo my whole siggy and link to the UK books individually.


----------



## theaatkinson

Ricky Sides said:


> If it makes you feel any better, then know that I tagged your books.


thanks. really wish I could return the UK favor! I wonder if I bought a book, would the tags I've made, stick? anyone?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Yes, and they are retroactively activated. Meaning, all the tagging you've done to date will then apply. But get ready for sticker shock. The shipping's rough.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I didn't mind buying something. I just think of it (and will deduct it) as an advertising expense. What burned my liver is the brand new paperback I bought fell apart page by page as I was reading it. I really wanted to read the book, but then my liver turned to cinders when I found out the kindle version wasn't available in the US. Grrrr is right.

Ah, well, that's the cost of doing business.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your UK books, Thea.


----------



## theaatkinson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged your UK books, Thea.


thanks.  i did yours too, but they won't show till i make a uk purchase. maybe tomorrow. i'm too tired tonight.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

theapatra said:


> thanks.  i did yours too, but they won't show till i make a uk purchase. maybe tomorrow. i'm too tired tonight.


No problem. They'll show up when you do.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

All 3 of Jan's
Immortal

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0036FU0U6/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

theapatra (both books)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

theapatra said:


> thanks. really wish I could return the UK favor! I wonder if I bought a book, would the tags I've made, stick? anyone?


I haven't bought anything from Amazon UK and my tags seem to stick  At least the numbers go up. Do they disappear again somehow?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I haven't bought anything from Amazon UK and my tags seem to stick  At least the numbers go up. Do they disappear again somehow?


You can see them because you posted them, but they don't add to the count until you've bought something. If you tagged me right now, I wouldn't see an advance in the numbers.

If you want to review, tag or post, you have to buy something. We think that if you do, all the tags that you added previously will then go into the count.


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one from me. Darkness Follows, a short story collection.

As ever, all tags much appreciated.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046ZRKP8


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Willie.


----------



## Daphne

Would some kind person put a couple of tags on my Purple Lake. I'd like one for "art" and one for "love story".    I've already been a wandering tagger in the UK, being an Amazon.uk national.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Purple-Lake/dp/B0043EWZR0/ref=pd_ys_iyr_img


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Daphne said:


> Would some kind person put a couple of tags on my Purple Lake. I'd like one for "art" and one for "love story".    I've already been a wandering tagger in the UK, being an Amazon.uk national.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Purple-Lake/dp/B0043EWZR0/ref=pd_ys_iyr_img


added


----------



## Daphne

Thankyou! It's like magic when the tags go up. I think I have already tagged you, but will check.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Daphne.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you Daphne.


----------



## Daphne

Thank you Ricky and Gertie.


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one from me today. As ever, all tags much appreciated

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Sirens-ebook/dp/B00472O6PW


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Willie.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

williemeikle said:


> Another new one from me today. As ever, all tags much appreciated
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Sirens-ebook/dp/B00472O6PW


tagged


----------



## krystiana

I'm a little confused about tagging, I know I put some "tags" in when I published to Kindle, but is that the same thing that you are talking about here?  Sorry if it's a stupid question, it's all a little overwhelming...
Krystiana Stacy Kelly


----------



## Gertie Kindle

krystiana said:


> I'm a little confused about tagging, I know I put some "tags" in when I published to Kindle, but is that the same thing that you are talking about here? Sorry if it's a stupid question, it's all a little overwhelming...
> Krystiana Stacy Kelly


Yes, those are the tags you put in when you published. Now you want to get that tag count up to give you more visibility and make it easier for readers to find you.

We tag you, you tag us.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristiana, I don't see any tags in both your UK and US versions. You need to add some so we can click for you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Willie's new book.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

willie meikle (latest books)
Daphne


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Darkness Falls
Purple Lake



http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0036FU0U6/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/


----------



## William L.K.

awesome idea for a thread!
UK tags tend to get lost in the shuffle.

My link for the uk kindle store is

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Voice/dp/B001ROAHYW

And if anyone over in the UK has read it and would like to post a review, that would be so cool!!!!!!
I haven't been able to figure out how to get my US reviews over to the UK store.

Ok, now I'm off to tag as many of you as I can get to before bedtime!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Well, I'm all caught up again and the new books have been added to the list on page 19.  Should I bring the list forward again?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Well, I'm all caught up again and the new books have been added to the list on page 19. Should I bring the list forward again?


Good idea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scififan said:


> awesome idea for a thread!
> UK tags tend to get lost in the shuffle.
> 
> My link for the uk kindle store is
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Voice/dp/B001ROAHYW
> 
> And if anyone over in the UK has read it and would like to post a review, that would be so cool!!!!!!
> I haven't been able to figure out how to get my US reviews over to the UK store.
> 
> Ok, now I'm off to tag as many of you as I can get to before bedtime!


I had already tagged you, but for some reason a few of the checks disappeared. Corrected now.

You can't copy reviews of your book. You can only copy reviews you have written for other books. You can't even do that or post or tag and have your tags count if you haven't purchased something from the UK store.


----------



## Aris Whittier

Where have I been&#8230;.I didn't even know we had a UK author tag exchange. 
Here are my uk links
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Foolish-Notions/dp/B00433TCJ0/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fatal-Embrace/dp/B0042X9A3Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1287246097&sr=1-2-spell

I'm off to tag&#8230;

Many thanks in advance for the tagging!!!


----------



## William Meikle

Aris Whittier said:


> Where have I been&#8230;.I didn't even know we had a UK author tag exchange.
> Here are my uk links
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Foolish-Notions/dp/B00433TCJ0/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_4
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fatal-Embrace/dp/B0042X9A3Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1287246097&sr=1-2-spell
> 
> I'm off to tag&#8230;
> 
> Many thanks in advance for the tagging!!!


Aris

You need to add some tags first. And if you don't have a UK account, you won't be able to do so. So if you just list the tags you want here, one of us with a UK account will be able to help you out


----------



## Aris Whittier

Valmore Daniels said:


> Here are the links for my two:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UV8OKO
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XT5S4S


Valmore your first link isn't working...is it just me? I did tag your other book though.


----------



## Aris Whittier

williemeikle said:


> Aris
> 
> You need to add some tags first. And if you don't have a UK account, you won't be able to do so. So if you just list the tags you want here, one of us with a UK account will be able to help you out


Willie are any taggs comming up now...when I click on them I see taggs...or are those just mine?


----------



## William Meikle

Aris Whittier said:


> Willie are any taggs comming up now...when I click on them I see taggs...or are those just mine?


Those will be yours. We can't see them until you get a UK account. (buying something from Amazon UK works) And none of your tags for anyone else will take until you get a UK account.


----------



## Aris Whittier

williemeikle said:


> Those will be yours. We can't see them until you get a UK account. (buying something from Amazon UK works) And none of your tags for anyone else will take until you get a UK account.


I am so glad you told me this&#8230;.I've been tagging everyone's books like crazy this morning&#8230;I was on page 10&#8230;.how sad that none of them took .

So I guess I need to buy something on the UK site in order to "open and account"


----------



## Ricky Sides

Aris,

I tagged your books. Don't worry, the books you already tagged will be counted once you establish your account. 

I didn't see any tags, so I transferred your American Amazon tags to the UK product pages.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I tagged you Aris. You're showing a total of 2 after I did. When you get back to tagging, go to page 19 in this thread and you'll find a complete list.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aris Whittier said:


> I am so glad you told me this&#8230;.I've been tagging everyone's books like crazy this morning&#8230;I was on page 10&#8230;.how sad that none of them took .
> 
> So I guess I need to buy something on the UK site in order to "open and account"


You can sign in with your US account and buy a cheap book. Until then, you can't post or review, either.

And you'll never be able to see the price of Kindle books because we can't buy from there. You also won't see your kindle book page tied to your paperback book page but it's there.


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I tagged you Aris. You're showing a total of 2 after I did. When you get back to tagging, go to page 19 in this thread and you'll find a complete list.


3 after I tagged you...


----------



## Daphne

Thanks for the tags. I've been catching up with yours.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Edited to add: As many taggers have left this thread, we now suggest that you just go back a few pages from where you enter the thread and start from there. That way you will catch the _Active_ taggers. (D.A. Boulter, Apr 2012.)
[/size]

You are, of course, welcome to tag anyone whom you wish, active or not.

This list will not be updated after the end of 2010.

I'm moving the list up from page 7 and 19 in honour of our reaching page 30. If I've missed anyone, please let me know.

In order of posting, here are the books up for tagging thus far:

Bar Steward
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memoirs-bar-steward-14th-25th-August/dp/B003X9571W

Maria E Schneider
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Executive-Lunch-Sedona-OHala-Mystery/dp/B002WC99NI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catch-Honest-Thief-Haven-Mystery/dp/B002KW448U
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sage-Tales-Magical-Kingdom/dp/B002HWSQTQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Executive-Retention-Sedona-OHala-Mystery/dp/B003RWSE92
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tracking-Magic-Max-Killian-Investigations/dp/B003H4QZAU

williemeikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Watchers-Omnibus-William-Meikle/dp/0979988160
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Invasion/dp/B003HS4V8O
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Sirens/dp/0979988128
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Island-Life-William-Meikle/dp/1907190015
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Valley/dp/B003HS4UHQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eldren-Book-Dark-William-Meikle/dp/0976791455
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Generations-William-Meikle/dp/1905988230
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crustaceans/dp/B003LBSJGM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Amulet/dp/0976791463
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Island-Life/dp/B003CYKQY6

Gertie (Margaret Lake)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Of-Love-and-War/dp/B003U8ADZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arianas-Pride/dp/B0028K3CAA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catherine-and-the-Captain/dp/B003HC8O1U
Sandra Edwards
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crazy-For-You/dp/B003WJRJ4Q

Foreverjuly
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powerless-The-Synthesis/dp/B003OQUOFI

tbrookside
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Last-Days-of-Jericho/dp/B003TZLVOC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bello-Lemures-Against-Zombies-Armorica/dp/B002U829N6
Monique Martin
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-Time-Paranormal-Romance/dp/B0036Z9W00

Valmore Daniels
http://www.amazon.co.uk/An-Old-Fashioned-Folk-Tale/dp/B003UV8OKO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forbidden-The-Stars/dp/B003XT5S4S

Jason W. Chan 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Phantom-Love-Story/dp/B003V4B3WG

Nell Gavin
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Reincarnation-Anne-Boleyn/dp/B0011DDQRE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Reincarnation-Boleyn-Nell-Gavin/dp/074140916X Paperback
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Nell-Gavin/dp/0738867861 Hard cover

Sibel Hodge
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fashion-Police-Comedy-Mystery/dp/B003B3NYS8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fourteen-Days-Later-Romantic-Comedy/dp/B003B3UE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fourteen-Days-Later-Sibel-Hodge/dp/1451531346 Paperback
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fashion-Police-Sibel-Hodge/dp/1451555652 Paperback

Donna Fasano
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Merry-Go-Round/dp/B002ZNJL78
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013 Paperback

TS O'Rourke
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-Call-Carroll-Grant-Mysteries/dp/B003X978GO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ganglands/dp/B003XYEBWI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mirror/dp/B003XVYJ5K
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Damned-Nation-Carroll-Grant-Mysteries/dp/B003XYEBNW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Republican-Irish-Civil-War-Story/dp/B003XT5J7E

badtrink (Deylse)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow/dp/B00313Q1JW
Mary McDonald
http://www.amazon.co.uk/NO-GOOD-DEED/dp/B003PPDB8K

philvan (Philip van Wulven)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/In-the-Valley-stories/dp/B003ODIB4M
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Addendum-Affair-that-Bark-Shortreads/dp/B003XRE52Q

dreamwand
http://www.amazon.co.uk/THE-AFFLICTED-GIRLS/dp/B0036ZAOCK

John Fitch V
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Quest-Chalice-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMO2 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Hero-A-Savior/dp/B002LE70YM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Obloeron-Trilogy/dp/B002LE6YOO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Galaxy-At-War/dp/B003B66AQI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Return-Labergator-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMR4 no tags yet
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Turning-Back-The-Clock/dp/B002UUT3VK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Fall-Myrindar-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMVA no tags yet

Vyrl (Robert)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/B002E19K9A
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-War-Mists-ebook/dp/B004HIM22K

David McAfee
http://www.amazon.co.uk/33-A-D/dp/B003BIGNRW 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lake-17-Other-Stories/dp/B003PPDGQ2 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Saying-Goodbye-to-the-Sun/dp/B003P2VFIG 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GRUBS/dp/B003VRZJDW

Victoria Lane
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shattered-Images/dp/B002T45VD6 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Somwomana/dp/B003EIIWF0

Darenson (Daniel Arenson)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Firefly-Island/dp/B003FGXLHU

David Derrico
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Right-Ascension/dp/B001V9K6ZS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Twiller/dp/B003SE7LPW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Declination-Right-Ascension/dp/B001V9K7WU

Victorine
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-What-She-Seems/dp/B003HS5LRO

Staceywb
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Glimpse-Zellie-Wells-Book-1/dp/B003IKMOTE

Danielle Bourdon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003PPDHWA no tags yet

Scott L Collins
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Days-End/dp/B002MKND3W no tags yet

Ricky Sides
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Ultimate-in-Womens-Self-Defense/dp/B0035ROVEG 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Descent-Madness-Birth-Peacekeepers/dp/B002JM1DGM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Citadel-Book-6/dp/B003D7KBZ6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adventures-In-Reading/dp/B002ZCY9KI 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Birth-of-the-Peacekeepers/dp/B002JCSFSQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Eternal-Vigilance-Book-4/dp/B002JM0ICW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Liberty-Death-Book-3/dp/B002JM0ED0
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Some-Gave-Birth-Peacekeepers/dp/B002JINV0M

Cliff Ball
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Usurper-Cliff-Ball/dp/1453702725 Paperback
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Usurper/dp/B003VP9VVK 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Mess-Earth-Cliff-Ball/dp/1602643415 Paperback 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Mess-With-Earth/dp/B001W6Q8BG 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-Time-Cliff-Ball/dp/0595487483 paperback
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-of-Time/dp/B0014FX2FA

swcleveland
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6

farrellclaire
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Little-Girl-Room-Other-Stories/dp/B003B3O310
http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Night-With-The-Fae/dp/B003D7LUVA

D.A. Boulter
http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-Vengeance-Is-Mine/dp/B003TXS5A2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98

James Stanson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Minifiction-Volume-One-Marouflage/dp/B003UYUY5O 
to date 6:22am pst Aug 7th Page 6

Donna Callea
http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Coastal-Times/dp/B003AOA86E
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haircut-New-Years-Tale/dp/B0031MA3H4

liam.judge (Gregory Bresiger)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003R7LAI4

Noah K. Mullette-Gillman
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-White-Hairs/dp/B003WJRHXY

Gertie (Margaret Lake)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arianas-Pride-Margaret-Lake/dp/1442184450 (paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catherine-Captain-Margaret-Lake/dp/145287834X Paperback

P.A. Woodburn
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cries-in-the-Dark/dp/B003TXS6GA

R.E. Conary
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lifes-Bitch-Rachel-Cord-P-I/dp/1432731432
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lifes-Bitch-Rachel-Cord-P-I/dp/B002VPELCU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rachel-Cord-Still-Bitch-Investigations/dp/1432758799
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rachel-Cord-Still-Bitch-Investigations/dp/B003TXSX72

Tracey Alley
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Very-Hairy-Adventure-Kaynos-History/dp/B003LSSOYC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ursulas-Quest-Book-Witchcraft-Wars/dp/B003YJEKUK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unholy-Encounter-History-Tales-Kaynos/dp/B003OIBNAG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Erichs-Plea-The-Witchcraft-Wars/dp/B003HS4V4S

learnmegood (John Pearson)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Learn-Me-Good/dp/B002C75GXK

SpearsII
http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Serve-Novel-Black-Prince/dp/B00332EWC4

Tonya Plank
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Swallow/dp/B0032FNZZC

Nick Spalding
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-With-No-Breaks-Second-Edition/dp/B003ICWJ4C

Brendan Carroll
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002MPPOZW Tempo Rubato
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6ORUI I: The Knight of Death
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6ORUS II: The King of Terrors
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6OSD4 III: The Head of the Crow
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6OT9C IV: The Hesperian Dragon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001P5HBTM V: The Quinta Essentia
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001QFYHTS VI: The Dragonslayer
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001VNCKAS VII: The Wisdom of Solomon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002AQSPCM VIII: The Silver Caduceus
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002AVVDQM IX: The Queen of the Abyss
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002DYJXN6 X: Genesis 6:5
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002GYX3T8 XI: Ars Arabia
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002J9G5IG XII: The Son of the Moon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002LLNV16 XIII: The Children of the Temple
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002SN9GM0 XIV: The Skull of Sidon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002XIU3I6 XV: My Hope is in God
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0037KMFH6 XVI: Omar, the Prophet
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003PPCT6U XVII: Full Circle
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XIJ5NE XVIII: The Company of Women

Beth O
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeymoon-For-One/dp/B003VYBEOS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Romantically-Challenged/dp/B003STE6U0

Ali Cooper
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Girl-on-the-Swing/dp/B003IX0HBS

M.R. Mathias
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-Book/dp/B003X9775Q

Karen W.B.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Whisper-to-a-Scream/dp/B003DQPKSK

Terry W. ErvinII
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flank-Hawk-First-Civilizations-Legacy/dp/B002UD5PXM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flank-Hawk-Terry-W-Ervin/dp/0982508700

Deb Martin
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crystal-Facade-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KK2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Right-Path-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUWC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quest-Nobility-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KI4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Path-War-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUG8

Updated to Page 13 / end of August 10th

Vyrl (robert)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/0976422603
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Robert-Marston-Fanney/dp/0976422611

Jenna Anderson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Healing-Touch/dp/B0030ZRN5M

Lafittewriter
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/B003TLMXTI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/1605943606

Joe Mitchel
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shard-Mountain/dp/B003P9X8Z2

William Meikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brotherhood-of-the-Thorns/dp/B003ZHVE1E
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haunting-Esther-Cox-ebook/dp/B003ZHVE7S
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Writer-ebook/dp/B003ZHVE5A

Updated to page 16 / Aug 14th midnight.

Karen Cantwell
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery/dp/B003SE7O40

Sandra Edwards
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Incredible-Dreams/dp/B003ZSHPBQ

kyrin (Richard Jackson)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gift-of-Fury/dp/B002YK44YW

K.C. May
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Kinshield-Legacy/dp/B003XT5IYI

Olivia Darnell
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Misguided-Souls-Magnolia-Springs/dp/B00318D5VE
Updated to page 19 / Aug 21th

Kyle Healey
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Link-Building-Internet-Marketing/dp/B003WJRNJC

Daniel Arneson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flaming-Dove/dp/B004089EPA

Ricky Sides
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Say-Can-You-Book/dp/B0041844IG

Scott Cleveland
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954 (paperback)
Updated to p 23. August 31 (11:11 p.m. PDT)

Rudolf Kerkhoven 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adventures-Whatley-Tupper-Choose-Own/dp/B00408ASO6

Gertie (Margaret Lake)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Only-In-My-Dreams/dp/B004183LLC

Carlos Caggiani 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tracks-and-Horizons/dp/B0041T4HC8

M.R. Mathias
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Oathbreaker-faery-tale-Novelette-ebook/dp/B0042RUNJ0

Updated to 20 Sept 2010

William Meikle 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Amulet-ebook/dp/B0044KMNYI

Updated to 27 Sept 2010

William Meikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carnacki-Heaven-and-Hell/dp/B0045UA7E0

Jan Hurst-Nicholson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14

Lauren Burd
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Immortal/dp/B00427YQEI

Thea Atkinson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Insular-Tahiti/dp/B0042RUKSE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Secret-Language-of-Crows/dp/B00452V8EQ

Updated to Oct 7th 2010
William Meikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Darkness-Follows/dp/B0046ZRKP8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Sirens-ebook/dp/B00472O6PW

Daphne Colerigde
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Purple-Lake/dp/B0043EWZR0

Scififan
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Voice/dp/B001ROAHYW

Updated to 15 Oct 2010

Aris Whittier
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Foolish-Notions/dp/B00433TCJ0
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fatal-Embrace/dp/B0042X9A3Y

Daphne Coleridge
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Artists-Model/dp/B003NX6Z00

Updated to 16 Oct 2010

TonyG for Kristy Quinn
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ice-Moon-ebook/dp/B0043GX2D4

SidneyW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GNELFS/dp/B0044DFADG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Hunter/dp/B003Y5HD9E
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gift/dp/B0045Y26DQ

Updated to 23 Oct 2010

William Meikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Abominable/dp/B0049P226W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-As-Death-ebook/dp/B0049U49BI

Updated to 30 Oct 2010

Deb Baker
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Murder-Passes-Buck-Backwoods-Adventure/dp/B002KHMJ6Y
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Murder-Grins-Bears-Backwoods-Adventure/dp/B003K16W3A
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Goodbye-Dolly-Gretchen-Birch-Mystery/dp/B003TU2J02
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dolly-Departed-Gretchen-Birch-Mystery/dp/B003Y5HCW2

Updated to 31 Oct 2010

HP Mallory
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cauldron-Bubble-Paranormal-Romance-Wilkins/dp/B003UNL8OG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Warlock-Urban-Fantasy-Dulcie-ONeil/dp/B003UNLIOQ

H. Jonas Rhynedahll 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orphan-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B0046REKV8

R.G. Cordiner
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bug-Island/dp/B004A8ZUS0
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Treasure-Lost/dp/B003U6Z9BG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Candy-Wars-Tooth-Fairies-King/dp/B003URRQUC

Updated to 02 Nov 2010

Steven L Hawk
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peace-Warrior/dp/B003UHVYQE

Daphne Coleridge
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Purple-Lake/dp/B0043EWZR0

Updated to 06 Nov

Holly Hook
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tempest/dp/B00433TBEG

Horse_Girl (Melanie Nilles)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legacies/dp/B003X95M2G
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legends-Legacies/dp/B0049H9FPG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legends/dp/B003CC1LDS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Destiny/dp/B0049P1N7G
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Starfire-Angels-Dark-Angel-Chronicles/dp/B002JVY7B6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Broken-Wings-Starfire-Angels-Chronicles/dp/B003YRIKL2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/When-Angels-Cry-Starfire-novella/dp/B003DTMUZS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Turn-of-Curses/dp/B002G1ZXQ2

Updated to 10 Nov 2010

Beth Orsoff
http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Learned-Love-Walrus-ebook/dp/B004A8ZVM0

Updated to 11 Nov 2010

Daniel Pyle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dismember/dp/B004AYDK7M/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Down-the-Drain/dp/B003XRE5LM

N. Gemini Sasson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crown-Heather-N-Gemini-Sasson/dp/0982715803/ (Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crown-Heather-Bruce-Trilogy/dp/B003V5X9N6/ (Kindle)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Isabeau-Novel-Queen-Isabella-Mortimer/dp/0982715811/ (Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Isabeau-Novel-Queen-Isabella-Mortimer/dp/B003ZYFBMU/ (Kindle)

Linda S. Prather
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sacred-Secrets-Jacody-Mystery-Mysteries/dp/B003UHVS9C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gifts-Jacody-Ives-Mystery-Mysteries/dp/B003U4WVQ4

William Meikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Berserker/dp/B004CRSQSU/

Updated to 18 November 2010

H. Jonas Rhynedahll 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Typical-Scantily-Clad-Virgin-Sacrifice/dp/B004CYEXFS

Carl Ashmore
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Time-Hunters/dp/B0045OUPZC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-They-Nicked-Saint-Nick/dp/B004CYF4DI

Sidney Williams
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Delivery/dp/B004CFBIQ4/

Willie Meikle
www.amazon.co.uk/The-Sleeping-God-ebook/dp/B004DERGOW

Updated to 23 Nov 2010

Consuelo Saah Baehr
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daughters-ebook/dp/B0041844C2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-Friends-ebook/dp/B0042RV8PS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nothing-To-Lose-ebook/dp/B0041N3RG6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Hundred-Open-Houses-ebook/dp/B0042P5ES2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellcheck-Nation-ebook/dp/B0045UA8EO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Report-From-The-Heart-ebook/dp/B0040JI3YW

Laura Lond

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004774MWE The Battle 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003Y5H8AS My Sparkling Misfortune

N. Gemini Sasson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Worth-Dying-Bruce-Trilogy/dp/B004DI7L0W

Updated to 24 Nov 2010

M.A. Miller
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Borrowed-Time/dp/B004E3X9CK

Laura Lond
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Magic-Bracelet-ebook/dp/B004E3XC3G
Updated to 30 Nov 2010

M.A. Miller
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widows-Tale/dp/B00147RWB8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rogue-Wave/dp/B00200JVTO

Spinneyhead (Ian Pattinson)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tiger-Irwin/dp/B0044R9BY6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruby-Red/dp/B003QP4J6M
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-of-Soldiers/dp/B004A157PS/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/So-Much-To-Answer-For/dp/B00427ZIYU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Boyfriend-Season/dp/B0046LUZUO

Updated to 02 Dec 2010

K.C. May
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Venom-of-Vipers/dp/B004EBT3HW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sole-Sacrifice-a-novella/dp/B0040ZN166

William Meikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Whispers-From-The-Darkside/dp/B004EYSZCS

Scififan (William L.K.)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Eye-of-the-Storm/dp/B004ELAESO

M.C. Walker
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Son/dp/B0041VYNL6

Updated to 06 Dec 2010

Miriam Minger
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Midnight/dp/B004BDP91C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Runaway-Heart/dp/B004BDP91M
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wild-Roses/dp/B004BDP92Q
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Captive-Rose/dp/B004BA5GV8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Defiant-Impostor/dp/B004BA5GW2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Hint-of-Rapture/dp/B004BA5GU4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Pagans-Prize/dp/B004BA5GS6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stolen-Splendor/dp/B004BA5GRM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Passions/dp/B004BA5GPY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wild-Angel/dp/B004BA5GUO

Updated to later on 06 Dec 2010

Saffina Desforges
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sugar-Spice/dp/B004AYDK22

William Meikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mostly-Human/dp/B004G5Z3DE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Auld-Mither/dp/B004G8R05U
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Variations-on-a-Theme/dp/B004G8R064

Manley Peterson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bloated-Goat/dp/B0044KM1CW

Kenneth Rosenberg
http://www.amazon.co.uk/No-Cure-Broken-Hearted/dp/B004EEPOY0

Updated to 15 Dec 2010

Gertie (Margaret Lake)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Listen-To-Your-Heart-ebook/dp/B004GKMYK4

Updated to 18 Dec 2010

Jaime Wasserman
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Sunlight-Maryland-Vampire-Story/dp/B003Y74M2S
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-Guppy-Sylvia-Chesterton-Vampire/dp/B004GHNFXM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrestling-Angel-Poems-Jamie-Wasserman/dp/B0043RSDR8

Updated to 19 Dec 2010

Melcom (Mel Comley)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Impeding-Justice-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0

Updated to 22 Dec 2010

Christopher Bunn
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hawk-His-Boy-Tormay-Trilogy/dp/B004DCB5SC/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Model-Universe-Other-Stories/dp/B004CYESCG/

Archer (C.S. Marks)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Elfhunter-Tale-Alterra-World-Tales/dp/B001R4CJDE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fire-Heart-Tale-Alterra-World-That/dp/B002GYWOV6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ravenshade-Tale-Alterra-World-That/dp/B002NGO2Z8

Chris Graham
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Free-books-Kindle-secrets-greatest/dp/B0048ELPBC

T.S. O'Rourke
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-a-Friend/dp/B004H8GVPE

Jan Hurst-Nicholson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mystery-at-Ocean-Drive/dp/B004H1TD38

Lexy Harper
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Men-Lexy-Harper/dp/0955698634
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Lexy-Harper/dp/0955698618
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Freaks-Like-Me/dp/0955698626
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Naughty-Professor-ebook/dp/B0042FZQMQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Soca-Nights-ebook/dp/B0046ZSN1S
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Freaks-like-ebook/dp/B0042FZQL2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-for-Men-ebook/dp/B00428LBD6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-ebook/dp/B0041HXT92

Imogen Rose
http://www.amazon.co.uk/PORTAL-Portal-Chronicles/dp/B0035RPGOK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/EQUILIBRIUM-Portal-Chronicles-Book-Two/dp/B003VTZWDW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/QUANTUM-Portal-Chronicles-Book-Three/dp/B004BSGMS6

Daniel Arenson
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gods-of-Dream/dp/B004H1TAA4

Glenn G Thater
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-1/dp/B0017H1LCQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom/dp/B0018G55BY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-3/dp/B002TG4NN8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Doom-Volumes/dp/B0017RHXAK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gateway-Harbinger-Doom-Glenn-Thater/dp/1449569153
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fallen-Angle-Harbinger-Doom/dp/1449570399
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knight-Eternal-MR-Glenn-Thater/dp/1449509452

William Esmont
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Self-Arrest/dp/B0031MA3UG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Patriot-Paradox/dp/B0046LU8VK

Katie Klein
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Guardian/dp/B004FPYO8K

Andrew Ashling
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dish-Served-Cold/dp/B004A8ZVRA

Steve Silkin
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Cemetery-Vote/dp/B003U2RSLO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Forbidden-Stories/dp/B00427YN4Q
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Too-Lucky/dp/B003Q6D0O8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Telescope-Builder/dp/B003S9VNLA

Updated to 28 Dec 2010

Daphne Coleridge
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Three-Mysteries/dp/B004CFB7B0

George Hamilton
http://www.amazon.co.uk/SECRETS-FROM-THE-DUST/dp/B0046A9V7I

Scott Neumyer
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jimmy-Stones-Ghost-Town/dp/B004FGMTMC

William Meikle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Copycat-Murders-ebook/dp/B004HFS6EQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eldren-Book-Dark/dp/B004HILPPU

Sidney Williams
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scars-Candy-Tales-Terror-Mystery/dp/B004EHZREY

Rhynedahll
http://www.amazon.co.uk/La-causalit%C3%A9-French-Edition/dp/B004ASN9ZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magician-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B004H1U3F0

Dave Conifer
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/eBully/dp/B001PBFEL8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M

Harry Shannon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-of-the-Beast-ebook/dp/B003D7LFMO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W

THIS LIST WILL NOT BE UPDATED AFTER THE END OF 2010


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

scififan
Aris Whittier (both books)


----------



## Aris Whittier

Hi everyone, thanks for getting me on the right track…I just bought a book so all the tags I made should now show…I haven’t caught up with everyone but I will get to it today.

Thanks for the tags too!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Aris. You're tags should show up now. Go into your profile over there and you should see a list if you want to check.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Foolish Notions
Fatal Embrace
Artist's Model


----------



## TonyG

Hello all-

My name is Tony Garison. I have been reading a book by a new self published author. The book has an intense story and great character development. I noticed that her tag numbers were low and wanted to get her numbers up. I think she really has something great to share. So if you could please help her with her tags. I would gladly go and tag anything for anyone in return.

Her book is called ICE MOON and her name is Kristy Quinn. www.icemoonseries.com
Thanks again I am sure this will really help her.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Alright, I'm game. I tagged the Kindle edition. The paperback has no tags.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Okay, TonyG, I copied her tags from the US edition to the UK and added her book to the list.


----------



## Ricky Sides

D.A. Boulter said:


> Okay, TonyG, I copied her tags from the US edition to the UK and added her book to the list.


Thanks for the link to the UK product page. Now I've managed to tag it.  I tagged the American product page yesterday.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ricky Sides said:


> Thanks for the link to the UK product page. Now I've managed to tag it.  I tagged the American product page yesterday.


To get from the US to the UK product page you just have to replace the 'm' in .com with .uk and that's it. You'll get there.

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF-ebook/dp/B003XVYGVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1287651613&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF-ebook/dp/B003XVYGVM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1287651613&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hey, that's a neat trick. Thanks for sharing that information.


----------



## William L.K.

Ok, I am going back to catch up right now, I have to tag everybody in the last three pages or so.
Thanks to all of my UK friends for the tags so far!


----------



## Learnmegood

Thanks all.  I've been trying to catch up.  So many tags, so little time!

John


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Kristy Quinn


----------



## William L.K.

Not to be a bother, but if you get a chance I just added UFO to my tags. It's an important one for the book. 
I appreciate it and will certainly recipricate.(hmmm, did I spell that right?)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scififan said:


> Not to be a bother, but if you get a chance I just added UFO to my tags. It's an important one for the book.
> I appreciate it and will certainly recipricate.(hmmm, did I spell that right?)


I didn't see UFO so I typed it in.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Added UFO tag as requested.


----------



## SidneyW

Hey Gang,

New to the UK exchange - UK link in my sig should get you there. Anything you can do - much appreciated!

I did UK versions of:


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
Rudykerkhoven – Whatley Tucker
Ricky
Badtrink

and started on williemeikle


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SidneyW said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> New to the UK exchange - UK link in my sig should get you there. Anything you can do - much appreciated!
> 
> I did UK versions of:
> 
> Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
> Rudykerkhoven - Whatley Tucker
> Ricky
> Badtrink
> 
> and started on williemeikle


I copied over your tags from the US site. You're all done. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got your books tagged Sidney.


----------



## SidneyW

Thanks Ricky. Realized I somehow dropped in in the middle of the thread, so I backed up and got:


Bar steward
MariaESchneider


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SidneyW said:


> Thanks Ricky. Realized I somehow dropped in in the middle of the thread, so I backed up and got:
> 
> Bar steward
> MariaESchneider


There's a complete listing a couple of pages back. You can just go through that to make it easier.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There's a complete listing a couple of pages back. You can just go through that to make it easier.


On page 30. And Sidney's books are now on that list.


----------



## SidneyW

Thanks, much easier. I got through about half the list quickly. Will finish later. 

Thanks for adding me also.


----------



## swcleveland

Gotcha, Sidney!


----------



## liam.judge

scififan said:


> Not to be a bother, but if you get a chance I just added UFO to my tags. It's an important one for the book.
> I appreciate it and will certainly recipricate.(hmmm, did I spell that right?)


No prob, i'm tagging you right now


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Sci Fi Fan
Sidney W (a few of your books have no boxes to tag though)


----------



## William L.K.

liam.judge said:


> Tagged...
> 
> Sci Fi Fan
> Sidney W (a few of your books have no boxes to tag though)


Thanks Liam.
I'll tag ya back!


----------



## liam.judge

Thanx!


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one from me today. I have too many to put on one sig line now, but the link takes you to my author page on Amazon where they are all nicely listed. (This one just added today might not be there yet.)



Out today in ebook. Nobody knows exactly what happened on the last ascent of Mallory and Irvine in 1924. The heights of the tallest mountain have kept their secret. Until now.

A short story, only 72p.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you, Willie.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Someone on the DTP Community forum has said that setting up an account at Author Central (UK) allowed them to join and post in the UK forums. Perhaps, if true, this will allow the tagging over there to count as well.

Too late for me, I've already bought from amazon UK and paid their shipping charges, but others on this thread may want to check this out.

Here's the ref: http://forums.digitaltextplatform.com/dtpforums/thread.jspa?threadID=10411&tstart=45

dtpdavid says:
"I'm sorry to hear you had trouble locating the UK Author Central website. Author Central has local sites in the UK, Japan, and just recently Germany. I've provided direct links to each of the local sites below:

https://authorcentral.amazon.co.uk
https://authorcentral.amazon.de
https://authorcentral.amazon.co.jp

Currently, each site will require you to create a new account and is published in their local language. You may use your same login credentials as you do for Amazon.com, but you will need to select "I am a New Customer" upon sign in.

I hope the information above helps. We're excited to hear that DTP authors are taking advantage of the free services Author Central provides!"


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you D.A. I needed to set up my author page for Amazon UK, but hadn't found the link yet. You made that easy.

My books aren't showing in the German site as yet.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

D.A. Boulter said:


> Someone on the DTP Community forum has said that setting up an account at Author Central (UK) allowed them to join and post in the UK forums.
> 
> Too late for me, I've already bought from amazon UK and paid their shipping charges, but others on this thread may want to check this out.
> 
> Here's the ref: http://forums.digitaltextplatform.com/dtpforums/thread.jspa?threadID=10411&tstart=45


Well, one author says that the above is not true. He was told he had to buy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've been to my author central page in the UK. It's kind of messed up and I need to give it some attention. I think I tried amazon.co.uk/authorcentral. 

Thanks for the other links. I'll try them out.


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one from me today. Thanks in advance as ever...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-As-Death-ebook/dp/B0049U49BI


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Done, Willie.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## SidneyW

Got:


Nell Gavin
Sibel Hodge
Donna Fasano
TS O'Rourke
Mary McDonald
Philvan
John Fitch V
Vyrl (Robert)


Working my way through the list on 30.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got your last two, Willie, and added them to the list on page 30.

Tomorrow I'm off to NaNoWriMo.  Gonna cut back my time here a little, but I'll try to keep up with now books.


----------



## Deb Baker

I am soooo glad to have found this! 

Please tag me. I'll tag back and start working up thru the posts.

links are under my covers (those are NOT uk)


----------



## William L.K.

williemeikle said:


> Another new one from me today. I have too many to put on one sig line now, but the link takes you to my author page on Amazon where they are all nicely listed. (This one just added today might not be there yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> Out today in ebook. Nobody knows exactly what happened on the last ascent of Mallory and Irvine in 1924. The heights of the tallest mountain have kept their secret. Until now.
> 
> A short story, only 72p.


WOW!

That is a GREAT cover!!!!!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Deb,

I tagged your UK books. To do so I had to transfer the tags from Amazon US to three of the books that had no tags.

Here's a link to one that your signature didn't have in it:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Murder-Passes-Buck-Backwoods-Adventure/dp/B002KHMJ6Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

William Meikle ("Abominable" & "Cold As Death")


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Deb. 

There's a list of our books on page 30 so you don't have to go through every page.


----------



## Deb Baker

Thanks, Gertie, you saved me a bunch of work. Off to page 30


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Deb's books tagged and added to list on page 30.


----------



## HP Mallory

If you could tag mine, I'd really appreciate it!

Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cauldron-Bubble-Paranormal-Romance-Wilkins/dp/B003UNL8OG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1

To Kill A Warlock: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Warlock-Urban-Fantasy-Dulcie-ONeil/dp/B003UNLIOQ/ref=pd_cp_kinc_1_img


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HP Mallory said:


> If you could tag mine, I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cauldron-Bubble-Paranormal-Romance-Wilkins/dp/B003UNL8OG/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1
> 
> To Kill A Warlock: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Warlock-Urban-Fantasy-Dulcie-ONeil/dp/B003UNLIOQ/ref=pd_cp_kinc_1_img


Gotcha.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Cold as Death
Abominable
Deb x4



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6


----------



## traceya

It's a tagging miracle - totally caught up in the UK and the US

Now if Willie would stop publishing a book every second day my tagging finger might recover a bit


----------



## Rhynedahll

I like the list idea! Saves a lot of time combing through pages. 

Tagging as we speak from the list on page 30 onwards.

I would appreciate all who feel moved to tag my book in the UK. Thanks in advance!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046REKV8


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhynedahll said:


> I like the list idea! Saves a lot of time combing through pages.
> 
> Tagging as we speak from the list on page 30 onwards.
> 
> I would appreciate all who feel moved to tag my book in the UK. Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046REKV8


I copied your tags over from the US version and tagged you.


----------



## William Meikle

traceya said:


> It's a tagging miracle - totally caught up in the UK and the US
> 
> Now if Willie would stop publishing a book every second day my tagging finger might recover a bit


Not much chance of that... I have at least ten short stories coming at 99c each in the next few weeks...


----------



## 13500

Hi, everyone.

Been busy catching up. Thanks for the list on page 19 --it's a great timesaver.

I've double-checked everyone to make sure no one is forgotten. I am halfway through and will do the rest later today.

Thanks for the UK tags!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KarenW.B. said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> Been busy catching up. Thanks for the list on page 19 --it's a great timesaver.
> 
> I've double-checked everyone to make sure no one is forgotten. I am halfway through and will do the rest later today.
> 
> Thanks for the UK tags!


Karen, there have been a lot more added since page 19. The list has been updated on page 30.


----------



## 13500

Thanks so much, Gertie.   

I am all caught up.

God Save the Queen.


----------



## Monique

Okay, all caught up, I think. Phew.

In case you haven't tagged me already, here's mine!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-Time-Paranormal-Romance/dp/B0036Z9W00


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Orphan (The Key to Magic).


----------



## farrellclaire

Caught up.

I just noticed on the list - SidneyW's Blood Hunter is there twice instead of The Gift, I think.


----------



## rcordiner

OK I'm new to the UK tagging so much to catch up on - better get started - if anyone can reciprocate that would be great (all 3 are available in US and UK)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

rcordiner said:


> OK I'm new to the UK tagging so much to catch up on - better get started - if anyone can reciprocate that would be great (all 3 are available in US and UK)


Can you give us the links to your books in the UK?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged the US versions.


----------



## rcordiner

Sure - sorry!

http://amzn.to/b1jpsR
http://amzn.to/aAXQ0i
http://amzn.to/9Fg1zH

Thanks!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Hi everyone...

I've been remiss in tagging and getting tagged for the UK store.

*Can I get some UK tag support for Peace Warrior?* The UK link in my sig line now works. I'll begin tagging everyone else here right away.

Thanks,
S.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Transfered the US tags to each UK version on rcordiner's books.

Steven, I transferred the applicable US tags to your book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

rcordiner said:


> Sure - sorry!
> 
> http://amzn.to/b1jpsR
> http://amzn.to/aAXQ0i
> http://amzn.to/9Fg1zH
> 
> Thanks!


I copied your US tags over to UK. You're all tagged.

The link to Bug Island in your siggy doesn't work.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

farrellclaire said:


> Caught up.
> 
> I just noticed on the list - SidneyW's Blood Hunter is there twice instead of The Gift, I think.


Thanks for the heads-up!

Corrected. The missing link was: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gift/dp/B0045Y26DQ

RG's books now on list.


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm still tagging with the hope that they'll show up eventually. I seem to be able to post to the forum and I couldn't before without buying, so if they don't show, I'll just end up biting the bullet on the shipping.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

theapatra said:


> I'm still tagging with the hope that they'll show up eventually. I seem to be able to post to the forum and I couldn't before without buying, so if they don't show, I'll just end up biting the bullet on the shipping.


My numbers haven't gone up in weeks. I was hoping now that you guys can post, your tags would show up. My top tag is 26. That's not many for all the people I know who've made the effort to tag. Still, I'm on top in several categories, so I can't complain.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My numbers haven't gone up in weeks. I was hoping now that you guys can post, your tags would show up. My top tag is 26. That's not many for all the people I know who've made the effort to tag. Still, I'm on top in several categories, so I can't complain.


I went through all (US and UK) of yours again and found a couple I had missed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhynedahll said:


> I went through all (US and UK) of yours again and found a couple I had missed.


Thank you. That happens. Sometimes they just don't all save.


----------



## 13500

Good morning,

Tagged rcordiner (UK and US) and Steven Hawk.

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## William L.K.

I am from the US and having some trouble getting all my UK tags to go through.

Some are taking, some are not.
Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scififan said:


> I am from the US and having some trouble getting all my UK tags to go through.
> 
> Some are taking, some are not.
> Anyone else having this problem?


Have you purchased something from the UK site? If not, that may be the problem.


----------



## William L.K.

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Have you purchased something from the UK site? If not, that may be the problem.


I have tried and it keeps saying Not avaialable in the US,

what is strange is that some of my tags are taking.
I can't make up a listmania list in the UK which is making me nuts...I'll go back and try again.
thanks for the info!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

scififan said:


> I have tried and it keeps saying Not avaialable in the US,
> 
> what is strange is that some of my tags are taking.
> I can't make up a listmania list in the UK which is making me nuts...I'll go back and try again.
> thanks for the info!


You can't buy an e-book, or electronics. You need to buy something like a paperback book or a CD. I bought a cheap CD for under 1£. Shipping is the killer. Some (or so I've heard) mailed their purchase to a UK library, others to friends or board acquaintances who live in the UK to avoid the high shipping costs.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Well, that was wonderfully painful catching up to all the tags I've missed on the UK thread. I've been tagging in the US thread regularly but just started on the UK. I should be all caught up now with everyone who has posted since page 26.

*My top tag in the UK is only 3. Any help would be appreciated.*

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Steven,

I checked, but I'd already tagged your book. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Steven,

I also just checked your UK book, and I, also, have already tagged you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Well, that was wonderfully painful catching up to all the tags I've missed on the UK thread. I've been tagging in the US thread regularly but just started on the UK. I should be all caught up now with everyone who has posted since page 26.
> 
> *My top tag in the UK is only 3. Any help would be appreciated.*
> 
> Thanks all,
> S.


Tags aren't saving right now, so I'll check back later.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Well, that was wonderfully painful catching up to all the tags I've missed on the UK thread. I've been tagging in the US thread regularly but just started on the UK. I should be all caught up now with everyone who has posted since page 26.
> 
> *My top tag in the UK is only 3. Any help would be appreciated.*
> 
> Thanks all,
> S.


Got you Steven and added you to list on page 30.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steven, I tried tagging you again. Still not saving for some reason. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I still can't tag Steven's book. TT doesn't open up the window. Clicking doesn't check the box and I can't even type them in. I tried tagging a random book and I couldn't do that either. Strange. I can still post. Maybe I'll try signing out and signing back in again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, that didn't work. Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tried it and it works for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> I tried it and it works for me.


I thought so since you tagged Steven after I tried the first time.


----------



## Holly A Hook

I'd like to be tagged, if anyone wants to be tagged in return.  I think I can tag on Amazon UK, as it let me tag my own book.  

My link's in my signature, on that little list of links next to my cover.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still can't tag, so I went in through IE and tagged both Steven and Holly.  

I guess I'm going to have to clear cookies again and resign in to the UK site under Firefox.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

HP Mallory (both kindle books)
Rhyne Dahll
R Cordiner (all u.s. and u.k. books, but there are no boxes to tag for the u.k. version of bug island)
Steven L. Hawk


----------



## horse_girl

I'm a little late coming to this party, but I will catch up. I'd appreciate adding to the tags I've started for my books in the Amazon UK store:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legacies/dp/B003X95M2G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289231968&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legends-Legacies/dp/B0049H9FPG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289231968&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legends/dp/B003CC1LDS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Destiny/dp/B0049P1N7G/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-5
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Starfire-Angels-Dark-Angel-Chronicles/dp/B002JVY7B6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Broken-Wings-Starfire-Angels-Chronicles/dp/B003YRIKL2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-7
http://www.amazon.co.uk/When-Angels-Cry-Starfire-novella/dp/B003DTMUZS/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Turn-of-Curses/dp/B002G1ZXQ2/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-6

Thanks. Now to go back and tag everyone else here...


----------



## William Meikle

horse_girl said:


> I'm a little late coming to this party, but I will catch up. I'd appreciate adding to the tags I've started for my books in the Amazon UK store:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legacies/dp/B003X95M2G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289231968&sr=1-1
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legends-Legacies/dp/B0049H9FPG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289231968&sr=1-2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legends/dp/B003CC1LDS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-3
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Destiny/dp/B0049P1N7G/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-5
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Starfire-Angels-Dark-Angel-Chronicles/dp/B002JVY7B6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-4
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Broken-Wings-Starfire-Angels-Chronicles/dp/B003YRIKL2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-7
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/When-Angels-Cry-Starfire-novella/dp/B003DTMUZS/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Turn-of-Curses/dp/B002G1ZXQ2/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-6
> 
> Thanks. Now to go back and tag everyone else here...


Melanie

I don't see any tags at all on your books. I'll check back in later in case they're just taking time to get through


----------



## Rhynedahll

williemeikle said:


> Melanie
> 
> I don't see any tags at all on your books. I'll check back in later in case they're just taking time to get through


Ditto


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Same here.

Melanie, there's a list on page 30. You can just go through that.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

rcordiner x3
Peace Warrior
Tempest
HP Mallory x2
Orphan
Horsegirl x1 (will do more, I promise!)



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Interesting.  Now, I'm unable to tag UK books.  I see the tags, but they don't have boxes that I can check.  I will try to go through IE instead of Firefox.

Steve


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Interesting. Now, I'm unable to tag UK books. I see the tags, but they don't have boxes that I can check. I will try to go through IE instead of Firefox.
> 
> Steve


I was able to tag yesterday through Firefox again.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I was able to tag yesterday through Firefox again.


Was able to tag just fine yesterday. Not sure why it wasn't working today -- even through IE. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## horse_girl

Odd. I made sure I started tags for all of them. Some buyers have actually added to them. Maybe it's the browser. I have no problem seeing them in Firefox.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

horse_girl said:


> Odd. I made sure I started tags for all of them. Some buyers have actually added to them. Maybe it's the browser. I have no problem seeing them in Firefox.


Still not there and I use Firefox. Tags have obviously been acting wonky lately. I'll try again later. It might take a couple of days to get straight, but we won't forget you.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Melanie, I was able to tag one of your UK books. The others still don't have tags. I use IE.

While I was at it, I tagged your US books from your Bibliography page from your sig.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rhynedahll said:


> Melanie, I was able to tag one of your UK books. The others still don't have tags. I use IE.
> 
> While I was at it, I tagged your US books from your Bibliography page from your sig.


Those are tags I copied from the US page to the first book on the list. I didn't have time to do the rest.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rhynedahll said:


> Melanie, I was able to tag one of your UK books. The others still don't have tags. I use IE.
> 
> While I was at it, I tagged your US books from your Bibliography page from your sig.


Ditto


----------



## William L.K.

Hey all,

I'm catch-up now with those I haven't tagged.
Thanks in advance for tagging me back!

I heard there ia a MAJOR internet connection problem going on in the UK right now?  
What's going on?  Anyone know?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scififan said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm catch-up now with those I haven't tagged.
> Thanks in advance for tagging me back!
> 
> I heard there ia a MAJOR internet connection problem going on in the UK right now?
> What's going on? Anyone know?


I was just on two boards over there and didn't have a problem.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.

Added Holly Hook's and Melanie Nilles books to the list on page 30.

Melanie, I brought some of your tags over from the US books (max 15 per book).  Let's see, with 7 round-trips across the Atlantic and at a very reasonable $0.01 per mile, you owe me . . . a considerable sum.  Yeah, yeah, I know, you're going to pay for my virtual trips with virtual dollars.  Ah, well, it was worth a try.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Horsegirl x7



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6

(I added a "fiction" tag on mine, if y'all wouldn't mind...)


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ok, finally got all 8 for Horsegirl.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Got Horsegirl's UK books, and I added fiction to Pale Boundaries.


----------



## William Meikle

horse_girl said:


> I'm a little late coming to this party, but I will catch up. I'd appreciate adding to the tags I've started for my books in the Amazon UK store:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legacies/dp/B003X95M2G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289231968&sr=1-1
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legends-Legacies/dp/B0049H9FPG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289231968&sr=1-2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legends/dp/B003CC1LDS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-3
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Destiny/dp/B0049P1N7G/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-5
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Starfire-Angels-Dark-Angel-Chronicles/dp/B002JVY7B6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-4
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Broken-Wings-Starfire-Angels-Chronicles/dp/B003YRIKL2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-7
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/When-Angels-Cry-Starfire-novella/dp/B003DTMUZS/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Turn-of-Curses/dp/B002G1ZXQ2/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1289232100&sr=1-6
> 
> Thanks. Now to go back and tag everyone else here...


Got you now Melanie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged all of Melanie's and Scott, I added fiction.


----------



## Beth O

Hi all,

I've tagged every book on the list on page 30, which looks like it's updated to November 10th. Everyone who posted afterward was already on that list.

My first two are on that list but the new one isn't. If you could all tag this new one I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004A8ZVM0/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Beth O said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've tagged every book on the list on page 30, which looks like it's updated to November 10th. Everyone who posted afterward was already on that list.
> 
> My first two are on that list but the new one isn't. If you could all tag this new one I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004A8ZVM0/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


I didn't see any tags there, so I imported most from your US page. I added your book to the list. Congrats on a new book!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new book Beth.


----------



## William L.K.

Good Morning from NY!
I am able to tag in the UK this morning!!!!  I'm off to get all the ones I've missed

I added a couple of tags to mine if you wouldn't mind. Thanks!


----------



## traceya

All caught up including all of Melanie's and Steven's [although I had to do that one twice?]
Couldn't tag Aris 'Bass' book - have to try again later

Cheers all and thanks for the tags back 
Trace


----------



## Gertie Kindle

More UK anomalies. Beth's tags were listed, but there wasn't anything in the TT box. I was able to click them the old way. 

Add the new tags to The Voice.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Beth O
added taggs to The Voice



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6

(I added a "fiction" tag on mine, if y'all wouldn't mind...)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had already done that, Scott. 

I wish my tags would move up. They've been stuck on 25 for weeks.


----------



## Beth O

Thanks guys.  The tags showed up for me last night, then not this morning.  Weird.  But they're back now.  Thank you to everyone who clicked on the new one.


----------



## liam.judge

scififan said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm catch-up now with those I haven't tagged.
> Thanks in advance for tagging me back!
> 
> I heard there ia a MAJOR internet connection problem going on in the UK right now?
> What's going on? Anyone know?


Yeah, my internet provider is Talk Talk and they had connection problems recently. It's back to normal now though thankfully.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

horse_girl (all books)
Beth O (new book)
swcleveland: i've tagged your book but i didn't see the new fiction tag you added, just other tags like speculative fiction, etc.


----------



## William L.K.

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I wish my tags would move up. They've been stuck on 25 for weeks.


Mine as well. My tag numbers haven't budged in weeks!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

I've been neglecting this thread for far too long. Now that _Dismember_ is out, I really ought to work on getting some UK tags. I'm going to go through the list on page 30 and start tagging. I'd sure appreciate it if you'd tag me back.

_Dismember_: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dismember/dp/B004AYDK7M/
_Down the Drain_: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Down-the-Drain/dp/B003XRE5LM


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged your books, US and UK, Daniel.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dismembered tagged you, Daniel.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Daniel.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## swcleveland

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I wish my tags would move up. They've been stuck on 25 for weeks.


Mine too 



liam.judge said:


> swcleveland: i've tagged your book but i didn't see the new fiction tag you added, just other tags like speculative fiction, etc.


Something strange going on with uk tagging, it seems....

But I guess we must press on!

Tagged:

Dismember
Down The Drain


----------



## horse_girl

Thanks for the tags. I think I'm caught up. Thanks for the notice on Page 30. That helped a LOT.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Whew! That took awhile, but I've tagged all those listed on page 30, plus another on the last page here. Whenever you all have a moment, please tag the following:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crown-Heather-N-Gemini-Sasson/dp/0982715803/ (Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crown-Heather-Bruce-Trilogy/dp/B003V5X9N6/ (Kindle)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Isabeau-Novel-Queen-Isabella-Mortimer/dp/0982715811/ (Paperback)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Isabeau-Novel-Queen-Isabella-Mortimer/dp/B003ZYFBMU/ (Kindle)

Thanks much!
Gemi


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Gemi.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Hope you guys don't mind my jumping in on this one. I just got my UK tags to hold so I can tag now.

So far have tagged: Maria x 6; Bar Steward; Willie x 7; Gertie x 4; Jason Letts; T. Brookside x 2 and Monique. I'll be working away to catch up. My links are below and I could sure use some tags. Also tagged Vicki's Not What She Seems as a test to make sure the tags were holding.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C

Thanks
Linda


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Still working.  Valmore x 1 (I couldn't get the first link to work); Nell Gavin; J.W. x. 3; Sibel x 2; Donna; TSoroz; D. M. Trink and Mary McDonald.

Whew!  This is going to take a while.


Linda


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up. 

And copied Linda's tags over from the US editions


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Gemini's and Linda's



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your two books Linda.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Thanks guys. Still working. Tagged Philvan x 2; Sandra - Crazy For You (did not see links for the others); Dreamwand; John Fitch (Lost count John, but when I got to your short stories there were no tags so I couldn't tag them); Vyrl x 2.

Thanks again for reciprocating.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C

Linda


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged you Gemini.

Edit: and Linda. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046REKV8


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Up through page 6, which included: Daniel; David x 3; Scott, Stacey, Danielle, Ricky (lost count but got them all); Cliff (one of your links isn't woking, but I can't remember which one); D.A. and maybe more, but I lost my pen and lost track of the names.

Will continue tomorrow. Thanks for reciprocating.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C

Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you. That was a lot of work.


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one today from me. All tags gratefully accepted










http://www.amazon.co.uk/Berserker/dp/B004CRSQSU/


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it Willie. Congratulations.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged page 7 and 8, which included Donna, James, Noah, PA and RE. Still working.

Thanks for reciprocating.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C

Linda


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged your new one, Willie.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Gemini. I'm reading Isabeau right now. I'm pretty familiar with the story so I'm enjoying the read.

Got you, too, Linda. Did anybody tell you there's a list on page 30? It'll save you a lot of time.

Willie, got your new one. Congrats.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you, Gemini. I'm reading Isabeau right now. I'm pretty familiar with the story so I'm enjoying the read.
> 
> Got you, too, Linda. Did anybody tell you there's a list on page 30? It'll save you a lot of time.
> 
> Willie, got your new one. Congrats.


Oh, geez, now I'm nervous.

All caught up with Linda's and Willie's. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Oh, geez, now I'm nervous.
> 
> All caught up with Linda's and Willie's. Thanks, everyone!


No need to be nervous. I'm about 3/4 of the way through and I was drawn in right away.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Thanks for the tip on page 30. Make it up to pg 23 on that list and got everyone. **Except one that had no tags, and I'll pull it out of the list tomorrow. It was a financial book, I think. On Power of something.

Fingers are tired, so I'm calling it a night. Hopefully finish up tomorrow.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C

Linda


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I'm all caught up, again.

Willie (new book), Linda, Daniel and Gemi: Your books have been added to the

LIST OF BOOKS ON THIS THREAD ON PAGE 30


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Somebody must have tagged me that has actual tagging privileges in the UK because my numbers just went up one. Gosh that feels good.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Somebody must have tagged me that has actual tagging privileges in the UK because my numbers just went up one. Gosh that feels good.


Hey, you have 5 more tags than my highest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Hey, you have 5 more tags than my highest.


I started earlier.

I'm just happy another tag counted. That means that a) our efforts are not always in vain, and b) the counting program isn't broken.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Daniel Pyle (both books)
N. Gemini Sasson (all books)
Linda S. Prather (both books)
William Meikle (new book)


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Wilie's new book.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Got everyone on the list on page 30. Will finish later tonight. There was one book, and I'm sorry, I don't remember who, that was tagged bathroom. It didn't seem appropriate to me, so I didn't tag bathroom, but if I was wrong just let me know.

Thanks for reciprocating.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C

Linda


----------



## Rhynedahll

I have a new one. Thanks in advance for tagging! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004CYEXFS


----------



## Ricky Sides

Your tags weren't showing, so I transfered the US tags with the exception of the 99 cent tag.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged in the UK Jason.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged H. Jonas Not your Typical. . . (by the way, love the title).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C

Linda


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ricky Sides said:


> Your tags weren't showing, so I transfered the US tags with the exception of the 99 cent tag.


Thanks!

And thanks for all the quick tags!


----------



## Beth O

Tagged:

The Voice
Daniel Pyle x 2
N. Gemini Sasson x 2
Linda Prather x 2
William Meikle (new one)
Rhyendahll (new one)

I'm caught up.  Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Beth x 2 (had already tagged one); RCordiner x 3 and I'm up through page 33. Only 3 more to go.

Thanks for reciprocating.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C

Linda


----------



## Carl Ashmore

I would like to be involved in this. I'm quite new though and don't really understand what I'd have to do. Do I just go onto your books Amazon pages and click your tags? I'm in UK, so I hope that helps
Carl
x


----------



## Ricky Sides

Carl,

I tagged the US version of The Time Hunters. Need the UK link please. The same holds true for the other book. That book has no US tags, so I couldn't tag it. If you can't add tags please post the tags you want for that book  and I'll be happy to tag it.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Hi Ricky,
I've hit the 'agree with tags' on uk and US sites for Birth of Peacekeepers. I hope I've done it correctly.. I don't quite get the tag thing. I'm something of a thick idiot


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Oh, and here's the UK link for Time Hunters. Cheers.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Time-Hunters/dp/B0045OUPZC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1290264474&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Carl,

I tagged your UK version.

Clicking "*Agree with these tags*" opens a voting box where you choose *yes* or *no*. It doesn't vote for you. You still have to manually select one of the options.

Thank you for the effort.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Carl tagged both the US and UK version of Time Hunters, but there were no tags for Silent. I'll check back for it later. As Ricky said, simply hitting the agree doesn't work. I found that out the hard way after going through half the list here. Easiest way I've found is pull up the page - hit tt - and this pulls up the tags. It doesn't pull up all of them, but the first 15 or 16 I think. Then you click on those. Makes a long process, but everyone has been great about reciprocating on the tagging and they're worth it.

Thanks for reciprocating.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C

Linda


----------



## Rhynedahll

Carl, I've tagged Time Hunters US and UK. The other book has no tags still.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Carl.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

H. Jonas's new book and Carl's 2 have been added to the LIST ON PAGE 30.

Easy method for navigating between UK and US stores.

UK-->US: Change .uk to m in the url
US-->UK: Change m (in com) to .uk

Eg: my book, Courtesan:

UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98

to US
http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98

It doesn't matter what comes after the ASIN.

E.g.
US
http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan-ebook/dp/B003P2VH98/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1290317170&sr=1-2

to UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan-ebook/dp/B003P2VH98/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1290317170&sr=1-2

The above links won't work because I fiddled with them to change colour. Here's the last one with working links:

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan-ebook/dp/B003P2VH98/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1290317170&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan-ebook/dp/B003P2VH98/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1290317170&sr=1-2

only difference is I changed the m in .com to .uk


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Wow that list on page 30 is pretty complete. Just came up through page 33 through 37 and I have everyone tagged so far. Tried to add the new tags asked for, but was told I could only do 15 tags on the item.

All caught up! Yea!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C

Linda


----------



## Carl Ashmore

I will start tagging of all you guys back. Thank you. I'll make sure I do it manually.
Carl


----------



## Carl Ashmore

I've tagged you guys. I hope it's worked.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Wow that list on page 30 is pretty complete. Just came up through page 33 through 37 and I have everyone tagged so far. Tried to add the new tags asked for, but was told I could only do 15 tags on the item.
> 
> All caught up! Yea!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C
> 
> Linda


I hope it is complete! I've been maintaining and updating it since August (page 7). If anyone's books aren't on it, or their link is incorrect, please let me know and I'll fix that.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

D.A. you've done an awesome job on the list, and I for one really appreciate it.  I was moving along page by page slowly until Ricky told me about the list.  After that it was easy.  


Linda


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Berserker
Gemini x2
Carl x2


----------



## SidneyW

Been away from tagging a few days, but got back to it and worked further down the master list. I have a new YA now available in UK. Deadly Delivery. UK link is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Delivery/dp/B004CFBIQ4/


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Sidney, tried to tag Deadly but there weren't any tags.  Will check back later.


Linda


----------



## SidneyW

Hmm, don't know what was going on Linda. I'm seeing them now.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Carl Ashmore (Both books on the u.s. amazon website. Do you have links to the u.k. versions of your books?)
Sidney: I clicked on the link in your signature to tag the u.k. version your new book but it directed me to the u.s. version


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Deadly Delivery in the UK.  Caught up for now.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Deadly Delivery. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Deadly Delivery done.


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one today. As ever, all tags gratefully appreciated.

www.amazon.co.uk/The-Sleeping-God-ebook/dp/B004DERGOW/


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it Willie. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you, Willie. Congrats.


----------



## William L.K.

Looks like I have a bit of catching up to do.
I'm on my way!!!

Willie...You are a writing machine!
Congrats on the new release.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Willie and Sidney: Tagged and your books have been added to The List on Page 30.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Sidney's Deadly Delivery and Willie's new one.  

All caught up again.

Linda


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Deadly Delivery
Sleeping God


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just to let everyone know, my tag count has gone up. YAY! Must have some eligible taggers dropping by.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Thanks for this.  I went over there and tagged all of my six books.  None were tagged.  No wonder sales were dead in the water.  As you say:  we'll see if the tags stick.  None of the U.S. customer reviews are there either.  Can we put those in, too?


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Oops.  meant to say will tag others, too.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Okay here are my books at U.K. kindle store:
Please, tag away as many as you can stand to do.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_19?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=consuelo+saah+baehr&sprefix=co

thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have to start cooking, but I'll come back and tag after putting on five pounds.

You can't transfer your reviews. Only the people who actually wrote them can copy them to the UK. You can, however, copy reviews you have written. I copied all the reviews of had done to the UK site.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I can't see any tags on your UK books, Consuelo


----------



## Ricky Sides

I couldn't see any tags either. Most likely she can't tag there yet. You have to make a purchase.  It gets confusing because they show on the users computer, but they aren't activated until the user makes a purchase. Then they retroactively activate. I transferred her tags to the UK site. They should be visible now.

5 pounds Gertie? I swear I put on 8.  

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Laura Lond

I am jumping in! Added tags, here are links to my books in the UK store:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004774MWE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003Y5H8AS

Going up the thread and tagging!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

All caught up with Sidney, Willie, Consuelo and Laura.

And I have one more to add to mine from page 30:

_Worth Dying For (The Bruce Trilogy: Book II)_

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DI7L0W

Thanks, all!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I tagged the new people on the thread. If you haven't done so already, please consider tagging my own novels:

_Firefly Island_: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Firefly-Island-an-Epic-Fantasy/dp/B003FGXLHU/

_Flaming Dove_: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flaming-Dove-a-Dark-Fantasy/dp/B004089EPA


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up. Thanks for all the tags on my new stuff folks (and I've just today agreed to 3 new books going on before Xmas, so more on the way)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Consuelo and N. Gemini.  I think I'm all caught up again.

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Consuelo, Laura and Gemini's new one. 

For the new people, go to page 30 to find a complete list. 

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> 5 pounds Gertie? I swear I put on 8.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving.


All I know is the elastic waist on my slacks will never be the same.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tagged Consuelo, Laura and Gemini's new one. These books have been added to http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg708005.html#msg708005 The List on Page 30.


----------



## Laura Lond

All caught up! Whew! (That list on Page 30 is SO helpful!)


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

An after Thanksgiving thankful note--I'm still caught up.

Linda


----------



## DonnaFaz

Hi, everyone! I finally made a purchase in the UK store and am now able to tag and review books there. I'd love some tags for my UK Kindle and paperback (links in my sig line). I am a religious tagger and always tag back and I tag 15 tags per book! Margaret/Gertie and Willie (and others, I hope) can vouch for me.  

Thanks!
~Donna~


----------



## Ricky Sides

I checked, and I'd already tagged both versions, but I did see some new tags for the kindle version and tagged those.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Consuelo x6
Laura x2
Worth Dying For
Merry-Go-Round

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291078002&sr=8-1
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1291078047&sr=8-2

I'm also trying to get the tag "fiction" added--it doesn't seem to take, but if you wouldn't mind trying...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I see "fiction", Scott.


----------



## DonnaFaz

Scott, Ricky and Margaret, I tagged you.

~Donna~


----------



## D.A. Boulter

DonnaFaz said:


> Hi, everyone! I finally made a purchase in the UK store and am now able to tag and review books there. I'd love some tags for my UK Kindle and paperback (links in my sig line). I am a religious tagger and always tag back and I tag 15 tags per book! Margaret/Gertie and Willie (and others, I hope) can vouch for me.
> 
> Thanks!
> ~Donna~


I find that your paperback is already up on the list on page 30. I tagged the new tags and want you to live up to your word to tag 15 tags per book of mine . . . okay, trick question--I don't have 15 tags on each of my books, and, thank you, no, don't just add a couple off the top of your head. I don't need a tag like ''joker".

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## mamiller

Greetings all! 

I wonder if I could humbly submit my new romantic suspense to your weary-muscled tagging fingers? BORROWED TIME


----------



## D.A. Boulter

mamiller said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> I wonder if I could humbly submit my new romantic suspense to your weary-muscled tagging fingers? BORROWED TIME


You realize that this is the UK tagging thread and you gave a link to the US copy of your book? I added it to the List on Page 30.

Here's the link to Maureen's new book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Borrowed-Time/dp/B004E3X9CK

Congrats on your new book.


----------



## mamiller

I'm sorry D.A.  Not nearly enough coffee in me yet.  I should not be permitted to post until after my third cup of coffee!  Thank you for your help!  Now I must go tag...


----------



## DonnaFaz

D.A. Boulter said:


> I find that your paperback is already up on the list on page 30. I tagged the new tags and want you to live up to your word to tag 15 tags per book of mine . . . okay, trick question--I don't have 15 tags on each of my books, and, thank you, no, don't just add a couple off the top of your head. I don't need a tag like ''joker".
> 
> Congrats on your purchase.


Thanks for the list!! And thanks for adding me! I'll use it to check and double-check my tagging.

~Donna~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DonnaFaz said:


> Scott, Ricky and Margaret, I tagged you.
> 
> ~Donna~


Yay, Donna! Your tags showed up. Thanks. Going to tag you now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Donna, I had already tagged you in the UK but you had one that I missed.

Maureen, got you tagged in the UK.

Just a tip for those who would like to review and tag in the UK, you have to buy something there. Donna exchanged GC's with an English author that needed to buy something here. Another way to avoid horrendous shipping charges is to buy a paperback (preferably your own) and have it shipped to a library over there. Charitable donation, advertising expense, it should be deductible.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up here too. Thanks for all the tags folks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My UK tags have really moved up in the last week so thank you, everyone.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks for the tags Donna.

Tagged Borrowed Time.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

All caught up. I still need some tags, so if you haven't tagged me, please do.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C

Thanks, Linda


----------



## mamiller

I got both of yours, Linda.

Ricky, thank you    

Margaret...you are always the best!

I'm looking to see what I haven't tagged on the UK site.  As I go through these, I have tagged many already, but I'm double-checking to be sure.  I don't want anyone to go needlessly untagged!


----------



## swcleveland

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I see "fiction", Scott.


I see it if I'm logged in; if not it doesn't show up !

Tagged:

Borrowed Time (UK & US)


----------



## Ricky Sides

swcleveland said:


> I see it if I'm logged in; if not it doesn't show up !
> 
> Tagged:
> 
> Borrowed Time (UK & US)


Then that probably means you don't have posting and tagging privileges on Amazon UK. You can test that by attempting to post a reply in a UK discussion group.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I've tagged Maureen's new UK book.

My tags in the UK are rather anemic. Would everyone please check to make sure you tagged me there? Thanks!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004CYEXFS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0046REKV8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/La-causalit%C3%A9-French-Edition/dp/B004ASN9ZG


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I hadn't tagged your French Edition, Jonas. Done now.

Ricky, I think everyone can post now without buying. It's the tagging and reviewing they can't do unless they buy. And Scott started that tagging thread over there before they lifted the restriction so he's eligible to tag. I'm hoping they lift the other restrictions, too, and maybe all our tags will finally count.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Jonas, checked yours and I had not tagged your French edition either.  Done now.

Checked last night and I have tagged 384 books.

Linda


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

william meikle (new book)
consuelo saah baehr
laura lond 
N. Geminin Sasson
sw cleveland:  added the "fiction" tag for you
Rhynedahll


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Maureen A. Miller (Borrowed Time)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Oh I see. Thanks Gertie.


----------



## swcleveland

Ricky Sides said:


> Then that probably means you don't have posting and tagging privileges on Amazon UK. You can test that by attempting to post a reply in a UK discussion group.


That seems the most obvious, except that I do, indeed, have posting rights at UK! I have noticed that my tag count has been "frozen" for some time, despite the fact that several folks have acknowledged that they've tagged me.

Curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

swcleveland said:


> That seems the most obvious, except that I do, indeed, have posting rights at UK! I have noticed that my tag count has been "frozen" for some time, despite the fact that several folks have acknowledged that they've tagged me.
> 
> Curiouser and curiouser...


My tag count was frozen for probably months. The last week or so it's jumped up by five.


----------



## William L.K.

Gertie, mine were frozen also for a LONG time. Last week they went up a bit as well. Thanks to all those tagging!


----------



## mamiller

Thank you for your tags.  I'm looking and it looks like I have alot of you already....not sure how that works with the whole US/UK thing, but rest assured, if I haven't, I'm certainly going to do so!

The only one that I see right now that I haven't tagged is sciFiFan.  But you're all done now!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

mamiller said:


> Thank you for your tags. I'm looking and it looks like I have alot of you already....not sure how that works with the whole US/UK thing, but rest assured, if I haven't, I'm certainly going to do so!
> 
> The only one that I see right now that I haven't tagged is sciFiFan. But you're all done now!


I have a list of all the links to our books (UK versions) on page 30. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg708005.html#msg708005

The US books are at amazon.com; the UK books are at amazon.co.uk . If you click on the book icons in our sigs you may be going to the US site.

From your earlier post:


mamiller said:


> Greetings all!
> 
> I wonder if I could humbly submit my new romantic suspense to your weary-muscled tagging fingers? BORROWED TIME


I assumed that you were already a member of this thread. I find out, now, that you weren't and thus your other two books missed getting on the list. I've now tagged and added them as well. (I brought over some of the tags for Rogue Wave from the US site as the UK site had none.)


----------



## William Meikle

mamiller said:


> Thank you for your tags. I'm looking and it looks like I have alot of you already....not sure how that works with the whole US/UK thing, but rest assured, if I haven't, I'm certainly going to do so!
> 
> The only one that I see right now that I haven't tagged is sciFiFan. But you're all done now!


My US books are on the click-through from the covers in my sig. My UK ones are at the Amazon UK link in the sig


----------



## mamiller

Thank you both.  You're absolutely right.  I was clicking on the sig's.  I'll start in on that list, D.A...and thanks so much for the trouble you went through.  You haven't seen me much on this thread because I was having difficulties tagging UK books, but now I'll get cracking!  Thanks again.


----------



## Spinneyhead

I've just discovered tagging thanks to this thread. I'm going to pop back to page 30 and tag a few of the books on the list, but first I'd like to add Sounds of Soldiers to the list- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-of-Soldiers/dp/B004A157PS/. It's the most comprehensively tagged of my Kindle books, but I've added a couple of tags to each of my other books- http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ian%20Pattinson

Ian


----------



## William Meikle

Spinneyhead said:


> I've just discovered tagging thanks to this thread. I'm going to pop back to page 30 and tag a few of the books on the list, but first I'd like to add Sounds of Soldiers to the list- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-of-Soldiers/dp/B004A157PS/. It's the most comprehensively tagged of my Kindle books, but I've added a couple of tags to each of my other books- http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ian%20Pattinson
> 
> Ian


Got it Ian -- welcome to the thread


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Spinneyhead said:


> I've just discovered tagging thanks to this thread. I'm going to pop back to page 30 and tag a few of the books on the list, but first I'd like to add Sounds of Soldiers to the list- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-of-Soldiers/dp/B004A157PS/. It's the most comprehensively tagged of my Kindle books, but I've added a couple of tags to each of my other books- http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ian%20Pattinson
> 
> Ian


Welcome, Ian!

I have tagged all your UK books.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Spinneyhead said:


> I've just discovered tagging thanks to this thread. I'm going to pop back to page 30 and tag a few of the books on the list, but first I'd like to add Sounds of Soldiers to the list- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-of-Soldiers/dp/B004A157PS/. It's the most comprehensively tagged of my Kindle books, but I've added a couple of tags to each of my other books- http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Ian%20Pattinson
> 
> Ian


Got you and added your books to the List on Page 30.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Ian. Nice list.


----------



## Beth O

Tagged:

Carl Ashmore x2
Sidney W. (new one)
William Meikle (new one)
Consuelo x6
Laura Lond x2
Gemini Sassoon (new one)
Maureen Miller (new one)
Jonas Rhyendahl (new one)
Ian Pattinson x5

I'm caught up!

If the new people would tag me back I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I just noticed that someone added the misspelled tag 'andventure' to 'Courtesan'. As the correct tag 'adventure' is already up there, I'd appreciate this one getting untagged and/or voted down and off the front page.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003P2VH98

Thanks,

Doug.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## William Meikle

D.A. Boulter said:


> I just noticed that someone added the misspelled tag 'andventure' to 'Courtesan'. As the correct tag 'adventure' is already up there, I'd appreciate this one getting untagged and/or voted down and off the front page.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003P2VH98
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Doug.


Done


----------



## kcmay

I bought myself a gift card from Amazon UK yesterday, so I'm hoping that purchase will count me as a customer and I can tag books for real (instead of the fake tagging it was letting me do before).

Here are my UK URLs, if anyone would care to tag:

Venom: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
Kinshield: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003XT5IYI
Sacrifice: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0040ZN166

Thanks!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Ian x 5; DA downtagged your andventure one (down to 3 tags now).  I think I'm caught up.  Thanks for reciprocating.  My tags haven't really moved in a while and sometimes on 1 tag will go up. 


Linda


----------



## Ricky Sides

kcmay said:


> I bought myself a gift card from Amazon UK yesterday, so I'm hoping that purchase will count me as a customer and I can tag books for real (instead of the fake tagging it was letting me do before).
> 
> Here are my UK URLs, if anyone would care to tag:
> 
> Venom: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
> Kinshield: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003XT5IYI
> Sacrifice: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0040ZN166
> 
> Thanks!


Tagged Venom of the Vipers. Sole Sacrifice didn't have tags, so I transferred the Amazon US tags to it.


----------



## William Meikle

kcmay said:


> I bought myself a gift card from Amazon UK yesterday, so I'm hoping that purchase will count me as a customer and I can tag books for real (instead of the fake tagging it was letting me do before).
> 
> Here are my UK URLs, if anyone would care to tag:
> 
> Venom: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
> Kinshield: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003XT5IYI
> Sacrifice: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0040ZN166
> 
> Thanks!


And done


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

KC taged Vipers and your first one.  I had already tagged Kinshield (I think my mind is going trying to remember names and authors).  


All caught up again.

Linda


----------



## kcmay

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged Venom of the Vipers. Sole Sacrifice didn't have tags, so I transferred the Amazon US tags to it.


Oh woops! Thank you


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Done, DA.

KC, I had already tagged Kinshield, but now I got the other two.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KC, my tags just went up by one. I don't know if you've already started retagging, but we suspect that once you buy something, your "fake" tags automatically count.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

K.C.: Kinshield was already on the List on Page 30 http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg708005.html#msg708005

I've added the other two to the list.

Thanks to those who down-tagged 'andventure'.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

DA you ROCK!  That list is so helpful.


Linda


----------



## Rhynedahll

D.A. Boulter said:



> K.C.: Kinshield was already on the List on Page 30 http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg708005.html#msg708005
> 
> I've added the other two to the list.
> 
> Thanks to those who down-tagged 'andventure'.


Likewise, already tagged Kinshield. Tagged the other two for you!


----------



## Laura Lond

Please tag the UK version of my newest release:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Magic-Bracelet/dp/B004E3XC3G

Thanks!!

Back to tagging...


----------



## William Meikle

Laura Lond said:


> Please tag the UK version of my newest release:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Magic-Bracelet/dp/B004E3XC3G
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Back to tagging...


Done


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Laura.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Laura, tagged your new one.  Congrats!


----------



## Rhynedahll

I've tagged the UK version of your newest, Laura!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Done, Laura and good luck.


----------



## kcmay

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> KC, my tags just went up by one. I don't know if you've already started retagging, but we suspect that once you buy something, your "fake" tags automatically count.


I suspect they just started counting for real -- the "fake" ones were still there for most of the books on the list, including yours.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Magic Bracelet
Sounds of Soldiers
Voted down "andventure"


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/ref=pd_rhf_p_img_3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1291510795&sr=1-2


----------



## William Meikle

New today.

In this collection of eleven new stories you'll find some people, some Deep Old Ones, some ghosts, a demonic puppet, a dreaming god, a Samurai, some private detectives, Excalibur, an angel and, last but by no means least, a yeti.

I think this set of stories contains some of my best writing ever. (Also coming soon in print)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## William L.K.

I was wondering if someone in the UK could help me.

I have a new book coming out and I can't seem to get any of my tags to stick...They took on US amazon, but not Amazon UK.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Eye-of-the-Storm/dp/B004ELAESO

This is the amazon us site:
http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Storm-ebook/dp/B004ELAESO

I appreciate it if someone could help me out.
Thanks!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Willie, got your new one.  William I copied your US tags over to the UK book.  Hope they stick.


Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Willie.

William, the tags were gone and I couldn't even copy them over from the US. There wasn't even a box to type them in individually.

Remind us tomorrow and we'll try again.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Got Willie's new one and copied the tags from US to UK on Scifan's new one. (It seemed to work, anyway.)


----------



## M.C. Walker

Hi to everyone.  Would appreciate tags for Blood Son for Amazon UK, and will certainly reciprocate.  Thanks!

M.C. Walker


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

M. C. already tagged you.  William I checked and it shows my tags that I copied over so it looks like they're holding.

Linda


----------



## Rhynedahll

M.C. Walker said:


> Hi to everyone. Would appreciate tags for Blood Son for Amazon UK, and will certainly reciprocate. Thanks!
> 
> M.C. Walker


UK link?


----------



## William Meikle

M.C. Walker said:


> Hi to everyone. Would appreciate tags for Blood Son for Amazon UK, and will certainly reciprocate. Thanks!
> 
> M.C. Walker


Copied your US tags over to the UK page...


----------



## Beth O

I tagged two by KC May and William Meikle's newest.

I tried to tag these but no tags were listed:
KC May's Kinsheild
Laura Lond's Magic Bracelet
Eye of the Storm.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Oops. UK Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Son/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1291589399&sr=1-2

Thanks again.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Also, here's a link for my Miriam Minger books.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger

Forgot to add that in my last post. Would very much appreciate tags for Amazon UK. Time to get tagging everybody else!

Miriam


----------



## Rhynedahll

Miriam Minger said:


> Oops. UK Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Son/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1291589399&sr=1-2
> 
> Thanks again.


Tagged.


----------



## William Meikle

Miriam Minger said:


> Also, here's a link for my Miriam Minger books.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger
> 
> Forgot to add that in my last post. Would very much appreciate tags for Amazon UK. Time to get tagging everybody else!
> 
> Miriam


I don't see any tags on any of them Miriam


----------



## Miriam Minger

When I click on that Amazon UK link, I see the tags I added today for all 10 books: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger

Not sure why you're not seeing it. Thanks for trying, though.

Miriam


----------



## Laura Lond

williemeikle said:


> I don't see any tags on any of them Miriam


I don't see any tags either... And I do have tags for Magic Bracelet on Amazon UK. Strange.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Something strange going on over there.

William LK, I was able to copy over the tags. Hope they took okay.

Tagged Blood Son.

Miriam, I'll check again tomorrow to see if your tags are showing up.


----------



## William L.K.

It appears that some tags took in the UK...Thanks so much!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

scififan said:


> It appears that some tags took in the UK...Thanks so much!


Glad to hear it. I'll check again tomorrow to make sure the tags I clicked for you are still showing.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Latest books tagged and added to the List on Page 30 http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg708005.html#msg708005


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Added Miriam Minger's Books to List on Page 30 and moved all tags from the US copies to the UK pages. (with the exception of the 'medieval fiction' tag that she didn't want.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Whispers
Eye of the Storm



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/ref=pd_rhf_p_img_3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1291510795&sr=1-2


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Miriam, got all but Wild Roses which didn't show me any tags.  I'll check back later.  I did notice they were having trouble with their tagging site.  On three of Miriam's books when I hit save tags it kept having Failed Entry Try Again and I had to do it 2 to 3 times to get it to save the tags.


Linda


----------



## William L.K.

After having a couple of days where the tags on my new book were coming and going, they are now up!
Thank you for all the new tags.
If anyone hasn't tagged my new one, I'd appreciate it.

And of course, I'll hit you back. (well, not literally. lol)


----------



## Ricky Sides

M.C. Walker said:


> Hi to everyone. Would appreciate tags for Blood Son for Amazon UK, and will certainly reciprocate. Thanks!
> 
> M.C. Walker


Done.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Miriam Minger said:


> When I click on that Amazon UK link, I see the tags I added today for all 10 books: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger
> 
> Not sure why you're not seeing it. Thanks for trying, though.
> 
> Miriam


Hi there,

I tagged all ten. 

Have a great night,
Ricky


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:

The Eye of the Storm
The Voice
Pale Boundaries
PELGRAFF
Courtesan
Pilton's Moon
Catherine and the Captain
Ariana's Pride
Only In My Dreams
The Kinshield Legacy
10 books by Ricky Sides

I'm working my way back to the middle of the list where I left off before.  I'll try to get everyone's books in here tagged within the next couple days.  Thanks for tagging mine back!


----------



## JoeMitchell

I'm having some trouble getting my UK tags organized.  Two of the most important tags seem to have got lost and I need help boosting them to be more primary.

The two that need boosting most are "post apocalypse" and "science fiction".  If you could swing by and click those, I'd appreciate the help.  If you do it with 'tt', you could just paste this block in place of what was there before:

kindle, science fiction, post apocalypse, fantasy, adventure, epic, future, artificial intelligence, robots, telepathy, cybernetics, cyborg, mutants

Thanks for the help, everyone!  I'm working my way through this thread and will tag all of your books pretty soon.  I'm also updating the tagging on books I tagged before, agreeing with new tags if they've been updated.


----------



## Ricky Sides

I added the two you wanted Joe. They weren't there at all.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Ricky Sides said:


> I added the two you wanted Joe. They weren't there at all.


I tagged the new ones also.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Thanks, they seem to be sticking.  Both were at 1 when I looked, and now 3.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Miriam, tagged Wild Roses.  Joe, I think there must be something wrong with UK's site.  I went to add your tags and they were already added and I had already tagged them.  It was up to 18 I think.  I checked twice.  I think sometimes the tags are disappearing and then coming back to where they were.  I've found several books I KNOW I tagged and yet when I doubled checked it showed I had no tags there.  Frustrating.  I just keep checking people when I have time.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

JoeMitchell said:


> Thanks, they seem to be sticking. Both were at 1 when I looked, and now 3.


I tagged the two new ones and they went up to 2 (this was several hours ago), but I see them still at 2. Weird.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Hi all,

I am new to the UK exchange. I have started at the top of the list and am working through it, have tagged the first two author's books so far. Any help with mine would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Saffina.


----------



## William Meikle

Saffina said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to the UK exchange. I have started at the top of the list and am working through it, have tagged the first two author's books so far. Any help with mine would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Saffina.


Hi Safina

Didn't see anything to tag on either your UK or .com page. I'll check back later.

And if you go to page 30, you'll find a list of all the books that we've tagged here.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Saffina said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to the UK exchange. I have started at the top of the list and am working through it, have tagged the first two author's books so far. Any help with mine would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Saffina.


You can find a list of all books in this thread (with links) on Page 30.  List on Page 30 http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg708005.html#msg708005 It would also help if you had tags we could vote up. Either add the tags to the books or put them on a list here so we can copy and paste them.

e.g. Tags I want: romance, sf, mystery, detective, horror, chic lit, fantasy, younameit, kindle, kindlebooks

if listed like that, with a comma separating each tag, it's a very simple matter to copy and paste.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Hi, great, thanks for that. I have found the list and am slowly working through it.

Tags I would like are as follows:

crime, mystery, thriller, serial killer, suspense.

Thanks for helping!

Saffy


----------



## William Meikle

Saffina said:


> Hi, great, thanks for that. I have found the list and am slowly working through it.
> 
> Tags I would like are as follows:
> 
> crime, mystery, thriller, serial killer, suspense.
> 
> Thanks for helping!
> 
> Saffy


Got you now. You're tagged


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Sugar and Spice.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Saffina said:


> Hi, great, thanks for that. I have found the list and am slowly working through it.
> 
> Tags I would like are as follows:
> 
> crime, mystery, thriller, serial killer, suspense.
> 
> Thanks for helping!
> 
> Saffy


Tagged you. You're it. And your book has been added to the list.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You made it easy, Joe. Got you caught up.

You're all tagged, Saffina.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Saffina, so all caught up.


Linda


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Saffina and likewise caught up!


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Thanks you guys. I am half way through the list and about to do the other half!


----------



## JoeMitchell

Thanks for the help fixing my odd tags.  It's funny how the numbers shift, sometimes not seeming to stick and then coming back later.  It's working out though.

I tagged 'Sugar & Spice', and I'm about to tackle that giant list of books on page 30, to find the new books I didn't tag before.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
A Phantom Love Story
The Man In The Background
Threads [Hardcover]
Fourteen Days Later
The Fashion Police [Paperback]
In the Valley stories
An Addendum to the Affair of the Dog that did Not Bark
THE AFFLICTED GIRLS
Obloeron: The Quest For The Chalice
One Hero, A Savior
The Obloeron Trilogy
A Galaxy At War
Obloeron: The Return to Labergator
Turning Back The Clock
Obloeron: The Fall of Myrindar
Luthiel's Song: Dreams of the Ringed Vale
Luthiel's Song: The War of Mists
33 A.D.
The Lake and 17 Other Stories
Saying Goodbye to the Sun
GRUBS
Shattered Images
Somwomana
Firefly Island
Right Ascension
The Twiller
Declination
Not What She Seems
Glimpse
Dréoteth
Days' End

...more later.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Woah! Phew...I am 75% of the way down the list. Will do some more later. All tagged out.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Here are some more I had queued from earlier:

The Usurper [Paperback]
The Usurper [Kindle Edition]
Don't Mess With Earth [Paperback]
Out of Time [Paperback]
Out of Time: 2nd Edition
A Little Girl In My Room
One Night With The Fae
Minifiction Volume One
The Haircut, a New Year's Tale
New Coastal Times - Donna Callea


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

You guys have been busy.  Thanks for all the tags.  I appear to be caught up.


Linda


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Well, that's me all done and caught up! Phew...


----------



## JoeMitchell

I'm back for more...I like to do lots of tagging all at once.

Tagged:
The White Hairs
Ariana's Pride [Paperback]
Catherine and the Captain [Paperback]
Cries in the Dark
Life's a Bitch. So am I (both)
Still a Bitch (both)
A Very Hairy Adventure - A Kaynos History Tale
Ursula's Quest: Book Two of the Witchcraft Wars
An Unholy Encounter
Erich's Plea
Learn Me Good (both editions)
I Serve: A Novel of the Black Prince
Swallow
Life...With No Breaks - Second Edition
Tempo Rubato: Stolen Time
Honeymoon For One
Romantically Challenged (both editions)
The Girl on the Swing
17 novels by Brenden Carroll. I added the "fantasy" tag to most of these later books because it seemed appropriate alongside other tags like dragons, knights, and faeries.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I had stopped tagging on this thread as I was led to believe that if you hadn't bought something on the Amazon UK site then the tags wouldn't 'stick'. Felt dreadful that people had been tagging me and my tags were not 'sticking'. But I've just tried it again, and I went back to the book and the tag had 'stuck' so I'm back here tagging. 

Here are my links:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233421&sr=1-5
http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233534&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233707&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jan,

They may have changed it, but in the beginning you had to make a purchase for the tags to count. When you return to a page, the tags would show on your computer. The system retains the tags. When you make a purchase, the tags will then apply to the total tag count for that book. Therefore, tagging them isn't a waste. They will count when you make a purchase. That's the way it worked in the beginning. That could have changed.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Ricky Sides said:


> Jan,
> 
> They may have changed it, but in the beginning you had to make a purchase for the tags to count. When you return to a page, the tags would show on your computer. The system retains the tags. When you make a purchase, the tags will then apply to the total tag count for that book. Therefore, tagging them isn't a waste. They will count when you make a purchase. That's the way it worked in the beginning. That could have changed.


I've just tagged 
Shard Mountain
Sugar & Spice

The tags went up, so I hope they will stay and count.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I had stopped tagging on this thread as I was led to believe that if you hadn't bought something on the Amazon UK site then the tags wouldn't 'stick'. Felt dreadful that people had been tagging me and my tags were not 'sticking'. But I've just tried it again, and I went back to the book and the tag had 'stuck' so I'm back here tagging.
> 
> Here are my links:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233421&sr=1-5
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233534&sr=1-1
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233707&sr=1-1


I just checked and I have tagged all three.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks 
Humour went up to 16, but some of the other tags in But Can You Drink the Water? are still sitting on 1. Does this mean the tags aren't 'sticking'?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233421&sr=1-5
http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233534&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233707&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

I just went to the links and clicked on tags that were't there when I originally tagged your book. It looks as if some weren't there the first time I visited the pages, but I've tagged them now.


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> I just went to the links and clicked on tags that were't there when I originally tagged your book. It looks as if some weren't there the first time I visited the pages, but I've tagged them now.


Same here.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tagging them. 
Have looked at But Can You Drink .... and the Kindle tag has gone up to 17, but the rest are as before. I wonder what is happening. 
I particularly wanted the British Humour tag to go up a bit, but it's still one 1. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233421&sr=1-5
http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233534&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233707&sr=1-1


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for tagging them.
> Have looked at But Can You Drink .... and the Kindle tag has gone up to 17, but the rest are as before. I wonder what is happening.
> I particularly wanted the British Humour tag to go up a bit, but it's still one 1.


Should be on 2 now. I tagged it.


----------



## William L.K.

Howdy everyone!

Hope you all had a great weekend. Just popping in to tag the new faces.

Thank you all for tagging my new one (The Eye of the Storm)
It just went live on Friday and could use some love.

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Finally got through to the UK site to add British Humor to your tags Jan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for tagging them.
> Have looked at But Can You Drink .... and the Kindle tag has gone up to 17, but the rest are as before. I wonder what is happening.
> I particularly wanted the British Humour tag to go up a bit, but it's still one 1.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233421&sr=1-5
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233534&sr=1-1
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233707&sr=1-1


I'm seeing it at 4 tags after I tagged it.

The whole UK tagging system seems to be a mystery. I know I tagged your books because some of the checks were there, but like Ricky and Willie, other checks were gone. I retagged.


----------



## William Meikle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm seeing it at 4 tags after I tagged it.
> 
> The whole UK tagging system seems to be a mystery. I know I tagged your books because some of the checks were there, but like Ricky and Willie, other checks were gone. I retagged.


The "British Humour" tag was at 2 yesterday, now at 4


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Maybe just to test to see if things have changed, someone who hasn't purchased could write a review of a book they've read. If that is allowed, then it would seem tagging is now allowed. We can now post without purchasing, so maybe everything has changed.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks everyone for tagging British Humour . It's now on 5 so must be working. It's very good of you all to take the time to help out. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233421&sr=1-5
http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233534&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233707&sr=1-1


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Yes, please tag my books on UK Amazon.  I'll tag yours right now here in U.S.

Consuelo Saah Baehr


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Ooops. Here's my UK page: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_19?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=consuelo+saah+baehr&sprefix=consuelo+saah+baehr

Just tagged your book.


----------



## William Meikle

Consuelo Saah Baehr said:


> Ooops. Here's my UK page: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_19?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=consuelo+saah+baehr&sprefix=consuelo+saah+baehr
> 
> Just tagged your book.


Caught up with you Consuelo -- I had most of them already but got the ones I'd missed.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Tagged all recently added


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Consuelo, I had already tagged you but I checked anyway. Some of the checks on one book disappeared so I rechecked them. 

One Hundred Open Houses had no tags and no place to type them in. Another Amazon UK tagging glitch no doubt. I'll try that one again tomorrow.


----------



## William Meikle

A new collaborative novella from me today. As ever, all tags gratefully appreciated.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004G5Z3DE


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Done, Willie.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Sugar & Spice
Mostly Human


----------



## Manley

I participated in the US Tag Exchange thread, but completely missed this one. Thanks in advance. I'll start working my way down the list.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bloated-Goat/dp/B0044KM1CW


----------



## Rhynedahll

Manley said:


> I participated in the US Tag Exchange thread, but completely missed this one. Thanks in advance. I'll start working my way down the list.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bloated-Goat/dp/B0044KM1CW


Got it!


----------



## Kenneth Rosenberg

Hi Rhynedahll, nice to see you here, too!

As with Manley, I also was just over on the U.S. Tag Exchange, but figured I'd drop by here as well. Here's mine:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004EEPOY0

Now I'll go do some tagging myself. Thanks!

Kenneth


----------



## Ricky Sides

Manley,

I tagged your book. I did not tag *dventure* or *over-promoted*. The first looks like a typo. The second appears to be a negative tag.

Kenneth,

I saw no tags for your UK book. I transferred the US tags to it.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

Tagged
Mostly Human
Bloated Goat (minus *dventure* and over prompted)
Kenneth Rosenberg


----------



## Kenneth Rosenberg

Thanks Ricky, I didn't know it was possible to transfer the U.S. tags over. I'd actually typed in about ten or so on my UK page, but perhaps they were only showing up for me? Either way, I appreciate your help!

Kenneth
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004EEPOY0


----------



## William Meikle

Thanks for the Mostly Human tags folks... it's my first Kindle collaboration, so I'm interested in how it goes.

And I'm caught up to here.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Ian Pattinson (all books)
D.A. Boulter (I voted down the adventure tag that was mis-spelled)
KC May (all books)
Laura Lond (latest book)
William Meikle ("Whispers From The Dark-Side")
sci fi fan (eye of the storm)
M.C. Walker
Miriam Minger (all books)
Saffina
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Consuelo Saah Baehr
William Meikle ("Mostly Human")
Manley
Kenneth Rosenberg


----------



## William Meikle

The 1st of 2 new ones today



As ever, all tags gratefully appreciated


----------



## William Meikle

And here's the second of the night - a collection of 15 stories, some old, some new


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged both new releases.   Congratulations Willie.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Today I tagged:
Saffina
Willie
Manley
Kenneth
Jan
Scifi fan
DA
Consuelo

Already tagged: 
Ricky 
Gertie
Joe

Some of the tags aren't sticking, but I think most of them did.  Would appreciate a tag back.  My UK link is in my signature.  Will get back to more tagging soon.

Deb


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Bloated Goat
No Cure
Willie x2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Manley said:


> I participated in the US Tag Exchange thread, but completely missed this one. Thanks in advance. I'll start working my way down the list.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bloated-Goat/dp/B0044KM1CW


I added adventure and voted down the misspelled tag. Also voted down over-promoted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Deb, I had already tagged yours but when I checked, some of them hadn't stuck. Hope they stick this time.


----------



## Rhynedahll

I've tagged William's two new ones!


----------



## JoeMitchell

Reposting EASY TAGGING INSTRUCTIONS for the new people who don't know:

1: Click the book to go to its Amazon page.
2: Type "tt" on your keyboard.  Yes, it's actually a secret keyboard command on the page.
3: A window pops up showing all the tags on the book already.
4: Click each tag you agree with and they'll fill up the box, then click save.
5: Done.  Next book...

The Easy Way!  Remember, "tt"


----------



## Saffina Desforges

All tagged and up to date. Thanks for the tags so far!


----------



## Rhynedahll

I've tagged Kenneth's book, which I had missed.

Should be all caught up!


----------



## JoeMitchell

Tagged:
Sugar & Spice
The Right Path
Path to War
The Crystal Facade
The Quest for Nobility
The Auld Mither ---- I can't get tags to come up on this one.  Something wrong?
Variations on a Theme
Bloated Goat
The Voice
The Eye of the Storm
The Breadwinners
Something to Read on the Plane
But Can You Drink The Water?
Whispers From The Darkside


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up. Willie's new books, Kenneth and Manley have been added to http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg708005.html#msg708005 The List on Page 30.

If I've missed anyone or a link doesn't work, please let me know.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged Willie's new ones, Kenneth and Manley and checked a few others and hit the tags that were new or missed.
All caught up again.


Linda


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Hi all,

I've been gone from the UK thread for a while due to tagging problems, but can now add tags to the UK again.  I went over all the books in the last several pages.  Some already had tags, others I had to add again.  The following were tagged/re-tagged, but everyone who has posted in the past week should be good to go now.  

Saffina Desforges
Margaret Lake
William Meikle
Manley Peterson
Deb Martin
Joseph Mitchell

As always, return tags are appreciated.  The UK link is in my sig!

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been gone from the UK thread for a while due to tagging problems, but can now add tags to the UK again. I went over all the books in the last several pages. Some already had tags, others I had to add again. The following were tagged/re-tagged, but everyone who has posted in the past week should be good to go now.
> 
> Saffina Desforges
> Margaret Lake
> William Meikle
> Manley Peterson
> Deb Martin
> Joseph Mitchell
> 
> As always, return tags are appreciated. The UK link is in my sig!
> 
> Thanks all,
> S.


I checked and my tags on your book are still there. Thanks for retagging me.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

William Meikle (2 latest books)
Margaret Lake ("Listen To Your Heart")


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Margaret Lake ("Listen To Your Heart") --Now added to: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg708005.html#msg708005 The List on Page 30.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Listen to your Heart.  Congratulations Gertie. I need to go find a place that has the song online and post a link for ya. 

Muhahahaha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCC_b5WHLX0


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, D.A.



Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged Listen to your Heart.  Congratulations Gertie. I need to go find a place that has the song online and post a link for ya.
> 
> Muhahahaha
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCC_b5WHLX0


Gee, Ricky, and here I thought I wrote a book about a doctor who keeps whipping out his stethoscope. To every woman he meets he says "Listen to your heart?"


----------



## Ricky Sides

Opps. Looks like I missed the focal point. Sorry about that.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up.

If I missed anyone, please let me know!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Opps. Looks like I missed the focal point. Sorry about that.


Just teasing.

Listen to Your Heart

World War I - Lena Manning is barely 20 years old and already a war widow with a baby on the way. Her church takes care of her, gives her employment and wraps her in its secure world. When the bishop appoints a new pastor, a young, handsome widower, she is forced to seek other employment to avoid any hint of scandal.

Her new job as social secretary to the wife of a wealthy New York banker thrusts her into a seductive world of money and privilege. When the son of the house pursues her, he awakens feelings she thought long dead.

Can she survive his secrets or will fear send her running back to the security of her church and the pastor who waits for her there?


----------



## Ricky Sides

I read the book thread. That's why I thought the song would be appropriate. The lyrics fit it pretty well. It would make a good theme song for the movie deal you'll probably get.

http://www.metrolyrics.com/listen-to-your-heart-lyrics-roxette.html

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> I read the book thread. That's why I thought the song would be appropriate. The lyrics fit it pretty well. It would make a good theme song for the movie deal you'll probably get.
> 
> http://www.metrolyrics.com/listen-to-your-heart-lyrics-roxette.html
> 
> Have a great day,
> Ricky


Perfect!


----------



## Beth O

I'm caught up through the December 18th Update on Page 30.  I think that's everyone.

Beth


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Hmmn, not sure everyone is playing the game. I have tagged ALL authors' books in the list and yet they don't all appear to have many tags? How does that work if everyone is tagging?


----------



## William Meikle

Saffina said:


> Hmmn, not sure everyone is playing the game. I have tagged ALL authors' books in the list and yet they don't all appear to have many tags? How does that work if everyone is tagging?


UK tagging counts are a mystery ... they stay static for long periods then jump into life, people from the US can't tag unless they buy something from the UK site, and sometime tags just seem to disappear completely.

I just keep on tagging everybody and hope for the best


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Cool, that explains it all then. Thanks!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

williemeikle said:


> UK tagging counts are a mystery ... they stay static for long periods then jump into life, people from the US can't tag unless they buy something from the UK site, and sometime tags just seem to disappear completely.
> 
> I just keep on tagging everybody and hope for the best


The worst part is that it _appears_ that the tagging works for those that haven't bought from the UK site. Thus, someone with no tagging privileges will 'see' their tag counting (the count goes up by one and a red check appears) but no one else will see that increase. We _think_ (another part of the mystery that is UK tagging) that as soon as you buy from Amazon UK, all that previous tagging will now count.

All in all, it is a rare joy!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up since the last post.  Saffina, I didn't have you before, but you're good now.

Thanks,
S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My tags were absolutely dead in the water for the longest time and now they seem to be inching up. My highest tag count has gone from 25 to 32 in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## jwasserman

My UK sales have been stagnate at best so I figured I'd throw my hat in this ring. I'm going to start working my way back. Thanks for the tags guys!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Sunlight-Maryland-Vampire-ebook/dp/B003Y74M2S%3FSubscriptionId%3D0V4JT1H35KWYMF0SKQR2%26tag%3Dspea06-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB003Y74M2S

modified-
hmmm, maye someone can help. just clicked on a few books and the tagged option is greyed out. what am i doing wrong.


----------



## Ricky Sides

jwasserman said:


> My UK sales have been stagnate at best so I figured I'd throw my hat in this ring. I'm going to start working my way back. Thanks for the tags guys!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Sunlight-Maryland-Vampire-ebook/dp/B003Y74M2S%3FSubscriptionId%3D0V4JT1H35KWYMF0SKQR2%26tag%3Dspea06-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB003Y74M2S
> 
> modified-
> hmmm, maye someone can help. just clicked on a few books and the tagged option is greyed out. what am i doing wrong.


Hi there,

I tagged your book. It didn't have any tags, so I transferred them from the US version.

Most likely you don't have an account signed in at the UK site. At one time you had to make a purchase to be able to tag books and have them count. It gets confusing, because you'll see them marked and the count go up on your computer, but they didn't count. Once you made a purchase, the books you'd already tagged counted.

If you post a link for your other book, I'll be happy to tag it as well.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

I still appear to be to date.  


Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jwasserman said:


> My UK sales have been stagnate at best so I figured I'd throw my hat in this ring. I'm going to start working my way back. Thanks for the tags guys!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Sunlight-Maryland-Vampire-ebook/dp/B003Y74M2S%3FSubscriptionId%3D0V4JT1H35KWYMF0SKQR2%26tag%3Dspea06-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB003Y74M2S
> 
> modified-
> hmmm, maye someone can help. just clicked on a few books and the tagged option is greyed out. what am i doing wrong.


I tagged you.

Like Ricky said, just sign in over there with your regular Amazon US account and you should be able to tag.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Jaime Wasserman's 3 books Now added to: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg708005.html#msg708005 The List on Page 30.

I transferred the tags from the other two books from the US site.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

jwasserman said:


> My UK sales have been stagnate at best so I figured I'd throw my hat in this ring. I'm going to start working my way back. Thanks for the tags guys!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Sunlight-Maryland-Vampire-ebook/dp/B003Y74M2S%3FSubscriptionId%3D0V4JT1H35KWYMF0SKQR2%26tag%3Dspea06-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB003Y74M2S
> 
> modified-
> hmmm, maye someone can help. just clicked on a few books and the tagged option is greyed out. what am i doing wrong.


You're done...


----------



## swcleveland

jwasserman said:


> hmmm, maye someone can help. just clicked on a few books and the tagged option is greyed out. what am i doing wrong.


Sorry to ask the obvious question: Are you logged in? More than once I've noticed certain functions aren't available or working only to find out I've somehow logged off (or *been* logged off) without realizing it.

SC


----------



## NickSpalding

Hi everyone,

I've got a bit of spare time, so I'll go through all of you and tag your books as soon as I can.

Could I ask again for tags for Life... With No Breaks please? At link below.

Much appreciated 

Life... With No Breaks - Second Edition

Nick


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Hey, Nick, I checked and I'd already tagged you.  Still appear to be caught up.


Linda


----------



## Mel Comley

I've just joined, I belong to the US tagging thread, so I may have tagged some of you on that thread. Have tagged all the following people

Sibelhodge
Saffina
Nick Spalding
Margaret Lake
jwasserman
williemeikle x2 will do more next visit.
Kenneth Rosenberg

I've gone back 3 pages if anyone wants to tag me, i promise to reciprocate.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Impeding-Justice-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0/ref=tag_stp_s2f_edpp_url

Have a great Christmas.

Mel


----------



## D.A. Boulter

melcom said:


> I've just joined, I belong to the US tagging thread, so I may have tagged some of you on that thread. Have tagged all the following people


A list of all the books in this thread (in order of the date of posting) is available in linked format: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg708005.html#msg708005 The List on Page 30.

Nick, you're already on the list. Mel, I added you.

If I've missed anyone or a link doesn't work, please let me know.


----------



## William Meikle

melcom said:


> I've just joined, I belong to the US tagging thread, so I may have tagged some of you on that thread. Have tagged all the following people
> 
> Sibelhodge
> Saffina
> Nick Spalding
> Margaret Lake
> jwasserman
> williemeikle x2 will do more next visit.
> Kenneth Rosenberg
> 
> I've gone back 3 pages if anyone wants to tag me, i promise to reciprocate.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Impeding-Justice-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0/ref=tag_stp_s2f_edpp_url
> 
> Have a great Christmas.
> 
> Mel


Got you... welcome to the thread


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sibel, tagged whatever I hadn't tagged before.

Nick, already tagged you.

Mel, got you tagged.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I've just gone over the List on Page 30. I've listed approximately 90 authors who have posted on this thread asking for/offering tagging. Without doubt, some of those 90 are no longer active here. Those of us here from near the beginning in August have tag counts in the 30s. A check on a few of the books added in late November/early December show counts of around 10 (+/- a few). That shows how few active, UK-authorized, taggers are making an effort to keep current.

I no longer feel good about the List, especially not encouraging people to tag that number of books and authors when their return will be small.

A quick check on two authors has shown they no longer even frequent Kindleboards -- one's last activity was on August 19th, the other's on Nov 1st. Those are the only two I've checked -- I had suspected they had left.

Question: What to do with this information?

1. I could go on as before, simply adding Authors and Titles to the list.
2. I could go through the list of authors, check their profiles and remove those that are no longer active on Kindleboards.
3. I could go through the thread and remove all Authors who haven't posted in this thread in the last month. However, not posting doesn't necessarily mean not tagging.
4. I could stop updating the list. We might then simply suggest to newcomers that they tag the last few pages and go forward, tagging those who do post.
5. ??

The list is an easy, convenient way to do tagging. I don't mind keeping it up-to-date. I just no longer feel good about directing new people to it.

Any comments and/or suggestions welcomed.

Doug.


----------



## William Meikle

D.A. Boulter said:


> I've just gone over the List on Page 30. I've listed approximately 90 authors who have posted on this thread asking for/offering tagging. Without doubt, some of those 90 are no longer active here. Those of us here from near the beginning in August have tag counts in the 30s. A check on a few of the books added in late November/early December show counts of around 10 (+/- a few). That shows how few active, UK-authorized, taggers are making an effort to keep current.
> 
> I no longer feel good about the List, especially not encouraging people to tag that number of books and authors when their return will be small.
> 
> A quick check on two authors has shown they no longer even frequent Kindleboards -- one's last activity was on August 19th, the other's on Nov 1st. Those are the only two I've checked -- I had suspected they had left.
> 
> Question: What to do with this information?
> 
> 1. I could go on as before, simply adding Authors and Titles to the list.
> 2. I could go through the list of authors, check their profiles and remove those that are no longer active on Kindleboards.
> 3. I could go through the thread and remove all Authors who haven't posted in this thread in the last month. However, not posting doesn't necessarily mean not tagging.
> 4. I could stop updating the list. We might then simply suggest to newcomers that they tag the last few pages and go forward, tagging those who do post.
> 5. ??
> 
> The list is an easy, convenient way to do tagging. I don't mind keeping it up-to-date. I just no longer feel good about directing new people to it.
> 
> Any comments and/or suggestions welcomed.
> 
> Doug.


I think you should leave it there as a reference and say "Current as of end of 2010"... then we just invite newcomers to either use it or not as they please.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

williemeikle said:


> I think you should leave it there as a reference and say "Current as of end of 2010"... then we just invite newcomers to either use it or not as they please.


By 'removing authors from the list', I really meant not including them when I move the list forward again (to page 50?). I'm not going to go through the lists (page 7, page 19, page 30) and delete them. But yes, I'll continue updating to the end of the year and perhaps group it by author instead of date submitted. After that . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Some people don't tag as frequently as others, but they do tag. I think we should do the same way as the US thread. Encourage new taggers to go back a few pages to tag and then tag forward so that they'll at least catch the active taggers. 

Even the new taggers might not stay active, so I think the above solution is the best.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Some people don't tag as frequently as others, but they do tag. I think we should do the same way as the US thread. Encourage new taggers to go back a few pages to tag and then tag forward so that they'll at least catch the active taggers.
> 
> Even the new taggers might not stay active, so I think the above solution is the best.


Hi there,

I think this would be a logical choice.

The disparity is probably due to the purchase requirement for tags to count. Yet, people see the check marks on their computers. They see the counts go up and probably believe they are tagging people when their tagging efforts don't count. That might explain why it's necessary for us to tag some author's books before any tags will show. I've noted that in the past with some books, but I don't mind helping folks, so I've transferred the tags from the US site. Should I stop doing this?

Ricky


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Impeding Justice


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think this would be a logical choice.
> 
> The disparity is probably due to the purchase requirement for tags to count. Yet, people see the check marks on their computers. They see the counts go up and probably believe they are tagging people when their tagging efforts don't count. That might explain why it's necessary for us to tag some author's books before any tags will show. I've noted that in the past with some books, but I don't mind helping folks, so I've transferred the tags from the US site. Should I stop doing this?
> 
> Ricky


I tag everyone who asks whether or not they can or will tag me back. It's the nature of the game that a lot of people just pop in to get the tags and then disappear forever.

I think that if someone goes back to page 30 and tags a couple of hundred books and then gets only half a dozen tags in return, they are less likely to stick with it.

My tags have continued to rise over the last couple of weeks, so we either have more eligible people tagging or the purchase requirement is gone.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Let's hope the purchase requirement is gone.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ricky Sides said:


> The disparity is probably due to the purchase requirement for tags to count. Yet, people see the check marks on their computers. They see the counts go up and probably believe they are tagging people when their tagging efforts don't count. That might explain why it's necessary for us to tag some author's books before any tags will show. I've noted that in the past with some books, but I don't mind helping folks, so I've transferred the tags from the US site. Should I stop doing this?
> 
> Ricky


The disparity I'm talking about is not between the 90 authors and 30+ maximum tags on books but between the 30+ tags 'old' books have and the 10 tags 'new' ones have -- which shows that 'authorized' UK-taggers have disappeared from this thread.

However, I see no reason for you to stop the practice of transferring tags. I do it as well. I transfer tags to/tag books on the UK site that aren't in this thread. There is no should or shouldn't about it. I'm just no longer comfortable with directing new people to a list of books containing inactive taggers. If they discover it and want to go through it, I have no objections.  I just don't want anyone to feel they have to do this.

I started the list to make things easier, but I think it has outlived its purpose.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Alright. I understand.


----------



## Beth O

I'm a little concerned that people aren't tagging back on this thread (or maybe they are but the tags aren't showing up).  I'm up to date here and have tagged everyone on that list on page 30 and my books have between 11 and 17 tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Beth O said:


> I'm a little concerned that people aren't tagging back on this thread (or maybe they are but the tags aren't showing up). I'm up to date here and have tagged everyone on that list on page 30 and my books have between 11 and 17 tags.


Beth, I've been tagging since the start of this thread and for a very long time, I had only 25 tags. Now my tags are moving up and I'm at 34.

There are always going to be people who drop out of tagging. This problem has been aggravated because if you hadn't made a purchase on Amazon UK, any tags you did for others didn't stick. We think now they've removed the requirement.

UK tagging has been a real experiment for us.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Beth O said:


> I'm a little concerned that people aren't tagging back on this thread (or maybe they are but the tags aren't showing up). I'm up to date here and have tagged everyone on that list on page 30 and my books have between 11 and 17 tags.


Beth, your sig pics direct folks to the US site. I don't see any UK links. I don't know how to tag your UK books easily.

On the other hand, I've only got 12-13 tags for the UK as well.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Beth, your sig pics direct folks to the US site. I don't see any UK links. I don't know how to tag your UK books easily.
> 
> On the other hand, I've only got 12-13 tags for the UK as well.


Her books are on the list on page 30. However, for a quick way to find UK book, simply change the .com to .co.uk and you'll go there. Example: if you click on Beth's Walrus book you'll go to:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004A8ZVM0?tag=kbpst-20

if you change the 'm' in .com to .uk you'll get:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004A8ZVM0?tag=kbpst-20

which will take you to her book on the UK site. This works for all books, no matter what comes after the ASIN. Example: if I go to her walrus book through her author name on the US site I get:

http://www.amazon.com/How-Learned-Love-Walrus-ebook/dp/B004A8ZVM0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

Changing it to

http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Learned-Love-Walrus-ebook/dp/B004A8ZVM0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

gets you to her book on the UK site.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Well... in that case, I have now tagged both Beth and Scott's books.


----------



## jwasserman

looks like i'm up and running. 

just started tagging:
Only In My Dreams 
Peace Warrior 
How I Learned to Love the Walrus 
Listen To Your Heart


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Night of the Guppy.


----------



## William L.K.

All caught up!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Got yours, Jamie.  All caught up again.

S.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Apologies for cross posting - not sure how many of you are on the other tagging thread. 

I've been working on a simple bot to automate tagging. Before I possibly release it though I have a few questions:

Would anyone here fancy being a beta tester? If so - drop me a PM. 

How do you think it should work? One option is to provide 10 boxes for 10 Amazon listings. Another is to for it read a list of Amazon links from a text file. Which do you prefer?

Any other must have features? I can't guarantee to include these but you never know.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have tagged

Sibel Hodge
Nick Spalding.

I have just uploaded my new YA novel _Mystery at Ocean Drive_. The product description shows up on the UK site but not on the .com one  
Just to let you know that the book was written at the request of teachers who wanted a Hardy Boys-type adventure story for reluctant teenage boy readers. A publisher turned it down with the comment that it was 'too much like a Hardy Boys story'. 
It was a runner-up in the 2010 Citizen Pan MacMillan YA novel comp, but no publishing contract, so I have published it as a Kindle.
Haven't put it in my signature yet as I've forgotten how to do it and don't want to fry my brain just before Christmas. Would appreciate a few tags so it will be in line when the Christmas Kindles begin downloading 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mystery-at-Ocean-Drive/dp/B004H1TD38/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293194924&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.   Congratulations on the new release. 

There were no tags visible, so I transferred the US tags to the UK site.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Ricky Sides said:


> Done.  Congratulations on the new release.
> 
> There were no tags visible, so I transferred the US tags to the UK site.


Thanks. The tags seem to come and go. They had 3 tags each when I last checked the UK site. Most odd. I wonder what has happened to the product description on the US site? Perhaps someone has had too much Christmas cheer.


----------



## Archer

I've noticed a few 'glitchy bits' between here and there--especially in categories. I've got some really, really odd ones. 
Home and Garden? Errr...What?

I'll start tagging when I get home from Mom's today. Happy and/or Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Free books for Kindle said:


> Apologies for cross posting - not sure how many of you are on the other tagging thread.
> 
> I've been working on a simple bot to automate tagging. Before I possibly release it though I have a few questions:
> 
> Would anyone here fancy being a beta tester? If so - drop me a PM.
> 
> How do you think it should work? One option is to provide 10 boxes for 10 Amazon listings. Another is to for it read a list of Amazon links from a text file. Which do you prefer?
> 
> Any other must have features? I can't guarantee to include these but you never know.


That's very nice of you, but, we've just been discussing how to eliminate the hit and run authors from tagging. Our solution seems to be to advise new taggers to just go back a few pages to catch up and then tag from there forward so that they'll catch the active taggers.

And since I was falsely accused on the forum that shall remain nameless of using a bot to accumulate so many tags, I think I'll pass on using yours.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Jan. 

It always takes longer for the product description to show up on the US site than it does on the UK site.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's very nice of you, but, we've just been discussing how to eliminate the hit and run authors from tagging. Our solution seems to be to advise new taggers to just go back a few pages to catch up and then tag from there forward so that they'll catch the active taggers.
> 
> And since I was falsely accused on the forum that shall remain nameless of using a bot to accumulate so many tags, I think I'll pass on using yours.


That's a shame, Margaret. I actually thought it might help those who have joined the thread late catch up and prevent the hit and runners. But if there's no demand or worse it's seen as a bad thing I'll quietly withdraw the offer. As you were everyone.

Thanks for your kind feedback and in return I'll give your books some tag love on Amazon.co.uk later (I had already done Amazon.com).


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up to here again.

Merry Xmas everyone from a very soggy Newfoundland


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up again!

S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Free books for Kindle said:


> That's a shame, Margaret. I actually thought it might help those who have joined the thread late catch up and prevent the hit and runners. But if there's no demand or worse it's seen as a bad thing I'll quietly withdraw the offer. As you were everyone.
> 
> Thanks for your kind feedback and in return I'll give your books some tag love on Amazon.co.uk later (I had already done Amazon.com).


Not a bad thing at all, Chris. I'm sure everyone appreciates the offer, but it's a lot of work for you and might not be used. We've had others go through all that work and nobody uses it.

What you can do is advise the new people that it's best to go back a few pages and then tag forward. The more of us that stay alert to the newbies, the more likely it is that they won't go through 300 pages of tagging a lot of people who have dropped out.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Free books for Kindle said:


> That's a shame, Margaret. I actually thought it might help those who have joined the thread late catch up and prevent the hit and runners. But if there's no demand or worse it's seen as a bad thing I'll quietly withdraw the offer. As you were everyone.


I'm not exactly sure how a bot would work, but I doubt a bot would recognize malicious tags. Many of us are choosy about what tags we'll agree with, as well. For example, if I haven't read the book, I won't vote up a 'page turner' tag, while I would vote up a genre tag such as 'romance'.

But thank you for your offer. It's very generous.

Doug.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Wow. I just read this thread for the first time and found the Mother-Of-All-Lists on page 30. Okay, I can do this.

Tagged everyone from Bar Steward to Mel Comley.

Okay, I think I need physical therapy now. If you get a chance, please tag my Hawk And His Boy, as well as The Model Universe. How do I get listed on the MOALists? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I didn't see any tags so I transferred the tags from the US site to the UK for you.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

jwasserman
Nick Spalding
melcom (already tagged)
Beth O (already tagged)
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (latest book)
Archer (the bard)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Archer's three books. Congratulations on some really good rankings.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Archer, tagged all three in the US and UK.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Tagged C.S. x 3, and check everyone since my last visit.  I appear to be all caught up.  Beth I too wonder about the tagging at times.  I have 12 on The Gifts, and 14 on Sacred Secrets under Kindle only.  Sometimes it appears that some are hitting only the first tag and going on.  I have tagged everyone on here.  I can only hope they tag me back.  I may check later, but right now I'll just keep tagging.

Linda


----------



## Free books for Kindle

I think I have pretty much caught up the last five pages.  Ricky - your Amazon.co.uk link went to a near empty page. Have you set up an author page at authorcentral.amazon.co.uk as well as .com?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Killing a Friend.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Free books for Kindle said:


> I think I have pretty much caught up the last five pages. Ricky - your Amazon.co.uk link went to a near empty page. Have you set up an author page at authorcentral.amazon.co.uk as well as .com?


Thank you for letting me know. Yes I did work on my author page. It's supposed to be set up. For some reason they placed a link to a search page for my books on the author page. I reported two of the nine books as not being on the page and added that none of my books are present. Meanwhile, here's the link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=ntt_at_ep_srch?ie=UTF8&search-alias=books&field-author=Ricky+Sides&sort=relevancerank

Edit: I heard back from support. I can't see the books on the page because I'm logged in from outside the sales area, but support assures me they are visible to those logged in from inside the sales area.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up here too


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Mystery at Ocean Drive
TSOROZ x2


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm all caught up!

Mel


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanx for tags. Just got my first sale of _Mystery at Ocean Drive_ and it was on Amazon UK 

Have tagged Christopher Bunn x 2


----------



## William Meikle

LexyHarper said:


> Season Greetings Everyone!
> 
> I'm newbie to forums, so please be gentle with me. I would like to join the UK Author Tag Exchange, but I need to know the scale of tagging at the moment. I spent about two hours tagging 76 books for the group in the DTP Community to get a feel for tagging and to judge how long it takes. Is there a similar list here? And if so, how long is it? Also how frequently do members tag?
> 
> I have 3 paperbacks and 5 Kindle books currently on sale. Do you limit the numbers of books each member is allowed to have tagged?
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm asking questions which have been answered earlier in the forum, but I'm sure that you will agree it would be take several hours to read through all the previous posts.
> 
> Lexy xxxx


Hi Lexy

There's a list on page 30 here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg708005.html#msg708005

Several of these people no longer post as often as they used to, but it's a place to start. Another option is to just go back 4 or 5 pages and tag the regulars then keep tagging after that.

No limit to number of books here, and I tag everybody that posts, as do most of us posting here.

Willie


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hello Lexi,

I tagged all versions of your books, both Amazon US and Amazon UK. The UK site didn't list your Kindle books in your author page. Do you have those available there, but not in your author page?

Edit: Ok, I finally found them by substituting the .com with .co.uk, but I'm afraid most taggers won't go to that much trouble. You'd be better off if you posted links to your UK books since they are difficult to track down. Just advice mind you.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## William Meikle

LexyHarper said:


> Season Greetings Everyone!
> 
> I'm newbie to forums, so please be gentle with me. I would like to join the UK Author Tag Exchange, but I need to know the scale of tagging at the moment. I spent about two hours tagging 76 books for the group in the DTP Community to get a feel for tagging and to judge how long it takes. Is there a similar list here? And if so, how long is it? Also how frequently do members tag?
> 
> I have 3 paperbacks and 5 Kindle books currently on sale. Do you limit the numbers of books each member is allowed to have tagged?
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm asking questions which have been answered earlier in the forum, but I'm sure that you will agree it would be take several hours to read through all the previous posts.
> 
> Lexy xxxx


And you're all tagged, UK and .COM


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Thank you, thank you, for all the tags! Happy Boxing Day! (At least, I think that's the British holiday for today?)


----------



## Imogen Rose

Happy Holidays, everyone! I shall get tagging everyone's from the beginning of this thread (may take some time )

I would really appreciate some tags votes at this link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0035RPGOK/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

I just saw the list on page 30... very efficient, thanks!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hi everyone. I have a new book out. Please tag _The Gods of Dream_:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gods-of-Dream/dp/B004H1TAA4


----------



## Gthater

Hi folks,

i'd like to get in on the UK tagging fun.

The tags i'd like to get are: fantasy; sword and sorcery; epic fantasy; action and adventure; dark fantasy

Here are the links to my books:

ebooks:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-1/dp/B0017H1LCQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom/dp/B0018G55BY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-3/dp/B002TG4NN8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Doom-Volumes/dp/B0017RHXAK

Paperbacks:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gateway-Harbinger-Doom-Glenn-Thater/dp/1449569153
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fallen-Angle-Harbinger-Doom/dp/1449570399
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knight-Eternal-MR-Glenn-Thater/dp/1449509452

i will start going down the list on page 30!

thanks to all, and happy holidays!

regards,
glenn g. thater
author of the harbinger of doom saga


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Imogen.   Welcome to the thread.

Daniel and Gthater, I also tagged your books.


----------



## William Meikle

Imogen Rose said:


> Happy Holidays, everyone! I shall get tagging everyone's from the beginning of this thread (may take some time )
> 
> I would really appreciate some tags votes at this link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0035RPGOK/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk
> 
> I just saw the list on page 30... very efficient, thanks!


Got you


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged TS, Imogen and Daniel

Lexy, I'm going back to tag yours now.

If you're new to this thread, just go back a few pages and then tag forward from there. That will tag all the active taggers.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

All caught up . . . I think.

Good heavens, Willie Meickle!  Do you write a book a week (*bowing in awe from far-away Ohio*)


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Tagged Glen, Imogen and Daniel.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged everything, Lexy and Glenn.


----------



## Ricky Sides

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> All caught up . . . I think.
> 
> Good heavens, Willie Meickle! Do you write a book a week (*bowing in awe from far-away Ohio*)


Hmm, it's odd. I'd tagged your Amazon UK books, but not the Amazon US. Did you sign up for the US tagging? Oh well. I've tagged both now.


----------



## William Meikle

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> All caught up . . . I think.
> 
> Good heavens, Willie Meickle! Do you write a book a week (*bowing in awe from far-away Ohio*)


I've been at it for a while


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up!

T.S.O.
Lexy
Imogen
Daniel

Thanks,
S.


----------



## WilliamEsmont

The following have been tagged. Now starting to work backwards from the most recent post.. I appreciate the tag-backs..



Bar Steward
Maria E Schneider
williemeikle
Gertie (Margaret Lake)
Sandra Edwards
Foreverjuly
tbrookside
Monique Martin
Valmore Daniels
Jason W. Chan
Frank Zubek
Nell Gavin
Sibel Hodge
Donna Fasano
TS O'Rourke
badtrink (Deylse)
Mary McDonald
philvan (Philip van Wulven)
dreamwand
John Fitch V
Vyrl (Robert)
David McAfee
Victoria Lane
Darenson (Daniel Arenson)
David Derrico
Victorine
Staceywb
Danielle Bourdon
Scott L Collins
Ricky Sides
Cliff Ball
swcleveland
farrellclaire
D.A. Boulter
James Stanson
Donna Callea
liam.judge (Gregory Bresiger)
Noah K. Mullette-Gillman
Gertie (Margaret Lake)
P.A. Woodburn
R.E. Conary
Tracey Alley
learnmegood (John Pearson)
SpearsII
Tonya Plank
Nick Spalding
Brendan Carroll
Beth O
Ali Cooper
M.R. Mathias
Karen W.B.
Terry W. ErvinII
Deb Martin
Vyrl (robert)
Jenna Anderson
Lafittewriter
Joe Mitchel
Karen Cantwell
Sandra Edwards
kyrin (Richard Jackson)
K.C. May
Olivia Darnell
Kyle Healey
Daniel Arneson
Ricky Sides
Scott Cleveland
Rudolf Kerkhoven
Gertie (Margaret Lake)
Carlos Caggiani
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Lauren Burd
Thea Atkinson
Daphne Colerigde
Scififan
Aris Whittier
Daphne Coleridge
TonyG for Kristy Quinn
SidneyW
Deb Baker
HP Mallory
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
R.G. Cordiner
Steven L Hawk
Daphne Coleridge
Holly Hook
Horse_Girl (Melanie Nilles)
Beth Orsoff
Daniel Pyle
N. Gemini Sasson
Linda S. Prather
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
Carl Ashmore
Sidney Williams
Consuelo Saah Baehr
Laura Lond
N. Gemini Sasson
M.A. Miller
Laura Lond
M.A. Miller
Spinneyhead (Ian Pattinson)
K.C. May
Scififan (William L.K.)
M.C. Walker
Miriam Minger
Saffina Desforges
Manley Peterson
Kenneth Rosenberg
Gertie (Margaret Lake)
Jaime Wasserman
Melcom (Mel Comley)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you William. I'd tagged your US books in the past, but I saw you had some more tags and added a few. I tagged the UK version.


----------



## KatieKlein

Hi Everyone!

I just joined the US tag thread and thought I'd drop my UK link off here, too: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Guardian/dp/B004FPYO8K/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1293420670&sr=1-6

I'll start playing catch up, ASAP!

Thanks so much!


----------



## William Meikle

KatieKlein said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just joined the US tag thread and thought I'd drop my UK link off here, too: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Guardian/dp/B004FPYO8K/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1293420670&sr=1-6
> 
> I'll start playing catch up, ASAP!
> 
> Thanks so much!


Done Katie...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your book Katie.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I am already active in the US tagging thread, but my UK edition could use some more tags as well.

Link in signature.

Thanks.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi Andrew,

I thought I remembered tagging your UK version, but I double checked. It turns out I had tagged it at some point in the past.

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## William Meikle

New today, a novella. As ever, all tags gratefully appreciated.

Are you ready for a trip into the Mirrorland?


----------



## Steve Silkin

i've been active on the u.s. tag exchange, now i'm starting here. already tagged a few (upon request at the u.s. tag exchange). here's the u.k. link to my books:

http://bit.ly/gQf971

thanks in advance for any tags!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new release Willie. Congratulations again.  

Tagged your books Steve. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew, I had already tagged you.

Willie, got your new one.

Katie and Steve, can't get into your tags. That happens every once in a while. I'll come back later and try again. It always works eventually.

Lexy, thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Steve Silkin

just tagged - or found i'd already tagged (through requests on the u.s. exchange, no doubt) - books by:

Saffina Desforges
Manley Peterson
Kenneth Rosenberg
Gertie (Margaret Lake)
Jaime Wasserman
Melcom (Mel Comley)

could not get tags to appear for:
William Meikle (will try again)

Will continue to work my way up the Page 30 list through the coming week (or weeks) and report progress. Thanks in advance for any reciprocation!!
http://bit.ly/gQf971


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Katie and Steve, I was able to tag you this time.


----------



## swcleveland

All caught up!



https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ Paperback)


----------



## Steve Silkin

continued tagging, got books by:

H. Jonas Rhynedahll 
Carl Ashmore
Sidney Williams
Willie Meikle (sleeping)
N. Gemini Sasson
M.A. Miller
Laura Lond (got one, will go back now and get the others)
M.A. Miller
Spinneyhead (Ian Pattinson)
K.C. May
William Meikle (whispers)
Scififan (William L.K.)
M.C. Walker

please tag mine if you haven't yet!! http://bit.ly/gQf971


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Ricky: Thanks. Got yours as well
William: tried, but can't get at your newest. Amazon acting up? Will try again later.
Steve: all of them
Gertie: Listen to your Heart
swcleveland: both editions

Thanks Lexy


----------



## Saffina Desforges

LexyHarper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> You are phenomenal! I can't believe you have already started tagging me! I'm at work at the moment (lunch break, wink, wink!), but I plan to spend an hour a day tagging - perhaps a little more at times - until I catch up. I will work through the list systematically and ensure that I tag everyone.
> 
> Here are my UK books:
> 
> LexyHarper
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Trilogy/dp/B0041HXT92
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Freaks-like-Trilogy/dp/B0042FZQL2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Men-Trilogy/dp/B00428LBD6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Soca-Nights/dp/B0046ZSN1S
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Naughty-Professor/dp/B0042FZQMQ
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Lexy-Harper/dp/0955698618
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Freaks-Like-Me/dp/0955698626
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Men-Lexy-Harper/dp/0955698634
> 
> Gosh, the list looks terribly long!
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> PS. I will list my US links in a separate post just in case anyone wants to tag my books over there, too. I have bought romance novels, CDs and DVDs from the US in the past, so I can tag US books for members over there, if links are provided.


Done your UK links!


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Andrew Ashling said:


> I am already active in the US tagging thread, but my UK edition could use some more tags as well.
> 
> Link in signature.
> 
> Thanks.


Done!


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Steve Silkin said:


> continued tagging, got books by:
> 
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll
> Carl Ashmore
> Sidney Williams
> Willie Meikle (sleeping)
> N. Gemini Sasson
> M.A. Miller
> Laura Lond (got one, will go back now and get the others)
> M.A. Miller
> Spinneyhead (Ian Pattinson)
> K.C. May
> William Meikle (whispers)
> Scififan (William L.K.)
> M.C. Walker
> 
> please tag mine if you haven't yet!! http://bit.ly/gQf971


Tagged (the ones it would let me do!)


----------



## William L.K.

Welcome to all the newbies!

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Well, I'm all caught up.

I've updated the list on page 30 http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31628.msg708005.html#msg708005 to Dec 28th, with the exception of William Meikle's new book, which gets a 404 error when I click on his link.

This list is of all books in this thread to date, but many of the authors are no longer actively tagging on this thread. I will not be updating the thread past Dec 31st. You are welcome to tag to your heart's content, of course, but the new suggestion is to go back a few pages and start from there. That way you'll catch all active taggers.

In a couple of hours, I'll be off to New York and my access to the internet for the next two weeks will be limited.

Happy New Year to all! May you get what you desire (not necessarily what you deserve). And may the sales be ours!

Live the joy,

Doug.

PS: Welcome to page 50.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I hope it's a vacation, Doug. Have a good time and stay warm and dry.


----------



## Daphne

A few tags on Three Mysteries, please. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Three-Mysteries/dp/B004CFB7B0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1289901443&sr=1-3


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Daphne

Thankyou.


----------



## George Hamilton

Hi All
I hope I am in time before the cut-off point for my novel Secrets From The Dust, a historical novel set in Australia which depicts the Aboriginal culture, to be tagged. I'll start adding a few tags myself now.

Happy New Year to all

George Hamilton


----------



## Ricky Sides

Jay22 said:


> Hi All
> I hope I am in time before the cut-off point for my novel Secrets From The Dust, a historical novel set in Australia which depicts the Aboriginal culture, to be tagged. I'll start adding a few tags myself now.
> 
> Happy New Year to all
> 
> George Hamilton


George,

Welcome to the thread. I'd be happy to tag your book, but I don't see any tags on any of the product pages.

Edit: I finally found a copy that had visible tags, so now I've tagged all versions in the US and UK.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Welcome to the thread Lexy, Daphne and Jay22. I have tagged your books.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Jay22 said:


> Hi All
> I hope I am in time before the cut-off point for my novel Secrets From The Dust, a historical novel set in Australia which depicts the Aboriginal culture, to be tagged. I'll start adding a few tags myself now.
> 
> Happy New Year to all
> 
> George Hamilton


You're tagged. ;-)


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Daphne said:


> A few tags on Three Mysteries, please.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Three-Mysteries/dp/B004CFB7B0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1289901443&sr=1-3


Gotcha


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Daphne and Jay. Welcome.

Jay, we're just not adding people to the list because a lot of those authors have dropped out but anyone can join this thread at any time. 

Just go back about four or five pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers. Warning, some of us have many, many books and we do tag them all. 

Have fun!


----------



## Daphne

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's so nice to see my tag numbers go up. I'm now reasonably certain that Amazon is allowing tagging even if you didn't purchase. Whew!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'd appreciate tags for my paperbacks if you haven't done them yet.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arianas-Pride-Margaret-Lake/dp/1442184450/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293637665&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catherine-Captain-Margaret-Lake/dp/145287834X/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1293637743&sr=1-6

Thanks.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

sibelhodge said:


> Jay and Daphne, you are both tagged!


Just tagged yours...


----------



## jwasserman

Getting caught up. Tagged:

Memoirs of a bar steward 
Under Witch Moon 
Executive Lunch
The Watchers Omnibus
Of Love and War 
Crazy For You 
Powerless: The Synthesis
The Last Days of Jericho 
Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance 
A Phantom Love Story 
Threads: The Reincarnation of Anne Boleyn 
The Fashion Police (Comedy Mystery) 
The Merry-Go-Round 
Death Call (Carroll & Grant Mysteries)
Wrapped In A Rainbow 
No Good Deed
In the Valley


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Getting all caught up now. If ya'll could tag mine, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up...

S.


----------



## William Meikle

Seems to be catch up day today -- I'm up to date too


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

williemeikle said:


> Seems to be catch up day today -- I'm up to date too


Me, too. Did the U.S. thread Mon./Tues. Is it possible to strain your palm from left-clicking? Ow.


----------



## William Meikle

THE COPYCAT MURDERS is back up, but has lost all the tags it had. Can I beg for you all to do it again please?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Copycat-Murders-ebook/dp/B004HFS6EQ


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Willie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got Scott and Willie.


----------



## William Meikle

New today and needing some blood

My wee Scottish vampire novel, also in print, gets some fresh life in ebook form.

Two young boys in the West of Scotland reawaken an ancient vampire. Only "The Book of the Dark" can stop it. But the sun is getting low.... and vamps are not the only dangers in the night



> "A gem of a book...essential reading if you are literate, and if you want the vampire genre to grow beyond stagnant velvet clad fops." --Shirlie Leighton for Bite Me Magazine


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up since my last post


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your book Willie.


----------



## liam.judge

Just tagged your latest book Willie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged US and UK versions, Willie.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I hope it's a vacation, Doug. Have a good time and stay warm and dry.


Definitely work. I'm visiting my girlfriend--don't tell her I said that--who is foolish enough to live on the opposite side of the continent to me. [Others, no longer my friends, say this shows her good sense. Actually, she has the good taste to appreciate my sense of humour, so I'll show her this post myself.]

Unfortunately, she has her own internet addiction and, due to repairs to my netbook, I'm forced to squeeze in my own addiction here into odd minutes. Also, she uses the qwerty keyboard, which forces me to look at my fingers when I type, slowing me down considerably.

So, it took me 16 hours to get from my house to hers, exhausting me in the process. And now the work begins--waiting hand and foot on her cats (that should reduce the damage done by my first two sentences). Life's tough.

Had a sale while I travelled--but only one. This author business sure is great.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi DA. Cats you say?  

Well now you've sold two more.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi DA. Cats you say?
> 
> Well now you've sold two more.


Yes, cats. One basement cat (mostly black) and a tabby. One who wants me to let him out into the hallway -- there's nothing like adventure -- and one who needs a boost to get to the top of the bookcase --yes, I have slept on all these books!

Thanks for the sales. Hope you enjoy them.

I wasn't complaining about sales, one per day is my average. But, here, there or travelling, sleeping or awake, they still sell. That's what's great about the author business.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Actually, I thought I'd bought them ages ago and that they were buried in my TBR list. Thank you for the great deal on your books. I've got all three now.  

Enjoy the vacation with your honey and her cats.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Three Mysteries
Jay22
Eldren



https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ Paperback


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Definitely work. I'm visiting my girlfriend--don't tell her I said that--who is foolish enough to live on the opposite side of the continent to me. [Others, no longer my friends, say this shows her good sense. Actually, she has the good taste to appreciate my sense of humour, so I'll show her this post myself.]


Or maybe you live on the opposite side of the continent from her. It's all in how you look at it. 



> So, it took me 16 hours to get from my house to hers, exhausting me in the process. And now the work begins--waiting hand and foot on her cats (that should reduce the damage done by my first two sentences). Life's tough.
> 
> Had a sale while I travelled--but only one. This author business sure is great.


I know she and the cats appreciate it.

Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Lexi,

The UK tags move up slowly. It has taken me months to accumulate 27, which was my highest tag count a couple of days back.


----------



## mamiller

Well all, I apologize.  I've had several issues tagging the UK links, and have now found that on another computer I have no problems at all!!    Hurray!!!

So, I give thanks to the 'keeper' of page 30.  I am starting over and have made some progress.  I'll keep going.  Sorry I'm so late to the table all!  And a Happy New Year everyone.  

Tagged so far:
Bar Steward
Maria Schneider
Willie Meikle - Love the cover of Island Life
Margaret
Sandra Edwards
Forver July
tbrookside
monique
valmore
Tried to tag Jason, I'll go look up the books
Same for Frank
Nell G
Sibel H - love your books!
Donna F
T.S O'Rourke
badtrink
mary mcD
Philip V
Dreamwand
John Fitch
Vyrl
David McAfee
Victoria L
Daniel A
David D
Vicki
StaceyWB
Danielle B


----------



## SidneyW

Hey to all on this thread. I don't think I've checked in since my short story collection went live. It's Scars and Candy linked from my sig. Thanks! I'm backtracking to get caught up on my clicks for everyone.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LexyHarper said:


> I know it's early days yet, so hopefully there's no cause for concern, but I've been tagged by a maximum 6 people so far.
> 
> Thanks to all who have tagged me, much appreciated. I've now tagged all the new books between my last post and this. So all caught up.





sibelhodge said:


> Mine don't seem to be going up at all!


Mine were stuck at 25 for weeks, maybe months, but all of a sudden, they're moving up and I've got 39.

I've been tagging for well over a year and we have a higher percentage of tag backs on KB than any other site. Most you can expect from other sites is 10% or even less. One memorable month on another site, I tagged over 60 and got two back with one negative vote. That's when I dropped out of that site.

With KB, I figure we get about 20% back.

I've tagged over 1800 books and my highest tag count is 296. A lot of the discrepancy came from that other site. A small percentage is people with multiple books so I've tagged fewer authors than I've tagged books.

We just tag all who ask and hope we get tagged back.

Sibel, I'm pretty sure I tagged you previously because when I double checked, only a couple of my red checks had disappeared. I put them back in.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Saffina
Daphne
Jay22
Margaret: paperbacks
williemeikle: new one
sibelhodge: both
mamiller: all three
SidneyW: new one


All caught up


----------



## mamiller

Still attacking the UK list on page 30.  At this post I added,

Scott L Collins
Ricky Sides
Cliff Ball
swcleveland
Claire Farrell
D.A. Boulter
James Stanson
Donna Callea
liam.judge
Noah K
The always entertaining, Margaret
P.A. Woodburn
R.E. Conary


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Sorry for being away. Been a busy couple of weeks for me.

For this session, I've caught up through page 48 and tagged these (Kindle and/or paperback) in the UK:

Blood and Sunlight: A Maryland Vampire Story
Mystery at Ocean Drive
The Hawk And His Boy
The Model Universe And Other Stories
Fourteen Days Later
PORTAL 
The Gods of Dream
THE GATEWAY
THE FALLEN ANGLE
Knight Eternal 
HARBINGER OF DOOM
Self Arrest
The Patriot Paradox
The Guardian

I'll get to work on the other pages.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Okay, this session should get me current. 

Tagged:

Bedtime Erotica
Bedtime Erotica for Freaks
Bedtime Erotica for Men
Soca Nights
Naughty Professor
A Dish Served Cold
Three Mysteries
SECRETS FROM THE DUST 
The Copycat Murders
Eldren: The Book of the Dark
Widow's Tale
Rogue Wave
Scars and Candy - Tales of Terror and Dark Mystery
The Cemetery Vote 
The Forbidden Stories
Too Lucky
The Telescope Builder

If I missed anyone, let me know.

My UK links:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orphan-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B0046REKV8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293748229&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Typical-Scantily-Clad-Virgin-Sacrifice/dp/B004CYEXFS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293748229&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/La-causalit%C3%A9-French-Edition/dp/B004ASN9ZG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1293748229&sr=8-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magician-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B004H1U3F0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1293748229&sr=8-4


----------



## Ricky Sides

mamiller said:


> Still attacking the UK list on page 30. At this post I added,


Thank you for the tags. I tagged your books.


----------



## daveconifer

I want to get into this UK tagging thread (yeah, I changed my mind about tagging).  How easy is it to get to these these tags?  In my case, all of my signature books are for Amazon US.  Do the rest of you have UK links too?


----------



## Harry Shannon

Bless Gertie for showing me the shortcut, I had wasted a lot of time. Got it now. Thanks again, folks.


----------



## William Meikle

daveconifer said:


> I want to get into this UK tagging thread (yeah, I changed my mind about tagging). How easy is it to get to these these tags? In my case, all of my signature books are for Amazon US. Do the rest of you have UK links too?


My UK link is in my sig

But it's simple. Say the .com link is

http://www.amazon.com/The-Copycat-Murders-ebook/dp/B004HFS6EQ

Just change the .com to .co.uk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Copycat-Murders-ebook/dp/B004HFS6EQ

That'll do it.


----------



## daveconifer

Thanks Willie, even I can do that!  I'll start on page 30...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your books Dave.


----------



## Beth O

Caught up from page 45 (my last UK tagging session). List of new ones below. If you posted before then and you were on that page 30 list, I already got you.

Blood and Sunlight
Impeding Justice
Mystery at Ocean Drive
CH Bunn x2
Portal
Gods of Dreams
GTHater x7
William Esmant x2
Katie Klein
Lexy Harper x8
Andrew Ashing
Copy Cat Murders
Steve Silkin x4
Three Mysteries
Secrets from the Dust
Eldren

Please tag me back if you haven't already. Here are my UK Links:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-I-Learned-Love-Walrus/dp/B004A8ZVM0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293752127&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeymoon-For-One/dp/B003VYBEOS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1293752162&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Romantically-Challenged/dp/B003STE6U0/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4

Thank you and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Dave. I had done your US books a long time ago. Welcome back.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harry Shannon said:


> Bless Gertie for showing me the shortcut, I had wasted a lot of time. Got it now. Thanks again, folks.


You've got a lot of books, Harry. I think I'll finish tagging them tomorrow morning when I'm feeling fresh.


----------



## KatieKlein

All caught up since my last post. Thanks for the tags, everyone!


----------



## daveconifer

My eyes are bleary but I got everything from page 30 tagged. Then I rolled through the remaining posts and made sure to get any stragglers (which I am). I'll check back and stay up to date.

Here are my UK links, to make it easier for everybody to tag me:

Man of Steel: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1293758001&sr=8-5

eBully: http://www.amazon.co.uk/eBully/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in

Snodgrass Vacation: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293758099&sr=1-1

Throwback: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293758159&sr=1-1

FireHouse: http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1293758195&sr=1-3


----------



## Ricky Sides

You didn't want the green toes tags?


----------



## daveconifer

Ricky Sides said:


> You didn't want the green toes tags?


I like that one. Is it gone? I bet I forgot to transfer it to UK. I'll fix!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Alright Dave I got them. I also took the liberty of transferring my review of Snodgrass Vacation to the UK site.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

A new one from me which would be lovely to get some tag love on:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DUN1KE/?tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Chris.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Happy New Year all!

I just tagged:

Dave Conifer x5


I had already tagged the Calender book in the UK from the other thread.

I check a few more and it looks like I'm all tagged up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one Chris.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up for the new year


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Caught up to this point and then some. I anticipated an author who'd recently posted in the US thread coming here and already tagged her books.   I like to stay ahead of the curve.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

daveconifer said:


> My eyes are bleary but I got everything from page 30 tagged. Then I rolled through the remaining posts and made sure to get any stragglers (which I am). I'll check back and stay up to date.
> 
> Here are my UK links, to make it easier for everybody to tag me:
> 
> Man of Steel: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1293758001&sr=8-5
> 
> eBully: http://www.amazon.co.uk/eBully/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in
> 
> Snodgrass Vacation: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293758099&sr=1-1
> 
> Gotcha!
> 
> Throwback: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293758159&sr=1-1
> 
> FireHouse: http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1293758195&sr=1-3


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

daveconifer UK & US
Beth O: Thanks Beth, got yours as well

Happy New Year everyone. 

PS: Lexi: I agree with you. It's the same in th US and Facebook thread. I think new arrivals should just work their way up about five pages, and then tag the ones who mentioned in their post that they tagged them. Eventually they will get everybody who is still active.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

LexyHarper said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> Happy New Year to you! Have fun in New York.
> 
> Thank you for putting me on the list before you closed it off for good. I have just finished tagging the entire the list. I now have 295 items tagged. Whew!
> 
> I found four broken links:
> 
> Jason W. Chan
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Above-the-Clouds/dp/B003H4QWIK
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bliss-and-Grief/dp/B003RWS7SU
> 
> Frank Zubek
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Background-Short-Story-Collection-ebook/dp/B003L77PUW
> 
> Vyrl (Robert)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-War-Mists/dp/B002IKKXMK
> 
> Regards,


Strange. Three seem to no longer exist (one was pulled a new story added and given a new name). The fourth had its asin changed. I fixed that and removed the first three.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

LexyHarper said:


> Having recently joined and tagged the entire page 30, I would like to give my feedback, if I may.
> 
> I compiled a list as I went along and there were 99 unique names of the list. Allowing for the fact that a few authors may have been listed under both proper name and Kindle Board handle, there were at least 90 authors on the list.
> 
> I actually had fun tagging. On the 28th, I programmed six hours of music and picked up tagging where I'd left off the previous day. I found it easier to launch and tag about 12 links one after the other, each in a separate Internet Explorer tab.
> 
> There were between 290 and 295 books on the list. My tag count is currently 299, but I've tagged a few books for the DTP Community 'Tag My Book' (US) group which I have just also joined.
> 
> For anyone new starting in 2011, I think it would unfair to have them tag the list when it's clearly obvious that the majority of authors are no longer tagging. When I first began tagging I did as suggested - I tagged the authors who had recently written posts. This takes a little longer and books not listed on author pages will be missed, but this a fairer way of tagging.
> 
> Ideally, a new list of current participants should be compiled, if we all provide our links and can persuade DA to take on the task.
> 
> There's probably no easy solution, but I think together we can come up with something that is fair to everyone.
> 
> I don't regret tagging authors who are not going to tag me back since they are no longer participating. However, these authors shouldn't really be benefiting from extra tags without the investment of their time on reciprocal tagging.
> 
> Also, listing your tag page (see Laura Lond's links on page 30) makes tagging much more convenient. Something to consider when listing links in future.
> 
> All the best and LOTS of sales in 2011!


Yes. I started this very same discussion a few days ago. That's why I won't be up-dating the list after today. The consensus is that we advise new taggers to go back a few pages and then tag forward from there. That way they'll catch the active taggers.

I've tagged 1270 books all told and my highest tag count is 177. I'm not complaining, but the simple fact is that many want tags but are not willing to reciprocate--at least not on a long-term basis. Thus any list will generate inactive taggers. I've spent hours keeping the list on page 30 up-to-date, and though it's really convenient, you've identified its weakness. I'm not willing to keep reorganizing it as taggers drop out, return or join. Thus we go back to the more inconvenient, but fairer.

Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Scars & Candy
Dave x 5
Kindle Calendar

Happy New Year!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Sibel, I occasionally check and I know I tagged you before and I checked tonight and it didn't show tags so I retagged.  I've found that has happened on the UK site before.  Harry all your books don't have tags so I couldn't tag everything.  Dave for some reason it wouldn't let me tag you tonight so I'll check back tomorrow.  Other than that I think I'm caught up.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Sibel, I occasionally check and I know I tagged you before and I checked tonight and it didn't show tags so I retagged. I've found that has happened on the UK site before. Harry all your books don't have tags so I couldn't tag everything. Dave for some reason it wouldn't let me tag you tonight so I'll check back tomorrow. Other than that I think I'm caught up.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Got you tagged too now Linda.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Looks like I'm still caught up! 

I hope everyone has a prosperous and happy new year!

My UK links:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orphan-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B0046REKV8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293880643&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magician-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B004H1U3F0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293880643&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Typical-Scantily-Clad-Virgin-Sacrifice/dp/B004CYEXFS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1293880643&sr=8-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/La-causalit%C3%A9-French-Edition/dp/B004ASN9ZG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1293880643&sr=8-4


----------



## Ricky Sides

Rhynedahll said:


> Looks like I'm still caught up!
> 
> I hope everyone has a prosperous and happy new year!
> 
> My UK links:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orphan-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B0046REKV8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293880643&sr=8-1
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magician-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B004H1U3F0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293880643&sr=8-2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Typical-Scantily-Clad-Virgin-Sacrifice/dp/B004CYEXFS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1293880643&sr=8-3
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/La-causalit%C3%A9-French-Edition/dp/B004ASN9ZG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1293880643&sr=8-4


Happy New Year to you.

I just double checked your UK books. I saw that I'd missed one and that you'd added some more tags to others. Got them all now. 

I don't know why the tagging system sometimes drops my tags I apply to books, but this isn't the first time a book I was certain I'd tagged lost the tags. I routinely spot check books now.  I distinctly remember tagging this one because I did so early in the UK discussion thread.


----------



## theaatkinson

it looks as though finally my tags will stick so I came back over to participate. let me know if they don't stick. Making my way down the thread

Here's mine for tag loving if you can find the time

http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Insular-Tahiti/dp/B0042RUKSE/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pray-for-Reign/dp/B0042FZQEE/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Secret-Language-of-Crows/dp/B00452V8EQ/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anomaly/dp/B004C0542S/


----------



## mamiller

I am finally catching up.  Thank you again for the page 30 kick-start

I have alll of Rhynedahll's
Lexy
Saffina
I had theapatra already
Had Ricky already
Had Sibel

Once you get caught up it gets easier to keep up with all you fine authors!    Happy New Year, and thank you ever so much for your tags!  You're the best.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

I also lost some of my tags and had to do a re-tag. Most odd  Now some tags are only on one or two. 

I've caught up with:
Dave Conifer x 4
Calendar
Theapatra

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233421&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233534&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233707&sr=1-1http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mystery-at-Ocean-Drive/dp/B004H1TD38/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293194924&sr=1-1


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

LexyHarper said:


> My holidays are over, so I will now check in only once a week on Sat or Sun and go through everything posted since my last visit.


Likewise here. School starts tomorrow. 

Huge thanks to everyone here for all the tags. It has seemed to help a lot. (Now why didn't I do all this sooner?)

Best,
Gemi


----------



## George Hamilton

Thanks for the TAGS folks.
I've tagged some from page 30 and the following:

Ricky Sides
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Saffina Desforges
Margaret Lake
Sibel Hodge
Daphne Coleridge
Scott Neumyer
Steven L Hawk
William Meikle
N Gemini Sasson
Liam Judge & Gregory Bresiger

Will do some more when I have a little time.

Best wishes

Jay22


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Saffina
Jay22

Caught up again.


----------



## mamiller

Jan, I had missed two of yours.  All caught up now.
Got Jay22
N. Gemini

It is raining.  beh


----------



## William Meikle

Another new one today. As ever, all tags gratefully accepted


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged the new book Willie.   Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## William Meikle

Ricky Sides said:


> Tagged the new book Willie.  Congratulations on the new release.


Thanks Ricky. I know you liked the omnibus edition in print. Any chance of a review of the first ebook?


----------



## Ricky Sides

You released the ebook? Sure. Give me a link.

Edit: lol I get it. The watchers was the first of the trilogy. Sorry. I'm a tad slow at times.


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up since my last post


----------



## Rhynedahll

williemeikle said:


> Another new one today. As ever, all tags gratefully accepted


Got it!

Amazing output Willie. Have you cloned yourself so that one of you is writing 24/7?


----------



## William Meikle

Rhynedahll said:


> Got it!
> 
> Amazing output Willie. Have you cloned yourself so that one of you is writing 24/7?


The more recent ones are one of my publishers putting out my older print books as ebooks... there's still more to come


----------



## mamiller

Got the new book, William.  I am determined to stay current on tags!!


----------



## Sharon Austin

If anyone would like to tag my books, I'd be more than happy to reciprocate.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004A90CD2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046H9Z4K

Thank you,
Sharon


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Theapatra x4
Re-tagged Jan
Willie's new one
Sharon x 2


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ (Paperback)


----------



## mamiller

Got you, Sharon.  I love the cover of "Smoke on the Water"


----------



## Sharon Austin

Thank you, swcleveland. Tagged you back.

Thank you, too, mamiller. Tagged all of yours. I'm glad you like my cover.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

Have got:
Sharon Austin
Mamiller

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233421&sr=1-5
http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233534&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1285233707&sr=1-1http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mystery-at-Ocean-Drive/dp/B004H1TD38/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293194924&sr=1-1


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

Tagged the two by Sharon Austin. All caught up!


----------



## George Hamilton

I have tagged the following

3 January 2011 - page 51-54
D A Boulter
Scott Cleveland
Lexy Harper
Maureen A Miller
Sidney Williams
Rhynedahll
Dave Conifer
Harry Shannon
Beth Orsoff
Katie Klein
Chris Graham
Linda S Prather
Thea Arkinson
Andrew Ashling
William Meikle
Sharon Austin

My Amazon tag pages:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0046A9V7I
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0046A9V7I
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/0956686125
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0956686125

Best wishes

Jay22


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Jay22 said:


> I have tagged the following
> 
> 3 January 2011 - page 51-54
> D A Boulter
> Scott Cleveland
> Lexy Harper
> Maureen A Miller
> Sidney Williams
> Rhynedahll
> Dave Conifer
> Harry Shannon
> Beth Orsoff
> Katie Klein
> Chris Graham
> Linda S Prather
> Thea Arkinson
> Andrew Ashling
> William Meikle
> Sharon Austin
> 
> My Amazon tag pages:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0046A9V7I
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0046A9V7I
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/0956686125
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0956686125
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Jay22


Tagged the above just now.

Saffina


----------



## Sharon Austin

Thanks for the tags everyone.  

New tags: Jan Hurst-Nicholson, sibelhodge, Jay 22, Saffina.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Happy New Year to you.
> 
> I just double checked your UK books. I saw that I'd missed one and that you'd added some more tags to others. Got them all now.


Same here



> I don't know why the tagging system sometimes drops my tags I apply to books, but this isn't the first time a book I was certain I'd tagged lost the tags. I routinely spot check books now.  I distinctly remember tagging this one because I did so early in the UK discussion thread.


Ditto


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jay22 said:


> I have tagged the following
> 
> My Amazon tag pages:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0046A9V7I
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0046A9V7I
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/0956686125
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/tags-on-product/0956686125
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Jay22


Jay, I only found tags on one book. That happens sometimes. I'll check back later.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

caught up again. Finally got Harry Shannon's books. It would be nice if you left links. I transferred tags from US site. Here are the links:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-of-the-Beast-ebook/dp/B003D7LFMO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:
williemeikle: Watchers: The Coming of the King
Sharon Austin: both
Jay22: had missed the paperbacks, tagged now
(I regularly check when I'm not sure anymore whether I tagged them or not)


----------



## Harry Shannon

Thank you, D.A. I didn't even know how to find the links. Do I have to open an Amazon UK account to tag your stuff too?

Mine is here in one place

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=Harry+Shannon&x=13&y=19

DOH I just figured it out.
Thanks, sorry I'm such a dolt.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Whew!  All caught up again.  

Thanks to everyone who included UK links.  It's a lot easier than the whole ".com > backspace > co.uk" thing.

S.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> caught up again. Finally got Harry Shannon's books. It would be nice if you left links. I transferred tags from US site. Here are the links:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-of-the-Beast-ebook/dp/B003D7LFMO
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W


Thanks, Doug. I was finally able to finish tagging Harry's books. You do a lot of work on this thread and we appreciate it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you this time around, Jay. Had to copy and paste the tags since they still weren't showing.


----------



## Ed_ODell

All,

Made it through page 12 of this thread. I'll continue onward! I hope you'll reciprocate by tagging my UK book here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Three-Minutes-More/dp/B003B3JA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294089391&sr=1-1

Many thanks to all, and may each of you see much success!

Regards,

Ed O'Dell


----------



## Harry Shannon

Ed, I didn't see any existing tags for yours so I made a few up based on the summary, hope that helps.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Harry x 10
3 Minutes More



]https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/]
]https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/] (Paperback)


----------



## Sharon Austin

Tagged you, Ed.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Ed:  I brought over some tags from the US site.  We're recommending that you just go back a few pages and start tagging there, as there are many authors in this thread who are no longer participating.  However, if you want to go through the whole thread, there is a list of the books from 2010 on page 30--all clickable links.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Ed.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Harry Shannon
Ed_ODell

All caught up again.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Hi All

Just found out from the US pages that there is this UK version!

I would really appreciate help with my novel 'Take No More'



UK links are:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-No-More/dp/B004EYUH9C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294084625&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-No-More-Parts/dp/B004HILUDM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294084625&sr=1-2

Will get tagging here.

Best wishes

Seb


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again


----------



## Harry Shannon

Caught up except for some more of Willie's for later


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you, Seb.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Sebastian Kirby said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just found out from the US pages that there is this UK version!
> 
> I would really appreciate help with my novel 'Take No More'
> 
> 
> 
> UK links are:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-No-More/dp/B004EYUH9C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294084625&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-No-More-Parts/dp/B004HILUDM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294084625&sr=1-2
> 
> Will get tagging here.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Seb


Hi there,

I tagged these yesterday from the other thread. 

All caught up for the moment.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all!

Tagged:

Secrets from the Dust, UK Kindle and Paperback, US Paperback and already had US Kindle

Take No More, UK

My UK links:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orphan-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B0046REKV8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294181521&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Typical-Scantily-Clad-Virgin-Sacrifice/dp/B004CYEXFS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294181521&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/La-causalit%C3%A9-French-Edition/dp/B004ASN9ZG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294181521&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magician-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B004H1U3F0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294181521&sr=1-4


----------



## mamiller

New tags since my last visit are Seb and Ed O'D


----------



## Steve Silkin

Hi everybody! Tried to catch up! Tonight I tagged (or found I had already tagged) books by:

Seb Kirby
H.J. Rhynedahll
George Hamilton
Harry Shannon
Ricky Sides
Margaret Lake
Scott Cleveland
Sibel Hodge
Thea Atkinson
J.H. Nicholson
Scott Neumyer

Please tag mine if you haven't yet! http://bit.ly/gQf971


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Ed_ODell said:


> All,
> 
> Made it through page 12 of this thread. I'll continue onward! I hope you'll reciprocate by tagging my UK book here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Three-Minutes-More/dp/B003B3JA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294089391&sr=1-1
> 
> Many thanks to all, and may each of you see much success!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ed O'Dell
> 
> Gotcha


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Sebastian Kirby said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just found out from the US pages that there is this UK version!
> 
> I would really appreciate help with my novel 'Take No More'
> 
> 
> 
> UK links are:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-No-More/dp/B004EYUH9C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294084625&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-No-More-Parts/dp/B004HILUDM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294084625&sr=1-2
> 
> Will get tagging here.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Seb


Got you too!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

sibelhodge (seems I missed them somehow, got them now)
Saffina
Ed O'Dell

Mine are in the signature.

All caught up.


----------



## jhanel

D.A. Boulter said:


> In order of posting, here are the books up for tagging thus far:


I would also like to be added:

Jerry Hanel
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/death-has-a-name/B004H1TDKQ

I will go back and start tagging now..... wish me luck. (* grabs his cup of coffee and trudges forward *)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Hi Jerry!

If you add your tags, I'll happily click on them.  Welcome to the gang!

Best,
Gemi


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Up to date. Here's mine again for anyone who may have missed them:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Worth-Dying-Bruce-Trilogy/dp/B004DI7L0W/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crown-Heather-Bruce-Trilogy/dp/B003V5X9N6/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Isabeau-Novel-Queen-Isabella-Mortimer/dp/B003ZYFBMU/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Jerry. 

We're now advising the new people to go about six pages back and tag forward from there. We're no longer keeping up the list because so many people have dropped out.


----------



## mamiller

Got Jerry and Gemini.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Take No More
jhanel



https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ (Paperback)


----------



## 28612

Hmm, I'd posted earlier, but it never showed up...

I was sent this way from the US tagging board, after Ricky's advice helped me break through to tag my books at UK (thanks again!)

I've UK tagged a number of you via US board. Then went back to p.48 and worked through this page (55) for all who had links. Filled in those who posted but lacked links using D.A.'s wonderful p30 list. So my tags for following linkless posters are thanks to D.A.:
melcom
Christopher Bunn
jwasserman
SidneyW
Linda S. Prather

TIA for tagging my UK LINKS

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Almost-a-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Family-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rodeo-Nights/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-a-Family-Man/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-New-World/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancher-Meets-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoops/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-12

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Love-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-13

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15


----------



## Laura Lond

Haven't visited this thread for a while, catching up... Here are my two new UK releases:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Journey-Adventures-Jecosan-Tarres/dp/B004HILRLM

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Palace-Adventures-Jecosan-Tarres/dp/B004GHNDKW

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Patricia and Laura:  Dragged your tags over from US site where applicable.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Up to date. Here's mine again for anyone who may have missed them:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Worth-Dying-Bruce-Trilogy/dp/B004DI7L0W/
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crown-Heather-Bruce-Trilogy/dp/B003V5X9N6/
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Isabeau-Novel-Queen-Isabella-Mortimer/dp/B003ZYFBMU/


Got you now


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Patricia McLinn said:


> Hmm, I'd posted earlier, but it never showed up...
> 
> I was sent this way from the US tagging board, after Ricky's advice helped me break through to tag my books at UK (thanks again!)
> 
> I've UK tagged a number of you via US board. Then went back to p.48 and worked through this page (55) for all who had links. Filled in those who posted but lacked links using D.A.'s wonderful p30 list. So my tags for following linkless posters are thanks to D.A.:
> melcom
> Christopher Bunn
> jwasserman
> SidneyW
> Linda S. Prather
> 
> TIA for tagging my UK LINKS
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Almost-a-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-3
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Family-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-5
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rodeo-Nights/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-6
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-a-Family-Man/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-7
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-8
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-New-World/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-9
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancher-Meets-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-10
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoops/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-12
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Love-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-13
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15


Got you done


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Laura Lond said:


> Haven't visited this thread for a while, catching up... Here are my two new UK releases:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Journey-Adventures-Jecosan-Tarres/dp/B004HILRLM
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Palace-Adventures-Jecosan-Tarres/dp/B004GHNDKW
> 
> Thanks everyone!!


You're done!


----------



## William Meikle

New today.



Book 2 of the Watchers Trilogy


----------



## Sharon Austin

Welcome newcomers. 

Tagged: Sebastian Kirby, Rhynedahl, jhanel, N.Gemini Sasson, Patricia McLinn [tagged all links listed], Laura Lond, and Willie's new book.

Mine:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004A90CD2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046H9Z4K

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004A90CD2
http://www.amazon.com/Serial-Quiller-ebook/dp/B0046H9Z4K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1286891354&sr=1-1

Thank you,
Sharon


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Sharon Austin (both books)
Jay22 (all books)
Harry Shannon (all books)
Ed_O Dell
Rhynedall (all books)
jhanel
Laura Lond
Patrica Mc Linn (all books)
William Meikle (latest book)


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Tagged:

Sharon and Liam


----------



## Harry Shannon

Would love UK tags and even reviews if anyone has read one of these, I'm trying to figure out why the price isn't showing. Think this link works to the Kindle versions in the UK, something has gotten messed up over there. Thanks and Happy New Year.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Kindle&x=22&y=17#/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Kindle+Harry+Shannon&rh=n%3A266239%2Ck%3AKindle+Harry+Shannon

Harry


----------



## Sharon Austin

Thanks liam.judge and Saffina [tagged yours!].


----------



## William L.K.

All caught up...however, some of my tags don't always stick in the UK, I am still not sure why.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Patricial, Laura, Willie.

Sharon, I missed a couple of yours. All caught up with you now.

My UK link www.tinyurl.com/malakeuk

Please tag all five for me. Thanks.


----------



## 28612

Tagged Laura's and Willie's new.

Thanks to all for the tags.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

jhanel
Laura Lond
williemeikle: new one

Caught up.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

All caught up.  Patricia, you killed me with that list, but you did provide me with my favorite tag of the day:

"culinary disasters"

Thanks all,
S.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi all!

Tagged:

Willie's new book
Patricia's books
Jerry Hanel's book

My links:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orphan-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B0046REKV8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294360889&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Typical-Scantily-Clad-Virgin-Sacrifice/dp/B004CYEXFS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294360889&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/La-causalit%C3%A9-French-Edition/dp/B004ASN9ZG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294360889&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magician-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B004H1U3F0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294360889&sr=1-4


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Patricia x 10
Watchers


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Harry & Stephen, tagged


----------



## daveconifer

I caught up again.  This UK one isn't as scary as the other tagging thread.

Thanks everybody for tagging me...


----------



## Beth O

All caught up. Tagged:

Dave Conifer x5
Calendar for Kindle
Sibel Hodge - I checked and had already tagged yours
Theapatra (new one)
George Hamilton
William Meikle (2 new ones)
Ricky - I tried to tag Claws but none showed up
SHaron Austin x2
Jan - I checked and my tags still there from last time
Harry Shannon x10
Ed O'Dell
Seb Kirby - tagged one, other had no tags
JHanel
Patricia McLinn - I tagged all except Stranger to Love had no tags - quite a list!
Laura Lond x2

For those of you who haven't already tagged me, here are my UK links:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-I-Learned-Love-Walrus/dp/B004A8ZVM0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294435242&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeymoon-For-One/dp/B003VYBEOS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1294435242&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Romantically-Challenged/dp/B003STE6U0/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2

Thanks everyone.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Please tag mine--and I'll work my way through this list!

*Vestal Virgin*http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vestal-Virgin/dp/B004G093HQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294436577&sr=1-1

*Dating My Vibrator (and other true fiction)* http://www.amazon.co.uk/DATING-VIBRATOR-other-true-fiction/dp/B003XYFN5M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294436685&sr=1-1 I have no idea why this is tagged "medical" unless someone think I need a psychiatrist!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi folks,

I just got my tags set up for Claws in the UK.

UK link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004I6D68A

Thank you in advance for the tags. 

Edit: I'm now caught up to this point.


----------



## Laura Lond

Caught up!


----------



## 28612

Steven L. Hawk said:


> All caught up. Patricia, you killed me with that list, but you did provide me with my favorite tag of the day:
> 
> "culinary disasters"
> 
> Thanks all,
> S.


Thanks for getting through the link list, Steven .... the "culinary disasters" could have said "autobiographical"


----------



## 28612

Tagged:
Suzanne's (skipped "medical")
Claws (added "thriller" for balance both sides of the pond)

And all caught up.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Thanks to everyone who's tagged me!! I got two U.K. sales this week - which is more than in the past - perhaps thanks to the tags!!  Just tagged books by:

Suzanne Tyrpak
Ricky Sides (Claws)
Lexy Harper
Jerry Hanel
Patricia McLinn
Laura Lond
D.A. Boulter

Please tag mine if you haven't yet! http://bit.ly/gQf971


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Ricky Sides: Claws (love the cover)

Had already the others.


----------



## Rhynedahll

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Please tag mine--and I'll work my way through this list!
> 
> *Vestal Virgin*http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vestal-Virgin/dp/B004G093HQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294436577&sr=1-1
> 
> *Dating My Vibrator (and other true fiction)* http://www.amazon.co.uk/DATING-VIBRATOR-other-true-fiction/dp/B003XYFN5M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294436685&sr=1-1 I have no idea why this is tagged "medical" unless someone think I need a psychiatrist!


Tagged! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## kcmay

I'm mostly caught up, except for the few people who have gazillions of books. I'll work my way through your lists.

Lexy, I didn't see any tags on your books. I'll check back later to see if they pop up.

Here are mine for those who haven't tagged 'em yet:

Venom: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004EBT3HW
Kinshield: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003XT5IYI
Sacrifice: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0040ZN166

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged both of yours Suzanne.

Ricky, I tagged Claws


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thanks Gertie. I appreciate that.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Thanks very much to those of you who tagged my last title. I have now caught up since my last post. I don't have anything new at the moment but hopefully will have in the next few days. If you're new to the thread, then feel free to add a few tags:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC?tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## D.A. Boulter

LexyHarper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had listed my books' tag pages to make them easier to tag. However, just in case you are having trouble tagging from those links, here are the full links:


It isn't your fault, nor the fault of the links. I'm pretty sure that the UK site is infested with gremlins. Sometimes I'll click on a link and there'll be no tags. I'll refresh the page (sometimes takes more than once) and the tags will appear.


----------



## Ricky Sides

D.A. Boulter said:


> It isn't your fault, nor the fault of the links. I'm pretty sure that the UK site is infested with gremlins. Sometimes I'll click on a link and there'll be no tags. I'll refresh the page (sometimes takes more than once) and the tags will appear.


You mean that's not just me? Well, that's good to know. I thought my system was to blame.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LexyHarper said:


> Yes, the tags like to sometimes play hide-and-seek, so you have to play along. I find that refreshing the page helps in most cases.


That's a good way to put it, Lexy.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Here's my latest. It's a Valentine's Day surprise for the missus (contains a dedication to her) so under a pen name.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kindleboards-21#tags

It would be brilliant if you could click on all 15. I am now all caught up. Lexy - love your covers.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Free books for Kindle said:


> Here's my latest. It's a Valentine's Day surprise for the missus (contains a dedication to her) so under a pen name.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kindleboards-21#tags
> 
> It would be brilliant if you could click on all 15. I am now all caught up. Lexy - love your covers.


You're done!


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Patricia McLinn said:


> Tagged:
> Suzanne's (skipped "medical")
> Claws (added "thriller" for balance both sides of the pond)
> 
> And all caught up.


Must have missed you Patricia, done now!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Free books for Kindle said:


> Here's my latest. It's a Valentine's Day surprise for the missus (contains a dedication to her) so under a pen name.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kindleboards-21#tags
> 
> It would be brilliant if you could click on all 15. I am now all caught up. Lexy - love your covers.


Done.  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That's so sweet, Chris. Tagged all 15.


----------



## James Everington

Hi,

I'm in if people are still doing this; UK link in text below...

James


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.   Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

James Everington said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in if people are still doing this; UK link in text below...
> 
> James


You're tagged, James.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

James Everington said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in if people are still doing this; UK link in text below...
> 
> James


'Done' from me too!


----------



## James Everington

Thanks; I've been working my way through (with a whisky!), but have to stop now... will continue tomorrow (possibly also with a whisky...)

cheers
James


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

LexyHarper: checked, had already tagged them

Tagged:

Free books for Kindle: last one
James Everington


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I'm new to the UK thread. I started on page 50 and worked my way up. 
Tagged:
Lexy Harper x8
Daphne x2
Jay
Ricky Sides x5
Jan Hurst-Nicholson x4
Saffina Desforges
Margaret Lake x5 (and paperbacks)
Sibel x2
Jamie x2
Scott Neumyer
Steven Hawk
Willie x20 (and your new one)
N Gemini Sasson x3
Liam
D A Boulter x3
Scott Cleveland
Maureen Miller x3
Sidney Williams x5
Rhynedahll x4
Dave Connifer x5
Harry x12
Beth Orsoff x3
Katie Klein
Chris Graham - and your new Valentine book
Andrew Ashley
Linda Prather x2
Theapatra x4
Sharon Austin x2
Ed O'Dell 
Seb Kirby
Steven Silkin x4
Jerry Hanel
Patricia McLinn x15
Laura Lond x3
William LK x2
Suzanne Tyrpak x2
K C May x3
James Everington

If I misspelled anyone's name, sorry. Blame it on the typing after all the tagging. And if I missed anyone, sorry about that. I'll catch you when you post again.

I'd appreciate reciprocal tags. I have links to my books in the UK store in my signature.
Thanks!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Demon High is up in the U.K.  I *think* the tags I put in took even though I have never bought anything from the U.K. site. 
If there are no tags on the page, will someone let me know? If there are and I'm good, I'll get to tagging others' books here. 
Thanks and here is the link to Demon High. 
Lori


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MacKenzie, it looks like I got some of your tags previously so I just tagged some that I either missed or disappeared.


----------



## William Meikle

James Everington said:


> Thanks; I've been working my way through (with a whisky!), but have to stop now... will continue tomorrow (possibly also with a whisky...)
> 
> cheers
> James


As a Scotsman I can fully appreciate the need for whisky at all possible opportunities 

Got you. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi folks!

This afternoon's tagathon:

Feed the Enemy
Demon High

I checked MacKenzie's books, already tagged.

Lexy, likewise.

Let me know if I missed anyone. 

My UK links, if needed:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orphan-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B0046REKV8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294702193&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Typical-Scantily-Clad-Virgin-Sacrifice/dp/B004CYEXFS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294702193&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/La-causalit%C3%A9-French-Edition/dp/B004ASN9ZG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294702193&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magician-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B004H1U3F0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294702193&sr=1-4


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Susanne x 2
Claws (baaaaad kitty!!)
Lexy x 8
Love Quotes
Feed the Enemy
Demon High


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954/ (Paperback)


----------



## Learnmegood

Got Scott, Saffina, Lexy, and James.

John


----------



## 28612

Saffina Desforges said:


> Must have missed you Patricia, done now!


Thank you, Saffina!


----------



## 28612

Got 
K.C. UKers
Valentines Day book
James Everington
Mackenzie's 2
Lori's DH

... might need a little libation myself before heading to US tagnation.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Got Demon High.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Harry Shannon: i checked and i've already tagged all your u.k. books
Sharon Austin: Thanks!
Gertie: i checked and i've already tagged all your u.k. books
Suzanne Tyrpak: tagged both books
Ricky Sides (latest book)
Free Books For Kindle: already tagged
James Everington
Lori Devoti (latest book)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats on the new release, Sibel, and good luck. You're all tagged.


----------



## par2323

Just realized that my book is listed on Amazon UK but hadn't even noticed the tags. I have listed my tags now and I promise to diligently go through this thread today and tag the other posters. Please do so for my book too. Thanks in advance!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003NHRDK2/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt#tags
Best wishes,

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And I have a new one:

Ghost Fleet: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IK8GJ0

Thanks all.

PS: Those of you who are using the tag "Beach Read" are doing so for our compatriots in more southern climes, right? 'Cause I gots ta tell ya, if you want me to buy a book based on that, right now, it had better be approx 1 page long.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up -- and a warning, I've got another one coming later today


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Patricia and welcome to the thread.

Just go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. 

Doug, I searched and searched for beach read but couldn't find it. You wanted me to type it in, right?  

Okay, Willie. I'm working hard on keeping up with you. I know I'll never catch up.   I'll have a new one for you by the weekend.


----------



## James Everington

williemeikle said:


> As a Scotsman I can fully appreciate the need for whisky at all possible opportunities
> 
> Got you. Welcome to the thread.


hic!


----------



## Lori Devoti

I am caught up! Thanks for the tags on Demon High!
Lori


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Liam - I had already tagged both the US and UK versions
Sibel - I tagged all 15 tags in both UK and US for My Perfect Wedding. Congratulations!
Patricia - I tagged Sounds of Murder for both paperback and Kindle in the US and Kindle in the UK
D A Boulter - I had already tagged Ghost Fleet, but I must have missed a couple of tags the last time I was there. Got those.


----------



## par2323

Thanks, Gertie. Six pages back is better than all 58 pages of this thread. I think I've almost completed tagging everyone on these pages. I will check daily to look for new joiners. Here's my link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294777729&sr=1-1

Thank you to those who have tagged me and those who will tag me.

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Perfect Wedding
Sounds of Murder
Ghost Fleet



https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954


----------



## William Meikle

New today. As ever, all tags gratefully appreciated


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gotcha, Willie


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Lori Devoti: Demon High
Rhynedahll: All four. (Sorry, i thought I already had them. Must have confused with the US list. Luckily I check once in a while.)
sibelhodge: My Perfect Wedding
par2323: Sounds of Murder
D.A. Boulter: already tagged through US list
williemeikle: The Concordance...

All caught up again.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Got Demon High.


Tagged


----------



## Saffina Desforges

par2323 said:


> Just realized that my book is listed on Amazon UK but hadn't even noticed the tags. I have listed my tags now and I promise to diligently go through this thread today and tag the other posters. Please do so for my book too. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003NHRDK2/ref=tag_dpp_yt_edpp_rt#tags
> Best wishes,
> 
> Patricia Rockwell


Done!


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Lori Devoti said:


> I am caught up! Thanks for the tags on Demon High!
> Lori


All tagged


----------



## Rhynedahll

Hi everyone!

Today:

My Perfect Wedding
Sounds of Murder 
The Concordances of the Red Serpent

My UK links, if needed:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orphan-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B0046REKV8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294702193&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Typical-Scantily-Clad-Virgin-Sacrifice/dp/B004CYEXFS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294702193&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/La-causalit%C3%A9-French-Edition/dp/B004ASN9ZG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294702193&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magician-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B004H1U3F0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294702193&sr=1-4


----------



## par2323

Tagged:

Scott Cleveland
Willie Merkle
Sibel Hodge
Rhynedahll

Best wishes,

Patricia Rockwell (par2323)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're tagged, Patricia.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

New today. As ever, all tags gratefully appreciated


[/quote]

Got it.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> New today. As ever, all tags gratefully appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Got it.


Check. Me too!


----------



## MQ

Hello

Just so I get this straight, in order to tag someone on Amazon UK I have to purchase something from their website (no problem)
but can I use my Amazon US sign-on or do I have to register with Amazon UK separately in order to see my tags? 

Thanks,
Mobashar


----------



## Raymond Bean

Good idea


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Mobashar Qureshi said:


> Hello
> 
> Just so I get this straight, in order to tag someone on Amazon UK I have to purchase something from their website (no problem)
> but can I use my Amazon US sign-on or do I have to register with Amazon UK separately in order to see my tags?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mobashar


Just need to buy something (non-digital) but you can use your existing Amazon US sign-on details. Edit: I am now caught up.

Tags always appreciated for:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004IEA284
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DUN1KE


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mobashar Qureshi said:


> Hello
> 
> Just so I get this straight, in order to tag someone on Amazon UK I have to purchase something from their website (no problem)
> but can I use my Amazon US sign-on or do I have to register with Amazon UK separately in order to see my tags?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mobashar





Free books for Kindle said:


> Just need to buy something (non-digital) but you can use your existing Amazon US sign-on details.


Tagged you, Mobashar. The best thing to buy is a book. You can buy one from the Marketplace so it doesn't cost so much then ship it to a UK library to avoid the high cost of shipping.


----------



## daveconifer

I am caught up!

I hate to throw in a monkey wrench, but I've never bought a darned thing from Amazon UK and I'm able to tag. I've tested it and my tags are definitely sticking. I can't explain it.

If anybody was willing to tag my new thriller in the UK, I'd certainly appreciate it...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrecker/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1294881279&sr=8-37


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Mobashar Qureshi said:


> Hello
> 
> Just so I get this straight, in order to tag someone on Amazon UK I have to purchase something from their website (no problem)
> but can I use my Amazon US sign-on or do I have to register with Amazon UK separately in order to see my tags?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mobashar


Tagged yours


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Today's Tags:

Mobashar x3
Raymond - I don't know why, but it wouldn't let me click on your tags for the paperback versions at the UK site. Also, your tags weren't listed on the Kindle version yet. I'll try again tomorrow.
Dave - got Wrecker


----------



## Gertie Kindle

daveconifer said:


> I am caught up!
> 
> I hate to throw in a monkey wrench, but I've never bought a darned thing from Amazon UK and I'm able to tag. I've tested it and my tags are definitely sticking. I can't explain it.
> 
> If anybody was willing to tag my new thriller in the UK, I'd certainly appreciate it...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrecker/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1294881279&sr=8-37


Yes, the tagger sees the tags but the taggee doesn't.

Going to tag you now.


----------



## daveconifer

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, the tagger sees the tags but the taggee doesn't.
> 
> Going to tag you now.


Ugh. I thought I understood this. No? I tagged somebody's books, noted the tag counts, logged off and then checked. It appeared that the counts had increased. If I'm wrong, I feel like I've been cheating everybody. I tried to buy something but wasn't able to. Dang.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Dave,

Your account keeps track of the items you've tagged. Once you've made a purchase, all of the items you've tagged will then count. US residents can't purchase Kindle books. I bought a paperback, but the shipping is a killer. Some folks are buying paperbacks and having them sent to libraries in the UK to avoid the shipping charges, but I don't know the details.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

daveconifer said:


> Ugh. I thought I understood this. No? I tagged somebody's books, noted the tag counts, logged off and then checked. It appeared that the counts had increased. If I'm wrong, I feel like I've been cheating everybody. I tried to buy something but wasn't able to. Dang.


You can also buy a book from the UK marketplace. That works.


----------



## MQ

Okay, I have bought a book from Amazon UK and mailed it to a UK library (Thanks, Margaret!)  Hopefully, this will work.  Now I'm off to the tagging.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mobashar Qureshi said:


> Okay, I have bought a book from Amazon UK and mailed it to a UK library (Thanks, Margaret!) Hopefully, this will work. Now I'm off to the tagging.


Way to go! You should be able to tag right away.


----------



## MQ

Thanks to those who have already tagged my books. I have gone through the list on pg. 30 (thanks, D.A.!) and have tagged the following _so far_:

Gertie (Margaret Lake)
Sibel Hodge
Saffina Desforges
Mackenzie Morgan
Bar Steward
Maria E Schneider (all)
Williemeikle (all)
Sandra Edwards
Foreverjuly
Tbrookside
Monique Martin
Valmore Daniels
Jason W. Chan
Nell Gavin
Donna Fasano
TS O'Rourke
badtrink (Deylse)
Mary McDonald
philvan (Philip van Wulven)
dreamwand
John Fitch V
Vyrl (Robert)
David McAfee
Victoria Lane
Darenson (Daniel Arenson)
David Derrico
Victorine
Staceywb
Danielle Bourdon
Scott L Collins
Ricky Sides (all)
Cliff Ball

I will try to get back and finish the list.

I would greatly appreciate those who can tag my books and can they select any of the following tags: *Mystery, Suspense, Detective, Thriller, Police procedural, Crime.*

Many thanks in advance.

Mobashar


----------



## daveconifer

Ricky Sides said:


> Dave,
> 
> Your account keeps track of the items you've tagged. Once you've made a purchase, all of the items you've tagged will then count. US residents can't purchase Kindle books. I bought a paperback, but the shipping is a killer. Some folks are buying paperbacks and having them sent to libraries in the UK to avoid the shipping charges, but I don't know the details.


Thanks Ricky and Gertie. I'll solve the problem the way you suggested so I won't be cheating (and so my hours of tagging won't have been for naught!)

Everything you told me was probably in the thread somewhere but I didn't see it...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you Mobashar.

You're welcome Dave. Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## MQ

Here are a few more tagged (cont. from pg. 30):

D.A. Boulter
Farrellclaire
Donna Callea
R.E. Conary
Tracey Alley
Tonya Plank
Tonya Plank
Brendan Carroll (hopefully, got all)
Beth O
Ali Cooper
M.R. Mathias
Karen W.B.
Terry W. ErvinII
Deb Martin
Vyrl (robert)
Jenna Anderson
Lafittewriter
Joe Mitchel

I will try to tag more tomorrow.

I would greatly appreciate those who can tag my books and can they select any of the following tags: *Mystery, Suspense, Detective, Thriller, Police procedural, Crime.*

Many thanks in advance.

Mobashar


----------



## Jowitch21

Happy tagging

When I get the chance am a very happy tagger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jowitch21 said:


> Happy tagging
> 
> When I get the chance am a very happy tagger


All tagged.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Would appreciate some tags if you've got the time. I know, 10 books is alot so I'm grateful for your time. And one inspirational thriller under the name M.C. Walker, Blood Son. Thanks so much!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Son/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294977305&sr=1-1

Miriam


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Phew Miriam. I am finally caught up. Here are mine:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004IEA284
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DUN1KE

For those of you in the US looking to activate your UK accounts and want to ship to somewhere in the UK - you could also consider a UK charity shop (thrift store). Here's a few UK cancer research shops (basically the money goes towards medical research for cancer and supporting those with it):

http://supportus.cancerresearchuk.org/Search1/?search=&tab=Shops&page=2

If you wanted to send to my local shop - it's:

Cancer Research UK
39 Town Street, 
Armley, 
LS12 1UX
(listed at bottom of link above)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Free books for Kindle said:


> Phew Miriam. I am finally caught up. Here are mine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004IEA284
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DUN1KE
> 
> For those of you in the US looking to activate your UK accounts and want to ship to somewhere in the UK - you could also consider a UK charity shop (thrift store). Here's a few UK cancer research shops (basically the money goes towards medical research for cancer and supporting those with it):
> 
> http://supportus.cancerresearchuk.org/Search1/?search=&tab=Shops&page=2
> 
> If you wanted to send to my local shop - it's:
> 
> Cancer Research UK
> 39 Town Street,
> Armley,
> LS12 1UX
> (listed at bottom of link above)


Excellent! That gives everyone a place to send books to and goes for a great cause. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Would appreciate some tags if you've got the time. I know, 10 books is alot so I'm grateful for your time. And one inspirational thriller under the name M.C. Walker, Blood Son. Thanks so much!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Son/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294977305&sr=1-1
> 
> Miriam


It's okay, Miriam. I have five and another one waiting to go live. And besides, we're used to our Willie. 

I have a system that makes it go fast for me. When the window comes up, I copy the whole group of tags and then paste them in the window. Just one copy and paste, hit save, and I'm done. For the UK, I then go back to the top of the product page and click on the author's name. That brings me back to the list.

I'm all caught up with you.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Mobashar - Some of the tags that you wanted clicked were missing when I checked the page, so I added them. Hope they saved okay.
Miriam - all done

I'm caught up again.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks so much for all the tags!  Don't mean to be "slow" here, but I'm still not sure how to activate my UK account so my tags for all of you are counted, etc.  What is the most effective and cost efficient way to do so?  

Miriam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks so much for all the tags! Don't mean to be "slow" here, but I'm still not sure how to activate my UK account so my tags for all of you are counted, etc. What is the most effective and cost efficient way to do so?
> 
> Miriam


Use your Amazon US sign in to sign in to Amazon UK. Buy a book from the Amazon UK Marketplace. To avoid the high cost of shipping, you can either ship to a library in the UK or send it to the Cancer Thrift Store listed above. Once the transaction is completed, you can tag and review.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thanks for the great tips, Margaret.  Will do so today.


----------



## par2323

I wish I had known about sending the book as a donation in the UK before I ordered a paperback from Amazon UK yesterday and discovered the cost of shipping. Yikes! Anyway, too late. It's on its way to me now. I assume this means that my tags will now show up and I will have to go back and re-tag all the books I had tagged before. I'm working on it and will eventually get them all done. They certainly do make it hard to do this, don't they?

Best wishes,

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## Gertie Kindle

par2323 said:


> I wish I had known about sending the book as a donation in the UK before I ordered a paperback from Amazon UK yesterday and discovered the cost of shipping. Yikes! Anyway, too late. It's on its way to me now. I assume this means that my tags will now show up and I will have to go back and re-tag all the books I had tagged before. I'm working on it and will eventually get them all done. They certainly do make it hard to do this, don't they?
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Patricia Rockwell


Patricia, we think that after you buy, the tags you previously posted show up. Before you go through all that retagging, go to your personal profile (not your author profile) on Amazon UK to see what books you have tagged.

Don't feel bad. I was among the first to buy and I spent $20 on a book plus shipping. The brand new book arrived and fell apart as I read it.


----------



## par2323

Hope I haven't missed anyone since previously checking in, but here's who I tagged today:

Margaret Lake
Jo Royston
MC Walker
Lexy Harper
Saffina Desforges
Raymond Bean
Dave Conifer
Mackenzie Morgan
Mobashar Quresh

Will check again tomorrow and do more tagging now that I am officially registered on Amazon UK. Here is where you can tag my book on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295037218&sr=1-1

Would really appreciate getting some tags for: "murder mystery," "acoustics," and "college professor" and please DON'T tag for "action" as my book is anything but action-oriented. Thanks!

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia, I untagged action and voted it down for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

New one for me. Here are the tags in case they're not showing.

pilgrims, puritans, indians, plymouth colony, mayflower, mayflower compact, romance, historical romance, fiction, short story, novelette, kindle, kindle book

And the link.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sweet-Savage-Charity-ebook/dp/B004J4VYB2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1295041296&sr=8-1-catcorr#tags


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.

Congratulations on the new release Gertie.   It's another outstanding read. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Caught up to this point.
> 
> Congratulations on the new release Gertie.  It's another outstanding read. I really enjoyed it.


Thanks, Ricky. And thanks for the great review on Smashwords.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Oh you saw that?  It was a pleasure.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Oh you saw that? It was a pleasure.


SW sent me a notification. It's nice the way Mark does that.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Concordances
Wrecker
Blood Son
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## MQ

Thanks Mackenzie for adding the tags!  

Tagged today:

Lexy (UK & US)
Patricia Rockwell
Margaret (new one)

Cont. from pg. 30
Karen Cantwell
Sandra Edwards
kyrin (Richard Jackson)
K.C. May
Olivia Darnell
Kyle Healey
Daniel Arneson
Scott Cleveland
Rudolf Kerkhoven
Carlos Caggiani
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Lauren Burd
Thea Atkinson

I will continue with more tagging later!


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Many congratulations on the new release, Gertie. Got you tagged on UK and US. 

Also tagged (and voted action down) Sounds of Murder.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for the tags, everyone.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged Sweet Savage Charity on UK and US.
Untagged "action" and voted it down on Sounds of Murder


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

daveconifer: Wrecker
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake': new one

Caught up.


----------



## MQ

Some more tags today from pg 30:

Daphne Colerigde
Scififan
SidneyW
Deb Baker
HP Mallory
H. Jonas Rhynedahll
R.G. Cordiner
Horse_Girl (Melanie Nilles)-ALL
Beth Orsoff
Daniel Pyle
N. Gemini Sasson
Linda S. Prather
Carl Ashmore
Consuelo Saah Baehr-ALL
M.A. Miller
Spinneyhead (Ian Pattinson)

Will do some more later.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

My new book went live on Amazon UK and could use some tags.










http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Chains-Bonds-Randamor-Recluse/dp/B004ISLQYO/?tag=kbpst-20

Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged it, Andrew.

Here's my new one.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sweet-Savage-Charity/dp/B004J4VYB2/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1295125906&sr=1-6


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged it Andrew.


----------



## SUZEPARIS

How dumb is this? US writers (even those, like myself, who publish in the UK) are advised they cannot publish on UK boards and must use Amazon.com.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SUZEPARIS said:


> How dumb is this? US writers (even those, like myself, who publish in the UK) are advised they cannot publish on UK boards and must use Amazon.com.


By going through Amazon US DTP, your book will automatically be available in all Amazon stores including UK.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Got your new one, Andrew.

Tag love always appreciated for:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kindleboards-21#tags
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kindleboards-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kindleboards-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## Rhynedahll

Good morning!

Caught up today with the new ones by:

Dave Conifer
Andrew Ashling
Margaret Lake



Oops!
My UK links, if needed:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orphan-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B0046REKV8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294702193&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Typical-Scantily-Clad-Virgin-Sacrifice/dp/B004CYEXFS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294702193&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/La-causalit%C3%A9-French-Edition/dp/B004ASN9ZG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294702193&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magician-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B004H1U3F0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294702193&sr=1-4


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thanks for the tags on my new one, people. 

I checked a few, but I still seem to be caught up.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Got yours Andrew when I was on the US tag thread.

All caught up on the others.


----------



## par2323

Tagged Andrew. I think this makes me all caught up.

Here's my UK site: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295194102&sr=1-1

I'd really appreciate tags for "cozy," "mystery," "acoustics," and "college professor" but NOT for "adventure" or "beach read." Thanks!

Patricia


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up


----------



## 28612

Like Dave C, my tags appeared to be "taking" despite not having bought anything. Just in case, however, I bought a UK book (had it sent to a nursing home in Gloucestershire) and checked ... and not a single tag had taken. None. Zilch. Nada. I hate Amazon.

Sooo, I went back to p. 55 where I had entered and I tagged -- again (I so hate Amazon) -- the list below:

Gemini all
Jerry H
Maureen all
K.C. all
Steve S all
Laura Lond all
Suzanne T both
Beth O all
Steven H
William LK both
Sharon both
Harry S all
Lori D all (pulled tags from US for Gargoyles & Dialogue)
James E (your UK link led to US book - I went into Amazon UK, searched under name)
DA all
Liam/Gregory
John P
Jo R
Sibel all
Dave C all
Raymond Bean both - but never could see tags there
Saffina
Scott Cleveland
Patricia R
Lexy all
Mobasher all
Rhynedahll all
Andrew's both
Mackenzie's both
MK Walker + Miriam M x10
Ricky all
Margaret all
Free Books on Kindle/Chris G all
Willie all

If I've missed anyone who's tagged mine, please let me know. I will also be watching the future posts to be sure I catch folks I'd previously tagged but Amazon refused to acknowledge (I truly, truly hate Amazon).

For newcomers, TIA for tagging my list ... and beware the evil A.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Almost-a-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Family-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rodeo-Nights/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-a-Family-Man/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-New-World/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancher-Meets-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoops/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-12

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Love-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-13

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia, thank you for going back and retagging.


----------



## Beth O

All caught up. Tagged:

Suzanne Tyrpak x2
Claws
Steve Silkin (new one)
Andrew Ashling (new one)
DA Boulter (new one)
James Everington
Mackenzie Morgan x2
Lori Devoti (new one)
Sibel Hodge (new one)
Patrica Rockwell
William Meikle (new one)
Mobashar Q. x3
Dave Conifer (new one)
Margaret Lake (new one)
Patrica McLinn - Stranger to Love (I already tagged all your others last time)

Here's my UK links if anyone needs them:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Romantically-Challenged/dp/B003STE6U0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1295253315&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeymoon-For-One/dp/B003VYBEOS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-I-Learned-Love-Walrus/dp/B004A8ZVM0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1295253315&sr=1-3

Thanks guys. See you next week.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

tagged:

Patricia Rockwell: Sounds of Murder
Patricia McLinn: checked, had forgotten two  , tagged now

Thanks for the tags on the new one, people.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up again.

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## kcmay

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You can also buy a book from the UK marketplace. That works.


People started seeing my tags when I bought a gift certificate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> People started seeing my tags when I bought a gift certificate.


Yes, that works, too. I know my tag count is finally starting to go up a little.


----------



## par2323

Since I bought a non-digital book from Amazon UK and paid the massive shipping fees, I am now able to tag with ease. It appears that my tags are "taking" (sounds like I'm giving you all flu shots) and I can even see clearly which books I've tagged previously. So much easier!

I went back and double checked to make sure I caught you all. Here are the few I missed and added:

Patricia McLinn
Beth O

Will check again tomorrow. I wonder if all of this really works in helping UK sales. Here's where you can tag my mystery _Sounds of Murder_:

http://www.amazon.com/Sounds-Murder-Acoustic-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1271976537&sr=1-11

Thanks!

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

sibelhodge (latest book)
par2323
D.A. Boulter (latest book)
williemeikle (latest book)
Mobashar Qureshi
daveconifer 
Miriam Minger (already tagged)
Gertie (latest book)
Andrew Ashling (latest book)
sibelhodge (i checked and i've tagged your paperbacks)

Mackenzie Morgan: thanks for the tags!


----------



## par2323

You've been tagged, Liam.Judge--Gregory Besiger.

Thanks!

Patricia (par2323)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295296549&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Patricia, your UK paperback didn't have any tags showing, so I transferred the US paperback tags to that one.


----------



## Steve Silkin

i, too, had not bought a u.k. item until saturday, so i am un-tagging and re-tagging everyone. it will be quite a process.


----------



## Abigail

What is with this tagging? does it actually do anything? Of course I am happy to give it a go but how do you know who has tagged you to return it?


----------



## Ricky Sides

I tagged the Kindle and paperback versions of your book.


----------



## Rhynedahll

Tagged Abigail's book.

All caught up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Abigail said:


> What is with this tagging? does it actually do anything? Of course I am happy to give it a go but how do you know who has tagged you to return it?


You have to buy something from the UK store in order to be able to tag on the UK site. About the only thing you can buy is a paperback book but the shipping is pretty harsh. We buy something cheap from the Amazon UK Marketplace and then ship it to a library over there or a Cancer thrift shop. The address for the thrift shop is a page or two back.

When you are able to start tagging, just go back about six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers. Most of us tag whoever asks. Not everyone is going to tag you back. That's just the way it is. Some people only tag once a week or even less. It depends on everyone's schedule. That's why we just tag everyone.

I'll tag you now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You've got a good rank over there, Abigail. Congratulations.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged Invisible Tears in both UK and US.

Caught up on everyone else.


----------



## Lori Devoti

Okay, I get it now...tags show for me, but no one else until I buy something. I'm going to have a U.K. only contest today.
I have been tagging away in prep. 
Here are U.K. links to mine.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Demon-High/dp/B004IE9WLM/ 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-a-vampire-romance/dp/B003LSTE46
http://www.amazon.co.uk/When-Gargoyles-Fly/dp/B004GKNMK0
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dialogue-More-Than-Just-Talk/dp/B003LBSJ5S/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Love-is-All-Around/dp/B004CRTEKO
Thanks!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Lori. Are you giving away a GC? That will qualify as a purchase.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged you Lori.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up


----------



## Abigail

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You've got a good rank over there, Abigail. Congratulations.


Thank you. It is doing really well at the moment. I have started tagging so hopefully this helps too.


----------



## par2323

I'm caught up, I think. Thanks, Ricky, for tagging my UK paperback too. Here's who and what I tagged today:

Ricky Sides (5)
Steve Silkin (4)
Abigail (1)
Lori Devoti (5)

I'll check back again tomorrow. I appreciate tags for _Sounds of Murder _ at:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295387383&sr=1-1

Patricia


----------



## D.M. Trink

Tagged:
Mackensie's
Lori's 
Gertie's new one

Thanks to all for tagging mine!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon/dp/B004C44GLY


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi folks,

I'm caught up to this point. Lori, your gargoyle book has a *99 cent* tag. I didn't tag that one. I've seen posts where UK customers complain about US currency being denoted in the UK. That bugs some customers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia, I already got yours. Delyse you're tagged now.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Sounds of Murder
Crimson-Eyed
Invisible Tears


----------



## NickAldo1

Hey,

I would greatly appreciate it if a few people with UK accounts could get my tags going for me. Thank you.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nick-Aldo-Mysteries-Escaping-Rain/dp/B003JMF7CC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1295427125&sr=1-2

tags= mystery, suspense, thriller, female detective, amateur sleuth, murder mystery

Once again thank you.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Sounds of Murder - paperback version
The Crimson Eyed Dragon
Nick Aldo Mysteries - US and UK


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Nick. Welcome to the thread. 

Just go back about six pages and start tagging forward from there. That way, you'll catch all the active taggers.


----------



## cblewgolf

Just joined the thread as well and I am tagging along....

Would welcome some as well...thanks.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004477XM8


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cblewgolf said:


> Just joined the thread as well and I am tagging along....
> 
> Would welcome some as well...thanks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004477XM8


I copied your US tags over to UK and tagged both. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Sibel: got your paperbacks
Lori Devoti: all (had Demon High already)
Abigail: Invisible Tears
NickAldo1: Ultimate...
cblewgolf: Deep Rough

Caught up.


----------



## par2323

Today I tagged:

swcleveland
NickAldol
cblewgolf

Hope it helps! I don't see any change, but maybe the number of tags needs to get way beyond what I have now before I notice anything. Question: Does anyone have an author page on Amazon UK in addition to their Amazon US author page on Author Central? Can UK customers see our US author page that we create on Author Central?

I'll be back tomorrow to tag anyone I missed today. Here's my link: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295459649&sr=1-1

Thanks and best wishes,

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I checked your tags, Patricia, and you have 15 and 16.


----------



## LaurynChristopher

This is a great idea -- I'll take some time this evening to tag other books in this list in the US Kindle store.

Mine are: 
*Conflict of Interest * tags: assassin, crime drama, mystery, contemporary fiction, murder, murder mystery, poison
*With Friends Like These* tags: assassin, breast cancer, girlfriend getaway, corporate espionage, murder, crime drama

thanks!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

LaurynChristopher said:


> This is a great idea -- I'll take some time this evening to tag other books in this list in the US Kindle store.
> 
> Mine are:
> *Conflict of Interest * tags: assassin, crime drama, mystery, contemporary fiction, murder, murder mystery, poison
> *With Friends Like These* tags: assassin, breast cancer, girlfriend getaway, corporate espionage, murder, crime drama
> 
> thanks!


You gave us your US links. This is the UK tagging thread.

Here are your UK links (I already tagged US and UK as well)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Conflict-of-Interest/dp/B004F9P8W2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/With-Friends-Like-These/dp/B004BDP20K


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread all you new folks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Lauryn.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Deep Rough - US and UK
With Friends Like These - US and UK
Conflict of Interest - US and UK

Caught up again.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Escaping The Rain
Deep Rough
Lauryn x 2


----------



## LaurynChristopher

D.A. Boulter said:


> You gave us your US links. This is the UK tagging thread.
> 
> Here are your UK links (I already tagged US and UK as well)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Conflict-of-Interest/dp/B004F9P8W2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/With-Friends-Like-These/dp/B004BDP20K


<headsmack!> Thanks for putting the right links in there - don't know what I was thinking! 

Thanks to everyone who has tagged my books so far - I'm off now to start tagging yours in return!


----------



## LaurynChristopher

Tagged everybody on the last two pages (62 & 63) w/tags in place wherever you gave links (US and/or UK stores). Some of you have long lists - impressive!

Will check back tomorrow for new folks, and work my way back another page or two  

Thanks, all


----------



## Saffina Desforges

LaurynChristopher said:


> <headsmack!> Thanks for putting the right links in there - don't know what I was thinking!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has tagged my books so far - I'm off now to start tagging yours in return!


Got you all tagged up!


----------



## Lori Devoti

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you, Lori. Are you giving away a GC? That will qualify as a purchase.


Maybe I'm having a senior moment, but what is a GC? 
Actually, I called a friend who has relatives in the U.K. to get an address to ship a book to. I'm waiting for her to call me back with it. 
Oh WAIT GC....gift card? That would work.
Lori


----------



## Lori Devoti

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm caught up to this point. Lori, your gargoyle book has a *99 cent* tag. I didn't tag that one. I've seen posts where UK customers complain about US currency being denoted in the UK. That bugs some customers.


That story also has (last I checked) a bunch of time travel tags. I have no idea why. It isn't a time travel and I didn't ever call it one. Just weird.


----------



## HelenHanson

Jumping in here, too . . .

So this is the same as the other thread, but we post our UK links here?

Thanks!


----------



## par2323

Here's my tagging for today:

LaurynChristopher (US and UK)
DA Boulter
Helen Hanson (US)

Please tag me if haven't done so: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295459649&sr=1-1

Thanks!

Patricia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HelenHanson said:


> Jumping in here, too . . .
> 
> So this is the same as the other thread, but we post our UK links here?
> 
> Thanks!


Right. But to be able to tag in the UK, you have to purchase something from there. You can buy a book from the UK Marketplace and have it shipped to a library or a thrift shop over there to save shipping costs. A cancer thrift shop was posted a couple of pages ago.


----------



## HelenHanson

Cool!  I've already bought from the UK store, so I'm good to go.  I'll be back later, once I go through a few pages of you all!  Thanks, again Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

HelenHanson said:


> Cool! I've already bought from the UK store, so I'm good to go. I'll be back later, once I go through a few pages of you all! Thanks, again Gertie!


That's great. I did tag you btw.

Since everyone has been purchasing, my tag count is going up. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again.


----------



## HelenHanson

Thanks for the tags, all!  My UK link is now in my sig.  

I much prefer the tag location on the UK site.  Less miles on my mouse wheel . . .

And today's tagees . . .


par2323
Margaret Lake/Gertie
William Meikle
lori devoti
sibelhodge
Saffina Desforges
LaurynChristopher
swcleveland
Mackenzie Morgan
RickySides
D.A. Boulter
Andrew Ashling
cblewgolf
NickAldo1
D.M. Trink
Abigail
Rhynedahll
Steve Silkin
liam.judge
kcmay


----------



## Manley

Hey, Everybody. I posted back on 12/13, but I went through again and tagged the new books I had missed.

I would really appreciate it if you guys could tag Bloated Goat on UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bloated-Goat/dp/B0044KM1CW


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## LaurynChristopher

Between yesterday and today have tagged:



MC Walker
Miriam Minger
Sibel Hodge
Chris Graham
Joe Valentine
Margaret Lake
Mackenzie Morgan
Patricia Rockwell
Lexy Harper
Ricky Sides
Scott Cleveland

Mobashar Qureshi
Andrew Ashling
Nicola Baird
H. Johas Rhynedahl
William Meikle
Patricia McLinn
Beth Orsoff
Liam Judge &
Gregory Bresiger
Steve Silkin
Abigail Lawrence

Lori Devoti
D.M. Trink
Jeremy Drummond
Chris Blewitt
Saffina Desforges
Helen Hanson
Manley Peterson
Lauryn Christopher

​

Think I'm up to date now!
Whew!

Thanks to everyone who is tagging my books as well!
My UK links:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Conflict-of-Interest/dp/B004F9P8W2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/With-Friends-Like-These/dp/B004BDP20K


----------



## daveconifer

I went and bought an Amazon UK gift card, so now I'm pretty sure I'm tag-capable. I'm caught up now. Anybody in the UK want a 5-pound gift card?

Here are my UK links, for anybody who wants to tag them...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA8GK/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002U0KXR8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d2_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0ADD61C1WMA6Z0X7XXN7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0013GSV9M/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d2_i2?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0ADD61C1WMA6Z0X7XXN7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1295589790&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0017DPWO8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d2_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0ADD61C1WMA6Z0X7XXN7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B001PBFEL8/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Dave:

Is 'green toes' a legitimate tag?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had already tagged you, Dave.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged Bloated Goat today - US and UK.
Had already tagged everyone else.


----------



## par2323

Tags for today:

Manley
Dave Conifer

Best wishes,

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## HelenHanson

I think I'm caught up to the 14th at around 5 a.m.  If I missed you, please let me know.  Thanks for all your efforts!!

Today's roster:

Manley
daveconifer
Free books for Kindle
Mobashar Qureshi
LexyHarper
Miriam Minger
Beth O
Patricia McLinn
NickAldo1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

abigail
Lori Devoti (all u.k. books)
NickAldo1
cblewgolf
LaurynChristopher
HelenHanson
Manley
Dave: i already had you tagged


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Phew. I am caught up again.

Tag love always appreciated for:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kindleboards-21#tags
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kindleboards-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kindleboards-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## Steve Silkin

Hi Everybody! Now that I have bought and donated a book on the UK site, my tags should be "taking"!!! During the past week, I have gone through pages 56 through 64 and tagged everyone (in most cases this meant untagging and retagging). I think I got you all. I will go through again over the weekend and re-do any books that I have doubts about. If you could tag me back, I'd appreciate it!!  http://bit.ly/gQf971


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.

Steve: I had you tagged before, but found some new tags on a couple of your books, which I tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Steve: I had you tagged before, but found some new tags on a couple of your books, which I tagged.


Same here.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

All caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

LaurynChristopher
HelenHanson
Steve Silkin (new tags, had the others)

Caught up again.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Bought a fun book today and forwarded it to Cancer Research UK in Leeds. Hopefully now my tags for all of you in the UK will stick! Time to catch up...

Miriam

If you get a chance, please also tag Blood Son by M.C. Walker. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Son/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1295726278&sr=1-2


----------



## Miriam Minger

Oops. A UK link would help.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I checked and I already tagged you, Miriam.

Here's the link to a page that has my six. 

www.tinyurl.com/malakeuk


----------



## Beth O

All caught up. Tagged:

Patricia Rockwell
Abigail
DM Trink (new one)
Nick Aldo Mysteries
Lauryn Christopher x2 (actually x4 because I got you in the US too)
Helen Hanson
Free Books for Kindle x2 (already had your other two).

Thanks in advance for the reciprocation. Here's my UK links if anyone needs them:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeymoon-For-One/dp/B003VYBEOS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295732051&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-I-Learned-Love-Walrus/dp/B004A8ZVM0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295732100&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Romantically-Challenged/dp/B003STE6U0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295732125&sr=1-1

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## par2323

Just a few new tags for today:

Freebooks for Kindle
Mc Walker

Thanks in advance for tagging me:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295740444&sr=1-1

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## Miriam Minger

My tags are sticking.    Thanks again for the helpful tips, Margaret Lake.

Miriam


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Tagged:

Helen
Steve
Miriam

Here's mine again, thanks in advance:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sugar-Spice/dp/B004AYDK22

http://www.amazon.com/Sugar-Spice/dp/B004AYDK22


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Still caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Steve Silkin (already tagged)
Miriam Minger (Blood Son)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> My tags are sticking.  Thanks again for the helpful tips, Margaret Lake.
> 
> Miriam


Glad to help. Happy tagging!


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Hello all. New to this thread and the site. I'll work backwards through the thread. Have done this page so that's . . .

sibelhodge
Saffina Desforges
par2323
Beth O
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
Miriam Minger
Free books for Kindle
daveconifer

all tagged.

Here are my two . . .

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Capn-Jethro/dp/B003G2ZG6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295801836&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GNFVZG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Cpn Jethro, Lee, but the product page is messed up for Art and Soul. That happens sometimes on the UK site. I'll check later.

Thanks for tagging back.


----------



## par2323

Lee Reynoldson, just finished tagging your two books. I'm caught up I think.

Best wishes,

Patricia Rockwell (par2323)

Here's where to tag me:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003NHRDK2/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1YH30MSXJXKY49B4K1EA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## HelenHanson

Thanks for all the tags!


My only new tag today.  If I've missed anyone, please let me know.

Lee Reynoldson


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Got you Lee (both US & UK) and I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Abigail

I have started tagging on the US side but would like a bit of help with UK tagging as that is the slow side for me. Can I join this tagging group?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Abigail said:


> I have started tagging on the US side but would like a bit of help with UK tagging as that is the slow side for me. Can I join this tagging group?


Of course you can join. I've checked and I've already tagged you. So we can easily find it, you should post a link to your UK page, which is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003IPCEU8. You might also add that to your sig so that any British members of this board will be able to easily click on and buy your book.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread folks.


----------



## Abigail

D.A. Boulter said:


> Of course you can join. I've checked and I've already tagged you. So we can easily find it, you should post a link to your UK page, which is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003IPCEU8. You might also add that to your sig so that any British members of this board will be able to easily click on and buy your book.


Thank you for your advice. I have added links to the books boths sides of the pond so hopefully people will find it easier.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Abigail said:


> Thank you for your advice. I have added links to the books boths sides of the pond so hopefully people will find it easier.


That's good. However, you don't need any of the link information after the ASIN. You can cut all that stuff out and save on characters. After all, we're only allowed so many characters in our sig, so why waste them?

This is all you need:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Tears/dp/B003IPCEU8
http://www.amazon.com/Invisible-Tears/dp/B003IPCEU8

You can also go to one of the link-shortening sites like bit.ly and shorten it further.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Lee - I tagged Art & Soul and Cap'n Jethro in both the US and UK stores.

Abigail - I had already tagged Invisible Tears in both stores from the US thread.

Welcome to the thread.

My links are in my signature.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Abigail said:


> I have started tagging on the US side but would like a bit of help with UK tagging as that is the slow side for me. Can I join this tagging group?


Abigail, just go back about six pages and start tagging forward from there so you'll catch the active taggers.

It's my practice not to tag in the UK from the US thread because most of the people there don't have tagging rights in the UK. You have to have purchased something from Amazon UK for your tags to stick. It will look like they have but they don't. The taggers here have purchased.

I'm tagging you now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lee, I was able to tag Art & Soul this morning. I did Capn Jethro yesterday.

You'll find my six on this page

www.tinyurl.com/malakeuk


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Lee Reynoldson: both
Abigail: already had you tagged

Caught up.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

Have caught up with:

Par2323
Helen Hanson
SibelHodge.

http://amzn.to/hSMi4Y Mystery at Ocean Drive UK 
http://amzn.to/ahQ2Sk The Breadwinners kindle. UK 
http://amzn.to/aferbq But Can You Drink the Water? Kindle UK 
http://amzn.to/b2c0KK Something to Read on the Plane Kindle UK


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Thanks for the welcome and the taggs.

Already tagged . . .

sibelhodge
Saffina Desforges
par2323
Beth O
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
Miriam Minger
Free books for Kindle
daveconifer

Tagged today . . .

Jan Hurst-Nicholson 
Andrew Ashling
Mackenzie Morgan
D.A. Boulter
Abigail
Ricky Sides
Helen Hanson
Lexy Harper
SW Cleveland
Lauryn Christopher 
Manly

my two . . .

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Capn-Jethro/dp/B003G2ZG6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295801836&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GNFVZG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Lee Reynoldson said:


> Thanks for the welcome and the taggs.
> 
> Already tagged . . .
> 
> sibelhodge
> Saffina Desforges
> par2323
> Beth O
> Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
> Miriam Minger
> Free books for Kindle
> daveconifer
> 
> Tagged today . . .
> 
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson
> Andrew Ashling
> Mackenzie Morgan
> D.A. Boulter
> Abigail
> Ricky Sides
> Helen Hanson
> Lexy Harper
> SW Cleveland
> Lauryn Christopher
> Manly
> 
> my two . . .
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Capn-Jethro/dp/B003G2ZG6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295801836&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GNFVZG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lee


You're all tagged up!


----------



## Lucy Kevin

I buy books from Amazon UK all the time - so I'd be happy to tag everyone's UK books!

I've got a couple of new books up on Amazon UK and would love some tags.  Here are my links. The tags should already be there.

Seattle Girl UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004HYH9AE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Falling Fast UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004JHZ41U/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks! Off I go to tag everyone on the UK site like crazy!
Lucy
http://lucykevin.blogspot.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lucy, I was able to tag Seattle Girl but not Falling Fast. Tags are acting crazy today. I'll check back later and tag FF.

www.tinyurl.com/malakeuk

for my six.

Thanks.


----------



## par2323

Today I tagged:

Jan Hurst Nicholson
Lucy Kevin

Best wishes,

Patricia Rockwell (par2323)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295901590&sr=1-1


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

3 Lies
Honeymoon 4 1
Lee x 2
Invisible Tears
Lucy x 2


----------



## HelenHanson

Back for:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Lucy Kevin

Take care, all.


----------



## 28612

Caught up after tagging:

Sibel pbs
Patricia R
Abigail
D.M. Trink
Nick
Chris B
LaurynC - US & UK
Helen H
Nanly
Steve S - filled in a few tags
Lee R
Jan H-N (1 I'd missed)
Lucy K

(D.A. - you deserve a halo! (Just sayin') )

I have 2 new ones -- TIA!

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wedding-Party-The-Series/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_55?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680504&sr=1-55

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gradys-Wedding-The-Series/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_54?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680642&sr=1-54

~~~~~

And the rest of the list for newbies' tagging pleasure:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Almost-a-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Family-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rodeo-Nights/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-a-Family-Man/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-New-World/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancher-Meets-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoops/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-12

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Love-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-13

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new releases.   Congratulations.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new ones, Patricia.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Lucy, I had already tagged yours from the US thread.

Already tagged everyone else, so I'm caught up again.

Have a nice day!


----------



## par2323

To my fellow "Patricia" (McLinn):  Your new ones are now tagged from me.

Best wishes, 

Patricia (par2323) Rockwell


----------



## Miriam Minger

I've caught up from my last post. Here are today's UK tags:

Steve Silkin
Scott Cleveland
Lee Reynolds
Sibel Hodge
D.A. Boulter
Abigail Lawrence
Mackenzie Morgan
Andrew Ashley
Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Would appreciate U.K. tags as well:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger

Also for my thriller Blood Son (M.C. Walker):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Son/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1295979447&sr=1-2

Thanks everyone!

Miriam Minger


----------



## LaurynChristopher

Thanks for all the new tags, folks! 
Crazy-busy work-week here, but will go through the posts since my last (on p 63) tonight and catch anyone who's joined or added books since then. 
have a great day!  
--Lauryn


----------



## Katie Salidas

I've participated in the US tag group but I'm not sure if the UK one works the same for us. Do my tags stick? I'm going to try.. cross my fingers for good luck.

I've tried to tag my own books with mixed results. Any help there would be great. Here is my UK Link.

Immortalis Carpe Noctem

Hunters & Prey

House of Immortal Pleasures

Halloween Fantasies

Kindle List - All Books

The main tags I've tried to get to stick (on any of them) are

Vampire
Las Vegas
Paranormal Romance
Urban Fantasy
Adult
Kindle Author
Katie Salidas


----------



## Lucy Kevin

I've tagged everyone on pages 64, 65 and 66. I will keep working backward through the pages throughout the day! Here are my links for anyone who needs them again:

Seattle Girl UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004HYH9AE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
Falling Fast UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004JHZ41U/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks! 
Lucy


----------



## Katie Salidas

So far, I've gotten:

Miriam Minger
par2323
Mackenzie Morgan
sibelhodge
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
Ricky Sides


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Hullo again.

Already tagged . . .

sibelhodge
Saffina Desforges
par2323
Beth O
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
Miriam Minger
Free books for Kindle
daveconifer
Jan Hurst-Nicholson 
Andrew Ashling
Mackenzie Morgan
D.A. Boulter
Abigail
Ricky Sides
Helen Hanson
Lexy Harper
SW Cleveland
Lauryn Christopher 
Manly

Tagged today . . .

Lucy Kevin
Patricia Mclinn
Willie Meikle

my two . . .

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Capn-Jethro/dp/B003G2ZG6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295801836&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GNFVZG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Katie Salidas said:


> I've participated in the US tag group but I'm not sure if the UK one works the same for us. Do my tags stick? I'm going to try.. cross my fingers for good luck.
> 
> I've tried to tag my own books with mixed results. Any help there would be great. Here is my UK Link.
> 
> Immortalis Carpe Noctem
> 
> Hunters & Prey
> 
> House of Immortal Pleasures
> 
> Halloween Fantasies
> 
> Kindle List - All Books
> 
> The main tags I've tried to get to stick (on any of them) are
> 
> Vampire
> Las Vegas
> Paranormal Romance
> Urban Fantasy
> Adult
> Kindle Author
> Katie Salidas


Katie, you have to buy something from Amazon UK in order for your tags to stick. It will look like you've tagged, red check and all. They will show to the tagger, but not to the taggee.

Recommend you buy a cheap paperback from the UK marketplace and have it shipped to a library or a charity shop in the UK to avoid huge shipping charges. One of our taggers posted an address for a Cancer thrift store a few pages back.

Tried to tag yours, but even typing them in doesn't do any good. I'll try again later.

It's easier if you list them side by side. then we can just copy and paste.

Vampire, Las Vegas, Paranormal Romance, Urban Fantasy, Adult, Kindle Author, Katie Salidas


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Thank you for the tags.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Patricia x 2
Miriam x 10
Katie x 4


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Katie.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Katie, I got yours tagged.

Had already tagged everyone else.

Thanks for all the tags.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:
Jan Hurst-Nicholson: all four
Lucy Kevin: both
Patricia McLinn: two new ones
Miriam Minger: Blood Son

Checked a few others, but I seem to be all caught up.


----------



## par2323

Today I tagged Katie Salidas.

Best wishes,

Patricia (par2323) Rockwell


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nothing new to tag? What am I going to do with myself all day?


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Lee Reynoldson
Abigail
Lucy Kevin
Katie Salidas (all books)


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Hullo again.

Already tagged . . .

sibelhodge
Saffina Desforges
par2323
Beth O
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
Miriam Minger
Free books for Kindle
daveconifer
Jan Hurst-Nicholson 
Andrew Ashling
Mackenzie Morgan
D.A. Boulter
Abigail
Ricky Sides
Helen Hanson
Lexy Harper
SW Cleveland
Lauryn Christopher 
Manly
Lucy Kevin
Patricia Mclinn
Willie Meikle

Tagged today . . .

Katie Salidas
Liam Judge
Lori Devoti
D.M. Trink
H. Jonas Rhynendahll
NickAldo1
cblewgolf
Mobashar Qureshi

my two . . .

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Capn-Jethro/dp/B003G2ZG6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295801836&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GNFVZG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags  

Have tagged:

Miriam Minger
Lauryn Christopher
Katie Salidas
Lucy Kevin
Lee
Reynoldson


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Caught up with Katie and Jan


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Still caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If my new paperback ever shows up in the UK, I'll let you know.


----------



## HelenHanson

And for today:

Miriam Minger
Patricia McLinn
Katie Salidas

Enjoy the weekend, all!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Still caught up.
Have a nice weekend, all.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Bar steward said:


> Now Kindle books are available on Amazon UK, maybe us UK authors should tag each other since from what I can gather all the tags have gone back to 0 on the UK pages.
> My UK page is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memoirs-bar-steward-14th-25th-August/dp/B003X9571W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281014319&sr=8-1


What is Tag and How does it work? Is it something like exchanging web page links? 
It sounds like a good idea to exchange. I will like to participate since Amazon does sell books in UK. Here's my UK tag:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/search-handle-url/index=blended&field-keywords=dhillon,%20sukhraj


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> What is Tag and How does it work? Is it something like exchanging web page links?
> It sounds like a good idea to exchange. I will like to participate since Amazon does sell books in UK. Here's my UK tag:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/search-handle-url/index=blended&field-keywords=dhillon,%20sukhraj


Tags are categories that allow potential readers to search and find your work on Amazon. For example, you might put non-fiction, self-help, yoga to name a few.

Once you've added tags to your books, come back here and let us know. We'll check your tags and you can tag us back.

You have to have purchased something in the UK to be able to tag us and if you want to tag on the US side, you have to have purchased something from there.


----------



## daveconifer

Just got caught up, thanks everybody...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrecker/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296262466&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296262466&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/eBully/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296262466&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1296262466&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2


----------



## William Meikle

New today -- the final chapter of my Watchers trilogy.

As ever, all tags gratefully accepted


----------



## William Meikle

Need a favor please

My vampire trilogy has the vampire tags "below the fold" and they're lagging behind

In particular, I'd like some love for: vampire, vampire romance

Any help much appreciated

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HO5UNC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004I1L5BK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LDLSEY


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Willie, I haven't been able to get into UK tags all day. I'll try again later.


----------



## Beth O

Miriam Minger said:


> I've caught up from my last post. Here are today's UK tags:
> 
> Steve Silkin
> Scott Cleveland
> Lee Reynolds
> Sibel Hodge
> D.A. Boulter
> Abigail Lawrence
> Mackenzie Morgan
> Andrew Ashley
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson
> 
> Would appreciate U.K. tags as well:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger
> 
> Also for my thriller Blood Son (M.C. Walker):
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Son/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1295979447&sr=1-2
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Miriam, did you know that Katie Salidas' book is listed at the bottom of your book list?


----------



## Beth O

All caught up again. Tagged:
Lee Reynoldson x2
Lucy Kevin x2
Pat McLinn (2 new ones)
Miriam Minger - I check and already had your new one
Katie Salidas x4
William Meikle (new one and vampire/vampire romance tags for other 3)

For anyone new, here's the links to my books in the UK. Reciprocity appreciated.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeymoon-For-One/dp/B003VYBEOS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296363327&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Romantically-Challenged/dp/B003STE6U0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296363327&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-I-Learned-Love-Walrus/dp/B004A8ZVM0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296363327&sr=1-3


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Doomed Muse said:


> I'm slowly catching up on this thread too (just joined the Us tag thread as well).
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> Music in the City: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XVYHPM
> The Spacer's Blade and Other Stories: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KNWHIG
> Conversations with the Dead: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XVYHC0


There were no tags on your UK pages. I transferred tags from your US pages.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Willie, I tagged your new one and the requested tags on the others.

Annie, I got your three books.

Had already tagged everyone else.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Willie, Tagger your new book and did the below the fold Vampire tags on the others.
Also tagged Doomed Muse's three books. Tagged everyone else (I think).

Mine . . .

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Capn-Jethro/dp/B003G2ZG6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295801836&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GNFVZG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still can't get into the UK tags no matter which one I try. I know where I left off and I'll be back later. If I missed any newbies, rest assured I will get to you. The UK site acts up sometimes.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Tagged everyone (I think) on pages 64 through 67. That includes books by

- Lexi Harper
- Lee Reynoldson
- Beth Orsoff
- William Meikle
- Sibel Hodge
- Katie Salidas

And some others. As I tagged many before I bought a book on Amazon UK two weeks ago, I have also untagged and re-tagged most everyone on the pages that I hadn't tagged before to make sure the tags are valid. I know many of you have already tagged me back ... thanks!! Those who haven't yet, please do!! http://bit.ly/gQf971


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

williemeikle: Culloden (+ requested tags)
Doomed Muse

Caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Willie's new one and the vampire tags x 3.

Tagged Doomed Muse.

Dummy here didn't know I was signed out of the UK and that's why I couldn't tag. Don't know how that happened, but when I posted there this morning, I got a message to sign in. Light bulb over head time.


----------



## HelenHanson

Tags du jour:


williemeikle + vamps
Doomed Muse

Happy Monday!


----------



## Mark Adair

I've been faithfully tagging on the initial topic because my book is also available on .com. Many of you I've already tagged but I'll go back a bit and pick up any I missed.

Here's my UK link - http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fathers-Child/dp/B004DCB3W0. I appreciate the tags.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.


----------



## Mark Adair

Worked through the last 12 pages and tagged any that I'd missed.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tags are categories that allow potential readers to search and find your work on Amazon. For example, you might put non-fiction, self-help, yoga to name a few.
> Once you've added tags to your books, come back here and let us know. We'll check your tags and you can tag us back.
> You have to have purchased something in the UK to be able to tag us and if you want to tag on the US side, you have to have purchased something from there.


Thanks Gertie. So you have to buy something to tag; as you have to do the same for review.

I did add some tags to test waters: For example:
nonfiction, self-help, breathing, weight loss, vegan,yoga,spirituality

How does it help in marketing? Search engine or something else.

Wish you all the best Gertie.

drdln-Nonfiction


----------



## 28612

Thanks for the tags, all!

Caught up after tagging:

Willie's new one
Willie's vamp additions
Annie B x3 (thanks to the inimitable D.A.)

Steve, thank you for re-tagging (and I feel you pain, having done it, too)

Dr S Dhillon, waiting for UK link(s), please

My 2 new ones are the top for vets & the whole list included to make it easier for newbies.

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wedding-Party-The-Series/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_55?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680504&sr=1-55

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gradys-Wedding-The-Series/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_54?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680642&sr=1-54

~~~~~

And the rest of the list for newbies' tagging pleasure:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Almost-a-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Family-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rodeo-Nights/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-a-Family-Man/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-New-World/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancher-Meets-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoops/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-12

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Love-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-13

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged Dr. Dhillon x6. (When you get more tags, let us know.)

Had already tagged everyone else.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> Thanks Gertie. So you have to buy something to tag; as you have to do the same for review.
> 
> I did add some tags to test waters: For example:
> nonfiction, self-help, breathing, weight loss, vegan,yoga,spirituality
> 
> How does it help in marketing? Search engine or something else.
> 
> Wish you all the best Gertie.
> 
> drdln-Nonfiction


Yes, it helps with Amazon searches. For example, go to the Amazon UK discussion forum. On the right side, you'll see a little tiny box where you can type in a tag such as self-help or spirituality. Go to that forum and you'll see at the top, products with that tag. So anybody wanting to discuss spirituality has a good chance of seeing your book especially if it's been tagged recently. To the right, you'll see a sort feature where browsers can sort by popularity. That's where the number of tags you get works best. Once you're in the top two or three pages, you become much more visible.


----------



## Jowitch21

Popped in to do some tagging

good luck everyone


----------



## Miriam Minger

Beth O said:


> Miriam, did you know that Katie Salidas' book is listed at the bottom of your book list?


Sometimes that happens with tagging; don't know why. Happened also with Amazon U.S. with another author's book on my list. Amazon says there isn't anything to be done about it--so the more the merrier!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Miriam Minger

U.K. tags today:

Lauryn Christopher
Saffina Desforges
Willie Meikle
AnneMarie Buhl

Thanks in advance for the tags. Please also tag:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Son/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296599221&sr=1-2


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Culloden
Doomed Muse x 3
drdln x 6


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Hey up. 

Already tagged . . .

sibelhodge
Saffina Desforges
par2323
Beth O
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
Miriam Minger
Free books for Kindle
daveconifer
Jan Hurst-Nicholson 
Andrew Ashling
Mackenzie Morgan
D.A. Boulter
Abigail
Ricky Sides
Helen Hanson
Lexy Harper
SW Cleveland
Lauryn Christopher 
Manly
Lucy Kevin
Patricia Mclinn
Willie Meikle
Katie Salidas
Liam Judge
Lori Devoti
D.M. Trink
H. Jonas Rhynendahll
NickAldo1
cblewgolf
Mobashar Qureshi
Doomed Muse

Tagged today . . .

Mark Adair
Dr S Dhillion 
and and Mariam Minger's new book.

my two . . .

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Capn-Jethro/dp/B003G2ZG6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295801836&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GNFVZG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Nothing new for me to tag. What am I going to do with all that free time


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Nothing new for me to tag. What am I going to do with all that free time


Write another book.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

drdln (dr s dhillon)
William Meikle (latest book)
Doomed Muse


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hi everyone,

Please tag my fantasy novels. Thanks!

Firefly Island: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003FGXLHU
Flaming Dove: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004089EPA
The Gods of Dream: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004H1TAA4
Eye of the Wizard (new!): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LLIC3Q

Daniel


----------



## Ricky Sides

Daniel, 

I had already tagged your older books, but did see a few new tags that I tagged. I also tagged your new book.


----------



## par2323

Here's a few more I tagged today:

Daniel Arensen
Dr. S. dhillon
Mark Adair
Helen Hanson

Best wishes,

Patricia Rockwell (par2323)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296687710&sr=1-1


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

Have tagged 
Lee Reynoldson

Would appreciate tags on my new children's book _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse._
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LRPRFQ

Thanks


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Daniel - I tagged all of yours that I hadn't tagged before.
Jan - Leon Chameleon PI didn't have any tags when I went to the page. I'll try again later.

Have a good day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

No tags, Jan, on either side of the pond.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Tagged Daniel Arenson's four and Jan Hurst-Nicholson new book.

my two . . .

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Capn-Jethro/dp/B003G2ZG6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295801836&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GNFVZG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No tags, Jan, on either side of the pond.


Sorry about that. 

This is a case for _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing tags_ Can't understand why they keep disappearing. They were there when I looked. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LRPRFQ


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jan, there isn't even a place for me to type them in. Will try again later.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> This is a case for _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing tags_ Can't understand why they keep disappearing. They were there when I looked.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LRPRFQ


I've often found no tags when I first click on a book's amazon page from a link here, but if I refresh the page they reappear. Although, I couldn't find any for the chamelon PI story so I just added some of my own (which are still showing up).


----------



## daveconifer

Tagged and bagged.

Lee Reynoldson x 2 (in US as well)

Willie Meikle, Watchers x 3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrecker/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296262466&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296749679&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/eBully/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296749679&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finally got Leon tagged, Jan.


----------



## Nell Gavin

I have a new one, All Torc'd Up, and would love to go a second round with tagging (I already did this with my first book). For this reason, I may not be able to tag everyone because I already did! I'm looking for the following tags:

Rock and Roll
1970s
Rock bands
Roadies
Depression
Anxiety
Borderline Personality Disorder
Rock stars

Link to the UK site: http://www.amazon.co.uk/All-Torcd-Up/dp/B004KSPY5Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296754128&sr=1-2

Thanks much! I'm moving backward on the list and tagging as many as I can!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Mark Adair: checked, but had it already
drdln (dr s dhillon): already done through US thread
Daniel Arenson: checked all four (had missed a few)
*Neil Gavin: No tags to tag on the new one.*


----------



## Nell Gavin

Andrew Ashling said:


> Tagged:
> 
> *Neil Gavin: No tags to tag on the new one.*


Sorry. Fixed. Quick and stupid question. Does clicking "Agree with these tags" increase the tag count? I have been clicking all the individual tags, and thought a shortcut might save time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nell Gavin said:


> Sorry. Fixed. Quick and stupid question. Does clicking "Agree with these tags" increase the tag count? I have been clicking all the individual tags, and thought a shortcut might save time.


No, "agreeing" doesn't work. When you're on the product page, press tt quickly. When the window pops up, you'll see the tags underneath. You can either click on them or copy and paste them into the window. I do the copy and paste. Then click Save.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tagged both of yours, Nell.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## William Meikle

Nell Gavin said:


> I have a new one, All Torc'd Up, and would love to go a second round with tagging (I already did this with my first book). For this reason, I may not be able to tag everyone because I already did! I'm looking for the following tags:
> 
> Rock and Roll
> 1970s
> Rock bands
> Roadies
> Depression
> Anxiety
> Borderline Personality Disorder
> Rock stars
> 
> Link to the UK site: http://www.amazon.co.uk/All-Torcd-Up/dp/B004KSPY5Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296754128&sr=1-2
> 
> Thanks much! I'm moving backward on the list and tagging as many as I can!


Got you Nell.

And I'm caught up again


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Thanks dave for tagging my US versions. I must get started on the US Tagging thread. Have tagged both Nell Gavin's so am uptodate.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Jan, I tagged Leon at both the US and UK stores.
Nell, I tagged both of your books at both US and UK, too.

Caught up with everyone else. Have a nice day.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Daniel Arenson: no tags appeared for your latest book
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (latest book)
Nell Gavin (latest book)


----------



## HelenHanson

Friday's list:


Mark Adair	
Jowitch21 already had you tagged but I didn't have you on my list.  Tsk. 
Nell Gavin	
Daniel Arenson	

Happy weekend!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi everyone,

You might recognize me from the US author tagging thread (I check-in there everyday). I've just bought a book in the UK and so now have UK tagging rights, too -- and I even tested to make sure it works (which it does!).

So, I'd really appreciate it if you could tag my books, and I'll do the same. Thanks in advance!

Here they are:

The Marlowe Conspiracy -- http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Marlowe-Conspiracy/dp/B0047T7D64/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1296843199&sr=8-7

Poison In The Blood -- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Poison-Blood-Memoirs-Lucrezia-Borgia/dp/B004BA5FLO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296843199&sr=8-2

The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe -- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-Complete-Works-Christopher-Marlowe/dp/B004HO5FG4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296843252&sr=1-1

Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus -- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Christopher-Marlowes-Faustus-Including-English/dp/B004K1F8Y8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296843252&sr=1-4

I'm off to tag everyone else now -- at least 6 pages back!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mgscarsbrook said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> You might recognize me from the US author tagging thread (I check-in there everyday). I've just bought a book in the UK and so now have UK tagging rights, too -- and I even tested to make sure it works (which it does!).
> 
> So, I'd really appreciate it if you could tag my books, and I'll do the same. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> The Marlowe Conspiracy -- http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Marlowe-Conspiracy/dp/B0047T7D64/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1296843199&sr=8-7
> 
> Poison In The Blood -- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Poison-Blood-Memoirs-Lucrezia-Borgia/dp/B004BA5FLO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296843199&sr=8-2
> 
> The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe -- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-Complete-Works-Christopher-Marlowe/dp/B004HO5FG4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296843252&sr=1-1
> 
> Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus -- http://www.amazon.co.uk/Christopher-Marlowes-Faustus-Including-English/dp/B004K1F8Y8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296843252&sr=1-4
> 
> I'm off to tag everyone else now -- at least 6 pages back!


All tagged. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

So here goes, have tagged:

Abigail
Ricky Sides -- x11
Rhynedahll -- x5
Margaret Lake -- x6
Mackenzie Morgan -- x2
Lori Devoti --x5
Willie Meikle -- x11
Patricia
DM Trink -- x2
SW Cleveland
Nick Aldo
Sibel Hodge -- x3
Cblewgolf
Andrew Ashling -- x2
Lauren Christopher -- x2
DA Boulter --x2
Saffina Desforges
Helen Hanson
Manley
Dave Conifer -- x6
Liam Judge
Free Books For Kindle -- x4
Steve Silkin -- x4
Miriam Minger
Beth O -- x3
Lexy Harper -- x8
Lee Reynoldson -- x2
Jan Hurst-Nicholson -- x4
Lucy Kevin --x2
Patricia McLin -- x12
Katie Salides --x5
Dr. S Dhillon
Doomed Muse -- x3
Mark Adair
Jowitch21
Daniel Arenson -- x4
Nell Gavin --x2

Am so tired... Need coffee...


----------



## Free books for Kindle

I have done my weekly catch up. And I have new one:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Another-book-of-love-quotes/dp/B004LLIZJC/?tag=kindleboards-21

Tag love always appreciated for:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kindleboards-21#tags
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kindleboards-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kindleboards-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Getting as many tags done as I can . . . thanks in advance for doing my books:

They are:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294613287&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296854250&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296854284&sr=1-3


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.   

mgscarsbrook,

You tagged all of mine?   Thanks! That's a lot of trouble, and I appreciate it.

Have a great day. You just made mine.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Thanks for tagging my books guys. I will do the same.
Here are some of my books for your consideration:
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003T9UX9M
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0049U489G
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004HYHC0Q
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0020MKR68
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0021AFFVQ&sample=N
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00200KNPA&sample=N
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042JT2UE&sample=N


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm still caught up.


----------



## 28612

Caught up after:

Daniel A x6
Jan H-N's new
Nell x2
M.G x4
Free for Kindle - new
Sarah x3

Drdin, those were all links for your US books (I'd already tagged for US.) Do you have links to where your books are available on Amazon UK?

Thanks for all tags, everyone!

My 2 new ones are on top for vets & the whole list follows for newbies easier access.

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wedding-Party-The-Series/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_55?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680504&sr=1-55

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gradys-Wedding-The-Series/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_54?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680642&sr=1-54

~~~~~

And the rest of the list for newbies' tagging pleasure:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Almost-a-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Family-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rodeo-Nights/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-a-Family-Man/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-New-World/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancher-Meets-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoops/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-12

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Love-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-13

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Can I join?

Here are my UK pages:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Priscilla-the-Great/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913754&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Eden/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aint-No-Sunshine/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Shorts/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296914136&sr=1-1

I'm going to start tagging now.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

UK tags today

Sibel Hodge (Do you have UK pages? I've already done your US pages)
Lee Reynoldson
Dave Conifer
Margaret Lake
Nell Gavin
Andrew Ashling
Miriam Meringer (Do you have UK pages?)
Ricky Sides
William Meikle
Mackenzie Morgan
Gary Bresiger
Helen Hanson
MG Scarsbrook
Lexy Harper (No tags came up for you so I made some up)
Free books for kindle


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

M G Scarsbrook - I had already tagged 3 of yours, but I missed one somewhere along the line. Got that one today.
Free Books for Kindle
Sarah x3
Sybil - when I checked your books, only one had tags (in the UK store). I copied the tags that you on your US books for the others and pasted them on the UK page. Hope those were the ones you wanted. If not, let me know and I'll delete the ones you don't want. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Tagged:
> 
> M G Scarsbrook - I had already tagged 3 of yours, but I missed one somewhere along the line. Got that one today.
> Free Books for Kindle
> Sarah x3
> Sybil - when I checked your books, only one had tags (in the UK store). I copied the tags that you on your US books for the others and pasted them on the UK page. Hope those were the ones you wanted. If not, let me know and I'll delete the ones you don't want.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Thanks, that's perfect!


----------



## William Meikle

Sybil Nelson said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Here are my UK pages:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Priscilla-the-Great/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913754&sr=8-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Eden/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aint-No-Sunshine/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-3
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Shorts/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296914136&sr=1-1
> 
> I'm going to start tagging now.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Got them Sybil

Welcome to the thread

And I'm caught up again


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

If I could join in, I'll tag too! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0010QD6RM/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome to the thread folks.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

All caught up! Thanks for the tags, everyone!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294613287&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296854250&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296854284&sr=1-3


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Just done . . .

Carol Hanrahan 
Sybil Nelson 
Sarah Woodbury
mgscarsbrook 

. . . I think that means I'm up to date.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged
Sibel
Carol
Sarah


----------



## William Meikle

Carol Hanrahan said:


> If I could join in, I'll tag too!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0010QD6RM/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Thanks!


Got you. Welcome to the thread


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Just tagged:

Free Books For Kindle -- new one
Sarah Woodbury -- x3
Sybil Nelson -- x4
Carol Hanrahan

By the way, if this is the UK thread, shouldn't we be posting with British accents? 

If so then, thanks a lot me old muckers for tagging me books. It's really helps a lot, innit! 

Cheers!


----------



## William Meikle

mgscarsbrook said:


> Just tagged:
> 
> Free Books For Kindle -- new one
> Sarah Woodbury -- x3
> Sybil Nelson -- x4
> Carol Hanrahan
> 
> By the way, if this is the UK thread, shouldn't we be posting with British accents?
> 
> If so then, thanks a lot me old muckers for tagging me books. It's really helps a lot, innit!
> 
> Cheers!


My British accent sounds nothing like that.

Ah'm fae Glesca, ken? Ta tae ma pals fur taggin' ma books. It's fair gallus by the way.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Neil Gavin: All Torc'd Up
mgscarsbrook: all four
Free books for Kindle: new one
Sarah Woodbury: all three
Sybil Nelson: all four
Carol Hanrahan

All caught up again.


----------



## Beth O

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> Thanks for tagging my books guys. I will do the same.
> Here are some of my books for your consideration:
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003T9UX9M
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0049U489G
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004HYHC0Q
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0020MKR68
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0021AFFVQ&sample=N
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00200KNPA&sample=N
> http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0042JT2UE&sample=N


Please give us links to your books in the Amazon UK store, not Kindleboards.


----------



## Beth O

All caught up again.

Here are my UK Links for those who haven't tagged them yet. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeymoon-For-One/dp/B003VYBEOS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296943897&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Romantically-Challenged/dp/B003STE6U0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296943897&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-I-Learned-Love-Walrus/dp/B004A8ZVM0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296943897&sr=1-3


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sybil Nelson said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Here are my UK pages:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Priscilla-the-Great/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913754&sr=8-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Eden/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aint-No-Sunshine/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-3
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Shorts/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296914136&sr=1-1
> 
> I'm going to start tagging now.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Tagged you, Sybil. Do you write under two names? How does that work for you?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Carole. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you, Sybil. Do you write under two names? How does that work for you?


Not very well. I haven't had time to promote both names. I just really didn't want my middle grade readers (Sybil Nelson) to read my older books (Leslie DuBois). Right now the Leslie DuBois name is more anonymous. I have no page set up for it or picture or anything. So far I haven't gotten any complaints from parents or anything about kids reading the sex scenes in my older books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sybil Nelson said:


> Not very well. I haven't had time to promote both names. I just really didn't want my middle grade readers (Sybil Nelson) to read my older books (Leslie DuBois). Right now the Leslie DuBois name is more anonymous. I have no page set up for it or picture or anything. So far I haven't gotten any complaints from parents or anything about kids reading the sex scenes in my older books.


I can see where that would be a problem. It's hard enough establishing one name let alone two.

I'm thinking about writing in a different genre and I would love to change my name for that to distinguish them. But unless I do something like Margaret Lake writing as Jean Smith, I'm afraid I'll have a hard time, too. I'm not Nora Roberts or Victoria Holt or Jayne Anne Krentz ... yet.


----------



## Ricky Sides

If you write under another name you would also lose the benefit of your reputation for superb work, Gertie. If anyone can successfully write in multiple genres, a person with your talent can do so. I know it can be done because I've done it, and I don't think my writing holds a candle to yours in most respects.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> If you write under another name you would also lose the benefit of your reputation for superb work, Gertie. If anyone can successfully write in multiple genres, a person with your talent can do so. I know it can be done because I've done it, and I don't think my writing holds a candle to yours in most respects.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged you Carol. Welcome.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Checked in — still caught up.


----------



## D.M. Trink

I tagged today:

Carol's
Leslie/Sybil's
Andrew's one--couldn't find tags on other one

I will get to more tagging soon!
Need help on my U.K. tagging--no sales for over a month and a half! I don't know what's wrong.
Thanks to all for tagging mine!

Here's the links:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Crimson-Eyed-Dragon/dp/B004C44GLY

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow/dp/B004JF5HH8


----------



## Steve Silkin

today i tagged books by:

sybil nelson
mackenzie morgan
sarah woodbury
william meikle (the below the folds tags as requested)

please tag mine! my books are selling better in the u.k. than the u.s.!! http://bit.ly/gQf971


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Steve, I had already tagged yours, but there were a couple of new tags so I got those.

D M Trink - Tagged The Crimson Eyed Dragon, but Wrapped in a Rainbow didn't have any tags. I went to the US store to copy the tags from there, but there were only two and I wasn't sure you wanted those, so I didn't copy them. Let us know when you've added some.


----------



## D.M. Trink

Mackenzie--Thanks for pointing out to me the lack of tags--something has been messed up recently with that book.
Any tagging help is appreciated.

Just checked the US site--all my tags had disappeared!

Thanks!

Delyse


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged
DM Trink
steve silkin


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Delyse, I had already tagged Dragon and I tagged Rainbow just now.


----------



## par2323

Lots of new people since I last tagged! Here are the ones I did today:

Neil Gavin
Mgscarsbrook
Sarah Woodbury
Sybil Nelson
Carol Hanrahan
DM Trink (and still no tags visible for "Wrapped in a Rainbow" so I added some)

Hope this helps. Here is my UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297028101&sr=1-1

Patricia Rockwell (par2323)


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

My impression is that the UK has been slower to adopt ebooks . . . do you think this is true? Of course, their population is 1/5 that of the US too, and have fewer ebooks available . . . anyone have any insight into this?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294613287&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296854250&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296854284&sr=1-3


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sarah Woodbury said:


> My impression is that the UK has been slower to adopt ebooks . . . do you think this is true? Of course, their population is 1/5 that of the US too, and have fewer ebooks available . . . anyone have any insight into this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294613287&sr=8-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296854250&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296854284&sr=1-3


The first big influx of Kindles in the UK was 8/27. They're still getting used to ebooks and pricing. Almost immediately after the UK store was opened, the trad pubs pulled the agency model on them. I think they're still reeling from that. They are also just starting to get used to indie authors. Many of them are still resistant; indie=rubbish. It's going to take some time to work into their good sides.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Eye of the Wizard
Leon Chameleon
Nell x 2
Sarah x 3
Sybil x 4
Baling


----------



## Ricky Sides

At least one author says the key to breaking into the UK market is price.

http://publishingebooks.blogspot.com/

However, I've been running my new release, Claws at $0.99 to test the UK market where it sells for .71 pence and it hasn't helped me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> At least one author says the key to breaking into the UK market is price.
> 
> http://publishingebooks.blogspot.com/
> 
> However, I've been running my new release, Claws at $0.99 to test the UK market where it sells for .71 pence and it hasn't helped me.


Stephen Leather was banned from Amazon UK. Every one of his posts, no matter what the subject, was a promo. Irritated quite a few people.

I started promoting in the UK before the Kindle was even released there. I did really well for the first few months, making #1 in romance/short stories and short stories/romance with Only In My Dreams a couple of times. Sales slumped in December (25) but picked up a bit in January (69).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Beth O said:


> Please give us links to your books in the Amazon UK store, not Kindleboards.


Thanks Beth. Here are links for UK store. Appreciate your help:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SIMPLE-SOLUTION-AMERICAS-WEIGHT-PROBLEM/dp/B003T9UX9M/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1296927802&sr=8-10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Power-of-Breathing/dp/B0049U489G/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1296928617&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FOREVER-YOUNG-Fight-Aging-Process/dp/B004HYHC0Q/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1297055204&sr=8-14

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ART-OF-STRESS-FREE-LIVING/dp/B0020MKR68/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1296929198&sr=8-8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/NEW-LOOK-AT-VEGETARIANISM-Positive/dp/B0021AFFVQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1296929810&sr=8-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SCIENCE-RELIGION-SPIRITUALITY-HEALTH-birth-right/dp/B00200KNPA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296929810&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Soul-Reincarnation-What-Happens-Death/dp/B0042JT2UE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296929810&sr=8-3


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up once again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you Dr. D.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

All caught up.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

D M Trink - Tagged Wrapped in a Rainbow - both US and UK

Already tagged everyone else. 

Thanks to everyone who's tagged mine. If you haven't had a chance to get to them yet, my links are in my signature.

Have a nice day.


----------



## HelenHanson

Monday's line-up:

mgscarsbrook	
Sarah Woodbury	
Carol Hanrahan	
DrDhillon	
Free books for Kindle	
Sybil Nelson	

The migration across the pond continues . . .


----------



## daveconifer

Just added a few:

DrDLN
Gertie (somehow I hadn't tagged Sweet Savage...)
Sarah Woodbury (both US and UK)
DM Trink

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrecker/dp/B004IEA8GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297100354&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/eBully/dp/B001PBFEL8/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_img_in

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297100411&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1297100443&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

that's okay, Dave. Better late than never. Thanks for catching it.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again. Wish I knew the secret. I'm British, but can't get many sales over at the UK store, even with books that do really well at .com


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi everyone, caught up and tagged:

D. M. Trink
Patricia Rockwell

By the way, I have a new release *THE LIFE AND LEGEND OF LUCREZIA BORGIA*:

*http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-Legend-Lucrezia-Borgia/dp/B004M8SSRI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1297104254&sr=1-3*

Thanks a lot for all the tags I know it will receive.

I certainly hope it helps. Like a few other people here, my sales in the UK also need a boost... sob... sob...


----------



## Ricky Sides

mgscarsbrook said:


> Hi everyone, caught up and tagged:
> 
> D. M. Trink
> Patricia Rockwell
> 
> By the way, I have a new release *THE LIFE AND LEGEND OF LUCREZIA BORGIA*:
> 
> *http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-Legend-Lucrezia-Borgia/dp/B004M8SSRI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1297104254&sr=1-3*
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the tags I know it will receive.
> 
> I certainly hope it helps. Like a few other people here, my sales in the UK also need a boost... sob... sob...


Tagged.c  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mgscarsbrook said:


> Hi everyone, caught up and tagged:
> 
> D. M. Trink
> Patricia Rockwell
> 
> By the way, I have a new release *THE LIFE AND LEGEND OF LUCREZIA BORGIA*:
> 
> *http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-Legend-Lucrezia-Borgia/dp/B004M8SSRI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1297104254&sr=1-3*
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the tags I know it will receive.
> 
> I certainly hope it helps. Like a few other people here, my sales in the UK also need a boost... sob... sob...


Tagged. Good luck.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged The Life & Legend of Lucretia Borgia. Good luck.

Have a nice day.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Thanks everyone so far for tagging The Life & Legend of Lucrezia Borgia! 

It actually has helped sales a little already, I think...


----------



## William Meikle

mgscarsbrook said:


> Thanks everyone so far for tagging The Life & Legend of Lucrezia Borgia!
> 
> It actually has helped sales a little already, I think...


I got it too


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

D.M. Trink: both
Steve Silkin: checked, but had them already
drdln (dr s dhillon) had a few, tagged the others 
mgscarsbrook: tagged the poisoner


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Still caught up.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Tagged mgscarsbrook new book so I'm up to date again.

As for UK sales, I don't think it's a case of not being into eBooks I think the UK is currently much more suspiscious of indie/self-pubbed authors at the moment. Hopefully that will change soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lee Reynoldson said:


> Tagged mgscarsbrook new book so I'm up to date again.
> 
> As for UK sales, I don't think it's a case of not being into eBooks I think the UK is currently much more suspiscious of indie/self-pubbed authors at the moment. Hopefully that will change soon.


I think we're chipping away at that attitude a little bit at a time.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

The Brits are a savvy lot -- they'll wake up soon, I'm sure!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tags today:
M.G. Scarsbrook (congrats on your new title)
D.M. Trink
Dr. D

Appreciate tag backs when you get a chance. Sybil, here is a link to my Amazon UK books, all 10 historical romances and my thriller by M.C. Walker:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger

Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

mgscarsbrook (all books including latest one)
Free books for Kindle (new book)
Sarah Woodbury (all books)
drdln (dr s dhillon) (all books)
Patricia McLinn (new books)
Sybil Nelson (all books)
Carol Hanrahan


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Dr d x 7
Life & Legend


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Already caught up. Nothing to tag here today.

Have a nice day.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged you, Miriam -- had missed you earlier. 

Tagged all 10 books! (My wrist is now broken!)


----------



## William Meikle

Somebody has been trying to ride my coattails.

Could you please vote down the "leyla sanai" tag here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0979988160

Thanks


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done Willie.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Done. It didn't have any tags, so I transferred the tags from the US product page.


annie bellet, brothers, hard science fiction, hard sf, kindle, near future, novelette, science fiction, space ship, space travel

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## William Meikle

Doomed Muse said:


> caught up. voted down that tag, Willie.
> 
> I have a new book out: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004MPRAKC
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks. And I got your new one. Congrats.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Still all caught up. Here are my UK tags again in case anyone missed them:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Priscilla-the-Great/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913754&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Eden/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aint-No-Sunshine/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Shorts/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296914136&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Tagged your new book, Annie. Otherwise, all caught up!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294613287&sr=8-1&tag=kindleboards-21

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296854250&sr=1-1&tag=kindleboards-21

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296854284&sr=1-3&tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## Gertie Kindle

downvoted, Willie, and Annie, tagged your new one.


----------



## NickSpalding

Just spent a constructive twenty minutes over morning coffee updating my tags... tag backs gratefully received!

Life... With No Breaks right here


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Anyone else having troubles tagging in the UK? I've closed and opened my browser, made sure I signed in, but no dice. Can't tag. No little boxes for check marks appear. It all started after Windows automatically rebooted my computer -- I hate that.  I've since turned my computer off and on. Nothing.  No problems with US tagging.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Downvoted Willie
Tagged Annie and Nick

Have a nice day.


----------



## Ricky Sides

D.A. Boulter said:


> Anyone else having troubles tagging in the UK? I've closed and opened my browser, made sure I signed in, but no dice. Can't tag. No little boxes for check marks appear. It all started after Windows automatically rebooted my computer -- I hate that. I've since turned my computer off and on. Nothing. No problems with US tagging.


I often have to reload a UK page multiple times because I can't see the tags, but know they are there. That happens when people I know can tag have referenced tagging the book. Sometimes nothing works except closing the page, and then opening it again with the link. There have even been times when it was necessary to navigate to the US product page, and then alter the address to go to the UK page.

It's definitely not just you. I don't know why the UK tags are so difficult to locate at times, but they are for me as well.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Down voted Willie's and tagged doomed muse's new book as well as Nick Splading's.

my two short stories:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Capn-Jethro/dp/B003G2ZG6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295801836&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GNFVZG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up.

The UK site is very frustrating sometimes.


----------



## HelenHanson

Tagged & voted down:


mgscarsbrook
Steve Silkin
williemeikle
Doomed Muse
NickSpalding


Off to a weekend.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up:

Willie -- downvoted the tag you requested

Doomed Muse -- new one (good luck with it!)

Nick Spalding -- new one (hope it does well for you!)


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## liam.judge

willie meikle: i voted down the tag you didn't want
Doomed Muse: i didn't see any tags for your latest book
D.A Boulter: i also have trouble with tags on the u.k. amazon 'site sometimes


----------



## William Meikle

I'm caught up again -- and a new sig pic.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

HelenHanson said:


> Monday's line-up:
> mgscarsbrook
> Sarah Woodbury
> Carol Hanrahan
> DrDhillon
> Free books for Kindle
> Sybil Nelson
> The migration across the pond continues . . .


Thanks you Helen, Dave and others. I will do the same.

Wish you all the very best.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Doomed Muse: new one
Willie: downvoted tag
Nick: already had it

UK site was acting up again. , but all caught up


----------



## Free books for Kindle

I have done my weekly catch up.

Tag love always appreciated for:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Another-book-of-love-quotes/dp/B004LLIZJC/?tag=kindleboards-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kindleboards-21#tags
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kindleboards-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kindleboards-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kindleboards-21

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.  It seems that Mozilla won't let me tag in the UK now.  I'm tagging using Chrome and wondering what happened.  It's not as if I changed any settings.


----------



## JFHilborne

Also tagging on the UK site.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged the Kindle version, but couldn't get to the paperback.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Jen.

Doug, I haven't had a problem using Firefox.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Shamelessly asking for help with UK sales. ABSOLUTION is a suspense thriller set in New Orleans. NOPD detective must battle racial tensions and religious controversy to stop a serial killer before he murders another woman and delivers his twisted idea of ABSOLUTION.  

Hoping you'll tags: suspense, thriller, gritty thriller, "New Orleans" "racial tensions" "religious controversy" "serial killer"

Also hope I got the link right to UK store in my sig line    1st one is US store, 2nd = UK, 3rd is my kindle book page. 

Many many thanks for your help.


----------



## JFHilborne

THanks for the tags. For some reason, my paperback doesn't show up on the UK site.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Susan.

Jen, when did you publish your paperback? Did you do it through Create Space? If so, CS doesn't distribute through amazon UK. If you did it recently, just wait a few weeks. Marketplace sellers will put it up for sale. My first two, which were published in 2009 and 2010 are distributed through The Book Depository. My latest, which was published on 1/2/11, just showed up. Two other sellers are distributing. No idea how that all works.


----------



## 28612

Tagged
Sybil N x4 (and now I have "Ain't No Sunshine" going through my head 
Carol H
Dr.D x6
M.G.'s new
Willie's vote-down
Annie B's new
Nick S (already had)
Jenny H 
Susan F

Caught up (tra-la, tra-la) and thanks for all tags!

My UK links:

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wedding-Party-The-Series/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_55?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680504&sr=1-55

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gradys-Wedding-The-Series/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_54?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680642&sr=1-54

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Almost-a-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Family-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rodeo-Nights/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-a-Family-Man/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-New-World/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancher-Meets-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoops/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-12

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Love-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-13

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you, Jen.
> 
> Doug, I haven't had a problem using Firefox.


And neither had I until a few days ago. Firefox also wouldn't let me post in the Amazon UK forums. No problem with Chrome.

All caught up.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up here too


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Susan - Absolution
Jenny - Madness and Murder

Have a nice Valentine's Day!


----------



## HelenHanson

Not a big net today, but still a good catch:

JFHilborne
Music & Mayhem


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Monday Morning tags:

JF Hilborne
Music & Mayhem


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Hi

Just getting started tagging back up this page.

I could do with some help with UK tags for 'Take No More'.

Here is the UK link:

http://tinyurl.com/6k3ynmt

Thanks in advance for your help.

Seb


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Help!

I'm not seeing tags on amazon.co.uk!

Seb


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

A few days ago, I wasn't able to see tags, star ratings, or the helpful  "yes" "no" boxes on the reviews. I left it a few hours, went back, and everything was fine. I don't know why the UK site has so many quirks.

Caught up again.

Have a nice day.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Sebastian Kirby said:


> Help!
> 
> I'm not seeing tags on amazon.co.uk!
> 
> Seb


try refreshing the page. If that doesn't work, try refreshing the page one or two more times. If that doesn't work, come back again a bit later. It's often just some quirk of Amazon.co.uk. I think they have a case of 'the gremlins'.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Already tagged you, Seb.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi Seb -- got you tagged!

By the way, love the style of your product description. Very clever idea...

My tags are in my sig below as 'Amazon UK'. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

M.G.

Thanks for the tags and for the helpful comment on the book blurb.

I found that your first link went to .com 

I wonder if you know that this can be changed to UK by taking the URL and just changing the .com to .co.uk, keeping everything else the same. That takes the link directly to your UK product page.

When I did that with 'Poison In The Blood' (looks really interesting, by the way) I found the tagging problem is still there. If you switch back to .com and tag there  (I did some) then go back to .co.uk, the tags appear. But if you up one, they disappear again. They must be having problems. So sorry, not much more progress. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Margaret

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

I would appreciate tagging of my Spirit Guide series titles on Amazon.uk:

She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide)
Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide)

Thank you so much! I promise to also tag all of your wonderful books.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tagged Seb.

EJ I tagged your second novel, your first one would let me for some reason. I'll try again in a minute.


----------



## Ricky Sides

E.J. Stevens said:


> I would appreciate tagging of my Spirit Guide series titles on Amazon.uk:
> 
> She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide)
> Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide)
> 
> Thank you so much! I promise to also tag all of your wonderful books.


Done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

E.J. Stevens said:


> I would appreciate tagging of my Spirit Guide series titles on Amazon.uk:
> 
> She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide)
> Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide)
> 
> Thank you so much! I promise to also tag all of your wonderful books.


Tagged you, E.J.

Unless you've purchased from Amazon UK, you can't tag there. They won't "take." It looks like it to the tagger, but not the taggee.

You can purchase a one cent book from the Amazon UK Marketplace and then send it to a library or thrift shop over there to avoid high shipping costs.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you, E.J.
> 
> Unless you've purchased from Amazon UK, you can't tag there. They won't "take." It looks like it to the tagger, but not the taggee.
> 
> You can purchase a one cent book from the Amazon UK Marketplace and then send it to a library or thrift shop over there to avoid high shipping costs.


I made a purchase earlier this week, so my tags should be showing up soon.


----------



## seventhspell

I'll go tag yours and see see what happens i have a uk account so they should stick, my link to tag,

please tag with 
fantasy, urban fantasy romance, paranormal romance , young adult,  will check back, lets start a group of Uk taggers , the uk kindle books suffer a little from less taggers than the us


----------



## Gertie Kindle

E.J. Stevens said:


> I made a purchase earlier this week, so my tags should be showing up soon.


They should show up immediately after you purchase so you're good to go.

Tessa, I tagged you.


----------



## swcleveland

Caught up!


----------



## Ricky Sides

seventhspell said:


> I'll go tag yours and see see what happens i have a uk account so they should stick, my link to tag,
> 
> please tag with
> fantasy, urban fantasy romance, paranormal romance , young adult,  will check back, lets start a group of Uk taggers , the uk kindle books suffer a little from less taggers than the us


Done.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

have caught up with:
E J Stevens x 2
Seventhspell

Sebastian Kirby tags not showing. Will try again later.

Leon/mouse Amazon UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LRPRFQ 
Mystery at Ocean Drive Amazon UK http://amzn.to/hSMi4Y
The Breadwinners Amazon UK http://amzn.to/ahQ2Sk
Something to read Amazon UK http://amzn.to/b2c0KK 
But Can You Drink the Water? Amazon UK http://amzn.to/aferbq


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Seb
E J Stevens x2
seventhspell

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

JFHilborne: had you already
Music & Mayhem
E.J. Stevens: both
seventhspell

Thanks for reciprocating.

All caught up.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again. Welcome to the newcomers


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged today:

EJ Stevens -- x2
Tessa
Jan Hurst-Nicholson -- Leon / Mouse

Seb, here are my books in the UK:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Hi

Tried again, more tags working!

Tagged:

MG Scarsbrook -  Poison, Marlowe, Faustus, Complete Life, Borgia
Wm Miekle - Invasion, The Valley
J Hurst-Nicholson- Kidnapped, Breadwinners, Something

Will try to do more tomorrow.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Nothing new to tag. See you tomorrow.

Have a nice day.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

I want some more books to tag! 

Where are they?


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

How do!

Already tagged . . .

sibelhodge
Saffina Desforges
par2323
Beth O
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
Miriam Minger
Free books for Kindle
daveconifer
Jan Hurst-Nicholson 
Andrew Ashling
Mackenzie Morgan
D.A. Boulter
Abigail
Ricky Sides
Helen Hanson
Lexy Harper
SW Cleveland
Lauryn Christopher 
Manly
Lucy Kevin
Patricia Mclinn
Willie Meikle
Katie Salidas
Liam Judge
Lori Devoti
D.M. Trink
H. Jonas Rhynendahll
NickAldo1
cblewgolf
Mobashar Qureshi
Doomed Muse
Mark Adair
Dr S Dhillion 
Daniel Arenson
Nell Gavin
mgscarsbrook
Carol Hanrahan 
Sybil Nelson 
Sarah Woodbury
Steve Silkin
Nick Spalding

Tagged today . . .

JFHilborne
Music & Mayhem
Sebastian Kirby
E.J. Stevens
Tessa Stokes

My two for the newcomers . . .

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Capn-Jethro/dp/B003G2ZG6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295801836&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GNFVZG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## par2323

A whole new crop of authors to be tagged! That'll teach me to stay in bed with a cold for a week.

Just finished with tagging:

William Meikle
MGScarsbrook
Doomed Muse
Nick Spalding
Music & Mayhem
JF Hilborne
Sebastian Kirby
EJ Stevens
Seventhspell

Here's a link for my new mystery _FM for Murder _ which is awaiting its first tags:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Murder-Pamela-Barnes-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B004MYFT9C/ref=tag_sty_mn_edpp_img

And here's the link for my other mystery _Sounds of Murder _ which many of you have tagged:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297028101&sr=1-1

Many thanks!

Patricia Rockwell (par2323)


----------



## Sybil Nelson

All caught up.

Here are my UK tags again.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Priscilla-the-Great/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913754&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Eden/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aint-No-Sunshine/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Shorts/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296914136&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Patricia. Good luck.

Check the spelling of your name underneath the title on your product page. Patraicia.


----------



## Ricky Sides

par2323 said:


> A whole new crop of authors to be tagged! That'll teach me to stay in bed with a cold for a week.
> 
> Just finished with tagging:
> 
> William Meikle
> MGScarsbrook
> Doomed Muse
> Nick Spalding
> Music & Mayhem
> JF Hilborne
> Sebastian Kirby
> EJ Stevens
> Seventhspell
> 
> Here's a link for my new mystery _FM for Murder _ which is awaiting its first tags:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Murder-Pamela-Barnes-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B004MYFT9C/ref=tag_sty_mn_edpp_img
> 
> And here's the link for my other mystery _Sounds of Murder _ which many of you have tagged:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297028101&sr=1-1
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Patricia Rockwell (par2323)


Tagged.


----------



## stuartneild

Hi everyone

I've only just learned about tagging and I'm going back over the UK tag and US tag thread to tag as many as possible.

I could also do with some serious help with tagging my own books.

Gnomes
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GNOMES/dp/B0042P54AA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1297981920&sr=8-2

Giant Killer Eels
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Giant-Killer-Eels/dp/B0046LU9Q4/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297981959&sr=1-7

Spring Heeled Jack Awakes
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spring-Heeled-Jack-Awakes/dp/B004GUSCVY/ref=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297982034&sr=1-9

Dame Demise
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dame-Demise/dp/B004AHKD3S/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297982095&sr=1-1

Many thanks


----------



## Ricky Sides

stuartneild said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've only just learned about tagging and I'm going back over the UK tag and US tag thread to tag as many as possible.
> 
> I could also do with some serious help with tagging my own books.
> 
> Gnomes
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/GNOMES/dp/B0042P54AA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1297981920&sr=8-2
> 
> Giant Killer Eels
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Giant-Killer-Eels/dp/B0046LU9Q4/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297981959&sr=1-7
> 
> Spring Heeled Jack Awakes
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spring-Heeled-Jack-Awakes/dp/B004GUSCVY/ref=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297982034&sr=1-9
> 
> Dame Demise
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dame-Demise/dp/B004AHKD3S/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297982095&sr=1-1
> 
> Many thanks


Tagged them all.  Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged all but Gnomes, Stuart. Sometimes UK tagging acts up. I'll come back and try again later.

You'll find mine here.

www.tinyurl.com/malakeuk


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Patricia, I tagged your new one. I checked the US page, but there weren't any tags listed. I'll check back later.
Stuart - got yours, too.

Caught up for now.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Once again all caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Stuart, I was able to tag Gnomes today so that catches me up with you.


----------



## HelenHanson

Could I please get some tags for: dialysis & disability. These may be "under the fold" as Willie Meikle phrased it. I appreciate it!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/3-LIES/dp/B004F9P8BI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1295546245&sr=1-2

And for today:

Sebastian Kirby
E.J. Stevens
stuartneild
seventhspell


----------



## E.J. Stevens

D.A. Boulter said:


> This is a list of all books posted to this thread. Please be aware that many taggers are no longer active. Suggested method: Go back a couple of pages from where you enter the thread and tag those who post from there. You'll catch the active taggers that way.
> 
> You are, of course, welcome to tag anyone whom you wish, active or not.
> 
> This list will not be updated after the end of 2010.
> 
> I'm moving the list up from page 7 and 19 in honour of our reaching page 30. If I've missed anyone, please let me know.
> 
> In order of posting, here are the books up for tagging thus far:
> 
> Bar Steward
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memoirs-bar-steward-14th-25th-August/dp/B003X9571W
> 
> Maria E Schneider
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Executive-Lunch-Sedona-OHala-Mystery/dp/B002WC99NI
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catch-Honest-Thief-Haven-Mystery/dp/B002KW448U
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sage-Tales-Magical-Kingdom/dp/B002HWSQTQ
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Executive-Retention-Sedona-OHala-Mystery/dp/B003RWSE92
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tracking-Magic-Max-Killian-Investigations/dp/B003H4QZAU
> 
> williemeikle
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Watchers-Omnibus-William-Meikle/dp/0979988160
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Invasion/dp/B003HS4V8O
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Sirens/dp/0979988128
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Island-Life-William-Meikle/dp/1907190015
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Valley/dp/B003HS4UHQ
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eldren-Book-Dark-William-Meikle/dp/0976791455
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Generations-William-Meikle/dp/1905988230
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crustaceans/dp/B003LBSJGM
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Amulet/dp/0976791463
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Island-Life/dp/B003CYKQY6
> 
> Gertie (Margaret Lake)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Of-Love-and-War/dp/B003U8ADZG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arianas-Pride/dp/B0028K3CAA
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catherine-and-the-Captain/dp/B003HC8O1U
> Sandra Edwards
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crazy-For-You/dp/B003WJRJ4Q
> 
> Foreverjuly
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powerless-The-Synthesis/dp/B003OQUOFI
> 
> tbrookside
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Last-Days-of-Jericho/dp/B003TZLVOC
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bello-Lemures-Against-Zombies-Armorica/dp/B002U829N6
> Monique Martin
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-Time-Paranormal-Romance/dp/B0036Z9W00
> 
> Valmore Daniels
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/An-Old-Fashioned-Folk-Tale/dp/B003UV8OKO
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forbidden-The-Stars/dp/B003XT5S4S
> 
> Jason W. Chan
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Phantom-Love-Story/dp/B003V4B3WG
> 
> Nell Gavin
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Reincarnation-Anne-Boleyn/dp/B0011DDQRE
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Reincarnation-Boleyn-Nell-Gavin/dp/074140916X Paperback
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Threads-Nell-Gavin/dp/0738867861 Hard cover
> 
> Sibel Hodge
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fashion-Police-Comedy-Mystery/dp/B003B3NYS8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fourteen-Days-Later-Romantic-Comedy/dp/B003B3UE
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fourteen-Days-Later-Sibel-Hodge/dp/1451531346 Paperback
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fashion-Police-Sibel-Hodge/dp/1451555652 Paperback
> 
> Donna Fasano
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Merry-Go-Round/dp/B002ZNJL78
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Merry-Go-Round-Donna-Fasano/dp/1453688013 Paperback
> 
> TS O'Rourke
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-Call-Carroll-Grant-Mysteries/dp/B003X978GO
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ganglands/dp/B003XYEBWI
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mirror/dp/B003XVYJ5K
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Damned-Nation-Carroll-Grant-Mysteries/dp/B003XYEBNW
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Republican-Irish-Civil-War-Story/dp/B003XT5J7E
> 
> badtrink (Deylse)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrapped-In-A-Rainbow/dp/B00313Q1JW
> Mary McDonald
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/NO-GOOD-DEED/dp/B003PPDB8K
> 
> philvan (Philip van Wulven)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/In-the-Valley-stories/dp/B003ODIB4M
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Addendum-Affair-that-Bark-Shortreads/dp/B003XRE52Q
> 
> dreamwand
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/THE-AFFLICTED-GIRLS/dp/B0036ZAOCK
> 
> John Fitch V
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Quest-Chalice-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMO2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Hero-A-Savior/dp/B002LE70YM
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Obloeron-Trilogy/dp/B002LE6YOO
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Galaxy-At-War/dp/B003B66AQI
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Return-Labergator-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMR4 no tags yet
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Turning-Back-The-Clock/dp/B002UUT3VK
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Obloeron-Fall-Myrindar-Trilogy/dp/B003C1QMVA no tags yet
> 
> Vyrl (Robert)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/B002E19K9A
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-War-Mists-ebook/dp/B004HIM22K
> 
> David McAfee
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/33-A-D/dp/B003BIGNRW
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lake-17-Other-Stories/dp/B003PPDGQ2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Saying-Goodbye-to-the-Sun/dp/B003P2VFIG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/GRUBS/dp/B003VRZJDW
> 
> Victoria Lane
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shattered-Images/dp/B002T45VD6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Somwomana/dp/B003EIIWF0
> 
> Darenson (Daniel Arenson)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Firefly-Island/dp/B003FGXLHU
> 
> David Derrico
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Right-Ascension/dp/B001V9K6ZS
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Twiller/dp/B003SE7LPW
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Declination-Right-Ascension/dp/B001V9K7WU
> 
> Victorine
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-What-She-Seems/dp/B003HS5LRO
> 
> Staceywb
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Glimpse-Zellie-Wells-Book-1/dp/B003IKMOTE
> 
> Danielle Bourdon
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003PPDHWA no tags yet
> 
> Scott L Collins
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Days-End/dp/B002MKND3W no tags yet
> 
> Ricky Sides
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Ultimate-in-Womens-Self-Defense/dp/B0035ROVEG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Descent-Madness-Birth-Peacekeepers/dp/B002JM1DGM
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Citadel-Book-6/dp/B003D7KBZ6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adventures-In-Reading/dp/B002ZCY9KI
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Birth-of-the-Peacekeepers/dp/B002JCSFSQ
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Eternal-Vigilance-Book-4/dp/B002JM0ICW
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Liberty-Death-Book-3/dp/B002JM0ED0
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Some-Gave-Birth-Peacekeepers/dp/B002JINV0M
> 
> Cliff Ball
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Usurper-Cliff-Ball/dp/1453702725 Paperback
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Usurper/dp/B003VP9VVK
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Mess-Earth-Cliff-Ball/dp/1602643415 Paperback
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Mess-With-Earth/dp/B001W6Q8BG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-Time-Cliff-Ball/dp/0595487483 paperback
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-of-Time/dp/B0014FX2FA
> 
> swcleveland
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries/dp/B0036FU0U6
> 
> farrellclaire
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Little-Girl-Room-Other-Stories/dp/B003B3O310
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Night-With-The-Fae/dp/B003D7LUVA
> 
> D.A. Boulter
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-Vengeance-Is-Mine/dp/B003TXS5A2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
> 
> James Stanson
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Minifiction-Volume-One-Marouflage/dp/B003UYUY5O
> to date 6:22am pst Aug 7th Page 6
> 
> Donna Callea
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Coastal-Times/dp/B003AOA86E
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haircut-New-Years-Tale/dp/B0031MA3H4
> 
> liam.judge (Gregory Bresiger)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003R7LAI4
> 
> Noah K. Mullette-Gillman
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-White-Hairs/dp/B003WJRHXY
> 
> Gertie (Margaret Lake)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arianas-Pride-Margaret-Lake/dp/1442184450 (paperback)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Catherine-Captain-Margaret-Lake/dp/145287834X Paperback
> 
> P.A. Woodburn
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cries-in-the-Dark/dp/B003TXS6GA
> 
> R.E. Conary
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lifes-Bitch-Rachel-Cord-P-I/dp/1432731432
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lifes-Bitch-Rachel-Cord-P-I/dp/B002VPELCU
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rachel-Cord-Still-Bitch-Investigations/dp/1432758799
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rachel-Cord-Still-Bitch-Investigations/dp/B003TXSX72
> 
> Tracey Alley
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Very-Hairy-Adventure-Kaynos-History/dp/B003LSSOYC
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ursulas-Quest-Book-Witchcraft-Wars/dp/B003YJEKUK
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unholy-Encounter-History-Tales-Kaynos/dp/B003OIBNAG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Erichs-Plea-The-Witchcraft-Wars/dp/B003HS4V4S
> 
> learnmegood (John Pearson)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Learn-Me-Good/dp/B002C75GXK
> 
> SpearsII
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Serve-Novel-Black-Prince/dp/B00332EWC4
> 
> Tonya Plank
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Swallow/dp/B0032FNZZC
> 
> Nick Spalding
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-With-No-Breaks-Second-Edition/dp/B003ICWJ4C
> 
> Brendan Carroll
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002MPPOZW Tempo Rubato
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6ORUI I: The Knight of Death
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6ORUS II: The King of Terrors
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6OSD4 III: The Head of the Crow
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001J6OT9C IV: The Hesperian Dragon
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001P5HBTM V: The Quinta Essentia
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001QFYHTS VI: The Dragonslayer
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001VNCKAS VII: The Wisdom of Solomon
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002AQSPCM VIII: The Silver Caduceus
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002AVVDQM IX: The Queen of the Abyss
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002DYJXN6 X: Genesis 6:5
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002GYX3T8 XI: Ars Arabia
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002J9G5IG XII: The Son of the Moon
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002LLNV16 XIII: The Children of the Temple
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002SN9GM0 XIV: The Skull of Sidon
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002XIU3I6 XV: My Hope is in God
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0037KMFH6 XVI: Omar, the Prophet
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003PPCT6U XVII: Full Circle
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XIJ5NE XVIII: The Company of Women
> 
> Beth O
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honeymoon-For-One/dp/B003VYBEOS
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Romantically-Challenged/dp/B003STE6U0
> 
> Ali Cooper
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Girl-on-the-Swing/dp/B003IX0HBS
> 
> M.R. Mathias
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-Dragon-Wardstone-Trilogy-Book/dp/B003X9775Q
> 
> Karen W.B.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Whisper-to-a-Scream/dp/B003DQPKSK
> 
> Terry W. ErvinII
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flank-Hawk-First-Civilizations-Legacy/dp/B002UD5PXM
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flank-Hawk-Terry-W-Ervin/dp/0982508700
> 
> Deb Martin
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crystal-Facade-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KK2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Right-Path-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUWC
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quest-Nobility-Book-Rule-Otharia/dp/B003CC1KI4
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Path-War-Novella-Dark-Future/dp/B003FGWUG8
> 
> Updated to Page 13 / end of August 10th
> 
> Vyrl (robert)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/0976422603
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Luthiels-Song-Robert-Marston-Fanney/dp/0976422611
> 
> Jenna Anderson
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Healing-Touch/dp/B0030ZRN5M
> 
> Lafittewriter
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/B003TLMXTI
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lafittes-Black-Box-Boit-Noir/dp/1605943606
> 
> Joe Mitchel
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shard-Mountain/dp/B003P9X8Z2
> 
> William Meikle
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brotherhood-of-the-Thorns/dp/B003ZHVE1E
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haunting-Esther-Cox-ebook/dp/B003ZHVE7S
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Writer-ebook/dp/B003ZHVE5A
> 
> Updated to page 16 / Aug 14th midnight.
> 
> Karen Cantwell
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Take-Monkeys-Barbara-Murder-Mystery/dp/B003SE7O40
> 
> Sandra Edwards
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Incredible-Dreams/dp/B003ZSHPBQ
> 
> kyrin (Richard Jackson)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gift-of-Fury/dp/B002YK44YW
> 
> K.C. May
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Kinshield-Legacy/dp/B003XT5IYI
> 
> Olivia Darnell
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Misguided-Souls-Magnolia-Springs/dp/B00318D5VE
> Updated to page 19 / Aug 21th
> 
> Kyle Healey
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Link-Building-Internet-Marketing/dp/B003WJRNJC
> 
> Daniel Arneson
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flaming-Dove/dp/B004089EPA
> 
> Ricky Sides
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peacekeepers-Say-Can-You-Book/dp/B0041844IG
> 
> Scott Cleveland
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pale-Boundaries-Scott-Cleveland/dp/1449994954 (paperback)
> Updated to p 23. August 31 (11:11 p.m. PDT)
> 
> Rudolf Kerkhoven
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adventures-Whatley-Tupper-Choose-Own/dp/B00408ASO6
> 
> Gertie (Margaret Lake)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Only-In-My-Dreams/dp/B004183LLC
> 
> Carlos Caggiani
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tracks-and-Horizons/dp/B0041T4HC8
> 
> M.R. Mathias
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Oathbreaker-faery-tale-Novelette-ebook/dp/B0042RUNJ0
> 
> Updated to 20 Sept 2010
> 
> William Meikle
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Amulet-ebook/dp/B0044KMNYI
> 
> Updated to 27 Sept 2010
> 
> William Meikle
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carnacki-Heaven-and-Hell/dp/B0045UA7E0
> 
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Breadwinners/dp/B0042P5HCK
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/But-Can-You-Drink-Water/dp/B003PPCSJ8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Something-Read-Plane/dp/B003QCIQ14
> 
> Lauren Burd
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Immortal/dp/B00427YQEI
> 
> Thea Atkinson
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Insular-Tahiti/dp/B0042RUKSE
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Secret-Language-of-Crows/dp/B00452V8EQ
> 
> Updated to Oct 7th 2010
> William Meikle
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Darkness-Follows/dp/B0046ZRKP8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eye-Files-Sirens-ebook/dp/B00472O6PW
> 
> Daphne Colerigde
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Purple-Lake/dp/B0043EWZR0
> 
> Scififan
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Voice/dp/B001ROAHYW
> 
> Updated to 15 Oct 2010
> 
> Aris Whittier
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Foolish-Notions/dp/B00433TCJ0
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fatal-Embrace/dp/B0042X9A3Y
> 
> Daphne Coleridge
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Artists-Model/dp/B003NX6Z00
> 
> Updated to 16 Oct 2010
> 
> TonyG for Kristy Quinn
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ice-Moon-ebook/dp/B0043GX2D4
> 
> SidneyW
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/GNELFS/dp/B0044DFADG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Hunter/dp/B003Y5HD9E
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gift/dp/B0045Y26DQ
> 
> Updated to 23 Oct 2010
> 
> William Meikle
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Abominable/dp/B0049P226W
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-As-Death-ebook/dp/B0049U49BI
> 
> Updated to 30 Oct 2010
> 
> Deb Baker
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Murder-Passes-Buck-Backwoods-Adventure/dp/B002KHMJ6Y
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Murder-Grins-Bears-Backwoods-Adventure/dp/B003K16W3A
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Goodbye-Dolly-Gretchen-Birch-Mystery/dp/B003TU2J02
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dolly-Departed-Gretchen-Birch-Mystery/dp/B003Y5HCW2
> 
> Updated to 31 Oct 2010
> 
> HP Mallory
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cauldron-Bubble-Paranormal-Romance-Wilkins/dp/B003UNL8OG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Warlock-Urban-Fantasy-Dulcie-ONeil/dp/B003UNLIOQ
> 
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orphan-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B0046REKV8
> 
> R.G. Cordiner
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bug-Island/dp/B004A8ZUS0
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Treasure-Lost/dp/B003U6Z9BG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Candy-Wars-Tooth-Fairies-King/dp/B003URRQUC
> 
> Updated to 02 Nov 2010
> 
> Steven L Hawk
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peace-Warrior/dp/B003UHVYQE
> 
> Daphne Coleridge
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Purple-Lake/dp/B0043EWZR0
> 
> Updated to 06 Nov
> 
> Holly Hook
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tempest/dp/B00433TBEG
> 
> Horse_Girl (Melanie Nilles)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legacies/dp/B003X95M2G
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legends-Legacies/dp/B0049H9FPG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Legends/dp/B003CC1LDS
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legend-White-Dragon-Destiny/dp/B0049P1N7G
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Starfire-Angels-Dark-Angel-Chronicles/dp/B002JVY7B6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Broken-Wings-Starfire-Angels-Chronicles/dp/B003YRIKL2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/When-Angels-Cry-Starfire-novella/dp/B003DTMUZS
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Turn-of-Curses/dp/B002G1ZXQ2
> 
> Updated to 10 Nov 2010
> 
> Beth Orsoff
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Learned-Love-Walrus-ebook/dp/B004A8ZVM0
> 
> Updated to 11 Nov 2010
> 
> Daniel Pyle
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dismember/dp/B004AYDK7M/
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Down-the-Drain/dp/B003XRE5LM
> 
> N. Gemini Sasson
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crown-Heather-N-Gemini-Sasson/dp/0982715803/ (Paperback)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Crown-Heather-Bruce-Trilogy/dp/B003V5X9N6/ (Kindle)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Isabeau-Novel-Queen-Isabella-Mortimer/dp/0982715811/ (Paperback)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Isabeau-Novel-Queen-Isabella-Mortimer/dp/B003ZYFBMU/ (Kindle)
> 
> Linda S. Prather
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sacred-Secrets-Jacody-Mystery-Mysteries/dp/B003UHVS9C
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gifts-Jacody-Ives-Mystery-Mysteries/dp/B003U4WVQ4
> 
> William Meikle
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Berserker/dp/B004CRSQSU/
> 
> Updated to 18 November 2010
> 
> H. Jonas Rhynedahll
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Your-Typical-Scantily-Clad-Virgin-Sacrifice/dp/B004CYEXFS
> 
> Carl Ashmore
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Time-Hunters/dp/B0045OUPZC
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-They-Nicked-Saint-Nick/dp/B004CYF4DI
> 
> Sidney Williams
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Delivery/dp/B004CFBIQ4/
> 
> Willie Meikle
> www.amazon.co.uk/The-Sleeping-God-ebook/dp/B004DERGOW
> 
> Updated to 23 Nov 2010
> 
> Consuelo Saah Baehr
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daughters-ebook/dp/B0041844C2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-Friends-ebook/dp/B0042RV8PS
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nothing-To-Lose-ebook/dp/B0041N3RG6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Hundred-Open-Houses-ebook/dp/B0042P5ES2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellcheck-Nation-ebook/dp/B0045UA8EO
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Report-From-The-Heart-ebook/dp/B0040JI3YW
> 
> Laura Lond
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004774MWE The Battle
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003Y5H8AS My Sparkling Misfortune
> 
> N. Gemini Sasson
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Worth-Dying-Bruce-Trilogy/dp/B004DI7L0W
> 
> Updated to 24 Nov 2010
> 
> M.A. Miller
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Borrowed-Time/dp/B004E3X9CK
> 
> Laura Lond
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Magic-Bracelet-ebook/dp/B004E3XC3G
> Updated to 30 Nov 2010
> 
> M.A. Miller
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widows-Tale/dp/B00147RWB8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rogue-Wave/dp/B00200JVTO
> 
> Spinneyhead (Ian Pattinson)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tiger-Irwin/dp/B0044R9BY6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruby-Red/dp/B003QP4J6M
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-of-Soldiers/dp/B004A157PS/
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/So-Much-To-Answer-For/dp/B00427ZIYU
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Boyfriend-Season/dp/B0046LUZUO
> 
> Updated to 02 Dec 2010
> 
> K.C. May
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Venom-of-Vipers/dp/B004EBT3HW
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sole-Sacrifice-a-novella/dp/B0040ZN166
> 
> William Meikle
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Whispers-From-The-Darkside/dp/B004EYSZCS
> 
> Scififan (William L.K.)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Eye-of-the-Storm/dp/B004ELAESO
> 
> M.C. Walker
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Son/dp/B0041VYNL6
> 
> Updated to 06 Dec 2010
> 
> Miriam Minger
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Midnight/dp/B004BDP91C
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Runaway-Heart/dp/B004BDP91M
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wild-Roses/dp/B004BDP92Q
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Captive-Rose/dp/B004BA5GV8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Defiant-Impostor/dp/B004BA5GW2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Hint-of-Rapture/dp/B004BA5GU4
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Pagans-Prize/dp/B004BA5GS6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stolen-Splendor/dp/B004BA5GRM
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Passions/dp/B004BA5GPY
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wild-Angel/dp/B004BA5GUO
> 
> Updated to later on 06 Dec 2010
> 
> Saffina Desforges
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sugar-Spice/dp/B004AYDK22
> 
> William Meikle
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mostly-Human/dp/B004G5Z3DE
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Auld-Mither/dp/B004G8R05U
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Variations-on-a-Theme/dp/B004G8R064
> 
> Manley Peterson
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bloated-Goat/dp/B0044KM1CW
> 
> Kenneth Rosenberg
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/No-Cure-Broken-Hearted/dp/B004EEPOY0
> 
> Updated to 15 Dec 2010
> 
> Gertie (Margaret Lake)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Listen-To-Your-Heart-ebook/dp/B004GKMYK4
> 
> Updated to 18 Dec 2010
> 
> Jaime Wasserman
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Sunlight-Maryland-Vampire-Story/dp/B003Y74M2S
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-Guppy-Sylvia-Chesterton-Vampire/dp/B004GHNFXM
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wrestling-Angel-Poems-Jamie-Wasserman/dp/B0043RSDR8
> 
> Updated to 19 Dec 2010
> 
> Melcom (Mel Comley)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Impeding-Justice-ebook/dp/B0045UA6F0
> 
> Updated to 22 Dec 2010
> 
> Christopher Bunn
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hawk-His-Boy-Tormay-Trilogy/dp/B004DCB5SC/
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Model-Universe-Other-Stories/dp/B004CYESCG/
> 
> Archer (C.S. Marks)
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Elfhunter-Tale-Alterra-World-Tales/dp/B001R4CJDE
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fire-Heart-Tale-Alterra-World-That/dp/B002GYWOV6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ravenshade-Tale-Alterra-World-That/dp/B002NGO2Z8
> 
> Chris Graham
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Free-books-Kindle-secrets-greatest/dp/B0048ELPBC
> 
> T.S. O'Rourke
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Killing-a-Friend/dp/B004H8GVPE
> 
> Jan Hurst-Nicholson
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mystery-at-Ocean-Drive/dp/B004H1TD38
> 
> Lexy Harper
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Men-Lexy-Harper/dp/0955698634
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Lexy-Harper/dp/0955698618
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Freaks-Like-Me/dp/0955698626
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Naughty-Professor-ebook/dp/B0042FZQMQ
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Soca-Nights-ebook/dp/B0046ZSN1S
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-Freaks-like-ebook/dp/B0042FZQL2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-for-Men-ebook/dp/B00428LBD6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedtime-Erotica-ebook/dp/B0041HXT92
> 
> Imogen Rose
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/PORTAL-Portal-Chronicles/dp/B0035RPGOK
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/EQUILIBRIUM-Portal-Chronicles-Book-Two/dp/B003VTZWDW
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/QUANTUM-Portal-Chronicles-Book-Three/dp/B004BSGMS6
> 
> Daniel Arenson
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Gods-of-Dream/dp/B004H1TAA4
> 
> Glenn G Thater
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/GATEWAY-Harbinger-Doom-1/dp/B0017H1LCQ
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/FALLEN-ANGLE-Harbinger-Doom/dp/B0018G55BY
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knight-Eternal-Harbinger-Doom-3/dp/B002TG4NN8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/HARBINGER-DOOM-Harbinger-Doom-Volumes/dp/B0017RHXAK
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gateway-Harbinger-Doom-Glenn-Thater/dp/1449569153
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fallen-Angle-Harbinger-Doom/dp/1449570399
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knight-Eternal-MR-Glenn-Thater/dp/1449509452
> 
> William Esmont
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Self-Arrest/dp/B0031MA3UG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Patriot-Paradox/dp/B0046LU8VK
> 
> Katie Klein
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Guardian/dp/B004FPYO8K
> 
> Andrew Ashling
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dish-Served-Cold/dp/B004A8ZVRA
> 
> Steve Silkin
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Cemetery-Vote/dp/B003U2RSLO
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Forbidden-Stories/dp/B00427YN4Q
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Too-Lucky/dp/B003Q6D0O8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Telescope-Builder/dp/B003S9VNLA
> 
> Updated to 28 Dec 2010
> 
> Daphne Coleridge
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Three-Mysteries/dp/B004CFB7B0
> 
> George Hamilton
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/SECRETS-FROM-THE-DUST/dp/B0046A9V7I
> 
> Scott Neumyer
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jimmy-Stones-Ghost-Town/dp/B004FGMTMC
> 
> William Meikle
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Copycat-Murders-ebook/dp/B004HFS6EQ
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eldren-Book-Dark/dp/B004HILPPU
> 
> Sidney Williams
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scars-Candy-Tales-Terror-Mystery/dp/B004EHZREY
> 
> Rhynedahll
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/La-causalit%C3%A9-French-Edition/dp/B004ASN9ZG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magician-The-Key-to-Magic/dp/B004H1U3F0
> 
> Dave Conifer
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/eBully/dp/B001PBFEL8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M
> 
> Harry Shannon
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bad-Seed-ebook/dp/B003WMA8NM
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eye-Burning-Man-Callahan-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HQ
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Wicked-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1HG
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daemon-Night-ebook/dp/B003CN6K4W
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memorial-Day-Callahan-Novel-ebook/dp/B003DKK1GM
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Night-of-the-Beast-ebook/dp/B003D7LFMO
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pain-ebook/dp/B00472O814
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Pressure-of-Darkness-ebook/dp/B003DKK1KS
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jailbreak-ebook/dp/B003WJRHKW
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dead-And-Gone-ebook/dp/B004HD6A3W
> 
> THIS LIST WILL NOT BE UPDATED AFTER THE END OF 2010


I've been through the above list twice, but even the second time there were books that the tags section still did not show for. If I missed you due to missing tags, I will retry again once I've caught up with the entire thread. 

Thanks again to all who have tagged my Spirit Guide series books She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide) and Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide).


----------



## Ricky Sides

Helen,

I added dialysis and disability as you requested. They weren't on the book at all.


----------



## par2323

Gertie,  thanks for the heads up on the misspelled name.  I'm working on trying to fix that but it's roundabout going.  Also, I checked and tags are showing for me on both of my books on both US and UK sites.  

Best wishes,

Patricia  (par2323)


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Working my way back now:
Helen Hanson (tags not showing)
Sibel Hodge (all four tagged)
D.A. Boulter (all four UK tags in signature tagged)
MacKenzie Morgan (shot in the dark tags not showing)
Margaret Lake (all six books tagged)
Ricky Sides (all tagged except Peacekeepers #4 and #6 tags not showing)


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Friday Tags:

Patricia -- new one (congrats!)

Stuart Neild -- x4

Helen -- new tags you requested


----------



## stuartneild

Thanks for everyone that tagged me. I've tagged everyone on this thread over the last five pages, and I'm going to work my way back over the earlier pages and keep checking back to tag new stuff.


----------



## William Meikle

stuartneild said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I've only just learned about tagging and I'm going back over the UK tag and US tag thread to tag as many as possible.
> 
> I could also do with some serious help with tagging my own books.
> 
> Gnomes
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/GNOMES/dp/B0042P54AA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1297981920&sr=8-2
> 
> Giant Killer Eels
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Giant-Killer-Eels/dp/B0046LU9Q4/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297981959&sr=1-7
> 
> Spring Heeled Jack Awakes
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spring-Heeled-Jack-Awakes/dp/B004GUSCVY/ref=sr_1_9?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297982034&sr=1-9
> 
> Dame Demise
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dame-Demise/dp/B004AHKD3S/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297982095&sr=1-1
> 
> Many thanks


Do we know you? 

Welcome Stuart, and I got ya.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Helen, I added your two tags.

A shortcut for tags below the fold is tt and type them in. If you "see all tags", it brings you back to the top and then you have to scroll down again. 

I think I'm all caught up. If I didn't mention you, please let me know and I'll make sure I've tagged you.


----------



## stuartneild

Fancy seeing you here Willie.


----------



## swcleveland

Caught up again!


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up, thanks everybody.

Here are my UK books for easy access tagging (thank you!)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004IEA8GK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001PBFEL8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083017&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083050&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

par2323: new one
stuartneild: all four
stuartneild: requested tags

All caught up.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Helen - tagged dialysis and disability.

Had already tagged everyone else.

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Christopher Beck

I've been tagging on the U.S side and now I'm going to start here on the U.K side of things.


----------



## Christopher Beck

And here are mine for the U.K side. Thanks in advance for any tags.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Till-Death/dp/B004HB22K4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298128590&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lonesome-Night/dp/B004GNFF0M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298128714&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Missing-Child/dp/B004KKY65G/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298128714&sr=1-4


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Christopher.

My six are here

www.tinyurl.com/malakeuk


----------



## Ricky Sides

Christopher Beck said:


> And here are mine for the U.K side. Thanks in advance for any tags.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Till-Death/dp/B004HB22K4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298128590&sr=8-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lonesome-Night/dp/B004GNFF0M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298128714&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Missing-Child/dp/B004KKY65G/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298128714&sr=1-4


Done.


----------



## Dan Holloway

Working my way through tagging these. There are some great books here.

My book Songs from the Other Side of the Wall is here

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Songs-Other-Side-Wall/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298149513&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dan Holloway said:


> Working my way through tagging these. There are some great books here.
> 
> My book Songs from the Other Side of the Wall is here
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Songs-Other-Side-Wall/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298149513&sr=1-1


Tagged you, Dan, and welcome.

We suggest you just go back about six pages and tag forward from there. That way you will catch all the active taggers.

Here's where my list of six is. Thanks.

www.tinyurl.com/malakeuk


----------



## Free books for Kindle

It's been a while but I have now caught up.

Tag love always appreciated for:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Another-book-of-love-quotes/dp/B004LLIZJC/?tag=kindleboards-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kindleboards-21#tags
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kindleboards-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kindleboards-21
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kindleboards-21

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Dan Holloway said:


> Working my way through tagging these. There are some great books here.
> 
> My book Songs from the Other Side of the Wall is here
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Songs-Other-Side-Wall/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298149513&sr=1-1


Tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Free books for Kindle said:


> It's been a while but I have now caught up.
> 
> Tag love always appreciated for:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Another-book-of-love-quotes/dp/B004LLIZJC/?tag=kindleboards-21
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004IEA284/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa&kindleboards-21#tags
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0048ELPBC/?tag=kindleboards-21
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004IEA284/?tag=kindleboards-21
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coconut-Wireless-ebook/dp/B004BLK60S/?tag=kindleboards-21
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Looks like I had missed your first one, Chris. All caught up now.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tagged Stuart Neild and Dan Holloway. Appreciate the tag backs.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=Miriam+minger

Also Blood Son by M.C. Walker:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Son/dp/B0041VYNL6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298165354&sr=1-1

Thanks!

Miriam Minger


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up once again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up. Whatever shall I do with myself? Maybe I should write a book.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Christopher - I had already tagged yours 
Don - Songs from the Other Side of the Wall

Caught up again.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Kate Hamilton

Yes, here I go - I really would appreciate some reciprocal tagging on my UK amazon books. Thanks in advance and I am starting backwards on all yours systematically.

Cheers,

Kate.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Line/dp/B004KZOU3E

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Symphony-Time-Chronicles-Iquidia/dp/B004MPRACU


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged one of your books. The other doesn't have tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ricky Sides said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I tagged one of your books. The other doesn't have tags.


Ditto, Kate.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Thanks so much to all for the tags. I've been tag, tag, tagging everyone's books for about 20 minutes. 

What a terrific help these kindleboards are to writers. Happy selling to all!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tagged:

Kate Hamilton
Susan Fleet

Wishing you every success with your books.

Miriam Minger

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger


----------



## Ricky Sides

Music & Mayhem said:


> Thanks so much to all for the tags. I've been tag, tag, tagging everyone's books for about 20 minutes.
> 
> What a terrific help these kindleboards are to writers. Happy selling to all!


Tagged the Kindle version. I'd already tagged the paperback at some point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Susan and Welcome.

We suggest that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

Here's mine. Thanks for the tags back.

Ariana's Pride
Ariana's Pride paperback
Catherine and the Captain
Catherine and the Captain paperback
Listen To Your Heart
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams paperback
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## Kate Hamilton

Hi,

I'd be VERY grateful if you could go back and tag http://www.amazon.co.uk/Symphony-Time-Chronicles-Iquidia/dp/B004MPRACU

too. I can't think how I hadn't tagged it.

Half an hour tagging everyone back six pages.

Thanks for tagging me.

Kate.


----------



## 28612

Seb - already had yours
E.J x2
Tessa
Patricia R's new one 
Helen H - add the 2 requested tags
Christopher x3
Dan H
Kate x3
Susan - already had UK, added US

Welcome to the newcomers and congrats to those with new books!

My taggables follow -- thanks in advance!

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wedding-Party-The-Series/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_55?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680504&sr=1-55

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gradys-Wedding-The-Series/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_54?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680642&sr=1-54

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Almost-a-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Family-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rodeo-Nights/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-a-Family-Man/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-New-World/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancher-Meets-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoops/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-12

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Love-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-13

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15


----------



## 28612

Discovered a bad tag on one of my UK books

Could you please vote down "contemporary romance" on WIDOW WOMAN

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00457VKIK/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Steve Silkin

just went through pages 70-77 and tried to get everyone i hadn't tagged yet!!  my u.k. books are here: 
http://bit.ly/gQf971 thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Steve, I couldn't tag your first one for some reason, but I've got the other three. I'll try again later. Here are mine again.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Priscilla-the-Great/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913754&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Eden/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aint-No-Sunshine/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Shorts/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296914136&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia McLinn said:


> Discovered a bad tag on one of my UK books
> 
> Could you please vote down "contemporary romance" on WIDOW WOMAN
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00457VKIK/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Done


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again


----------



## HelenHanson

Thanks, Ricky! I'm a noodge. I thought I had done that. I appreciate your adding those for me.

If you haven't - I'd like you tag with dialysis and disability too. Thank you!!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/3-LIES/dp/B004F9P8BI/ref=sr_1_16?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1298304611&sr=1-16

Christopher Beck
Kate Hamilton
Dan Holloway


----------



## Abigail

I am working my way back from here.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

My tagging spree for today:

Christopher Beck -- x3
Dan Holloway
Kate Hamilton -- x2
Patricia -- down voted the tag you requested

-------------

For the new people, here are my UK books:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Ricky Sides

HelenHanson said:


> Thanks, Ricky! I'm a noodge. I thought I had done that. I appreciate your adding those for me.
> 
> If you haven't - I'd like you tag with dialysis and disability too. Thank you!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/3-LIES/dp/B004F9P8BI/ref=sr_1_16?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1298304611&sr=1-16
> 
> Christopher Beck
> Kate Hamilton
> Dan Holloway


You're welcome.  I had already tagged the two you referenced.

Tagged the other two books I hadn't tagged for other members of this thread. Caught up to this point.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Christopher x 3
Songs
Kate x 2


----------



## 28612

Patricia McLinn said:


> Discovered a bad tag on one of my UK books
> 
> Could you please vote down "contemporary romance" on WIDOW WOMAN
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B00457VKIK/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Thank you all so much for the down-vote. I know those take more time. I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

tagged:

Dan Holloway
Kate Hamilton

Caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia McLinn said:


> Thank you all so much for the down-vote. I know those take more time. I greatly appreciate it!


It's a good thing it needed a downvote because I had somehow missed that one or the tags disappeared. I randomly checked a few more of yours and my tags were still visible.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Kate - Blood Line, A Symphony of Time
Patricia - downvoted "contemporary romance"

Caught up for now. 

Have  nice day.


----------



## Eupub

I'm new to the kindle store so can someone tell me how to tag a book, really sorry if it sounds stupid


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi Eupub,

It's easy -- to tag, just look about halfway down the book page on Amazon for the 'Tag This Product Section'. You then simply just click all the boxes next to each tag, signifying that you agree with it. After, if you did it right, there will be a tick in the box and the vote count will go up. (Please don't just click the 'agree with all tags' box on the right hand side instead, as this won't work.)

By the way, to tag in the UK, you need to have bought something from Amazon UK or the tags won't stick.

Hope I helped!

P.S. If you want your book to be tagged back in return, just go to the 'Tag This Product Section' and write in some words that describe your novel -- everyone else can then vote on them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Eupub said:


> I'm new to the kindle store so can someone tell me how to tag a book, really sorry if it sounds stupid


Not at all.

Tags are identifiers which help readers find your books. You'll want both broad genre tags and subgenres as well as descriptive tags. I have things like romance, historical romance, historical fiction, wars of the roses, england, medieval. When people go to the historical romance forum, e.g., they'll see products tagged with historical romance. The more tags you have, the higher you are on the list.

You can add up to 15 but because we use a shortcut to tag, usually only the first 10 will get tagged. If you put the 15 tags you want in your post with commas in between like I did above, we can just copy and paste. From the product page, press tt and a window will appear. You can copy and paste the tags into the box and save.

I didn't notice if you had a link in your siggy. If you don't know how to do that, you'll find instructions stickied at the top of the Writer's Cafe.

You can only tag in the UK if you've bought something from Amazon UK and you can only tag in the US if you've bought something from Amazon US.

We suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so that you catch the active taggers. Let us know when you're ready.


----------



## Eupub

Thanks for the help, I've tagged a few people and would appreciate tags on my book Parallel.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OR1UI6/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Eupub said:


> Thanks for the help, I've tagged a few people and would appreciate tags on my book Parallel.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OR1UI6/?tag=kbpst-20


That's the link for the US version. We have another thread for US tags. You need to add some tags so we can check them off.


----------



## Eupub

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That's the link for the US version. We have another thread for US tags. You need to add some tags so we can check them off.


Woops, forgot that was the US one, fixed it though. I definitely have tags for the book, if there aren't any add your own. Something along the lines of action, sci fi, fiction etc

Thanks


----------



## Ricky Sides

Eupub said:


> Woops, forgot that was the US one, fixed it though. I definitely have tags for the book, if there aren't any add your own. Something along the lines of action, sci fi, fiction etc
> 
> Thanks


I added the tags you requested. There were none present.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Eupub said:


> Woops, forgot that was the US one, fixed it though. I definitely have tags for the book, if there aren't any add your own. Something along the lines of action, sci fi, fiction etc
> 
> Thanks


Got you tagged.

My six are here.

www.tinyurl.com/malakeuk


----------



## Eupub

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got you tagged.
> 
> My six are here.
> 
> www.tinyurl.com/malakeuk


Thanks,tagged you back. Couldn't tag your first and last book though


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Eupub said:


> Thanks for the help, I've tagged a few people and would appreciate tags on my book Parallel.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OR1UI6/?tag=kbpst-20


Tagged in both US and UK.

Caught up again.

Have a nice day.


----------



## William Meikle

Eupub said:


> Thanks,tagged you back. Couldn't tag your first and last book though


I got you too Jordan

That's me caught up


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Eupub said:


> Thanks,tagged you back. Couldn't tag your first and last book though


That happens sometimes, especially in the UK. You can refresh the page or page down or try again later.


----------



## HelenHanson

Wow.  Clicking those boxes rivals shooting a fly.  

And for today:


Patricia McLinn
Eupub


Thanks for all your efforts!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got your new tags, Eupub!


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up, thanks everybody. I tagged:

Jordan Euston (UK and US)
Kate Hamilton x 1
Christopher Beck x 3
Dan Holloway
Susan Fleet (UK and US)

Here are my UK books for easy access tagging (thank you!)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004IEA8GK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001PBFEL8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083017&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083050&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## HelenSmith

Hello, I haven't been here in a while and I need to catch up.

While I go and do that, can I leave a link to my new book, Three Sisters, on Three Sisters (The Emily Castles Mysteries)]Amazon.co.uk

Thank you!

I have left a link to the book on the US thread, too. But it's here if it's easier to click through now. I'm tagging on both threads.

Link to the book on Three Sisters (The Emily Castles Mysteries)]Amazon.com


----------



## William Meikle

HelenSmith said:


> Hello, I haven't been here in a while and I need to catch up.
> 
> While I go and do that, can I leave a link to my new book, Three Sisters, on Three Sisters (The Emily Castles Mysteries)]Amazon.co.uk
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I have left a link to the book on the US thread, too. But it's here if it's easier to click through now. I'm tagging on both threads.
> 
> Link to the book on Three Sisters (The Emily Castles Mysteries)]Amazon.com


Got you on both Helen


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it, Helen. I don't usually tag UK books from the US thread. Gets too confusing.

The links in your post on the US side are not working but I clicked through from your siggy.


----------



## HelenSmith

Thank you!

The links to the tag boxes are playing up for me in the UK today. I did about three of Dave's books and only the first one of yours, Margaret, before deciding I might have to go back to it later in the weekend. You know when it does that 'dialling' and/or doesn't even show the tags?

I promise I will go back and tag everyone's books in the next few days, though. 

(And I'll fix the US link to mine, thanks for letting me know)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi Helen -- tagged all 4 of your books!

To make it easy, here are mine:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## par2323

There must be a glitch in the tagging software between my computer and the UK. I've been able to find tags only for some of you. Here are the new people who I've found and tagged:

Stuartneild
Kate Hamilton
Eupub
Helen Smith

Here's who's causing me trouble:

Christopher Beck (only been able to tag your second link)
Dan Holloway

I will keep working on these last two authors until I get them.

Here are my links again as a reminder:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298659170&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Murder-Pamela-Barnes-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B004MYFT9C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298659204&sr=1-1

Thanks!

Patricia (yes, I know they still have my first name spelled wrong and I am working on it!)


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Working on tagging the last few pages back I've missed. Here are mine 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294613287&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298661371&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1

But for some reason, all my tags are gone on the last one! I don't know what happened!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Working on tagging the last few pages back I've missed. Here are mine
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294613287&sr=8-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298661371&sr=8-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1
> 
> But for some reason, all my tags are gone on the last one! I don't know what happened!


It's just the vagaries of the UK tagging system. There were no tags on the first one when I tried. I tagged the others and then went back to the first. That time there were tags, but I had to hit save several times.


----------



## Eupub

Caught up with everyone


----------



## HelenSmith

I'm caught up back to pg 75 - Ricky, Margaret & Willie I had already tagged some of yr books. I couldn't tag Gnome, Snodgrass or any of Sibel Hodge's for some reason. I'll come back again later to catch those and go back a few more pages.


----------



## 28612

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's a good thing it needed a downvote because I had somehow missed that one or the tags disappeared. I randomly checked a few more of yours and my tags were still visible.


Thank you, Margaret/Gertie and all other down-voters! It's nice to get Widow Woman's 1880s Wyoming out of "contemporary" 

Caught up. Tagged:

EUPub
Helen x3 (couldn't get Miracle to work - will have to try again later)

Greatly appreciate tags for my UK links:

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wedding-Party-The-Series/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_55?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680504&sr=1-55

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gradys-Wedding-The-Series/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_54?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680642&sr=1-54

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Almost-a-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Family-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rodeo-Nights/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-a-Family-Man/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-New-World/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancher-Meets-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoops/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-12

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Love-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-13

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15


----------



## HelenSmith

Thanks, I'm caught up now. I had already tagged some of Sibel's a while ago but I have now got the new ones, and I had put some tags on Patricia's books through Backlist ebooks so I went through & added additional tags on those (except in a couple of cases where the system was playing up).


----------



## D.A. Boulter

HelenSmith said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The links to the tag boxes are playing up for me in the UK today. I did about three of Dave's books and only the first one of yours, Margaret, before deciding I might have to go back to it later in the weekend. You know when it does that 'dialling' and/or doesn't even show the tags?
> 
> I promise I will go back and tag everyone's books in the next few days, though.
> 
> (And I'll fix the US link to mine, thanks for letting me know)


Sometimes when it does the 'dialing' thing your tag has already counted and if you refresh the page you'll come up with the check-mark. (I occasionally have 4 or five 'dialing' tags and they all come up when I refresh.)Other times you won't. Today, I found it especially frustrating but eventually did all the tagging. Thus, I'm caught up.


----------



## banana_the_poet

Hello I'd like to get involved in swapping tags.  Is it ok to suggest books by pals as well as my own?

They are all on Amazon UK and US - and I can tag on either site as well.

Do we agree to tag each others first or tag and leave a list?

Sorry if I sound clueless - but I am a bit. I expect I'll pick it up fast enough though


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Welcome to the thread. I tagged your books that had tags. Some didn't. Post a note when you've added tags to those, along with links to the pages and I'll be happy to go back and tag them. Invite your friends to join the thread if they like.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Eupub
HelenSmith 
Sarah Woodbury: checked and had to retag one
banana_the_poet: all the ones with tags.

In February up until now I tagged 23 people. I've had just one tag on one book reciprocated during that period. I know there is a certain lag on the UK site and that it plays up once and again... but come one, people.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Helen - Three Sisters

Sarah - Tagged Last Pendragon and Prince of Time. I know I tagged them earlier, but my checks weren't showing when I checked them, so I tagged them again. I reloaded Footsteps in Time about 10 times but the tags never would come up. I'll check on it later.

banana-the-poet - Tagged Alternative Poetry Books - Yellow and Pink in the US. Banana's Bumper Xmas Book and all 3 UK versions had no tags. Will go back when you get tags.

Andrew - I checked your books to be sure my tags were showing, and the check marks were all there.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thanks, Mackenzie. I appreciate you going to the trouble.


----------



## HelenSmith

Andrew - I just checked and the tags I gave your books yesterday on the UK and US sites are showing up. Hopefully you'll get some more from others on this thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

banana_the_poet said:


> Hello I'd like to get involved in swapping tags. Is it ok to suggest books by pals as well as my own?
> 
> They are all on  and US - and I can tag on either site as well.
> 
> Do we agree to tag each others first or tag and leave a list?
> 
> Sorry if I sound clueless - but I am a bit. I expect I'll pick it up fast enough though


I tagged what I could. Some didn't have tags and some links didn't work. Let us know when you update so we can tag.

Just go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Eupub
> HelenSmith
> Sarah Woodbury: checked and had to retag one
> banana_the_poet: all the ones with tags.
> 
> In February up until now I tagged 23 people. I've had just one tag on one book reciprocated during that period. I know there is a certain lag on the UK site and that it plays up once and again... but come one, people.


Andrew, I tried to check your tags but the site is acting up again. I'll check again later.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Sarah - Footsteps in Time came up today and my checks were showing.

Caught up with everyone else.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> Tagged:
> 
> Eupub
> HelenSmith
> Sarah Woodbury: checked and had to retag one
> banana_the_poet: all the ones with tags.
> 
> In February up until now I tagged 23 people. I've had just one tag on one book reciprocated during that period. I know there is a certain lag on the UK site and that it plays up once and again... but come one, people.


Andrew, there is definitely a problem. I had to refresh the page for A Dish Served Cold several times before I could find any tags at all. When I finally got them to come up, it had between 23 and 27 tags. I'm certain I tagged you, but they weren't showing. Tagged them all but they wouldn't save. Had to save five times before it worked. I went back in and the tags are not showing again.

Couldn't get into the tags for Bonds of Hate at all. There isn't even that little box to add tags.

If I remember correctly, I had a problem getting into your tags when you first joined us.

ETA: Kept trying and I just got into your tags on Bonds of Hate. My tags are showing from before and you've got 17 tags across the board.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thanks so much for doing those tags and for sticking with it when they wouldn't show up. Must have been a temporary Amazon glitch. I've tagged you guys too.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294613287&sr=8-1&tag=kindleboards-21

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296854250&sr=1-1&tag=kindleboards-21

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296854284&sr=1-3&tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up again


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Greetings!

Already tagged . . .

sibelhodge
Saffina Desforges
par2323
Beth O
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
Miriam Minger
Free books for Kindle
daveconifer
Jan Hurst-Nicholson 
Andrew Ashling
Mackenzie Morgan
D.A. Boulter
Abigail
Ricky Sides
Helen Hanson
Lexy Harper
SW Cleveland
Lauryn Christopher 
Manly
Lucy Kevin
Patricia Mclinn
Willie Meikle
Katie Salidas
Liam Judge
Lori Devoti
D.M. Trink
H. Jonas Rhynendahll
NickAldo1
cblewgolf
Mobashar Qureshi
Doomed Muse
Mark Adair
Dr S Dhillion 
Daniel Arenson
Nell Gavin
mgscarsbrook
Carol Hanrahan 
Sybil Nelson 
Sarah Woodbury
Steve Silkin
Nick Spalding
JFHilborne
Music & Mayhem
Sebastian Kirby
E.J. Stevens
Tessa Stokes

Tagged today . . .

par2323's new book
Stuart Neild - did two of yours, but no matter how many times I hit refresh couldn't get tags on the others.
Christopher Beck - Could only get tags on one of yours.
Dan Holloway
Jordan Euston
Helen Smith

My two for the newcomers . . .

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Capn-Jethro/dp/B003G2ZG6M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295801836&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004GNFVZG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## HelenHanson

banana_the_poet said:


> Is it ok to suggest books by pals as well as my own?


I don't know what thread protocol is, but I've established a personal policy on this issue. I tag all those who personally represent their books on the thread.

The UK site is a beating . . . My apologies to Sarah Woodbury and banana_the_poet. I've spent ten minutes trying to get it to accept my tags, only to watch the swirl in the box do nothing. I'll be back when it's more cooperative, and I feel less like smashing my monitor.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Don't know what is wrong with Amazon UK today... but soooo sloooow...

OMG -- I can't take it. Will be back to tomorrow, if Amazon UK has got its act together by then.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thanks to all who checked. My tags went up by 2 now for the whole month. 
Ah well...

Lee Reynoldson: tried to tag, but they didn't show up after repeatedly refreshing the pages. Will try again net time.


----------



## katiemjohn

Dear all, 
Nice to meet you. I am very new to this so I am going to do my best but please kindly point me in the right direction if I do something wrong, fail to reciprocate or miss you off.

My book is: The Forest of Adventures By Katie M John

http://www.amazon.com/Forest-Adventures-Knight-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0049H9268/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1298919529&sr=1-1

(Please can anyone give me an idiot guide to linked in - I could not find a link code to right of screen!)

I am going to go back over the last 6 pages and tag as many as I can. 
Nice to be part of a sharing community.


----------



## William Meikle

Katie -- that's your .com link

Here's the UK one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049H9268/ to use here.

UK tagging is in the huff again, but I'll be back later to tag you


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Andrew Ashling said:


> Lee Reynoldson: tried to tag, but they didn't show up after repeatedly refreshing the pages. Will try again net time.


 No, worries. Had the same problems myself. Amazon UK was _smash-yer-screen-hang-yerself-with-yer-mouse-bad_ today.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point, but it wasn't easy. The UK tagging seems broken.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tagged today:

Helen Smith 4
Katie John
Jordan Euston
Sibel Hodge

Thanks in advance for the tag backs. Here's a link to my UK books, including Blood Son:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger&x=20&y=12

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hooray! Got right in and tagged Katie. Amazing!

Katie, here's the link to mine. You'll find all six here.

www.tinyurl.com/malakeuk

Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Not quite sure what happened, but some of my UK books don't have tags any more.  Does anyone know what's up?

Miriam Minger


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Not quite sure what happened, but some of my UK books don't have tags any more. Does anyone know what's up?
> 
> Miriam Minger


I don't know what's going on with the site. All of the tags I had put on one of Andrew Ashling's books disappeared and I had to retag.

Have you tried refreshing the screen? Signing out and signing back in?

ETA: Miriam, I just checked all your books. A few individual tags needed to be rechecked but they all had tags. Most of them are up in the 70s.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> ETA: Miriam, I just checked all your books. A few individual tags needed to be rechecked but they all had tags. Most of them are up in the 70s.


Thanks so much for your help. Was that the UK site where the tags were up to 70?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks so much for your help. Was that the UK site where the tags were up to 70?


Silly me. I was going through your sig links. Let me check the UK site for you.

ETA: I checked a couple. One had tags, the other didn't. Several people have reported problems with the UK site today. Check again tomorrow and they may be back.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Parallel
Three Sisters
Helen x 4
Forest (us & uk)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

At last, UK site finally managed to let me tag again! 

Got you:

Helen Smith -- x4
Michele Brenton -- x3
Katie M John


----------



## William Meikle

williemeikle said:


> Katie -- that's your .com link
> 
> Here's the UK one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049H9268/ to use here.
> 
> UK tagging is in the huff again, but I'll be back later to tag you


And later... I got you now.


----------



## Ricky Sides

And I was able to go back in a finish tagging the book. Thank you for the link Willie.


----------



## HelenSmith

It seems to be working OK today, doesn't it? I'm all caught up.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Looks like my tags are where they're supposed to be, so moving forward.  Thanks in advance for tags if you haven't had a chance to do so yet.

Miriam Minger

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Katie - I tagged The Forest of Adventures in both the US and UK stores.

Caught up with everyone else. Thanks for the tags.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.  And, suddenly, Amazon UK is allowing my Firefox to tag again.  I no longer have to shift browsers to Chrome in order to tag.  I wonder what that was all about.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't know what's going on with the site. All of the tags I had put on one of Andrew Ashling's books disappeared and I had to retag.


Thanks, Gertie. Still don't know what is the matter. My UK-tags refuse to go up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Andrew -- Just checked my tags for you, and they're all still there. 

Hopefully Amazon UK get the problem sorted out for you soon...


----------



## HelenHanson

Whew!  This wasn't agony today!  Some of my attempted tags from the other day actually stuck.  


Helen Smith
Sarah Woodbury
banana_the_poet
katiemjohn


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> Thanks, Gertie. Still don't know what is the matter. My UK-tags refuse to go up.


I went for a long time with my tags not going up. All of a sudden they shot up. The US tags do that sometimes, too. Hopefully that'll happen for you, too.

Looks like I'm still caught up.


----------



## Kate Hamilton

Glad to say I am all caught up again with the UK tags.

Many many thanks to all who are tagging me.

Kate.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Still all caught up. Here are my UK tags again in case anyone missed them:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Priscilla-the-Great/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913754&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Eden/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aint-No-Sunshine/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Shorts/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296914136&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with

Helen Hanson
Sibel Hodge
Kate Hamilton
Sybil Nelson

Leon/mouse Amazon UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LRPRFQ 
Mystery at Ocean Drive Amazon UK http://amzn.to/hSMi4Y
The Breadwinners Amazon UK http://amzn.to/ahQ2Sk
Something to read Amazon UK http://amzn.to/b2c0KK 
But Can You Drink the Water? Amazon UK http://amzn.to/aferbq


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Nothing new to tag.

Have a nice day.


----------



## bazmaz

Hi there guys - I am happy to do some tagging and very much hope I get some tags in return!

My books

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-want/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299166671&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/What-Ukulele-Players-REALLY-ebook/dp/B004JN11WK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1299166684&sr=1-1

Thanks in advance!

EDIT - just did a whole heap from the last two pages of this thread. Will do some more this evening!


----------



## HelenHanson

Thanks for all the kind tags.  I'm stepping off this thread for a while.  I tagged a Jan Hurst-Nicholson book, but already had the others.

In the event, I missed you, it wasn't personal.  Please send me a message, and I will happily tag your wares.  Thanks, all!  See you around the boards.


----------



## AG

Am here to tag but please bare with me I will catch up with everyone soon

thank you for your tags


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Bazmaz

Annie George

-------------

To make it easy, here are mine below:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia

Thanks for the tags back guys!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tagged Annie and Bazmaz. Keep those tags coming.  Thanks.

Miriam Minger

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Annie G and Bazmaz.

Mine are all located on this page.

www.tinyurl.com/malakeuk

Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Barry - What Ukulele Players Really Want to Know - US and UK
Annie - Starry

Caught up again.

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## bazmaz

Thanks all!  I am still tagging when I get the chance - done loads over last couple of days


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Music & Mayhem
Sebastian Kirby
E.J. Stevens (both books)
seventhspell
par2323 (latest book)
stuartneild (i tagged all books except "Dame Demise" which i didn't see any tags for)
HelenHanson (i clicked on the dialysis & disability tags) 
Christopher Beck (i tagged all books except "Lonesome Night", which i didn't see tags for)
Dan Holloway
Kate Hamilton
Patricia McLinn: i voted down the unwanted tag
Eupub
HelenSmith (latest book)
banana_the_poet (i tagged your u.s. books, some links not working. I need links to tag your u.k. books)
katiemjohn
bazmaz


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

AG
bazmaz

Caught up.


----------



## par2323

Here are the authors I tagged today:

Helen Smith
banana_the_poet (only two of your three books have tags)
Katiemjohn
AG (only has US tags)

Please tag my two books, if you haven't already:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298659170&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Murder-Pamela-Barnes-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B004MYFT9C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298659204&sr=1-1

Thanks!

Patricia (par2323)


----------



## 5711

Hi all. Here are mine for UK tagging, please:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003D7LVRS

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002W5RGDA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NU5LCW

I've tagged a ton in the US via other sites but just starting tagging the UK. I hope to get many of you tagged soon.

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steve Anderson said:


> Hi all. Here are mine for UK tagging, please:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003D7LVRS
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002W5RGDA
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NU5LCW
> 
> I've tagged a ton in the US via other sites but just starting tagging the UK. I hope to get many of you tagged soon.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Steve


Got you tagged, Steve, and welcome.

We suggest you only go back six pages and tag forward from there so that you catch the active taggers.

Unless you have purchased something from Amazon UK, you can't tag there. It will look like you've tagged but the tags don't stick.


----------



## William Meikle

Steve Anderson said:


> Hi all. Here are mine for UK tagging, please:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003D7LVRS
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002W5RGDA
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NU5LCW
> 
> I've tagged a ton in the US via other sites but just starting tagging the UK. I hope to get many of you tagged soon.
> 
> Thanks!
> Steve


Got you Steve

Welcome to the thread


----------



## 5711

Thanks William and Margaret. I appreciate it. And for the tagging advice, too. 

_March 7_: Just wanted to update that I've been using Amazon UK for a while after purchasing there, and my tags appear to be sticking.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi Steve,

I tagged your books. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## 5711

Steve Anderson said:


> Hi all. Here are mine for UK tagging, please:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003D7LVRS
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002W5RGDA
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NU5LCW
> 
> I've tagged a ton in the US via other sites but just starting tagging the UK. I hope to get many of you tagged soon.
> 
> Thanks!
> Steve


I appreciate it, Ricky. Right back at ya. Thanks.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Kate x 2
Ukulele
Steve x 3


----------



## Ricky Sides

You're welcome. Thank you for the tags.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Just wanted to thank those who tagged my book on Amazon UK. I actually sold a book! 
Not sure about what someone said ... you must have bought something from amazon.uk to tag there? I've never bought anything from the UK site, only US site, but I can sign in w/my US signin and tag. Is it true that these tags don't "stick"?


----------



## William Meikle

Over on the .COM thread someone complained that I didn't have individual links in my sig so they only tagged a few of my books.

I -thought- it was simple to go from my author page, but just in case it's too much work for anyone, here's all of my uk ones in one chunk if you haven't done them already.

Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00472O6PW
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CC15OI 
Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS5PLG
The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G5Z3DE 
Abominable : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Music & Mayhem said:


> Just wanted to thank those who tagged my book on Amazon UK. I actually sold a book!
> Not sure about what someone said ... you must have bought something from amazon.uk to tag there? I've never bought anything from the UK site, only US site, but I can sign in w/my US signin and tag. Is it true that these tags don't "stick"?


Yes, it's true. The tagger can see the tags but not the taggee.


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up, thanks everybody. I tagged:

Steve Anderson x 3 (I also copied my Besserwisser review over to UK)
Kate Hamilton x 1
Ukulele x 1
Banana Poet x 2
Susan Fleet (UK and US)
Katie M. John (US and UK)

Andrew, I checked all my tags for your books and they all seem to be intact.

Here are my UK books for easy-access tagging (thank you!)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004IEA8GK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001PBFEL8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083017&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083050&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Steve Anderson


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again. Amazon UK isn't at its worst today, but it got a little frustrating. Nonetheless, I emerged victorious . . . again.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Steve - the Losing Role, False Refuge, Besserwisser
Susan - Absolution


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Steve Anderson
Got the first two, then Amazon UK started acting up (again). Whatever I did, for Besser Wissen I couldn't make tags appear. I will catch it later. Sorry.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Steve Anderson -- x3

Welcome to the thread!

-----
Here are mine:
Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Steve Anderson said:


> Hi all. Here are mine for UK tagging, please:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003D7LVRS
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002W5RGDA
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NU5LCW
> 
> I've tagged a ton in the US via other sites but just starting tagging the UK. I hope to get many of you tagged soon.
> 
> Thanks!
> Steve


I tagged your first one, but there are no tags showing up on the other two. I'll try again later.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

williammeikle said:


> Over on the .COM thread someone complained that I didn't have individual links in my sig so they only tagged a few of my books.
> 
> I -thought- it was simple to go from my author page, but just in case it's too much work for anyone, here's all of my uk ones in one chunk if you haven't done them already.
> 
> Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HO5UNC
> Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004I1L5BK
> Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LDLSEY
> The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004INHX96
> Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HILPPU/
> Berserker : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004CRSQSU
> The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0044KMNYI
> The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00472O6PW
> The Invasion : http://www.amazon.co.ukdp/B003HS4V8O
> The Valley : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tdp/B003HS4UHQ
> Island Life : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CYKQY6
> Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003LBSJGM
> The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CC15OI
> Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004EYSZCS
> Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R064
> Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045UA7E0
> Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046ZRKP8
> The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS5PLG
> The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DERGOW
> The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R05U
> The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HFS6EQ
> Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G5Z3DE
> Abominable : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049P226W
> The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE7S
> Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE1E
> Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049U49BI
> Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE5A


Links for The Invasion and The Valley are not working.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Here are mine again just in case:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Priscilla-the-Great/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913754&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Eden/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aint-No-Sunshine/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Shorts/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296914136&sr=1-1


----------



## William Meikle

Sybil Nelson said:


> Links for The Invasion and The Valley are not working.


Thanks for the heads up. Fixed it in the original post


----------



## Laura Lond

I've been neglecting this thread, going to catch up right now. Please tag my newest:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004JXVYR2

And the rest:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HILRLM
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GHNDKW
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004774MWE
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004E3XC3G

Thanks!!


----------



## 5711

daveconifer said:


> Caught up, thanks everybody. I tagged:
> 
> Steve Anderson x 3 (I also copied my Besserwisser review over to UK)


Thanks all, and thanks for the welcomes.

Dave, nice seeing you -- and nice profile pic! I wanted you to know that your review hasn't showed up in the UK. I know that some have had a problem with them appearing on the first attempt.

My tagging seems to be sticking (luckily). I'll continue tagging away and return often to make sure. It's nice to see your tags showing up on my books.

Steve


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Absolution
Courtesan
Laura x 3


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Laura. Good luck.

Steve, the tags you add when you don't have tagging privileges show for you but not to the tagee. They don't add to the count. 

The easiest thing to do is buy a book from Amazon UK marketplace for a penny and have it shipped to a library or charity shop over there so you save on the shipping costs. Then you'll be able to tag and review.


----------



## 5711

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged your new one, Laura. Good luck.
> 
> Steve, the tags you add when you don't have tagging privileges show for you but not to the tagee. They don't add to the count.
> 
> The easiest thing to do is buy a book from Amazon UK marketplace for a penny and have it shipped to a library or charity shop over there so you save on the shipping costs. Then you'll be able to tag and review.


Gertie,

Thanks for the help. I believe I do have tagging privileges -- I've purchased paperbacks on Amazon UK, and my tags appear to be sticking according to my profile. I've also reviewed there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steve Anderson said:


> Gertie,
> 
> Thanks for the help. I believe I do have tagging privileges -- I've purchased paperbacks on Amazon UK, and my tags appear to be sticking according to my profile. I've also reviewed there.


Then you're good!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Laura Lond (new book)


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I have been neglecting this threat too, but I've tagged back through the pages, except for some reason yours didn't show up Laura. I'll check again later.

Here are mine:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299609506&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609553&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609589&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## cblewgolf

I'm catching up...

I could use some tags....just added some more.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deep-Rough/dp/B004477XM8/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1297277050&sr=1-1

Thanks in advance.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi Chris,

Couldn't see any new tags on your book that I didn't have already...


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I'm caught up to this point in the thread.  

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Mica Jade

Hi... I was able to tag the following tonight on the UK site:

Gertie
mgscarsbrook
cblewgolf
Sarah Woodbury
Laura Lond
williammelkle
Sybil Nelson

My new release, Love's Rise, is here on Amazon UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Rise-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299651409&sr=8-1

Any tags on the UK site are much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mica Jade

sibelhodge said:


> All up to date! Mica, there are no tags showing. Which ones do you want me to add?
> 
> Here are mine for anyone who missed them
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fourteen-Days-Later-Romantic-Comedy/dp/B003B3UE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299658343&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Perfect-Wedding-Romantic-Comedy/dp/B004IK93XS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fashion-Police-Amber-Murder-Mystery/dp/B003B3NYS8/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2


Thanks for trying Sibel. My Tags are: romance, erotic romance, contemporary romance, erotic, love story, love, emotional, kindleboards author.

I tagged your books, Sibel. It looks like you are doing well over on the UK site - awesome job!

Thanks for everyone's help. Take care.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

New day . . . caught up again 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299609506&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609553&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609589&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi Mica,

Welcome to the thread -- tagged your books!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Mica Jade,

I tagged your book.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

ALL CAUGHT UP!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Hey guys! It's been a long while since I popped in to do some UK tagging. Time to do a lot of catch up.

Here are my UK links for those who would like to tag me. Thanks in advance!!

Immortalis Carpe Noctem - Print
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/0984419608/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Hunters & Prey - Print
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/0984419659/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Hunters & Prey Kindle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004DNWEGS/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Immortalis Carpe Noctem Kindle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003AYF3NW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Halloween Fantasies Kindle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B0042X9UFW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

House of Immortal Pleasures Kindle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B003NSBSVG/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Karma & Melodies Kindle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004MPRVBA/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Katie Salidas

Tagged back two pages...

Ricky Sides
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
Sybil Nelson 
mgscarsbrook
Sarah Woodbury
Mica Jade 
sibelhodge
cblewgolf
liam.judge - do you have a UK link? I didn't see one. I got your US tags.
Steve Anderson
swcleveland
Laura Lond
williammeikle
bazmaz
Andrew Ashling
par2323
Music & Mayhem
daveconifer
D.A. Boulter


----------



## Mica Jade

Thanks for the tags everyone!

I caught up on the tags of the last day or two including Katie, liam, & swcleveland.

My UK Listing is: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Rise-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299720865&sr=8-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

I tagged a couple of Katie's books that I hadn't tagged in the past.


----------



## Abigail

I am pretty much caught up, just a few to do. I don't seem to be receiving any tags though. I haven't had a new one for what seems like weeks now?

Here is my link for ease.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Tears/dp/B003IPCEU8


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

cblewgolf (already tagged)
Mica Jade

Katie Salidas ( i added tags to the book's i hadn't tagged yet )

Here is my u.k. link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Who-Hate/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299764554&sr=1-1

Abigail: i checked and the tagging i did for your book is still counted.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Laura - My Sparkling Misfortune
Sarah - Footsteps in Time - I thought I'd already tagged it, but when I checked, my check marks weren't showing, so I did it again. 
Mica - Love's Rise
Katie - Immortalis Carpe Noctem, Hunters & Prey - print, Karma & Melodies - My tags were showing on all of the others

Abigail - I checked Invisible Tears just to be sure my tags were still there. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Abigail said:


> I am pretty much caught up, just a few to do. I don't seem to be receiving any tags though. I haven't had a new one for what seems like weeks now?
> 
> Here is my link for ease.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Tears/dp/B003IPCEU8


I checked Abigail, and I got you. For the rest I seem to be in the same predicament.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged

Laura Lond: newest
Steve Anderson: Besser Wissen (got them all now)
cblewgolf
Mica Jade
Katie Salidas


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.  Abigail, I got you previously and tags still there.


----------



## William Meikle

New today.

As ever, all tags welcome

Derek Adams is on the lam, framed for a strange murder and chased by a cult intent on getting their hands on the skin belt that writhes in Derek's pocket. When a firm of lawyers offers him a way out, he grabs it with both hands.

Then things really go to the dogs!


----------



## Mica Jade

Caught up to this point today!

Thank you for the tags everyone!

My UK listing is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Rise-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299781039&sr=8-1


----------



## AG

Hi all

Busy catching up here, Happy tagging


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged you:

Katie
Willie


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new release Willie. Congratulations.  

Abigail, I checked, and had already tagged your book.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Love's Rise
Skin Game


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Katie, I didn't see any tags for your print books. I'll check again tomorrow. The others I had already tagged.

Abigail, I checked and my tags on your book are showing.

Willie, got your new one. I was beginning to think you were getting lazy.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Hello Guys,
I am a new here. Coffee @ 4:00 is my debut book and would appreciate your help and would reciprocate the same.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004D4YK1E

Best wishes
Kavita


----------



## Ricky Sides

Kavita Nalawde said:


> Hello Guys,
> I am a new here. Coffee @ 4:00 is my debut book and would appreciate your help and would reciprocate the same.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004D4YK1E
> 
> Best wishes
> Kavita


Welcome to the thread. I tagged your book.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Thanks Ricky, I remembered you from Amazon forum and tagged yours too


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Hello all tagged everyone from this page and a few more from the previous will continue ahead.


----------



## William Meikle

Kavita Nalawde said:


> Hello all tagged everyone from this page and a few more from the previous will continue ahead.


Got you Kavita - welcome to the thread


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Willie - The Skin Game
Kavita - Coffee @ 4:00

Have a nice day.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

william meikle (new book)
AG
Kavita Nalawde


----------



## Ricky Sides

Kavita Nalawde said:


> Thanks Ricky, I remembered you from Amazon forum and tagged yours too


Thank you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

William: new one
Kavita Nalawde

All caught up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged you, Kavita -- Welcome to the thread!

------------
Here are mine:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up!

Thanks for the UK tags - I made my first UK sale today! I am so excited - I am going to celebrate by having a pint or two tonight. 
I know everyone's tags made a huge difference. Thank you!

My UK book page is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Rise-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299878894&sr=1-34


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mica Jade said:


> All caught up!
> 
> Thanks for the UK tags - I made my first UK sale today! I am so excited - I am going to celebrate by having a pint or two tonight.
> I know everyone's tags made a huge difference. Thank you!
> 
> My UK book page is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Rise-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299878894&sr=1-34


Congratulations!


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up, thanks everybody.

Mica Jade (US & UK) Congrats on the first sale!
Meikle (new one)
Kavita Nalawde (US & UK)

For the folks wondering why their tag counts don't seem to go up -- I hear you, sometimes that gets old. I try not to get bummed about that because there's nothing to be done about it.

I think it helps to post your links every time you catch up because sometimes the new folks aren't going back very far in the thread. But I think everybody does that...

Here are my UK books for easy-access tagging (thank you!)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004IEA8GK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001PBFEL8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083017&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083050&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

daveconifer said:


> Caught up, thanks everybody.
> 
> Mica Jade (US & UK) Congrats on the first sale!
> Meikle (new one)
> Kavita Nalawde (US & UK)
> 
> For the folks wondering why their tag counts don't seem to go up -- I hear you, sometimes that gets old. I try not to get bummed about that because there's nothing to be done about it.
> 
> I think it helps to post your links every time you catch up because sometimes the new folks aren't going back very far in the thread. But I think everybody does that...
> 
> Here are my UK books for easy-access tagging (thank you!)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004IEA8GK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001PBFEL8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083017&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083050&sr=1-4
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


I agree with you on that, Dave. Since I've been putting my links in my posts on the US side, my tags have been going up rapidly.

Think I'll start doing it here.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Congrats for your UK sale Mica. Hope you have lots more


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

All caught up.

Thanks for the reciprocal tags.

The Master's Chair in the UK store.
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## par2323

Greetings to the new members. I believe I have tagged all those of you who are here since my last visit.

Steve Anderson
Laura Lond
Mica Jade
Abigail
Kavita Nalawde

Thanks for tagging my two mysteries:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298659170&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Murder-Pamela-Barnes-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B004MYFT9C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298659204&sr=1-1

Patricia (par2323)


----------



## Mica Jade

Thanks everyone for your encouragement and tags!

All caught up today!

My UK listing is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Rise-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299878894&sr=1-34


----------



## Maria Staal

Hi Guys,

I finally screwed up the courage to join this thread, knowing how notoriously temperamental the UK tags can be.

I have tagged all the authors on page 84
Mica Jade 1x
Par2323 2x
Mackenzie Morgan 2x
Margaret Lake (I already tagged on some other thread)
David Conifer 6x
mg scarsbrook 5x
Andrew Ashling 2x

Does this thread work like the US tag thread? Does a newbie go back 6 pages and then work forward? In any case, I will work my way backwards for now.

My UK kindle book can be found via the following link.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zones-Containers-Three-Square-Meals/dp/B004H1TDVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1300025778&sr=1-1

My preferred tags are: container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, maria staal, shipping

Thanks for the tags, Everyone! 

Maria


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Maria Staal

Hi, Maria, speaking about temperamental... Amazon UK was sheer torture today, but I finally managed it I think.
Please let me know if the 'took.'
(You stood at 7-6 for most tags, should be 8-7 now)


----------



## Ricky Sides

caught up to this point.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

How does this work? I've only just found we have a UK edition at

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exaltations/dp/B004OL2XOW

Can USA-based people tag on Amazon UK?

some good tags:

alternate reality, allegory, fantasy adventure, knights, esoteric, quest, goddess, muse
parallel worlds, apotheosis, spirituality, fantasy, symbolism, mythology, taoism


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. 

You have to create an Amazon UK account and make a purchase to gain tagging privileges. People who haven't made a purchase and try to tag will see their check marks and they'll see the total tag count go up to reflect their votes, but the tags don't really count.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Thank you, Ricky Sides. As it happens, I do have an active Amazon UK account. I'm something of an anglophile (my grandmother was English), and there are certain things you just can't get in the US that you can from the UK (chiefly DVDs of obscure British TV and more interesting book covers on certain authors).

So I guess I can tag here as well as at the US site.

My husband, Richard Garfinkle's novel on Amazon.UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exaltations/dp/B004OL2XOW

Oh -- but it looks like the limit on the number of tags is different from the US site? On the US site you're allowed 15, but on here I think I could only get 8.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Alessandra Kelley said:


> Oh -- but it looks like the limit on the number of tags is different from the US site? On the US site you're allowed 15, but on here I think I could only get 8.


I see 15 tags.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up.

and for the new folks or those with sigs turned off -- my UK books are all listed here

http://www.amazon.co.uk/William-Meikle/e/B002BMOP0G/


----------



## taufour

I tagged your book -- great cover! Greetings from Los Angeles, CA Check out my sci fi novel series TAU4 on Kindle if you like and tag back
VJ WAKS
TAU4
HAMMERSPACE


----------



## Ricky Sides

taufour said:


> I tagged your book -- great cover! Greetings from Los Angeles, CA Check out my sci fi novel series TAU4 on Kindle if you like and tag back
> VJ WAKS
> TAU4
> HAMMERSPACE


Hi there,

I tagged your books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Maria, I had already tagged your UK version but I retagged with your preferred tags. Yes, we suggest you go back six pages just like the US thread. 

Allessandra, tagged your DH's book.


----------



## Maria Staal

Hey Guys, 

Caught up with page 84 and worked my way down 83 and 82.

Tagged:
Ricky Sides 2x rest I already tagged
Alessandra Kelley 1x
Sibil Hodge 1x rest I already tagged
Abigail 1x
Liam Judge I already tagged
William Meikle 7x working my way down your impressive list of books
Lexy Harper 8x couldn't believe I hadn't done yours yet
sw cleveland I already tagged
Kavita Nalawde 1x
Sybil Nelson 4x
Laura Lond 5x
Sarah Woodbury 3x
cblewgolf 1x
Katie Salidas 7x

Andrew: It does indeed seem that your tags have stuck. My UK tags have already gone up considerably since yesterday.  Today it was a breeze to tag, yesterday it was indeed hell. Maybe weekends are worse? 

Margaret: Thanks for changing to my preferred tags. 

Thanks for the tags, Everyone! 

Maria


----------



## Selene Coulter

Hey guys,

New author taking the plunge here. 

Am all caught up with everyone who posted on this page (84), including those just posting to say they tagged someone else's books.

*updated to say tagged all of William's*

Margaret and Ricky: you guys have books with no tags showing at all. (1 for Margaret and 3 for Ricky)

Mine are:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Hawk-and-the-Sparrow/dp/B004QWZDZU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300099566&sr=8-1

and

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Illumination-A-First-Kiss-Duet/dp/B004R9Q8OC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300099566&sr=8-2

Will work my way through the last few pages later...

Cheers


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Welcome Selene, Tagged you.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Maria- Time Zones
V J Waks - Hammerspace, Tau 4
Alessandra - Exaltations
Selene - The Hawk and the Sparrow, Illumination

Thanks for the reciprocal tags:
The Master's Chair in the UK store.
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Selene Coulter said:


> Margaret and Ricky: you guys have books with no tags showing at all. (1 for Margaret and 3 for Ricky)


That's just the vagaries of UK tagging. Sometimes you have to refresh the page several times before they will show. Sometimes you have to go back later. I promise, both mine and Ricky's tags are there.

I got yours tagged and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Thanks for the heads up.
Indeed, went back and managed to tag all 4 that weren't showing previously.

Have now tagged everyone from page 70 onwards.
Will be seeing spinning circles in my sleep...


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged you:

Maria Staal
Alessandra Kelley
Selene Coulter

----------------

Here's mine if you need them:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Ricky Sides

Hi there,

Thanks for speaking up for me Gertie.   

I've tagged everything since my last post. Welcome to the new folks.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## EverythingIndie

Can someone walk me through how this works? I've been looking through but I'm having a dense moment and I'm still confused! I'd love to tag people and also have some tags of my own put on my books. Do I request specific tags, or what? Please let me know! I'm so confused, haha.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Coffee
Exaltations
Selene x 2



NicholasJAmbrose said:


> Can someone walk me through how this works?


Hi, Nicholas!

Decide what tags you'd like to have on your books (words or phrases that relate to some aspect, i.e. "Young Adult" "Science Fiction" "Kindle Book" that sort of thing) then go to your book's pages on both Amazon and Amazon UK and add them in the "tags" section of the page. Once you do that, the rest of us will come along and checkmark the same tags. Easy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NicholasJAmbrose said:


> Can someone walk me through how this works? I've been looking through but I'm having a dense moment and I'm still confused! I'd love to tag people and also have some tags of my own put on my books. Do I request specific tags, or what? Please let me know! I'm so confused, haha.


Hi, Nicholas. Welcome to the wonderful world of tagging. As long as you've purchased something from Amazon UK, you are eligible to tag. The same goes for US tags. You have to have purchased something from Amazon US to be able to tag on the US side.

Yes, you request specific tags. You can go to your product page and about halfway down, you'll see a small box where you can add your preferred tags. You'll want some broad genre tags and some more specific sub genre tags. You'll also want to add anything you think readers might use as a search term. You can add up to 15, but generally, taggers will only tag the ones that show which are the first ten.

Let us know when you're ready and we'll tag you. Then you go back about six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers. The easiest way is to click on a signature link to get to a product page. Press tt and a box will appear. If it doesn't refresh the screen and try again (and sometimes again). You'll see a window with tags listed underneath. Copy and paste those tags into the window and save.

It goes fast once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Caught up. Thanks for the tags, everyone. I had 3 sales in the UK this week. I think the tags help.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299609506&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609553&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609589&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## Mica Jade

Welcome Maria, Selene and Nicholas!

All caught up on this Monday.

Thanks for tagging Love's Rise.

My UK listing is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Rise-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299878894&sr=1-34


----------



## 5711

Hi all. All caught up since my last showing. New ones I've tagged:

Susan A Fleet
Sibel Hodge
DA Boulter
Mackenzie Morgan
Katie Salidas
New from Mr Meikle
Annie George
Abigail Lawrence
Lexy Harper
Kavita Nalawde
maria staal
Alessandra Kelley/Richard Garfinkle
VJ Waks
Selene Coulter

Welcome, newcomers. Thanks to Gertie and the rest for keeping things organized (and organi*s*ed).

Here are my UK tags:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003D7LVRS

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002W5RGDA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NU5LCW

Also, Dave Conifer, thanks for copying your review over for Besserwisser, but it doesn't appear to have stuck on the UK page. I know that some have had a problem with reviews appearing on the first attempt.

See ya next time!
Steve


----------



## Ricky Sides

Nicholas,

Let us know when you add tags to your books and I'll be happy to tag them.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again. Nicholas still needs to put up tags.

My books:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=D.A.%20Boulter


----------



## Selene Coulter

Tagged Steve.

Thanks for the welcome, guys!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Maria Staal
Alessandra Kelley
Selene Coulter


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

taufour (already had you)
Selene Coulter: both

Caught up.


----------



## sarahdalton

Hi guys, I'm new to this too. Do you 'agree with all tags' when you're on someone else's product.

I think I've added my tags although I don't seem to be able to view them - here is mine http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004RZ2ZEI


----------



## Guest

I forgot about my Amazon UK page.

Here is the link.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OEIT7E

I plan on tagging a lot of pages today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sarahdalton said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to this too. Do you 'agree with all tags' when you're on someone else's product.
> 
> I think I've added my tags although I don't seem to be able to view them - here is mine http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004RZ2ZEI


Sometimes they take a while to add in on the UK side. You'll find we have lots of problems there. Try refreshing the screen a couple of times. Alternatively, list the tags here that you want with a comma in between (mystery, suspense, Idaho) and one of us will add them for you.

And make sure you're signed in. You can use your US signin.



Thundergeoff said:


> I forgot about my Amazon UK page.
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OEIT7E
> 
> I plan on tagging a lot of pages today.


We suggest the newcomers only go back about six pages and tag forward from there so that you catch the active taggers.

In order to be able to tag and review in the UK, you have to purchase something from there. You can buy a paperback from the marketplace for a penny and ship it to a library or charity shop over there to avoid the humongous shipping charges.

If you don't purchase, the tags you check will show to you but not to the person you tagged and they don't add into the count. It will look like it works, but it doesn't.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Thundergeoff. I did not click on "suspence" but I did add "suspense"


----------



## Selene Coulter

Tagged Nicholas and Thundergeoff.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up where i can. Will be back later to see if tags have turned up for some that were still tagless


----------



## sarahdalton

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sometimes they take a while to add in on the UK side. You'll find we have lots of problems there. Try refreshing the screen a couple of times. Alternatively, list the tags here that you want with a comma in between (mystery, suspense, Idaho) and one of us will add them for you.


Thanks! I'll get tagging you guys

My tags are young adult, young adult fantasy, superhero, fantasy

Thanks!

(link in sig)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Nicholas Ambrose -- x2
Thundergeoff

Sarah -- couldn't see any tags for you yet. I'll check later.

By the way, is it just me (and it probably is) or is Amazon UK super fast at the moment? No delay or problems with tags at all. Makes a nice change!

----------------
Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mgscarsbrook said:


> Caught up with:
> 
> Nicholas Ambrose -- x2
> Thundergeoff
> 
> Sarah -- couldn't see any tags for you yet. I'll check later.
> 
> By the way, is it just me (and it probably is) or is Amazon UK super fast at the moment? No delay or problems with tags at all. Makes a nice change!
> 
> ----------------
> Poison In The Blood
> The Marlowe Conspiracy
> The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
> Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
> The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


I haven't had any problems since last night. Let's not jinx ourselves. 

Sarah, I copied your tags into the box. Hopefully, they'll show up. Keep an eye on them to see if the count goes up and let us know.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Tagged SarahD (yes, those tags are showing, Margaret)


----------



## sarahdalton

Thank you! 

Is there a way of removing tags, only it's been tagged as adult and I'm a bit worried teenagers may now think my book is erotica!!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm all caught up. Here are my UK pages again:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Priscilla-the-Great/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913754&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Eden/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aint-No-Sunshine/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Shorts/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296914136&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Welcome new authors.

This is a link to a UK page with my books.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=ntt_at_ep_srch?ie=UTF8&search-alias=books&field-author=Ricky+Sides&sort=relevancerank

All tags appreciated.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Hi, Sarah Dalton. You can vote whether or not you agree with a tag. Every vote against removes one tick from the tag, so it may still eventually be there, but with 0 occurrences. I voted against it for you.

Selene Coulter -- your links went to the US site, so I looked you up on the UK site and tagged your books.

I've only begun to tag on the UK, but I've gotten Ricky Sides, Andrew Ashling, Maria Staal, Mica Jade, Patricia Rockwell, Mackenzie Morgan, Sarah Dalton and Selene Coulter. Thanks to everyone for the new tags!

My husband Richard Garfinkle's book "Exaltations" is on the UK site at:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exaltations/dp/B004OL2XOW

Can USA-based people tag on Amazon UK?

some good tags (Please note, last time I missed one comma after "muse", which has led to a few accidental "muse parallel worlds" tags. Sorry.):

alternate reality, allegory, fantasy adventure, knights, esoteric, quest, goddess, muse,
parallel worlds, apotheosis, spirituality, fantasy, symbolism, mythology, taoism

He also has a physics book, "Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter " at http://www.amazon.co.uk/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-Matter/dp/B0028K303O/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1300225493&sr=1-5

tags:

astrophysics, physics, black holes, cosmology, dark matter, quantum physics, science, history of science, galaxies

Thanks!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Three Steps to the Universe. I'd already tagged the other book.


----------



## M T McGuire

Hello there

I've tagged all the books in the list on page 30 and will gradually work my way through the rest of them over the next week or so. If anyone wants to show my books some tag love that'd be just peachy. I've given both UK and US links, please tag whatever you can.

Amazon UK
Dead Tree - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1907809007
Kindle - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004ASOS6A

Amazon US
Dead Tree - http://www.amazon.com/dp/1907809007
Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ASOS6A

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Tagged the newbies . . .

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299609506&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609553&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609589&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sarahdalton said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is there a way of removing tags, only it's been tagged as adult and I'm a bit worried teenagers may now think my book is erotica!!


untagged and voted down adult.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

M T McGuire said:


> Hello there
> 
> I've tagged all the books in the list on page 30 and will gradually work my way through the rest of them over the next week or so. If anyone wants to show my books some tag love that'd be just peachy. I've given both UK and US links, please tag whatever you can.
> 
> Amazon UK
> Dead Tree - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1907809007
> Kindle - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004ASOS6A
> 
> Amazon US
> Dead Tree - http://www.amazon.com/dp/1907809007
> Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ASOS6A
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


Tagged you, Mary. I'm surprised I hadn't tagged you from the UK side.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Alessandra -- both books tagged.
Sarah D -- took off my adult vote for yours.


----------



## T. K. Bloom

Hello! I'm a new author/tagger, working my way backward on the boards. Today I started with the most recent poster, Selene Coulter, and finished the page with Sarah Dalton. I'd appreciate any tags on my new book, Unearthed. You can find it here:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004MPRBH4

Thanks!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Strange Case
Apolo
Nicholas x 2
MTMcGuire x 2


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. I transferred your US tags to the UK product page for you.


----------



## M T McGuire

Thanks for the tags everyone, I'll be starting at page 31 now and working forward until I catch up!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Sybil Nelson

sarahdalton said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is there a way of removing tags, only it's been tagged as adult and I'm a bit worried teenagers may now think my book is erotica!!


Yes, just ask people to vote down 'adult'. It just means they uncheck it.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

M T McGuire said:


> Thanks for the tags everyone, I'll be starting at page 31 now and working forward until I catch up!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


I Think you only need to start 6 pages back.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Would really appreciate tags for the new Top Suspense Group anthology, just up in the UK as well as here.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Top-Suspense-Classic-Stories-Masters/dp/B004S7ACY0/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300278172&sr=1-9

I may be a bit behind responding due to family issues, but will roll back a few pages and tag as soon as I can steal the extra time. Thanks in advance.

I have some other books there but haven't had time to attend to them.This is our new baby.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

new for me:

Tundergeoff
sarahdalton
M T McGuire 
T. K. Bloom

All caught up.


----------



## EverythingIndie

I'm all caught up! Please tag mine - linked in my sig


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Sarah - The Strange Case of Miss Strong and Hamster Girl
G W Jeffries - Apolo Drakuvich
Nicholas - Morris the Misfit Monster, Progenitor - your US versions didn't have any tags, so I copied the ones from the UK store and put them in for you. Hope that was okay with you.
Alessandra - Three Steps to the Universe - had already tagged Exaltation
M T McGuire - had already tagged yours from the US thread
T K Bloom - Unearthed
Harry - Top Suspense

Thanks for the tags:
The Master's Chair in the UK store.
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.

Have a nice day.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

sarahdalton
Thundergeoff
Alessandra Kelley's husband's physic's book
M T McGuire (already tagged)
T. K. Bloom
Harry Shannon (anthology book)


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up!

Selene Coulter 2x
Nicholas Ambrose 2x
Steve Anderson 3x
DA Boulter 4x
Sarah Dalton 1x
thundergeoff 1x
Alessandra Kelley -new one & tagged down 'muze parallelworlds'
MT McGuire 1x
T K Bloom 1x
Harry Shannon 1x

My UK kindle book can be found via the following link.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zones-Containers-Three-Square-Meals/dp/B004H1TDVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1300025778&sr=1-1

My preferred tags are: container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, maria staal, shipping

Thanks for the tags, Everyone! 

Maria


----------



## sarahdalton

Thanks for you help guys. I've caught up since my last post.

Btw you can call me Sarah (not sarahdalton!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NicholasJAmbrose said:


> I'm all caught up! Please tag mine - linked in my sig


Tagged you Nicholas. Also corrected the spelling of civilization.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up today with:

TK Bloom
MT McGuire
Harry Shannon


----------



## Dan Holloway

Caught up I think 

I have 3 books that would love some tags 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Company-of-Fellows/dp/B004PLMHYC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1300301384&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Songs-Other-Side-Wall/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1300303747&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-Who-Painted-Agnieszkas-Shoes/dp/B004QGYH6M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1300303773&sr=1-3


----------



## William Meikle

Dan Holloway said:


> Caught up I think
> 
> I have 3 books that would love some tags
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Company-of-Fellows/dp/B004PLMHYC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1300301384&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Songs-Other-Side-Wall/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1300303747&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-Who-Painted-Agnieszkas-Shoes/dp/B004QGYH6M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1300303773&sr=1-3


Got all 3 Dan


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up, thanks everybody.

Dan Holloway x 2
MT McGuire x 2
Nicholas Ambrose x 2
Mackenzie Morgan

Steve, when I tried to transfer the review of Besserwisser I got a message saying that it was "under review." I'll try again...

Here are my UK books for easy-access tagging (thank you!)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004IEA8GK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001PBFEL8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083017&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083050&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged Harry's new one. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you Dan. 

Just click on the Amazon UK link in my siggy to find my six. Thanks.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Got your three, Dan.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299609506&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609553&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609589&sr=1-1


----------



## swcleveland

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged you Nicholas. Also corrected the spelling of civilization.


I think we've got a US/UK spelling difference, here...



Tagged:

Top Suspense
Nicholas x 2 (US)
Strange Case


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I have a new book that needs some tags.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Queen-Bee-Bridgeton-Dancing-Dream/dp/B004S7A9AM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300323428&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Oh, I forgot what tags I want. How about:

Teen, love, romance, Young adult, urban, African American, dreams, gossip girl, pretty little liars, high school, goals, dance, ballet

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Queen-Bee-Bridgeton-Dancing-Dream/dp/B004S7A9AM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300323428&sr=8-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

swcleveland said:


> I think we've got a US/UK spelling difference, here...
> 
> 
> 
> Tagged:
> 
> Top Suspense
> Nicholas x 2 (US)
> Strange Case


Oops, didn't think of that. I put both spellings in there now. That should cover it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sybil Nelson said:


> Oh, I forgot what tags I want. How about:
> 
> Teen, love, romance, Young adult, urban, African American, dreams, gossip girl, pretty little liars, high school, goals, dance, ballet
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Queen-Bee-Bridgeton-Dancing-Dream/dp/B004S7A9AM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300323428&sr=8-1


Got you tagged and good luck.


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up from Monday!

Thanks for taking the time to tag Love's Rise.

My UK listing is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Rise-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299878894&sr=1-34


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

NicholasJAmbrose: both
Dan Holloway: two, had one already
Sybil Nelson: new one
Mica Jade

All caught up


----------



## M T McGuire

swcleveland said:


> I think we've got a US/UK spelling difference, here...


Yeh, I spell it with an s but Microsoft Word doesn't... I reckon Word is responsible for a lot of americanisms in UK spelling nowadays... certainly a lot of them have changed since I was at school but then again I am 42!


----------



## Ricky Sides

M T McGuire said:


> Yeh, I spell it with an s but Microsoft Word doesn't... I reckon Word is responsible for a lot of americanisms in UK spelling nowadays... certainly a lot of them have changed since I was at school but then again I am 42!


My editor recently pointed out that my word processor default was apparently set for UK because I was using UK spelling for some words. I checked and she was right. I use Microsoft Word 2003. You might want to check your default settings. Yours may be set to American.

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Up to date 

Ah, Microsoft Word -- are there really enough pages for that discussion?


----------



## Kavita Nalawde

Caught up. Morning everyone


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up again.

Thanks for the tags. Links in my sig.
Have a nice day.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Sybil Nelson (new book)


----------



## Maria Staal

All caught up!

Dan Holloway 3x

Thanks for the tags, People! 

Maria


----------



## taufour

Hey Mackenzie thanks for the tags -- got you back -- like your covers!

VJ WAKS
LOS Angeles ca


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Selene Coulter said:


> Up to date
> 
> Ah, Microsoft Word -- are there really enough pages for that discussion?


No, there aren't. Word Perfect is a _real _word processing program but Word is cheaper so everyone uses it.


----------



## Beatriz

MariaESchneider said:


> I tagged my own books and I'm waiting to see if they stick. I am not sure my US account "counts" over in the UK. It obviously recognized me (because it noted the books were for UK only.)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Maria%20E.%20Schneider
> 
> I'll go check yours.
> 
> Maria


I did it and I think it worked.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Up to date with:

Dan Holloway -- x3
Sybil Nelson -- new one


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with

Dan Holloway x 3
Sara Woodbury x 3
Sybil Nelson
Mica Jade
Maria Staal

Leon/mouse Amazon UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LRPRFQ 
Mystery at Ocean Drive Amazon UK http://amzn.to/hSMi4Y
The Breadwinners Amazon UK http://amzn.to/ahQ2Sk
Something to read Amazon UK http://amzn.to/b2c0KK 
But Can You Drink the Water? Amazon UK http://amzn.to/aferbq


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Beatrice Brusic said:


> I did it and I think it worked.


Unless you have purchased something from Amazon UK, it will appear as if your tags stick but they don't. The tagger can see them and even see the count go up, but the taggee will not see them and will not see the count go up.

I copied your US tags to your UK book so you're all tagged up.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Well, I have ordered plenty from Amazon.UK, so I'm not too worried about my tags being invisiblized. However ...

Is something wrong with Amazon's servers? Their tagging system seems sluggish and buggy, and sometimes doesn't even show up on the page. I'm afraid I couldn't tag every book.

Gregory Bresiger, thanks for the tags, is there a link to your Amazon UK book?

Anyhow, I've added new tags for Dan Holloway (only "The Company of Fellows" allowed tags), M. G. Scarsbrook, Dave Conifer, William Meikle, Margaret Lake, Nicholas J. Ambrose, and am working on more as I try to deal with Amazon.UK's weirdly disappearing tag system ...

My husband Richard Garfinkle's book "Exaltations" is on the UK site at:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exaltations/dp/B004OL2XOW

tags:

alternate reality, allegory, fantasy adventure, knights, esoteric, quest, goddess, time travel, parallel worlds, apotheosis, spirituality, fantasy, symbolism, mythology, taoism

He also has a physics book, "Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter " at http://www.amazon.co.uk/Three-Steps-Universe-Mystery-Matter/dp/B0028K303O/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1300225493&sr=1-5

tags:

astrophysics, physics, black holes, cosmology, dark matter, quantum physics, science, history of science, galaxies, universe, textbook

Thanks!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

sibelhodge said:


> Up to date again! Here are mine if anyone missed them  http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sibel+hodge&x=0&y=0


Just got you Siebel I'm a bit behind, can only visit now and then.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Selene Coulter said:


> Up to date
> 
> Ah, Microsoft Word -- are there really enough pages for that discussion?


Ah, Billy-boy Gates, how do I hate him, let me count the ways ...
How do you spell Extortionist? BBG, forced me to pay for Word, THREE TIMES


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alessandra Kelley said:


> Is something wrong with Amazon's servers? Their tagging system seems sluggish and buggy, and sometimes doesn't even show up on the page. I'm afraid I couldn't tag every book.


Yes, the Amazon UK tagging system is definitely buggy. Try hitting the refresh button a couple of times. That seems to tame it.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up once more


----------



## Dan Holloway

Thank you  

Sarah, I tagged your second two but the first I can't see any tags for?
Sibyl Nelson, Jan - got yours


----------



## Andrew Ashling

new for me:

Beatrice Brusic

Checked a few others.
Caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point. Added a few more tags to Dan's book.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hello, I'm new to this tagging thing so here goes:
I've tagged the authors appearing on page 88:

M G Scarsbrook
Jan Hurst Nicholson
Margaret Lake
Allessandra Kelley
Music and Mayhem
D A Boulter
Dan Holloway
Andrew Ashling
Ricky Sides.

If you could tag 'A Dead Man's Debt' at

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

- that would be awesome! 
Tag love to you all! 
Grace x


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up!

Sybil Nelson - new title
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Musci&Mayham
Beatrice Brusic
Taufour
Grace Elliot

My UK kindle book can be found via the following link.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zones-Containers-Three-Square-Meals/dp/B004H1TDVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1300025778&sr=1-1

My preferred tags are: container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, maria staal, shipping

Thanks for the tags, Everyone! 

Maria


----------



## Ricky Sides

Thank you for the tags Grace. I tagged your book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Grace, you're tagged.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged you, Grace -- welcome to the thread!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Hi everyone. Tags today:

Richard Garfinkle
Grace Elliot
Dan Holloway
Mica Jade
MT McGuire
Selene Coulter
Kavita Nalawde
V.J. Waks

Here's a link to my UK books that includes my 10 historical romances and 1 thriller, Blood Son:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger

Thanks much. Have a wonderful weekend.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Selene Coulter

Tagged up to date.
Finding this quite therapeutic...


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Checked - Still up to date.


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up on this Friday night!

Thanks for the UK tags on Love's Rise.

My UK listing is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Rise-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299878894&sr=1-34

Take care.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

taufour said:


> Hey Mackenzie thanks for the tags -- got you back -- like your covers!
> 
> VJ WAKS
> LOS Angeles ca


Thank you.

Grace, I tagged A Dead Man's Debt.

I checked a lot of the books this morning to be sure my checks were showing up and found that a lot of you have added tags since I was last there. I got all the ones I could. If you add something else you'd like to have tagged, ,mention it in your post and I'll go back.

Have a nice day.

The Master's Chair in the UK store.
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Grace Elliot


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up. Here's one of my periodic lists for newcomers to the thread.

Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CC15OI 
Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS5PLG
The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G5Z3DE 
Abominable : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Question: how to you add your UK link/cover to this thread without knocking out your other links in the US sig?

Thanks for advice.

And Willie, your list is great. Thanks for doing that for others to follow.


----------



## Ricky Sides

LB Gschwandtner said:


> Question: how to you add your UK link/cover to this thread without knocking out your other links in the US sig?
> 
> Thanks for advice.
> 
> And Willie, your list is great. Thanks for doing that for others to follow.


Have you considered this?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40577.0.html

The book siggy will then function like mine. There is a UK link option to set up in the control panel.


----------



## T. K. Bloom

I'm all tagged up on the recent pages. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!

And here's the link to my book, Unearthed: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unearthed/dp/B004MPRBH4


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

Ricky Sides said:


> Have you considered this?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40577.0.html
> 
> The book siggy will then function like mine. There is a UK link option to set up in the control panel.


Oh thanks Ricky.

Went there and am totally lost. Where is this nefarious "control panel" located? (I see you snickering at my techlessness)


----------



## Ricky Sides

You have to set up the code in your signature to open the page. At the bottom right corner of the page is the Author Control Panel. In that control panel you can set things up to display the UK links.

Sorry, but such codes are Greek to me. Another Kindleboard member set mine up. I'm afraid I'm not very tech savvy either.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yeah, tagging up to date:
Miriam Minger
Lexy Harper
Selene Coulter
MacKenzie Morgan
Liam Judge
William Miekhle
Philip Chen
JRainey
Jenny Beansess
Michael Wallis
Siebehodge
Suzanne tyrpak
Valmore Daniels
Dave Conifer
Laura Lond
Calling Crow
Nancy c Johnson.

Here is my UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

thanks you. Grace x


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up, thanks everybody.

Grace Elliot

TK Bloom

Here are my UK books for easy-access tagging (thank you!)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004IEA8GK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001PBFEL8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083017&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083050&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Still caught up, it seems.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Nothing new to tag this morning.

Have a nice day.


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Not many new ones since I last checked in so I went back a bit:

Forever July 
tbrookside
Margaret Lake
Sandra Edwards (only allowed me to tag US not UK site)
Maria Schneider (as for Sandra, US not UK for some reason)
Monique
TK Bloom
LBG Schwantner

thanks,
My link is

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Many thanks for all the tag love x


----------



## Selene Coulter

Gah. How is it 7:30pm on Sunday already?!

Seems up to date.

Quick question: this thread has so much less people than the US one, are most US authors not too concerned with UK sales?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Selene Coulter said:


> Gah. How is it 7:30pm on Sunday already?!
> 
> Seems up to date.
> 
> Quick question: this thread has so much less people than the US one, are most US authors not too concerned with UK sales?


Most of the US authors haven't purchased from Amazon UK and don't have tagging privileges in the UK.


----------



## DeAngelo

I can't tag on the UK site, but if anyone is interested in giving me some tags, my UK link is in my sig. Give tags like: Epic, Fantasy, Action Adventure, Demons, Magic, Romance, Humor, Pixies, Wizards, Paladin


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Dan x 3
Dead Man's
Wizard/King


----------



## Dan Ames

Hi everyone! If you could tag my hardboiled crime novel, that would be great! I'll go back and tag everyone's I can. Thanks! Here's the link to my book:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-By-Sarcasm/dp/B004PYDESM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300664823&sr=8-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DeAngelo said:


> I can't tag on the UK site, but if anyone is interested in giving me some tags, my UK link is in my sig. Give tags like: Epic, Fantasy, Action Adventure, Demons, Magic, Romance, Humor, Pixies, Wizards, Paladin


Tagged you.

You can always buy a one penny book from Amazon UK Marketplace and have it shipped to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges. You can sign in there with your US signin and use your US credit card if you want to do it.

That will give you tagging and review privileges.


----------



## wildwitchof

Hullo, everyone. This is my first time posting on the UK thread. I've been tagging for about an hour (on US site) and have done a couple pages of UK ones here. (I bought Harry Potter years ago direct from Amazon UK to get the Brit edition--who knew how handy that would be.)

My link is in my sig thread. I have not sold a single copy in the UK and would like to.  

I'll focus on catching up tomorrow.

Thank you!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Still caught up. Here is my UK tag again:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Queen-Bee-Bridgeton-Dancing-Dream/dp/B004S7A9AM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300682758&sr=8-1


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thank you, everyone, for tagging my books. I've finally put up the tags for my new one, Daughter of Time (listed last here). If you could tag it, that would be great!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299609506&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609553&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609589&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daughter-Time-Travel-Romance-Cilmeri/dp/B004SQSMV6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300685290&sr=1-5


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up again!

Miriam Minger
Diana More
Gretchen Galway

I tried to tag you new book Sarah, but threre were no tags in there yet. Only an empty box, saying 'add your tags here'.

My UK kindle book can be found via the following link.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zones-Containers-Three-Square-Meals/dp/B004H1TDVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1300025778&sr=1-1

My preferred tags are: container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, maria staal, shipping

Thanks for the tags, Everyone! 

Maria


----------



## Andrew Ashling

_I tried to tag you new book Sarah, but there were no tags in there yet. Only an empty box, saying 'add your tags here'._

If you could post which tags you want, maybe one of us can put them there.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Sarah,

I copied your tags from the US version to the UK product page.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Margaret, thanks for the answer, as always.  

Got everyone's new books tagged.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

DeAngelo 
daniamore
Gretchen Galway
Sarah Woodbury (latest book)


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up here too


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

DeAngelo - The Wizard and the King
Dani - Death by Sarcasm
Gretchen - Quick Study
Sarah - Daughter of Time

Thanks for the tags. 
The Master's Chair in the UK store.
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.

Have a nice day.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Dani Amore
Sarah Woodbury


----------



## Grace Elliot

OK, so you are already tagged or here are my new ones:

Dania More
Sarah Woodbury.

I need tag - love! Give freely!

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## M T McGuire

Right. I'm up to page 64 now. I don't think there are many things slower than the Amazon tag engine. Reload, reaload, reload ah there they are tt, click paste save... and save.... nope still failed save.... and save finally.

Anyone else having this trouble? I kept thinking people had forgotten to add their tags until I realised you have to refresh each page several times to get them to come up. Heaven forfend you trying to load more than one page at a time too!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## swcleveland

M T McGuire said:


> Right. I'm up to page 64 now. I don't think there are many things slower than the Amazon tag engine. Reload, reaload, reload ah there they are tt, click paste save... and save.... nope still failed save.... and save finally.
> 
> Anyone else having this trouble?


Just about every. Single. Time. 

That said, Tagged:

Death by Sarcasm
Quick Study
Daughter of Time


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Gretchen and Sarah's new one.

My link is in my siggy. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Mica Jade

Wow! That's a first for me - all caught up since Friday without tagging any new ones. Not the same on the US thread - we need more taggers over here  

Thanks for the tags.

My UK Listing is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Rise-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299878894&sr=1-34

Take care.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Sarah Woodbury: Daughter of Time

Caught up.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And all caught up again.


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up!

Sarah Woodbury's new title

Maria


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

No new ones for today -- all caught up!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Only one new tag - the rest are all p to date!

M T Guire.

Here is the UK link to my book:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Ricky Sides

Looks as if I'm still caught up.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Still caught up.


----------



## daveconifer

All catched up, thanks everybody.

Here are my UK books for easy-access tagging (thank you!)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004IEA8GK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001PBFEL8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083017&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083050&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## Selene Coulter

I am still caught up as well.

If I could trouble folks to tag my new one, that'd be grand...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004TAS55O/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Selene Coulter said:


> I am still caught up as well.
> 
> If I could trouble folks to tag my new one, that'd be grand...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004TAS55O/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


What tags would you like?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Selene Coulter said:


> I am still caught up as well.
> 
> If I could trouble folks to tag my new one, that'd be grand...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004TAS55O/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


Done.  Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thanks Ricky, for putting up my tags. And everyone for tagging my books! I'm all caught up too.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299609506&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609553&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609589&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daughter-Time-Travel-Romance-Cilmeri/dp/B004SQSMV6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300685290&sr=1-5


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tagged:

Selene Coulter: Hide and Seek
Sibel Hodge: Perfect Wedding

Caught up.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up again.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Selene Coulter (new book)
sibel hodge (new paperback book)


----------



## Maria Staal

All caught up again!

Tagged:
Selene Coulter - new title
Sibil Hodge - new paperback

Thanks for the tags, Everyone!

Maria


----------



## William Meikle

New paperback in the UK today -- as ever, all tags gratefully accepted

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0983279217


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got the new ones by:

Willie
Sibel
Selene

Good luck guys!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged your new release Willie. Congratulations.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Thanks for tagging mine. Appreciate it.  

William, got your new one.

Nice weather, huh? One almost... wants to go outside.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged Selene's new release.
Sibel's new paperback.
Willie's new paperback.

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Hide & Seek
The Invasion


----------



## Mica Jade

Got all the new additions tagged!

Thanks for the tags for Love's Rise.

My UK Listing is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Rise-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_34?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299878894&sr=1-34


----------



## DanHolloway

Caught up again - 
Dave Conifer (Wrecker, the one I didn't have)
Grace Elliot
Dani Amore
Scott Cleveland
Selene Coulter
William Meikle

Any tags appreciated on
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Company-of-Fellows/dp/B004PLMHYC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1300955886&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Songs-Other-Side-Wall/dp/B003LN1UBG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1300956547&sr=1-2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-Who-Painted-Agnieszkas-Shoes/dp/B004QGYH6M/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1300956587&sr=1-3


----------



## Julia Knight

Okay, I tagged the last few pages (I think I got all yours Willie. I kept forgetting where I was on the list and got distracted by the cover copy. Not payday till Monday dammit!)

Anywho. Here's my UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ten-Ruby-Trick/dp/B004GB1T7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300957377&sr=8-1

If anyone can do the US one? Or is that a separate thread? http://www.amazon.com/Ten-Ruby-Trick-ebook/dp/B004GB1T7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1300957452&sr=8-1


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Selene - Hide and Seek
Sibel - My Perfect Wedding - paperback
Willie - The Invasion - The Valley
Julia - Ten Ruby Trick - UK and US - and yes, there's another thread for US tagging.

Thanks for the tags. Links in sig.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Up to date.

With all this sunshine, even tagging seems fun.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up!
Tags to:

Lexy Harper
Dan Holloway
Julia Knight
MTMcGuire.

My book can be found at :

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thank you x


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

William Meikle (new paperback book)
Julia Knight (there is a seperate thread for u.s. tags but i've tagged both versions for you anyway)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Julia Knight said:


> Okay, I tagged the last few pages (I think I got all yours Willie. I kept forgetting where I was on the list and got distracted by the cover copy. Not payday till Monday dammit!)
> 
> Anywho. Here's my UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ten-Ruby-Trick/dp/B004GB1T7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300957377&sr=8-1
> 
> If anyone can do the US one? Or is that a separate thread? http://www.amazon.com/Ten-Ruby-Trick-ebook/dp/B004GB1T7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1300957452&sr=8-1


Got you tagged on both sides.

We keep separate threads for UK and US because to be able to tag in the UK, you have to purchase something from the UK and the same with the US. It will look to the tagger as if the tags count, but the taggee will not see the tags and will not see the count go up because it doesn't happen.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

New for today:

Julia Knight


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.   Welcome new authors.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Julia Knight said:


> Okay, I tagged the last few pages (I think I got all yours Willie. I kept forgetting where I was on the list and got distracted by the cover copy. Not payday till Monday dammit!)
> 
> Anywho. Here's my UK link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ten-Ruby-Trick/dp/B004GB1T7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300957377&sr=8-1
> 
> If anyone can do the US one? Or is that a separate thread? http://www.amazon.com/Ten-Ruby-Trick-ebook/dp/B004GB1T7W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1300957452&sr=8-1


Got you Julia.

This is the US thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.0/topicseen.html


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

sibel hodge (humanitarian anthology ebook)


----------



## Ricky Sides

sibelhodge said:


> Still caught up!
> 
> Could you tag a new humanitarian ebook anthology, please: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004TGV6JA
> 
> Thanks!


Done. That's a good thing you're doing there Ma'am. God bless your combined efforts.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm caught up again. Here are mine:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Queen-Bee-Bridgeton-Dancing-Dream/dp/B004S7A9AM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300323428&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Priscilla-the-Great/dp/B004GB17AG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913754&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secrets-of-Eden/dp/B0040GJA6U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aint-No-Sunshine/dp/B00408AYJU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1296913874&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twin-Shorts/dp/B004GNFXWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1296914136&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Knew you'd be here, Sibel, so I tagged the UK version while I was in the US thread. Good luck with it.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Tagged your new books, Grace and Sibel. Good luck!
Otherwise, all caught up.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Story-Wales-Trilogy/dp/B004HFS448/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299609506&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Travel-Fantasy-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609553&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-of-Time-After-Cilmeri/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1299609589&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daughter-Time-Travel-Romance-Cilmeri/dp/B004SQSMV6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1300685290&sr=1-5


----------



## William Meikle

New today -- all tags gratefully appreciated



Tom wants to see a dragon. And his Grandad wants to make one. But neither of them are prepared for the consequences when they accidentally spill Grandad's special growth formula on the ground. Insects, grown to giant-size, start to emerge, a few only at first, then more and more...a huge, swarming, mass of them. Now Tom, along with farmer's daughter, Kate, must battle against the giant bugs to save Kate's parents. They need help...big help. The kind of help a dragon can provide...

A homage to big bug movies for the children in all of us -- a mad scientist, plucky kids, giant ants, huge blobs, a pony, mass destruction.... and a dragon.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Consider yourself tagged:

Sibel
Willie

Congrats on the new releases!

------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Willie.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hi there, since my last visit on page 90 all new authors are tagged, and all the others are already tagged.

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks for all the tag-love, each and every one of you are awesome.
Grace x


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

William Meikle: Generations

All caught up.


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up!

William Meikle - new title
Julia Knight
Sibil Hodge - humanitarian book

My UK kindle book can be found via the following link.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zones-Containers-Three-Square-Meals/dp/B004H1TDVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1300025778&sr=1-1

My preferred tags are: container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, maria staal, shipping

Thanks for the tags, Everyone! 

Maria


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

William Meikle (new book)


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Sibel - With Love
Willie - Generations

Thanks for the tags.

The Master's Chair in the UK store.
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Up to date. Hope everyone is having a good weekend...


----------



## 5711

Hi all. All caught up from back to page 85. Here are my UK tags:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003D7LVRS

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002W5RGDA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NU5LCW

Thanks for doing it!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Steve Anderson said:


> Hi all. All caught up from back to page 85. Here are my UK tags:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003D7LVRS
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002W5RGDA
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NU5LCW
> 
> Thanks for doing it!


Steve,

I checked all three and had already tagged them in the past.

Have a great afternoon,
Ricky


----------



## 5711

Thanks, Ricky. I appreciate it. Hope you're having a nice afternoon too. 

Steve


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Steve Anderson: False Refuge, Losing Role, already had Besserwisser

All caught up again.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Doing a bit of Sunday catching up...

Tagged:
Andrew Ashling x2
Steve Anderson x3
MacKenzie Morgan x1
Grace Elliot x1
Scarsbrook x3
William Meikle x1
Sarah Woodbury x2
TK Bloom x1

Thank you all who for the UK tag love for my YA paranormal novels She Smells the Dead (Spirit Guide) and Spirit Storm (Spirit Guide)! xx


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## par2323

It's been a while since I checked in. Lots of new people. Here's who I tagged today.

Maria Staal
Alessandra Kelley
Selene Coulter
Sara Dalton
Thundergeoff
MT McGuire
TK Bloom
Harry Shannon
Dan Holloway
Grace Elliot
Dani Amore
Gretchen Galway
Julia Knight
William Meikle (new)

Would appreciate tags from you for my two:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sounds-Murder-Pamela-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B003NHRDK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301240491&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Murder-Pamela-Barnes-Acoustic-Mystery/dp/B004MYFT9C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301240567&sr=1-1

Many thanks!

Patricia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nothing new for me today.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. Here are some of the newly tagged:
Steve Anderson
E J Stevens (US and UK)
Par2323

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

thanks so much,
Grace x


----------



## Iain Rowan

Hi,

New on here today - would very much appreciate some tags on a newly published collection of crime short stories.

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TNHGFG

I was going to give the UK link but I'm not seeing any tags on the page...strange, because I know it's been tagged.

I'll work my way back through the thread and tag some of the other recent posters.

Thanks very much.

[After posting...I guess if the UK tags aren't there, I should have posted this somewhere else. Hopefully they will be back by the time you come to read this!]


----------



## Selene Coulter

Hi Iain,

UK tags are notoriously flaky.
I just tagged you, and they do show up. (when they feel like it)

Up to date with everyone else.

Sunday night again already?


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome to the thread. The tags were there when I tagged your book.


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up.

Here's one of my periodic lists for the newcomers

Generations: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CC15OI 
Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS5PLG
The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G5Z3DE 
Abominable : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Ten Ruby Trick
Generations
Nowhere to Go + US


----------



## T. K. Bloom

All tagged up.

Here's my novel, Unearthed: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unearthed/dp/B004MPRBH4

Thanks!


----------



## Iain Rowan

Selene Coulter said:


> UK tags are notoriously flaky.
> I just tagged you, and they do show up. (when they feel like it)


Thanks Selene, wondered what was going on there, good to know it's not just me. Thanks to you and everyone else who has tagged.

Have returned in kind for last requests.


----------



## daveconifer

All catched up, thanks everybody.

Here are my UK books for easy-access tagging (thank you!)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004IEA8GK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001PBFEL8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083017&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083050&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Iain and welcome. 

We're used to problems with UK tagging. Sometimes you have to refresh the screen several times before they show up.

Just click on the Amazon UK link in my siggy for all six of my books. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Atmcbom

My book is called Chaos Mortalitus http://www.amazon.com/Chaos-Mortalitus-ebook/dp/B004TGV4GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1301047502&sr=8-1

tag anything, thanks everyone!


----------



## Ricky Sides

Atmcbom said:


> My book is called Chaos Mortalitus http://www.amazon.com/Chaos-Mortalitus-ebook/dp/B004TGV4GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1301047502&sr=8-1
> 
> tag anything, thanks everyone!


Tagged. Welcome to the thread.

Here's a link to a UK product page for my books.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=ntt_at_ep_srch?ie=UTF8&search-alias=books&field-author=Ricky+Sides&sort=relevancerank


----------



## Selene Coulter

All caught up again.

Hope everyone survives Monday.


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up!

Steve Anderson 1x (2 I already had done)
EJ Stevens 2x
Iain Rowan 1x

Atmcbom, is it possible for you to post a link to the UK version of your book? Thanks.

Thanks for the tags, Everyone! 

Maria


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Iain Rowan (U.S. and U.K. tags)

Atmcbom: i found your U.K. page here (but no tags are showing on it)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chaos-Mortalitus/dp/B004TGV4GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1301314670&sr=1-1


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Patricia - FM for Murder - I know I tagged it before, but when I looked at the page, the checks were missing, so I tagged it again. Hope they stick this time!
Iain - Nowhere to Go
Mark - Chaos Mortalitus

Thanks for the tags:

The Master's Chair in the UK store.
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atmcbom said:


> My book is called Chaos Mortalitus http://www.amazon.com/Chaos-Mortalitus-ebook/dp/B004TGV4GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1301047502&sr=8-1
> 
> tag anything, thanks everyone!


Tagged you.

In order to be able to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger as if you've tagged, but the taggee won't see the tags and they won't add to the total where it counts.

If you haven't purchased yet, you can sign in with your US signin and purchased a book from the UK marketplace for a penny. Ship it to a library or charity shop in the UK to avoid high shipping charges.


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

Hi!

I´ve tagged up last 4 pages or so!

Here is my book:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/El-acontecimiento-ebook/dp/B004O6MT3M/

Thanks for tagging!


----------



## huwcol

Only just noticed this thread... 

Anyway, here's mine... 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004QTOFWU


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tags today:

Steve Anderson
E.J. Stevens
T.K. Bloom
Iain Rowan
Mark LaMaster

Thanks in advance for the tag backs!  Click on the link in my signature line for Amazon UK.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Iain Rowan
Huwcol
Atmcbom
Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta

--------------
Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Welcome to the newcomers.

Just click on Amazon UK in my siggy and it'll take you to my six. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## huwcol

Tagged...

Scott Cleveland
T K Bloom
Iain Rowan
Mark LaMaster
Mackenzie Morgan
Margaret Lake


----------



## Ricky Sides

Welcome new thread members. I tagged your books.  

I'm now caught up top this point.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Am all caught up as well.

Here's my UK links (realised I'd forgotten those for a while):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004TAS55O/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004QWZDZU/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004R9Q8OC/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Thank you.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Unearthed
Nowhere To Go
Chaos Mortalis
El Acontecimiento
Killers in Mascara


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Iain Rowan
Atmcbom 
Javier Gimenez Sasieta 
huwcol 


All caught up.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up once again.

My books:

http://amzn.to/Pelgraff 
http://amzn.to/courtesan-uk 
http://amzn.to/Piltons_Moon 
http://amzn.to/Ghost_Fleet


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Javier - El Acontecimiento
Huw - Killers in Mascara

Thanks for the tags.

The Master's Chair in the UK store.
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.

Have a nice day.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up here too


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Javier Gimenez Sasieta
huwcol


----------



## Todd Russell

I've been working tagging on the US side and have started tagging on the UK side now too. Here's mine please to tag back:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004U7FI6A/

Thank you everybody!


----------



## Selene Coulter

Happy hump day, folks.

Up to date.


----------



## Atmcbom

Trying to tag as many as I can. thanks to everyone thats tagged my uk site. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chaos-Mortalitus/dp/B004TGV4GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1301483666&sr=8-1

Mark


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged Todd's Mental Shrillness. Already tagged everything else.

Thanks for the tags:

The Master's Chair in the UK store.
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Maria Staal

All tagged up!

Iain Rowan 1x
Javier Gimenez Sasieta 1x
huwcol 1x
Todd russell 1x

My UK kindle book can be found via the following link.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zones-Containers-Three-Square-Meals/dp/B004H1TDVU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1300025778&sr=1-1

My preferred tags are: container ships, travelogue, containers, ships, pirates, time zones, unusual journeys, dolphins, round the world, travel, sea, maria staal, shipping

Thanks for the tags, Everyone! 

Maria


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Todd.

The only way you can tag us back is if you've purchased something from Amazon UK. If you've already done that, thank you. Just click on the Amazon UK link in my siggy to tag my six books. 

If you haven't, you can sign in to Amazon UK using your US sign in. You can then purchase a paperback from the UK marketplace for a penny and have it sent to a UK library or charity shop to avoid the out of sight shipping charges.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up today with:

Todd Russell


----------



## Mehryinett

Tagged

MG Scarsbrook
Margaret Lake
Maria Staal
Mackenzie Morgan
Mark Lamaster
Todd Russell
Liam Judge
William Meikle

For some reason my computer's going very slowly tagging the UK ones, but it's a lot more reliable doing .com. Is that just me?


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Todd Russell
Mehryinett: i could only tag "Payback" as tags aren't appearing for the other 2


----------



## Mehryinett

liam.judge said:


> TAGGED...
> 
> Todd Russell
> Mehryinett: i could only tag "Payback" as tags aren't appearing for the other 2


Ooh, how very silly of me. Fixed! (I think.) And thank you for the tags!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mehryinett said:


> Tagged
> 
> MG Scarsbrook
> Margaret Lake
> Maria Staal
> Mackenzie Morgan
> Mark Lamaster
> Todd Russell
> Liam Judge
> William Meikle
> 
> For some reason my computer's going very slowly tagging the UK ones, but it's a lot more reliable doing .com. Is that just me?


There's always a problem with UK tags. Sometimes you have to hit the refresh button several times before the tt window even shows up.

Going back to tag you, now.

ETA: Oops, already tagged you.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Caught up to this point.


----------



## Mica Jade

Caught back up!

I have a new book out called Love's Bite. UK Listing is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Bite-Erotic-Erotica-Romance/dp/B004UB529Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301557297&sr=1-2

Tags for Love's Bite:
vampire
contemporary romance
erotic
erotic romance
erotica
fangs
vampire erotica
vampire romance
erotica romance
married erotica
married romance
romantica
halloween
romance

Thanks for the tags for both books. Take care.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged. I had to transfer your tags from the US Amazon product page because I didn't see any tags. Congratulations on the new release.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

All caught up.
Mine are in my signature.


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again.

Here's my UK links for any newcomers

Generations: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CC15OI 
Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS5PLG
The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G5Z3DE 
Abominable : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Mica Jade -- new one
Mary Inett -- x3


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Caught up. 

xx,
E.J.
From the Shadows (UK)
Shadows of Myth and Legend (UK)
She Smells the Dead (UK)
Spirit Storm (UK)


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Mehry
Mica

E J Stevens - I had already tagged She Smells the Dead and Spirit Storm. When I went to From the Shadows and Shadows of Myth and Legend, the pages had no tags listed. I copied 15 of the tags from the US pages and pasted them into the TT box on the UK site. (It took about a dozen tries. The UK site is not cooperating with me tonight.) I couldn't get back to the page to see if they really did save. I'll go back tomorrow and see if they're there. If I put any on there that you don't want, let me know and I'll try to delete them.

Thanks for the tags.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## daveconifer

All catched up, thanks everybody.

I tagged:

EJ Stevens Mark LeMaster
Micah jade (new) Inett (2)
Todd Russell (US & UK) Huw Collingbourne

Here are my UK books for easy-access tagging (thank you!)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004IEA8GK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001PBFEL8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083017&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083050&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

to Mehryinett: no prob, i tagged all 3 books this time.
Mica Jade (new book)


----------



## Mica Jade

Thanks Ricky!

Thanks Everyone for the tags on my new one Love's Bite.

All caught up for today.

Love's Bite UK Listing: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Bite-Erotic-Erotica-Romance/dp/B004UB529Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301557297&sr=1-2

and

Love's Rise UK Listing: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Rise-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1301628109&sr=1-1

Take care.


----------



## Selene Coulter

And caught up here too.

As on the other thread, some tag love for my new one is very much appreciated. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Parting-Modern-World-Duet/dp/B004UIGXFE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1301651913&sr=8-1

Thank' ee.


----------



## Ricky Sides

Tagged.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Selene Coulter (latest book)


----------



## moondog

I'm not able to tag in the UK, but will happily tag you on the .com andd .ca sites.
For those of you in the UK, I really haven't any tags for my books.

Please create and click on "Angels, Coming of Age, Post-Apocalyptic, kindle" on my book here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Judas-Syndro...1666770&sr=1-1
And the same on the second of the series here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rebirth-The-...1666806&sr=1-2

I certainly appreciate it! Authors helping authors, what a concept! I love it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

moondog said:


> I'm not able to tag in the UK, but will happily tag you on the .com andd .ca sites.
> For those of you in the UK, I really haven't any tags for my books.
> 
> Please create and click on "Angels, Coming of Age, Post-Apocalyptic, kindle" on my book here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Judas-Syndro...1666770&sr=1-1
> And the same on the second of the series here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rebirth-The-...1666806&sr=1-2
> 
> I certainly appreciate it! Authors helping authors, what a concept! I love it!


Tagged you.

Selene, I got your new one. Good luck.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Selene Coulter: new one
moondog: sorry, the links are not working for me

All caught up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Selene -- got your new one!


----------



## Mehryinett

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There's always a problem with UK tags. Sometimes you have to hit the refresh button several times before the tt window even shows up.
> 
> Going back to tag you, now.
> 
> ETA: Oops, already tagged you.


Thanks Gertie 

Moondog, I can't get your links to work 

And up to date. Thank heavens. The UK site is such a pain.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged Selene's new one - Parting.
Michael - I had already tagged both of yours, but more tags had been added so I got those too.

Thanks for the tags. Links are in my sig.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## DanM

I appreciate the opportunity to obtain UK tags and will begin tagging everyone as soon as I finish this post.
My link is https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004PLMHZQ

As a newby to this site, I have a couple of question I'd like to ask here to avoid cluttering the whole site.
(1) How do I jump directly to a specific page, such as page 50 of this discussion? I'm on a very slow dial-up connection, so moving a few pages at a time is not a good option.
(2) Is there some reason my UK page says "pricing information not available"?

Please excuse me if this is old information. As I said above, I am on a very slow dial-up connection, so it is way to time consuming to search through the whole thread to see if I am being redundant.

If the tags aren't visible, I can get them to show up by:
(1) from the product page I click my name (next to author)
(2) click on the cover picture

What I have noticed is that a minor change occurs in the url. Part of the url contains qid=nnnnnnnnnn. When the tags show up, the last four digits are different than when the tags don't show up


----------



## DanM

After tagging a few books, I came to the place where it says to go to page 30 for a summary.  However, on page 30 the posts make it sound as though I am wasting my time because I have a US account, but not a UK account.  I don't even think I could get a UK account from the US.

Could someone please clarify this for me before I spend many hours on my slow dial-up connection (<40k)?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DanM said:


> I appreciate the opportunity to obtain UK tags and will begin tagging everyone as soon as I finish this post.
> My link is https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004PLMHZQ
> 
> As a newby to this site, I have a couple of question I'd like to ask here to avoid cluttering the whole site.
> (1) How do I jump directly to a specific page, such as page 50 of this discussion? I'm on a very slow dial-up connection, so moving a few pages at a time is not a good option.
> (2) Is there some reason my UK page says "pricing information not available"?


As a newcomer, we suggest you go back six pages and start tagging forward from there so you catch the active taggers.

Pricing information isn't available to US customers because we can't buy kindle books from the UK site.



> Please excuse me if this is old information. As I said above, I am on a very slow dial-up connection, so it is way to time consuming to search through the whole thread to see if I am being redundant.


No problem. We all have to learn and you're lucky that we've worked on this for a while so we can help you.



> If the tags aren't visible, I can get them to show up by:
> (1) from the product page I click my name (next to author)
> (2) click on the cover picture
> 
> What I have noticed is that a minor change occurs in the url. Part of the url contains qid=nnnnnnnnnn. When the tags show up, the last four digits are different than when the tags don't show up


If the tags don't show up, refresh the screen. You may have to do this several times before they show up. When you're on the product page, press tt and a window will pop up. You can highlight the tags underneath the window and drag and drop them into the window. Click save and you're done.



DanM said:


> After tagging a few books, I came to the place where it says to go to page 30 for a summary. However, on page 30 the posts make it sound as though I am wasting my time because I have a US account, but not a UK account. I don't even think I could get a UK account from the US.
> 
> Could someone please clarify this for me before I spend many hours on my slow dial-up connection (<40k)?


That list on page 30 is old. We stopped updating it a while ago, and now, as I said previously, just go six pages back and tag forward from there.

You can go to the Amazon UK site and use your US signin. The easiest way to get tagging privileges in the UK is to buy a paperback from the Amazon UK Marketplace. Find the cheapest one you can preferably for a penny. Have it shipped to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Mica Jade

Tagged your new one, Selene!

Thanks for the tags.

Love's Bite UK Listing: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Bite-Erotic-Erotica-Romance/dp/B004UB529Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1301557297&sr=1-2

and

Love's Rise UK Listing: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Rise-Contemporary-Erotic-Romance/dp/B004PLMI78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1301628109&sr=1-1

Take care.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Dan Meade: tried to tag you, but you haven't any, at least not that I could see. Please tell us wich tags you want.


----------



## liam.judge

moondog: the links aren't working

TAGGED...

DanM


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Dan - I added 10 of the tags on your US page to your UK page. You have to purchase something from the UK store before you can list any tags or tag anyone else. If you add more tags, let us know and we'll go back and check them.

Caught up on everyone else.

Have a nice evening. (Links are in my sig.)


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up (Moondog your links wouldnt work!) 
Here is my UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Many thanks for your return tags, much appreciated.
Grace x


----------



## Rai Aren

Well hello UK Taggers - greetings to you all!

I just found out about this thread today via the Amazon.com tagging thread. I am also a UK tagger, so I'd like to join you fine folks 

I will get busy right away tagging your books. Here is my link:

Secret of the Sands, 2009 ReadersFavorite.com 'Fiction-Mystery' Silver Medalist, SECOND EDITION

Many thanks & big success to us all!

~Rai Aren


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Dan Meade
Grace Elliot
Rai Aren

Caught up again.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Rai Aren


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up. 

xx,
E.J.
From the Shadows (UK)
Shadows of Myth and Legend (UK)
She Smells the Dead (UK)
Spirit Storm (UK)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

UK tags acting up for me again. I'll come back and tag you later, Rai.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Mental Shrillness
Mehry inett x 3
Love's Bite
Parting
Quaking Sun
Secret of the Sands


----------



## Mehryinett

Caught up again, after some battling.


----------



## Atmcbom

Thanks to everyone that's tagged me!


----------



## William Meikle

I'm up to date again too.

Here's my UK list for the newcomers

Generations: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CC15OI 
Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS5PLG
The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G5Z3DE 
Abominable : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Rai Aren said:


> Well hello UK Taggers - greetings to you all!
> 
> I just found out about this thread today via the Amazon.com tagging thread. I am also a UK tagger, so I'd like to join you fine folks
> 
> I will get busy right away tagging your books. Here is my link:
> 
> Secret of the Sands, 2009 ReadersFavorite.com 'Fiction-Mystery' Silver Medalist, SECOND EDITION
> 
> Many thanks & big success to us all!
> 
> ~Rai Aren


I was able to tag you this morning.


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

have got

Mehryinett
Atmcbom
Mica Jade
Selene Coulter
DanM

Leon/mouse Amazon UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LRPRFQ 
Mystery at Ocean Drive Amazon UK http://amzn.to/hSMi4Y
The Breadwinners Amazon UK http://amzn.to/ahQ2Sk
Something to read Amazon UK http://amzn.to/b2c0KK 
But Can You Drink the Water? Amazon UK http://amzn.to/aferbq


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged (after Amazon UK's best efforts to stop me):

Dan M
Rai Aren

------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## DanM

Due to a computer crash (bad memory) I've been off-line for a while.  I'm still trying to find someone in the UK who can accept a small gift purchase from me, so that I can get a UK account.  To those of you who have tagged me while I'm unable to reciprocate, just sit tight.  I'll get this straightened out.  In the meantime, do I have a volunteer who can supply an address I can send something to?


----------



## T. K. Bloom

I've fallen a bit behind, but I'm working quickly to remedy this 

Here's my book, thanks for the tags! https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004MPRBH4


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DanM said:


> Due to a computer crash (bad memory) I've been off-line for a while. I'm still trying to find someone in the UK who can accept a small gift purchase from me, so that I can get a UK account. To those of you who have tagged me while I'm unable to reciprocate, just sit tight. I'll get this straightened out. In the meantime, do I have a volunteer who can supply an address I can send something to?


Just buy a paperback from the UK Marketplace for a penny. Look up libraries in the UK on line and have it sent to one of them.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

All caught up.

Thanks for the tags.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

All caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Still caught up too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Me three.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tagged Mehry Inett and DanM. Thanks for the tag backs.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=miriam+minger

Miriam Minger


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Still caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Nothing new to tag today


----------



## Steve Vernon

Wow. I'm still working on tagging up with all of my Amazon.com kindle-colleagues but let's throw the hat this way too. No telling what will stick.

Just three kindle releases so far.

Nothing to Lose
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004KSR2FE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

Devil Tree
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devil-Tree-ebook/dp/B004OA6M3G/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Long Horn, Big Shaggy
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Long-Horn-Big-Shaggy-ebook/dp/B004SD2CNS/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_2
Thanks for all the help, folks.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Supper is calling, but for now I've tagged

Gregory Bresiger
Mackenzie Morgan
Grace Elliot


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Steve Vernon said:


> Wow. I'm still working on tagging up with all of my Amazon.com kindle-colleagues but let's throw the hat this way too. No telling what will stick.
> 
> Just three kindle releases so far.
> 
> Nothing to Lose
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004KSR2FE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> Devil Tree
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devil-Tree-ebook/dp/B004OA6M3G/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1
> 
> Long Horn, Big Shaggy
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Long-Horn-Big-Shaggy-ebook/dp/B004SD2CNS/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_2
> Thanks for all the help, folks.


I had to copy your US tags to your UK pages, but you're tagged.

Unless you have purchased something from Amazon UK, your tags won't stick. It looks like the tags count to the tagger but not to the taggee and they won't count where it counts.

You can buy a paperback from the UK marketplace for a penny and then have it shipped to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Returning after a brief trip back to New Orleans ... where I lived for 8 years. Unbelievable weather after the ice and snow in Boston. I am once again requesting tags for my suspense thriller, Absolution, on amazon-uk. I tried to change the sig line to make the link clear, US vs UK links. I would appreciate your tags in UK store very much and promise to return the favor. Thanks!


----------



## Atmcbom

Thanks for all the tags guys!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chaos-Mortalitus/dp/B004TGV4GK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1301483666&sr=8-1


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Only new one for me was Steve. I tagged Nothing to Lose, Devil Tree, and Long Horn, Big Shaggy. Welcome to the thread.

Thanks for the tags.

The Master's Chair in the UK store.
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Phew! All caught up. 
Here is my link:

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Music & Mayhem


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Susan Fleet


----------



## Selene Coulter

Caught up with Steve.


----------



## MSTHRILLER

Please add mine for tagging:
Burn Out
Catching up on all tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MSTHRILLER said:


> Please add mine for tagging:
> Burn Out
> Catching up on all tags.


Tagged you. Welcome to the thread. Just go back six pages and tag forward from there to catch all the active taggers.

In order to tag in the UK and have them count, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger as if they counted, but the taggee won't see them and neither will the category count.

You can purchase a paperback from Amazon UK marketplace for a penny and ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up, thanks everybody.

I tagged:

Hohenstein Vernon (3)
Meade Aren/Tavius

Here are my UK books for easy-access tagging (thank you!)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004IEA8GK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001PBFEL8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083017&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083050&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Fantastic cover, Sibel. Good luck.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Caught up again.


----------



## Kelvin

Catching up on all tags....

This is mine: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fast-Forward-Into-The-Future/dp/B004TTW4RA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302268992&sr=8-1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

MSTHRILLER
sibel hodge (new book)

Kelvin: i didn't see any tags for your new book


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LexyHarper said:


> HI All,
> 
> *PLEASE READ!!!*
> 
> I just saw this posted in one of KDP Tag group I'm a member of:
> 
> "I contacted Amazon uk regarding tags. Here is there response:
> 'Our Tags feature is being discontinued and the ability to create new tags is no longer available on Amazon. We understand that this may be inconvenient for some customers but we appreciate that you took the time to contact us with your feedback. We are continually working to fine >tune our website and offer useful features for our customers. "
> 
> Lexy xxxx


I hope they won't take away the tags we already have.

ETA: I just added a tag to one of my books with no problem. Let's just keep going until we get blocked out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kelvin, you need to add some tags. 

In order to have tagging privileges in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. You can purchase a paperback for .01 from the Amazon UK Marketplace and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Sad news about Amazon UK discontinuing the use of tags -- is there any chance it's not true? 

Anyway, caught up with:

Ms Thriller
Sibel Hodge


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LexyHarper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I haven't had a chance to investigate my earlier post, but Amazon UK has always seemed ill equipped to deal with bulk tags. I don't doubt that there is some truth in the statement.
> Lexy xxxx


Let us now if you find out anything more. In the meantime, we'll just keep on keeping on.


----------



## AG

Lots of catching up to do

Happy tagging everyone


----------



## Kelvin

liam.judge said:


> TAGGED...
> 
> MSTHRILLER
> sibel hodge (new book)
> 
> Kelvin: i didn't see any tags for your new book


Wow, really? That's strange. If you can try the link again, you'd see it. O, wait. That's the US page. I keep mixing the two. I'll put up some tags in a bit. Please, try the link again


----------



## Jowitch21

Wow! this is never ending. am catching up, will get there in the end

Happy tagging


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kelvin said:


> Wow, really? That's strange. If you can try the link again, you'd see it. O, wait. That's the US page. I keep mixing the two. I'll put up some tags in a bit. Please, try the link again


I copied your US tags over to the UK so you're tagged on both sides of the pond.


----------



## stuartneild

Hi Everyone

I could do with a little help tagging my latest.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Horror-Stories/dp/B004USOLGW/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1302342662&sr=8-11


----------



## Gertie Kindle

stuartneild said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I could do with a little help tagging my latest.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Horror-Stories/dp/B004USOLGW/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1302342662&sr=8-11


All tagged up. Good luck.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Traci - Burn Out
Sibel - Be Careful What You Wish For
Kelvin - Fast Forward
Stuart - Horror Stories

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Mehryinett

I'm caught up. Easy this time.

If anyone can find the time to tag my new novella, Aching for Marvin, I'd be hugely grateful. The link is next to the big colourful book in my sig but here's the link as well

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aching-for-Marvin/dp/B004VSZ692/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302360351&sr=8-1


----------



## Selene Coulter

Caught up here too.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'll keep tagging ...until Amazon stop them. Seems to be OK at the moment.
All caught up again, a couple of you I tagged UK and US books.
Here is my UK link:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Many thanks, Grace x


----------



## SebastianDark

Alright, just got everybody on last six pages. A little bit of reciprocity?

book: THE TARGETS

tags: thriller, police procedural, horror


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Kelvin (i tagged your us. links but i need the uk links also)
stuartneild (latest book)
Mehryinett
SebastianDark


----------



## Mrs.Smith

I'm new to this forum, and this thread. I just found the one for the US tags yesterday. Is this one like that one where newbies would start at a different page?

Melissa


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SebastianDark said:


> Alright, just got everybody on last six pages. A little bit of reciprocity?
> 
> book: THE TARGETS
> 
> tags: thriller, police procedural, horror


Got you tagged. Welcome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mrs.Smith said:


> I'm new to this forum, and this thread. I just found the one for the US tags yesterday. Is this one like that one where newbies would start at a different page?
> 
> Melissa


Six pages back works just fine, same as the US.

What's different is that you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK for your tagging to be effective. It will look to the tagger like the tags count but not to the taggee.

You can purchase a paperback from the Amazon UK marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.


----------



## swcleveland

All caught up!


----------



## Dan Ames

Caught up with this page and the previous!


----------



## 5711

Andrew Ashling said:


> New for me:
> 
> Steve Anderson: False Refuge, Losing Role, already had Besserwisser
> 
> All caught up again.


Thanks, Andrew. Hi all. I'm caught up again from my previous catch-up back on page 92. Here are my UK tags for newcomers:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003D7LVRS

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002W5RGDA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NU5LCW

Thanks for doing it!


----------



## 28612

Did these:
Michele Brenton x3 (couldn't find the other books)
Andrew, when I just checked, it showed as my having tagged both uk books (also us) and the tag counts were both around 30 for uk
Katie - x2 - welcome
Through p79

... then death in the family and was away about a month. Now have caught up from p 79-98 by tagging:

Steve A x3
Laura L's new
Mica + new one
Willie's new + then newer new
Kavita
Maria
Alessandra X2
Selene x2
Sarah
GW
MT
T.K.
Harry's new
Nicholas x2
Dan H x3
Sybil's new
Susan
Gretchen
Sarah's new
Selene's new + then newer new
Sibel H's pb + new antho + then new new
Julie K
Iain
Javier
Huw
Todd
Mehry x4
Dan M
Rai
Steve V x3
Traci
Stuart's new

Thanks in advance for all tags! My UK list:
WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wedding-Party-The-Series/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_55?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680504&sr=1-55

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gradys-Wedding-The-Series/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_54?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680642&sr=1-54

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Almost-a-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Family-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rodeo-Nights/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-a-Family-Man/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-New-World/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancher-Meets-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoops/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-12

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Love-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-13

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15


----------



## stuartneild

Just caught up with tagging you all.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Kelvin said:


> Wow, really? That's strange. If you can try the link again, you'd see it. O, wait. That's the US page. I keep mixing the two. I'll put up some tags in a bit. Please, try the link again


Kelvin, your tags really don't describe your books well. I have no idea, for example, what genre your "Fast Forward: Into the Future" book falls into.

Is it Science Fiction and the travelling into the future is literal, or is it literary fiction and only figurative.

You may want tags like: sf, romance, time travel, adventure
Or you may want something more like: literary fiction, romantic, writing, lost love
Or it may be a Romance novel, in which case you want readers searching for: contemporary romance, romance, love story, etc.

Just let us know what sort of tags you'd like in a list, like above and we'll add them in.

Anyway, all caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

All caught up again.


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Beatriz

Bar steward said:


> Now Kindle books are available on Amazon UK, maybe us UK authors should tag each other since from what I can gather all the tags have gone back to 0 on the UK pages.
> 
> My UK page is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memoirs-bar-steward-14th-25th-August/dp/B003X9571W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281014319&sr=8-1&tag=kindleboards-21
> I tagged you.
> 
> ~~~~
> _Admin note: you can use our U.K. Link-Maker to easily make text or book cover links to your books on Amazon.co.uk. Here's the link: http://www.kboards.com/uklink_


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

LexyHarper said:


> HI All, *PLEASE READ!!!*
> 
> I just saw this posted in one of KDP Tag group I'm a member of: "I contacted Amazon uk regarding tags. Here is there response: ur Tags feature is being discontinued and the ability to create new tags is no longer available on Amazon. We understand that this may be inconvenient for some customers but we appreciate that you took the time to contact us with your feedback. We are continually working to fine >tune our website and offer useful features for our customers. " Lexy xxxx


WOW! Sometimes it just seems like amazon UK doesn't want to sell books! In any case THANKS to all who tagged my book. I've been tagging others' like crazy, but I keep getting mixed information about what happens when US authors tag on the UK site. Some say the tags won't "stick" because I don't have an amazon-uk account and have never bought anything there. Comments?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Music & Mayhem said:


> WOW! Sometimes it just seems like amazon UK doesn't want to sell books! In any case THANKS to all who tagged my book. I've been tagging others' like crazy, but I keep getting mixed information about what happens when US authors tag on the UK site. Some say the tags won't "stick" because I don't have an amazon-uk account and have never bought anything there. Comments?


It will look to the tagger as if they stick but not to the taggee and they don't count toward the rankings in "products tagged with."


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I am caught up . . . many fewer on this thread which puzzles me.

And I have a new book that I would appreciate some love for . . . 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-My-Heart-Novel-Arthur/dp/B004W0C890/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302483153&sr=1-1

Thanks so much!


----------



## Rai Aren

Hi peeps,

I've got all the new & latest UK books tagged!

Thanks so much for everyone's tagging efforts, it's most appreciated! 

Cheers,

Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands, 2009 ReadersFavorite.com 'Fiction-Mystery' Silver Medalist, SECOND EDITION


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sarah Woodbury said:


> I am caught up . . . many fewer on this thread which puzzles me.


Probably because you have to have purchased something in the UK to have tagging privileges.



> And I have a new book that I would appreciate some love for . . .
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-My-Heart-Novel-Arthur/dp/B004W0C890/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302483153&sr=1-1
> 
> Thanks so much!


Got you tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Careful
Cold My Heart
Walk in the Woods


----------



## Selene Coulter

And I am up to date again.

Happy Monday, folks!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Sarah Woodbury (new book)
Gertie (new book)


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Sarah Woodbury: Cold...
Magarate Lake: Walk... 

Caught up again.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Mehry - Aching for Marvin
Sebastian - The Targets
Sarah - Cold My Heart
Rai - Secret of the Sand
Margaret - A Walk In The Woods

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Tagged up . . . thanks for the tags for Cold My Heart: http://tinyurl.com/5vxrm67


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up to here


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.


----------



## Mehryinett

Done Sarah Woodbury
Gertie's new one.

Others I'm up to date with


----------



## Jowitch21

Playing catch up guys: here to say a big thank you for the return tags on both my books.


----------



## Maria Staal

Hi Everyone,

I have been on holiday for almost a fortnight. Will try to catch up in the coming days!

Maria


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Weird - can't find any tags.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

sibelhodge said:


> All up to date again!
> 
> Jan, the tags are really playing up in UK lately. You have to refresh the page loads to get them to show up, then they take forever to accept the tick! Doh!


Thanks. Glad it's not just me having a problem. Will try again later.


----------



## DanM

After much grief, I finally have a UK account, so I can begin returning your tags. The difficulty wasn't so much in getting the account as it was in finding a computer willing to perform the task. First my computer got sick; then it died; then the new one I bought to replace it died. So now I'm on my third computer in only eight days.

Tags: adventure, strong woman, suspense, kidnap, lottery, quake, riveting, ancient, warning, gold, mountain girl, mountain men, backwoods, feud, abduction

The Quaking Sun


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DanM said:


> After much grief, I finally have a UK account, so I can begin returning your tags. The difficulty wasn't so much in getting the account as it was in finding a computer willing to perform the task. First my computer got sick; then it died; then the new one I bought to replace it died. So now I'm on my third computer in only eight days.
> 
> Tags: adventure, strong woman, suspense, kidnap, lottery, quake, riveting, ancient, warning, gold, mountain girl, mountain men, backwoods, feud, sun
> 
> The Quaking Sun


Good for you. I had already tagged you. Thanks for the tags back.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Mehry Inett x1
Steve Vernon x3
Kelvin x1
Stuart Neild x1
Sebastian Dark x1

All caught up again.

Thanks for the tags! 
From the Shadows (UK)
Shadows of Myth and Legend (UK)
She Smells the Dead (UK)
Spirit Storm (UK)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

E.J., I had missed two of your books but I'm all caught up with you now.


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up, thanks everybody.

Today was a real battle, sometimes I had to refresh several times to get those tags to show up...

Here are my UK books for easy-access tagging (thank you!)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004IEA8GK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001PBFEL8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083017&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083050&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I had already tagged everyone, so I took time to check all of the ones listed since my last post. A few had some new tags which I got today, but other that that, nothing new to do.

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Rai Aren

Hi taggers,

I managed to add a few more tags today, the system is really slow and difficult, but I was persistent!

Cheers,

Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands, 2009 ReadersFavorite.com 'Fiction-Mystery' Silver Medalist, SECOND EDITION


----------



## Grace Elliot

Whoops! That was a mistake - havent stopped by for a while and now have repetitive strain injury from hitting the keys to catch up! (Well, maybe I'm exagerrating just a little.)
Anyhow, been hard at it and would love some return tag- love.
Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Many thanks,
Grace x


----------



## swcleveland

It's starting to look like tags at Amazon UK really are a thing of the past.  The entire tags section is gone from my listing, and it looks like it's gone from every other one I've checked, too...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

swcleveland said:


> It's starting to look like tags at Amazon UK really are a thing of the past. The entire tags section is gone from my listing, and it looks like it's gone from every other one I've checked, too...


Mine are still there and I was able to add tags to my new release last week. Don't count them out yet. TT wasn't working, though.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I couldn't get the tags to come up on any of the books I looked at on UK. Fortunately, I think I had already tagged everyone, but I wonder what the problem is. Do the same people run both sites? 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Mehryinett

Someone said they are getting rid of tags on the UK site. I don't know the rationale but it might be to stop us trying to get an advantage.


----------



## Selene Coulter

I am still up to date but couldn't get tags to come up either.
So might be curtains for UK tags.
Stabbed in the heart by my own countrymen...


----------



## DanM

I've tried everything I know of to tag, and nothing seems to work.  I've been able to get some tags to show up, but I cannot 'add to' or 'agree with' any of them.  It doesn't matter whether I use the initial screen or 'TT.'  I will keep trying, but based on other posts in this discussion it doesn't look good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If you go to the discussion forums and "jump to tag" you'll see that no products are listed. You can search for products to tag with the tag that you're looking for, but you can't find products you've already tagged with that tag. 

I guess it's over, folks. Unless someone can figure out how to use the new system through the forum.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I take it back. I just tagged two books on Amazon UK from the tagging thread there.

Here's the link to the thread.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/tag/kindle%20book/forum/ref=cm_cd_notf_message?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2K6T1Z8BQZ9N0&cdPage=6&cdThread=TxFOTE527AVGNO#Mx2Y96ZG7L3WXIA


----------



## swcleveland

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I take it back. I just tagged two books on Amazon UK from the tagging thread there.


"Reader's" link was actually to Amazon.com, rather than UK...


----------



## JFHilborne

Tagged the last page.


----------



## Mehryinett

Did the tags just come up or did you need to search for them, JF?


----------



## Abigail

I very often don't see the tags for UK, I wondered if they were going. Or there is a glitch because there has been issues finding UK tags for a long time.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up. Tags seem to be working well today. I'm not frustrated at all, which is unusual after trying to tag on the UK site.


----------



## Jowitch21

Thanks to everyon one for your tags, keep em coming & I will keep tagging: Caught up for now, will be back very soon


----------



## AG

Thanks to all for your tags, I will keep tagging: Catching up slowly


----------



## Gertie Kindle

swcleveland said:


> "Reader's" link was actually to Amazon.com, rather than UK...


Oh, poo. Didn't notice that.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tags were there tonight, so I checked most of the books on this page. 

Tagged 
Jenny -  No Ailbi  
Jowitch - Bright Lights and Champagne

All the rest of my check marks were showing.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Tags working this evening. All caught up. 

Thanks for the tags!
From the Shadows (UK)
Shadows of Myth and Legend (UK)
She Smells the Dead (UK)
Spirit Storm (UK)


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Amazon UK has been acting up the last days.
Still caught up.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up and I have a new one:



Tags (at present):

fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction

And, hey, we made page 100!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Caught up and I have a new one:
> 
> 
> 
> Tags (at present):
> 
> fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction
> 
> And, hey, we made page 100!


Congrats. You're all tagged up with only one refresh.


----------



## stuartneild

All caught up, but could do with some tags for my latest.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-First-Ghost-Town/dp/B004XJ47HQ/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1303480651&sr=8-13

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

stuartneild said:


> All caught up, but could do with some tags for my latest.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-First-Ghost-Town/dp/B004XJ47HQ/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1303480651&sr=8-13
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I didn't see any tags in the tt box. I checked your US editions to copy the tags over and there were no tags there, either.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

D A Boulter - The Steadfasting
Stuart - The First Ghost Town

Caught up again. Thanks for the tags.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Stuart. While I was at it, I tagged you on amazon de just to see if it would work. Please check to see if my tags are showing for you. If they do, then we probably don't have to make a purchase there to tag.


----------



## stuartneild

I can't see any tags on the German site I'm afraid.
I only just realised today that it was up and running.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

stuartneild said:


> I can't see any tags on the German site I'm afraid.
> I only just realised today that it was up and running.


You may have to sign in to see them. Just use your regular Amazon sign in. I'm going to put tags on mine anyway.


----------



## stuartneild

I'm signed in but can't see anthing yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

stuartneild said:


> I'm signed in but can't see anthing yet.


I put them on The First Ghost Town. When I go in, I can see them. I'm wondering if I have to buy something to be able to tag so the taggee sees it? It's probably the same as UK.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

All caught up.

Those of us who can: I would appreciate, if you have the time, some tags on the German editions. Links in signature.

It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Those of us who can: I would appreciate, if you have the time, some tags on the German editions. Links in signature.
> 
> It's greatly appreciated.


I bought a book and had it sent to:

Oxfam-Buchshop
Furstenfelder Strasse 7
80331 Munich, Deutschland

Apparently, there's no shipping charge within Germany. It wasn't easy getting through the process, but the site is pretty much the same as US/UK and there's always google to translate.

So, if anyone is interested, that's how I did it.

I'm going to tag you, Andrew. Please give me a chance to get it done and then check to see if they show. I think you'll need to sign in to the site first.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew, I was able to tag A Dish Served Cold but not the other one. I refreshed a dozen times and the tags wouldn't come up. I only had to refresh a few times for the first one. Looks like DE is going to be as quirky as UK.

Let me know if your tags show up.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I put them on The First Ghost Town. When I go in, I can see them. I'm wondering if I have to buy something to be able to tag so the taggee sees it? It's probably the same as UK.


I checked The First Ghost Town and also Ariana's Pride. Couldn't see tags on either one.

Anyway, caught up on Amazon UK thread. Ich weiss nicht ob ich im Deutchen Amazon 'tagen' werden. Genug ist genug.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> I checked The First Ghost Town and also Ariana's Pride. Couldn't see tags on either one.


I haven't put them on mine yet. I did purchase something after I put the tags on The First Ghost Town. Apparently, it's not retroactive. I'm going to spend some time today transferring over the reviews I've written. If that works, then I'm okay for tagging.



> Anyway, caught up on Amazon UK thread. Ich weiss nicht ob ich im Deutchen Amazon 'tagen' werden. Genug ist genug.


Show off!


----------



## Guest

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OEIT7E

I need to set up tags on the German page.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thundergeoff said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OEIT7E
> 
> I need to set up tags on the German page.


I had already tagged you.

I think you're going to have to purchase something from DE for your tags to be effective.

I bought a book and had it sent to:

Oxfam-Buchshop
Furstenfelder Strasse 7
80331 Munich, Deutschland


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Has anyone tried to put tags up on the amazon-Germany site?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Music & Mayhem said:


> Has anyone tried to put tags up on the amazon-Germany site?


You have to buy something just like UK. See my previous post for what I did.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Steadfasting
1st Ghost Town

I guess the rumors of the tag's demise at UK have been greatly exaggerated...


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

All caught up. 


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think you're going to have to purchase something from DE for your tags to be effective.
> 
> I bought a book and had it sent to:
> 
> Oxfam-Buchshop
> Furstenfelder Strasse 7
> 80331 Munich, Deutschland


Thanks for the information.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Selene Coulter

And caught up here.
Will worry about Germany next week. (Margaret, thanks for the helpful advice on how to get something ordered)

Here's my new one:

http://amzn.to/eysqbh

Thank you.

This thread is like a ghost town compared to the US one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sibelhodge said:


> Up to date again! Phew!
> 
> I tried but they keep disappearing.


Have you made a purchase? Mine are still there.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Andrew, I was able to tag A Dish Served Cold but not the other one. I refreshed a dozen times and the tags wouldn't come up. I only had to refresh a few times for the first one. Looks like DE is going to be as quirky as UK.
> 
> Let me know if your tags show up.


Gertie, thank you so much for trying. I had the same experience. For some reason the tags on "Bonds" don't always show up. 
On "Dish" your tags did show up.
I tried to tag "Catherine and the Captain". Your first tag should now be at 3, the rest at 2.

Let me know if it worked, and I'll do the others.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> Gertie, thank you so much for trying. I had the same experience. For some reason the tags on "Bonds" don't always show up.
> On "Dish" your tags did show up.
> I tried to tag "Catherine and the Captain". Your first tag should now be at 3, the rest at 2.
> 
> Let me know if it worked, and I'll do the others.


Kindle showed up as 3 and the others as 1. I refreshed several times and the numbers stayed the same.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up.

There's a German singer whose music I like and, hey, I thought, I could just buy one of her new albums, which aren't available over here. How much could shipping be? After all, I ordered a CD from Amazon UK and only payed about $10 CDN for the CD and Shipping. The Germans want *14 Euros* for shipping & handling for one flipping CD. The Brits only want £3. Gagh!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Caught up.
> 
> There's a German singer whose music I like and, hey, I thought, I could just buy one of her new albums, which aren't available over here. How much could shipping be? After all, I ordered a CD from Amazon UK and only payed about $10 CDN for the CD and Shipping. The Germans want *14 Euros* for shipping & handling for one flipping CD. The Brits only want £3. Gagh!


What's that come to? About $20? Unbelievable. I fully intend to deduct the $12 I spent from my taxes as a promotional expense.

I don't think it's worth it at this point to start a DE tagging thread. I think we can do it from here as authors let us know when they've purchased something.


----------



## daveconifer

Caught up, thanks everybody.

I tagged A. Drakuvich

Here are my UK books for easy-access tagging (thank you!)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004IEA8GK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001PBFEL8/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d3_i3?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ZVGY96WMN1MWT0BSGZP&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Snodgrass-Vacation/dp/B002U0KXR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083017&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Man-of-Steel/dp/B0017DPWO8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1298083050&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FireHouse/dp/B0013GSV9M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwback/dp/B0013HJDNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_1


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up. Phew - have repetitive strain injury on the first finger of my left hand now! 
thanks for all your return tags. 
Grace x

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Only new one for me was Selene's The Huntress and the Doe.

I'm not going to worry about DE yet. I'm trying to get my second fantasy ready to publish. I'll tackle DE after I finally get The Dragon's Flame up.

My links are in my sig, but I think everyone here has already tagged them.


----------



## SidneyW

I have a new book up. I've been heavilly tagging from the U.S. thread. What #is it where you find all of the links for UK tagging?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eyes/dp/B004XQVSQW/


----------



## Patty Jansen

Some of my books have no tags in the UK store. I can't add them, either. Neither can I 'like' them. What to do?


----------



## J.L. McPherson

I'm in, I will go back six pages and start from there.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SIQOAA


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got the newcomers tagged and welcome. You only have to go back six pages and tag forward from there.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patty Jansen said:


> Some of my books have no tags in the UK store. I can't add them, either. Neither can I 'like' them. What to do?


Patty, post the links and list the tags you want for the books you're having a problem with. I'll be glad to add the tags for you. Sometimes, it helps if a different person tries it. UK tags are very quirky.

When you list the tags, list them with commas in between, e.g.

mystery, suspense, thriller


----------



## AJB

It's taken ages for me to be able to tag the UK version of my book (I've spent enough money there in the past...).

Anyway, they're there now (I think...). (http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046A9PB0)

Will work back from here to tag everyone else's stuff. Well, maybe not all the way to page 1. ;-)

Thanks,

Amanda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AJB said:


> It's taken ages for me to be able to tag the UK version of my book (I've spent enough money there in the past...).
> 
> Anyway, they're there now (I think...). (http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046A9PB0)
> 
> Will work back from here to tag everyone else's stuff. Well, maybe not all the way to page 1. ;-)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amanda


Got you tagged, Amanda. Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Huntress
Midnight Eyes
The Gorge
Roman & Runaway


----------



## Patty Jansen

Being in Australia, I'm a Book Depository gal. No postage, see?

I noticed that some people have added tags for some of my books, for which many thanks.

Ones as yet untagged are:

Out of Here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004WF38RQ

tags: short fiction, anthology, science fiction, fantasy

Watcher's Web: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YDN934

tags: social SF, Science Fiction, fantasy, female characters, romance

Whispering Willows: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004W9BTKK

tags: short story, fantasy, magic


----------



## TLH

Time to focus on the UK. Count me in. All start about 5-6 pages back and try and catch up.
Thanks.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/


----------



## Mehryinett

I've caught up with the few people who have managed to make the UK tagging system work. 

Grace Elliot
AJB
Sidney Williams
and GW Jefferies
oh, and Patty Jansen.
TLH, I couldn't see a link for your UK version of your book, sorry!

If anyone can bear to cope with the awfulness of amazon.co.uk, I'd appreciate what tags you can manage, especially for Aching for Marvin and Payback, which are in the sig, marked UK.

Thank you!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi everyone,

Couldn't tag for a few weeks as I was moving house, but am now back and my tagging finger is ready. Did the following:

Stuart Neild -- x2
Kevlin
MehryInett
Sebastian Dark
Dan M
Selene Coulter
Margaret -- new one (good luck!)
Sidney W
JL McPherson
Patty Jansen -- x3
AJ Braithwaite

--------------

Mine in the UK:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Andrew Ashling

All caught up until here.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with

Patty Jansen x 5
J L McPherson
A Walk in the Woods
AJB
Mehryinett
Sibel Hodge

Some of the pages had to be refreshed before the tags would show.

Would appreciate some tags for my new Leon Chameleon book. You should be able to see them on this link. If not, would you mind trying to refresh the page. Thanks muchly. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B004VHI7EE/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged and welcome.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Sidney - Midnight Eyes
Patty - The Far Horizon, Whispering Willows, His Name In Lights, Out of Here
J L McPherson - The Gorge
A J B - The Roman and the Runaway
T L H - Chop Suey
Jan - Leon and the Missing Canary Eggs

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice week.


----------



## Tara Shuler

I'm working on getting caught up this morning.

I'd appreciate it if you all could tag my second book, which just came out last night.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTPH3S

Tags:

blood haze, tara shuler, vampire, paranormal, paranormal romance, shelter, storm, vampire books, vampire series, vampire romance, vampire love story, young adult


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tara Shuler said:


> I'm working on getting caught up this morning.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you all could tag my second book, which just came out last night.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTPH3S
> 
> Tags:
> 
> blood haze, tara shuler, vampire, paranormal, paranormal romance, shelter, storm, vampire books, vampire series, vampire romance, vampire love story, young adult


Done ... Good luck!


----------



## Selene Coulter

Caught up with all the new ones. 

You can skip more than a week on this thread and have less to tag than a day on the US one!


----------



## TLH

Okay, I believe I got everyone from 99 on.

here's my uk link

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/


----------



## Tess St John

I've been working from page 99 forward...having a hard time with the UK site though...some I can do without any problems, but some tags aren't there and when I refresh and the tags show up, sometimes they fail! Very frustrating.

I will the ones that failed again later!

This is the link to Second Chances! Thanks for any tags.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-Series/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1304367972&sr=8-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess St John said:


> I've been working from page 99 forward...having a hard time with the UK site though...some I can do without any problems, but some tags aren't there and when I refresh and the tags show up, sometimes they fail! Very frustrating.
> 
> I will the ones that failed again later!
> 
> This is the link to Second Chances! Thanks for any tags.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-Series/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1304367972&sr=8-1


Got you tagged and welcome. Are you using the tt box? It's easier if a save fails just to click one thing again (and again) than it is to try to save failed tags individually.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks so much Gertie/Margaret!

I'm off to work on this!


----------



## Tess St John

Well, I've tried two different charities in the uk to send the book to, but Amazon keeps telling me those aren't correct addresses! I guess I'll just send myself a book...

But wow, I've gotten a sale today since you tagged SC, Margaret/Gertie! Coincidence? I think not!  Thanks so much.

Back to trying to buy something over there!


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Patty x 3
Chop Suey
Storm
Second Chances


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess St John said:


> Well, I've tried two different charities in the uk to send the book to, but Amazon keeps telling me those aren't correct addresses! I guess I'll just send myself a book...


Wait until you try to buy something from the DE site and you don't speak German. 

Try an Oxfam shop. There are tons of them around. Or a library. Libraries all over the world need our support.

When I bought I didn't know we could buy from the marketplace. I ended up buying a mass market paperback (Dick Francis) and with shipping, it came to $20. Not too bad.



> But wow, I've gotten a sale today since you tagged SC, Margaret/Gertie! Coincidence? I think not! Thanks so much.
> 
> Back to trying to buy something over there!


Congratulations! You're very welcome. That's what we do here. Tagging really works.

BTW, I've been Gertie here for well over two years and I have no idea who "Margaret" is.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Tess St. John
Jan Hurst Nicholson
Tara
Ty Hutchinson


----------



## William Meikle

All caught up.

Here's my list for the newcomers

NOVELS

Generations: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CC15OI

SHORT STORY COLLECTIONS

Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS5PLG

NOVELLAS

The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G5Z3DE

INDIVIDUAL SHORT STORIES at 70p each

Abominable : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Tara - Storm - US and UK, Shelter 
Tess - Second Chances

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## Tess St John

Okay, after trying four different addresses in the UK...I just ended up having to mail myself a penny book!

And I did get to get everyone's books on this page. All except William's Individual Short Stories...for some reason the tags wouldn't come up for me...I will try them again later.

I will go back tomorrow and start on the next page back...how far should I go back Six pages like the other tagging thread

Here is my link to the UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-Series/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1304550602&sr=8-1

Thanks for any tags!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess St John said:


> Okay, after trying four different addresses in the UK...I just ended up having to mail myself a penny book!
> 
> And I did get to get everyone's books on this page. All except William's Individual Short Stories...for some reason the tags wouldn't come up for me...I will try them again later.
> 
> I will go back tomorrow and start on the next page back...how far should I go back Six pages like the other tagging thread
> 
> Here is my link to the UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-Series/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1304550602&sr=8-1
> 
> Thanks for any tags!


Yes, six pages is fine. I already tagged you so just have fun with the quirkiness of UK tags.


----------



## Dawn Judd

I'd like to get in on this one as well. I'll go start tagging right away.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Reining-In-The-Network/dp/B003I851OG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1304556604&sr=1-2
vampire, vampires, vampire series, vampire romance, fantasy, paranormal fantasy, paranormal romance, undead, thirst, dawn judd, kindleboards author, trilogy, blood, bitten

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Phantom-Rising-The-Network-ebook/dp/B002LLNFDA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2
vampire, vampires, vampire series, vampire romance, fantasy, paranormal fantasy, paranormal romance, mummy, medium, phantom, ghosts, thirst, kindleboards author, dreams, revenge


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged you, Tess.

Dawn, you don't have any tags showing next to your book.

----------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

The only new ones were Dawn's Reining In and Phantom Rising. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Tess St John

I got a ton done, but the site was having problems...

Lexy, I got four of yours and the others failed...will try again.

And Pale Boundaries failed four times. I'll try again this evening.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Nice to see some new faces here on the UK tagging thread!

All caught up. 

Thanks for the tags!
xx,
E.J.
From the Shadows (UK)
Shadows of Myth and Legend (UK)
She Smells the Dead (UK)
Spirit Storm (UK)


----------



## Alex Sinclair

This is a very good idea. Tagging like a crazy person! But I guess they wouldn't tag very well... tagging like someone who knows what they are doing!

This is the link to my sensual suspense novel, Five Days Notice.

http://www.amazon.com/Five-Days-Notice-ebook/dp/B004YQQO6U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1304259585&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alex Sinclair said:


> This is a very good idea. Tagging like a crazy person! But I guess they wouldn't tag very well... tagging like someone who knows what they are doing!
> 
> This is the link to my sensual suspense novel, Five Days Notice.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Five-Days-Notice-ebook/dp/B004YQQO6U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=digital-text&qid=1304259585&sr=1-1


Tagged you, Alex, and welcome. Just go back six pages and tag forward from there. That way you'll catch all the active taggers.

My 7 are in my siggy. Thanks for the tags back.


----------



## Jowitch21

Hello everyone 

I am back to do some tagging. I have also heard that ticking the like button & the helpful button on a good review helps too so have began doing this. If nothing else the like button only allows you to do it once so great way of knowing I have tagged there at least the once,

Happy tagging


----------



## Tess St John

Oh, yay, Amazon UK was cooperating tonight!  I got all the ones after me and another 20 books tagged!


----------



## Alex Sinclair

Tagged all the new ones after my last post and thanks for the recommendation on where to start. Going to work my way back from there!


----------



## cblewgolf

Been a while as well, started 2 pages back.

Could use a few tags on my new release:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chemist-Based-True-Story/dp/B004YQC3P6/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1304684909&sr=1-9

As well as Deep Rough:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deep-Rough/dp/B004477XM8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304685101&sr=1-1

Thanks all!


----------



## Tess St John

Alex, I didn't see any tags on The Chemist, but I did tag Deep Rough.

I'm caught up again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I copied the US tags for The Chemist over to the UK site.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Argh! Taken forever to catch up but here I am. 
Thanks for all the tags (PS I'm tagging and liking.)
Grace x

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up.

Tagged:
Alex - Five Days Notice, Under the Midnight Sky
Chris - The Chemist

Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

D.A. Boulter (new book)
stuartneild
Selene Coulter (latest book)
SidneyW (new book)
J.L. McPherson
AJB
Patty Jansen
TLH
Jan Hurst-Nicholson (new book)
Tara Shuler
Tess St John
Dawn Judd
Alex Sinclair
cblewgolf


----------



## liam.judge

Hi
Can anyone who hasn't tagged my book yet help me out and tag it? I wanna' get back to the top of the rankings in my book category. Thanks in advance. Here's the U.K. link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Who-Hate/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1304861036&sr=1-2


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Dawn x 2
Five Days Notice
The Chemist


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

I can finally tag in the UK, so I'm going to work my way back and keep tagging until I get caught up. Would appreciate some tags on my books.

http://tinyurl.com/3c2g3g6

http://tinyurl.com/44ccjlz

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> I can finally tag in the UK, so I'm going to work my way back and keep tagging until I get caught up. Would appreciate some tags on my books.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3c2g3g6
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/44ccjlz
> 
> Linda


Congratulations, Linda. I had already tagged you.

Just go back six pages and tag forward from there.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Thanks, Margaret. Got pages 103 and 104 totally done. I had truly forgotten how many books you and Willie and Lexy have. Wow! Will keep going backwards.

http://tinyurl.com/3c2g3g6

http://tinyurl.com/44ccjlz

Linda


----------



## Tess St John

I've caught up again...

Here is mine for anyone who hasn't tagged it yet.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-Series/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304897781&sr=1-1

Happy Mother's Day, everyone!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Finished page 102, 103, 104. Jan, I didn't see any tags on your book. It's taking two to three tries on everything this morning, so I'll come back later and do some more.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Liam, I had already tagged you. I checked to be sure.

Linda, I tagged Sacred Secrets. I had already tagged The Gifts.

Have a nice day.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

cblewgolf
Alex Sinclair
Linda S Prather

------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Linda S. Prather

Mackenzie: Thanks for the tags


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Time for me to catch up on this thread as well. Here are my UK links:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00408AYJU
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004V9HFRM
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004WSQNZ2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XD9IZS
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004S7A9AM
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GNFXWW


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Some of these UK pages are not working for me right now. I'll try again later.


----------



## Selene Coulter

Happy Monday, folks.

Up to date.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up. I see the UK pages are up to their usual tricks.


----------



## Tess St John

Sybil, the second, third, and fourth books had no tags...

I'm caught up!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Phew, all caught up. Must come back more often!
My link is:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thank you.
G x


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up! (except Sybil...some of your books do not have any tags listed)

Thanks for the tags. 
xx,
E.J.
From the Shadows (UK)
Shadows of Myth and Legend (UK)
She Smells the Dead (UK)
Spirit Storm (UK)


----------



## A K Smith

I bought a book via .co.uk and sent it to a UK library.  However I can't get tags to stick on my book, and I also don't see pricing information anymore.  Can anyone advise me what I've done wrong?


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Some scary ones!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A K Smith said:


> I bought a book via .co.uk and sent it to a UK library. However I can't get tags to stick on my book, and I also don't see pricing information anymore. Can anyone advise me what I've done wrong?


You won't see pricing on any kindle book because you can't buy kindle books from the UK. If you saw the prices before, it was because you weren't signed in.

Sometimes it's a problem getting tags to stick to your own books. If you give me the links and list the tags, I'll put them in for you. List them horizontally with a , in between each.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Alexandra.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Finished pages 100 to 104 up to date there. Sybil will have to check yours that don't have tags, as well as the others that don't have tags yet. I can't tag in Germany yet, but will try again later. Thank you guys for tagging back.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Finished pages 100 to 104 up to date there. Sybil will have to check yours that don't have tags, as well as the others that don't have tags yet. I can't tag in Germany yet, but will try again later. Thank you guys for tagging back.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C/
> 
> Linda


Did you get the address I posted for Oxfam in Munich?


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got you, Alexandra -- welcome to the thread!


----------



## Sybil Nelson

Tess St John said:


> Sybil, the second, third, and fourth books had no tags...
> 
> I'm caught up!


Thanks. I'll try to add some myself or post a list here.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Sybil - I copied the tags from the US site for both Priscilla's and The Guardian of Eden. Hope those were the ones you wanted, and I hope they're still there. If not, let me know and I'll delete them.

Alexandra, I tagged both of yours.

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

That's perfect Mackenzie. Thanks!

I think I'm all caught up here now. Here are my links again

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00408AYJU
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004V9HFRM
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004WSQNZ2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XD9IZS
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004S7A9AM
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GNFXWW


----------



## 41419

My UK listing finally accepts tags!

I presume the rules are the same as US tagging (go back 6 pages and work forward).

Are you "Like"-ing books too? I'll do it anyway.

I only have one listing.

*If You Go Into The Woods: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YTI01Y*
They should come up automatically, but in case you need tags: *under a pound, creepy, gaughran, if you go into the woods, kindle, literary, literary fiction, offbeat, quirky, short stories, short story, twilight zone, weird, weird tales, short fiction*

Dave


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

My new one, The Dragon's Flame just went live today. I'd really appreciate some tags for it.

fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle

Thank you very much.


----------



## Harmonious

Hi,

First time on my side of the sea. Have been back 6 pages and liked and tagged like crazy. Yes indeed, hitting 'Like' is good way of knowing if have been there before already. Then TT and copy and paste the tags beneath the window. Took me a while to work that one out too.

Here are my 3 UK books, all tags gratefully received:

Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age (Romantic Comedy)

How To Publish An Ebook On A Budget - An Author's Guide to the Free Yet Professional Way to Get Your Writing Up For Sale on Amazon Kindle, Apple iBooks, Barnes & Noble NOOK, Smashwords and more

Done & Dusted - The Organic Home on a Budget

Thank you! 

Stephanie Zia


----------



## NickSpalding

Hi folks,

I'm going to spend a while catching up in the next few hours with tags. Could I please ask you to tag my second book Life... On A High?

Much obliged!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-On-A-High/dp/B004YQVQAY


----------



## 41419

Hi all,

All caught up from six pages back. It's very buggy isn't it? It often takes a few tries and or reloading to get them stick.

And then, just when you get into a good run, you run into William Meikle's monster list. Wow. That guy could open his own library. Very impressive.

If you are also "Like"-ing the books (are we doing that?), I find it's a little less buggy if you Like it AFTER you tag it. Just FYI.

Some of yours I couldn't tag no matter what:

Margaret Lake - the one with the blue cover
D A Boulter - your new one
Dave Conifer - Wrecker
Dave Conifer - Man of Steel
Dave Conifer - Firehouse
Leslie deBois - Aint no sunshine
Mackenzie Morgain - Dragon's Flame

I "Liked" them anyway and I'll try em again later.

*Mine is here if anyone missed it: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YTI01Y*

Dave


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up with everyone. Lots to tag. Thank goodness UK tagging was playing nice today.


----------



## Charliegirl

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004Y5PLUG

going up, up up...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Charliegirl said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004Y5PLUG
> 
> going up, up up...


All tagged.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Caught up since last post. Sybil your tags appear to be all there now, and I've got you tagged. Margaret, I did see the address but I'm not exactly sure how you do that. I'll go back and look at the post again. Thanks for tagging back, guys.

Linda

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Caught up since last post. Sybil your tags appear to be all there now, and I've got you tagged. Margaret, I did see the address but I'm not exactly sure how you do that. I'll go back and look at the post again. Thanks for tagging back, guys.
> 
> Linda
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C/


Set aside some time and use google translator. The set up for purchasing is pretty much the same as the US & UK sites but not exactly.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Alexandra x 2
Into the Woods
Dragon's Flame
Stephanie x 3
Life on a High


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And all caught up again. Whew!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got you:

Mackenzie Morgan
Charlie Girl
Sybil Nelson -- x3
Dgaughran
Harmonious -- x3
Nick Spalding

---------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged:

Stephanie - An Author's Guide, Done & Dusted, Ten Good Reasons
Nick - Life On High
David - If You Go into the Woods
Charlie - Tricks of the Trade

If you haven't tagged my new one, The Dragon's Flame, please do.

If you prefer to copy/paste, here are some tags that fit.
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle

Thank you.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Thanks, Margaret, I'll do that. All caught up since last post.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## Harmonious

Thanks for all the tags, working a treat. I've now caught up as well 

Stephanie

Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age (Romantic Comedy)

How To Publish An Ebook On A Budget - An Author's Guide to the Free Yet Professional Way to Get Your Writing Up For Sale on Amazon Kindle, Apple iBooks, Barnes & Noble NOOK, Smashwords and more

Done & Dusted - The Organic Home on a Budget


----------



## Guest

I'm working my way through on tags now, but is anyone else finding the tagging a bit flaky this morning?

Fire Season

tag suggestions: thriller, action, adventure, fire, forest fire, drama, flying, aviation, aircraft, crop sprayer, firefighting


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Only new one today was Fire Season.

If you haven't tagged my new one, The Dragon's Flame, please do.

Suggested tags:
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle

Thanks, and have a nice day.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. (Stephanie - your book on eBook publishing on a budget looked so good I bought a copy!)

Here is my UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thanks, Grace x


----------



## William Meikle

Caught up again - here's my list for the newcomers

NOVELS

Generations: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CC15OI

SHORT STORY COLLECTIONS

Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS5PLG

NOVELLAS

The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G5Z3DE

INDIVIDUAL SHORT STORIES at 70p each

Abominable : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. For the newcomers, my 7 are in my siggy.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up! Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-Series/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305214737&sr=1-1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Sybil Nelson
Alexandra Sokoloff
dgaughran
Mackenzie Morgan (latest book)
Harmonious
NickSpalding
Charliegirl
VH Folland
Tess St John


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Nothing new for me to tag this morning.

If you haven't tagged The Dragon's Flame, please do.

Suggested tags:
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult

Thanks for the tags and have a nice weekend.


----------



## DanM

It's a miracle!  I can finally tag here.

I'm calling this post: How To Tag In Ten Easy Steps

Since I first signed up for this discussion (late March or early April):
(1) I learned that I needed a UK account.
(2) So I sent a book to a UK library to get a UK account.
(3) I still couldn't tag because the tags wouldn't come up; tried for several days.
(4) My old computer died, so I had to get a new one.
(5) More efforts to tag failed.
(6) My new computer failed, so I got a new, new computer.
(7) Still couldn't tag; and the discussion seemed to indicate that tagging was dead in the UK
(eight) My Amazon account got screwed up, so I couldn't sign on at all.  Not to Amazon, not to kindle, not to UK.
(9) Someone though it would be clever to steal the copper wire from all the telephone boxes between my house and the county line.  No phone, no internet.  It was like a vacation without the beach.
(10) My phone got reconnected; I tried to tag again; and it worked!

I've started with williammeikle's list on page 88 and will work on catching up, but not all on the same day because I'm still on slow dial-up.

Interesting note: "The number that comes up after 7 " (hereafter TNA7) won't print correctly in this post.  It looked okay on the modify page, so I just typed over it, replacing TNA7 with TNA7.  It still comes up weird, but now it's a different weird.

Went back a third time and changed it to "eight."


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## DanM

Caught up, finally!

The Quaking Sun

Thanks all


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Got all the new ones since my last visit. Actually, Willie, I found one of your novellas I'd missed too. Thanks for tagging back.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C/

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DanM said:


> I'm up through page eighty-nine. Having done some, I thought it would be easier if I put my link in the middle of my post, instead of just having it in my signature, so here it is.
> 
> The Quaking Sun
> 
> Thanks all


Got you tagged and welcome.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

Hey Scott~! I am not ignoring my UK authors/readers...they bought my book, friended me on Goodreads, given great advice and affirmation.

I went to your site ( thnx for the link) and liked and tagged your stuff. I learned from another that tagging stuff with your author name and title brings it up if a reader queries for that instead of genre (stands to reason), so I did that as well. Anyhow, if you get a chance, would you do the same for me?

Thanks so much and great to meet you on the boards~! Tamara

http://www.amazon.com/Death-Whispers-ebook/dp/B004ULVYAU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1305324300&sr=8-2


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up!

p.s. Tamara, your link goes to the US page for your book.

Thanks for the UK tags. 
xx,
E.J.
From the Shadows (UK)
Shadows of Myth and Legend (UK)
She Smells the Dead (UK)
Spirit Storm (UK)


----------



## Tess St John

Tamara, I liked your US page...caught up on everyone!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Harmonious

Caught up.

Thanks so much Grace! I just updated it, hope you got the most recent copy (there's a very interesting section on Tagging now!). If not let me know and I'll send you a Smashwords comp code.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Dan, sorry about all the rotten luck, but you gave me my first chuckle of the day. I tagged your book earlier in this thread.

Tamara, I tagged your US book, but the UK version didn't have any tags. Let us know when you've added some.

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## AJB

I've tagged:

Tricks of the trade
Fire Season
Sacred Secrets & The Gift
Personal Finance...
Stephanie Zia's 3
Nick Spalding's new one
Alexandra Sokoloff's 2 (great covers, BTW)

Mine is at http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046A9PB0

Tags:

young adult, boarding school, family relationships, fathers and sons, runaways, contemporary fiction, kindle, kindle freebie

Thanks!

Amanda


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

DanM
Tamara Rose Blodgett (ibtagged your book, but i didn't see a u.k. link)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tamara, I copied your US tags to your UK edition. All caught up.

Reminder to the newcomers that you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK in order for your tagging to count. It will look to the tagger as if they count but not to the taggee and won't count in the rankings.


----------



## Sybil Nelson

I'm all caught up now. Here are mine.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00408AYJU
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004V9HFRM
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004WSQNZ2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XD9IZS
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004S7A9AM
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004GNFXWW


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up.


----------



## Rai Aren

Hi taggers,

I'm all caught up! I'm not having the problems with UK tagging that were happening before (getting hung up, tags not sticking), so it's great to see it's working again 

Thanks to everyone who has tagged me! Here's my link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secret-ReadersFavorite-com-Fiction-Mystery-Silver-Medalist/dp/B004EEORPW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1292301707&sr=1-6

Cheers,

Rai


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up . . . for the nonce.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tamara, tagged Death Whispers UK today. 

Caught up for now. 

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

Tamara Rose Blodgett (U.K. tags)


----------



## Tess St John

caught up!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

VH Folland
Rose Blodgett

-------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## 41419

All caught up.

Tagging isn't as bad this morning. Not perfect, but a little less tricksy.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Amazon is really slow, but at least it wasn't as bad as I expected. All caught up. Some of you I had already tagged, but saw new tags of cheap Kindle books so I tagged those. Thanks for tagging back.

Linda

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C/


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

First post on the thread - book link above and just about to tag a few on the thread = thanks

Get in Get Out and Get Away may sound strange, but not for your uncles brothers, fathers and grandads. They knew from an early age that one day they would be called up to do their two years national service.
I served my two years in the King's Own Royal Border Regiment. Get in get out and get away is my true memoirs from being a rag tag bunch of lads to smart soldiers that went to the Cameroons in West Africa to keep the peace and oversee a vote on the country's future.
The memoirs include encounters with terrorists' intent on disrupting the process and an eventful raid on a terrorist camp
It is mixed with amusing anecdotes of growing up in post war Britain through to the swinging sixties.
I and my fellow national servicemen during those two years were certainly given an eye opener in life that will never be forgotten. 
I am sure when you read my detailed account; you can see the parallels to modern day operations carried out by the American and British forces.
It is all history now, but it has been a privilege on behalf of my fellow countrymen to put it down on paper.
We all had one thing in common, that was to Get in Get Out and Get Away.

www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome to the thread, Alan. We suggest you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Only new one for me today was Alan's Get In Get Out and Get Away.

Thanks for the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

All caught up. 

Thanks for the tags!
xx,
E.J.
From the Shadows (UK)
Shadows of Myth and Legend (UK)
She Smells the Dead (UK)
Spirit Storm (UK)


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Get In Get Out


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Thanks for the tags - just been through and tagged = Spirit Storm, Shot in the D, Catherine and the Captain,Second Chances, Pale Boundaries

Interesting reading the book intros as i go through!

Does anyone know how to move a tag to the 1st page - I was really hoping to get tagged on National Service but i think as it is on the 2nd page it gets missed.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alan Parkinson said:


> Thanks for the tags - just been through and tagged = Spirit Storm, Shot in the D, Catherine and the Captain,Second Chances, Pale Boundaries
> 
> Interesting reading the book intros as i go through!
> 
> Does anyone know how to move a tag to the 1st page - I was really hoping to get tagged on National Service but i think as it is on the 2nd page it gets missed.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E
> 
> The best thing to do is list the tags you want in your post horizontally with a comma in between. I went ahead and typed in national service.


----------



## M T McGuire

Pretty sure I've done everyone up to page 94. Slowly getting here!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Just tagged 'few are chosen' -UK

Thanks Gertie for advice, if anyone else can tag National Service on the 2nd page - much appreciated

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Amazon is really slow, but at least it wasn't as bad as I expected. All caught up. Some of you I had already tagged, but saw new tags of cheap Kindle books so I tagged those. Thanks for tagging back.
> 
> Linda
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003U4WVQ4/
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UHVS9C/


FYI:
the tag 'cheap kindle books' is used to place the book on http://cheapkindlebooks.net/ and is not a tag that it is important to count up.

And I'm all caught up again.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Just added Courtesan and Fashion Police ( tried to tag more on your 2nd pages to spread out more) - hope it helps

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Any taggers please tag National Service on the 2nd page - much appreciated

THanks Alan - www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged...

Alan Parkinson


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

No new ones for me so I checked on all the ones I'd previously tagged and got some new tags. 

Thanks for the tags back. Have a nice day.


----------



## 5711

Hi again all,

I'm all caught from page 98 and tagged all new I could find, including those added by ongoing taggers. Here are my UK tags for newcomers:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003D7LVRS

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002W5RGDA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002NU5LCW

Thanks for doing it!


----------



## Tess St John

Steve was my only new one! Caught up!


----------



## M T McGuire

Wow, I am finally up to date, I think...

Thanks to anyone who is able to return tag. Here are the UK addresses.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1907809007 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004ASOS6A

Cheers all

MTM


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Tagged losing role , personal finance I must have already done

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Any taggers please tag National Service on the 'see more tag' - much appreciated

Thanks Alan - www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk


----------



## 41419

Hi guys,

I have a new release.

*LINK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0051ZG7AG/

science fiction, short stories, short story, technothriller, transfection, twilight zone, medical, offbeat, quirky, weird, weird tales, under a pound, 69p, kindle, kindleboards*

I'll go back now and get the couple of new ones.

Dave


----------



## 41419

...well that was easy.

All caught up


----------



## Rai Aren

I'm all caught up on the new books & noticed some new tags on books I had already tagged, so I clicked those, too 

Thanks everyone for the tags for Secret of the Sands, here they are again:

ancient egypt, archaeology adventure, adventure, action adventure, egyptian mysteries, egyptian mythology, egyptology, mystery, award winning, award winner, young adult historical fiction, alternative historical fiction, mystery novel, mystery and suspense, sphinx

And my link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secret-ReadersFavorite-com-Fiction-Mystery-Silver-Medalist/dp/B004EEORPW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1292301707&sr=1-6

Thanks so much!

~Rai


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dgaughran said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a new release.
> 
> *LINK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0051ZG7AG/
> 
> science fiction, short stories, short story, technothriller, transfection, twilight zone, medical, offbeat, quirky, weird, weird tales, under a pound, 69p, kindle, kindleboards*
> 
> I'll go back now and get the couple of new ones.
> 
> Dave


Couldn't get in to tag. I'll try again later.


----------



## M T McGuire

All done!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Transfection and Secret of the Sands tagged

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Any taggers please tag *National Service * on the 'see more tag' - much appreciated and don't tag Conscription, I am trying to get National Service on the 1st page

Many Thanks Alan - www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED...

dgaughran (new book)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

What is the first thing I advise someone to do when they can't tag at all? Make sure you're signed in. Did I follow my own advice? Of course not. After several unsuccessful attempts to tag David, I realized I was on a new computer and UK didn't recognize me. Signed in now and David, you're all tagged.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## DanM

Caught up! (Everyone from page 87 on.)

The Quaking Sun


----------



## Alan Parkinson

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Just tagged The Quaking Sun - Dan hoping you might be able to tag 'National Service' for me re below - thanks

Any taggers please tag National Service on the 'see more tag' - much appreciated and don't tag Conscription, I am trying to get National Service on the 1st page

Many Thanks Alan - www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Only new one for me was Transfection.

If you haven't tagged The Dragon's Flame, please do.

Suggested tags:
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult, Terah

Thanks for the tags and have a nice day.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Weird -- no matter what I do, I can't see any tags for anyone (including myself) at Amazon UK. 

I know the site has been glitchy in the past, but I've never had this happen to me before... am wondering if this the day that the tagging world as we know it is coming to an end  

It's probably just me, though!


----------



## Tess St John

No new ones to tag since last time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

M. G. Scarsbrook said:


> Weird -- no matter what I do, I can't see any tags for anyone (including myself) at Amazon UK.
> 
> I know the site has been glitchy in the past, but I've never had this happen to me before... am wondering if this the day that the tagging world as we know it is coming to an end
> 
> It's probably just me, though!


Check to make sure you're signed in. I was using a different computer the other day and there was nothing. Finally realized I needed to sign in again.


----------



## DanM

> Just tagged The Quaking Sun - Dan hoping you might be able to tag 'National Service' for me re below - thanks


Gotcha Alan,

Changed 'conscription' to 'national service.' On my slow internet connection, it can take me 2-3 minutes to tag a book even when everything works the way it is supposed to. So, unless the author provides tags that I can paste, I generally have to limit myself to the tags that come up automatically. Even then I can easily spend 15 minutes on a single author with multiple books.

Good luck


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.


----------



## CatherineIsom

hi, complete newbie here, dont know what you mean by 'tagging' for each others books. please can someone explain? i am happy to 'tag' books if this helps others sales?


----------



## Alan Parkinson

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Thanks Dan, although I think you might have tagged US version - cheers for trying though. Appreciate it and my fault as my pic pointed to US, now changed.

Any taggers please tag National Service on the 'see more tag' - much appreciated and don't tag Conscription, I am trying to get National Service on the 1st page

I didnt realise it was easier if i listed tags, these would be good to copy and paste:

national service, military books, military history, kindle book, kindle books, kindle military books, military, military history books, cameroon, kings own border, military, african history


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Catherine
If you go on your book page (or anyones) when logged in. Then press T twice quickly you will be able to enter tags. They affect where you appear in Amazon search.
I just added one tag to your book 'children story' whilst you have chance to add your own first, suggest you add your preferred ones then reply again on this thread so people tag the ones you want that are relevant to your book

You can then do the same to other's - either by pressing T twice or looking for the little ticks boxes. If you look at mine 3/4 down you will see words like kindle book, african history etc

Post again if you need more help
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Just added Dragon Flame today -shout if anyone things I may have missed them -more than happy to go back pages

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Any taggers please tag National Service on the 'see more tag' - much appreciated and don't tag Conscription, I am trying to get National Service on the 1st page
or
Suggested tags:

national service, military books, military history, kindle book, kindle books, kindle military books, military, military history books, cameroon, kings own border, military, african history


----------



## CatherineIsom

Alan, I did it, thank you very much. Unfortunately it wont let me tag my own, not sure why, but i managed to do yours. thanks for the help.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Thanks, might be worth logging in and out 

I would recommed that you make a list like this one and either try and post yourself or add to this thread and I or others will tag for you.

You would then do the same for others on this threads, ie click on book picture below, press TT on the book and then copy and paste the below (or tick the little boxes)

Hope this makes sense


national service, military books, military history, kindle book, kindle books, kindle military books, military, military history books, cameroon, kings own border, military, african history


----------



## DanM

> Thanks Dan, although I think you might have tagged US version - cheers for trying though. Appreciate it and my fault as my pic pointed to US, now changed.


Alan,

I went back and checked the UK tags. When my tags came up, they showed 'national service', not 'conscription.' Still, I replaced the existing tags with the string you provided. Then I went to your US version. I hadn't tagged it at all, so I added the tags you provided to that entry, too.

Possible hint for taggers:
I keep reading about people having difficulty getting tags to stick. Although I've worked with computers for more years than I care to remember, I haven't done any browser design, so this hint may be garbage or it may actually be correct. What I do know for sure is that when I return to a book I have already tagged, Amazon ALWAYS lists my tags back to me.

The hint has to do with buffering. It takes time for the tags being applied to be transmitted from the local computer to Amazon. All the arrow spinning and who knows what else is done on the local computer using some technology such as javascript. It could be that those who experience lost tags are leaving the page before the tags are actually transmitted to Amazon.

What I do is to open a new tab for each book I tag, AND I don't close that tab until I have already opened the tab for the next book, ensuring that no buffers get discarded.

If someone knows for sure, I'd be interested in learning if I am correct. Regardless, this works for me.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Catherine ISom
Alan E. Parkinson

---------------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up again.

Catherine, if you'll post the tags you want, I'll be happy to paste them in for you. Sometimes that crazy UK site won't let you tag your own. I assume you purchased something from there so you do have tagging privileges.


----------



## CJArcher

I just got around to adding tags to my UK books and would really appreciate some tagging love over there. I've tagged all the books from people who've posted on the last 3 pages and will return later when my mouse finger has recovered  Here's my UK links:

Honor Bound: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004VCY0
A Secret Life: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0050CLM8C
The Mercenary's Price - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004MDLTD8
The Adventures of Miss Upton and the Sky Pirate: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LGRZGG 
Kiss Of Ash: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004UB5T3S


----------



## Tess St John

Okay...caught up again.

Would appreciate any new tags!

Mine is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-Series/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1306298742&sr=8-1


----------



## Alan Parkinson

TAgged Sky Pirate and Second chance tonight - thanks for those tagging the below

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Any taggers please tag National Service on the 'see more tag' - much appreciated and don't tag Conscription, I am trying to get National Service on the 1st page
or
Suggested tags:

national service, military books, military history, kindle book, kindle books, kindle military books, military, military history books, cameroon, kings own border, military, african history, cameroons, national, service


----------



## M T McGuire

Copied all CJ Archers tags over to empty UK boxes, boy is the UK tag engine a pain in the arris! Let me know if they haven't stuck. All up to date with everyone else.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## CJArcher

M T McGuire said:


> Copied all CJ Archers tags over to empty UK boxes, boy is the UK tag engine a pain in the arris! Let me know if they haven't stuck. All up to date with everyone else.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


Hmm, I don't get it. Now I'm seeing some tags for some of my books and not others. Is this a problem because I'm not based in the UK?


----------



## Tess St John

Thanks so much, Alan!!

I couldn't find any tags on CJ's last book, but they were being very stubborn--I kept having to refresh the page, tagging kept failing.

I wonder why the book I bought in the UK (so I could tag) hasn't arrived.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Catherine - Max and Izzy
Alan - cleared conscription, had already tagged national service

CJ - I tagged all of yours, but I had to go to A Secret Life on the US site, copy those tags, and paste them onto the UK site. The other four books had tags. Hope my tags stuck. I'll go back and check later.

The UK site has been a real pain this morning. I haven't had this much trouble with it in a long time. Maybe they're having "technical issues" over there.

If you haven't tagged The Dragon's Flame, please do.

Suggested tags:
fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult, Terah

Thanks, and have a nice day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess St John said:


> Thanks so much, Alan!!
> 
> I couldn't find any tags on CJ's last book, but they were being very stubborn--I kept having to refresh the page, tagging kept failing.
> 
> I wonder why the book I bought in the UK (so I could tag) hasn't arrived.


As soon as you buy, you can tag, so even though it hasn't arrived, you're okay.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CJArcher said:


> Hmm, I don't get it. Now I'm seeing some tags for some of my books and not others. Is this a problem because I'm not based in the UK?


You have to buy something from the UK in order to have tagging privileges. Otherwise, it will look to the tagger that you've tagged but not the taggee and the tags won't count during searches.

If you haven't done so, I suggest you buy a very cheap paperback from Amazon UK and have it shipped to a charity shop or library over there to avoid high shipping charges.

If you have bought something, then you're just experiencing the vagaries of the UK site. I was able to tag your first book with no problem but had to keep refreshing the others until I got you all tagged.


----------



## M T McGuire

Hey CJ, I think they stick, I have to do that for most people's. Then I'll try again and find a whole load of stuff I thought hadn't stuck has... I have no idea why the UK engine doesn't work but it seems to be far worse than the US one and I am sure it's the reason why UK authors end up putting less emphasis on tags.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Alan Parkinson

It's certainly odd, I now have 1 less tag on National Service than I started even though I know people have tagged


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alan Parkinson said:


> It's certainly odd, I now have 1 less tag on National Service than I started even though I know people have tagged


Not odd at all. It happens all too often.

Click on "agree with these tags." Hover over the gray check in the little box to the right of the tag. It will bring up a graph showing how many tags you've gotten and if anyone has downvoted a tag, you'll see that, too.


----------



## julie sellers

Adding my book to the pile...and will start working! 

Thanks.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.
> 
> You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.


Oh! Ding! The lightbulb just went on. Thanks. I was clueless on this point. Can someone recommend a charity shop?


----------



## Paul Hardy

Time I jumped in, I reckon...

Recommended tags on the UK store for _The Last Man on Earth Club_:
apocalype, armageddon, genocide, nuclear war, parallel worlds, sci-fi, therapy,therapy group, zombies, science fiction, multiverse

Meanwhile I've been a busy little tagger. (insert joke about spray cans here).
So far I've tagged this little lot:

Tess St John - Second Chances
MT McGuire - Few are Chosen
Mackenzie Morgan - A Shot in the Dark
Mackenzie Morgan - The Master's Chair
Mackenzie Morgan - The Dragon's Flame
Margaret Lake - Ariana's Pride
Margaret Lake - Only In My Dreams 
Margaret Lake - Sweet Savage Charity
Margaret Lake - A Walk In The Woods 
Margaret Lake - Catherine and the Captain
Margaret Lake - Of Love and War
Margaret Lake - Listen To Your Heart 
Alan E Parkinson - Get in Get Out and Get Away

...And will be getting on with more as I see them...


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks for your explanations, everyone.  And a special thanks to Mackenzie for copying my tags over. I feel like a clueless little Aussie at the moment


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up. What a pain, today! Refresh, refresh, refresh, tag, watch little spinning circles, re-tag, watch little spinning circles, re-tag . . . Book myself into the nearest mental ward. See little spinning circles in my mind.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Transfection
My Iggy
Christopher x 2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged and welcome.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Tess St John

I tried to tag, but something must be wrong with Amazon...no tags were on any books when I tried...I will try to tag the newbies again in the morning.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

FRustrating tagging today , only 1 i could get to work was Gertie's WAlk in the wild, will go back to where I left off tomorrow and catch up when hopefully Amazon UK is working OK

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Any taggers please tag National Service on the 'see more tag' - much appreciated and don't tag Conscription, I am trying to get National Service on the 1st page
or
Suggested tags:

national service, military books, military history, kindle book, kindle books, kindle military books, military, military history books, cameroon, kings own border, military, african history, cameroons, national, service


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Christopher Bunn said:


> Oh! Ding! The lightbulb just went on. Thanks. I was clueless on this point. Can someone recommend a charity shop?


Look up Oxfam on the web. They are a huge chain of charity shops just like Goodwill here. Just pick any of them. As soon as you purchase, you can tag.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess St John said:


> I tried to tag, but something must be wrong with Amazon...no tags were on any books when I tried...I will try to tag the newbies again in the morning.


You're not alone. It's so frustrating sometimes.


----------



## M T McGuire

Wahoo, I've caught up again, despite Amazon! 

Cheers everyone for the tags.

MTM


----------



## D.A. Boulter

LexyHarper said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The UK tags are back - hopefully so will the US!
> 
> I have a new book which could do with some tag love. I have listed the tags below to be cut and pasted or they can be ticked, if preferred:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mammoth-Collection-Bedtime-Erotica-ebook/dp/B005391O12/


I don't think they were ever gone, were they?

You realize that you gave us the .com page to click on? I spent a couple of minutes futilely refreshing the page so that the tags would come up before I realized I was on the wrong site.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mammoth-Collection-Bedtime-Erotica-ebook/dp/B005391O12/ is the link to the book.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Bit unsure where I got to so will keep checking in as people post and make sure I keep adding
Managed to tag - only in my dreams, mammoth collection and a couple of Lexy's books (cheers re the National Service tag)!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Any taggers please tag National Service on the 'see more tag' - much appreciated and don't tag Conscription, I am trying to get National Service on the 1st page
or
Suggested tags if you want to TT and copy in :

national service, military books, military history, kindle book, kindle books, kindle military books, military, military history books, cameroon, kings own border, military, african history, cameroons, national, service


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new one, Lexy, and good luck.

I almost forgot how to tag, they were gone so long. Hopefully, US will be up soon.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Still finding the odd one of Gerties that I had not tagged - Of Love and War / Sweet Savage Charity

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E

Any taggers please tag National Service on the 'see more tag' - much appreciated and don't tag Conscription, I am trying to get National Service on the 1st page
or
Suggested tags if you want to TT and copy in :

national service, military books, military history, kindle book, kindle books, kindle military books, military, military history books, cameroon, kings own border, military, african history, cameroons, national, service

www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Today's tags:

Julie - Immediate Family, Coming Home
Christopher - The Shadow at the Gate, The Hawk and His Boy, The Model Universe. There were no tags for Mike Murphy. I'll check back on that one later.
Paul - The Last Man on Earth
Lexy - Mammoth Collection

Thanks for all the tags. Have a nice day.


----------



## SidneyW

If anybody wants to make a pass by my books Midnight Eyes http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eyes-ebook/dp/B004XQVSQW/

Blood Hunter http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Hunter-ebook/dp/B003Y5HD9E/

or my newest YA title (to Kindle anyway) New Year's Evil http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Years-Evil-ebook/dp/B0051F0AR2/

I'd appreciate it, and I'll do some tagging here right away.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SidneyW said:


> If anybody wants to make a pass by my books Midnight Eyes http://www.amazon.co.uk/Midnight-Eyes-ebook/dp/B004XQVSQW/
> 
> Blood Hunter http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Hunter-ebook/dp/B003Y5HD9E/
> 
> or my newest YA title (to Kindle anyway) New Year's Evil http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Years-Evil-ebook/dp/B0051F0AR2/
> 
> I'd appreciate it, and I'll do some tagging here right away.


I had already tagged the first two but I didn't see any tags for your new one. If you'll post them here, I can copy and paste. At least the window is popping up at the moment.


----------



## SidneyW

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I had already tagged the first two but I didn't see any tags for your new one. If you'll post them here, I can copy and paste. At least the window is popping up at the moment.


Yeah, happily they seem to be back on on UK. Here are the tags I gave it. Thanks!

dark fantasy
horror
paranormal mystery
supernatural
ya
young adult fiction


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tagged today:

Alan Parkinson
Sidney W
Tess St. John
MT McGuire
Paul Hardy

Would love some more UK tags!  See my signature line below for my UK page.  Thanks in advance!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Is it just me or has Uk tags gone again - hopefully temporary - thanks miriam will tag back again as soon as i can see them again!


Any taggers please tag National Service on the 'see more tag' - much appreciated and don't tag Conscription, I am trying to get National Service on the 1st page
or
Suggested tags if you want to TT and copy in :

national service, military books, military history, kindle book, kindle books, kindle military books, military, military history books, cameroon, kings own border, military, african history, cameroons, national, service


----------



## DanM

I've tried several books, some new and some that I know I have tagged.  Even after repeated refreshes, I cannot get any tags to show up.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Alan Parkinson said:


> *Is it just me* or has Uk tags gone again - hopefully temporary - thanks miriam will tag back again as soon as i can see them again!


Unfortunately, it isn't just you. I can't pull up any tags either--not on my own books or others.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LexyHarper said:


> Everyone, thanks for the tags - much appreciated! Gertie, whatever happened to the DE tag group? I bought myself a gift voucher, so it looks like my tags are sticking. I'm willing to give it a shot, though I'm not sure that it will generate any sales for me. I'm still stuck on zero sales for all books on the site.
> 
> Lexy xxxx


We decided not to set up a separate group since there are likely to be even fewer DE taggers than UK. Just ask for them here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LexyHarper said:


> Sorry, Gertie, I amended my post. I just tagged your DE books and some of them didn't have any tags at all! Have there been issues with the DE tags too?
> 
> Lexy xxxx


I've been neglecting the DE site for the past couple of weeks so I don't know.

Give me your DE links and I'll tag them for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LexyHarper said:


> Hi Gertie,
> 
> Here are my DE tags, thank you:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0041HXT92/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0042FZQL2/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00428LBD6/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005391O12/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0046ZSN1S/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/0955698618/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/0955698626/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/0955698634/
> 
> Anyone else who tags me and wants reciprocal tags, please let me know.
> 
> Lexy xxxx


I tagged those that the site would let me tag. I'll try again later.


----------



## M T McGuire

Gah! Plonky UK tag machine... Nothing doing tonight. Sorry peps. A demain then.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Andrew Ashling

LexyHarper said:


> Hi Gertie,
> 
> Here are my DE tags, thank you:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0041HXT92/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0042FZQL2/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00428LBD6/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005391O12/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0046ZSN1S/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/0955698618/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/0955698626/
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/0955698634/
> 
> Anyone else who tags me and wants reciprocal tags, please let me know.
> 
> Lexy xxxx


Tagged and liked them all.

These are mine:

http://www.amazon.de/A-Dish-Served-Cold/dp/B004A8ZVRA
http://www.amazon.de/Invisible-Chains-Bonds-Randamor-Recluse/dp/B004ISLQYO
http://www.amazon.de/Invisible-Chains-Randamor-Recluse-ebook/dp/B00513MMW0
http://www.amazon.de/Just-Dont-Mess-Us-ebook/dp/B004YWKA1O

US tags still MIA and UK tags are iffy at best.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> Tagged and liked them all.
> 
> These are mine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/A-Dish-Served-Cold/dp/B004A8ZVRA
> http://www.amazon.de/Invisible-Chains-Bonds-Randamor-Recluse/dp/B004ISLQYO
> http://www.amazon.de/Invisible-Chains-Randamor-Recluse-ebook/dp/B00513MMW0
> http://www.amazon.de/Just-Dont-Mess-Us-ebook/dp/B004YWKA1O
> 
> US tags still MIA and UK tags are iffy at best.


The first one was already done. Tagged #2 & #3. No tags on #4. I tried to copy from UK but no luck.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Hi Lexie & Gertie,

Thanks for your efforts and tags.

For me, today, tags are showing, also for "Just don't..."
US tags seem to be back as well... I swear, Amazon is trying to drive us crazy.  

Gertie, could you give us a clickable list of your DE-books?


----------



## Miriam Minger

A HINT OF RAPTURE is #1 on Amazon UK's Top 100 Free books for Historical Romance and moving rapidly up the overall Amazon UK Top 100 free list--but no tags in sight anywhere.  



Miriam Minger


----------



## Tess St John

Congrats, Miriam.

I thought maybe these would be back now that Amazon US tags are back, but no such luck!


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I haven't been able to get any tags to show on any of the UK links. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> Hi Lexie & Gertie,
> 
> Thanks for your efforts and tags.
> 
> For me, today, tags are showing, also for "Just don't..."
> US tags seem to be back as well... I swear, Amazon is trying to drive us crazy.
> 
> Gertie, could you give us a clickable list of your DE-books?


Here you go, Andrew. Thanks.

Tagging for Amazon DE

Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Ariana's Pride
A Walk In the Woods
Catherine and the Captain
Sweet Savage Charity
Only In My Dreams

Paperbacks

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart

If if anyone else want to join in the tagging on the German site, you can buy a cheap book from the Amazon DE marketplace and have it shipped to a charity shop or library in Germany. I bought a book and had it sent to:

Oxfam-Buchshop
Furstenfelder Strasse 7
80331 Munich, Deutschland


----------



## mattlynn

I'm new here, but tags would be appreciated for the UK for Death Force, Fire Force and Shadow Force. Happy to tag in exchange.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here you go, Andrew. Thanks.
> 
> Tagging for Amazon DE
> 
> Listen To Your Heart
> Of Love and War
> Ariana's Pride
> A Walk In the Woods
> Catherine and the Captain
> Sweet Savage Charity
> Only In My Dreams
> 
> Paperbacks
> 
> Ariana's Pride
> Catherine and the Captain
> Listen To Your Heart
> 
> If if anyone else want to join in the tagging on the German site, you can buy a cheap book from the Amazon DE marketplace and have it shipped to a charity shop or library in Germany. I bought a book and had it sent to:
> 
> Oxfam-Buchshop
> Furstenfelder Strasse 7
> 80331 Munich, Deutschland


I think I've got them all. Could you check if they 'took?'

By the way: re War of the Roses, are you a Lancastrian or Yorkist? Ricardian maybe?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

mattlynn said:


> I'm new here, but tags would be appreciated for the UK for Death Force, Fire Force and Shadow Force. Happy to tag in exchange.


Please post the links.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> I think I've got them all. Could you check if they 'took?'
> 
> By the way: re War of the Roses, are you a Lancastrian or Yorkist? Ricardian maybe?


Definitely a Lancastrian. I adore John of Gaunt, seriously flawed though he was. As for Richard III, you'll have to read_ Catherine and the Captain_ to find out. 

Okay, this is weird. Every book has Kindle (5) and all the rest only have (2).


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

This is slightly off topic, but has anyone set up Author page on the UK and Germany website? I've yet to sell anything on the German website, and sales trickle in from UK. No, I haven't bought anything from either site. I have nowhere in Europe to ship it to, and I would imagine the shipping is pretty heavy to the States?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Music & Mayhem said:


> This is slightly off topic, but has anyone set up Author page on the UK and Germany website? I've yet to sell anything on the German website, and sales trickle in from UK. No, I haven't bought anything from either site. I have nowhere in Europe to ship it to, and I would imagine the shipping is pretty heavy to the States?


You can buy a cheap book from the Amazon Marketplace at either site and ship to a charity.

Here's an address in Germany you can ship to.

Oxfam-Buchshop
Furstenfelder Strasse 7
80331 Munich, Deutschland

You can ship to Oxfam in UK, too. Those charity shops are all over Europe.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sibelhodge said:


> I've set up an author page on both, but German sales are pretty slow to say the least.
> 
> I think I'm all up to date with the tags. Sometimes I have to keep reloading - sometime's they're there, sometimes not! I hope they've all stuck.
> 
> If you can get them to work, could you please tag my paperback in UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Be-Careful-What-You-Wish/dp/1461123941/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1308123357&sr=8-11


Done and it only took one refresh.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

sibelhodge said:


> I've set up an author page on both, but German sales are pretty slow to say the least.
> 
> I think I'm all up to date with the tags. Sometimes I have to keep reloading - sometime's they're there, sometimes not! I hope they've all stuck.
> 
> If you can get them to work, could you please tag my paperback in UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Be-Careful-What-You-Wish/dp/1461123941/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1308123357&sr=8-11


Done. Tags came up on first try.


----------



## Christopher Beck

Howdy, guys and gals. I've been a way for a little while (been busy writing) but am back now and I have a new release. All tags welcome. Thank you all very much.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

sibelhodge said:


> I've set up an author page on both, but German sales are pretty slow to say the least.
> 
> I think I'm all up to date with the tags. Sometimes I have to keep reloading - sometime's they're there, sometimes not! I hope they've all stuck.
> 
> If you can get them to work, could you please tag my paperback in UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Be-Careful-What-You-Wish/dp/1461123941/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1308123357&sr=8-11


Ha! I can see UK-tags again...

Got you.

These are my UK links:

A Dish Served Cold
Bonds of Hate
Bonds of Fear
Just Don't Mess With Us


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Christopher Beck said:


> Howdy, guys and gals. I've been a way for a little while (been busy writing) but am back now and I have a new release. All tags welcome. Thank you all very much.


No problem tagging for me. I'm still in shock.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Tagged Christopher's new book at the US store. Still can't find any tags on the UK.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mackenzie Morgan said:


> Tagged Christopher's new book at the US store. Still can't find any tags on the UK.


Didn't realize that was a US link. Couldn't tag UK.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

A few days ago I could see them... and now they're gone again

_*le sigh*_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> A few days ago I could see them... and now they're gone again
> 
> _*le sigh*_


Mine are hidden, too.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I was soooooo excited...but then the disappointment. 
No UK tags that I can see (from the UK.)


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

if it is possible, I would like to ask for tagging my book:

"How to be an attractive man".
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0056A5CG6/ref=cm_sw_su_dp

It is a translation of book published originally in Poland.

Tags:
advice
advice how-to
attracting women
attraction
beauty
for men
health
how to
how to be a man
mind body
self-assurance
self-help
sex
success
tips

I am starting to tag books already listed here. Thank you very much and take care!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adam Kisiel said:


> Hello,
> 
> if it is possible, I would like to ask for tagging my book:
> 
> "How to be an attractive man".
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0056A5CG6/ref=cm_sw_su_dp
> 
> It is a translation of book published originally in Poland.
> 
> Tags:
> advice
> advice how-to
> attracting women
> attraction
> beauty
> for men
> health
> how to
> how to be a man
> mind body
> self-assurance
> self-help
> sex
> success
> tips
> 
> I am starting to tag books already listed here. Thank you very much and take care!


You gave us the link for your US book so I went ahead and tagged it. There's a separate thread for US tags. Also when you list the tags you want, please put them in a line with a comma in between so we can copy and paste.

Thanks.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Thank you very much, and sorry for my mistake.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adam Kisiel said:


> Thank you very much, and sorry for my mistake.


No problem. UK tags don't seem to be working right now so we'll get your UK edition when tags are available again.


----------



## NickSpalding

Looks like the UK tags are back everybody 

I've just spent some time catching up now they're available again.

Can everyone who sees this please tag my book in return?

The Cornerstone - An Urban Fantasy

And if you have time and don't mind, the two Life... books as well:

With No Breaks & On A High.

Many thanks.

Let's hope they stay around for a while now!


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Back working again - Tagged tonight
Life with no breaks UK
The Cornerstone UK

Get In Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman

For those who want to T T and copy my tag words for Get In Get Out and Get Away - Memoirs of a National Serviceman are (or tick at will - all appreciated!)

national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## NickSpalding

Bumped as FYI to all the Americans who have now got up


----------



## Tess St John

Looks like we're back in business!!!

Nick, congrats on your success...I saw your rankings!

When anyone gets a chance, here's Mine http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1308853594&sr=1-1


----------



## NickSpalding

Tess St John said:


> Nick, congrats on your success...I saw your rankings!


Cheers... though it's actually a bit of drop for me from recent weeks  Have tagged your book 

The Cornerstone


----------



## Abigail

NickSpalding said:


> Cheers... though it's actually a bit of drop for me from recent weeks  Have tagged your book
> 
> The Cornerstone


You beat me to it Nick, I was just about to say UK tags are up, would everyone mind tagging http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Tears-ebook/dp/B003IPCEU8please. Off to catch up myself.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged you, Nick.

Just to celebrate and because I haven't posted my list in a while, here are mine.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Only a couple of new ones for me today.

Adam - How to Be An Attractive Man
Nick - The Cornerstone. I had already tagged your other two.

If you haven't already tagged my newest, The Dragon's Flame, please do.

Suggested tags: fantasy, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, sorcerers, young adult fantasy, parallel worlds, kindle, young adult, Terah

My other two are The Master's Chair, and A Shot in the Dark.

Thanks for all the tags. Have a nice evening.


----------



## Paul Hardy

Yippee! It works again!

So I went all tag-happy on the following authors:
Nick Spalding, Abigail Lawrence, Lexy Harper, Susan Fleet, Sibel Hodge, Andrew Ashling, Grace Elliot, Miriam Minger, Dan Meade, D A Boulter, Christopher Bunn

Sidney Williams - I did Midnight Eyes and Blood Hunter, but I seemed to be the first to do the suggested tags on New Year's Evil. I think. Is anyone else seeing them?

Meanwhile, the UK edition of The Last Man on Earth Club stands ready for tagging!

(assuming the tags are still working as I write this...)


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Attractive Man
Cornerstone
Last Man


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got some of the new people that I had missed when tags were down. If you posted when we couldn't tag, please list your books again so we don't miss you.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!!


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Hi - I have had no increase in tags today - if you recognise the book from the US thread (pic now changed to link to uk) can you still tag UK book, I am doing the same - many thanks  


Invisible tears - uk
walk in the woods - uk
dragon's flame - uk
last man on earth club
pale boundaries uk





For those who want to T T and copy my tag words 
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Catherine Isom
CJ Archer -- x5
Julie Sellers -- x3
Christopher Beck
Nick Spalding

------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Tags are back for me as well. 
Picking up from here.

Tess St John
NickSpalding: The Cornerstone

The others I had already

--------------------------
These are my UK links:

Just Don't Mess With Us
Bonds of Fear
Bonds of Hate
A Dish Served Cold


----------



## Miriam Minger

I'm catching up on tags and would appreciate tags for my new thriller RIPPED APART. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ripped-Apart-ebook/dp/B0057H6XMA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1308918508&sr=1-2

Miriam Minger


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

New for me:

Andrew - Bonds of Fear
Miriam - Ripped Apart - there weren't any tags on the UK site, so I copied the US tags and pasted them on the UK. Hope those were the ones you wanted.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It feels so good to catch up in the UK.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> Tags are back for me as well.
> Picking up from here.
> 
> Tess St John
> NickSpalding: The Cornerstone
> 
> The others I had already
> 
> --------------------------
> These are my UK links:
> 
> Just Don't Mess With Us
> Bonds of Fear
> Bonds of Hate
> A Dish Served Cold


Andrew, since you've had problems with your tags before, I thought I would double check and I'm glad I did.

The link to Bonds of Fear didn't work but I found it.

Even though I'm positive I had tagged you before, I had to retag Just Don't Mess With Us and Bonds of Fear. The other two were still tagged. Hope they stick this time.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Thanks for the heads up, Margaret. 

Checked yours, the tags were all still there, but you should see that your 'likes' have gone up. 

These links should all work:

--------------------------
Just Don't Mess With Us
Bonds of Fear
Bonds of Hate
A Dish Served Cold


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Margaret.
> 
> Checked yours, the tags were all still there, but you should see that your 'likes' have gone up.
> 
> These links should all work:
> 
> --------------------------
> Just Don't Mess With Us
> Bonds of Fear
> Bonds of Hate
> A Dish Served Cold


Thanks, Andrew. appreciate the likes, too.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Still UK tages - can you check you have tagged UK book per pic below link - I am finding books that I have tagged US but not Uk - many thanks  
Can someone let me know if tagged so I can check if picking up - cheers


Marlow conspiracy - UK
Just dont mess with us - UK (note Andrew your link for bond of fear is broken)
Ripped apart - UK
shot in the dark - uk



For those who want to T T and copy my tag words 
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alan Parkinson said:


> Still UK tages - can you check you have tagged UK book per pic below link - I am finding books that I have tagged US but not Uk - many thanks
> Can someone let me know if tagged so I can check if picking up - cheers
> 
> Marlow conspiracy - UK
> Just dont mess with us - UK (note Andrew your link for bond of fear is broken)
> Ripped apart - UK
> shot in the dark - uk
> 
> For those who want to T T and copy my tag words
> national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


My tags for your book are still there.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Alan Parkinson said:


> Still UK tages - can you check you have tagged UK book per pic below link - I am finding books that I have tagged US but not Uk - many thanks
> Can someone let me know if tagged so I can check if picking up - cheers
> 
> Marlow conspiracy - UK
> Just dont mess with us - UK (note Andrew your link for bond of fear is broken)
> Ripped apart - UK
> shot in the dark - uk
> 
> For those who want to T T and copy my tag words
> national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


Thanks Alan, it's repaired by now.

I had already tagged your book, but now there are more tags. Replaced them with your own tt-list.

--------------------------
These are my UK links:

Just Don't Mess With Us
Bonds of Fear
Bonds of Hate
A Dish Served Cold


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

i would be very grateful for tagging and liking my book. I will start to tag books found in this thread, beginning from the last one.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Paul Hardy

Scott Cleveland, M G Scarsbrook and Adam Kisiel now have slightly more tags than they used to. All to the good!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Paul Hardy said:


> Scott Cleveland, M G Scarsbrook and Adam Kisiel now have slightly more tags than they used to. All to the good!


Got you tagged, Paul. Here are mine. Thanks for the tags back.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

Adam Kisiel

--------------------------
These are my UK links:

Just Don't Mess With Us
Bonds of Fear
Bonds of Hate
A Dish Served Cold


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I checked all the books since my last post and they all have my check marks. Nothing new for me today.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

No new ones for me today



For those who want to T T and copy my tag words 
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up:

Miriam Minger -- new one
Andrew Ashling -- x2 (somehow I hadn't tagged them before!)


----------



## ShaunaG

Oh! I did not see this post before! ::frantically starts tagging::

I have some weird/random tags on my book but if you guys could help me with the TT option and just copy/past these tags I'd be so grateful:Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004YTPBX4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13N1KDMQ0NPVZ313BAGA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128133&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## Paul Hardy

Quiet here, innit?

Shauna Granger gets all my tags today. Nobody else new that I can see...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shauna, your tags wouldn't save for me. I'll have to try again later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged and welcome.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Just 
earth Elemental series
How to dump your boyfried


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got your new one, Sibel. Good luck.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

ShaunaG 
sibelhodge: new one


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shauna, tagged you again with your requested tags and they saved this time.


----------



## ShaunaG

Thanks for the help guys! If you can vote down "maria rachel hooley" I have no idea what that is, that would be great.

If you can just TT and just copy/past these tags I'd be so grateful:Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004YTPBX4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13N1KDMQ0NPVZ313BAGA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128133&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShaunaG said:


> Thanks for the help guys! If you can vote down "maria rachel hooley" I have no idea what that is, that would be great.
> 
> If you can just TT and just copy/past these tags I'd be so grateful:Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense
> 
> Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004YTPBX4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13N1KDMQ0NPVZ313BAGA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128133&pf_rd_i=468294


Maria is one of our KB authors but I doubt if she's the one that added it to your tags.


----------



## MartinLake

Excellent idea


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Tagged Lost King resistance - (US link) only new one


----------



## 25803

Very happy to join this UK thread. Have gone back 4 pages and tagged, so I'm caught up to here. If you would please tag the following, I'd appreciate it. Thanks so much!

Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #1)
Stuck On You (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #2)
Angel Be Good
Hot Flash

I'm very interested in what some of you are doing for the German store, also. I haven't yet bought anything from it, so don't think I can tag there yet. Gertie I saw your post about donating for the UK store. Do you have suggestions as well for the German store?

Many thanks!

Also, like Alan, I tagged Lost King Resistance in the US store. Do you have UK links, Martin?


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Dragon's Fire
Ripped Apart
Earth
Dump Your Boyfriend
Kathy x 4


----------



## ShaunaG

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Maria is one of our KB authors but I doubt if she's the one that added it to your tags.


Random lol

I'm all caught up.

If you can just TT and just copy/paste these tags I'd be so grateful:Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004YTPBX4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13N1KDMQ0NPVZ313BAGA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128133&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, all caught up again. Time for two hours of writing. See you later.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Tagged
Mr Toad wedding
Angel be good


national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, africa history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, national service books, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## 25803

I'm caught up to here.

Many thanks to everyone for the tags


----------



## ShaunaG

This thread is a much faster catch up than the US thread, lol.

If you can just TT and just copy/paste these tags I'd be so grateful:Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004YTPBX4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13N1KDMQ0NPVZ313BAGA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128133&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShaunaG said:


> This thread is a much faster catch up than the US thread, lol.
> 
> If you can just TT and just copy/paste these tags I'd be so grateful:Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense
> 
> Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004YTPBX4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13N1KDMQ0NPVZ313BAGA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128133&pf_rd_i=468294


Shauna, can you start your tag list on a separate line? Makes it easier to c&p. Thanks.


----------



## ShaunaG

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Shauna, can you start your tag list on a separate line? Makes it easier to c&p. Thanks.


Sure!

If you can just TT and just copy/paste these tags I'd be so grateful:
Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004YTPBX4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13N1KDMQ0NPVZ313BAGA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128133&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## Millard

Here's my brand new one. Have at it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dirt-Other-Small-Mercies-ebook/dp/B0058K516A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1309458333&sr=1-3

snowmen, suicide bombers, flash fiction, anthologies, awesome, ghosts, fortune tellers, disneyland, broken hearts, dancing, bruce forsyth, frantic planet, saint vitus dance, dancing plague, chatroulette

Cheers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged and welcome.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just noticed my new paperback is available in the UK.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

I appreciate the tags.


----------



## Tess St John

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309468492&sr=1-1

This is my new one...would appreciate any tags!!!!

Margaret...I didn't see any tags for A Walk in the Woods.

And I'm caught up with everyone!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess St John said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309468492&sr=1-1
> 
> This is my new one...would appreciate any tags!!!!


Got you tagged.



> Margaret...I didn't see any tags for A Walk in the Woods.


That's because I forgot to tag my own book. Silly me.  It's all tagged now.


----------



## Tess St John

Gotcha, Margaret!!


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Got your new one Margaret
+
Dirt Baby 
+
Stuck on you


----------



## micki

KathyCarmichael said:


> Very happy to join this UK thread. Have gone back 4 pages and tagged, so I'm caught up to here. If you would please tag the following, I'd appreciate it. Thanks so much!
> 
> Have tagged you, please can you tag Glamour Grans on Safari - thanks


----------



## 25803

I'm caught up to here!

Micki, I didn't see your UK link, but I searched for it on Amazon UK and tagged it 

Gertie, got your PB 

Thanks very much to everyone for the tags!

Here's my links if you haven't gotten mine yet:

Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #1)
Stuck On You (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #2)
Angel Be Good

Thanks again.
Hot Flash


----------



## micki

Ok have tagged, please will you tag me on the UK site - thanks a mill


----------



## micki

KathyCarmichael said:


> I'm caught up to here!
> 
> Micki, I didn't see your UK link, but I searched for it on Amazon UK and tagged it
> 
> Thanks Kathy, it is because I haven't set it up properly. Got the instructions how to do it from Amazon, so will concentrate and do so tomorrow. But thanks for tagging.


----------



## 25803

Micki: I don't know what you meant about contacting Amazon, but what I meant was that I didn't see a link in your post here on KB that would direct me to your book on Amazon UK. Clicking on your book in your signature takes me to Amazon US.

If you haven't done it already, here's a link to the Amazon UK linkmaker here on KB: http://www.kboards.com/uklink/

Hope this helps!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.


----------



## Miriam Minger

UK tags today:

Kathy Carmichael
Tess St. John
Margaret Lake
ShaunaG
Millard

Thanks in advance for tags and likes if you get a chance! Just click below on the UK link.

Also, here's a link for my new romantic thriller, Ripped Apart.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ripped-Apart-ebook/dp/B0057H6XMA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309550270&sr=1-1

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!

These are mine in the UK! Thanks.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309468492&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1309574667&sr=8-1


----------



## Alan Parkinson

TAgged Glamour grans on safari
Dont let it show


----------



## 28612

Caught up in the UK tag land -- went back 7 pages, and tagged:

Tess x2
Alan P
Mackenzie
Julie x2 (but saw no tags for Mastering the Art..)
Christopher Bunn x4
Paul H
C.J. x5
D.A. 1 previously missed
Gertie/Margaret - new 1, plus pbs previously missed
Lexy new one
Sidney x7
Miriam - new one + 1 previously missed
Andrew - 2 previously missed (couldn't get any tags for Invisible Chains, Part 32)
Sibel pb
Christopher Beck - new one (oops, that was US)
Nick S x2 (already had the other)
Adam
Shauna
Martin L x2 (couldn't get any tags for Nuggets, Mr. Toad's Wedding)
Kathy C x4
Stuart 
Micki

Lexy & Andrew - I couldn't get any of all those DE links to show tags. On a few, I could see the tags, but there were no boxes to click. Kept trying to reload, but zip.

And now ... here's my UK links list and many thanks in advance!

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wedding-Party-The-Series/dp/B004K1FICU/ref=sr_1_55?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680504&sr=1-55

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gradys-Wedding-The-Series/dp/B004K1FIB6/ref=sr_1_54?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1295680642&sr=1-54

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Almost-a-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58Z2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58V6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Family-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B00457VKIA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rodeo-Nights/dp/B004CFBIO6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-a-Family-Man/dp/B004BDOVZW/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58U2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-New-World/dp/B004DL0LDS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancher-Meets-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDOTYU/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-11

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoops/dp/B004CFBIPK/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189059&sr=1-12

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Love-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDP94E/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-13

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1294189540&sr=1-15


----------



## Miriam Minger

Tagged you, Sibel.    Best of luck with your new book.  Looks like fun!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New for me:

KathyCarmichael 
Millard: new one
Margaret Lake: Walk (paperback)
Tess St John: new one
mickip
sibelhodge: new one (already tagged, added 'romance', 'humor')

Patricia McLinn: thanks for trying 

--------------------------
These are my UK links:

Bonds of Blood _*NEW*_
Just Don't Mess With Us
Bonds of Fear
Bonds of Hate
A Dish Served Cold


----------



## 25803

Patricia: Got all of your many books tagged and liked 

Have been tagging and am caught up to date except for one.

Andrew, I don't know if tagging just went down in the UK or not, but on Bonds of Blood, I didn't see any tags to check. Will check again later.

May thanks to everyone for the tags!

Here's my links if you haven't gotten mine yet:

Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #1)
Stuck On You (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #2)
Angel Be Good
Hot Flash

Thanks again!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Hello to all ... I've been out of the loop ... just finished getting my latest thriller up on Kindle, video trailers, etc. I would be soooo appreciative if anyone could take a moment and tag DIVA on the UK site. I tried to put in tags like: suspense, thriller, new orleans thriller, obsessed stalker. BUT I'm not even sure if they stuck.

Meanwhile, I'm going back through a few posts and add some tags myself.

Oh, I think my UK page is in my sig, but if not, it's on the DIVA-page

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056ASYCU/?tag=kindleboards-21

Have a great weekend!

Susan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Music & Mayhem said:


> Hello to all ... I've been out of the loop ... just finished getting my latest thriller up on Kindle, video trailers, etc. I would be soooo appreciative if anyone could take a moment and tag DIVA on the UK site. I tried to put in tags like: suspense, thriller, new orleans thriller, obsessed stalker. BUT I'm not even sure if they stuck.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm going back through a few posts and add some tags myself.
> 
> Oh, I think my UK page is in my sig, but if not, it's on the DIVA-page
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056ASYCU/?tag=kindleboards-21
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Susan


Your tags weren't showing so I copied them from your post. Let me know if you want to add more.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Miriam Minger said:


> Thanks in advance for tags and likes if you get a chance! Just click below on the UK link.
> Also, here's a link for my new romantic thriller, Ripped Apart.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ripped-Apart-ebook/dp/B0057H6XMA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309550270&sr=1-1
> Miriam Minger


Miriam, just tagged your book and wanted to say I really love your cover. Good luck w/it.
I just posted link to my latest, DIVA. Would love to get some tags going: suspense, thriller, bargain kindle, new orleans thriller, obsessed stalker ... action thriller

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056ASYCU/?tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I am new here, and will start tagging everybody from 5 pages back. I will be very grateful for tagging my book:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056A5CG6

Cheers!

Adam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adam, I had already tagged your UK book.


----------



## 25803

Caught up to here 

Many thanks to everyone for the tags!

Here's my links if you haven't gotten mine yet:

Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #1)
Stuck On You (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #2)
Angel Be Good
Hot Flash

Thanks again!


----------



## Tess St John

Andrew...I saw no tags for your new one!

I got everyone else.

Here are mine:

[URL=http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309704190&sr=1-1[/url]

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=don%27t+let+it+show&x=0&y=0


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Thank you Gertie! I have tagged yours.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.

Andrew, I pulled your tags from your US page and copied them onto the UK page.

For those who don't know and might wish to, the way to find a book on the UK page if there is no link present, but you can see one from the US page (e.g. in the authors signature) is to change the .com to .co.uk.

If, for example, you click on my book Courtesan, you'd go to:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003P2VH98?tag=kbpst-20

By changing the 'm' in the '.com' to '.uk' you'd get:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003P2VH98?tag=kbpst-20

and go to my UK product page. Changing the '.com' or '.co.uk' to '.de'

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003P2VH98?tag=kbpst-20

would take you to Courtesan's German page.

[Note: the above links won't work because I fiddled with the colours to highlight the changes.]

It doesn't matter how much 'garbage' come after the ASIN, you just change the .com to .co.uk or .de and you'll get where you want to go.

e.g. changing the .com to .co.uk in the following

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan-ebook/dp/B003P2VH98/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1309667511&sr=1-4

to get

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan-ebook/dp/B003P2VH98/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1309667511&sr=1-4

Will still do the trick.

Just a bit of trivia you might find useful for navigating.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You've given us a lot of great tips, Doug, but that one has been really invaluable.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Great tip, Doug! Thanks.

I have caught up except one book - I could not mark the tags I don't know why.

I would be very grateful for any exchange tags:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056A5CG6

Cheers!

Adam


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Shauna G
Paul R. Hardy
Sibel Hodge
Martin Lake
Kathy Carmichael
Millard
Tess St. John
Musis + Mayhem
Adam Kisiel

---------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Doug Lance

No better way to spend my time bedridden with strep throat than by burning my finger clicking those tags.

I don't know who I've tagged, I just went through a tagged every one for the last 10 pages or so.

Please tag my indie fiction magazine here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004UD88K2

We are ranked #7 best selling in Arts&Entertainment, but I want to be #1 best selling.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Tess St John

Doug, hope you're feeling better.

Caught up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doug Lance said:


> No better way to spend my time bedridden with strep throat than by burning my finger clicking those tags.
> 
> I don't know who I've tagged, I just went through a tagged every one for the last 10 pages or so.
> 
> Please tag my indie fiction magazine here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004UD88K2
> 
> We are ranked #7 best selling in Arts&Entertainment, but I want to be #1 best selling.  Thanks guys!


Tagging and chocolate ice cream are absolute cures for a throat infection. Hope you feel better.

By the time I got to your book, UK tags were down again. I'll check back later.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.


----------



## joyce9

Hi,
I would be glad if you can tag my books:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/9197764183/ref=s9_bbs_gw_d0_ir01?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0HRXJGSJG293QWY72XK2&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Study-Arabic-Phonology-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895490/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1309815131&sr=8-6

Thanks! I shall be tagging your books here too.

Joyce.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Dirt Baby
Walk in Woods
Don't Let it Show
Dump Your Boyfriend
Diva
Attractive Man
eFiction


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

And the new paperback.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Andrew Ashling

KathyCarmichael said:


> Andrew, I don't know if tagging just went down in the UK or not, but on Bonds of Blood, I didn't see any tags to check. Will check again later.


Strange, I can see them with a total of 3 for most tags.

Don't worry. I appreciate the effort. 

Edit:



D.A. Boulter said:


> All caught up.
> Andrew, I pulled your tags from your US page and copied them onto the UK page.


Yeah, that would explain it. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> Strange, I can see them with a total of 3 for most tags.
> 
> Don't worry. I appreciate the effort.


I took a look just for the heck of it. My red checks had disappeared and I showed only two for your tags. I redid them with crossed fingers and lit candles and many muttered mantras.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I took a look just for the heck of it. My red checks had disappeared and I showed only two for your tags. I redid them with crossed fingers and lit candles and many muttered mantras.


They are at 4 now, so I guess they took. Thanks Gertie. 
(downvoted "hisorical romance" on "Listen...")

New for me:

Music & Mayhem: both
Adam Kisiel 
Doug Lance 
joyce9

Checked up on a few others.

--------------------------
These are my UK links:

Bonds of Blood _*NEW*_
Just Don't Mess With Us
Bonds of Fear
Bonds of Hate
A Dish Served Cold


----------



## ShaunaG

Wow, I was away too long, lol, all caught up though

If you can just TT and just copy/paste these tags I'd be so grateful:Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004YTPBX4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13N1KDMQ0NPVZ313BAGA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128133&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Ashling said:


> They are at 4 now, so I guess they took. Thanks Gertie.
> (downvoted "hisorical romance" on "Listen...")


Oops, thanks for catching that!


----------



## Paul Hardy

More thoroughly British tags for:
Tess St John (the new one), Sibel Hodge (I seem to have missed the short story collection, but not any more), Andrew Ashling (another new book), Miriam Minger (yet another new book), Shauna Granger (as I seem to have missed some tags last time), Martin Lake (Pick & Mix and The Lost King - still no available tags on the others), Kathy Carmichael, Micki Street, Patricia McLinn, Susan A Fleet (new book), Doug Lance, and Joyce Akesson.

Thanks and keep on tagging!


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up.

Here are mine for the UK!! Thanks.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309704190&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=don%27t+let+it+show&x=0&y=0


----------



## Alan Parkinson

CAught up again

Wedding party
Diva
Courtesan ( thought I had tagged this before but maybe it was the US book)
efiction magazine
A study of arabic phonology
Second chances


For those who want to T T and copy my tag words 
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Guest

Just caught up again. I'd be grateful for anyone who could tag my two:

Fire Season: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fire-Season-ebook/dp/B004UW2AX4/
action, thriller, action thriller, action adventure, adventure, aircraft, aviation, fire, disaster,

The Docks: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Docks-ebook/dp/B0051BU0B2/
crime, action, urban, gritty, thriller, crime thriller, police, investigation, criminals, novella,


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LexyHarper said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my new one - would appreciate all tags.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Envy-ebook/dp/B005AJ94JE/
> 
> I've just tagged:
> 
> Tess St. John: Don't Let It Show
> Susan A Fleet: DIVA
> Kathy Carmichael: Hot Flash
> Kathy Carmichael: Angel Be Good
> Kathy Carmichael: Stuck On You
> Kathy Carmichael: Kissing Kelli
> 
> Lexy xxxx


Congrats on the new one, Lexy, and good luck.



VH Folland said:


> Just caught up again. I'd be grateful for anyone who could tag my two:
> 
> Fire Season: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fire-Season-ebook/dp/B004UW2AX4/
> action, thriller, action thriller, action adventure, adventure, aircraft, aviation, fire, disaster,
> 
> The Docks: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Docks-ebook/dp/B0051BU0B2/
> crime, action, urban, gritty, thriller, crime thriller, police, investigation, criminals, novella,


Got you tagged and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I am trying to catch up, only a few books left to complete. I will be very grateful for liking and tagging my book. Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up this morning...great to see so many joining this thread!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309704190&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=don%27t+let+it+show&x=0&y=0


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Just tagged Fire Season and Envy ebook to catch up


----------



## 25803

Caught up to here 

Many thanks to everyone for the tags!

Here's my links if you haven't gotten mine yet:

Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #1)
Stuck On You (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #2)
Angel Be Good
Hot Flash


----------



## ShaunaG

Morning all! All caught up!

If you can just TT and just copy/paste these tags I'd be so grateful:Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004YTPBX4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13N1KDMQ0NPVZ313BAGA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128133&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## joyce9

Hi,
Thanks for the tags to my books:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/9197764183/ref=s9_bbs_gw_d0_ir01?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0HRXJGSJG293QWY72XK2&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Study-Arabic-Phonology-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197895490/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1309815131&sr=8-6

I shall be tagging your books here too.

Joyce.


----------



## Tessa Apa

wow I am so not caught up - but I have done about 5 pages so far - tags can be tricky little buggars - sometimes they don't stick? Anyhoo - I kept at it til they did. I would appreciate some tagging as well, if you cut and paste this

fantasy, young adult, teen,  clean romance, romance, parnormal

and click my cover below to take you there - thanks so much!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tessa Apa said:


> wow I am so not caught up - but I have done about 5 pages so far - tags can be tricky little buggars - sometimes they don't stick? Anyhoo - I kept at it til they did. I would appreciate some tagging as well, if you cut and paste this
> 
> fantasy, young adult, teen, clean romance, romance, parnormal
> 
> and click my cover below to take you there - thanks so much!


The cover in your siggy goes to the US site. I tagged you on both US & UK.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.


----------



## Tessa Apa

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The cover in your siggy goes to the US site. I tagged you on both US & UK.
> 
> In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.
> 
> You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.


Thankyou! My 2nd day here - I will do that now


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up:

Doug Lance
Joyce9
Andrew Ashling
Lexy Harper
VH Folland
Tessa Apa

----------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi guys,

I have got an hour so probably I will tag a lot of new books.

I would like to ask to tag mine:

relationships, dating, attraction formula, attract women, attraction, attracting women

thanks!

Adam


----------



## ShaunaG

Morning all! All caught up!

If you can just TT and just copy/paste these tags I'd be so grateful:Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004YTPBX4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13N1KDMQ0NPVZ313BAGA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128133&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## Iain Manson

I've just tagged everybody from and including page 112.

Here are my links:
The Lion and the Eagle
Jezira
The Happiest Days
Randy Bastard

I've only recently tagged these myself. Is that why, apparently, tags still aren't up on the US tagging thread? Let me know if they're showing here.

And I have a problem with Jezira (US). For reasons I don't understand, a clutch of nonsensical tags is showing. I'd be grateful if people could vote down the following:
_cult, desert, fiction, literature, mormon polygamy, mormon thriller, murder mystery, polygamy, religious cult, suspense_


----------



## ShaunaG

Morning all! All caught up!

If you can just TT and just copy/paste these tags I'd be so grateful:Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004YTPBX4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13N1KDMQ0NPVZ313BAGA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128133&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Poems about passions
Gateway to Celesta
The Happiest Days

were the new ones today:

Tags if you want to TT - or tag those there
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## dabnorfish

Right, have done from page 111 onwards

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silver-Snakes-ebook/dp/B0058KS94Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1310325131&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

dabnorfish said:


> Right, have done from page 111 onwards
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silver-Snakes-ebook/dp/B0058KS94Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310313873&sr=8-1


The link should go directly to your book's product page and this doesn't. Let us know when you fix it. Thanks.


----------



## dabnorfish

I'm officially a doughnut.  It's sorted now, cheers.


----------



## Paul Hardy

dabnorfish said:


> I'm officially a doughnut. It's sorted now, cheers.


Doughnuts? Where?

Oh. 

Never mind. Tagged you anyway. Also Lexy Harper, V H Folland, Tessa Apa, Iain Manson & Christian Dabnor.


----------



## 28612

Caught up on the UK side.

Tagged:
Sibel’s new
Andrew’s new
Susan’s new one
Adam – already had yours, must have pitcked up the UK one on the US thread
Doug – tagged (hope the strep gets better soon)
Joyce x2
Gertie – added previously missed UK tags on new pb
VH x2
Tessa A (got correct spelling of paranormal)
Lexy new one
Iain downvotes
Christian


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi guys,

I am starting to tag new books.

I would like to ask to tag mine:

relationships, dating, attraction formula, attract women, attraction, attracting women, how to be a man

thanks!

Adam


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:
Iain Manson
Dabnorfish


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up! Would love the tags back.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=don%27t+let+it+show&x=0&y=0
[/quote]

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309704190&sr=1-1


----------



## ShaunaG

Morning all! All caught up!

If you can just TT and just copy/paste these tags I'd be so grateful:Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004YTPBX4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13N1KDMQ0NPVZ313BAGA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128133&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Envy
VH Folland x 2
Ian x 4
Silver Snakes


----------



## 25803

Caught up to here 

Many thanks to everyone for the tags!

Here's my links if you haven't gotten mine yet:

Kissing Kelli (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #1)
Stuck On You (A Texas Legacy Romantic Comedy #2)
Angel Be Good
Hot Flash

Thanks!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Firstly I would like to say that I have put a new book into my sig - It is a book of my sister. I would be extremely grateful for tagging it.

I have caught up with all the new titles. Thanks for any new tags and likes.
I would like to ask for:

dating, relationships, mate seeking, attraction formula, success, attract women, how to get girl, how to be a man, beauty, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction

Best,

Adam


----------



## ShaunaG

Still caught up

If you can just TT and just copy/paste these tags I'd be so grateful:

Young Adult, Young Adult Urban Fiction, Young Adult Paranormal Romance, Young Adult Paranormal, Young Adult Fantasy, mystery, paranormal romance, supernatural, supernatural romance, urban fantasy, magical realism, romantic suspense, strong supernatural heroine, action, suspense

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004YTPBX4/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=13N1KDMQ0NPVZ313BAGA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128133&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adam Kisiel said:


> Firstly I would like to say that I have put a new book into my sig - It is a book of my sister. I would be extremely grateful for tagging it.
> 
> I have caught up with all the new titles. Thanks for any new tags and likes.
> I would like to ask for:
> 
> dating, relationships, mate seeking, attraction formula, success, attract women, how to get girl, how to be a man, beauty, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction
> 
> Best,
> 
> Adam


I tagged it but you might want to add the UK link to your post.


----------



## NS

dabnorfish, Gertie, Paul, Iain, Alan, Patricia, Tess, ShaunaG, Swcleveland, Kathy + 

Please tag my UK edition http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quiet-River-psychological-thriller-ebook/dp/B00586QMDK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310473401&sr=8-1
Thank you!


----------



## Tess St John

Natasha...I didn't see any tags for you.

I'm caught up!


----------



## NS

Tess, you are the second person who tell me that. I don't get it. I see tags myself on my page. That's so weird.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> dabnorfish, Gertie, Paul, Iain, Alan, Patricia, Tess, ShaunaG, Swcleveland, Kathy +
> 
> Please tag my UK edition http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quiet-River-psychological-thriller-ebook/dp/B00586QMDK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310473401&sr=8-1
> Thank you!


I didn't see tags either but I copied them over from the US site.


----------



## ShaunaG

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> Tess, you are the second person who tell me that. I don't get it. I see tags myself on my page. That's so weird.


When I first looked at your page they didnt show for me either, then I closed it and reopened it and they were magically there.


----------



## NS

Thank you Gertie and Shauna. Gertie, you did a trick, I guess it worked. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> Thank you Gertie and Shauna. Gertie, you did a trick, I guess it worked. Thanks a lot.


Yes, the UK site can be very _tricky _  I'm seeing 30 and up on your tag count so it's building for you.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, the UK site can be very _tricky _  I'm seeing 30 and up on your tag count so it's building for you.


You must be looking at the US page. The UK page shows a count of 3.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> You must be looking at the US page. The UK page shows a count of 3.


I do that all the time <sigh>


----------



## ShaunaG

Hello everyone! I have a new short story I've just put up under a pen name. It's still publishing, but you can access the page. Can you all help me get the tags going?

The tags I would like are:
erotica, supernatural erotica, paranormal erotica, elf erotica, vampire erotica, fantasy erotica, erotic fantasy, erotic short stories, erotic paranormal romance, faries, vampires, elves

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1310575751&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShaunaG said:


> Hello everyone! I have a new short story I've just put up under a pen name. It's still publishing, but you can access the page. Can you all help me get the tags going?
> 
> The tags I would like are:
> erotica, supernatural erotica, paranormal erotica, elf erotica, vampire erotica, fantasy erotica, erotic fantasy, erotic short stories, erotic paranormal romance, faries, vampires, elves
> 
> Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1310575751&sr=1-1


Good luck with the new one.


----------



## ShaunaG

Still caught up!

Thanks Gertie!

I have a new short story I've just put up under a pen name. I'd love some help with the tags!

The tags I would like are:
erotica, supernatural erotica, paranormal erotica, elf erotica, vampire erotica, fantasy erotica, erotic fantasy, erotic short stories, erotic paranormal romance, faries, vampires, elves

Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Elfbitten-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005CCQDA2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1310575751&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just had to mention that I've had another sale at DE. That makes two. Ridiculous to be so excited about that but I am. Both of the sales are for the same novelette which is one of my best sellers over here.


----------



## ShaunaG

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just had to mention that I've had another sale at DE. That makes two. Ridiculous to be so excited about that but I am. Both of the sales are for the same novelette which is one of my best sellers over here.


I have yet to break into that market, so I would be just as excited over two sales as you are. Way to go!


----------



## Tess St John

Natasha...got you this time.

Gertie/Margaret...you go girl...I haven't sold there yet!!!

I'm caught up.

]http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=don%27t+let+it+show&x=0&y=0
[/quote]

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309704190&sr=1-1


----------



## ShaunaG

I really wish more people participated in this thread


----------



## gregoryblackman

Didn't even know about it until now . Tagged a bunch. Mine are,

Jonathan Rush and the Star Academy: Part One
Jonathan Rush and the Star Academy: Parts One and Two


----------



## ShaunaG

Got you Gregory.

You didnt have any tags for Star Academy: Parts one and Two so I just c/p the tags from your other book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShaunaG said:


> I really wish more people participated in this thread


Not everyone wants to purchase from UK. It really doesn't have to cost much if you buy something cheap from the marketplace and ship it to a charity shop over there. You might even be able to deduct it from your taxes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShaunaG said:


> Got you Gregory.
> 
> You didnt have any tags for Star Academy: Parts one and Two so I just c/p the tags from your other book.


I did the same.


----------



## Tess St John

ShaunaG, I'm not sure how I missed your new one, but I got it now!

I'm caught up!! And I agree...I wish we had more participants here too!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Natasha A Salnikova
Shauna G
Gregory Blackman

---------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Caught up - although not a lot to catch up!


----------



## Iain Manson

ShaunaG said:


> I really wish more people participated in this thread


I agree. It seems a bit cheeky to ask for UK tags on the US thread (where many don't have UK tagging rights anyway), so I've stopped doing it. Why is it that so few people come here?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Iain Manson said:


> I agree. It seems a bit cheeky to ask for UK tags on the US thread (where many don't have UK tagging rights anyway), so I've stopped doing it. Why is it that so few people come here?


Some people feel UK sales aren't worth buying something to tag. When UK first opened, you had to buy something to even post in the forums. That's why I bought something right off and got a good head start on UK sales. Now you can post without buying but you still can't tag. I guess they feel posting is enough.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Thanks Shauna and everyone else.

Do the amazon sites require you to buy on each, us, uk and de?  If so, I should stop tagging and buy my book on uk and de as well 

Thanks,

Gregory


----------



## Gertie Kindle

gregoryblackman said:


> Thanks Shauna and everyone else.
> 
> Do the amazon sites require you to buy on each, us, uk and de? If so, I should stop tagging and buy my book on uk and de as well
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gregory


Yes, they do.

If you want to join in the tagging on the German site, you can buy a cheap book from the Amazon DE marketplace and have it shipped to a charity shop or library in Germany. I bought a book and had it sent to:

Oxfam-Buchshop
Furstenfelder Strasse 7
80331 Munich, Deutschland

Have your google translator handy if you don't speak German.

You can do the same thing on the UK site.


----------



## Iain Manson

This place is dead, innit? Gertie and I have both encouraged those interested in UK sales to post here as well as on the US pages. Can I suggest that more people echo our encouragement, otherwise we may as well not be here.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I've been gone for a while, but I just spent a bit of time catching up from my last post.

Today's tags:
Shauna Granger
Andrew - new one
Kathy Carmichael
Stuart Millard
Margaret - new one
Tess St John - new one
Susan Fleet - new one
Doug Lance
Joyce Akesson
Lexy - new one
V H Folland
Tessa Apa
Iain Manson - and voted down requested tags on the US version of Jezira
Christian Dabnor
Natasha Salnikova
Gregory Blackman

Thanks for the tags back:

A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.
The Master's Chair in the UK store.
The Dragon's Flame in the UK store.


----------



## catjournalist

Thank you for the link for the uk signature....I've been trying for days to get it right in promoting things over there for my cat book, Mewsings

...Going to try the link I made: .

I'd sure welcome some tags. And will be happy to do the same.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Hello. It's been a while, but I'm back on the UK thread. My husband's book, Wayland's Principia (link below), needs tags. Some posts didn't have links to the Amazon UK site, but I tagged all the ones I could find.
*****
I've added new tags for the UK books of:

Tessa Apa
Andrew Ashling
Greta Beigel
Gregory Blackman
D.A. Boulter
Kathy Carmichael
Christian Dabnor
VH Folland
Paul R. Hardy
Margaret Lake
Stephen Livingston
Iain Manson
Alan E. Parkinson
Tess St. John
Natasha A Salnikova
Leila Bryce Sin

*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's books. These are Amazon UK links:

Wayland's Principia

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****
Exaltations

knights, parallel worlds, mythology, metafiction, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality, parable

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun, nonfiction

*****

Thank you.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Catjournalist


----------



## Iain Manson

All caught up.

My links:
The Lion and the Eagle
The Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
Jezira
The Happiest Days
Randy Bastard


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Quiet River
Elfbitten
Gregory x 2
Mewsings
Richard x 3
Lexy x 2


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Caught up 

Exalations
Mewsings


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Today's tags:

Greta Biegel
Alessandra Kelley
Lexy Harper

Thanks for the tags back. 
A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.
The Master's Chair in the UK store.
The Dragon's Flame in the UK store.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

I have some new book requests to tag (see "Three Steps to the Universe", below)

I've tagged:

LexyHarper (new stuff)

*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's books. These are Amazon UK links:

Wayland's Principia

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****
Exaltations

knights, parallel worlds, mythology, metafiction, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality, parable

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter (Kindle edition)

Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter (hardcover edition)

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun, nonfiction

Please do NOT tag "stephen hawking"

*****

Thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged the new one, Alessandra.


----------



## Herman

Hello,
I did tag around 20 US ebooks, just to find out that the US amazon users can´t tag me back, because the book is listed in DE.
So let´s give it another try:

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005CQBQRI

and for US accounts:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CQBQRI
or UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CQBQRI

I´ll check and see if it works that way, meanwhile tagging the last pages of this thread here..


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

The only new one for me today is M A Buth. I tagged the US edition on the US thread and the UK edition here, but I don't have tagging privileges in the DE store. Sorry.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Herman said:


> Hello,
> I did tag around 20 US ebooks, just to find out that the US amazon users can´t tag me back, because the book is listed in DE.
> So let´s give it another try:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005CQBQRI
> 
> I´ll check and see if it works that way, meanwhile tagging the last pages of this thread here..


Herman, you can't tag in the US or the UK unless you have purchased something there. It will look to you like you have tagged but the taggee won't see the tags and they won't count in searches.

You can purchase something from the Amazon UK or Amazon US marketplace for .01 and have it shipped to a UK or US charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Thanks for trying.

I have tagging privileges in all the Amazon sites so I tagged you. I suggest you wait to see who tags you in DE before you spend a whole lot of time tagging us.


----------



## Herman

OK, so far I understood the procedure. Will just buy some MP3s in UK and US store.

As for the tagging of my book the US and UK and DE store: I can see that they have been tagged already. So that worked. Thank you so much!
We are just pioneering here in DE. There is NO way to find new ebooks via amazon searches. It will only bring up the blockbusters from well established authors. Very hard to get noticed.
Question is, if it would make sense/be ok to start a new thread for other regions than US and UK


----------



## Tess St John

UK has no boxes or the little tt box today...Not sure what's going on over there?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Herman said:


> OK, so far I understood the procedure. Will just buy some MP3s in UK and US store.


Good thinking. We'll suggest that from now on. As soon as you purchase, you'll be able to tag.



> As for the tagging of my book the US and UK and DE store: I can see that they have been tagged already. So that worked. Thank you so much!
> We are just pioneering here in DE. There is NO way to find new ebooks via amazon searches. It will only bring up the blockbusters from well established authors. Very hard to get noticed.


Yes, it is. I posted a few times on the Amazon DE forums but there aren't enough English speaking people hanging out there.



> Question is, if it would make sense/be ok to start a new thread for other regions than US and UK


Not at this point. Only myself and maybe two others have purchased from DE. The thread will disappear from view very quickly. It's best to keep UK and DE combined, at least for now.

You're suggestion of MP3 downloads may encourage others to purchase from both UK and DE. We have very few people on the UK thread compared to US.

Let me ask the question of our active taggers. Would you be willing to spend 99 cents on an MP3 download to have tagging privileges in DE? The more taggers we have involved, the more tags we get back. Seems like a win-win to me.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Forgive me if this is slightly off topic, but I'm trying to get the word out ... and it does involve the UK. I just did a guest blog on a UK writer's blog and hope you'll come on over to check it out and maybe leave a comment. Topic: Why I stopped trumpeting and started killing people ...

Here's the link: http://tinyurl.com/susanfleet-guestblog


----------



## TWGallier

All caught up.  Nice to see all the new faces.


----------



## Kate Hamilton

Hi,

I would be thrilled if you would tag my new book SWORN on the UK site.

Click on this link to go through. I will reciprocate! Thanks. Kate Hamilton.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Sonnennacht and 
Sworn both tagged


----------



## NickSpalding

All caught up too 

Here's mine > http://www.amazon.com/The-Cornerstone-ebook/dp/B00520I8V6


----------



## davidjk1

Hello all, just stumbled upon the UK version of the tagging thread. -- A lot of familar faces/books 

I've tagged everyone on the last 6 pages, except mickip as I could not find any tags on your UK/USA books?

(I assume going back 6 pages is the normal here too for new people joining the thread?)

My Link to the UK kindle edition is here ---> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0053HHHRE

Thank you very much for the tags in return.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

davidjk1 said:


> Hello all, just stumbled upon the UK version of the tagging thread. -- A lot of familar faces/books
> 
> I've tagged everyone on the last 6 pages, except mickip as I could not find any tags on your UK/USA books?
> 
> (I assume going back 6 pages is the normal here too for new people joining the thread?)
> 
> My Link to the UK kindle edition is here ---> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0053HHHRE
> 
> Thank you very much for the tags in return.


Got you tagged and welcome.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

And the new paperback

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up this morning!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I have also caught up and put a link to my book on amazon UK in the sig.

I would like to ask for tagging my book with the tags:

dating, relationships, mate seeking, attraction formula, success, attract women, how to get girl, how to be a man, love, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction, mystery method

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

All caught up.

I got my account on Amazon.uk organically, by buying books and things from them. The UK editions of Terry Pratchett's Discworld books, for example, are much more visually appealing than those for the American market. Also, there are books and dvds you just can't get in the US (I have a special dvd player that will play British disks). While I understand the interest in starting an account for as little money as possible, I prefer my method.

*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's books. These are Amazon UK links:

Wayland's Principia

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****
Exaltations

knights, parallel worlds, mythology, metafiction, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality, parable, fantasy

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter (Kindle edition)

Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter (hardcover edition)

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun, popular science, nonfiction

Please do NOT tag "stephen hawking"

*****

Thank you.


----------



## KatieKlein

Hi Guys!

I just popped in to see if any of you would be willing to do me a favor. My _Cross My Heart_ UK link has become the victim of tagging spammers.

It should NOT be tagged with urban fantasy, paranormal romance, urban fantasy romance, vampire, vampire books, vampire romance, or cheri schmidt.

More like: YA romance, YA contemporary, teen romance, realistic contemporary, etc.

If any of you are willing, would you mind voting down these irrelevant tags? I don't want people to think CMH is a vampire book when it isn't. 

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cross-My-Heart-ebook/dp/B004S7MLWQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311266738&sr=1-1

Thanks in advance!
~Katie~


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KatieKlein said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I just popped in to see if any of you would be willing to do me a favor. My _Cross My Heart_ UK link has become the victim of tagging spammers.
> 
> It should NOT be tagged with urban fantasy, paranormal romance, urban fantasy romance, vampire, vampire books, vampire romance, or cheri schmidt.
> 
> More like: YA romance, YA contemporary, teen romance, realistic contemporary, etc.
> 
> If any of you are willing, would you mind voting down these irrelevant tags? I don't want people to think CMH is a vampire book when it isn't.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cross-My-Heart-ebook/dp/B004S7MLWQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311266738&sr=1-1
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> ~Katie~


I would like to help but there was no "agree with these tags" button so that I could downvote them for you. I'll check again later.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Caught up again.

Today's Tags:
Kate Hamilton
David Khan
Alessandra Kelley

Thanks for the tags back.

A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.
The Master's Chair in the UK store.
The Dragon's Flame in the UK store.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Sworn
Cornerstone
Red Door
Cross My Heart


Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I would like to help but there was no "agree with these tags" button so that I could downvote them for you. I'll check again later.


Same here.


----------



## Iain Manson

All tagged to date.

I'm presently asking only for:

Jezira
_persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer, psychopath, fundamentalism, islam, muslim, war, hit men_
(Just these, please.)

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
Something seems to be wrong here, but see if it'll take any tags.



KatieKlein said:


> I just popped in to see if any of you would be willing to do me a favor. My _Cross My Heart_ UK link has become the victim of tagging spammers.
> 
> It should NOT be tagged with urban fantasy, paranormal romance, urban fantasy romance, vampire, vampire books, vampire romance, or cheri schmidt.


Katie, of eight tags for _Cross My Heart_ only one bad one was showing. That was "urban fantasy", which I duly voted down.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

TAgged Cross my heart up do date and ignored the urban one


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Lexyx Harper
Herman
Davidjk1
Kate Hamilton


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Iain Manson said:


> Katie, of eight tags for _Cross My Heart_ only one bad one was showing. That was "urban fantasy", which I duly voted down.


Ditto


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up. 

Katie: Urban Fantasy now at -1.


----------



## Library4Science

I am joining this thread, I have a UK account and I have tagged my books so you should be able to just click on the link and tt but if not please use the tags below. Please copy the tags from the post as some of them are too long to show up correctly when you do the tt command. If you see a problem please let me know.

Here are my links and tags, please use the links as the sig links are for the US books.

1. Discovery and Exploration http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KAA9P2  
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,discovery and exploration of america,christopher columbus magellan,the new world,coronado Pizarro Balboa de Soto,cartier sebastion cabot Drake Champlain Hudson ,eric the red pre-columbian voyages,ponce de leon in florida,john fiske,francis parkman,Mississippi Hudson St. Lawrence River

2. Colonization http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0052ATGC6
American history,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material,kindle bargain books,founding of new amsterdam new york,pilgrim mayflower massachusetts new england,pequot massacre at fort mystic,st augustine huguenots dominique de gourgues,roanoke jamestown virginia,new sweden delaware maryland lord baltimore,quakers william penn pennsylvania,marquette mississippi joliet la salle,indentured white slaves in the colonies,harvard william and mary college

3. Revolution http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0052AUF8K
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,kindle bargain books,1776 revolution united states boston massacre,battle lexington concord bunker hill long island,battle ticonderoga white plains trenton princeton,george washington braddock valley forge ,surrender burgoyne cornwallis montcalm,lafayette wayne wolfe,battle quebec stony point yorktown,John Paul Jones bon homme richard serapis ,benjamin franklin thomas jefferson james madison

4. The Critical Period http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0052ABLQ0
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,american democracy constitution thomas jefferson,george washington mount vernon,napoleon louisiana purchase new world power,columbia river northwest ordinance fur trade ,settlements public land problem ,john hancock james madison ,treaty of paris independence union,cotton gin slavery

5. 1812 Before and After http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0057U1CQ4
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books,war of 1812 star spangled banner burning washington,battle of lake erie lake champlain tippecanoe new orleans,lewis and clark expedition crossing the great divide ,constitution guerriere java chesapeake shannon,robert fulton hudson albany clermont ,treaty of ghent first protective tariff disarmament on the lakes,monroe doctrine missouri compromise,alexander hamilton aaron burr duel trial

6. The Developing Nation http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005C6EL5M
American history historiography,VFW Veterans of Foreign Wars,original source history reference ,primary history source material ,memoirs correspondence journals,united states of america,kindle bargain books developing nation,buffalo lake erie hudson river albany canal ,american railroad locomotive telegraph ,seminole creek black hawk ,jackson calhoun webster hayne ashburton,slavery anti-slavery slave-breaking abolition,battle of san jacinto alamo texas annexation,united states bank panic of 1837,log-cabin and hard cider campaign

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!! Great to see some new people participating.

Here are my two! Thanks for any tags!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=don%27t+let+it+show&x=0&y=0


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309704190&sr=1-1


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Katie, I downvoted urban fantasy.
Tagged all of the Library4Science books.

I tired to download an MP3 from the DE site, but it failed. I used an online translator to find out why. They said it was geographical problem. So I doubt that we'll be able to use MP3s to get tagging privileges on that site.

Thanks for the tags back. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up. Thanks for the tags back.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

And the new paperback

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

NEW BOOK!

My husband, Richard Garfinkle, has just published "Two By Two Souls Fly: A Pastoral Fantasy." Would people please give it some tags?

fantasy, romantic fantasy, family saga, magic, gods, horse fiction, mythology, paranormal romance, fantasy romance, love, destiny, afterlife, poetry, folklore, ghosts

All caught up, including Library4Science. Katie Klein, I voted down your tags, and was glad to see no vampire tags any more.

*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's books. These are Amazon UK links:

Wayland's Principia

interstellar travel, alien intelligence, hard sf, first contact, sci-fi -- alien psychology, sci-fi -- first contact, alien worlds, aliens, intelligent sf, alien contact, spaceship

*****
Exaltations

knights, parallel worlds, mythology, metafiction, quest, theurgy, spirituality, alternate reality, parable, fantasy

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter (Kindle edition)

Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter (hardcover edition)

astrophysics, cosmology, dark matter, physics, quantum physics, science, black holes, history of science, galaxies, universe, sun, popular science, nonfiction

Please do NOT tag "stephen hawking"

*****

Thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alessandra Kelley said:


> NEW BOOK!
> 
> My husband, Richard Garfinkle, has just published "Two By Two Souls Fly: A Pastoral Fantasy." Would people please give it some tags?
> 
> fantasy, romantic fantasy, family saga, magic, gods, horse fiction, mythology, paranormal romance, fantasy romance, love, destiny, afterlife, poetry, folklore, ghosts


Got it.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Tagged

America Dicovery and Exploration -
Two by Two Souls


----------



## Pendance

Hey there, just tagged books for
Katie Klein
SW Cleveland
Iain Manson
Alan Parkinson
MG Scarsbrook
Margaret Lake
DA Boulter
Library4science
Tess St. John
Alessandra Kelly

Would love some UK tags back; please use these tags: ancient egypt, like dan brown, da vinci, gnosticism, magic, historical fiction, religious fiction, darik brooks, renaissance art, suspense, bees, recommended reading, conspiracy

Thanks a ton!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trinity-Sun-Book-I-ebook/dp/B005BE0PHS/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311360850&sr=1-3


----------



## seventhspell

I'd like to join this but can someone tell me how it works, do i have to tag from the beginning of the list and then post my links or ?


----------



## Library4Science

Started at page 114 and caught up.

Alessandra Kelley 3
catjournalist 1
dabnorfish 1
davidjk1 1
gregoryblackman 2
Herman 1uk 1us
Kate Hamilton 1
Kathy Carmichael 4
Leila Bryce Sin 1
LexyHarper 10
M. G. Scarsbrook 5
Mackenzie Morgan 3
mickip no tags visible
Millard
Music & Mayhem 2
Natasha A. Salnikova 1
NickSpalding  1uk 1us
Patricia McLinn 16
Pendance 1
ShaunaG
sibelhodge 1
swcleveland
Tess St John 2
Tessa Apa 1
VH Folland 2

@seventhspell, not sure on this thread but I did as US thread does and went back 6 pages and tagged from there.  You can post your tags and links before you start as far as I know (I did).  Please put links (to .co.uk) in the post if your sig points to amazon.com otherwise we have to change .com to .co.uk for each book  .  You also have to list the tags you want to use if you are just starting and you don't have tags showing on your book page.  It usually takes about 24 hours for Amazon to add new tags and update the tag counts.

Charlie


----------



## seventhspell

Library4Science said:


> Started at page 114 and caught up.
> 
> Alessandra Kelley 3
> catjournalist 1
> dabnorfish 1
> davidjk1 1
> gregoryblackman 2
> Herman 1uk 1us
> Kate Hamilton 1
> Kathy Carmichael 4
> Leila Bryce Sin 1
> LexyHarper 10
> M. G. Scarsbrook 5
> Mackenzie Morgan 3
> mickip no tags visible
> Millard
> Music & Mayhem 2
> Natasha A. Salnikova 1
> NickSpalding 1uk 1us
> Patricia McLinn 16
> Pendance 1
> ShaunaG
> sibelhodge 1
> swcleveland
> Tess St John 2
> Tessa Apa 1
> VH Folland 2
> 
> @seventhspell, not sure on this thread but I did as US thread does and went back 6 pages and tagged from there. You can post your tags and links before you start as far as I know (I did). Please put links (to .co.uk) in the post if your sig points to amazon.com otherwise we have to change .com to .co.uk for each book . You also have to list the tags you want to use if you are just starting and you don't have tags showing on your book page. It usually takes about 24 hours for Amazon to add new tags and update the tag counts.
> 
> Charlie


Hello 
Thanks for this info, will do it


----------



## seventhspell

Hello there 
Hoping to pick up some UK tags as my books have so few there
Book links
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056P769W

tags
paranormal romance, urban fantasy, time travel, magic, witches, romance, love triangle, young adult fiction, love story

starting now at page 114 with my own tagging
Thanks to anyone tagging me back


----------



## seventhspell

phew, tagged from page 114,
a few of us do not have many tags in the UK
added a couple of comments to the list below eg I don't know how any of us will be able to tag DE 

Ok so tagged 

KathyCarmichael
Swcleveland
ShaunaG
D.A. Boulter
Alan Parkinson
ShaunaG
Millard
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake'
Tess St John
Mickip NO Tags please provide a list and I will do your first tags
Miriam Minger
Patricia McLinn
Sibelhodge
Andrew Ashling
Music & Mayhem
Adam Kisiel
M. G. Scarsbrook
Doug Lance
joyce9Paul Hardy
LexyHarper
VH Folland
Tessa Apa felt like tagging yours twice since so few tags but of course not allowed
Dabnorfish
Natasha A. Salnikova  felt like tagging yours also twice since so few tags but of course not allowed
Gregoryblackman
catjournalist Mackenzie Morgan really like that opal dragon’s middle
Alessandra Kelley
Herman ---hi Herman I have tagged you in the UK&US but no go DE you have to have bought something, I can’t even tag my own books there
NickSpalding
Kate Hamilton
davidjk1
KatieKlein did the right tags,
Library4science tagged all
Pendance

Will check back daily to catch new ones


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

Today's Tags:

Alessandra - new one
Seventhspell - all four

Thanks for the tags back.

A Shot in the Dark in the UK store.
The Master's Chair in the UK store.
The Dragon's Flame in the UK store.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Iain Manson

All tagged to date.

I'm presently asking only for:

Jezira
_persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer_
(Just these, please; no others.)

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
(Use "tt")



Library4Science said:


> I am joining this thread, I have a UK account and I have tagged my books so you should be able to just click on the link and tt but if not please use the tags below. If you see a problem please let me know.


For some of these, "tt" brings up some odd tags ending with "...", probably because the tags are too long. Are you sure you want these?
Also, your link to _The Critical Period_ isn't working (though of course I was able to find it).


----------



## Rai Aren

Hi taggers,

I've been away for a little while, but I will catch up again from where I left off 

Here's my link:



And here are my tags for ease of copying & pasting:

ancient egypt, archaeology adventure, adventure, action adventure, egyptian mysteries, egyptian mythology, egyptology, mystery, award winning, award winner, young adult historical fiction, alternative historical fiction, mystery novel, mystery and suspense, sphinx

Thanks!

Rai


----------



## Rai Aren

All caught up!


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Caught up

TRinity of the Sun
Spellbinding


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I have caught up. I would like to ask for tags:

dating, relationships, mate seeking, attraction formula, success, attract women, how to get girl, how to be a man, love, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction, mystery method

Thanks 

Adam


----------



## Pendance

I'm caught up.

Seventh Spell
Rai Aren
Adam Kisiel

Thanks, DB

Amazon UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trinity-Sun-Book-I-ebook/dp/B005BE0PHS/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311360850&sr=1-3


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=don%27t+let+it+show&x=0&y=0


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309704190&sr=1-1


----------



## Library4Science

Iain Manson said:


> For some of these, "tt" brings up some odd tags ending with "...", probably because the tags are too long. Are you sure you want these?
> Also, your link to _The Critical Period_ isn't working (though of course I was able to find it).


Thanks for the heads up. I fixed the link and added some text saying

"Please copy the tags from the post as some of them are too long to show up correctly when you do the tt command. "

Even though the tags show a ... on the tt display it does save all the text you paste in the box which you can show by searching for a word that is hidden by the ...s.

Charlie


----------



## Lynn Mixon

I went back six pages and am now caught up. I'm afraid none of it will count since I didn't see the caveat of needing to have bought from the UK store. I'll need to do that before I try again.

If anyone with tagging rights in the UK and DE would be kind enough to tag and like me, the links are below. The tags I'm looking for are: erotica, erotic romance, paranormal romance, erotic fantasy, lynn mixon, fantasy

Thanks.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005CWJJE4

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005CWJJE4

For what it was worth, I tagged:

Alan Parkinson
Patricia McLinn
sibelhodge
Miriam Minger
Andrew Ashling
KathyCarmichael
Music & Mayhem
Gertie Kindle 
Adam Kisiel
Tess St John
D.A. Boulter
M. G. Scarsbrook
Doug Lance
joyce9
swcleveland
ShaunaG
Paul Hardy
LexyHarper
VH Folland
Tessa Apa
Iain Manson
dabnorfish
gregoryblackman
catjournalist
Alessandra Kelley
Herman
Kate Hamilton
KatieKlein
Library4Science
Pendance
seventhspell
Rai Aren


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's new book, "Two By Two Souls Fly: A Pastoral Fantasy." These are slightly different tags from my earlier post. Use your best judgement.

fantasy, romantic fantasy, family saga, magic, gods, horse fiction, mythology, fantasy romance, love, destiny, afterlife, folklore, ghosts, horses, magical creatures

All caught up.

*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's books. These are Amazon UK links:

Wayland's Principia

*****
Exaltations

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter (Kindle edition)

Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter (hardcover edition)

Please do NOT tag "stephen hawking"

*****

Thank you.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Library4Science x 5
2 by 2
Trinity of sun
Seventhspell x 4
Will of Gods


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Just tagged:

Library4science
Alessandra Kelley
Pendance
Seventh Spell
Terry Mixon

----------------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Iain Manson

All caught up.

I'm presently asking only for:

Jezira
_persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer_
(Just these, please; no others.)

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
(Use "tt")


----------



## Tess St John

Got the one new one!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

To all the new taggers, you have to purchase something in the UK in order to tag there. Same with DE. I buy a cheap paperback from the marketplace and ship it to a charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

If you don't purchase, it will look to the tagger as if the tags are sticking, but not to the taggee and the tags won't add in to the search parameters.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I have caught up, and I will probably buy one book of one author from this thread, I have already bought two from US thread.

I would like to ask to tag my book:

dating, relationships, mate seeking, attraction formula, success, attract women, how to get girl, how to be a man, love, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction, mystery method

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## ShaunaG

Been gone for a bit, but I'm caught up.


----------



## seventhspell

all caught up


----------



## gregoryblackman

Thanks everyone, tagged a bunch more myself.


----------



## seventhspell

totally caught up


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Nothing new to tag!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still caught up.


----------



## joyce9

Hi,
I would be glad if you can tag my books:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Loves-Thrilling-Dimensions-Joyce-Akesson/dp/9197764159/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1311968412&sr=8-9

Thanks! I shall be tagging your books here too.

Joyce.


----------



## Iain Manson

joyce9 said:


> Hi,
> I would be glad if you can tag my books . . .
> 
> Joyce.


Thank you, Joyce, for giving us all something to tag. Not a lot is happening otherwise.

I'm presently asking only for:

Jezira
_persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer_
(Just these, please; no others.)

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
(Use "tt")


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Got Love thrilling dimension and will of the gods


----------



## seventhspell

nothing new to tag


----------



## gregoryblackman

I know, eh?

Bumping for exposure.


----------



## ShaunaG

*waves*


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello everyone,

I am back and indeed there was only an one new book. I would like to ask to tag my books, especially the new release "A smile of Fortune" (in the signature).
I would like to ask for tags:

fantasy, fantasy series, fantasy adventure, funny fantasy, mystery, action fantasy, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle

Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's new book, "Two By Two Souls Fly: A Pastoral Fantasy." These are slightly different tags from my earlier post. Use your best judgement.

fantasy, family saga, magic, gods, horse fiction, mythology, love, destiny, afterlife, folklore, ghosts, horses, magical creatures, bards, richard garfinkle

Tagged:

Joyce Akesson
Scott Cleveland
Lexy Harper (some I missed)
Adam Kisiel (short story)
Iain Manson (changed)

*****
Please tag my husband, Richard Garfinkle's other books. These are Amazon UK links:

Wayland's Principia

*****
Exaltations

*****
Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter (Kindle edition)

Three Steps to the Universe: From the Sun to Black Holes to the Mystery of Dark Matter (hardcover edition)

Please do NOT tag "stephen hawking"

*****

Thank you.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Joyce9
Adam Kisiel


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm back from vacation and catching up.

Got the newcomers and new releases tagged.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

And the new paperback

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Something new to tag


----------



## Michael A. Boyadjian

Starting a number of pages back and tagging forward. Too bad tags don't count across US, UK, and DE.


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up - happy 1st of the month!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up.


----------



## Iain Manson

Thank you, Adrianna, for giving us something to do.

I'm presently asking only for:

Jezira
_persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer_

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
(Use "tt")


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Tagged a Light in the Dark (UK)


----------



## NickSpalding

Right then, all caught up once more. I'll have to go put my hand in a cool glass of water after all that clicking.

Can everyone please tag my three books, if you've not already done so?

The Cornerstone: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Cornerstone/dp/B00520I8V6

Life... With No Breaks: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003ICWJ4C

Life... On A High: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-On-A-High-ebook/dp/B004YQVQAY

Thanks very much!

Nick


----------



## William Meikle

Having caught up over at .com, here I am over here again.

Here's the list if there are any newcomers who haven't seen it yet

Generations: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004THZ5GO
Watchers: The Coming of the King : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HO5UNC 
Watchers: The Battle For the Throne : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004I1L5BK 
Watchers Culloden! : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004LDLSEY
The Concordances of the Red Serpent : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004INHX96 
Eldren: The Book of the Dark : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HILPPU/
Berserker : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004CRSQSU
The Midnight Eye Files: The Amulet : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0044KMNYI
The Midnight Eye Files: The Sirens : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00472O6PW
The Midnight Eye Files: The Skin Game: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004R9Q7MU
The Invasion : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4V8O
The Valley : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS4UHQ 
Island Life : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CYKQY6 
Crustaceans : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003LBSJGM
The Road Hole Bunker Mystery : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003CC15OI

SHORT STORY COLLECTIONS

Whispers From the Darkside : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004EYSZCS 
Variations on a Theme : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R064 
Carnacki: Heaven and Hell : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045UA7E0 
Darkness Follows : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0046ZRKP8 
The Chronicles of Augustus Seton : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003HS5PLG

NOVELLAS

The Sleeping God : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004DERGOW 
The Auld Mither : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G8R05U
The Copycat Murders : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HFS6EQ 
Mostly Human (with Lockley, Nicholson and Savile) : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004G5Z3DE

INDIVIDUAL SHORT STORIES at 70p each

Abominable : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049P226W 
The Haunting of Esther Cox : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE7S
Brotherhood of the Thorns : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE1E
Cold as Death : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0049U49BI
Ghost Writer : http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003ZHVE5A


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

All caught up. I would be very grateful if you would tag my books.

Thank you,

Adam


----------



## ShaunaG

Checking in and catching up


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Michael A Boyadjian

That didn't take long! 

------------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Mica Jade

Hi Everyone... back after a long vacation from the UK thread and caught up. Gertie mentioned that this thread is also doing Amazon.de now - I've added those links below. Tags on UK and DE would be much appreciated. If you can tag DE, all the books need tags. My newer books on UK are Love's Quartet, Love's Delight and Love's Passion. Please tag all five unless you got my older ones months ago  Thanks. It's good to be back!

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mica Jade said:


> Hi Everyone... back after a long vacation from the UK thread and caught up. Gertie mentioned that this thread is also doing Amazon.de now - I've added those links below. Tags on UK and DE would be much appreciated. If you can tag DE, all the books need tags. My newer books on UK are Love's Quartet, Love's Delight and Love's Passion. Please tag all five unless you got my older ones months ago  Thanks. It's good to be back!
> 
> UK Links -
> Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances
> Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
> Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> 
> DE Links -
> Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances
> Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
> Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


Were you able to purchase from DE? It works the same way as UK. You have to purchase from there for your tags to count.

I tagged your UK books.


----------



## Mica Jade

Thanks Gertie... yes, I bought a book - thanks for the address to send it to  So, the tags are all set on DE. Thanks for tagging them when you get a chance.



Mica Jade said:


> UK Links -
> Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances
> Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
> Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> 
> DE Links -
> Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances
> Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
> Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mica Jade said:


> Thanks Gertie... yes, I bought a book - thanks for the address to send it to  So, the tags are all set on DE. Thanks for tagging them when you get a chance.


All tagged in DE.

Here are mine.

Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Ariana's Pride
A Walk In the Woods
Catherine and the Captain
Sweet Savage Charity
Only In My Dreams

Paperbacks

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
A Walk in the Woods


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey all! I have a new book to tag/like. It's not in my sig yet and please note these tags are specific for this series only.

Link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Elfstruck-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005G88J1S/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312727943&sr=1-1

TAGS: 
erotica, supernatural erotica, paranormal erotica, elf erotica, vampire erotica, fantasy erotica, erotic fantasy, erotic short stories, erotic paranormal romance, vampires, elves, vampire, fairies, urban fantasy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShaunaG said:


> Hey all! I have a new book to tag/like. It's not in my sig yet and please note these tags are specific for this series only.
> 
> Link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Elfstruck-Taryn-Malloy-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B005G88J1S/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312727943&sr=1-1
> 
> TAGS:
> erotica, supernatural erotica, paranormal erotica, elf erotica, vampire erotica, fantasy erotica, erotic fantasy, erotic short stories, erotic paranormal romance, vampires, elves, vampire, fairies, urban fantasy


Tagged you.


----------



## Mica Jade

Thanks Gertie! I tagged all your DE books, except I couldn't find tags for the paperback of A Walk in the Woods. Gertie, I had a blast ordering a book from the DE store while using Google translate. Thanks again for the address. 
Got your new one, Shauna. Thanks for the tags everyone.

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## seventhspell

I'm tagged up except for Germany where I can't seem to buy anything without an address in Germany, even though my books are there on kindle.
What am I doing wrong.
My UK tags are still really low, anyone new, thanks for tagging.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

seventhspell said:


> I'm tagged up except for Germany where I can't seem to buy anything without an address in Germany, even though my books are there on kindle.
> What am I doing wrong.
> My UK tags are still really low, anyone new, thanks for tagging.


If you want to join in the tagging on the German site, you can buy a cheap book from the Amazon DE marketplace and have it shipped to a charity shop or library in Germany. I bought a book and had it sent to:

Oxfam-Buchshop
Furstenfelder Strasse 7
80331 Munich, Deutschland

I used Google translate to help me through the site.


----------



## seventhspell

hey thanks for this info I will go ahead with this and get back to the thread


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up!! Any tags back are appreciated!!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=don%27t+let+it+show&x=0&y=0


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309704190&sr=1-1


----------



## Iain Manson

All tagged to date.

Mine are:

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
_boxing, 19th century, bare-knuckle, benicia boy, farnborough, john heenan, prize ring, tom sayers, victorian england, victorian london_

And please *vote down*:
_humor_

Jezira
_arabian gulf, persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer_

The Happiest Days
Use "tt"

Randy Bastard
Use "tt"


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged:

Mica Jade
Shauna G


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up. Iain, I voted down humor as well. Thanks for the tags everyone!

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congrats on the new one, Sibel. All tagged up.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I have caught up. Unfortunately I cannot tag on the German version (I did not buy anything there).

Cheers 

Adam


----------



## leearco

Ok here is my UK version

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005F9YE4O

confidence, confident life, self confidence, build confidence, challenge, confidence building, esteem, personal development


----------



## Gertie Kindle

leearco said:


> Ok here is my UK version
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005F9YE4O
> 
> confidence, confident life, self confidence, build confidence, challenge, confidence building, esteem, personal development


Tagged you.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I would like to ask those who would not mind to help, to tag my books,
but not click on the existing tags, but add manually typing new ones:

How to be an attractive man:

how to be a man, how to be a gentleman, The art of manliness, the style bible, how to get the girl, A guide to quality taste style, she comes first, how to get girl, how to be a man, attract women, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction, mystery method

Shake your body:

workout, diet, nutrition shakes, nutrition drinks, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, the warrior diet, cook yourself thin, 15 minute low-carb recipes, nutrition and diet, nutrition, healthy snacks, healthy eating, dieting, fitness

A smile of fortune:

sword and sorcery, game of thrones, a dance with dragons, mageborn, the kinshield legacy, the magicians, fantasy, fantasy adventure, funny fantasy, mystery, action fantasy, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, sword and sorcery, magic


BIG thanks,

Adam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adam Kisiel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to ask those who would not mind to help, to tag my books,
> but not click on the existing tags, but add manually typing new ones:
> 
> How to be an attractive man:
> 
> how to be a man, how to be a gentleman, The art of manliness, the style bible, how to get the girl, A guide to quality taste style, she comes first, how to get girl, how to be a man, attract women, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction, mystery method
> 
> Shake your body:
> 
> workout, diet, nutrition shakes, nutrition drinks, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, the warrior diet, cook yourself thin, 15 minute low-carb recipes, nutrition and diet, nutrition, healthy snacks, healthy eating, dieting, fitness
> 
> A smile of fortune:
> 
> sword and sorcery, game of thrones, a dance with dragons, mageborn, the kinshield legacy, the magicians, fantasy, fantasy adventure, funny fantasy, mystery, action fantasy, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, sword and sorcery, magic
> 
> BIG thanks,
> 
> Adam


Tagged what I could, Adam, but please don't ask for tags of other book titles. Most of us feel that's not appropriate unless we've read your book and the books in question and then actually agree that your books are comparable.

Also, 99 cents and 99 cent kindle doesn't work in the UK. You need to see what the actual UK cost is and tag your books with that. A 99 cent US book is around 74 pence UK, but not always. It depends on what day the book was published and the exchange rate for that day.


----------



## ShaunaG

Morning all! If we have UK authors here, London, Croydon and Birmingham specifically, my thoughts are with you and good luck with the clean up!

My UK links:
Earth (YA Urban Fantasy):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YTPBX4

Elfbitten (paranormal erotica):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CCQDA2

Elfstruck (paranormal erotica): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005G88J1S


----------



## leearco

Still catching up for UK tags for last few pages.
Have done some though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShaunaG said:


> Morning all! If we have UK authors here, London, Croydon and Birmingham specifically, my thoughts are with you and good luck with the clean up!
> 
> My UK links:
> Earth (YA Urban Fantasy):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YTPBX4
> 
> Elfbitten (paranormal erotica):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CCQDA2
> 
> Elfstruck (paranormal erotica): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005G88J1S


This is the first I heard about the riots. None of the news stories I read said anything about how it started. Hope all our UK friends are safe.


----------



## Mica Jade

Hi Everyone... my heart goes out to everyone in and around London this evening. All caught up with UK tags.

Thanks for the tags!

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tagged what I could, Adam, but please don't ask for tags of other book titles. Most of us feel that's not appropriate unless we've read your book and the books in question and then actually agree that your books are comparable.
> 
> Also, 99 cents and 99 cent kindle doesn't work in the UK. You need to see what the actual UK cost is and tag your books with that. A 99 cent US book is around 74 pence UK, but not always. It depends on what day the book was published and the exchange rate for that day.


Hello Gertie and thanks for the information. I have made a little search and indeed it seems that asking for tags which are the others book titles is inappriopriate. Sorry for that and thanks for the tags


----------



## Iain Manson

Upcatched again, with little effort.

Thanks to those expressing concern for those of us in the war zone. I live in a part of London where we still shop in the traditional manner, entering via door not window, then exchanging money for what we want. Dull, I know, but there it is.

My life would be brightened by a few tags, to wit:

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
_boxing, 19th century, bare-knuckle, benicia boy, farnborough, john heenan, prize ring, tom sayers, victorian england, victorian london_

And please *vote down*:
_humor_

Jezira
_arabian gulf, persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer_

The Happiest Days
Use "tt"

Randy Bastard
Use "tt"


----------



## ShaunaG

Still caught up.

Iain - good to hear your part of London is still civilized and not placing anger on innocent people.

My UK links:
Earth (YA Urban Fantasy):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YTPBX4

Elfbitten (paranormal erotica):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CCQDA2

Elfstruck (paranormal erotica): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005G88J1S


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Adam Kisiel said:


> Hello Gertie and thanks for the information. I have made a little search and indeed it seems that asking for tags which are the others book titles is inappriopriate. Sorry for that and thanks for the tags


No need to apologize. You don't know unless someone tells you.

Iain, we hope your neighborhood stays that way. This whole thing seems so random with no real reason for it.


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up! Have a great day tomorrow. 

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Leearco
Adam Kisiel


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Tagged new ones (all UK)

Abominable
Love's Bite
Confident Life - A Practical Guide to Building Self Confidence [Kindle Edition]


----------



## ShaunaG

Checking in to stay caught up


----------



## seventhspell

Nothing new to tag for me, so have a great weekend


----------



## kerrywk

Here is mine on Amazon UK.

Thanks to anyone who tags:
http://amzn.to/nIvHAP


----------



## seventhspell

just tagged you kerrywk
my links are 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU

just thought I would add them again for new taggers
thanks to anyone tagging them


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=don%27t+let+it+show&x=0&y=0


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309704190&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kerrywk said:


> Here is mine on Amazon UK.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who tags:
> http://amzn.to/nIvHAP


Got you tagged and welcome.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
A Walk In The Woods
Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## DevonMark

Appreciate tagging if poss:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Touch-ebook/dp/B005DLL1TK/

Have gone back several pages and tagged.

Thanks!


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up - welcome to the thread!

My UK links:
Earth (YA Urban Fantasy):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YTPBX4

Elfbitten (paranormal erotica):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CCQDA2

Elfstruck (paranormal erotica): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005G88J1S


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DevonMark said:


> Appreciate tagging if poss:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Touch-ebook/dp/B005DLL1TK/
> 
> Have gone back several pages and tagged.
> 
> Thanks!


Got you tagged and welcome.


----------



## Mica Jade

Welcome Mark ... and I think Kerry 

All Caught Up. Have a great weekend!

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## ShaunaG

Still caught up

My UK links:
Earth (YA Urban Fantasy):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YTPBX4

Elfbitten (paranormal erotica):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CCQDA2

Elfstruck (paranormal erotica): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005G88J1S


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Lion and Eagle
Joyce Akesson
Smile of Fortune
Elfstruck
Shake your Body
Light in the Dark
Seventhspell x 4
Confident Life
Locked In
Touch


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

kerrywk said:


> Here is mine on Amazon UK.
> Thanks to anyone who tags:
> http://amzn.to/nIvHAP


I visited your page kerry. I love to add but I am new at this. How do I do it: "Click agree with these tags" or add tags where it says "add"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I visited your page kerry. I love to add but I am new at this. How do I do it: "Click agree with these tags" or add tags where it says "add"


Agree with these tags doesn't work. Do it just like you do the US tags. Press tt, then block, drag & drop the tags into the box.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello, I have caught up. 
My books are in the sig. 
Thanks!
Adam


----------



## Mica Jade

All Caught Up! Thanks for the tags!

Have a great Sunday! 

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## Iain Manson

Back up to speed.

My requests:

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
_boxing, 19th century, bare-knuckle, benicia boy, farnborough, john heenan, prize ring, tom sayers, victorian england, victorian london_

And please *vote down*:
_humor_

Jezira
_arabian gulf, persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer_

The Happiest Days
Use "tt"

Randy Bastard
Use "tt"


----------



## Bellagirl

I *desperately* need extra tags on my UK book site. Please help!! Goes without saying I'll tag all of you back. This is the direct link:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Race-Traitor-ebook/dp/B005FDTBH0


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bellagirl said:


> I *desperately* need extra tags on my UK book site. Please help!! Goes without saying I'll tag all of you back. This is the direct link:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Race-Traitor-ebook/dp/B005FDTBH0


Got you tagged and welcome.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

And the new paperback

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Kerrywk
DevonMark
Bellagirl


----------



## seventhspell

I have caught up, new for me were,
Bellagirl and DevonMark

my Uk links are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU

Thanks to anyone tagging


----------



## Arthur Slade

Hi Everyone,

Just put a new one up on UK:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Hunchback-Assignments-ebook/dp/B005H7Z8WG

Would appreciate the tags: steampunk, young adult fiction, science fiction, arthur slade, victorian, horror, award winning

And, also, this one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dust/dp/B004M8SSBO
horror fiction, young adult horror, young adult mystery, young adult paranormal, arthur slade,
award winning

My other UK links are:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004NNV4DC/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004UB00Z0/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Loki-Wolf-Northern-Frights/dp/B0050W9Y46
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SBPGKQ

Thanks! I really appreciate it!
Art


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Arthur Slade said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just put a new one up on UK:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Hunchback-Assignments-ebook/dp/B005H7Z8WG
> 
> Would appreciate the tags: steampunk, young adult fiction, science fiction, arthur slade, victorian, horror, award winning
> 
> And, also, this one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dust/dp/B004M8SSBO
> horror fiction, young adult horror, young adult mystery, young adult paranormal, arthur slade,
> award winning
> 
> My other UK links are:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004NNV4DC/
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004UB00Z0/
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Loki-Wolf-Northern-Frights/dp/B0050W9Y46
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SBPGKQ
> 
> Thanks! I really appreciate it!
> Art


You're tagged. Good luck with the new one.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You're tagged. Good luck with the new one.


Thanks! Am crossing my fingers...just like I do with all my books.


----------



## Simon Haynes

I've been active on the US tagging list, but I'm based in Australia and am originally from the UK so that's my spiritual home ;-) Amazon.uk has my paperbacks listed, not the ebooks yet (soon - and the tags should stick to both). I've just gone back 6 pages tagging one and all.

Hal Spacejock 1

Hal Spacejock 2: Second Course

Hal Spacejock 3: Just Desserts

Hal Spacejock 4: No Free Lunch

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Arthur Slade said:


> Thanks! Am crossing my fingers...just like I do with all my books.


So that's the secret!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Simon Haynes said:


> I've been active on the US tagging list, but I'm based in Australia and am originally from the UK so that's my spiritual home ;-) Amazon.uk has my paperbacks listed, not the ebooks yet (soon - and the tags should stick to both). I'm about to go back 5 pages tagging everyone, but here are mine:
> 
> Hal Spacejock 1
> 
> Hal Spacejock 2: Second Course
> 
> Hal Spacejock 3: Just Desserts
> 
> Hal Spacejock 4: No Free Lunch
> 
> We have a major storm happening, so I've pasted this and will edit this last line out when I've done my tagging.
> 
> Cheers
> Simon


I only saw tags on the first one.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Thanks - I've just tagged dozens of books going back 6 pages.

It's possible my UK listings don't have any tags on at all yet. I'll see if I can start them off myself.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Okay, I've added suggested tags to my books. I'm sure I've purchased from Amazon Uk in the past, but if there aren't any tags showing I'll go order something now.

Books 1-3 should be something like

british humour, comedy, humour, robots, satire, science fiction, sf, future history, galactic empire

Book 4 is slightly more complicated:

british humour, comedy, humour, robots, romance, satire, science fiction, sf, future history, galactic empire, mystery, missing persons


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Simon Haynes said:


> Okay, I've added suggested tags to my books. I'm sure I've purchased from Amazon Uk in the past, but if there aren't any tags showing I'll go order something now.
> 
> Books 1-3 should be something like
> 
> british humour, comedy, humour, robots, satire, science fiction, sf, future history, galactic empire
> 
> Book 4 is slightly more complicated:
> 
> british humour, comedy, humour, robots, romance, satire, science fiction, sf, future history, galactic empire, mystery, missing persons


Got you tagged. When the ebooks appear, you'll have to put tags on those, too. They don't move over from the paper books.


----------



## ShaunaG

All caught up!

My UK links:
Earth (YA Urban Fantasy):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YTPBX4

Elfbitten (paranormal erotica):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CCQDA2

Elfstruck (paranormal erotica): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005G88J1S


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lexy, went through all of yours and found some I hadn't tagged in DE and some that had new tags. The link to _Naughty Professor_ didn't work and I couldn't find it.


----------



## Mica Jade

Welcome Bella and Simon - tagged all your books!

Tagged yours too, Arthur 

Lexy, thanks so much for the DE tags! I tagged yours as well, except for Naughty Professor, as I could not locate it.

Thanks everyone for the tags! 

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## Arthur Slade

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.
> 
> You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.


Thanks for this tip. I hadn't thought of this before. Maybe I'll pick an address out of the blue and surprise someone. : )


----------



## seventhspell

All caught up new for me this time were
Arthur Slade
Simon Haynes

still not got around to doing the book buying in DE though,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU


----------



## John Dwyer

Hi Everyone,
Here's my tags for "High Road To Tibet":

kindle,ebook,china travel,tibet travel,nepal travel,india travel,travel writing,tibetan buddhism,great wall,great wall of china,shanghai,beijing,terracotta army,dali lama,lhasa

and the book link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045Y1PSI/

Also, please click the "Like" button if you feel it's warrented.

I'll go back 5 pages and start tagging others.
Thanks,
John


----------



## seventhspell

Tagged you John


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Dwyer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Here's my tags for "High Road To Tibet":
> 
> kindle,ebook,china travel,tibet travel,nepal travel,india travel,travel writing,tibetan buddhism,great wall,great wall of china,shanghai,beijing,terracotta army,dali lama,lhasa
> 
> and the book link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045Y1PSI/
> 
> Also, please click the "Like" button if you feel it's warrented.
> 
> I'll go back 5 pages and start tagging others.
> Thanks,
> John


Tagged you, John. If you put a space after the comma, we can just copy and paste and you'll be sure to get the tags you want.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

seventhspell said:


> All caught up new for me this time were
> Arthur Slade
> Simon Haynes
> 
> still not got around to doing the book buying in DE though,


It's a challenge. I got through with Google Translator. Let me know if you need the address to send it to when you're ready.


----------



## John Dwyer

Apologies Margaret, didn't realise I needed spaces. Here they are again with spaces:

kindle, ebook, china travel, tibet travel, nepal travel, india travel, travel writing, tibetan buddhism, great wall, great wall of china, shanghai, beijing, terracotta army, dali lama, lhasa

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045Y1PSI/

I'm still busy tagging so will post an update when I'm finished.
John


----------



## John Dwyer

Tagged the following today:

KatieKlein
Mackenzie Morgan
swcleveland
Alan Parkinson
M. G. Scarsbrook
Margaret Lake
D.A. Boulter
Library4Science
Tess St John
Alessandra Kelley
Pendance
Rai Aren
Adam Kisiel
Iain Manson
ShaunaG
gregoryblackman
Michael A. Boyadjian
NickSpalding
williammeikle
leearco
DevonMark


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Agree with these tags doesn't work. Do it just like you do the US tags. Press tt, then block, drag & drop the tags into the box.


Thanks Gertie, it was great help. I hope some nonfiction authors tags me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Dwyer said:


> Apologies Margaret, didn't realise I needed spaces. Here they are again with spaces:
> 
> kindle, ebook, china travel, tibet travel, nepal travel, india travel, travel writing, tibetan buddhism, great wall, great wall of china, shanghai, beijing, terracotta army, dali lama, lhasa
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045Y1PSI/
> 
> I'm still busy tagging so will post an update when I'm finished.
> John


Thanks for making the change. I updated the tags with your list.


----------



## Decon

Just joined. I am doing all on this page and will come back every day.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004PGN24G Appreciate if you you open up the tags to check "serial killer thriller" as for some reason it has finished up last.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AL2SRW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OA6LIM

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEYJ14


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> Just joined. I am doing all on this page and will come back every day.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004PGN24G Appreciate if you you open up the tags to check "serial killer thriller" as for some reason it has finished up last.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AL2SRW
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OA6LIM
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEYJ14


Tagged your English books but there were no tags on the German editions.


----------



## DevonMark

Ok, done everybody new!


----------



## Decon

Got everyone on page 125 for the UK. Some I had already done from the .com list.

If anyone has posted *DE links*, I have tagged them

Lexy, Naughty Professor link in DE is broken.

Couldn't get the ones that didn't show tags.

My German Links

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004P8K2S8

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004OA60U6

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005AL2SRW

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005DEYJ14

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0055HYNS8

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0058OJ20M

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0055EFQ2S

UK Links

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004PGN24G Appreciate if you you open up the tags to check "serial killer thriller" as for some reason it has finished up last.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AL2SRW

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OA6LIM

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEYJ14


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Race Traitor
Arthur x 2
Simon x 4
High Road
Decon x 2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> Got everyone on page 125 for the UK. Some I had already done from the .com list.
> 
> If anyone has posted *DE links*, I have tagged them
> 
> Lexy, Naughty Professor link in DE is broken.
> 
> Couldn't get the ones that didn't show tags.
> 
> My German Links
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004P8K2S8
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004OA60U6
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005AL2SRW
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005DEYJ14
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0055HYNS8
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0058OJ20M
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0055EFQ2S
> 
> UK Links
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004PGN24G Appreciate if you you open up the tags to check "serial killer thriller" as for some reason it has finished up last.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AL2SRW
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OA6LIM
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEYJ14


Declan, I didn't see any tags on your DE editions. Have you purchased from there? Let us know when you add tags.

If you want to join in the tagging on the German site, you can buy a cheap book from the Amazon DE marketplace and have it shipped to a charity shop or library in Germany. I bought a book and had it sent to:

Oxfam-Buchshop
Furstenfelder Strasse 7
80331 Munich, Deutschland

Tagging for Amazon DE

Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Ariana's Pride
A Walk In the Woods
Catherine and the Captain
Sweet Savage Charity
Only In My Dreams

Paperbacks

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
A Walk in the Woods


----------



## Decon

Sorry, I'm not getting this if someone could explain.

I am not a member of Amazon.co.uk. I have never bought anything from Amazon.co.uk. All my books on.co.uk only have the rights for the UK so I couldn't buy them even if I wanted. When I made sales there I set up my tags and others can see them and tag them. When I tag a UK book it increases the number of tags as I click and agree with them.

In Germany I have a total of 16 books and every one has made sales. I have 4 sales on Survival instinct this month. After making sales I set up the tags and I can see them. The rights on those books have no connection to the UK but were set up through ,com. Last week when I searched them on the tags I had set up, many of them appeared near the top of the searches. 

When I tag books in Germany, the number of tags increases and it allows me to agree with the tags.

I always understood that tags only showed once a book had made a sale. What am I missing?

As an example, if if search, drogenkrieg (drugs war) My book "Der Feind im Innern" shows up. If I search climate change disaster, my book, Das Ende, oder eine neuer Anfang (The End or a New Dawn) shows up at 31 in the searches. If I search Serial killer, Survival instinct shows up on ar 24 on the front page.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> Sorry, I'm not getting this if someone could explain.
> 
> I am not a member of Amazon.co.uk. I have never bought anything from Amazon.co.uk. All my books on.co.uk only have the rights for the UK so I couldn't buy them even if I wanted. When I made sales there I set up my tags and others can see them and tag them. When I tag a UK book it increases the number of tags as I click and agree with them.
> 
> In Germany I have a total of 16 books and every one has made sales. I have 4 sales on Survival instinct this month. After making sales I set up the tags and I can see them. The rights on those books have no connection to the UK but were set up through ,com. Last week when I searched them on the tags I had set up, many of them appeared near the top of the searches.
> 
> When I tag books in Germany, the number of tags increases and it allows me to agree with the tags.
> 
> I always understood that tags only showed once a book had made a sale. What am I missing?
> 
> As an example, if if search, drogenkrieg (drugs war) My book "Der Feind im Innern" shows up. If I search climate change disaster, my book, Das Ende, oder eine neuer Anfang (The End or a New Dawn) shows up at 31 in the searches. If I search Serial killer, Survival instinct shows up on ar 24 on the front page.


Your book doesn't have to sell for your tags to show. You have to buy something in order for your tags to take. It looks to the tagger as if the tags count, but not to the taggee and doesn't count in the search total.

BTW, _agree with these tags_ does nothing.


----------



## Iain Manson

Caught up once more.

My requests:

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
_boxing, 19th century, bare-knuckle, benicia boy, farnborough, john heenan, prize ring, tom sayers, victorian england, victorian london_

And please *vote down*:
_humor_

Jezira
_arabian gulf, persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer_

The Happiest Days
Use "tt"

Randy Bastard
Use "tt"

*Decon*: Tags are showing for your English-language books at .co.uk, but not for the German editions at the same place. Since you've managed to tag the former, there should be no problem in tagging the latter. Purely as a matter of interest, what's the thinking behind selling German-language books at .co.uk?


----------



## Mica Jade

All tagged up for Tuesday!

Thanks for the tags! 

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi,

I have tagged the new releases (they look cool). Send them to http://goodkindles.blogspot.com (read instructions first).

Cheers

Adam


----------



## seventhspell

the only new for me was to tag Sybil's new one

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU


----------



## Mica Jade

Got Sibel's new one yesterday... so, nothing new to tag.

Thanks for the tags 

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up

My UK links:
Earth (YA Urban Fantasy):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YTPBX4

Elfbitten (paranormal erotica):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CCQDA2

Elfstruck (paranormal erotica): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005G88J1S


----------



## Simon Haynes

Just caught up. Not as busy as the US Kindle thread!

Amazon UK has now listed the Kindle editions of my first two books. They're combining the print & kindle editions, but I understand tags are kept separate.

If anyone has time to tag the first two UK books in my sig I'd appreciate it. (I've updated my signature to list UK and US releases separately. Don't bother with the paperbacks - I'll notify when the other two ebooks go up.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Simon Haynes said:


> Just caught up. Not as busy as the US Kindle thread!
> 
> Amazon UK has now listed the Kindle editions of my first two books. They're combining the print & kindle editions, but I understand tags are kept separate.
> 
> If anyone has time to tag the first two UK books in my sig I'd appreciate it. (I've updated my signature to list UK and US releases separately. Don't bother with the paperbacks - I'll notify when the other two ebooks go up.)


I'll be happy to tag when you add tags to the kindle book. I already did your paperbacks.


----------



## Mica Jade

Tried to tag Simon's UK ebooks, but found no tags. All caught up for Thursday.

Thanks for the tags! 

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up:

John Dwyer
Simon Hayes
Arthur Slade
Decon
Devon Mark
Sibel Hodge

--------------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## John Dwyer

Right, time for me to start tagging again before the weekend. Here's my list of tags:

china travel, forbidden city, china, shanghai china, train travel, three gorges, great wall, bus travel, seven years in tibet, heinrich harrer, trekking, tibet, terracotta warriors, taj, himalaya

Link to the amazon.co.uk book here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0045Y1PSI/

A "Like" is also appreciated if you feel it's warrented.
Thanks everyone, I'll start tagging people from five pages back.
John


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up. Cheers


----------



## Mica Jade

Caught up - it took forever 

Have a great weekend everyone. Thanks for the tags 

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey guys!

I have a new title that needs tags: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005I58QIK

Perfered tags: elf erotica, elves, erotic fantasy, erotic paranormal romance, erotic short stories, erotica, fairies, fantasy erotica, paranormal erotica, supernatural erotica, urban fantasy, vampire, vampire erotica, vampires

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ShaunaG said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have a new title that needs tags: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005I58QIK
> 
> Perfered tags: elf erotica, elves, erotic fantasy, erotic paranormal romance, erotic short stories, erotica, fairies, fantasy erotica, paranormal erotica, supernatural erotica, urban fantasy, vampire, vampire erotica, vampires
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Got it. Good luck.


----------



## Mica Jade

Got it Shauna. Congrats!!!

Thanks for the tags. 

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## Simon Haynes

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll be happy to tag when you add tags to the kindle book. I already did your paperbacks.


Thanks so much - I've just added them to my sig (the ones marked UK) I added the suggested tags already.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gotcha, Simon . . . and everyone else to this point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your Kindle books, Simon.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Caught up with tags

Touch
Race traitor
The Hunchback assignments (nice cover)
High Road To Tibet - Travels in China, Tibet, Nepal and India 
Phoenix Rising


If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Greetings! 

A few months back I tagged . . .

sibelhodge
Saffina Desforges
par2323
Beth O
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
Miriam Minger
Free books for Kindle
daveconifer
Jan Hurst-Nicholson 
Andrew Ashling
Mackenzie Morgan
D.A. Boulter
Abigail
Ricky Sides
Helen Hanson
Lexy Harper
SW Cleveland
Lauryn Christopher 
Manly
Lucy Kevin
Patricia Mclinn
Willie Meikle
Katie Salidas
Liam Judge
Lori Devoti
D.M. Trink
H. Jonas Rhynendahll
NickAldo1
cblewgolf
Mobashar Qureshi
Doomed Muse
Mark Adair
Dr S Dhillion 
Daniel Arenson
Nell Gavin
mgscarsbrook
Carol Hanrahan 
Sybil Nelson 
Sarah Woodbury
Steve Silkin
Nick Spalding
JFHilborne
Music & Mayhem
Sebastian Kirby
E.J. Stevens
Tessa Stokes
par2323's new book
Stuart Neild 
Christopher Beck
Dan Holloway
Jordan Euston
Helen Smith

Going to hop back 10 pages and tag some fresh ones . . .

Tagged

Iain Manson
Alan Parkinson (UK and US)
Library4Science
Tess St John
Richard Garfinkle
Pendance/Darik Brooks
Seventhspell
Rai Aren
Adam Kisiel
Terry Mixon (UK and US)
ShaunaG
Gregory Blackman
Joyce9
Adrianna White
Michael A. Boyadjian (UK and US)
Nick Spalding (New UK and all US)
Mica Jade
leearco (UK and US)
kerywk (UK and US)
Devon Mark (UK and US)
swcleveland
DrDln
Bellagirl (UK and US)
Arthur Slade (UK and US)
Simon Hayes (UK and US) - Cheers for Ywriter, by the way.
John Dwyer (UK and US)
Decon (UK and US)
Sibelhodge (new UK and all US)


. . . and I reckon that about does it (for this thread at least).

Mine are all in my sig, would appreciate a few more on my US tags.

Cheers, all.


----------



## Mica Jade

Gotcha Lee!

All caught up for Sunday.

Thanks for the tags 

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## seventhspell

I'm caught up as the only new one for me was
Lee Reynoldson


----------



## Tess St John

I caught up today...so glad to see this thread active...it's been slow for a while!

I have a new one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chance-prequel-Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B005H3F0GO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314037932&sr=1-1

And these are my others for any newbies!!!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=don%27t+let+it+show&x=0&y=0


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309704190&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tess St John said:


> I caught up today...so glad to see this thread active...it's been slow for a while!
> 
> I have a new one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chance-prequel-Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B005H3F0GO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314037932&sr=1-1
> 
> And these are my others for any newbies!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=don%27t+let+it+show&x=0&y=0
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309704190&sr=1-1


Got it, Tess. Good luck.


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up - Thanks for the congratz!

Caught up

My UK links:
Earth (YA Urban Fantasy):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YTPBX4

Elfbitten (paranormal erotica):https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CCQDA2

Elfstruck (paranormal erotica): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005G88J1S

Elfspell (paranormal erotica - new): https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005I58QIK?tag=vglnk-uk-c31-21


----------



## Mica Jade

Got Tess' new one... all caught up for Monday 

Thanks for the tags.

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## Iain Manson

Back up to speed.

Mine are:

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
_boxing, 19th century, bare-knuckle, benicia boy, farnborough, john heenan, prize ring, tom sayers, victorian england, victorian london_

And please *vote down*:
_humor_

Jezira
_arabian gulf, persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer_

The Happiest Days
Use "tt"

Randy Bastard
Use "tt"


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Thanks for the Tags back. Have now tagged Tess St John's new short (UK and US).


----------



## ShaunaG

Hey all! I have three new short stories that just went up that could use some love!

Little Red and the Wolf:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Little-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005IQYR3M/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314143742&sr=1-6
Preferred tags: erotica, erotic fairy tales, paranormal erotica, werewolf erotica, werewolves, erotic short stories, Leila Bryce Sin

Rapunzel:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rapunzel-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005IQ66F4/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314143742&sr=1-4
Preferred tags:erotica, erotic fairy tale, erotic short stories, Leila Bryce Sin, light bondage, paranormal erotica

Snow White and the Huntsman: http://www.amazon.co.uk/White-Huntsman-Erotic-Fairy-ebook/dp/B005IQDTNG/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314143742&sr=1-5
Preferred tags: erotica, erotic fairy tale, erotic short stories, Leila Bryce Sin, light bondage, paranormal erotica


----------



## Mica Jade

Got the three new ones, Shauna.

Thanks for the tags 

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tagged your new ones, Shauna.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Tagged Shauna's new shorts.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi,

thanks for tagging mine. I have caught up.
Cheers,

Adam


----------



## kerrywk

I'm just about to go back and catch up but, before I start, here's a link to a new one from me: http://amzn.to/r0PMp9

Thanks


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Caught up with tags

Captain Jethro
Art and Soul
If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kerrywk said:


> I'm just about to go back and catch up but, before I start, here's a link to a new one from me: http://amzn.to/r0PMp9
> 
> Thanks


Tagged you. Good luck.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Tagged Kerywk's latest.


----------



## seventhspell

caught up


----------



## ShaunaG

Still caught up

Little Red and the Wolf:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Little-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005IQYR3M/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314143742&sr=1-6
Preferred tags: erotica, erotic fairy tales, paranormal erotica, werewolf erotica, werewolves, erotic short stories, Leila Bryce Sin

Rapunzel:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rapunzel-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005IQ66F4/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314143742&sr=1-4
Preferred tags:erotica, erotic fairy tale, erotic short stories, Leila Bryce Sin, light bondage, paranormal erotica

Snow White and the Huntsman: http://www.amazon.co.uk/White-Huntsman-Erotic-Fairy-ebook/dp/B005IQDTNG/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314143742&sr=1-5
Preferred tags: erotica, erotic fairy tale, erotic short stories, Leila Bryce Sin, light bondage, paranormal erotica


----------



## Mica Jade

Just checking in 

Got kerrywk's latest.

Thanks for the tags.

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Hi, all. I have a new story I'd love tags for . . .

UK 

US 

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## August_V_Fahren

*Thursday Thistle: A Fairy Tale* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thursday-Thistle-Fairy-Tale-ebook/dp/B005EH5W7U/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314373238&sr=1-1

bizarro, black comedy, dark fantasy, fairy tales, fantasy, horror, paranormal, princess, vampire, weird

*Surefire Seduction Secrets* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Surefire-Seduction-Secrets-ebook/dp/B0054RAWGQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314373249&sr=1-1

alpha male, confidence, dating, dating for women, dating guide, dating tips, law of attraction, mystery method, online dating, pickup, pua, seduction, self-esteem, self-improvement, social psychology

Could you also "Like" the books?

FREE review copies are also available. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## ShaunaG

Caught up.

I have two new ones that need help:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mermaid-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005J86JWQ/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314373930&sr=1-8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rumpelstiltskin-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005J5VJH4/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314373930&sr=1-7


----------



## seventhspell

caught up with,
Lee Reynoldson done all
August_V_Fahren  you had no tags ! on either so did them 

but Shauna no tags or info for your new UK ones, if you post the tags you want I will go and do them


----------



## ShaunaG

seventhspell said:


> but Shauna no tags or info for your new UK ones, if you post the tags you want I will go and do them


Thats strange. I see my tags. Huh.

The mermaid:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mermaid-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005J86JWQ
preferred tags: erotic fairy tale, erotica, leila bryce sin, lesbian, menage a trios, mermaids, paranormal erotica, sex on the beach, supernatural erotica

Rumpelstiltskin:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rumpelstiltskin-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005J5VJH4
Preferred tags: erotic fairy tale, erotica, leila bryce sin, paranormal erotica, supernatural erotica


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Shauna, I copied your US Rumplestiltskin tags to the UK but there were no US or UK tags on Mermaid. I copied and pasted those tags from your post and tagged both stories in US and UK.

August, I tagged you. Welcome to the thread.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

And the new paperback

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Think I've caught up.

Here are my UK ones.

But Can You Drink the Water? Amazon UK http://amzn.to/aferbq 
Something to read Amazon UK http://amzn.to/b2c0KK 
The Breadwinners Amazon UK http://amzn.to/ahQ2Sk
Mystery at Ocean Drive Amazon UK http://amzn.to/hSMi4Y
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs Amazon UK http://amzn.to/e2Z3Rk
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse Amazon UK http://amzn.to/e8nnpM


----------



## seventhspell

ShaunaG said:


> Thats strange. I see my tags. Huh.
> 
> The mermaid:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mermaid-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005J86JWQ
> preferred tags: erotic fairy tale, erotica, leila bryce sin, lesbian, menage a trios, mermaids, paranormal erotica, sex on the beach, supernatural erotica
> 
> Rumpelstiltskin:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rumpelstiltskin-Erotic-Fairy-Tales-ebook/dp/B005J5VJH4
> Preferred tags: erotic fairy tale, erotica, leila bryce sin, paranormal erotica, supernatural erotica


Hi Shauna, 
Tagged them now


----------



## seventhspell

Sorry should have said this in my last post tagged you too, Jan Hurst-Nicholson


----------



## Ann Herrick

Phew! My tagging finger is sore! 

Here are my books available at UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alls-Fair-Love-Words-ebook/dp/B004QO9UDO/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Survive-Summer-Romance-ebook/dp/B0054M6ODG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Farewell-Season-ebook/dp/B0051VU34G/

Thanks!


----------



## Decon

Okay I am back having bought a book in the UK and I am busily tagging a way.

The easy eway is to copy and paste my tags below. click the link and paste them on to my tag box and to press save.
These are my 4 books in the UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Instinct-dark-dating-ebook/dp/B004PGN24G/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314387975&sr=1-2
murder mystery, thriller, serial killer thriller, dating, psychological thriller, crime, cia, fbi, relationships, suspense, humour, declan conner, kindle, contemporary fiction, romantic suspense

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OA6LIM
thrillers, suspence, murder mystery, crime, short stories, ghost story, political, suspense, dating, declan conner, gang crime, drugs, anthology, short story collection, short fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEYJ14
military fiction, soldiers, war, war on drugs, special forces, special operation, thriller, declan conner, learn german, action adventure, army, action thriller, black ops, crime, crime fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AL2SRW
climate disaster, end of the world, genetics, thriller, disaster thriller, declan conner, german language, german literature, german translation, german english translation, oceanography, climate change, conspiracy theories, evolution


----------



## Decon

Anne Harrick and Seventh Spell ... I don't see your tags


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne, I copied your tags over from your US editions so you're all tagged.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Emma's Chance
Born of Evil
August x 2
ShaunaG x 3
Ann x 3


----------



## Decon

Thanks for tagging Annes. I now have her tagged together with Swcleveland. Now working my way back 6 pages.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> Thanks for tagging Annes. I now have her tagged together with Swclevelan. Now working my way back 6 pages.


Have fun, Declan. I had already tagged all of yours.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Just learned how to tag; and I am excited about that.

I will appreciate if you can tag me. Please click my links in signature. I will reciprocate. Thanks.


----------



## Decon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Have fun, Declan. I had already tagged all of yours.


Margaret, could you tag the last two for me. The tags weren't showing in the UK last time you tagged mine. I know you got the other two.

The easy way is to copy and paste my tags below. click the link and paste them on to my tag box and to press save.
These are my 4 books in the UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Instinct-dark-dating-ebook/dp/B004PGN24G/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314387975&sr=1-2
murder mystery, thriller, serial killer thriller, dating, psychological thriller, crime, cia, fbi, relationships, suspense, humour, declan conner, kindle, contemporary fiction, romantic suspense

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OA6LIM
thrillers, suspence, murder mystery, crime, short stories, ghost story, political, suspense, dating, declan conner, gang crime, drugs, anthology, short story collection, short fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEYJ14
military fiction, soldiers, war, war on drugs, special forces, special operation, thriller, declan conner, learn german, action adventure, army, action thriller, black ops, crime, crime fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AL2SRW
climate disaster, end of the world, genetics, thriller, disaster thriller, declan conner, german language, german literature, german translation, german english translation, oceanography, climate change, conspiracy theories, evolution


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Just learned how to tag; and I am excited about that.
> 
> I will appreciate if you can tag me. Please click my links in signature. I will reciprocate. Thanks.


I double checked that I had already tagged you, but you added some new tags. I added those.



Decon said:


> Margaret, could you tag the last two for me. The tags weren't showing in the UK last time you tagged mine. I know you got the other two.


Thanks for the reminder. I tagged those last two.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for the tags 
Just done some more catching up.

Here are my UK ones.

But Can You Drink the Water? Amazon UK http://amzn.to/aferbq 
Something to read Amazon UK http://amzn.to/b2c0KK 
The Breadwinners Amazon UK http://amzn.to/ahQ2Sk
Mystery at Ocean Drive Amazon UK http://amzn.to/hSMi4Y
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs Amazon UK http://amzn.to/e2Z3Rk
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse Amazon UK http://amzn.to/e8nnpM


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dr. D. It would be helpful if you'd post your UK links. Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I double checked that I had already tagged you, but you added some new tags. I added those.


Thanks Margaret. I found your books and tagged too. One book at a time. Please put up with this newbie to tags.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Dr. D. It would be helpful if you'd post your UK links. Thanks.


Thanks Margaret. I just added. I still have to find out why prices for some of the books at UK amazon are not showing up.

If you didn't point out, I would not have added tags to UK books. You're an angel.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Thanks Margaret. I just added. I still have to find out why prices for some of the books at UK amazon are not showing up.
> 
> If you didn't point out, I would not have added tags to UK books. You're an angel.


The prices don't show up because if you're registered in the US, you can't buy Kindle books from Amazon UK. You can buy the paperbacks and those prices do show up.

If you want to find out the price, sign out of Amazon UK and then look up the books.


----------



## That one girl

Just went through the last four pages here. Would really appreciate some votes on my tags. Thanks in advance for your time. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fifth-Specter-ebook/dp/B0058ED2V2/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fifth-Specter-Parker-Chance/dp/1461046386/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bleeding-Blind-Parker-Chance-ebook/dp/B005F7I40Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314478012&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

T.S. Welti said:


> Just went through the last four pages here. Would really appreciate some votes on my tags. Thanks in advance for your time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fifth-Specter-ebook/dp/B0058ED2V2/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fifth-Specter-Parker-Chance/dp/1461046386/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bleeding-Blind-Parker-Chance-ebook/dp/B005F7I40Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314478012&sr=1-1


There were no tags on your books so I copied them over from your US editions.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

And the new paperback

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Hi everyone, I could really use some tags on my new books in signature. I will reciprocate.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mica Jade

All caught up for Saturday.

Thanks for the tags 

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Have fun, Declan. I had already tagged all of yours.


Gertie, I just tagged: "only in my dreams." Mine are in signature. Thanks.


----------



## Iain Manson

Caught up again.

Mine are:

The Lion and the Eagle (paperback)
_boxing, 19th century, bare-knuckle, benicia boy, farnborough, john heenan, prize ring, tom sayers, victorian england, victorian london_

And please *vote down*:
_humor_

Jezira
_arabian gulf, persian gulf, iran-iraq war, 1980s, serial killer_

The Happiest Days
Use "tt"

Randy Bastard
Use "tt"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*Sandy Harper* said:


> Gertie, I just tagged: "only in my dreams." Mine are in signature. Thanks.


Thanks. Tagged both of yours.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard!

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Lee Reynoldson said:


> Hi, all. I have a new story I'd love tags for . . .
> boards-20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


Lee, I just tagged. I would love to have some tags for my new books. Thanks.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

*Sandy Harper* said:


> Lee, I just tagged. I would love to have some tags for my new books. Thanks.


I copied the tags from your US page over to the UK (omitting the ones which didn't appear to apply -- eg western and cozy mystery).


----------



## D.A. Boulter

_Sheila_ said:


> I have started to tag... will do so diligently.
> 
> Update: Got 5 pages done, will be back tomorrow to do more.
> 
> My books are (UK) -
> 
> [[ASIN:B0050JL082 The First Four - The Tea Series]]
> [[ASIN:B003AKY4TK Hot Tea (First book in The Tea Series)]]
> [[ASIN:B003UV8ZDU Sweet Tea (Second book in The Tea Series)]]
> [[ASIN:B004HYHBZW Iced Tea (Third Book in the Tea Series)]]
> [[ASIN:B004QWZEH2 Green Tea (Fourth Book in the Tea Series)]]
> 
> And in DE - Actually -- I just tried to tag someone else in DE - and it wouldn't let me, so please don't feel obligated to tag in DE - but if you'd like to, feel free.
> 
> [[ASIN:B003AKY4TK Hot Tea (First book in The Tea Series)]]
> [[ASIN:B003UV8ZDU Sweet Tea (Second book in The Tea Series)]]
> [[ASIN:B004HYHBZW Iced Tea (Third Book in the Tea Series)]]
> [[ASIN:B004QWZEH2 Green Tea (Fourth Book in the Tea Series)]]
> [[ASIN:B0050JL082 The First Four - The Tea Series]]
> 
> the tags for all my books are -- series, serial novel, indie author, amateur sleuth, humorous mystery, 99 cents, cheap kindle books, sheila horgan, cozy mystery, comedy mystery, comedy, female sleuth, kindle, humor, beach read, sisters, clean mystery
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sheila


Here are your UK books, with clickable links.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003AKY4TK/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003UV8ZDU/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004HYHBZW/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004QWZEH2/?tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0050JL082/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_Sheila_ said:


> I have started to tag... will do so diligently.
> 
> Update: Got 5 pages done, will be back tomorrow to do more.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sheila


Got you tagged and welcome.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

The same is true for DE. You have to buy from there in order to tag.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

And the new paperback

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Decon

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Just learned how to tag; and I am excited about that.
> 
> I will appreciate if you can tag me. Please click my links in signature. I will reciprocate. Thanks.


*I was wondering if you could list your links in your post. Also check some of your books as they don't all have tags. Done what I can and will return when you have checked.*

The easy way is to copy and paste my tags below. click the link and paste them on to my tag box and to press save.
These are my 4 books in the UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Instinct-dark-dating-ebook/dp/B004PGN24G/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314387975&sr=1-2
murder mystery, thriller, serial killer thriller, dating, psychological thriller, crime, cia, fbi, relationships, suspense, humour, declan conner, kindle, contemporary fiction, romantic suspense

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OA6LIM
thrillers, suspence, murder mystery, crime, short stories, ghost story, political, suspense, dating, declan conner, gang crime, drugs, anthology, short story collection, short fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEYJ14
military fiction, soldiers, war, war on drugs, special forces, special operation, thriller, declan conner, learn german, action adventure, army, action thriller, black ops, crime, crime fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AL2SRW
climate disaster, end of the world, genetics, thriller, disaster thriller, declan conner, german language, german literature, german translation, german english translation, oceanography, climate change, conspiracy theories, evolution


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

D.A. Boulter said:


> I copied the tags from your US page over to the UK (omitting the ones which didn't appear to apply -- eg western and cozy mystery).


Hi Boulter. I just tagged one at a time. Can you help me by clicking on "ForYour KINDLE-UK" and tag both books? I will appreciate, if you can do it. Either way thanks for your help


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Decon said:


> *I was wondering if you could list your links in your post. Also check some of your books as they don't all have tags. Done what I can and will return when you have checked.*


Thanks Decon. I tagged you one at a time. I use tt to do it. I have recently added tags for my UK books. Appreciate your help with tagging. Thanks.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

I have caught up.

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## _Sheila_

Please disregard!

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_Sheila_ said:


> Got you tagged and welcome.
> 
> In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.
> 
> You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.
> 
> The same is true for DE. You have to buy from there in order to tag.
> 
> So you are telling me that I tagged six pages, and although it appeared to me they had been accepted, they had not? When I tried to tag DE, it simply wouldn't allow it, so when I tagged UK and it appeared to work, I assumed that it did.
> 
> I'm off to buy something in the UK. I have friends and family in Ireland and the UK, so it is time for someone to get a gift.
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Sheila


Yes, that's what I'm telling you. However, we're pretty sure that once you buy something, the tags that you've already done will count. See, silver lining to the cloud.


----------



## StephenLivingston

Here's the links to my books on the UK site for the tagathon 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kindling-ebook/dp/B004YDU4PA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wasters-Tale-ebook/dp/B004Y1KKI8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Wheel-of-Justice-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Recycling-ebook/dp/B004Y0UIMW


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged, Stephen, and welcome.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

And the new paperback

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity


----------



## seventhspell

hello caught up again new for me were,
Sandy Harper
StephenLivingston

My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU

thanks for any tags back


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Done Gertie's latest and added . . .

August_V_Fahren
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
Ann Herrick
T.S. Welti
Sandy Harper
_Sheila_
StephenLivingston



to my list . . .

sibelhodge
Saffina Desforges
par2323
Beth O
Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake
Miriam Minger
Free books for Kindle
daveconifer
Jan Hurst-Nicholson 
Andrew Ashling
Mackenzie Morgan
D.A. Boulter
Abigail
Ricky Sides
Helen Hanson
Lexy Harper
SW Cleveland
Lauryn Christopher 
Manly
Lucy Kevin
Patricia Mclinn
Willie Meikle
Katie Salidas
Liam Judge
Lori Devoti
D.M. Trink
H. Jonas Rhynendahll
NickAldo1
cblewgolf
Mobashar Qureshi
Doomed Muse
Mark Adair
Dr S Dhillion 
Daniel Arenson
Nell Gavin
mgscarsbrook
Carol Hanrahan 
Sybil Nelson 
Sarah Woodbury
Steve Silkin
Nick Spalding
JFHilborne
Music & Mayhem
Sebastian Kirby
E.J. Stevens
Tessa Stokes
par2323's new book
Stuart Neild 
Christopher Beck
Dan Holloway
Jordan Euston
Helen Smith
Iain Manson
Alan Parkinson 
Library4Science
Tess St John
Richard Garfinkle
Pendance/Darik Brooks
Seventhspell
Rai Aren
Adam Kisiel
Terry Mixon (UK and US)
ShaunaG
Gregory Blackman
Joyce9
Adrianna White
Michael A. Boyadjian 
Nick Spalding 
Mica Jade
leearco 
kerywk 
Devon Mark 
swcleveland
DrDln
Bellagirl 
Arthur Slade 
Simon Hayes 
John Dwyer 
Decon 
Sibelhodge 

... so I reckon that's me caught up.

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Lee.


----------



## Mica Jade

Caught up for Monday... including Sandy, Sheila and Stephen.

DrDin, I had a hard time locating some of the UK tags for your books.

Thanks for the tags back everyone!



UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## Arthur Slade

I'd be extremely thankful for a few tags for this book:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Deeps-Hunchback-Assignments-ebook/dp/B005JSXKFA/

And here are the tags: steampunk, arthur slade, kindle, science fiction, young adult, fantasy, adventure

Since I can't actually log in to the UK (I'm in Canada), I'll have to pay you back by tagging the US links.

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Arthur Slade said:


> I'd be extremely thankful for a few tags for this book:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Deeps-Hunchback-Assignments-ebook/dp/B005JSXKFA/
> 
> And here are the tags: steampunk, arthur slade, kindle, science fiction, young adult, fantasy, adventure
> 
> Since I can't actually log in to the UK (I'm in Canada), I'll have to pay you back by tagging the US links.
> 
> Thanks!


Just use your US log in. Then you can purchase a one cent book from the Amazon UK marketplace. Have it shipped to a UK library or Charity Shop (like Oxfam) to avoid high shipping charges.

Once you order, you can tag in the UK.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

seventhspell said:


> hello caught up again new for me were,
> Sandy Harper
> StephenLivingston
> thanks for any tags back


Just tagged "Seven spell". Thank you all for tagging me. I really need for both of my new books. I will do the same for you.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Mica Jade said:


> Caught up for Monday... including Sandy, Sheila and Stephen.


Thanks mica, I just tagged you. Thank you all for continuing to tag me. I will reciprocate.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Thank you Lee. I have already tagged you.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Lee Reynoldson said:


> .......
> Dr S Dhillion
> Daniel Arenson
> Nell Gavin


Hi Lee. Just tagged Art and soul in addition to earlier tags. Appreciate you all for continuing to tag me.

Please include these books not in Signature

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Mica Jade said:


> DrDLn, I had a hard time locating some of the UK tags for your books.


Mica I do appreciate your help. Most of UK tags seem fine. Will check again. Just tagged you too.

Please include these books not in Signature. I will reciprocate.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

John Dwyer
Shauna G
Lee Reynoldson
August V Fahren
Decon
Dr Dln
TS Welti
Stepehen Livingston
Ann

--------

Mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Arthur Slade

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just use your US log in. Then you can purchase a one cent book from the Amazon UK marketplace. Have it shipped to a UK library or Charity Shop (like Oxfam) to avoid high shipping charges.
> 
> Once you order, you can tag in the UK.


Ah, I thought there was a way to do this. Thanks!


----------



## George Berger

I think I got most of the non-erotica fiction from the last three pages (nothing against erotica, mind; I'm just trying to avoid particularly unhelpful "also viewed" suggestions for my, y'know, _YA novel_...), i.e. most of the more active folks of late. (And yes, I've purchased from amazon.co.uk, woo-hoo. For myself, even, rather than sticking Oxfam with a used paperback. Though it is tempting to have a copy of Roger's Profanisaurus shipped to some random politician... what's the address for 10 Downing St, again?)

But I digress. Kind-hearted souls may find my novel here and here. (Paperback and Kindle version, respectively.) Bonus points for anyone who'd like to tag this novella; surely the country which produced The Inbetweeners must appreciate absurdist humour...

Ta muchly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

George Berger said:


> I think I got most of the non-erotica fiction from the last three pages (nothing against erotica, mind; I'm just trying to avoid particularly unhelpful "also viewed" suggestions for my, y'know, _YA novel_...), i.e. most of the more active folks of late. (And yes, I've purchased from amazon.co.uk, woo-hoo. For myself, even, rather than sticking Oxfam with a used paperback. Though it is tempting to have a copy of Roger's Profanisaurus shipped to some random politician... what's the address for 10 Downing St, again?)
> 
> But I digress. Kind-hearted souls may find my novel here and here. (Paperback and Kindle version, respectively.) Bonus points for anyone who'd like to tag this novella; surely the country which produced The Inbetweeners must appreciate absurdist humour...
> 
> Ta muchly.


Got you tagged. You can send the bonus points to the White House. They need it.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

M. G. Scarsbrook said:


> Caught up with:
> John Dwyer
> Shauna G
> Lee Reynoldson
> August V Fahren
> Decon
> Dr Dln
> TS Welti
> Stepehen Livingston
> Mine for the new people:
> 
> Poison In The Blood


Just tagged Poison in the Blood. Doing one book at a time. Thanks to you and others for tagging me.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Tagged Arthur Slade's newest, DrDln' linked books, and George Berger's books so I'm all square for today.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

T.S. x3
Sandy x 2
Stephen x4
Dark Deeps
George x2


----------



## Decon

Tagged upto here

The easy way is to copy and paste my tags below. click the link and paste them on to my tag box and to press save.
These are my 4 books in the UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Instinct-dark-dating-ebook/dp/B004PGN24G/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314387975&sr=1-2
murder mystery, thriller, serial killer thriller, dating, psychological thriller, crime, cia, fbi, relationships, suspense, humour, declan conner, kindle, contemporary fiction, romantic suspense

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OA6LIM
thrillers, suspence, murder mystery, crime, short stories, ghost story, political, suspense, dating, declan conner, gang crime, drugs, anthology, short story collection, short fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEYJ14
military fiction, soldiers, war, war on drugs, special forces, special operation, thriller, declan conner, learn german, action adventure, army, action thriller, black ops, crime, crime fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AL2SRW
climate disaster, end of the world, genetics, thriller, disaster thriller, declan conner, german language, german literature, german translation, german english translation, oceanography, climate change, conspiracy theories, evolution


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Arthur Slade said:


> Ah, I thought there was a way to do this. Thanks!


Wow, good tip, I did not think about that before and bought a normal book


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Lee Reynoldson said:


> Tagged Arthur Slade's newest, DrDln' linked books, and George Berger's books so I'm all square for today.


Thanks Lee. I already tagged your books for now and will continue to check.
Thanks folks for all your continuing help with tagging. I will do the same.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

swcleveland said:


> Tagged:


Just tagged your book, sw. Thank you all for tagging me in this exchange adventure.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## ShaunaG

Checking in while at Jury Duty and catching up. 

George, I've said this before but it may have been lost in the mass of posts - just because you wont tag erotica books doesnt mean that it will keep them out of your "also viewed". People here are tagging your books for you and tagging erotica books so they're viewing your book and those erotica books, so their viewing history will probably show up on your book page. But once you have some also boughts it shouldnt be an issue, usually the also boughts make the also views go away. Just a heads up.


----------



## seventhspell

caught up, new for me today
Arthur Slade
George Berger

My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU

thanks for any tags back


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

seventhspell said:


> caught up, new for me today
> Arthur Slade
> George Berger


I just tagged "The sealed door." I have tagged others before. Please tag my new books in signature if not done. I will reciprocate you good people out there.


----------



## seventhspell

all caught up


----------



## Alan Parkinson

A few to catch up on - tagged

Thursday Thistle: A Fairy Tale 
All's Fair in Love and Words [Kindle Edition]
Der Feind im Innern (Eine Kurzgeschichte.) 
A SIMPLE SOLUTION TO AMERICA'S WEIGHT PROBLEM
The Fifth Specter (Parker Chance Series)
EBook Publishing and Marketing Guide (Cash at Home Series)
The First Four - The Tea Series 
Kindling
The Dark Deeps (The Hunchback Assignments) 
Stanley and His Sword

If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Nomadwoman

Confused of Cambridge here. I googled Kindleboards Uk as I cant fond this thread in UK kindle and here I am again in US kindle with a UK thread. 
Now do I start tagging again? FOr instance Ive tagged Shauna G already in US so how have you changed the books in your signature to UK seeing as you dont have links in the post? 
Thanks for any advice
x


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nomadwoman said:


> Confused of Cambridge here. I googled Kindleboards Uk as I cant fond this thread in UK kindle and here I am again in US kindle with a UK thread.
> Now do I start tagging again? FOr instance Ive tagged Shauna G already in US so how have you changed the books in your signature to UK seeing as you dont have links in the post?
> Thanks for any advice
> x


You'll see I have Amazon UK in my siggy. That will bring you to a list of my books in the UK site. You'll see that others have done the same or they'll put the links in their posts.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

And the new paperback

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## SerenaKyle

Please tag:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005KLVNIW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa

erotica, erotic romance, paranormal erotica, werewolf erotica, explicit romance, one night stand, oral sex, erotic short story, werewolf romance, erotica softcore, sexy read, a must read, erotic love story, paranormal series, werewolf fiction

Thank you,

Serena


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SerenaKyle said:


> Please tag:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005KLVNIW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa
> 
> erotica, erotic romance, paranormal erotica, werewolf erotica, explicit romance, one night stand, oral sex, erotic short story, werewolf romance, erotica softcore, sexy read, a must read, erotic love story, paranormal series, werewolf fiction
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Serena


Got you tagged and welcome.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.


----------



## Decon

I confirm I have bought books from .co.uk

Only authors who have bought books in the UK an tag in the UK

The easy way is to copy and paste my tags below. click the link and paste them on to my tag box and to press save.
These are my 4 books in the UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Instinct-dark-dating-ebook/dp/B004PGN24G/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314387975&sr=1-2
murder mystery, thriller, serial killer thriller, dating, psychological thriller, crime, cia, fbi, relationships, suspense, humour, declan conner, kindle, contemporary fiction, romantic suspense

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OA6LIM
thrillers, suspence, murder mystery, crime, short stories, ghost story, political, suspense, dating, declan conner, gang crime, drugs, anthology, short story collection, short fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEYJ14
military fiction, soldiers, war, war on drugs, special forces, special operation, thriller, declan conner, learn german, action adventure, army, action thriller, black ops, crime, crime fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AL2SRW
climate disaster, end of the world, genetics, thriller, disaster thriller, declan conner, german language, german literature, german translation, german english translation, oceanography, climate change, conspiracy theories, evolution


----------



## Mica Jade

Just checking in. All Caught Up! I can tag both in the UK and DE. It was actually fun ordering a book on the DE site - I used Google Translate to navigate my way. So, if you haven't bought a book yet from the UK or DE, give it a try 

Thanks for the tags!

My UK and DE Links:

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## Simon John Cox

Hi all

If anyone wants to tag my short stories then here are the links and some suggested tags:

The Restoration Man
restoration, literary, literary fiction, short story, cars, Facel, mourning, loss

Last Chance
fiction, short story, city, killer, noir, last chance, chance, refuge, redemption

Thanks in advance!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

George Berger
Dr. Dln
Serena Kyle

----------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Added taggs for . . .

SerenaKyle and Simon John Cox.

That's me caught up.


----------



## seventhspell

all caught up only new one for me today was Simon John Cox

My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU
thanks for any tags back


----------



## Decon

Mica Jade said:


> Just checking in. All Caught Up! I can tag both in the UK and DE. It was actually fun ordering a book on the DE site - I used Google Translate to navigate my way. So, if you haven't bought a book yet from the UK or DE, give it a try
> 
> Thanks for the tags!
> 
> My UK and DE Links:
> 
> UK Links -
> Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
> Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
> Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> 
> DE Links -
> Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
> Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
> Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
> Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


I bought a German book and went to tag your books, but they were already showing with ticks from me as tagged at 4 on every book. Maybe this is because I tagged them before I had bought the book and they are now showing. I know I went through some mistakenly thinking I could tag them without buying a book.
The only way I will find out is if you tag my books and they go to two tags each, or my tags are at least showing.

My German tags

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004P8K2S8
thriller, divorce, suspence, mystery-thriller, serial killer, crime, murder mystery, under one euro, psycho spannung, englische bücher, krime, action, actionthriller, psychothriller, humour

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004OA60U6
shorts, short stories, crime, mystery, mystery-thriller, gangs, political thriller, declan conner, anthology, bestselling short stories, police procedural, ghost story, actionthriller, action, adventure

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005AL2SRW
klimawandel, desaster-thriller, kreation, evolution, ozeanographie, englisch lernen, thriller, genetik, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, verschwörungstheorien, declan conner, action, adventure, actionthriller

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005DEYJ14
klimawandel, desaster-thriller, kreation, evolution, ozeanographie, englisch lernen, thriller, genetik, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, verschwörungstheorien, declan conner, action, adventure, actionthriller

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0055HYNS8
thriller, kreig, krieg, drogenkrieg, kurzgeschichte, declan conner, englisch lernen, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, military fiction, krimi, actionthriller, action, military, soldaten

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0058OJ20M
ghost story, paranormal, horror, short story, under 1 euro, declan conner, thriller, suspense, paranormal romance, suspence thriller


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

SerenaKyle said:


> Please tag:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005KLVNIW/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa


Hi Serena. Just tagged your book. Thanks to you and all others for tagging my books in signature.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mica Jade said:


> Just checking in. All Caught Up! I can tag both in the UK and DE. It was actually fun ordering a book on the DE site - I used Google Translate to navigate my way. So, if you haven't bought a book yet from the UK or DE, give it a try


Congratulations, Mica. That's how I did it too.

I had already tagged your DE books. Here are mine. Thanks.

Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Ariana's Pride
A Walk In the Woods
Catherine and the Captain
Sweet Savage Charity
Only In My Dreams

Paperbacks

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
A Walk in the Woods


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> I bought a German book and went to tag your books, but they were already showing with ticks from me as tagged at 4 on every book. Maybe this is because I tagged them before I had bought the book and they are now showing. I know I went through some mistakenly thinking I could tag them without buying a book.
> The only way I will find out is if you tag my books and they go to two tags each, or my tags are at least showing.
> 
> My German tags
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004P8K2S8
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004OA60U6
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005AL2SRW
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005DEYJ14
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0055HYNS8
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0058OJ20M
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0055EFQ2S


Declan, we think that once you make the purchase, any tags you had done previously will now count.

I was able to tag the first one on your list but none of the others showed tags.


----------



## Decon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Declan, we think that once you make the purchase, any tags you had done previously will now count.
> 
> I was able to tag the first one on your list but none of the others showed tags.


Do you think you could try again by copying the tags I have now listed in my previous post. All my tags are showing for me, but it was only earlier today I bought the book for delivery to OxFam. So not sure if it is a glitch.

Could you also vote down all the erotika tags on the first book Survival Instinct.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> Do you think you could try again by copying the tags I have now listed in my previous post. All my tags are showing for me, but it was only earlier today I bought the book for delivery to OxFam. So not sure if it is a glitch.
> 
> Could you also vote down all the erotika tags on the first book Survival Instinct.


I tagged them, Declan, but I'm not sure they stuck. I'm going to check again tomorrow to make sure.

I downvoted the erotika tags and they were at -1. When I went back in to check, they were gone.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

I do want to partake in this UK site.  I suppose you can't Whispernet a Kindle book from the UK site to a US Kindle? ( For the purchase so you can tag?)  Otherwise, guess I'll have to buy some European chocolate!!!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi,

I have caught up. Cheers!

Adam


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Lexy, thanks. I've been working with the site over there practically all morning. Yes, I bought something and shipping was expensive but I was going to buy it anyway (just more costly!). So I've been working on links etc and will go back over and add descriptions etc.

Won't be tagging the erotica etc like I mentioned on the US site, only to prevent hot covers to show on the childrens books. (But you can send me some for free!).

Just tagged Seventhspell x 5. Hopefully you get around to my books on the UK site - you'll be the first one! Here's the UK links and back to work I go. Later....

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know ... who's in the OR
Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...
Chester the Chesapeake
Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Volume 2)
Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Volume 3)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doctor Barbara said:


> I do want to partake in this UK site. I suppose you can't Whispernet a Kindle book from the UK site to a US Kindle? ( For the purchase so you can tag?) Otherwise, guess I'll have to buy some European chocolate!!!


Hmm, didn't think of buying chocolate. My old boss was Austrian and when he went home for a visit, he would always bring back chocolate. Yumm.

Be sure to put your UK links in your post. The links you gave us were for US.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

M. G. Scarsbrook said:


> Caught up with:
> George Berger
> Dr. Dln
> ..
> ----------


Just tagged your book. Thank you and other for helping with the tags. I will do the same.

Please include these books not in Signature. Thanks.

9 http://www.amazon.com/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593852&sr=8-8

10 http://www.amazon.com/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-9

11 http://www.amazon.com/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-12

12 http://www.amazon.com/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1314592675&sr=8-14


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good morning. I'm getting there...

M.G. Scarsbrook x 3
Simon J Cox x 2
Gertie/Margaret x 7
Adam Kisiel x 3
Alan Parkinson x 1 Alan, taggers can only use 15 tags, so you might want to weed your cut and paste list down to 15 on your post. 

Thanks all. More later. Here are the correct links for mine:

http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
http://amzn.to/k4xol9
http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looks like I'm caught up with everyone.

Declan, I rechecked your DE books yesterday and it looks like my tags stuck.


----------



## ShaunaG

Been a few days, going through to catch up!

Here are my links:

YA Urban Fantasy:https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YTPBX4

Erotica:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CCQDA2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005G88J1S
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005I58QIK
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005IQYR3M
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005IQ66F4
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005J5VJH4
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005IQDTNG
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005J86JWQ


----------



## Decon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looks like I'm caught up with everyone.
> 
> Declan, I rechecked your DE books yesterday and it looks like my tags stuck.


Thanks the tags have stuck and the erotic tags are missing now. Really appreciated.

I HAVE BOUGHT BOOKS FROM GERMANY AND FROM THE UK. ANYONE WHO HAS BOUGHT FROM GERMANY ANDWISHES TO EXCHANGE GERMAN TAGS LET ME KNOW. 

My German tags

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004P8K2S8
thriller, divorce, suspence, mystery-thriller, serial killer, crime, murder mystery, under one euro, psycho spannung, englische bücher, krime, action, actionthriller, psychothriller, humour

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004OA60U6
shorts, short stories, crime, mystery, mystery-thriller, gangs, political thriller, declan conner, anthology, bestselling short stories, police procedural, ghost story, actionthriller, action, adventure

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005AL2SRW
klimawandel, desaster-thriller, kreation, evolution, ozeanographie, englisch lernen, thriller, genetik, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, verschwörungstheorien, declan conner, action, adventure, actionthriller

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005DEYJ14
klimawandel, desaster-thriller, kreation, evolution, ozeanographie, englisch lernen, thriller, genetik, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, verschwörungstheorien, declan conner, action, adventure, actionthriller

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0055HYNS8
thriller, kreig, krieg, drogenkrieg, kurzgeschichte, declan conner, englisch lernen, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, military fiction, krimi, actionthriller, action, military, soldaten

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0058OJ20M
ghost story, paranormal, horror, short story, under 1 euro, declan conner, thriller, suspense, paranormal romance, suspence thriller

My UK TAGS

The easy way is to copy and paste my tags below. click the link and paste them on to my tag box and to press save.
These are my 4 books in the UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Instinct-dark-dating-ebook/dp/B004PGN24G/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314387975&sr=1-2
murder mystery, thriller, serial killer thriller, dating, psychological thriller, crime, cia, fbi, relationships, suspense, humour, declan conner, kindle, contemporary fiction, romantic suspense

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OA6LIM
thrillers, suspence, murder mystery, crime, short stories, ghost story, political, suspense, dating, declan conner, gang crime, drugs, anthology, short story collection, short fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEYJ14
military fiction, soldiers, war, war on drugs, special forces, special operation, thriller, declan conner, learn german, action adventure, army, action thriller, black ops, crime, crime fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AL2SRW
climate disaster, end of the world, genetics, thriller, disaster thriller, declan conner, german language, german literature, german translation, german english translation, oceanography, climate change, conspiracy theories, evolution


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up again.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

New ones
On the prowl
Operation neurosurgeon


If you want to TT use these otherwse tag at will!
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, african history, kindle military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroon, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Lexy, here's a thought. Since erotica is it's own genre, how about starting an erotica tagging thread? It would take care of everything so as to keep Christian books, children's books, etc separate? Just a serious thought. 

UK Gotcha: Decon x 4
D A Boulter x 5 (one of these days, I'll take the Germany plunge).

My UK book links:

http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
http://amzn.to/k4xol9
http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
http://amzn.to/ntEBrS


----------



## Decon

Doctor Barbara said:


> Lexy, here's a thought. Since erotica is it's own genre, how about starting an erotica tagging thread? It would take care of everything so as to keep Christian books, children's books, etc separate? Just a serious thought.
> 
> UK Gotcha: Decon x 4
> D A Boulter x 5 (one of these days, I'll take the Germany plunge).
> 
> My UK book links:
> 
> http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
> http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
> http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
> http://amzn.to/k4xol9
> http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
> http://amzn.to/ntEBrS


I see someone has started a childrens tagging thread. Not sure if it is a good idea. I thought about starting one for Germany. The problem is that the tagging threads are on the front page every day and it runs the risk of the mods saying enough is enough if there are too many of them. I think everone appreciates your position in not tagging erotica and I doubt it will stop people tagging you.

As for Germany. I think it is worth buying a cheap book over there and sending it to Oxfam in Munich. The long term benefits will I imagine be worth it. People are buying ebooks in Germany and there is a healthy English book forum, but if they don't know you are there, it makes it difficult for them to find you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> I see someone has started a childrens tagging thread. Not sure if it is a good idea. I thought about starting one for Germany. The problem is that the tagging threads are on the front page every day and it runs the risk of the mods saying enough is enough if there are too many of them. I think everone appreciates your position in not tagging erotica and I doubt it will stop people tagging you.
> 
> As for Germany. I think it is worth buying a cheap book over there and sending it to Oxfam in Munich. The long term benefits will I imagine be worth it. People are buying ebooks in Germany and there is a healthy English book forum, but if they don't know you are there, it makes it difficult for them to find you.


I agree, Declan. We can become too fragmented if we start all these different threads. The only reason for a separate UK thread is because you have to buy there to tag there and we don't want people putting in a lot of effort to tag when they won't count.

I have no problem tagging erotica. The recently viewed items are all the way at the bottom of the page and only list four books at a time, which means erotica will quickly drop off the list. My recently viewed are currently: The Sound of Murder, Rex Stout; Ariana's Pride (me); The Wonder Worker, Susan Howatch; and Go Bike, Heather Hummel.

To drop the erotica off that list, just view a couple of innocuous titles. I'm always looking up different books in different genres so those four books are constantly changing.

I understand if y'all feel differently about it, but these are my thoughts.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I just realized today that I didn't have tags on most of the books in Amazon-uk. I will appreciate if you can help with putting some tags. The book links are given below (also in my KINDLE-UK-signature). I will reciprocate your favor.

Please include these books from the links below (or from KINDLE-UK Signature). Thanks.

1 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Power-Breathing-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B0049U489G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-2

3 http://www.amazon.co.uk/ART-OF-STRESS-FREE-LIVING-ebook/dp/B0020MKR68/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-8

4 http://www.amazon.co.uk/NEW-LOOK-VEGETARIANISM-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0021AFFVQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-6

5 http://www.amazon.co.uk/FOREVER-YOUNG-Process-Self-help-ebook/dp/B004HYHC0Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-4

6 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Soul-Reincarnation-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B0042JT2UE/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-9

7 http://www.amazon.co.uk/RELIGION-SPIRITUALITY-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B00200KNPA/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-10

8 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faith-Reason-Spirituality-Self-help-ebook/dp/B003XF22VY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-15

9 http://www.amazon.co.uk/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-11

10 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-14


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dr. D, I checked all the books in your post and I had already tagged all but the last two. There were no tags on those. Let me know when you add them so I can tag.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Dr. D, I checked all the books in your post and I had already tagged all but the last two. There were no tags on those. Let me know when you add them so I can tag.


Hi Gertie. Thanks for tagging my Amazon-UK books. I checked the last which are #9 and 10. They appears to show tags. It's little strange. I don't understand; why these don't show tags some time.

Please include these books from the links below (or from KINDLE-UK Signature). I need help with the tags. I will do the same. Thanks.

1 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Power-Breathing-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B0049U489G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-2

3 http://www.amazon.co.uk/ART-OF-STRESS-FREE-LIVING-ebook/dp/B0020MKR68/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-8

4 http://www.amazon.co.uk/NEW-LOOK-VEGETARIANISM-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0021AFFVQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-6

5 http://www.amazon.co.uk/FOREVER-YOUNG-Process-Self-help-ebook/dp/B004HYHC0Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-4

6 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Soul-Reincarnation-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B0042JT2UE/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-9

7 http://www.amazon.co.uk/RELIGION-SPIRITUALITY-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B00200KNPA/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-10

8 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faith-Reason-Spirituality-Self-help-ebook/dp/B003XF22VY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-15

9 http://www.amazon.co.uk/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-11

10 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-14


----------



## Mica Jade

All Caught Up including Declan's DE Tags - congrats Declan!

Thanks for the tags 

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.

New book for me:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG

adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

My old books:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2

science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98

sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO

fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0

science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Dr Dln - tagged first 7, but there are no tags for #9 or #10.


----------



## Decon

Mica I tagged you German books before I had bought a book and theyb are now showing I tagged.

Dr, U's missed 2 of your books, but they are now tagged. The last two have no tags.

I HAVE BOUGHT BOOKS FROM GERMANY AND FROM THE UK. ANYONE WHO HAS BOUGHT FROM GERMANY ANDWISHES TO EXCHANGE GERMAN TAGS LET ME KNOW. 

My German tags

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004P8K2S8
thriller, divorce, suspence, mystery-thriller, serial killer, crime, murder mystery, under one euro, psycho spannung, englische bücher, krime, action, actionthriller, psychothriller, humour

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004OA60U6
shorts, short stories, crime, mystery, mystery-thriller, gangs, political thriller, declan conner, anthology, bestselling short stories, police procedural, ghost story, actionthriller, action, adventure

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005AL2SRW
klimawandel, desaster-thriller, kreation, evolution, ozeanographie, englisch lernen, thriller, genetik, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, verschwörungstheorien, declan conner, action, adventure, actionthriller

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005DEYJ14
klimawandel, desaster-thriller, kreation, evolution, ozeanographie, englisch lernen, thriller, genetik, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, verschwörungstheorien, declan conner, action, adventure, actionthriller

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0055HYNS8
thriller, kreig, krieg, drogenkrieg, kurzgeschichte, declan conner, englisch lernen, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, military fiction, krimi, actionthriller, action, military, soldaten

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0058OJ20M
ghost story, paranormal, horror, short story, under 1 euro, declan conner, thriller, suspense, paranormal romance, suspence thriller

My UK TAGS

The easy way is to copy and paste my tags below. click the link and paste them on to my tag box and to press save.
These are my 4 books in the UK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Instinct-dark-dating-ebook/dp/B004PGN24G/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314387975&sr=1-2
murder mystery, thriller, serial killer thriller, dating, psychological thriller, crime, cia, fbi, relationships, suspense, humour, declan conner, kindle, contemporary fiction, romantic suspense

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OA6LIM
thrillers, suspence, murder mystery, crime, short stories, ghost story, political, suspense, dating, declan conner, gang crime, drugs, anthology, short story collection, short fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEYJ14
military fiction, soldiers, war, war on drugs, special forces, special operation, thriller, declan conner, learn german, action adventure, army, action thriller, black ops, crime, crime fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AL2SRW
climate disaster, end of the world, genetics, thriller, disaster thriller, declan conner, german language, german literature, german translation, german english translation, oceanography, climate change, conspiracy theories, evolution


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

DrLn, have tagged your UK books, but you haven't added tags for the last two.

Tagged DA Boulter's new one.

That's me caught up.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Forgot my UK links this morning!

http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
http://amzn.to/k4xol9
http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
http://amzn.to/ntEBrS


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Hey, DDark you need to add some UK tags first which means you'll need to make a purchase from amazon.co.uk, otherwise you won't be able to tag us back.

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## jewishwriter

I'll tag uk books in exchange...here's my link to my memoir Kvetch.www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005GFI5MO


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with:

Alan Parkinson
Mica Jade
Doctor Barbara ('medical students' has a typo)

But Can You Drink the Water? Amazon UK http://amzn.to/aferbq 
Something to read Amazon UK http://amzn.to/b2c0KK 
The Breadwinners Amazon UK http://amzn.to/ahQ2Sk
Mystery at Ocean Drive Amazon UK http://amzn.to/hSMi4Y
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs Amazon UK http://amzn.to/e2Z3Rk
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse Amazon UK http://amzn.to/e8nnpM


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dr. D., there were still no tags on the last two books so I copied them from the US books. Hopefully, everyone should see them now.

Doug, tagged your new one.

For the newcomers requesting tags, in order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

And the new paperback

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Thank you Doctor Barbara, Lee, Decon and others for your help with the tags. It appears the new tags I added on the first 7 and the last 2 books are not showing up. Because new tags are not included in the number that shows with tags. These are not showing up in any of the books. I don't know the reason, may be it takes sometime to show up. But thanks and I will return the favor here or other thread.

Please include these books from the links below (or from KINDLE-UK Signature). I need help with the tags. I will do the same. Thanks.

1 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Power-Breathing-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B0049U489G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-2

3 http://www.amazon.co.uk/ART-OF-STRESS-FREE-LIVING-ebook/dp/B0020MKR68/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-8

4 http://www.amazon.co.uk/NEW-LOOK-VEGETARIANISM-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0021AFFVQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-6

5 http://www.amazon.co.uk/FOREVER-YOUNG-Process-Self-help-ebook/dp/B004HYHC0Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-4

6 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Soul-Reincarnation-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B0042JT2UE/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-9

7 http://www.amazon.co.uk/RELIGION-SPIRITUALITY-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B00200KNPA/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-10

8 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faith-Reason-Spirituality-Self-help-ebook/dp/B003XF22VY/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-15

9 http://www.amazon.co.uk/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-11

10 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1315528053&sr=8-14


----------



## Tess St John

I caught up today...so glad to see this thread active...it's been slow for a while!

Thanks for any tags back!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chance-prequel-Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B005H3F0GO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314037932&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=don%27t+let+it+show&x=0&y=0


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309704190&sr=1-1


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Dr. D., there were still no tags on the last two books so I copied them from the US books. Hopefully, everyone should see them now.


Thanks Gertie. You had been a great help. I really appreciate. Since my old tags were showing up, I thought I must have bought. But it appears that I have bought from USA and not from UK. I need to make sure to buy. You and others think that's why even my own tags are not showing up. But the tags that show up are old. I am confused now about the tagging.

But I will return the favor you all have done with the tags. I will continue to help on USA tags while I buy something from UK/Germany. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Thanks Gertie. You had been a great help. I really appreciate. Since my old tags were showing up, I thought I must have bought. But it appears that I have bought from USA and not from UK. I need to make sure to buy. You and others think that's why even my own tags are not showing up. But the tags that show up are old. I am confused now about the tagging.
> 
> But I will return the favor you all have done with the tags. I will continue to help on USA tags while I buy something from UK/Germany. Thanks.


Let us know when you buy from Germany and list your books there. We can all use a little DE help.


----------



## Mica Jade

All Caught Up including D.A.'s new one and a few other new ones.

Thanks for the tags

Have a great weekend 

UK Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)

DE Links -
Love's Quartet: Four Erotic Romances, Vol. 1
Love's Delight (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Bite (An Erotic / Erotica Vampire Romance)
Love's Passion (An Erotic / Erotica Romance)
Love's Rise (A Contemporary Erotic / Erotica Romance)


----------



## seventhspell

Hi! have caught up, 
only new for me were, DDark
jewishwriter 

AND DDark I put tags on your book which I remebered from the US amazon tags, also I really like your cover.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Hi, all. Appreciate all the tags I've had so far, but could I ask a favour? The 'fantasy' tag on my two shorts: Art & Soul and Born of Evil (links in sig) don't seem to be getting hit as much as the other tags, would be grateful for a few hits on them. 

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lee Reynoldson said:


> Hi, all. Appreciate all the tags I've had so far, but could I ask a favour? The 'fantasy' tag on my two shorts: Art & Soul and Born of Evil (links in sig) don't seem to be getting hit as much as the other tags, would be grateful for a few hits on them.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lee


Done.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Done.


Cheers, Gertie.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

jewishwriter said:


> I'll tag uk books in exchange...here's my link to my memoir Kvetch.www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005GFI5MO


Didn't see any tags on either of your books, so I copied the ones from the US site.

Caught up.

My books:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning all.

Jan Hurst-Nicholson, tagged ya, but your second link isn't to your book.

My UK links:

http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
http://amzn.to/k4xol9
http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
http://amzn.to/ntEBrS


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Caught up to here.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Let us know when you buy from Germany and list your books there. We can all use a little DE help.


I have a question, you or anyone else can answer. Can we buy digital books from UK and Germany to be eligible? Why buy printed and then to be shipped to some charity or library, as was suggested. Just curious. That will be quick. I have paypal accounts too. Thanks.


----------



## Decon

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I have a question, you or anyone else can answer. Can we buy digital books from UK and Germany to be eligible? Why buy printed and then to be shipped to some charity or library, as was suggested. Just curious. That will be quick. I have paypal accounts too. Thanks.


I'm lucky in that my son lives in the UK and I have a UK bank account, so I just changed my country for the UK and changed my address and it allowed me to buy digital books, then I changed my country back to Brazil. Not sure what would happen if you changed country without an English address or English bank card. Maybe it would work. I know I lost my EDF payments last month because of it and had to reinstate my EDF details.

If there is anyone on this thread from the UK can they just check to see if the book below is free or if it has a price.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055FE31W

politics, political thriller, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, crime thriller, war, afghanistan war, suspence, crime drama, cia, spy thriller, spy, short fiction, short story, assassination


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I have a question, you or anyone else can answer. Can we buy digital books from UK and Germany to be eligible? Why buy printed and then to be shipped to some charity or library, as was suggested. Just curious. That will be quick. I have paypal accounts too. Thanks.


As soon as your purchase is complete, you can start tagging. You don't have to wait for it to be shipped.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> I'm lucky in that my son lives in the UK and I have a UK bank account, so I just changed my country for the UK and changed my address and it allowed me to buy digital books, then I changed my country back to Brazil. Not sure what would happen if you changed country without an English address or English bank card. Maybe it would work. I know I lost my EDF payments last month because of it and had to reinstate my EDF details.
> 
> If there is anyone on this thread from the UK can they just check to see if the book below is free or if it has a price.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055FE31W
> 
> politics, political thriller, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, crime thriller, war, afghanistan war, suspence, crime drama, cia, spy thriller, spy, short fiction, short story, assassination


Here's the listing.

Where There's a Will, Theres a War (Short story) by Declan Conner
£0.86 Used & New from: £0.75

If you go into any discussion and click on insert product link, you can pull up the book with the price. You can also sign out of your account and the prices will show.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Thanks for the response, Gertie and Decon. I will see if I can pay with Paypal account. I have received payments through paypal from abroad. Digital is the easiest way to do it. I should be able to use credit card too. Thanks for all the help. I will try.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Getting DE tagging would be great.  I just thought of an elderly aunt there who I could buy for and ship to, but heck, what do you buy a 90 year old that's small and inexpensive.  Hmmmm....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doctor Barbara said:


> Getting DE tagging would be great. I just thought of an elderly aunt there who I could buy for and ship to, but heck, what do you buy a 90 year old that's small and inexpensive. Hmmmm....


A hankie?


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi,

I have caught up. Thanks a lot,

Adam


----------



## D.A. Boulter

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I have a question, you or anyone else can answer. Can we buy digital books from UK and Germany to be eligible? Why buy printed and then to be shipped to some charity or library, as was suggested. Just curious. That will be quick. I have paypal accounts too. Thanks.


No, you can't buy digital books or digital music from the UK or Germany. Believe me, I tried. Which makes me mad, 'cause there are some Juliane Werding songs I'd love to download. The 'makes me mad' part stems from the fact that not only can't I download those songs from Germany, but they are not available on the US Amazon site, either as MP3s or as CDs. Grrr. I may eventually buy a couple of CDs of hers, but they want *14 euros* for shipping and handling.

And that's why we suggest you buy something and ship it within the country -- like to a charity.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

No newcomers.  Morning all, or middle of the night.


----------



## Decon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here's the listing.
> 
> Where There's a Will, Theres a War (Short story) by Declan Conner
> £0.86 Used & New from: £0.75
> 
> If you go into any discussion and click on insert product link, you can pull up the book with the price. You can also sign out of your account and the prices will show.


Thanks for checking. I guess I'll have to wait for Apple to make it free and then report it.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Nothing new? Well in this lull I'd be indebted if folks could please hit the fantasy tag for Art & Soul and Born of Evil (both in sig) and let me know if you did. I know Gertie did it, but they're both still only showing 1 (my) tag for fantasy. I'm wondering if it's the usual amazon tag gremlins. 

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up:

Doctor Barbara
DDark
JewishWriter
Tess StJohn
Decon

-------------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## seventhspell

nothing new to catch up


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lee Reynoldson said:


> Nothing new? Well in this lull I'd be indebted if folks could please hit the fantasy tag for Art & Soul and Born of Evil (both in sig) and let me know if you did. I know Gertie did it, but they're both still only showing 1 (my) tag for fantasy. I'm wondering if it's the usual amazon tag gremlins.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lee


They should be showing 2. One for me and one for you. I rechecked and my red tag is there but the count is still 1.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Lee Reynoldson said:


> Nothing new? Well in this lull I'd be indebted if folks could please hit the fantasy tag for Art & Soul and Born of Evil (both in sig) and let me know if you did. I know Gertie did it, but they're both still only showing 1 (my) tag for fantasy. I'm wondering if it's the usual amazon tag gremlins.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lee


My tag was there for one, but showing only 1. It wasn't showing for the other; I added it and now shows 1. Weird.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Cheers, Gertie and D.A. Boulter. It's as I suspected Amazon tagging gremlins. Weird. Oh well, what ya gonna do.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

No newbies.  Have a good one....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It is too complicated to buy UK and DE books, unless you live in that country or have address there. But I have tested and it is possible to copy and paste USA tags. I will be happy to reciprocate who will do that. My USA tags are in signature and please include these books from the links below. Thanks.

1 https://www.amazon.de/Power-Breathing-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B0049U489G/ref=sr_1_12?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315853299&sr=1-12

2 https://www.amazon.de/SIMPLE-SOLUTION-AMERICAS-PROBLEM-ebook/dp/B003T9UX9M/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315849464&sr=1-6

3 https://www.amazon.de/ART-OF-STRESS-FREE-LIVING-ebook/dp/B0020MKR68/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315849464&sr=1-4

4 https://www.amazon.de/NEW-LOOK-VEGETARIANISM-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0021AFFVQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315853962&sr=1-1

5 https://www.amazon.de/FOREVER-YOUNG-Process-Self-help-ebook/dp/B004HYHC0Q/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315853823&sr=1-9

6 https://www.amazon.de/Soul-Reincarnation-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B0042JT2UE/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315848884&sr=1-3

7 https://www.amazon.de/RELIGION-SPIRITUALITY-Self-help-Spiritual-ebook/dp/B00200KNPA/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315854110&sr=1-11

8 https://www.amazon.de/Faith-Reason-Spirituality-Self-help-ebook/dp/B003XF22VY/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315848884&sr=1-2

9 https://www.amazon.de/HAPPINESS-LONGEVITY-Self-help-Spirituality-ebook/dp/B0020MMRAW/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315854331&sr=1-10

10 https://www.amazon.de/Treasure-Great-Spiritual-Stories-ebook/dp/B003V8BSFY/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315853555&sr=1-7

11 https://www.amazon.de/CIGARETTE-SMOKING-Nonsmokers-Self-help-ebook/dp/B0022NGB7O/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315854435&sr=1-8

12 https://www.amazon.de/INDUSTRIAL-LEAKS-AIR-PULLUTION-ebook/dp/B0023B1CA6/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315854942&sr=1-5


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> It is too complicated to buy UK and DE books, unless you live in that country or have address there. But I have tested and it is possible to copy and paste USA tags. I will be happy to reciprocate who will do that. My USA tags are in signature and please include these books from the links below. Thanks.


Don't bother. They won't count even though it will look to you like they do. It's not complicated at all to buy a book from Amazon UK.

Germany takes a while to muddle through but not everyone has the patience to go through it.


----------



## ShaunaG

Popping in and catching up! Thanks for the tags!

Here are my links:

YA Urban Fantasy:https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YTPBX4

Erotica:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005CCQDA2
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005G88J1S
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005I58QIK
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005IQYR3M
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005IQ66F4
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005J5VJH4
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005IQDTNG
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005J86JWQ


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Don't bother. They won't count even though it will look to you like they do....
> Germany takes a while to muddle through but not everyone has the patience to go through it.


Please go and see yourself, if the tags show up in my UK and DE books. I have not bought anything yet from either of the two. If these don't show up, I have no interest in wasting time. These do show up to me. Thanks for all your help. Your heart is always at the right place.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Please go and see yourself, if the tags show up in my UK and DE books. I have not bought anything yet from either of the two. If these don't show up, I have no interest in wasting time. These do show up to me. Thanks for all your help. Your heart is always at the right place.


We know from long experience that you can't tag in the UK if you haven't purchased in the UK. You have tags, but if you recall, I copied your US tags over and others in this thread that do have tagging privileges in the UK have tagged you as well.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

- need more newbies - !


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doctor Barbara said:


> - need more newbies - !


That's always been the problem on this thread. Few people are willing to make the purchase even though it can be done with minimal cost.


----------



## Dreamwand

"Something terrible happened in Salem in 1692 ... _but it isn't what you think!"_

*THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten*
_(Winner of 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction)_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dreamwand said:


> "Something terrible happened in Salem in 1692 ... _but it isn't what you think!"_
> 
> *THE AFFLICTED GIRLS A Novel of Salem by Suzy Witten*
> _(Winner of 2010 IPPY Silver Medal for Historical Fiction)_


Suzy, I had already tagged you.


----------



## Alondo

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Suzy, I had already tagged you.


Got you Tagged!


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Tagged Suzy. Caught up.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thanks for the tags, guys!  All caught up


----------



## Decon

Just to throw a wrench in the works on this thread, it is clear that many joining in the thread are either not from the UK, or have not bought a book from there and so their tags don't count. The same goes for Germany tags. Since joining around the 26th august, I have had 2 fellow taggers add tags to my German links and 7 to my UK links. I have probably tagged three times that amount and have bought books in the UK, Germany and in the US, so all my tags count.

Just thought I'd put forward the notion that it would be better if all taggers could include in their posts at the beginning say, .co.uk.verified purchase, or .co.de verified purchase, so we would know only to tag those. For others we could have a cut a paste instruction of how to buy from either the UK or Germany.

Just a thought, what do you think?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> Just to throw a wrench in the works on this thread, it is clear that many joining in the thread are either not from the UK, or have not bought a book from there and so their tags don't count. The same goes for Germany tags. Since joining around the 26th august, I have had 2 fellow taggers add tags to my German links and 7 to my UK links. I have probably tagged three times that amount and have bought books in the UK, Germany and in the US, so all my tags count.


I have the same number of DE tags that you do. This is a universal problem with all tagging threads here and elsewhere. Authors come in and ask for tags and never tag back. It's the nature of the beast, unfortunately.



> Just thought I'd put forward the notion that it would be better if all taggers could include in their posts at the beginning say, .co.uk.verified purchase, or .co.de verified purchase, so we would know only to tag those. For others we could have a cut a paste instruction of how to buy from either the UK or Germany.
> 
> Just a thought, what do you think?


I post the requirements and instructions on buying pretty often. Some respond, some ignore. Those that ignore could just as easily say they purchased when they didn't.

It's frustrating, I know. Periodically, we all get discouraged. I know I do, but I just keep on keeping on.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

No tags received since last week - no new books to tag either - oh well at least it is bumped


----------



## Doctor Barbara

No luck on the UK side (although had some sales a month or two ago).  Does anyone make any sales over there?  I even had a good promo page there this week for one of my books.
?  Which also always makes me wonder if tagging really helps.


----------



## J.S. Staffier

THE LAST DAYS OF VERSAILLES: A Novel
YA/Crossover Historical Romance
J.S. Staffier
US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JU99RQ
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JU99RQ
DE: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005JU99RQ


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doctor Barbara said:


> No luck on the UK side (although had some sales a month or two ago). Does anyone make any sales over there? I even had a good promo page there this week for one of my books.
> ? Which also always makes me wonder if tagging really helps.


I purchased and jumped on the forums over there a few weeks before the Brits started getting their Kindles. I've done pretty well over there. Tagging helps keep me in sight since I abandoned the forums several months ago.

I sold 140 September through December last year and 365 so far this year (not counting September). Nothing earth-shattering, but when you consider the number of Kindles in the UK relative to the US, those numbers aren't too shabby.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sweetieanddearie said:


> THE LAST DAYS OF VERSAILLES: A Novel
> YA/Crossover Historical Romance
> J.S. Staffier
> US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JU99RQ
> UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JU99RQ
> DE: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005JU99RQ


This thread is for tagging in the UK and DE. Please go here to post your U.S. link.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.msg419427.html#msg419427

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

If you want to join in the tagging on the German site, you can buy a cheap book from the Amazon DE marketplace and have it shipped to a charity shop or library in Germany. I bought a book and had it sent to:

Oxfam-Buchshop
Furstenfelder Strasse 7
80331 Munich, Deutschland

Let us know when you've done so and added tags to your book. We'll be happy to tag you back.


----------



## Alex MacLean

If you would tag my book on the UK site, I'd much appreciate it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grave-Situation-ebook/dp/B0058OJ428/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## Alex MacLean

> You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.


You can just send a book you purchased to any public library in the UK as a gift?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alex MacLean said:


> You can just send a book you purchased to any public library in the UK as a gift?


Why not? Or a charity shop.

Oxfam Shop, 23 Drury Lane, Covent Garden, London, WC2B 5RH


----------



## Alex MacLean

Thanks, Margaret.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alex MacLean said:


> Thanks, Margaret.


Glad to help. Let us know as soon as you've purchased something and placed tags on your book.

You can sign in to the UK site with your US sign in and password and use your US credit card.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Gertie, you have great numbers in the UK. I just can't get a jump start there!

Sweetieanddearie - I don't see any tags listed for your book.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Shauna G
Dreamwand
AlexMaclean

--------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Up to date.  Morning all.


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Prowl
Simon x2
Sterling
Alondo x3
Sarah x2
Grave Situation


----------



## seventhspell

hi there, 
caught up with new ones below,
dreamwand
sweetieanddearie I put tags on yours as they had none go look and make sure they are ok
Alex MacLean

just a quick comment, its so hard to sell, get tags, and reviews on UK amazon so thanks for all the tags and support we give each other here


----------



## leearco

Caught up.
Please like and tag mine.

1. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005H690Q2

2. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005F9YE4O


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We know from long experience that you can't tag in the UK if you haven't purchased in the UK. You have tags, but if you recall, I copied your US tags over and others in this thread that do have tagging privileges in the UK have tagged you as well.


Hi Gertie. Yes, I recall you found 2 books out of nine without tags where you tagged from USA tags. But other 7 you may recall, already had tags. That's why I am not sure about this tagging business.

I don't mind buying but is too much hassle just for tags. The sale increase I wonder if it is due to tags or the links we are advertising on this very active thread? But if and when I buy from DE and UK I will post. Tagging exchange is good if everyone is honest about it, as you have pointed out.

Any how at this time, I am willing to exchange with UK authors who have not bought from USA. If they can tag my books in UK, I will tag their books in USA. That's fair exchange and is doable even if we believe in buying books for tags to show up. Thanks.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Night all.  Nothing new.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Hi Gertie. Yes, I recall you found 2 books out of nine without tags where you tagged from USA tags. But other 7 you may recall, already had tags. That's why I am not sure about this tagging business.
> 
> I don't mind buying but is too much hassle just for tags. The sale increase I wonder if it is due to tags or the links we are advertising on this very active thread? But if and when I buy from DE and UK I will post. Tagging exchange is good if everyone is honest about it, as you have pointed out.
> 
> Any how at this time, I am willing to exchange with UK authors who have not bought from USA. If they can tag my books in UK, I will tag their books in USA. That's fair exchange and is doable even if we believe in buying books for tags to show up. Thanks.


I suggest you join the tagging thread in the Amazon UK forums. I think it's in the Kindle Book forum. Lot's of Brits there that might like to make the exchange with you.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Here's my link to the UK store:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005EJGYJ8/

Tags:

action, adventure, american history, aztec, shamanism, mexico, kindle, fantasy series, sorcery, historical fantasy, magical realism

(please copy and paste them into the little "add" window in the Tags section and click "add"


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged and welcome.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Here are mine.

This is new for me: A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

And the new paperback

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## Alex MacLean

OK, I'm all set to go on Amazon UK now. Just went back through the last 6 pages. Thanks for starting the tags for me.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grave-Situation-ebook/dp/B0058OJ428/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Alex MacLean said:


> OK, I'm all set to go on Amazon UK now. Just went back through the last 6 pages. Thanks for starting the tags for me.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grave-Situation-ebook/dp/B0058OJ428/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


Got you tagged.


----------



## Alex MacLean

Thank you.    I tagged all of your books as well.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Austin Briggs


----------



## Decon

Doctor Barbara said:


> Gertie, you have great numbers in the UK. I just can't get a jump start there!
> 
> Sweetieanddearie - I don't see any tags listed for your book.


I sell about 200 per month in the UK and have done so ever since uploading in February. I was fortunate that I was a member of a UK writers site and recieved 11 tags per book at upload which put me on the front page. I also joined Ku Forum, which is similar to kindle boards but with fewer members and attracts approx 17,000 hits per month. If you post a promo thread it goes on the front page and is automatically twittered. Advertising is also very cheap and for the same price as a day on here you can have your book advertised for 1 month.

*I really think the key is tagging and the investment of buying a cheap book and sending it to Oxfam pays. dividends. *

The same is true of Germany. It is simple to buy a book there and send it to Oxfam if you use Google translate. I now sell 20 books per month in Germany and with only 2 tags I am on the from page of some categories.

I don't mind continuing with this thread, but only if those participating have tags that show, or they post that they have purchased a book from the UK or Germany.

I HAVE BOUGHT BOOKS FROM GERMANY AND FROM THE UK. ANYONE WHO HAS BOUGHT FROM GERMANY AND WISHES TO EXCHANGE GERMAN TAGS LET ME KNOW.

My German tags

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004P8K2S8
thriller, divorce, suspence, mystery-thriller, serial killer, crime, murder mystery, under one euro, psycho spannung, englische bücher, krime, action, actionthriller, psychothriller, humour

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004OA60U6
shorts, short stories, crime, mystery, mystery-thriller, gangs, political thriller, declan conner, anthology, bestselling short stories, police procedural, ghost story, actionthriller, action, adventure

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005AL2SRW
klimawandel, desaster-thriller, kreation, evolution, ozeanographie, englisch lernen, thriller, genetik, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, verschwörungstheorien, declan conner, action, adventure, actionthriller

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005DEYJ14
klimawandel, desaster-thriller, kreation, evolution, ozeanographie, englisch lernen, thriller, genetik, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, verschwörungstheorien, declan conner, action, adventure, actionthriller

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0055HYNS8
thriller, kreig, krieg, drogenkrieg, kurzgeschichte, declan conner, englisch lernen, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, military fiction, krimi, actionthriller, action, military, soldaten

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0058OJ20M
ghost story, paranormal, horror, short story, under 1 euro, declan conner, thriller, suspense, paranormal romance, suspence thriller

My UK TAGS

The easy way is to copy and paste my tags below. click the link and paste them on to my tag box and to press save.
These are my 5 books in the UK

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055FE31W
politics, political thriller, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, crime thriller, war, afghanistan war, suspence, crime drama, cia, assassination, short story, short fiction, spy, spy thriller

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Instinct-dark-dating-ebook/dp/B004PGN24G/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314387975&sr=1-2
murder mystery, thriller, serial killer thriller, dating, psychological thriller, crime, cia, fbi, relationships, suspense, humour, declan conner, kindle, contemporary fiction, romantic suspense

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OA6LIM
thrillers, suspence, murder mystery, crime, short stories, ghost story, political, suspense, dating, declan conner, gang crime, drugs, anthology, short story collection, short fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEYJ14
military fiction, soldiers, war, war on drugs, special forces, special operation, thriller, declan conner, learn german, action adventure, army, action thriller, black ops, crime, crime fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AL2SRW
climate disaster, end of the world, genetics, thriller, disaster thriller, declan conner, german language, german literature, german translation, german english translation, oceanography, climate change, conspiracy theories, evolution


----------



## NickSpalding

Hi everyone,

I've caught myself up again.

Could you tag my new romantic comedy Love... From Both Sides at the link below please?

Many thanks!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Love-From-Both-Sides-ebook/dp/B005L3RPP4


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Declan, I was on KUF from its inception and I could only trace one sale to there. It was a waste of my time. I'm glad you are doing well there and I encourage others to try it. I think the Brits don't want to take a chance on a Yank writing about their history.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up.

Decon, what do you do to get such great UK sales?

UK Links:

http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
http://amzn.to/k4xol9
http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
http://amzn.to/ntEBrS


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Doctor Barbara said:


> No luck on the UK side (although had some sales a month or two ago). Does anyone make any sales over there? I even had a good promo page there this week for one of my books.
> ? Which also always makes me wonder if tagging really helps.


My UK sales are about 10% of USA sales without any tagging. I got into tagging because everyone thinks it is a good idea.

So I will tag UK authors in USA using their UK tags if they can tag me in UK using my USA tags as a fair exchange. Thanks to all the tagging leaders.


----------



## Decon

This UK thread is clearly not working. Everyone says caught up, but my virgin books (Links above) still only have 2 tags each. One is my own tags and the other tags are from Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' . Make of that what you will.

Nick Spalding, I see you are from the UK. I have tagged as requested. I trust you will reciprocate.

I will gladly exchange tags with anyone who confirms in their post words to the effect. UK/ or de purchase made.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> This UK thread is clearly not working. Everyone says caught up, but my virgin books (Links above) still only have 2 tags each. One is my own tags and the other tags are from Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' . Make of that what you will.
> 
> Nick Spalding, I see you are from the UK. I have tagged as requested. I trust you will reciprocate.
> 
> I will gladly exchange tags with anyone who confirms in their post words to the effect. UK/ or de purchase made.


There are certain people who have been on the thread a long time who we know for sure have purchased and we can trust to have tagged. Sibel Hodge, Lexy Harper and D.A. Boulter off the top of my head.

One of our other authors had a great deal of difficulty with getting his tags to stick. I tagged his books I don't know how many times and they just kept disappearing. I haven't seen him around the thread in a while and I can understand why he left.

The UK tags have been glitchy since the beginning but they have gotten better over the past two months. We used to have to constantly refresh the screen to get TT to work or even bring up the add tags box. Some days we couldn't get in at all. I don't know about the DE site so much since I've had very few requests for tags.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

FYI ... 

I have tagged 737 books in the UK and have gotten approx. 10% tags back.

I have tagged 34 books in DE and have gotten approx 10% tags back.

I have tagged over 3K books in US and my highest tag count is 456

It's the nature of the game.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> FYI ...
> 
> I have tagged 737 books in the UK and have gotten approx. 10% tags back.
> 
> I have tagged 34 books in DE and have gotten approx 10% tags back.
> 
> I have tagged over 3K books in US and my highest tag count is 456
> 
> It's the nature of the game.


I tagged you, Gertie, both UK and US


----------



## Grace Elliot

Oooops! 
Meant to leave my UK link but forgot....so here it is:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS%3FSubscriptionId%3D0V4JT1H35KWYMF0SKQR2%26tag%3Dnovelrank-21%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0046REKBS

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Grace Elliot said:


> I tagged you, Gertie, both UK and US


I know you have, Grace. I'm not concerned about who tags me and who doesn't. I was addressing Declan's concerns.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Decon, I just rechecked all your UK book links and I have tagged you. I even tried putting in more but got bumped by the over 15 red letters. I just checked my own and I have between 4 and 7 tags per book. Overall, however, I don't think my (US) sales are coming from tagging. I think for me, it's mostly related to my web site hits.
Whatever!

UK links:

http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
http://amzn.to/k4xol9
http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
http://amzn.to/ntEBrS


----------



## Decon

Doctor Barbara said:


> Decon, I just rechecked all your UK book links and I have tagged you. I even tried putting in more but got bumped by the over 15 red letters. I just checked my own and I have between 4 and 7 tags per book. Overall, however, I don't think my (US) sales are coming from tagging. I think for me, it's mostly related to my web site hits.
> Whatever!
> 
> UK links:
> 
> http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
> http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
> http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
> http://amzn.to/k4xol9
> http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
> http://amzn.to/ntEBrS


Thanks Dr Barbara, my book has new book has jumped to 4 tags now. Tagged all your tags up to the maximum allowed.

Grace ... tagged yours.

I HAVE BOUGHT BOOKS FROM GERMANY AND FROM THE UK. ANYONE WHO HAS BOUGHT FROM GERMANY AND WISHES TO EXCHANGE GERMAN TAGS LET ME KNOW.

My German tags

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004P8K2S8
thriller, divorce, suspence, mystery-thriller, serial killer, crime, murder mystery, under one euro, psycho spannung, englische bücher, krime, action, actionthriller, psychothriller, humour

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004OA60U6
shorts, short stories, crime, mystery, mystery-thriller, gangs, political thriller, declan conner, anthology, bestselling short stories, police procedural, ghost story, actionthriller, action, adventure

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005AL2SRW
klimawandel, desaster-thriller, kreation, evolution, ozeanographie, englisch lernen, thriller, genetik, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, verschwörungstheorien, declan conner, action, adventure, actionthriller

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005DEYJ14
klimawandel, desaster-thriller, kreation, evolution, ozeanographie, englisch lernen, thriller, genetik, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, verschwörungstheorien, declan conner, action, adventure, actionthriller

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0055HYNS8
thriller, kreig, krieg, drogenkrieg, kurzgeschichte, declan conner, englisch lernen, wörterbuch deutsch englisch, wörterbuch englisch deutsch, military fiction, krimi, actionthriller, action, military, soldaten

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0058OJ20M
ghost story, paranormal, horror, short story, under 1 euro, declan conner, thriller, suspense, paranormal romance, suspence thriller

My UK TAGS

The easy way is to copy and paste my tags below. click the link and paste them on to my tag box and to press save.
These are my 5 books in the UK

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055FE31W 
*(This book is FREE FOR uk customers if you want to download)*

politics, political thriller, conspiracy, conspiracy theories, crime thriller, war, afghanistan war, suspence, crime drama, cia, assassination, short story, short fiction, spy, spy thriller

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survival-Instinct-dark-dating-ebook/dp/B004PGN24G/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314387975&sr=1-2

murder mystery, thriller, serial killer thriller, dating, psychological thriller, crime, cia, fbi, relationships, suspense, humour, declan conner, kindle, contemporary fiction, romantic suspense

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OA6LIM

thrillers, suspence, murder mystery, crime, short stories, ghost story, political, suspense, dating, declan conner, gang crime, drugs, anthology, short story collection, short fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005DEYJ14

military fiction, soldiers, war, war on drugs, special forces, special operation, thriller, declan conner, learn german, action adventure, army, action thriller, black ops, crime, crime fiction

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005AL2SRW

climate disaster, end of the world, genetics, thriller, disaster thriller, declan conner, german language, german literature, german translation, german english translation, oceanography, climate change, conspiracy theories, evolution


----------



## Decon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> FYI ...
> 
> I have tagged 737 books in the UK and have gotten approx. 10% tags back.
> 
> I have tagged 34 books in DE and have gotten approx 10% tags back.
> 
> I have tagged over 3K books in US and my highest tag count is 456
> 
> It's the nature of the game.


Thanks for the figures. I guess I was having a rant because my hard drive crashed this weekend and I'm waiting to hear if they can recover 10 chapters I'd written last week and not backed up. I guess I was feeling everything was going against me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> Thanks for the figures. I guess I was having a rant because my hard drive crashed this weekend and I'm waiting to hear if they can recover 10 chapters I'd written last week and not backed up. I guess I was feeling everything was going against me.


Oh my goodness. How awful. I try to remember to email my work to myself and then save it to a folder. If I crash, I've got the work backed up in my email.

Fingers crossed, candles lit, that you recover your work.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Sorry to hear about the hardrive crash Decon. Happened to me a few months back. Eventhough I had all my work backed up it's still a real pain.

Anyway. I've tagged the newcomers to this thread since my last post . . .

Alex Maclean
Dr Barbara
Grace

and I've tagged Decon' newest and Gertie's newest (ebook and paperback).

No one need bother with my DE tags. I haven't bought from DE and I'm not going to for now at least least.  Between this thread and the US one I think that's enough time I spend tagging for now.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Decon, thanks.  And I hear you.  I lost something last week as I was actually setting up to back it up to my external hard drive.  It took me a day to recreate what I had lost.

It's always something!!

Thanks Lee, too.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Decon said:


> Thanks for the figures. I guess I was having a rant because my hard drive crashed this weekend and I'm waiting to hear if they can recover 10 chapters I'd written last week and not backed up. I guess I was feeling everything was going against me.


Sorry to hear about your hard drive, Decon. There is a good chance you will recover. I mostly back up due to books more than anything else. I not only have a backup drive but second back up kept away from home, in case something happens. IMO, it is well worth the extra cost.

Good luck with your tags folks.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I would like to ask those who would not mind to help, to tag my books,
but not click on the existing tags, but add manually typing new ones:

How to be an attractive man:

how to be a man, how to be a gentleman, The art of manliness, the style bible, how to get the girl, how to get girl, how to be a man, attract women, for men, sex, attracting women, attraction,

Shake your body:

workout, diet, nutrition shakes, nutrition drinks, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, the warrior diet, cook yourself thin, 15 minute low-carb recipes, nutrition and diet, nutrition, healthy snacks, healthy eating, dieting, fitness

A smile of fortune:

sword and sorcery, the magicians, fantasy, fantasy adventure, funny fantasy, mystery, action fantasy, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, sword and sorcery, magic


BIG thanks,

Adam


----------



## Grace Elliot

The thread hasnt moved on much, so I went further back. 
Here is my link again. 
thanks for the return tags,

Grace x

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS%3FSubscriptionId%3D0V4JT1H35KWYMF0SKQR2%26tag%3Dnovelrank-21%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0046REKBS


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.

No newbies.


----------



## seventhspell

Hello there, caught with the thread this am, 

NickSpalding new one

Decon, I def. tagged your UK books so whats going on? also checked today to make sure and none of the books only had 2 tags, weird stuff

Grace Elliot


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Adam Kisiel said:


> Shake your body:
> workout, diet, nutrition shakes, nutrition drinks, 99 cents, 99 cents kindle, the warrior diet, cook yourself thin, 15 minute low-carb recipes, nutrition and diet, nutrition, healthy snacks, healthy eating, dieting, fitness
> Adam


I just tagged shake your body, Adam. Hope you can do the same. Good to see nonfiction. Thanks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I just tagged shake your body, Adam. Hope you can do the same. Good to see nonfiction. Thanks.


Dr. D, I thought you said it was too much trouble to buy a book in the UK so you would have tagging privileges there. Have you changed your mind and purchased something? If not, please don't ask for tags here. It's not fair to our faithful taggers and especially not fair to the newcomers.

Thank you.


----------



## tsharp

Here's the link for tagging me - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unfamiliar-Country-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B004OEKBKC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311334626&sr=1-1

My tags - short story, crime, murder, thriller, lee child, gripping, revenge, cheap kindle books, kindle book, t s sharp, ghost, stephen king, crime fiction

Thanks!


----------



## ScottLCollins

I'll get to work going back through posts. Here's my uk link

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Days-End-ebook/dp/B002MKND3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316626184&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tsharp said:


> Here's the link for tagging me - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unfamiliar-Country-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B004OEKBKC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1311334626&sr=1-1
> 
> My tags - short story, crime, murder, thriller, lee child, gripping, revenge, cheap kindle books, kindle book, t s sharp, ghost, stephen king, crime fiction
> 
> Thanks!


Got you tagged and welcome.



ScottLCollins said:


> I'll get to work going back through posts. Here's my uk link
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Days-End-ebook/dp/B002MKND3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316626184&sr=8-1
> 
> Thanks!


Scott, I had already tagged your book.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Tsharp and ScottL tagged.

Night all.


----------



## Decon

seventhspell said:


> Hello there, caught with the thread this am,
> 
> NickSpalding new one
> 
> Decon, I def. tagged your UK books so whats going on? also checked today to make sure and none of the books only had 2 tags, weird stuff
> 
> Grace Elliot


Hi, Nick, It was my first book it only had 2 tags but now it has six, not sure, but maybe there has been some sort of delay on Amazons part.

No new ones this time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> Hi, Nick, It was my first book it only had 2 tags but now it has six, not sure, but maybe there has been some sort of delay on Amazons part.
> 
> No new ones this time.
> If anyone could report my book as FREE in the UK, it would be appreciated.
> 
> Copy the apple link for pasting in the report.
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/gb/book/isbn9781458185051
> 
> Amazon Link for book. Link for book to be reported. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0055FE31W


Reported it for you but I noticed my tags had disappeared. I retagged.


----------



## Decon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Reported it for you but I noticed my tags had disappeared. I retagged.


Margaret, you're angel, thanks. I had lost my tags on another book today that is not listed here. I think they definitely have some glitches on the UK site. Also thanks for reporting my UK book as Free, they price matched this morning which is great news.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> Margaret, you're angel, thanks. I had lost my tags on another book today that is not listed here. I think they definately have some glitches on the UK site. Also thanks for repoting my UK book as Free, they price matched this morning which is great news.


Glad it worked. Hope you get lots of downloads leading to lots of sales.


----------



## J.S. Staffier

Cher Reader,
There is more to Versailles than that awful film! 
Put on your best diamond necklace & get ready for Truth, Beauty & a dashing English hero!

What was it like inside the Queen's Royal Household those last days?
One (real life!) person knew & here is her story!

Held in the Conciergerie for 3 years of writing & research, I would not escape until I finished my 'last days' story in time for Noel gifting!
Enjoy, write a review & tell a friend!

THE LAST DAYS OF VERSAILLES: A Novel
by J.S. STAFFIER $2.99
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JU99RQ


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Yawn...

It's sleepy around here.

I'll go check sales now that I've put out this morning's fires.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Dr. D, I thought you said it was too much trouble to buy a book in the UK so you would have tagging privileges there. Have you changed your mind and purchased something? If not, please don't ask for tags here. It's not fair to our faithful taggers and especially not fair to the newcomers.
> Thank you.


Gertie I have not tagged any book that is on UK or DE site following your advice. I tagged the book which is on Amazon USA. I had been very much upfront about buying or not buying on UK. That's what I believe whether tagging or million dollar deal. I come here to have tagging exchange with UK authors so that I tag their books in USA as an exchange. I will buy in UK and DE at my own convenience. You suggested to do the exchange at UK site which you may know very well is not the same as kindle boards. Those are not active at all and even this is very minimal. Let us live and let live. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I just tagged shake your body, Adam. Hope you can do the same. Good to see nonfiction. Thanks.


This was your last post. You said you tagged one of Adam's books. Then in your next post you said you haven't tagged any UK or DE books.



*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Gertie I have not tagged any book that is on UK or DE site following your advice. I tagged the book which is on Amazon USA. I had been very much upfront about buying or not buying on UK. That's what I believe whether tagging or million dollar deal. I come here to have tagging exchange with UK authors so that I tag their books in USA as an exchange. I will buy in UK and DE at my own convenience. You suggested to do the exchange at UK site which you may know very well is not the same as kindle boards. Those are not active at all and even this is very minimal. Let us live and let live. Thanks for your understanding.


How do you explain that contradiction?

Please be honest and state up front that you do not have tagging privileges in the UK and DE each time you post. If you don't, you're not being fair to the newcomers that tag your books and think they will be getting tags in return.

If you don't want to buy from the other sites, that is your privilege. But this thread is for those who have purchased from the UK and are able to tag there. That's why we keep separate threads.

We would appreciate it if you would respect the integrity of this thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LexyHarper said:


> Hi, Decon, I've tagged your books in DE.
> 
> These are my new ones there:
> 
> The Big, Beautiful Women!
> The Cougars
> The Virgins
> Naughty Professor
> 
> And these you may have previously tagged:
> 
> eBooks:
> Bedtime Erotica
> Bedtime Erotica for Freaks (like me)
> Bedtime Erotica for Men
> Mammoth Collection of Bedtime Erotica
> Soca Nights
> Envy
> The Pussycats
> The Outrageous Brown Sisters
> 
> Paperbacks:
> Bedtime Erotica
> Bedtime Erotica for Freaks (Like Me)
> Bedtime Erotica for Men
> 
> Thanks,
> Lexy


Tagged your new releases in DE, Lexy. Good luck with them.


----------



## Decon

LexyHarper said:


> Hi, Decon, I've tagged your books in DE.
> 
> These are my new ones there:
> 
> The Big, Beautiful Women!
> The Cougars
> The Virgins
> Naughty Professor
> 
> And these you may have previously tagged:
> 
> Thanks,
> Lexy


Thanks Lexy.

Got all 15 tags on your new ones in Germany. I had tagged all the others previously, although maybe not 15 tags on each, but my internet connection is playing up tonight and it is taking forever to load.. I will go back to them all tomorrow and ensure I tag all the 15 tags on each of your old books. If you could do the same for me it would be fantastic.

In the meantime, I probably have as many books as you on DE but I have not listed them all on here for fear of overwhelming some of the posters. If you get the chance, could you tag the others from my author page please. If you prefer the links let me know and I will post them.

http://www.amazon.de/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Declan%20Conner


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Nick Spalding
TSharp
Scott L Collins
Sweetanddearie
Lexy Harper

------------------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Alex MacLean

Caught up since my last post. I got all of your books tagged now, Declan. Thanks, everyone.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grave-Situation-ebook/dp/B0058OJ428/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Alex, got your UK Grave Situation, otherwise, I believe I'm caught up. Although not in Germany!!!

Some of you may have seen my post on the US combined thread, but if not, I hope you take a look at Sandy's Spotlight today "live video interview":
http://sandywolters.weebly.com/sandys-spotlight.html. She's featuring Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming....


----------



## Alex MacLean

Thanks, Barbara. 

I'm not set to go on the German site. Haven't even sold a copy there yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Doctor Barbara said:


> Alex, got your UK Grave Situation, otherwise, I believe I'm caught up. Although not in Germany!!!
> 
> Some of you may have seen my post on the US combined thread, but if not, I hope you take a look at Sandy's Spotlight today "live video interview":
> http://sandywolters.weebly.com/sandys-spotlight.html. She's featuring Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming....


Very nice write-up.



Alex MacLean said:


> Thanks, Barbara.
> 
> I'm not set to go on the German site. Haven't even sold a copy there yet.


I've sold a grand total of three. 

It's easy to purchase on the UK site but not on the DE site because of the language barrier. That's why there are only a few of us on this thread that can tag on DE. Let us know when you're ready to take the plunge.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

If people would be so kind as to tag my new book in the UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005OLTU8I/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316799626&sr=1-7

Thank you so much! Am returning the favor


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sarah Woodbury said:


> If people would be so kind as to tag my new book in the UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005OLTU8I/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316799626&sr=1-7
> 
> Thank you so much! Am returning the favor


Don't see any tags, yet, Sarah. I'll try again later.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Bummer! They are they there when I go to the page. Maybe they'll miraculously appear soon!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005OLTU8I/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316799626&sr=1-7


----------



## ScottLCollins

All caught up. Will continue working my way backward now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Bummer! They are they there when I go to the page. Maybe they'll miraculously appear soon!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005OLTU8I/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316799626&sr=1-7


Still not there. That happens sometimes. I'll check again in a couple of hours.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> This was your last post. You said you tagged one of Adam's books. Then in your next post you said you haven't tagged any UK or DE books.
> How do you explain that contradiction?


I clicked on his book and it connected me to the USA tags. That's what I tagged. I hope this is understandable since you're tag expert. What I don't understand is why would anybody be dishonest about simple tagging.

I have mentioned in every post about buying or not buying. The only thing that saddens me when we loose trust... That solution come only from within...Take care my friend. Wish you all the best with your tagging.


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up , 
only new for me today was ScottCollins,

My links for any new people, thanks for any tags back

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056P769W


----------



## Decon

LexyHarper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for the tags on my new ones, much appreciated.
> 
> Decon, the following books had no tags. Is it possible that you tagged them before you made your purchase on DE? If that is so, they will appear to be there, but won't be visible to anyone else. To test this - log out of your Amazon account and go back to the book page. If there are no tags, it means that you may have tagged before you had tagging privileges and therefore those tags aren't counting. All you then need to do is re-tag them.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/End-Dawn-Short-Story-ebook/dp/B0055E6Z6O/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316797200&sr=1-4
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Lost-Baggage-Short-story-ebook/dp/B0055HRIHG/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316797200&sr=1-6
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Downward-Spiral-Short-story-ebook/dp/B0055HLNFY/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316797200&sr=1-9
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Black-Widow-Short-story-ebook/dp/B0055FE27W/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316797200&sr=1-10
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Who-Am-Short-story-ebook/dp/B0055HYPH2/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316797200&sr=1-11
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/The-Silver-Locket-Novelette-ebook/dp/B0058PRE92/ref=sr_1_13?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316797446&sr=1-13
> 
> I will, of course, go back and tag them once you have identified the tags you want used.
> 
> Lexy xxxx
> 
> Have a great weekend, all!


All tagged up now in Germany.

Just a thought for those who have not bought books in the UK, but especially Germany.

Most haven't sold books in Germany, or very few. Last month I sold 20 there which is not to be sniffed at, so people are buying English books. Also remember Christmas is coming and I have no doubt there will be plenty of kindles sold there.

My own personal view is that tags help to give your book visibility. If you click on any tag it shows you how many have shown interest by searching the tag subject and have a specific interest in your type of book, the figures are rising daily in Germany. When Germany opened,1 sale took you to rank 800. Now 1 sale takes you to 2500, so that indicates to me sales are rising. But also a sale usually guarantees a top ten spot for your books catagory which gives it visibility and it takes a long time to drop out of the top ten rankings I still have quite a few number one to number 10 rankings.

To say that many of you have invested say $800 in editing, book covers, advertising etc. My opinion for what it is worth, is that for an investment of a max of $5 and little head scratching with Google translate, you can buy a book there and gain tagging rights. the same is true of the UK. But what is interesting about Germany is that 3 tags will get you in the front page for the tag subject on most tagging pages. Some of the more popular genres require 7+ tags.

If only 10 of us on here had tagging rights it would ensure a front page visibility for some time to come to catch the German market when it takes off. All you have to do is to load Google translator, find a cheap book to buy and send it to OXFAM.

As far as I am aware, there are only 3 of us so far with tagging rights to Germany

The address in Germany is

The Manager
c/o Oxfam-Buchshop
Fürstenfelder Str. 7, München,
80331
Germany

For the UK just look up an OXFAM address


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Declan and Lexy, I'm all caught up with your German tags.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Okay, I will work on DE tags. Here are my links:

Vestal Virgin: https://www.amazon.de/Vestal-Virgin-Suspense-Ancient-ebook/dp/B004G093HQ/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1316841052&sr=8-13

Dating My Vibrator https://www.amazon.de/DATING-VIBRATOR-other-fiction-ebook/dp/B003XYFN5M/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316841552&sr=1-1

Ghost Plane and Other Disturbing Tales https://www.amazon.de/Ghost-Plane-Other-Disturbing-ebook/dp/B0058OX86G/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316841811&sr=1-2


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Got Decon, Margaret and Lexie in DE

Suzanne


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got you tagged in DE, Suzanne. Thanks for taking the time and trouble to purchase a book over there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Sarah, tags still aren't there for your new book! Oh, the obstacles in cyberspace!

Please check out the "live" interview about Outcome, A Novel, if you get a chance! (I've been asked....those are hummingbirds in the background!)

http://bit.ly/qcwhaz


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

LexyHarper said:


> DrDln, you may not be aware of it, but the majority of authors in this group have tagging privileges both here and in the US, and are members of both groups. They would have, therefore, already received tags from you as part of the US group.
> Lexy xxxx


Thanks for your advice Lexy. I wonder, if your opinion is based on some statistics or just from observation of handful authors who participate on this board. I understand that's all what counts but there is always possibility of new authors...LOL


----------



## 39179

Hi All,

Here are my DE (just sent a book to Oxfam) and UK links for anyone kind enough to tag. I'll be busy tagging backwards from here.

http://www.amazon.de/End-World-ebook/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.de/The-One-Eyed-Guru-ebook/dp/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.de/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-End-of-the-World/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA

Thank you!


----------



## Pendance

I tagged several of Lexi's books and ebooks on Amazon.de, as well as all of Declan's books, the novelette and a few short stories. I also tagged all of Suzanne's books. I don't have links for Gertie or Sybil, so I will have to catch those up later. I have set about 13 tags for my book at the following link:

http://www.amazon.de/Trinity-Sun-Book-I-ebook/dp/B005BE0PHS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316815472&sr=8-1

Thanks,

Darik Brooks


----------



## Decon

Decon said:


> Thanks Lexy.
> 
> Got all 15 tags on your new ones in Germany. I had tagged all the others previously, although maybe not 15 tags on each, but my internet connection is playing up tonight and it is taking forever to load.. I will go back to them all tomorrow and ensure I tag all the 15 tags on each of your old books. If you could do the same for me it would be fantastic.
> 
> In the meantime, I probably have as many books as you on DE but I have not listed them all on here for fear of overwhelming some of the posters. If you get the chance, could you tag the others from my author page please. If you prefer the links let me know and I will post them.



I can tag in the UK and in Germany, If you have tagging rights just let me know 

Lexi and Suzanne, I have tagged all your 15 tages on each Book in Germany.
*EDIT ANDREW BISS GOT YOU IN THE UK AND DE*


MY German Books -- follow link to list on author page. (2 pages)

http://www.amazon.de/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Declan%20Conner

My UK Books -- follow link to author page, (2 pages)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Declan%20Conner


----------



## Pendance

I also just tagged Andrew Biss' books in Germany. I haven't bought anything in the uk yet, so I am not tagging those currently.

My book in Germany: https://www.amazon.de/Trinity-Sun-Book-I-ebook/dp/B005BE0PHS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316893654&sr=8-1

Darik Brooks


----------



## Decon

Pendance said:


> I also just tagged Andrew Biss' books in Germany. I haven't bought anything in the uk yet, so I am not tagging those currently.
> 
> My book in Germany: https://www.amazon.de/Trinity-Sun-Book-I-ebook/dp/B005BE0PHS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316893654&sr=8-1
> 
> Darik Brooks


Tagged all your German tags

EDIT ANDREW BISS GOT YOU IN THE UK AND DE

MY German Books -- follow link to list on author page.[/color] (2 pages)

http://www.amazon.de/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Declan%20Conner

My UK Books -- follow link to author page, (2 pages)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Declan%20Conner


----------



## 39179

Okay, I think I'm caught up now, both UK and DE where applicable. Darik, Decon, Gertie, Suzanne, Lexi et al.

Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Biss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here are my DE (just sent a book to Oxfam) and UK links for anyone kind enough to tag. I'll be busy tagging backwards from here.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/End-World-ebook/dp/B004RZ26E2
> http://www.amazon.de/The-One-Eyed-Guru-ebook/dp/B0055I1N08
> http://www.amazon.de/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-End-of-the-World/dp/B004RZ26E2
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0055I1N08
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA
> 
> Thank you!


Got you tagged in both venues. Here are mine in UK and DE. Whatever you can do will be appreciated.

Tagging, UK.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams

Tagging for Amazon DE

Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Ariana's Pride
A Walk In the Woods
Catherine and the Captain
Sweet Savage Charity
Only In My Dreams

Paperbacks

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
A Walk in the Woods


----------



## 39179

Thanks so much, Gertie! I'd actually dug back and found your list below earlier in the thread and tagged each and every one of them


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Andrew Biss said:


> Thanks so much, Gertie! I'd actually dug back and found your list below earlier in the thread and tagged each and every one of them


Thank you so much for doing that. It is so exciting to see my DE tags go up.


----------



## Decon

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thank you so much for doing that. It is so exciting to see my DE tags go up.


They've just gone up again if you check my post in the "How to" thread.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Decon said:


> They've just gone up again if you check my post in the "How to" thread.


Many thanks, Declan. I'll check it out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have Amazon DE tagging rights and tagged Suzanne, Declan, Andrew Biss, Margaret/Gertie and Darik Brooks. I also added some German language tags, where appropriate.

My DE books are here:

http://www.amazon.de/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Cora%20Buhlert

My UK books are here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_8?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=cora+buhlert&sprefix=cora+buh


----------



## Decon

CoraBuhlert said:


> I have Amazon DE tagging rights and tagged Suzanne, Declan, Andrew Biss, Margaret/Gertie and Darik Brooks. I also added some German language tags, where appropriate.
> 
> My DE books are here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Cora%20Buhlert
> 
> My UK books are here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_8?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=cora+buhlert&sprefix=cora+buh


Tagged al your DE Books, will get to your uk Books tomorrow.


MY German Books -- follow link to list on author page.(2 pages)

http://www.amazon.de/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Declan%20Conner

My UK Books -- follow link to author page, (2 pages)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Declan%20Conner


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Dances w/Death
Love From Both Sides
Dr B x6
Versailles
Lexy x3
Suzanne x3
Andrew x3
Trinity


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pendance said:


> I also just tagged Andrew Biss' books in Germany. I haven't bought anything in the uk yet, so I am not tagging those currently.
> 
> My book in Germany: https://www.amazon.de/Trinity-Sun-Book-I-ebook/dp/B005BE0PHS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316893654&sr=8-1
> 
> Darik Brooks


Sorry I missed you before. I've got you tagged now.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Why oh why are my tags not working? I set them up, but maybe someone else needs to as well?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005OLTU8I/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316909727&sr=1-2

Could you try again--and if they aren't there, could someone put in:

brother cadfael(1)
elllis peters(1)
female detective(1)
historical mystery(1) 
medieval mystery(1)
middle ages(1)
prince of wales(1) 
wales(1)

See, I cut and paste. They're there for me, but . . .
women sleuths(1)


----------



## TLH

Ok, I bought books in both the UK and Germany. I should be able to tag and receive tags.
Here are my books

DE
Chop Suey: http://www.amazon.de/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_2?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-2
The Perfect Plan: http://www.amazon.de/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-3

UK
Chop Suey: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932220&sr=1-1
The Perfect Plan: https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932028&sr=1-3


----------



## Keith Brooke

Morning all.

It'd be great if you'd tag the following:

Liberty-Spin: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberty-Spin-tales-scientifiction-ebook/dp/B004F9PAY8

Faking It: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faking-accounts-Genetics-Corporation-ebook/dp/B004F9PAX4

Memesis: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memesis-modifiction-strange-changes-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXE

Embrace: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Embrace-tales-dark-side-ebook/dp/B004DL0QP6

Segue: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Segue-into-the-strange-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXY

Right: now I'll go back and start tagging books from earlier posts!


----------



## TLH

Sarah, I tried plugging your tags in. See if they show up.

Decon I tagged all of your books in the UK/DE and I hope I don't have to do it again.

Cora I tagged all of your DE books but your UK books were all missing tags.

Before I keep tagging, could the three of you tell me if my tags and likes registered? Thanks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Keith Brooke said:


> Morning all.
> 
> It'd be great if you'd tag the following:
> 
> Liberty-Spin: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberty-Spin-tales-scientifiction-ebook/dp/B004F9PAY8
> 
> Faking It: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faking-accounts-Genetics-Corporation-ebook/dp/B004F9PAX4
> 
> Memesis: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memesis-modifiction-strange-changes-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXE
> 
> Embrace: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Embrace-tales-dark-side-ebook/dp/B004DL0QP6
> 
> Segue: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Segue-into-the-strange-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXY
> 
> Right: now I'll go back and start tagging books from earlier posts!


Welcome to the thread. I have tagged your books. Just go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

Please confirm that you have purchased from the UK site which means you have tagging privileges there.

Thanks, and happy tagging.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TLH said:


> Ok, I bought books in both the UK and Germany. I should be able to tag and receive tags.
> Here are my books
> 
> UK
> Chop Suey: http://www.amazon.de/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_2?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-2
> The Perfect Plan: http://www.amazon.de/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-3
> 
> DE
> Chop Suey: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932220&sr=1-1
> The Perfect Plan: https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932028&sr=1-3


Got you tagged and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Keith Brooke

Thanks, Gertie - I tagged a bunch of your books earlier, and have just tagged a few more.


----------



## Marie S

Ok, I've tagged Sarah, Keith and TLH. Will tag all the others asap.

Here's mine:
Frozen In Time
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316943468&sr=1-1


----------



## Keith Brooke

Thanks, Marie - have just tagged you back!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning everyone.

Tagged these UKers:

Andrew
Pendance
Cora - missing tags
TLH - DE listed books are actually UK books
Keith
Marie

Here's my UK links:

http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
http://amzn.to/k4xol9
http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
http://amzn.to/ntEBrS


----------



## Keith Brooke

Thanks, Barbara - tagged back!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

TLH said:


> Sarah, I tried plugging your tags in. See if they show up.
> 
> Decon I tagged all of your books in the UK/DE and I hope I don't have to do it again.
> 
> Cora I tagged all of your DE books but your UK books were all missing tags.
> 
> Before I keep tagging, could the three of you tell me if my tags and likes registered? Thanks


Thanks for the DE tagging. The tags and likes showed up. I don't have UK tagging rights, so I couldn't put any tags in. A couple of mine already have tags that I didn't choose.

I tagged your DE books and put in a few German language tags as well.


----------



## Alex MacLean

All caught up again.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grave-Situation-ebook/dp/B0058OJ428/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## Pendance

Good morning,
I have tagged Gertie's menagerie, Cora's and TLH's in Germany. Good luck with sales and making new fans!

Darik Brooks

Trinity of the Sun: Book I Germany - http://www.amazon.de/Trinity-Sun-Book-I-ebook/dp/B005BE0PHS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316815472&sr=8-1


----------



## seventhspell

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Why oh why are my tags not working? I set them up, but maybe someone else needs to as well?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005OLTU8I/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316909727&sr=1-2
> 
> Could you try again--and if they aren't there, could someone put in:
> 
> brother cadfael(1)
> elllis peters(1)
> female detective(1)
> historical mystery(1)
> medieval mystery(1)
> middle ages(1)
> prince of wales(1)
> wales(1)
> 
> See, I cut and paste. They're there for me, but . . .
> women sleuths(1)


hello Sarah, 
I went over to check if I had tagged your new book, I hadn't, there were 4 tags on each category and now mine , so some are working 
UK site is very weird sometimes
Also new for me today
Keith Brookes

My links for any new people, thanks for any tags back
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056P769W


----------



## Keith Brooke

Thanks, Tessa - have just tagged you back.


----------



## 39179

Just got cught up on those I hadn't already got to, including Cora (didn't see UK tags), Scott, Sarah (only saw 2 tags), Ty, Keith and Marie.

Cheers!


----------



## TLH

Ok, seems to be working. 

Barbara, thanks for pointing out my tag mix up, go it fixed. I'll start tagging you all.


----------



## TLH

Okay tagged the following.

Suzanne
Gertie
Andrew
Pendance
Keith
Marie
Barbara
Alex
Seventhspell


----------



## Keith Brooke

Excellent! Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Nina Croft

I'm actually English and up to now, I've totally neglected the UK site. So I'd love some UK tags on my recent release, Tiger of Talmare. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tiger-of-Talmare-ebook/dp/B005M1OP9Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4

Now I'll go do some tagging.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

I am starting to work my way through the 139 posts to add tags, Thanks for this thread!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JQ9D8A


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nina Croft said:


> I'm actually English and up to now, I've totally neglected the UK site. So I'd love some UK tags on my recent release, Tiger of Talmare. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tiger-of-Talmare-ebook/dp/B005M1OP9Y/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_4
> 
> Now I'll go do some tagging.


Tagged all the books in your siggy.



JackDAlbrecht said:


> I am starting to work my way through the 139 posts to add tags, Thanks for this thread!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JQ9D8A


Got you tagged.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Just go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

Here are mine.

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance, kindle, kindle book

A Walk In The Woods

Romance, anthology, short stories, novelette, novella, contemporary romance, fantasy romance, historical romance

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Only In My Dreams
Sweet Savage Charity

Paperbacks:
Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart: With bonus novelette - Only In My Dreams


----------



## 39179

Got Nina and Jack.


----------



## Nina Croft

Okay - I've gone back 6 pages and tagged everybody I can see (except Cora as there were no tags - I'll go back check tomorrow) My tags should be okay as my kindle account is a UK one.

Thanks for the tags!

[URL=https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tiger-of-Talmare-ebook/dp/B005M1OP9Y/ref=sr_1_8]https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tiger-of-Talmare-ebook/dp/B005M1OP9Y/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316981277&sr=1-8[/url]


----------



## Grace Elliot

Marie S said:


> Ok, I've tagged Sarah, Keith and TLH. Will tag all the others asap.
> 
> Here's mine:
> Frozen In Time
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316943468&sr=1-1


I could see your tags but wasnt offered the tick box - not sure why. Anyone else had this problem with your book?


----------



## Grace Elliot

went back 3 pages to tag - had 75 % success rate - most of the time I was offered the tick boxes, a few I could see the tags but couldnt for the life of me work out how to get the tick boxes up. Anyone else had this problem? Any suggestions what to do?

Here is my UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1293833360&sr=1-1

All tags most gratefully received!
Grace x


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Grace Elliot said:


> went back 3 pages to tag - had 75 % success rate - most of the time I was offered the tick boxes, a few I could see the tags but couldnt for the life of me work out how to get the tick boxes up. Anyone else had this problem? Any suggestions what to do?
> 
> Here is my UK link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1293833360&sr=1-1
> 
> All tags most gratefully received!
> Grace x


Check to make sure you're signed in. Sometimes you get kicked out and you have to sign in again.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thanks everyone! I'm glad it's finally working.

Tagging you all back . . . Sunday is a busy day 

The Good Knight: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005OLTU8I/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316909727&sr=1-2


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Ok, i have purchased a book from Uk and had it sent to:


Delivery Address:
National Literacy Trust
National Literacy Trust
68 South Lambeth Road
LONDON, SW8 1RL
United Kingdom

confirmation:


Order #: 202-9386316-3661116
Delivery Method: Standard Delivery
Delivery Preference:	Group my items into as few deliveries as possible
Subtotal of Items:  GBP 0.01
Postage & Packing:  GBP 2.80
Total for this order:  GBP 2.81
Payment Total:  USD 4.52**


Delivery estimate: 29 Sep 2011 - 11 Oct 2011
1 "The Domino Men (Gollancz S.F.)"
Jonathan Barnes; Paperback; £0.01
In stock
  Sold by: Good4Books

And I wish I could find the page where they show what you have tagged, but I can't find it? But it took me the last 3 hours to take the last 6 pages, because i read through all of the complaints as well. If you can tell me how to find the tags area, i would gladly provide a link to the tags. I did skip some of the erotica, my brother and his children arrived an hour ago and the kids wanted to see what i was doing... sigh


----------



## Gertie Kindle

As soon as your order is placed, you are able to tag, so the tags you've done should be okay. If you want to check, go to your profile page and you'll see a list of tags on the left. Click on see all tags and the list of what you've tagged will come up. 

I've got you tagged.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

thanks Gertie, now as promised, the link to the tags i have made: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao


----------



## WilliamEsmont

You've been tagged...

Gertie
Keith Brooke
Marie S
Doctor Barbara
CoraBuhlert
Alex MacLean
Pendance
seventhspell
Andrew Biss
TLH
Nina Croft
JackDAlbrecht
Grace Elliot
Sarah Woodbury
Suzanne Tyrpak
DrDln
Decon
swcleveland
sweetieanddearie
sibelhodge
M. G. Scarsbrook
ScottLCollins
Lee Reynoldson
Adam Kisiel
tsharp
leearco
Austin_Briggs
NickSpalding


----------



## TLH

Got all the new peep since page 138.

Here are my books

DE
Chop Suey: http://www.amazon.de/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_2?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-2
The Perfect Plan: http://www.amazon.de/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-3

UK
Chop Suey: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932220&sr=1-1
The Perfect Plan: https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932028&sr=1-3


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Chalk it up to a lack of communication. I guess I should have informed everyone of the tags I wanted for my book. I seriously have to laugh at myself for the next few day now. If there is any chance those of you who tagged incorrectly can change them, I would be grateful. The mistake is completely my fault, so if you can't, no worries.

Link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JQ9D8A

Tags: fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, ya fantasy, fantasy, fantasy novel, kindle book, kindle

Not: gothic horror, horror, mage, myth, paranormal


----------



## Les Turner

Hi everyone, I have just now followed Decon's instructions on how to enable tags in DE, and it appears as though it has worked. Could any other DE tag people tag my book please?

The Pack:

DE: https://www.amazon.de/The-Pack-ebook/dp/B005CZYA8Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317016719&sr=8-1

The current tags are, Thriller, Australien, Hunde, Horror, Romantik, killer Hunde, Australian, Abenteuer, Umweltschutz, sydney, Diskussionen, investigativen Journalismus

Cheers everyone, and I'll now start working my weay backwards from this page getting all the other DE people, starting with Ty Hutchison!


----------



## Keith Brooke

Phew... up to date with my tagging again. Thanks to all who've tagged mine!

Which are, just as a reminder:

Liberty Spin: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberty-Spin-tales-scientifiction-ebook/dp/B004F9PAY8

Faking It: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faking-accounts-Genetics-Corporation-ebook/dp/B004F9PAX4

Memesis: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memesis-modifiction-strange-changes-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXE

Embrace: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Embrace-tales-dark-side-ebook/dp/B004DL0QP6

Segue: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Segue-into-the-strange-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXY

And a new one, just out today:

Queen Bee: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Queen-Bee-ebook/dp/B005PDEYJU


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with all the new people / books


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All caught up with tag changes, new DE tags and new releases.


----------



## Marie S

All caught up now I think.

Here's mine again.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317041668&sr=1-1


----------



## Pendance

Les Turner - tagged in Deutschland!

Darik Brooks


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nothing new for me today.


----------



## TLH

caught up


----------



## 39179

Caught up here, too!


----------



## Abigail

I am now on the German site for tagging too. here is my link..

DE http://www.amazon.de/Invisible-Tears-ebook/dp/B003IPCEU8/ref=tag_sty_mn_edpp_ttl
UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Tears-ebook/dp/B003IPCEU8
USA http://www.amazon.com/Invisible-Tears-ebook/dp/B003IPCEU8


----------



## Pendance

I tagged Abigail in Germany.

Darik Brooks

In Germany - http://www.amazon.de/Trinity-Sun-Book-I-ebook/dp/B005BE0PHS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316815472&sr=8-1


----------



## Abigail

Got you back Darik .de and UK too , thank you.


----------



## 39179

Tagged all of yours, Abigail 

Anyone looking for mine can find them below - and thank you!

http://www.amazon.de/End-World-ebook/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.de/The-One-Eyed-Guru-ebook/dp/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.de/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-End-of-the-World/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA


----------



## Abigail

Thank you Andrew, tagged all yours.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Check to make sure you're signed in. Sometimes you get kicked out and you have to sign in again.


Thanks. Seems to be working ok today - 
All caught up again, 
here is my UK Link 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1293833360&sr=1-1


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

all caught up so far today


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Abigail said:


> I am now on the German site for tagging too. here is my link..
> 
> DE http://www.amazon.de/Invisible-Tears-ebook/dp/B003IPCEU8/ref=tag_sty_mn_edpp_ttl
> UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Invisible-Tears-ebook/dp/B003IPCEU8
> USA http://www.amazon.com/Invisible-Tears-ebook/dp/B003IPCEU8


Abigail, please confirm that you have purchased in DE and/or UK. Thanks.


----------



## Les Turner

Since more and more people are now activating .de tagging, should we start a de specific thread?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Les Turner said:


> Since more and more people are now activating .de tagging, should we start a de specific thread?


Eventually, yes. I'd like to wait to see how many continue with the DE tagging. If we have about a dozen regulars, there's a better chance that the thread won't drop out of sight.

Anyone else have thoughts?


----------



## Decon

I have caught up with everyone's UK and DE tags.

I think it is better to wait to start a German thread as Margaret says, until we have more members. I will try to keep my recruitment thread visible, it seems to have helped increase new DE members. A big thanks to all those who have taken the trouble to gain tagging rights.

I can tag in the UK and in Germany, If you have tagging rights just let me know


MY German Books -- follow link to list on author page. (2 pages)[/color]

http://www.amazon.de/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Declan%20Conner

My UK Books -- follow link to author page, (2 pages)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Declan%20Conner


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Good Knight
perfect Plan
Keith x5
Frozen in Time
Tiger
Osric's Wand


----------



## Les Turner

Decon said:


> I think it is better to wait to start a German thread as Margaret says, until we have more members. I will try to keep my recruitment thread visible, it seems to have helped increase new DE members. A big thanks to all those who have taken the trouble to gain tagging rights.


You should do, they were really helpful and easy to understand, thanks for that, Decon.


----------



## TLH

Caught up to here. My books. Thanks.

DE
Chop Suey: http://www.amazon.de/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_2?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-2
The Perfect Plan: http://www.amazon.de/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-3

UK
Chop Suey: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932220&sr=1-1
The Perfect Plan: https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932028&sr=1-3


----------



## 28612

Went back 12 pages.  Please do NOT tag my books UK or DE ... yet.

1st, I hope some of the folks will doublecheck that my tags are taking UK and DE.  I'd purchased some time ago in UK, and a couple days ago DE, and the ~tags~ seem to be taking, but ...

2nd, I find it soooooo much easier when folks post UK & DE links to each book (rather than just post a link to the UK/DE page) so I'm going to organize that. Just too tired to finish tonight.

This is what I've tagged this go-round.

Serena
Declan x5 UK + x6 DE
Mica 3 UK (had 2 already) + 5 DE
Simon x2
Barbara E x5
Shauna x8
D.A.  1 new to me
Sibel 1 new to me
Dr. Din 3 new to me (others already tagged)
Lee 1 new to me  (I kept adding “fantasy” on the 2 request, but it didn’t show. Tried 3 times)
Dannika
Jan H-N 2 new to me
Tess 1 new to me
Adam K 2 new to me
Suzy
J.S. UK+DE
Alex
Tessa 2 new to me
Lee William x2
Austin
Nick’s new + 2 new to me
TS
Scott
Lexy’s 4 DE
Sarah W’s new
Suzanne x3
Andrew x3 UK + x3 DE
Dari DE + UK
Gertie x7 DE
Cora x8 DE  (no tags showed on any of the UK books)
Ty x2 DE + x2 UK
Keith x5 UK + new one
Marie 1 UK
Nina x7 UK (The Darkness had no tags)
Jack
William E x3 UK (didn’t see the others at UK)
Les DE
Abigail DE

Greta – couldn’t get the link to work


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up. Got a little behind -- about 10 pages.

Little ticked off at Decan. He complained that he had few tags on certain books and I checked and found I had tagged ALL of his books 'cause he had links to them:



> The easy way is to copy and paste my tags below. click the link and paste them on to my tag box and to press save.
> These are my 5 books in the UK


Yep, I had tagged ALL FIVE of his UK books. But something didn't seem right, so I then investigated and found I hadn't tagged about 5-7 of his books, 'cause he doesn't have 5 UK books, he has SIXTEEN. If you don't point me to links to your books, I'm not going to find them. If you don't say, "Hey, I have a NEW book", I may or may not notice the extra book in your sig line--I often do, but can't guarantee it. If you change the name of the book in your list of links without pointing it out, I probably won't notice it.

I pretty well know who I've tagged and unless something about their post catches my attention (like NEW BOOK) I'll probably just skim over or ignore it. Every now and then I pull up all of an author's books, just to make sure, but I ain't gonna do that for every post.

I note that now Decan has pointed us to his author page, which I was going to suggest before I got to that point in the thread. I appreciate that.

If you have a ton of books, I recommend you do that as well.

End rant for the day

Anyway, all caught up -- including doing some searches for other books by authors who listed only one.

Nina Croft: no tags on The Darkness
Cora: I don't see any tags on any of your UK books.

My Books:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

Newest:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Hi up to date

Grave Situtation
Unfamiliar country
Days end
End of the world
The good knight
Angels of life and death
Bound to night
self arrest
The perfect plan
Invisble tears


----------



## Keith Brooke

Up to date with my tagging again.

I've hesitated to ask up until now, but I also run the infnity plus imprint and we've published 21 ebooks. If anyone has the time and inclination for mass tagging, we'd really appreciate it, but I know that's a lot of books, so I'm not really expecting much tagging. If you do, they're all linked from:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=%22infinity+plus%22&x=0&y=0

And apologies if you think that's excessive!

Just for the sake of completeness, here's the list of my own titles:

Liberty-Spin: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberty-Spin-tales-scientifiction-ebook/dp/B004F9PAY8

Faking It: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faking-accounts-Genetics-Corporation-ebook/dp/B004F9PAX4

Memesis: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memesis-modifiction-strange-changes-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXE

Embrace: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Embrace-tales-dark-side-ebook/dp/B004DL0QP6

Segue: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Segue-into-the-strange-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXY

Queen Bee: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Queen-Bee-ebook/dp/B005PDEYJU

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Was behind. Weird thing is most of the links on page 2 aren't working...they bring me back to kindleboards?

Books are starting to look familiar from the US side. So checked most to make sure....
DA did recheck yours as well and had gotten them already.

UK : Abigail
JackD
swclevland
Patricia (4 more)
Keith 5 more

Thanks for reciprocating.

Here are some of my UK links:

http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
http://amzn.to/k4xol9
http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
http://amzn.to/ntEBrS


----------



## 39179

Caught up with D.A. and Alan. Patricia, I'll keep an eye out for your links


----------



## ScottLCollins

Took a while, but all caught up! 

Edited to add my UK tag: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Days-End-ebook/dp/B002MKND3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317141295&sr=8-1

Preferred tags: 2012, kindle, indie, cloning, end of the world, scifi, thriller, dna, technothriller, mount zion, kindle author


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Only a few new ones today, those of you who have corrected the tags you placed on my novel, thanks. Anyone who has not yet, if you could please place the correct tags on my book as listed.

Tags: fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, ya fantasy, fantasy, fantasy novel, kindle book, kindle

Not: gothic horror, horror, mage, myth, paranormal

Link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JQ9D8A

Thanks again


----------



## kayakruthie

The recent Jacqueline Kennedy book is giving new life to my title about Jackie Kennedy. It was NEVER tagged by my publisher, so I just added some tags. Please, please go tag me. I respond in kind, and do my part in tagging. Thank you so very much.

http://www.amazon.com/Memoirs-Jacqueline-Kennedy-Onassis-ebook/dp/B004QZ9V6Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1317140713&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Memoirs-Jacqueline-Kennedy-Onassis/dp/0312363567/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1317140713&sr=1-2


----------



## Keith Brooke

JackDAlbrecht said:


> Only a few new ones today, those of you who have corrected the tags you placed on my novel, thanks. Anyone who has not yet, if you could please place the correct tags on my book as listed.


Corrected!


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Thanks Keith! Everything else i've already caught up on, except DE tags, I will be purchasing a book and sending it to a charity there as soon as my check goes through, so i will get to tagging DE sometime this week. Hold off on tagging my book there until I can reciprocate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JackDAlbrecht said:


> Only a few new ones today, those of you who have corrected the tags you placed on my novel, thanks. Anyone who has not yet, if you could please place the correct tags on my book as listed.
> 
> Tags: fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, ya fantasy, fantasy, fantasy novel, kindle book, kindle
> 
> Not: gothic horror, horror, mage, myth, paranormal
> 
> Link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JQ9D8A
> 
> Thanks again


Off with the old, on with the new. All up to date with you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kayakruthie said:


> The recent Jacqueline Kennedy book is giving new life to my title about Jackie Kennedy. It was NEVER tagged by my publisher, so I just added some tags. Please, please go tag me. I respond in kind, and do my part in tagging. Thank you so very much.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Memoirs-Jacqueline-Kennedy-Onassis-ebook/dp/B004QZ9V6Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1317140713&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Memoirs-Jacqueline-Kennedy-Onassis/dp/0312363567/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1317140713&sr=1-2


Hi, Ruthie. I don't remember seeing you here before. Please confirm that you've purchased something from the UK.

In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Just go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Thanks Gertie.


----------



## 28612

I know this is LOTS-O-TAGS. I tried to make it as simple as possible to copy, TT, paste for each.

Thank you!

UK TAGS

A STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Family-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B00457VKIA
emotional romance, western romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, adoption, romance novel, heartwarming, trilogy romance, romance fiction, contemporary romance

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stranger-Love-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDP94E
emotional romance, western romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, Wyoming, small-town romance, romantic fiction, law enforcement, haunted by past, troubled teenager, wyoming, contemporary romance, suspense, sexy read, kindle

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rancher-Meets-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDOTYU 
emotional romance, western romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, kindle, contemporary romance, bed and breakfast, vacation romance, heart-warming, rancher, single father, humor, humour, sexy read, teenage son

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Almost-a-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58Z2
Emotional romance, western romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, love story, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58V6
Emotional romance, western romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, lovestory, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58U2
emotional romance, western romance, lost love, reunion romance, ranch, cop hero, hometown, investigation, jewelry theft, jewelry design, detective, wyoming, kindle, sexy read, suspense

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72/ref
Emotional romance, work romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, trilogy romance, kindle, sexy read, college friends, heartwarming, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wedding-Party-The-Series/dp/B004K1FICU
emotional romance, reunion romance, college friends, friends to lovers, friends to lovers romance, romance trilogy, kindle, sexy read, heartwarming, love story books, wedding romance, Chicago romance, patricia mclinn, contemporary romance, best friends

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gradys-Wedding-The-Series/dp/B004K1FIB6
emotional romance, college friends, sexy read, romance trilogy, wedding, Chicago, Washington DC, kindle, heart-warming, Chicago romance, Prelude to a Wedding, Wedding Party, contemporary romance, love story books

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY
emotional romance, small-town romance, culinary disasters, wounded heroine, learning to love, romance contemporary, patricia mclinn, single father, heart-warming, small-town, small-town romance, contemporary romance, kindle, high school principal, love story books

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rodeo-Nights/dp/B004CFBIO6
emotional romance, western romance, reunion romance, cowboy romance, cowboy, rodeo cowboy, divorced couple, reunion, relationships, bull-rider, rodeo, contemporary romance, love story books, kindle, summer romance

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Not-a-Family-Man/dp/B004BDOVZW
emotional romance, western romance, cowboy romance, cowboy, rancher, ranch, ranch romance, single mother, wyoming, contemporary romance, sexy read, relationships, patricia mclinn, kindle, love story books

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-New-World/dp/B004DL0LDS
emotional romance, gloucester, heart-warming, heart-warming romance, marriage of convenience, irish hero, patricia mclinn, Massachusetts romance, sexy read, immigration romance, kindle, restaurant romance, beach read, summer romance, love story books

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hoops/dp/B004CFBIPK
Emotional romance, relationships, wisconsin, college basketball, opposites attract, rita finalist, patricia mclinn, award-winning, contemporary romance, kindle, basketball coach, love story books, sexy read, clash of wills, professor of english

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU
women's fiction, olympics, winter olympics, winter games, figure skating, skiing, contemporary fiction, contemporary romance, olympic athletes, romance, emotional romance, kindle, kindle book, hockey, sports romance

LOST AND FOUND GROOM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY
Emotional romance, western romance, secret baby romance, family curse, ranch, hurricane, kindle, sexy read, western, lost father, contemporary romance, romance novel, love story books, wyoming

[[NOTE: this should have no "contemporary" tags on it, and it's the only one with "historical" tags]]
WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK
western historical romance, emotional romance, historical romance, western, cowboy romance, ranch, rancher, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, texas, kindle, cowboy, love story books, sexy read


----------



## 28612

DE TAGS

tia !!

A STRANGER IN THE FAMILY
http://www.amazon.de/Stranger-Family-Book-Bardville-ebook/dp/B00457VKIA
emotional romance, western romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, family secrets, ranch, ranching, ranch romance, secret baby romance, adoption, romance novel, heartwarming, trilogy romance, romance fiction, contemporary romance

A STRANGER TO LOVE
http://www.amazon.de/Stranger-Bardville-Trilogy-Wyoming-ebook/dp/B004BDP94E
emotional romance, western romance, kindle authors, patricia mclinn, Wyoming, small-town romance, romantic fiction, law enforcement, haunted by past, troubled teenager, wyoming, contemporary romance, suspense, sexy read, kindle

THE RANCHER MEETS HIS MATCH
http://www.amazon.de/Rancher-Meets-Bardville-Wyoming-Trilogy/dp/B004BDOTYU 
emotional romance, western romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, kindle, contemporary romance, bed and breakfast, vacation romance, heart-warming, rancher, single father, humor, humour, sexy read, teenage son

ALMOST A BRIDE
http://www.amazon.de/Almost-a-Bride-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58Z2
Emotional romance, western romance, reunion romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, marriage of convenience romance, lost love romance, love story, marriage of convenience, second-chance romance, patricia mclinn, backlist ebooks

MATCH MADE IN WYOMING
http://www.amazon.de/Match-Made-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58V6
Emotional romance, western romance, ranch romance, cowboy romance, rancher, ranching, cowboy, lovestory, snowbound, secret identity, patricia mclinn, wounded hero romance, dog rescue, collie dog, collie puppy

MY HEART REMEMBERS
http://www.amazon.de/My-Heart-Remembers-Wyoming-Wildflowers/dp/B004FV58U2
emotional romance, western romance, lost love, reunion romance, ranch, cop hero, hometown, investigation, jewelry theft, jewelry design, detective, wyoming, kindle, sexy read, suspense

PRELUDE TO A WEDDING
http://www.amazon.de/Prelude-Wedding/dp/B0044XUZ72
Emotional romance, work romance, Chicago romance, family secrets, opposites attract romance, trilogy romance, kindle, sexy read, college friends, heartwarming, romance novel, love story books, antique appraiser

WEDDING PARTY
http://www.amazon.de/Wedding-Party-The-Series/dp/B004K1FICU
emotional romance, reunion romance, college friends, friends to lovers, friends to lovers romance, romance trilogy, kindle, sexy read, heartwarming, love story books, wedding romance, Chicago romance, patricia mclinn, contemporary romance, best friends

GRADY'S WEDDING
http://www.amazon.de/Gradys-Wedding-The-Series/dp/B004K1FIB6
emotional romance, college friends, sexy read, romance trilogy, wedding, Chicago, Washington DC, kindle, heart-warming, Chicago romance, Prelude to a Wedding, Wedding Party, contemporary romance, love story books

PRINCIPAL OF LOVE
http://www.amazon.de/Principal-Love-Seasons-Small-Town/dp/B004C44NOY
emotional romance, small-town romance, culinary disasters, wounded heroine, learning to love, romance contemporary, patricia mclinn, single father, heart-warming, small-town, small-town romance, contemporary romance, kindle, high school principal, love story books

RODEO NIGHTS
http://www.amazon.de/Rodeo-Nights/dp/B004CFBIO6
emotional romance, western romance, reunion romance, cowboy romance, cowboy, rodeo cowboy, divorced couple, reunion, relationships, bull-rider, rodeo, contemporary romance, love story books, kindle, summer romance

NOT A FAMILY MAN
http://www.amazon.de/Not-a-Family-Man/dp/B004BDOVZW
emotional romance, western romance, cowboy romance, cowboy, rancher, ranch, ranch romance, single mother, wyoming, contemporary romance, sexy read, relationships, patricia mclinn, kindle, love story books

A NEW WORLD
http://www.amazon.de/A-New-World/dp/B004DL0LDS
emotional romance, gloucester, heart-warming, heart-warming romance, marriage of convenience, irish hero, patricia mclinn, Massachusetts romance, sexy read, immigration romance, kindle, restaurant romance, beach read, summer romance, love story books

HOOPS
http://www.amazon.de/Hoops/dp/B004CFBIPK
Emotional romance, relationships, wisconsin, college basketball, opposites attract, rita finalist, patricia mclinn, award-winning, contemporary romance, kindle, basketball coach, love story books, sexy read, clash of wills, professor of english

THE GAMES
http://www.amazon.de/The-Games/dp/B004BSH1TU
women's fiction, olympics, winter olympics, winter games, figure skating, skiing, contemporary fiction, contemporary romance, olympic athletes, romance, emotional romance, kindle, kindle book, hockey, sports romance

LOST AND FOUND GROOM
http://www.amazon.de/Lost-Found-Groom-Place-Called/dp/B00457VKJY
Emotional romance, western romance, secret baby romance, family curse, ranch, hurricane, kindle, sexy read, western, lost father, contemporary romance, romance novel, love story books, wyoming

WIDOW WOMAN
http://www.amazon.de/Widow-Woman/dp/B00457VKIK
western historical romance, emotional romance, historical romance, western, cowboy romance, ranch, rancher, 1880s, 19th century, wyoming, texas, kindle, cowboy, love story books, sexy read


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Gotcha Patricia, you had a lot, but you made it easy ;-) Thanks


----------



## Grace Elliot

all caught up, I'll 5 of Patricias each time I visit (wearing my tagging finger out!)

Thanks for all the return tags, 
Grace x

Here is my UK link: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1293833360&sr=1-1


----------



## seventhspell

Hi !
caught up new for me today were, 

Nina Croft new one
JackDAlbrecht
mariesym
THL tagged in UK
Abigail tagged in UK and USA


----------



## seventhspell

Sorry forgot 
My links for any new people, thanks for any tags back
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056P769


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

seventhspell, your last link is no good? Got the rest the other day, just wanna make sure i can get everything you have ;-)


----------



## seventhspell

JackDAlbrecht said:


> seventhspell, your last link is no good? Got the rest the other day, just wanna make sure i can get everything you have ;-)


Hey thanks for pointing that out I missed off the W  so it should be,

My links for any new people, thanks for any tags back
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056P769W


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Patricia, I double-checked your UK links and I had already tagged all of them.

Then I tagged all your DE. Thanks for making it so easy.


----------



## Les Turner

Hi guys, sorry I forgott to post my .de link the other day, you can find my novel here:

https://www.amazon.de/The-Pack-ebook/dp/B005CZYA8Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317016719&sr=8-1

Thanks for the tags!


----------



## Arthur Slade

Hi Everyone,

I have a new book up on Kindle UK and would really appreciate a few tags.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Empire-Ruins-Hunchback-Assignments-ebook/dp/B005PXIL26

And the first two in the series:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Hunchback-Assignments-ebook/dp/B005H7Z8WG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Deeps-Hunchback-Assignments-ebook/dp/B005JSXKFA/

And the tags are:
horror, science fiction, award winning, steampunk, victorian, fantasy,
young adult fiction,

Thank you!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up, here is my UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1293833360&sr=1-1

Thanks for the return tag-love. 
G x


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All caught up  Mine for new folks.

Tags: fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, ya fantasy, fantasy, fantasy novel, kindle book, kindle

Not: gothic horror, horror, mage, myth, paranormal

Link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JQ9D8A

Thanks again


----------



## BiancaSommerland

I've completely neglected my UK tags.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Captive-ebook/dp/B005EJGY7U/ref=pd_cp_kinc_1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rosemary-Entwined-ebook/dp/B004UN4FYA/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317239234&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Trip-ebook/dp/B005NIY30C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317239234&sr=1-2

I'm going back about ten pages so I can tag as many people as possible. Thanks in advance to everyone who tags my books!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BiancaSommerland said:


> I've completely neglected my UK tags.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Captive-ebook/dp/B005EJGY7U/ref=pd_cp_kinc_1
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rosemary-Entwined-ebook/dp/B004UN4FYA/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317239234&sr=1-3
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Trip-ebook/dp/B005NIY30C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317239234&sr=1-2
> 
> I'm going back about ten pages so I can tag as many people as possible. Thanks in advance to everyone who tags my books!


In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Just go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers

*Newcomers and taggers that have not been here in awhile PLEASE READ.*

There has been a continuing problem with failure to return the tags that are given. Accordingly, several of us got together and have decided to institute a policy that has been in place in the KDP tagging thread.

We ask that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page, click on "see all tags" on the left side of the page. Copy the link and add it to your next post. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags.

We also suggest that you try to visit the thread at least once a day. It moves really quickly and before you know it, you're several pages behind.

The easy way to tag is go to the product page and press tt. A window will pop up. Block the tags under the box and drag and drop them into the box. Save and you're done. However, if an author has requested specific tags, you can copy and paste them into the same box. You can get a lot of tagging done that way.

Clicking "agree with these tags" doesn't work. That is used when we need to downvote maltags such as "outrageous price" on a 99 cent book. Once you click "agree with these tags" a gray check will appear on the right side of the tag. Hover over it until another box appears and click "no."

We also ask that you don't use tags naming other author's books or other author's names such as Harry Potter, J.K. Rowling, Stephen King, etc.. Most of us won't tag them. Use genre, subgenre and descriptive tags to get the most visibility for your books.

Thank you.

The Tag Team


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

BiancaSommerland said:


> I've completely neglected my UK tags.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Captive-ebook/dp/B005EJGY7U/ref=pd_cp_kinc_1
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rosemary-Entwined-ebook/dp/B004UN4FYA/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317239234&sr=1-3
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Trip-ebook/dp/B005NIY30C/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317239234&sr=1-2
> 
> I'm going back about ten pages so I can tag as many people as possible. Thanks in advance to everyone who tags my books!


It would be great you could tell us what tags you want as well. I'm not sure if you want me to tag it as a "Western Science Fiction" book, so just let me know which tags you had in mind.


----------



## 39179

Caught up here with new ones from Arthur and Les, and all of Patricia's (phew! - and btw, Patricia, I saw no tags on the DE version of "Not a Family Man").

Anyone looking for mine can find them below - and thank you!

http://www.amazon.de/End-World-ebook/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.de/The-One-Eyed-Guru-ebook/dp/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.de/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-End-of-the-World/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA


----------



## Les Turner

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page, click on "see all tags" on the left side of the page.


This may be a stupid question, but where is our profile page and where is the "see all tags"?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Les Turner said:


> This may be a stupid question, but where is our profile page and where is the "see all tags"?


Not stupid at all. It's a little hidden.

On the Amazon UK front page look at the top left to find your name. It should read something like Les's Amazon.co.uk. Click on that.

Under "basket" you'll see "your profile." Click on that.

On the left side you'll see a box with frequently used tags. At the bottom of the box, is "see all tags." Click on that and you'll go to the pages with books you have tagged starting with the most recent.

Copy that URL and paste it into your post.

Here's my UK link.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/tagging/manage-tags/products/ref=tag_sty_mn_m_p?ie=UTF8&page=1

Here's my DE link.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/tagging/manage-tags/products/ref=tag_sty_mn_m_p?ie=UTF8&page=1


----------



## Les Turner

Ahh okay, thanks, it worked.

Here is my URL of tagged books for .de... obviously I'll be adding more and more to it.

Margaret do you have .de books you want tagged also? I see UK and US but no .de.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/tagging/manage-tags/products/ref=tag_sty_mn_m_p?ie=UTF8&page=1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Les Turner said:


> Ahh okay, thanks, it worked.
> 
> Here is my URL of tagged books for .de... obviously I'll be adding more and more to it.
> 
> Margaret do you have .de books you want tagged also? I see UK and US but no .de.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/tagging/manage-tags/products/ref=tag_sty_mn_m_p?ie=UTF8&page=1


Thanks, Les. I didn't realize I hadn't posted my DE links in a while.

Listen To Your Heart
Of Love and War
Ariana's Pride
A Walk In the Woods
Catherine and the Captain
Sweet Savage Charity
Only In My Dreams

Paperbacks

Ariana's Pride
Catherine and the Captain
Listen To Your Heart
A Walk in the Woods


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Nothing new... Damn, I guess they dont realize that this actually makes a difference; two days of this and I am second in a few of the tags sections.


----------



## Les Turner

Sweet, just got all those, Margaret.

And for anyone else, here is my .de page for tagging, thanks everyone.

http://www.amazon.de/The-Pack-ebook/dp/B005CZYA8Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317272650&sr=1-1


----------



## TLH

Caught up to here. Patricia and Lexy, I'll have to do you books a little at a time. My two books. Thanks.

DE
Chop Suey: http://www.amazon.de/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_2?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-2
The Perfect Plan: http://www.amazon.de/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-3

UK
Chop Suey: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932220&sr=1-1
The Perfect Plan: https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932028&sr=1-3


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JackDAlbrecht said:


> Nothing new... d*mn, I guess they dont realize that this actually makes a difference; two days of this and I am second in a few of the tags sections.


Especially in the UK and DE since tagging is so new there. We're lucky to be ahead of the game. Or should I say we're smart enough to be ahead of the game.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up today not many new ones, but tagged

Arthur Slade, new one already tagge the others
BiancaSommerland

My links for any new people, thanks for any tags back
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056P769W


----------



## Keith Brooke

Up to date with my tagging again. Here's my record:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

And, for anyone new, here's my list of titles:

Liberty-Spin: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberty-Spin-tales-scientifiction-ebook/dp/B004F9PAY8

Faking It: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faking-accounts-Genetics-Corporation-ebook/dp/B004F9PAX4

Memesis: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memesis-modifiction-strange-changes-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXE

Embrace: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Embrace-tales-dark-side-ebook/dp/B004DL0QP6

Segue: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Segue-into-the-strange-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXY

Queen Bee: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Queen-Bee-ebook/dp/B005PDEYJU

And if you're really up for a tagging frenzy, here's a link to titles I publish for various authors through my imprint, infinity plus:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=%22infinity+plus%22&x=0&y=0

Thanks!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am just curious, if the sales have gone up at DE since you started tagging.

Why DE? Because I have not sold at DE and wonder if it is due to lack of tagging.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged Patricia and Lexy on Amazon DE.

Here is my DE author page:

http://www.amazon.de/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Cora%20Buhlert


----------



## Les Turner

@Cora: I just tagged all of your .de books. You're prolific!

@margaret yours as well.

If I have missed anyone elses .de books, send me a private message as I'm sure I ahve gotten everyone in the last 6-10 pages, but I could ahve missed someone.

Here is my tagging proof 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

And if everyone could tag my .de book that would be ace!

It can be found here: http://www.amazon.de/The-Pack-ebook/dp/B005CZYA8Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317272650&sr=1-1

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Ketchup now:

JackDAlbrecht
kayadruthie
Keithbrooke

UK Links:

http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
http://amzn.to/k4xol9
http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
http://amzn.to/ntEBrS


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Les Turner said:


> @Cora: I just tagged all of your .de books. You're prolific!


So far, most of them are short stories or novellas.

I just checked and saw that I already tagged you BTW.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with everything new! Have a good weekend


----------



## Nina Croft

I'm caught up to here on the uk tags (apart from some of Keith's imprint -I'll do a few at a time, but I was losing the will to live)

My book's here. Just doing this one is fine (no need for the books in the sig. - I'm actually quite interested to see if this makes a difference.)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tiger-of-Talmare-ebook/dp/B005M1OP9Y/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1317389116&sr=8-6



> There has been a continuing problem with failure to return the tags that are given. Accordingly, several of us got together and have decided to institute a policy that has been in place in the KDP tagging thread.
> 
> We ask that you go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch the active taggers. Once you have done that, please go to your Amazon profile page, click on "see all tags" on the left side of the page. Copy the link and add it to your next post. Once taggers see that you've done that, you're more likely to get reciprocal tags.


I'm not sure I like this - I think the only way these things work is on trust, but here's mine: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

Also I'm not actually sure you can look at anyone else's profile - I've followed a couple of links and they either take me to my page or to a log in page.


----------



## Grace Elliot

OK here is my UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1293833360&sr=1-1

now off to find my tagging proof: 
OK not sure where to find this! I tag as 'myself' rather than under my pen name. On my account page I cant see anything to do with tags  Is any clever person able to copy and paste an amazon screen page so that I can see where to look. 
Thanks, 
G x


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

Guten tag! I'm going to give tagging in Germany a go. The Oxfam shop is now getting a nice C.S. Lewis book.

Here's my link:

http://www.amazon.de/Signs-and-Wonders-ebook/dp/B005FFTMTU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317394908&sr=8-1

I've tagged:
decon
les turner
margaret lake (ebooks and paperbacks)
andrew bliss
ty hutchison (LOVE the cover for chop suey!)
cora buhlert
lexy harper
abigal lawrence
darik brooks

Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cora, I double checked your books and had missed a couple. All caught up with you now.

Nina, I understand your feeling and if there were only a few bad apples, it wouldn't make a difference. The problem is that we're only getting 10-20% tags back and that's not acceptable to some of us.

Please ignore my earlier instructions for viewing tagging pages. They were wrong.

Go to your Amazon (UK or DE) profile page and post the link. To see if you've been tagged, go to the box on the left and look for "see all #### tagged items." Click on that and you'll see the list.

Here's my UK link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/pdp/profile/A1JZ7YODSEG6BC?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Here's my DE link: https://www.amazon.de/gp/pdp/profile/A1JZ7YODSEG6BC?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Let me know if that works.

Thanks to Lexy for the correct instructions.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Sweet, A couple new to tag today! gotcha all tagged up and welcome to the thread.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Hey guys, I'm back, and I've got a new book to tag.

I've just released the Omnibus edition of the Immortalis Series. 
Here is the Kindle UK link. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Immortalis-Omnibus-Books-1-3-ebook/dp/B005QQ3CCQ/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317429014&sr=1-10

I tried to post tags but I guess I don't have rights. If the tags don't appear could you please add.

Vampire
Werewolf
Witch
katie salidas
Las Vegas
Boston
mythology
occult
omnibus
pandora s box
paranormal romance
Urban Fantasy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Katie Salidas said:


> Hey guys, I'm back, and I've got a new book to tag.
> 
> I've just released the Omnibus edition of the Immortalis Series.
> Here is the Kindle UK link.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Immortalis-Omnibus-Books-1-3-ebook/dp/B005QQ3CCQ/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317429014&sr=1-10
> 
> I tried to post tags but I guess I don't have rights. If the tags don't appear could you please add.
> 
> Vampire
> Werewolf
> Witch
> katie salidas
> Las Vegas
> Boston
> mythology
> occult
> omnibus
> pandora s box
> paranormal romance
> Urban Fantasy


In order to tag in the UK, you have to have purchased something from Amazon UK. It will look to the tagger like the tags have taken but not to the taggee.

You can buy a paperback from Amazon UK Marketplace for .01 and then ship it to a UK library or charity shop to avoid high shipping charges.

Just go back six pages and tag forward from there so you catch all the active taggers.

We ask that you post the link to your UK profile page after you've purchased and tagged. Once everyone knows that you have UK privileges, you're more likely to get tags back.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

UK link is https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E or the pic below:

Tagged today
Jacqueline Onassis memoirs
The Trip
Countdown to death

If you want to TT
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, kindle fire, kindle fire military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books

http://www.getingetoutandgetaway.co.uk


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nina, I understand your feeling and if there were only a few bad apples, it wouldn't make a difference. The problem is that we're only getting 10-20% tags back and that's not acceptable to some of us.


How have you gone about calculating that 10-20%?

Now, I'm a prolific tagger and have tagged lots of books in the UK that weren't on this thread and with no expectation of return tags over there. My percentage should be lower. So, I have tagged 969 books in the UK and Courtesan, for example has received 71 tags for Science fiction. Would you then say that is 7.3%? Sounds okay, it's lower than your figure, but that's what we expected. . . . HOWEVER . . . Decon, for example, has 16 books and I've tagged them all. He can only tag mine once. So, for every 16 tags I give Decon (as counted by the number of items tagged in the reference), he gives Courtesan 1 tag, 'cause that's all he can. Well, that throws that 7.3% way out, doesn't it? If I only tagged one book by each author and had tagged 969 authors, then, yes you could say I'm averaging 7% payback. But if all the authors are like Decon, with 16 books, then I've tagged only 61 authors and that 71 tag count on Courtesan sounds a whole lot better, doesn't it.

Or, I have 6 books out (7 now), so, hopefully, someone like Decon has tagged all six of those books (and soon all 7). Should I then multiply the 7% x 6 to get 42%? That's a nicer payback figure, isn't it? But is it accurate?

At the end of last year, when I quit keeping a list of the authors and their books from this thread, there were about 200 'extra' books--that is books to tag by authors who had more than one book. If you tagged every book on that list and every author tagged you back, you would find that you'd tagged 200 more books than the maximum number of tags that you had in return.

I'm got going to go back and count books to figure out how many different authors comprise that list of 969 books and then figure out what my %age is. Personally, I don't care and, if authors on this thread average 5 books each, then a 20% payback is the absolute top I (or any of us) can count on. With 7 books, I'm going to drag that average down. I'm also not going to post proof that I've tagged books. If you don't want to tag me, then don't.

Anyway,

As I mentioned, I now have 7 books out. New one with the new month

NEW BOOK: ColdSleep
http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

Old books in reverse order of publishing (newest first)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> How have you gone about calculating that 10-20%?
> 
> Now, I'm a prolific tagger and have tagged lots of books in the UK that weren't on this thread and with no expectation of return tags over there. My percentage should be lower. So, I have tagged 969 books in the UK and Courtesan, for example has received 71 tags for Science fiction. Would you then say that is 7.3%? Sounds okay, it's lower than your figure, but that's what we expected. . . . HOWEVER . . . Decon, for example, has 16 books and I've tagged them all. He can only tag mine once. So, for every 16 tags I give Decon (as counted by the number of items tagged in the reference), he gives Courtesan 1 tag, 'cause that's all he can. Well, that throws that 7.3% way out, doesn't it? If I only tagged one book by each author and had tagged 969 authors, then, yes you could say I'm averaging 7% payback. But if all the authors are like Decon, with 16 books, then I've tagged only 61 authors and that 71 tag count on Courtesan sounds a whole lot better, doesn't it.
> 
> Or, I have 6 books out (7 now), so, hopefully, someone like Decon has tagged all six of those books (and soon all 7). Should I then multiply the 7% x 6 to get 42%? That's a nicer payback figure, isn't it? But is it accurate?
> 
> At the end of last year, when I quit keeping a list of the authors and their books from this thread, there were about 200 'extra' books--that is books to tag by authors who had more than one book. If you tagged every book on that list and every author tagged you back, you would find that you'd tagged 200 more books than the maximum number of tags that you had in return.
> 
> I'm got going to go back and count books to figure out how many different authors comprise that list of 969 books and then figure out what my %age is. Personally, I don't care and, if authors on this thread average 5 books each, then a 20% payback is the absolute top I (or any of us) can count on. With 7 books, I'm going to drag that average down. I'm also not going to post proof that I've tagged books. If you don't want to tag me, then don't.


When several of us discussed this, I knew there would be some who would be upset. I was hoping it wouldn't be those who I know are faithful taggers.

I will certainly tag your new one, Doug, but I've had enough of people in this thread arguing with me over various other issues. Your book will be the last I tag in this thread.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I apologize if I upset you, Margaret, which it seems I did. I was curious as to how you came by the 10-20% and just kept typing when I should have probably not. 

Everyone is entitled to tag or not tag as they wish. Personally, I couldn't be bothered to check and see if someone tagged back. In fact, today's the first day in a couple of months or more that I actually checked some of my tag numbers. I have no idea what they were then and how many I've received since then. That's probably why I'm not upset about it. If I kept track, I might be.

I'm just a little anti-authoritarian . . . okay, maybe a little more than a little. I don't like to be told what to do or what not to do--especially since I'm a pretty law-abiding fellow.

I've seen a few of the "to-do's" you've had with respect to this thread and, though I agreed with you for the most part, I kinda wondered why you bothered.

Again, I apologize.

Doug.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning.

Tagged Cora and Katie - but Katie, the link I got for Pandora's Box didn't have any tags.

My UK Links:

http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
http://amzn.to/k4xol9
http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
http://amzn.to/ntEBrS


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm all caught up. 
I havent a clue how to access the tagging lists that are being discussed here. All I know is that I tag (and for author's with multiple books, I tag about 5 at a time, or as someone said earlier in the thred, I'd lose the will to live.) 
From reading the previous comments I dont think anyone is upset or angry  but just asking a perfectly reasonable question. 
I find tagging mildly addictive and will keep doing it while I can. 

Here is my Uk link - thank you to everyone that tags me back. Much appreciated.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1293833360&sr=1-1


----------



## 39179

Caught up with Katie and Alex.


----------



## TLH

Caught up to here. Patricia and Lexy, I tagged a few more your books. 
My two books. Thanks.

DE
Chop Suey: http://www.amazon.de/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_2?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-2
The Perfect Plan: http://www.amazon.de/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-3

UK
Chop Suey: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932220&sr=1-1
The Perfect Plan: https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932028&sr=1-3


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Gotcha andrew, already had the rest of you. I am not sure what doctor barbara was refering to, I couldn't find pandora's box anywhere. I think I have a pretty good average return on tags considering I tag multiple books by one author.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> I apologize if I upset you, Margaret, which it seems I did. I was curious as to how you came by the 10-20% and just kept typing when I should have probably not.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to tag or not tag as they wish. Personally, I couldn't be bothered to check and see if someone tagged back. In fact, today's the first day in a couple of months or more that I actually checked some of my tag numbers. I have no idea what they were then and how many I've received since then. That's probably why I'm not upset about it. If I kept track, I might be.
> 
> I'm just a little anti-authoritarian . . . okay, maybe a little more than a little. I don't like to be told what to do or what not to do--especially since I'm a pretty law-abiding fellow.


No apology necessary. I know you're one of the good guys.



> I've seen a few of the "to-do's" you've had with respect to this thread and, though I agreed with you for the most part, I kinda wondered why you bothered.
> 
> Again, I apologize.
> 
> Doug.


You're right. I shouldn't bother and that's exactly what I meant when I said I was quitting this thread.

Thank you for taking the trouble to apologize, but again, it wasn't necessary.


----------



## seventhspell

Hello there,
new for me today, 

Keith Brooke tagged all before except Queen Bee so got that today

Katie Salidas new one
good luck
D.A. Boulter  new one good luck

sad to see anyone go from this thread, I'd be stuck in the UK tags count without it, I will keep tagging as long as any one else will.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No apology necessary. I know you're one of the good guys.
> 
> You're right. I shouldn't bother and that's exactly what I meant when I said I was quitting this thread.
> 
> Thank you for taking the trouble to apologize, but again, it wasn't necessary.


That's not what I meant. I wondered why you bothered arguing.


----------



## Keith Brooke

Mostly caught up with my tagging again.

Here's my record:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

And, for anyone new, here's my list of titles:

Liberty-Spin: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberty-Spin-tales-scientifiction-ebook/dp/B004F9PAY8

Faking It: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faking-accounts-Genetics-Corporation-ebook/dp/B004F9PAX4

Memesis: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memesis-modifiction-strange-changes-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXE

Embrace: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Embrace-tales-dark-side-ebook/dp/B004DL0QP6

Segue: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Segue-into-the-strange-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXY

Queen Bee: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Queen-Bee-ebook/dp/B005PDEYJU

And if you're really up for a tagging frenzy, here's a link to titles I publish for various authors through my imprint, infinity plus:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=%22infinity+plus%22&x=0&y=0

Thanks!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

D.A. Boulter said:


> I'm just a little anti-authoritarian . . . okay, maybe a little more than a little. I don't like to be told what to do or what not to do--especially since I'm a pretty law-abiding fellow.
> Doug.


Doug I like your attitude. Respect and trust for each other goes long way than authoritarian attitude.

"Truth is high; but higher still is truthful living."


----------



## Decon

I'm not up to date yet, I will be doing that tomorrow

Quote 

"I have 6 books out (7 now), so, hopefully, someone like Decon has tagged all six of those books (and soon all 7)."

Hi Doug, Just to let you know I have tagged all your six books and the new one. I have also tagged up to the 15 max if you have them. I do that with everyone, especially because I have a lot of books.

I hope Margaret doesn't' leave. I have shared her frustration at times and most of it has to do with people joining the thread and having no tagging rights. 

To be fair, many don't realise this as to them the tags show. When it is pointed out they need to buy a book, some do and some don't, it is entirely up to them. Some don't see the posts that they need to buy a book. What this does lower the return tags in relation to the US Tagging thread. The % is immaterial. All we can do is to keep pointing out a book purchase is required and hopefully the % will increase.

I have invested a few $$ and a little time in buying books on .com .co.uk and .com de. so I have tagging rights on all three. I can appreciate not everyone will want to do that. I would hate to think that someone wasted their time tagging my 16 books and many others going back 6 pages, only for them not to show, and for me and others to go to their books and find no tags on their books because they don't have tagging rights. I can't see that serves anyone's purpose. In an ideal world, everyone would do the same as me and some of the others who are not from the UK and buy a book. I can only do what I have always done and that is to have a statement in my posts that I have tagging rights. If others want to do that it is upto them. 

Margaret is the main contributor to point out that a book is required, if she leaves (AND i HOPE SHE DOESN'T) then someone else will have to pick up the gauntlet of pointing out book purchases are required, or the post will eventually die. I actually thought it was a good idea to show you tagging link so that people knew they were not wasting their time. I don't think it has anything to do with honesty, or trust, some people just don't realize they don't have tagging rights. The good news is that usually if they buy a book after the event, then the tags will show.

As for DrDinn gloating over the furore. she quite openly said she would not buy a book in the UK. Anyone who who is in the US tagging thread has tagged her books over there, so tagging her books in the UK for those who contribute to that thread gain nothing from tagging her UK books. She rightly pointed out that she is on the thread to seek out UK resident customers who want US Tags adding which is fair enough if everyone knows that. I personally would like her to make that clear in every post so that everyone understands who goes to the trouble of tagging her UK books.

Not many people like authority, me included, but equally not many people like to waste time which is precious. It really is a pity we can't agree on some sort of verification or standard statement that individuals have bought a book for the benefit of all. Again I repeat, this has nothing to do with the honesty of individuals, it is to do with making people aware of the situation for the benefit of all.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Ok, I am all caught up again! Took a day off to play with my lovely daughter, and now I am back to work! I got all the new guys, down tagged the incorrect tags, and read every word of every post... I feel a bit exhausted, but here is my record. http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

my books tags please: fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, ya fantasy, fantasy, fantasy novel, kindle book, kindle, myth, mage

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317616755&sr=8-1


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up again!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

I've been on the road, but looks like there's no new books from the night before last.

Gosh, you all, hope no one leaves that really wants to give or receive tags. I don't take the time to check out who tags what. We're all, I'm sure, busy enough. 
I don't tag any book covers that look really hot 'cus they'll show up with my children's books, but overall, that's very few.

Later.... 

My UK Links:

http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
http://amzn.to/k4xol9
http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
http://amzn.to/ntEBrS


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged Alex in DE

I've got a new book out and would be grateful for DE tagging. The link is here:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B005RGJIZA

My DE author page with all books is here:

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_1?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Cora%20Buhlert


----------



## 39179

Just tagged Flying Bombs, Cora


----------



## Les Turner

I also just tagged flying bombs, Cora.

My .de book for tagging is here...
http://www.amazon.de/The-Pack-ebook/dp/B005CZYA8Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317272650&sr=1-1


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the tags, Les and Andrew. I just checked, but I tagged both of yours already.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi,

Also in this thread I have been away for a long time so there was for sure something to tag. Thank you for any return tags.

Adam


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning. Caught up here.

My UK Links:

http://amzn.to/qCNPiM
http://amzn.to/pxPTDk
http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
http://amzn.to/k4xol9
http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
http://amzn.to/ntEBrS

Thanks you all.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thank you all in advance with your patience with this. I have a UK digital publisher so had to take down my books myself and they've been reloaded. Could you like and tag them for me. These are the first two:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005S6749G

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005S67126

Thank you so much! Returning the favor, though there aren't many new books since I last tagged.


----------



## Keith Brooke

Sarah: I tried to tag your books but couldn't find any existing tags, either in the UK or US, so I didn't know what tags to apply. If you suggest a list, I'd be happy to add them.

Other than that, all caught up again.

Here's my record: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

And, for anyone new, here's my list of titles: 
Liberty-Spin: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberty-Spin-tales-scientifiction-ebook/dp/B004F9PAY8
Faking It: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faking-accounts-Genetics-Corporation-ebook/dp/B004F9PAX4 
Memesis: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memesis-modifiction-strange-changes-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXE 
Embrace: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Embrace-tales-dark-side-ebook/dp/B004DL0QP6 
Segue: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Segue-into-the-strange-ebook/dp/B004F9PAXY 
Queen Bee: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Queen-Bee-ebook/dp/B005PDEYJU

And if you're really up for a tagging frenzy, here's a link to titles I publish for various authors through my imprint, infinity plus: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=%22infinity+plus%22&x=0&y=0 Thanks!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> I have a UK digital publisher so had to take down my books myself and they've been reloaded. Could you like and tag them for me. These are the first two:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005S6749G


Is UK digital publisher different than USA? With world wide distribution, the books are listed in UK and DE by itself, as far as I know. BTW, I was just curious and didn't see tags either, Sarah.


----------



## Decon

Sarah, there are no tags on those two books.

I have tagged everyones requests for UK and DE, Or new books

I can tag in the UK and in Germany, If you have tagging rights just let me know

MY German Books -- follow link to list on author page. (2 pages)

http://www.amazon.de/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Declan%20Conner

My UK Books -- follow link to author page, (2 pages)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Declan%20Conner


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Thank you all in advance with your patience with this. I have a UK digital publisher so had to take down my books myself and they've been reloaded. Could you like and tag them for me. These are the first two:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005S6749G
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005S67126
> 
> Thank you so much! Returning the favor, though there aren't many new books since I last tagged.





Decon said:


> Sarah, there are no tags on those two books.


I figured it out. The books now have new ASINs. I copied the tags from the old ASINs (from her sig) to the new ASINs (from her post).

My Books:

NEW BOOK (Sept 29th):

http://www.amazon.com/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

Old books in reverse order of publishing (newest first)

http://www.amazon.com/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.com/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

I'm not sure if this is appropriate to post here ... if not big apologies. My latest crime thriller got a nice review on the Huffington Post and I'd love it if you'd go and comment or maybe give it a thumbs up or a like ... or even post to facebook?

Many thanks in advance and my apologies if this is off topic.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jan-herman/a-maniac-and-his-muse_b_986054.html


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Firstly , sorry to see MArgaret leave this thread for the reasons given , she has been the mainstay of the thread and thanks for the pointers and advice.
Hope you consider coming back but if not good luck with the books

UK link is https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E or the pic below:

Caught up Tagged today

The Good Knight

If you want to TT
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, kindle fire, kindle fire military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Hi guys!

Sorry to see Margaret go, too. My feeling is the UK is about where the US was this time last year. It's got huge potential. Just have to figure it out a bit more.

Okay, all four of my books are up:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005S6749G/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-My-Heart-Arthur-ebook/dp/B005S67126/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pendragons-Quest-Last-Pendragon-ebook/dp/B005S0EKWQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Saga-ebook/dp/B005SZ15WY/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-8

I have put tags on them, and they appear to me, but nobody else? Not sure why . . . but thank you for fixing my other ones. I didn't mean to impose!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning!

SarahW, tagged two, but The Pendragon's Quest and The Last Pendragon don't have tags.

For new taggers, use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr  -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school

Thanks so much!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

thanks for tags 

Have tagged
JackDAbrecht
MG Scarsbrook
Doctor Barbara
CoraBuhlert
Andrew Biss
Sarah Woodbury
Keith Brooke
Alan Parkinson

Here are my UK links.

But Can You Drink the Water? Amazon UK http://amzn.to/aferbq 
Something to read Amazon UK http://amzn.to/b2c0KK 
The Breadwinners Amazon UK http://amzn.to/ahQ2Sk
Mystery at Ocean Drive Amazon UK http://amzn.to/hSMi4Y
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs Amazon UK http://amzn.to/e2Z3Rk
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse Amazon UK http://amzn.to/e8nnpM


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
I agree its a shame to see people leave the thread because it's true the UK is difficult but will get better
meanwhile I have tagged only Sarah as she was only new to me, except only one book Sarah, the others have no tags if you say what you want I will go and tag again.

I have a new book out so if you tag what is already there for, 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
it's looking really lonely as a newbie.
Please let me know if you have trouble ie don't see the tags 
my other links for anyone new are,

My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU

thanks for any tags back


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I can't figure out how this works--sometimes there's tags, sometimes not!  I'll let you know if things improve!  Thank you!


----------



## seventhspell

Sarah Woodbury said:


> I can't figure out how this works--sometimes there's tags, sometimes not! I'll let you know if things improve! Thank you!


Yes got you this time Sarah, liked and tagged all books 

please tag my new book if you have done my older ones anyone 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
it's looking really lonely as a newbie.
Please let me know if you have trouble ie don't see the tags 

My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU

thanks for any tags back


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

It looks like it's working now as I'm seeing likes and tags that aren't just my own.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005S6749G/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-My-Heart-Arthur-ebook/dp/B005S67126/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pendragons-Quest-Last-Pendragon-ebook/dp/B005S0EKWQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Saga-ebook/dp/B005SZ15WY/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-8

I'm all caught up. Thanks!


----------



## TLH

Caught up to here. 
My two books. Thanks.

DE
Chop Suey: http://www.amazon.de/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_2?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-2
The Perfect Plan: http://www.amazon.de/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932325&sr=1-3

UK
Chop Suey: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Chop-Darby-Stansfield-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004YKZP0M/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932220&sr=1-1
The Perfect Plan: https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Perfect-Plan-ebook/dp/B0057FJD1U/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316932028&sr=1-3


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Only a few new today. I noticed that I missed the second page of yours Decon, and I had missed a few on the first page (not sure how that happend?), so I got caught up on those. Then I got seventhspell (swear I already tagged you, but all I had tagged was your new one?? lol). Now I am caught up after taking a few days to study for my pharmacy finals. Time to keep this going again!

Here are mine for anyone new: fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, ya fantasy, fantasy, fantasy novel, kindle book, kindle, myth, mage

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317616755&sr=8-1


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Ha! I can take part now.

My books in the UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Patty%20Jansen

In DE: http://www.amazon.de/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Patty%20Jansen


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Patty Jansen said:


> Ha! I can take part now.
> 
> My books in the UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Patty%20Jansen
> 
> In DE: http://www.amazon.de/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Patty%20Jansen


Some of your books have no tags. Those that had tags in the US I brought over, but others had not tags either in the US or UK. You might want to add some.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

No books being sold in the UK despite promoting. 

Caught up:

Jan Hurst Nicholson x 6
seventhspell - new book
Sarah W - last 2 books with new tags
TLH etc already done

For new taggers, use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9  -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr  -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr  -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Patty--I 'liked' your books too. But missing some tags, so I did about 10 of them 

Otherwise, all caught up!

Here are mine:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005S6749G/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-My-Heart-Arthur-ebook/dp/B005S67126/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pendragons-Quest-Last-Pendragon-ebook/dp/B005S0EKWQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Saga-ebook/dp/B005SZ15WY/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-8


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Done! There was not as much catching up to do as I hoped for, but there was one new today.


----------



## Christine Murray

Hi,

New to the thread, but have caught up on the past six pages. My link is here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao . I'm not sure if that's the link - it's the only one I could find. It lists 101 tagged items over eleven pages, if that's any help with anything.

I'd be so grateful if anyone would tag my new novel. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PR-in-Paris-ebook/dp/B005RR2GA8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318076728&sr=8-1

Preferred tags: romance, womens fiction, contemporary romance, chick lit, love, modern romance, category romance, contemporary fiction, true love, love story, indie author, relationships, London, Paris,sexy read

I haven't bought anything from DE or FR yet, when my credit card clears next week I'll do that to set some tagging privileges there.

Thanks in advance fantastic people!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Gotcha Darcy.

Yes, was thinking about the French and German stores. What to buy?

For new taggers, use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr  -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Got you Darcy!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005S6749G/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-My-Heart-Arthur-ebook/dp/B005S67126/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pendragons-Quest-Last-Pendragon-ebook/dp/B005S0EKWQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Saga-ebook/dp/B005SZ15WY/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-8


----------



## seventhspell

hello caught up withe the only two new ones,

Patty Jansen all books

DarcyChristine

Please don't forget my new book  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI

my links are

My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU
thanks for any tags back


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

bookmark!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Patty, most of your books didn't have tags in Germany. I added a few basic ones such as science fiction or fantasy, but that's it.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Do we have to buy at kindle France to tagging those books? Just wondering!


----------



## Christine Murray

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Do we have to buy at kindle France to tagging those books? Just wondering!


I think so, yeah.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

cidneyswanson said:


> I
> Although the first one appears to be missing pricing. Must investigate. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks all!
> Cidney
> 
> PS Not trying DE site yet. Give me some time!


If you don't live in the UK, they will not show the price for a kindle version of the book. Those that live in the UK can see it though.


----------



## Nina Croft

All caught up.

Love your covers Cidney!

My link is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tiger-of-Talmare-ebook/dp/B005M1OP9Y/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1318163606&sr=8-5


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Tagged you Cidney, and I thought so, too ---- cool covers.

For new taggers, use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr  -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Got Cidney!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005S6749G/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-My-Heart-Arthur-ebook/dp/B005S67126/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pendragons-Quest-Last-Pendragon-ebook/dp/B005S0EKWQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Saga-ebook/dp/B005SZ15WY/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-8


----------



## swcleveland

Tagged:

Sarah x4
Queen Bee
Patty x5
PR in Paris
Devon Ruthin
Cidney x2


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Nothing new!

For new taggers, use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9  -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr  -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr  -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## seventhspell

The only new one for me today was
cidneyswanson

My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU

thanks for any tags back


----------



## TimHodkinson

Sorry to be a bit slow but is there something I can read that will tell me how this works?


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

TimHodkinson said:


> Sorry to be a bit slow but is there something I can read that will tell me how this works?


Please correct me someone if I'm wrong, but in order to tag books in the UK, you need to go to amazon.co.uk and buy a book. I bought Gulliver's Travels  The next instant you are legit to them and you can begin tagging your own books and other peoples'.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Please correct me someone if I'm wrong, but in order to tag books in the UK, you need to go to amazon.co.uk and buy a book. I bought Gulliver's Travels  The next instant you are legit to them and you can begin tagging your own books and other peoples'.


You are correct. look up a local charity, or library in the UK and have the book sent there to avoid massive shipping charges.


----------



## TerryS

I'll be working my way down the list. Here are my tags: action, adventure, assassins, terry c simpson, etchings, elemental magic, elements, emperors, epic fantasy, fantasy, gods, hero, magic, shadleing, sword and sorcery

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Etchings-Power-Aegis-Gods-ebook/dp/B005T81CMI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318396431&sr=8-1


----------



## D.A. Boulter

TerryS said:


> I'll be working my way down the list. Here are my tags: action, adventure, assassins, terry c simpson, etchings, elemental magic, elements, emperors, epic fantasy, fantasy, gods, hero, magic, shadleing, sword and sorcery
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Etchings-Power-Aegis-Gods-ebook/dp/B005T81CMI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318396431&sr=8-1


You might want to tag your own book as well. I'm the first tagger there and it had no tags. If you haven't bought from Amazon UK you can't tag. It'll look like you did, but those tags will only count on your open page, no one else will see them.


----------



## TerryS

Made a Uk account, purchased a kindle book, added tags to my book, but I can't find the items I've tagged in my profile so I can link the Amazon U.K profile here to show what I'm tagging. Is it different from the US one?


----------



## TerryS

Guess I needed to tag for a bit for it to show my habits/tags etc. I'll be tagging away. How far do I go back to?
My tagging profile: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao
Went back six pages and tagged everyone on Amazon UK. I can't do DE. If I missed anyone please let me know.


----------



## Marie S

OK, back to catch up on tagging.

Here's my two novels.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318410033&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318410072&sr=1-1


----------



## Christine Murray

Caught up! Thanks to everyone who has tagged my book so far


----------



## Doctor Barbara

My day is so far behind it's crazy!

cidneys - got Ripple, but Chameleon needs tags 
TerryS
MarieS x 1 (got 1st one already)

Thanks all.

For new taggers, use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Got Marie's and Terry's!

If all you had time to do was 'like' my books, that's okay with me too, especially the neglected three at the bottom.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005S6749G/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-My-Heart-Arthur-ebook/dp/B005S67126/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pendragons-Quest-Last-Pendragon-ebook/dp/B005S0EKWQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Saga-ebook/dp/B005SZ15WY/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daughter-Time-Romance-Cilmeri-ebook/dp/B004SQSMV6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1318457902&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Fantasy-Cilmeri-ebook/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=pd_sim_kinc1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-Time-After-Cilmeri-ebook/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=pd_sim_kinc2


----------



## Doctor Barbara

No newbies. 

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## seventhspell

hello there, 
not much to catch up with, 
new for me today
TerryS
Marie S got your age of dreams as i had tagged the other already

My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All caught up! These tagging threads are my favorite right now.

Here are mine for anyone new: fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, ya fantasy, fantasy, fantasy novel, kindle book, kindle, myth, mage

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317616755&sr=8-1


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Anybody home?  We've lost our thread!


----------



## HeidiHall

I'm still going back to tag (seems to be working finally!)... would appreciate any tags/likes in return .

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dose-Reality-Romantic-Suspense-ebook/dp/B004UWPFM2/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Easy to copy/paste:

romantic suspense, romance, romance contemporary, heiress, caribbean, new york, southampton, new orleans, mardi gras, love story, heidi hall

Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Steve, tagged you, except I didn't see tags for Gypsy Blood, Roadside Ghosts, and Nothing Down.

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
good to see something to tag !
today got WriterGurl1
and Steve Vernon = liked everything but could only tag, 4 books, as Gypsy Blood, Roadside Ghosts and Nothing Down had no tags, if you get some up or post what you want as tags I will go do them.

My UK links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU

Thanks for any tags back.
it's so hard to sell in the UK!


----------



## TerryS

Caught up


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Doctor Barbara said:


> Anybody home? We've lost our thread!


I was thinking the same thing, was gone for two days to hang out with my daughter and nothing happened... No new authors, nothing to do? Wow


----------



## Marie S

Just caught up. 

Sarah, I've just tagged your last three as well.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Christine Murray

All caught up!   Please tag the book in my signature below.

Marie, I 'liked' your books but there were no tags to click on for either book.


----------



## seventhspell

Nothing new to tag   since its quite hard to get your books noticed in the UK at all.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up...

Steve...I didn't see tags for Gypsy Blood, Roadside Ghosts, or Nothing Down!

Would really appreciate UK tags on my new release:

Eyes of Jade http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eyes-Jade-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B005TD2FW4/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318860485&sr=1-2

And my others:

Don't Let It Show http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318861296&sr=1-1

Second Chances http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc1

Emma's Chance http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chance-Prologue-Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B005H3F0GO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc2


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

Patty Jansen
Darcy Christine
Seventhspell
Cidney Swanson
Marie S
Writergurl1
Steven Vernon
Tess St John

----------------

My books for any new taggers:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Tagged up!

Mine for newbies 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Good-Knight-Medieval-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005S6749G/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cold-My-Heart-Arthur-ebook/dp/B005S67126/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pendragons-Quest-Last-Pendragon-ebook/dp/B005S0EKWQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Last-Pendragon-Saga-ebook/dp/B005SZ15WY/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317915484&sr=1-8

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daughter-Time-Romance-Cilmeri-ebook/dp/B004SQSMV6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1318457902&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Footsteps-Time-Fantasy-Cilmeri-ebook/dp/B004KAB9GU/ref=pd_sim_kinc1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prince-Time-After-Cilmeri-ebook/dp/B004KAB9II/ref=pd_sim_kinc2


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

seventhspell said:


> Nothing new to tag  since its quite hard to get your books noticed in the UK at all.


I wonder if tags will help the books noticed in UK! No body even cares to exchange tags on UK kindle boards.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Hi, 
I'm an american author but have books for sale in the UK. I will begin at the top of this list and work my way down. Would appreciate tags back. 
Thanks.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0050Q8D8U


----------



## Christine Murray

Neil Ostroff said:


> Hi,
> I'm an american author but have books for sale in the UK. I will begin at the top of this list and work my way down. Would appreciate tags back.
> Thanks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0050Q8D8U


Consider yourself tagged


----------



## Les Turner

I don't ahve tagging rights in the UK, and it's been awhile since anyone has posted a .de book for me to tag.

But if anyone has a .de book let me know, and if you are yet to tag my .de book, here is the link...

http://www.amazon.de/The-Pack-ebook/dp/B005CZYA8Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317272650&sr=1-1


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Neil Ostroff x 1
Marie S - there aren't any tags to tag on your books
Sarah - finished off your other books I hadn't gotten.

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## AdriannaWhite

If anyone could tag my books in UK, I would really appreciate it:

A Moonlit Night: Episodes 1 - 4: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moonlit-Night-Saga-Episodes-ebook/dp/B005UUM86O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318961777&sr=8-2

Tags: Vampires, Vampire Fantasy, Vampire Romance, Romance, Paranormal, Paranormal Romance, Chick Lit, Chick Lit Fantasy

Thanks,
Adrianna


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up.

Moved tags from Steve's US pages over to UK.
Marie has tags in the UK--but her links lead to the US page, where she has none. I moved the UK tags to the US.

My Books:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## Doctor Barbara

D.A., all your listed books are tagged.

Have a nice day everyone!

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## CosmicHerb

Don't really understand how the tagging helps, but what the heck, I'll put mine up. See my sig and just TT what's there, thanks.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi! 
Caught up, new for me today,
Neil Ostroff
AdriannaWhite
crcombe

My UK links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU

Thanks for any tags back.


----------



## Bellagirl

I pitifully and desperately request some tags on my UK book and will truly appreciate your help! 

http://amzn.to/racetraitorUK


----------



## seventhspell

hello Bella girl, I've already tagged you


----------



## Bellagirl

Thank you


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Neil Ostroff said:


> Hi,
> I'm an american author but have books for sale in the UK. I will begin at the top of this list and work my way down. Would appreciate tags back.
> Thanks.


I am in exactly the similar situation. Good luck!


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. 
Can anyone who hasn't tagged my book tag it for me? I had some internet problems and haven't been on here in a while but i recently tagged these authors from page 142-145 and will catch up on the rest later:

seventhspell
JackDAlbrecht
Arthur Slade
BiancaSommerland
Andrew Biss
TLH
Keith Brooke
Doctor Barbara
Nina Croft
Katie Salidas
Decon
Sarah Woodbury


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Already caught up here. Good thing, since I got side-tracked this morning and am having a late start! Have a good one, you all.

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up...

Would really appreciate UK tags on my new release:

Eyes of Jade http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eyes-Jade-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B005TD2FW4/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318860485&sr=1-2

And my others:

Don't Let It Show  [URL=http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318861296&sr=1-1[/url]

Second Chances http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc1

Emma's Chance http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chance-Prologue-Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B005H3F0GO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc2


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Finished your tags, Tess.

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9  -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## Steve Vernon

I appreciate the tagging help, but came to the decision that I just cannot keep up with UK tagging as well as my US tagging. So I yanked my original post down. I honestly haven't tagged a single UK book and that's just not fair to anyone here - so I'll stick with the US tagging page which I am keeping up with.

Thanks for those who helped.


----------



## liam.judge

I tagged these authors that i hadn't already tagged from pages 145-147:

Patty Jansen
DarcyChristine
seventhspell (new book)
cidneyswanson
TimHodkinson
TerryS
Marie S
WriterGurl1 (new book)
Neil Ostroff
AdriannaWhite
crcombe
Bellagirl


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
New for me today 
liam.judge AND here's his link to the UK for anyone still to tag him
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Hate-ebook/dp/B003R7LAI4

Tess St John tagged and liked ALL now 

no one else new
sorry to see Steve go, we need all the help we can get LOL


----------



## 39179

Caught up here with:

Bellagirl
crcombe
Adrianna
Neil Ostroff
Tess St. John
liam.judge

Anyone looking for mine can find them below - and thank you!

http://www.amazon.de/End-World-ebook/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.de/The-One-Eyed-Guru-ebook/dp/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.de/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-End-of-the-World/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up. 
Thanks to seventhspell and Andrew Bliss for tagging me.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Nothing new. We're dwindling!

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9  -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## AdriannaWhite

If anyone could tag my eBook, Naughty Cinderella, I would very much appreciate it.  The book is in my signature.

You can copy and paste these right into the text box.

Tags: Cinderella, Fairy Tale, Erotica, Fairy Tale Erotica, Prince Charming, Erotic Romance, Fantasy Erotica, Novella

Thanks,
Adrianna


----------



## liam.judge

Hi Adrianna. 
I checked your product pages to make sure i've tagged all your books and i've tagged them.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Just tagged:

Neil Ostroff
Adrianna White
CrCombe

---------------

For the new people:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## seventhspell

Nothing new to tag


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Guess I'll just say hi. Nothing new. Plus, don't know about UK tagging anyway - sales at Amazon UK are a fat 0!

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Has any of the authors played tagging game at UK kindle forum?


----------



## liam.judge

Yes


----------



## Nina Croft

All up to date!

Mine is at: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tiger-of-Talmare-ebook/dp/B005M1OP9Y/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1319744706&sr=8-5


----------



## seventhspell

Doctor Barbara said:


> Guess I'll just say hi. Nothing new. Plus, don't know about UK tagging anyway - sales at Amazon UK are a fat 0!
> 
> For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these:
> 
> http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book
> 
> http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers
> 
> http://amzn.to/ntEBr -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


It's a mystery why its so hard to get a book noticed over on Amazon UK but the tags must help a little, sales are always a trickle, I don't think it matters where the taggers come from ie UK kindleboard thread or here, well anyway, thanks to anyone who has tagged my books.
There's nothing new to tag today so I'll leave out my links as my last post is still on this page LOL


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

caught up. keep em comming!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up again!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Hi all. Caught up.

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/ntEBr -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## lynnduvana

I went and added tags to several book listings I saw here. I could use some tags for both of my books right now.  Thanks!


----------



## Faith

Hi, I've tagged as many as I could find - here is my Amazon page - would love some tags please! thanks very much

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=books-uk&field-author=Faith%20Mortimer


----------



## liam.judge

Today i tagged:

Faith

lynnduvana: i didn't see any tags for your books


----------



## GailSeymour

Hi, new tagger here,
I've tagged everyone from page 145 onwards and I've followed your instructions as best I can. 
Those with specific keyword requests I've pasted and added, those without, if you had less than 15 keywords I've tagged them all, and added kindlboards author and a few extra tags to a few. I even added new tags to a couple of author's books that had none, using the book descriptions.
I've liked all the books I've tagged to help keep track of where I'm up to with authors with multiple books, and tagged one book per post, so some of you with several books I've still got a few titles to get to, but most of you have posted enough times for me to be up to date.
If I've run out of UK books to tage for you, I've gone to the US site and done them there, and if you've got paperback versions, I've done them next (and if I haven't got to them and you keep posting, I will eventually.)

For my books, I'm providing links to paperback and kindle editions, on UK and US sites. I don't expect you to tag and like them all at once, but if you do one each time I post, that would be great.

Moroaica:
Paperback US http://www.amazon.com/Moroaica-S-Gail-Seymour/dp/1453801707/
Paperback UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moroaica-S-Gail-Seymour/dp/1453801707/
Kindle US http://www.amazon.com/Moroaica-The-Moroi-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0051PLEL8/
Kindle UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moroaica-The-Moroi-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B0051PLEL8/

Keywords to cut and paste into add keywords box (better than ticking top keywords, because then you only get 10)

action, british fantasy, indie author, kindle, kindleboards author, moroi, paranormal, romania, strigoi, urban fantasy, fantasy, horror, vampire, vampire hunter, vampire slayer

Decontamination:
Paperback US http://www.amazon.com/Decontamination-S-Gail-Seymour/dp/1461086647/
Paperback UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Decontamination-S-Gail-Seymour/dp/1461086647/
Kindle US http://www.amazon.com/Decontamination-ebook/dp/B005VCRVFY/
Kindle UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/Decontamination-ebook/dp/B005VCRVFY/

Keywords

action, adventure, british mysteries, crime, kindle, thriller, eco-thriller, suspense, amateur sleuths, investigative reporters, kindleboards author, environmentalism, bioremediation, indie author, conspiracy thriller

Oh just one last thing, Doctor barbara, for some reason your third link is going to an error page


----------



## Nina Croft

I'm up to date and I have a new release and I'd love some likes and tags:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Calling-ebook/dp/B0060LYI1U/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319909723&sr=1-1


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up,

today tagged,
Faith
lynnduvana no tags on your books
GailSeymour

my links for any new people are,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
thanks for any tags back


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got a new collection of spooky short stories out just in time for Halloween and would be grateful if those of you with German tagging rights would tag.

Here's the Amazon Germany link:



The rest of my books can be found at my Amazon Germany author page.


----------



## liam.judge

Today i tagged:

Gail Seymour
Nina Croft (new book)


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Lynnduvana - add tags
Faith - Children of the 
GailS x 4 paperbacks and Kindle

Gail - thanks - I fixed the third book's link. If anyone could tag that, I'd appreciate it - the link I previously had wasn't correct.

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9  -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## AdriannaWhite

Thanks for all the tags, it's really helping! 3 sales in the UK for Episodes 1-4, up from the usual 0 

Can I get in on UK tagging?  I have a US account, but my tags don't seem to register on the UK site.  Want to repay all the tagging support I've been getting.


----------



## David M. Brown

Hi

I'm a newbie so I'm playing catch up. I wondered if I could ask people to tag...

>>>Fezariu's Epiphany http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fezarius-Epiphany-ebook/dp/B00515BM9W with:

fantasy, fantasy series, historical fantasy, fantasy adventure, medieval fantasy

>>>Short Stories I-IV http://www.amazon.com/Short-Stories-I-IV-ebook/dp/B00548LHM8

psychological, dark, contemporary, short stories, dark fiction, chilling, control, human nature

Thanks so much!
Dave


----------



## David M. Brown

Before I forget, here's my list of tagged/liked

JackAlbrecht
Doctor Barbara
Sarah Woodbury
Keith Brooke
Decon
Alan Parkinson
Jan Hurst-Nicholson
seventhspell
TLH
Patty Jansen - liked all, couldn't tag all as some didn't have tags so wasn't sure what to put)
DaryChristine
cidneyswanson
Nina Croft
TerryS
Marie S
Tess St John
M G Scarsbrook
Neil Ostroff
Adrianna White
D a Boulter
Bellagirl
DrDln
Andrew Biss
lynnduvana (liked but not sure what tags you'd like on there?)
Faith
GailSeymour

I've got problems with DE at the moment so it's just UK.  Hopefully I'm up to date now so can just keep checking in regularly.

Thanks again!
Dave


----------



## Lyndawrites

I'm new to this so I hope I've done it right. I've taged:

David Brown
Doctor Barbara
Nina Croft
Faith

Will do some more later.

Could someone please tag my one and only book?

Children's fantasy
children's adventure
Medieval fantasy

http://amzn.to/sbi2Xf

Thank you


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Boo! Happy Halloween.

David Brown
Lyndawriter

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these: Thanks!

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged all the newcomers!

Have a spooky Halloween!


----------



## katiecramer

Hi everyone and Happy Halloween!

I'm new here but I've just tagged and 'liked' everyone from a few pages back. If I've missed any let me know!

I'd be really grateful if you could tag my novelette 'What Lisa Did' with the following:

adult content, adultery, erotic, erotic fantasy, erotic fiction, erotic romance, erotic short story, erotica, explicit, explicit erotica, explicit sex, kindle erotica

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066923&sr=8-1
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066790&sr=8-1

Wow, I've just realised how filthy some of those keywords sound. The book isn't that smutty, honest!

Thanks everyone!
Katie


----------



## David M. Brown

Hi

Thanks for the tags so far

Unfortunately it looks like someone has copied and pasted both sets of tags into my fantasy novel so it's now coming up with 'psychological fiction' and 'chilling' tags. If you think you might have done this in error, would you mind take the extra tags off? I'd be very grateful.

And if you haven't tagged the book, please could you just copy and paste the tags below otherwise people will be ticking tags that aren't relevant and it will all get very confusing.

Sorry for the faff - I'm not sure if I should have found a better way to separate the tags but I can't think of one so...
Dave

>>>Fezariu's Epiphany http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fezarius-Epiphany-ebook/dp/B00515BM9W]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fezarius-Epiphany-ebook/dp/B00515BM9W[/url/ with:

fantasy, fantasy series, historical fantasy, fantasy adventure, medieval fantasy

>>>Short Stories I-IV [url]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fezarius-Epiphany-ebook/dp/B00515BM9W

psychological, dark, contemporary, short stories, dark fiction, chilling, control, human nature


----------



## moondog

Not on Google+ yet? Join me here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/10 6558147675996200949/posts/XXJJ 5yuwbZE#106558147675996200949/ posts

Because this is going to be as big as facebook soon,and Google is still the reigning leader of search engines, it only makes sense for authors and readers to join, promote, educate and share via this new tool.
Adding a +1 to your website or blog will gain you further page ranking on the search engines and so if we join forces and +1 each others websites and/or blogs for your specific search terms, you will see better page ranks for your own sites as well as alert others in your 'circles' that you recommend the site for those search terms.

So punch: "The Judas Syndrome" into your Google search bar and pick: www.the-judas-syndrome.com as your +1, and if you have a website I'll do the same for you. (just send me your search term and website address via this thread)

It's a good thing, trust me. I'm a professional


----------



## katiecramer

David M. Brown said:


> Unfortunately it looks like someone has copied and pasted both sets of tags into my fantasy novel so it's now coming up with 'psychological fiction' and 'chilling' tags. If you think you might have done this in error, would you mind take the extra tags off? I'd be very grateful.


Hi David

That may have been me - I've removed them. Sorry! However, 2 others seem to have also added 'chilling'.


----------



## MartinLake

Hi everyone,

Good to get back to tagging.

I've tagged the following:

Cindy Swanson
Adrianna White
Dr Din
Nina Croft
Faith Mortimer
Gail Seymour
Tessa Stokes
David M. Brown
Lyndawrites
Doctor Barbara
Katie Cramer

I'd be pleased if you could tag any of the following in the UK:

[=The Lost King: Resistance=]
[=Wasteland: The Lost King by Martin Lake=]
[=Nuggets by Martin Lake=]
[=Mr Toad's Wedding=]
[=For King and Country by Martin Lake=]
[=The Big School by Martin Lake=]


----------



## David M. Brown

katiecramer said:


> Hi David
> 
> That may have been me - I've removed them. Sorry! However, 2 others seem to have also added 'chilling'.


No problem Katie - it's easily done, tagging is an information overload!!

Thanks for removing
Dave


----------



## seventhspell

David M. Brown said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the tags so far
> 
> Unfortunately it looks like someone has copied and pasted both sets of tags into my fantasy novel so it's now coming up with 'psychological fiction' and 'chilling' tags. If you think you might have done this in error, would you mind take the extra tags off? I'd be very grateful.
> 
> And if you haven't tagged the book, please could you just copy and paste the tags below otherwise people will be ticking tags that aren't relevant and it will all get very confusing.
> 
> Sorry for the faff - I'm not sure if I should have found a better way to separate the tags but I can't think of one so...
> Dave
> 
> >>>Fezariu's Epiphany http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fezarius-Epiphany-ebook/dp/B00515BM9W[/url/ with:
> 
> fantasy, fantasy series, historical fantasy, fantasy adventure, medieval fantasy
> 
> >>>Short Stories I-IV [url]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fezarius-Epiphany-ebook/dp/B00515BM9W]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fezarius-Epiphany-ebook/dp/B00515BM9W]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fezarius-Epiphany-ebook/dp/B00515BM9W[/url/ with:
> 
> fantasy, fantasy series, historical fantasy, fantasy adventure, medieval fantasy
> 
> >>>Short Stories I-IV [url]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fezarius-Epiphany-ebook/dp/B00515BM9W
> 
> psychological, dark, contemporary, short stories, dark fiction, chilling, control, human nature


hello there, 
I didn't do the incorrect tags and I have actually voted down the incorrect ones as far as I could, I think the issue is the links in your original post go to the same book, so someone else needs to go in and vote down the remaining chilling or whatever is left. You can do this yourself actually, i think there is only one of each incorrect tag left.

OK so new for me today were

David M. Brown
Lyndawrites
katiecramer

my links for new peole are 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
thanks for any tags back


----------



## Alan Parkinson

UK link is https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E or the pic below:

Caught up Tagged today

Moroaica (The Moroi Chronicles) [Kindle Edition] 
Fezariu's Epiphany (The Elencheran Chronicles) [Kindle Edition]

If you want to TT
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, kindle fire, kindle fire military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## katiecramer

MartinLake said:


> I'd be pleased if you could tag any of the following in the UK:
> 
> [=The Lost King: Resistance=]
> [=Wasteland: The Lost King by Martin Lake=]
> [=Nuggets by Martin Lake=]
> [=Mr Toad's Wedding=]
> [=For King and Country by Martin Lake=]
> [=The Big School by Martin Lake=]


All tagged and liked.


----------



## katiecramer

Morning everyone. Thanks for all the tags so far. Tagged and liked this morning:

AdriannaWhite
MartinLake
Alan Parkinson
seventhspell


----------



## Marie S

Hopefully I've caught up with everyone.

Just tagged David M Brown, Lyndawrites, Katiecramer, Alan Parkinson, NinaCroft, GailSeymour

Here are mine again:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320147776&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320147776&sr=1-3


----------



## katiecramer

Marie S said:


> Hopefully I've caught up with everyone.
> 
> Just tagged David M Brown, Lyndawrites, Katiecramer, Alan Parkinson, NinaCroft, GailSeymour
> 
> Here are mine again:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320147776&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320147776&sr=1-3


Thanks Marie - just returned the favour.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

I believe I'm all caught up.

Martin L can u put the UK links to your books?

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these: Thanks!

http://amzn.to/k4xol9  -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## liam.judge

Today i tagged:

David M. Brown
Lyndawrites
katiecramer
MartinLake


----------



## 39179

All caught up here with the new arrivals and new additions from:

Gail Seymour
Nina Crofts new one
Cora's new one
David's new one
Katie Cramer

Here are mine - please note I have a *new addition * to my books - *Schism* - just released today! So if any regulars could tag that one, too, that would be truly, radically fantastic!

https://www.amazon.de/Schism-A-Psychological-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0061VYT8G
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Schism-A-Psychological-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0061VYT8G

http://www.amazon.de/End-World-ebook/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.de/The-One-Eyed-Guru-ebook/dp/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.de/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-End-of-the-World/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA


----------



## ToniD

Okay for a US author to join in?

I'll go back and start tagging and liking.

Meanwhile, here is the link to my book on Amazon.UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Badwater-Forensic-Geology-ebook/dp/B0061YBPNU

and here are the tags:
mystery series, death valley, eco-thriller, environmental, adventure, radiation, nuclear, bargain book, technothriller, american west

Thank you.


----------



## 39179

Tagged you, Toni!


----------



## ToniD

Thanks, Andrew! Tagged and liked yours. Although the like button counter did not always work... 

Went back four pages and tagged and liked.


----------



## 39179

Thanks, Toni! Have you bought anything from Amazon UK or Amazon DE? You have to have done that in order for your tagging to work. If you haven't there's a couple of examples back in this thread where it's explained how you can send an inexpensive book to a charity organization in both counties and thus have the ability to tag. Cheers!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up once again.

My books:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## katiecramer

Morning everyone.

Thanks again for the tags and likes. All caught up today with:

Andrew Biss
ToniD
cidneyswanson
D. A. Boulter

@cidneyswanson - no problem. I wouldn't want my kids to know what I write.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning!

ToniD x 1 (welcome - most of us are probably US authors).
Andrew - Schism (UK only)

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these: Thanks!

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Andrew Biss (latest book)
ToniD


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged and liked _Schism_, Andrew.


----------



## 39179

Thanks so much, guys!


----------



## RGPorter

Hitting everyone I can in pages before me. Here are my links for the UK portions.

Shades of Night: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005R1PD9K
Shadow of the Wolf: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0060E3ZXO


----------



## ToniD

Andrew Biss said:


> Thanks, Toni! Have you bought anything from Amazon UK or Amazon DE? You have to have done that in order for your tagging to work. If you haven't there's a couple of examples back in this thread where it's explained how you can send an inexpensive book to a charity organization in both counties and thus have the ability to tag. Cheers!


Whoops--looks like all the tagging and liking I've done so far hasn't worked. Okay, will go follow Andrew's advice and get certified, and then I'll come back and re-tag.

Thanks Andrew for the heads-up.

And thanks all who've tagged/liked my books--I'll get yours again soon!

edit to add: been searching for that explanation--anybody know which page it's on? Thanks


----------



## 39179

You're very welcome, Toni. Here's the post from Decon that will explain the easiest way to do that:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=85252.0

RG, I tagged your first one but didn't see any tags for the second.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

My UK tags for all titles are askew (the same thing happened in the U.S.but my generous colleagues went in and changed.)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-Friends-ebook/dp/B0042RV8PS/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_img_1
Here are the U.K. links and the tags that should be VOTED DOWN: Best Friends: vote down 1)animal rights; 2) cia 3)chimpanzee 4)chicago 5) cozy mystery; 6) dogs; 7) adventure.

The correct tags are: 1)contemporary fiction; 2)womens fiction; 3) psychological suspense; 4) romance; 5) old money; 6) fashion

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daughters-ebook/dp/B0041844C2/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320264563&sr=1-3 DAUGHTERS
VOTE DOWN: animal rights, chimpanzee, chicago, cozy mystery, dogs, cia, adventure.
Correct tags are: generational saga, historical fiction, womens fiction, ottoman empire, Jerusalem, World War 1, historical romance

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nothing-To-Lose-ebook/dp/B0041N3RG6/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320264563&sr=1-2 NOTHING TO LOSE 
VOTE DOWN: animal rights, chimpanzee, chicago, cozy mystery, dogs, cia, adventure.
Correct tags: romantic comedy, womens fiction, chicklit, obesity, contemporary fiction, humor

http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Hundred-Open-Houses-ebook/dp/B0042P5ES2/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320264563&sr=1-7
ONE HUNDRED OPEN HOUSES
VOTE DOWN: adventure, cozy mystery, murder mystery, mystery, western, young adult fantasy
Correct tags: litfic, womens fiction, contemporary fiction, real estate, romance, lifestyle, life change, spirituality

I know I'm asking a lot and if you only want to do one, that's fine. I will do my part with other books. Thanks you. Appreciate it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Cidney, I don't have tagging rights for UK, only for DE. That's why there are no UK tags on my books, at least none I put there. Thanks for the tagging anyway. I liked both your books on DE and added a few general tags.

Perhaps we should start a separate tagging thread for DE and FR to avoid future confusion


----------



## ToniD

Thanks Andrew for the link. I'll be back.


----------



## katiecramer

Morning all. All caught up again. Tagged and liked this morning:

CoraBuhlert
Andrew Biss
RGPorter
Consuelo Saah Baehr (I've voted down the ones you asked for and added the tags including the additional books in your signature. What's with the chimpanzee tags? )

For anyone new, here are mine:

adult content, adultery, erotic, erotic fantasy, erotic fiction, erotic romance, erotic short story, erotica, explicit, explicit erotica, explicit sex, kindle erotica

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066923&sr=8-1
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066790&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning. Can't tag in DE. Cora and Andrew - no UK.

RG Porter no tags for Shades

Consuelo did all correct tags.

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these: Thanks!

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## Marie S

Just tagged:

Consuelo Saah Baehr
RG Porter

Here's mine:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320337283&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320337283&sr=1-2


----------



## Ann Chambers

Good day all! 

I participate in the US tag exchange and would like to participate in the UK one. I have gone back a bunch of pages in this thread and can't find an address of a library or charity to send a book to. I found a library in London and tried to buy a book and send it to them, but Amazon UK says I can't send a book to that address. I don't get it at all. Getting frustrated.

Would someone PLEASE post the address of a library or charity I could send a book to in the UK? Not sure what I'm doing wrong. Thanks in advance.

Ann


----------



## ToniD

I'll echo Ann's request. I tried to buy a UK book yesterday and send to Oxfam but the addy didn't work.


----------



## RGPorter

Caught up on those I hadn't gotten.


----------



## Tess St John

RG...I didn't see any tags for Shades of Night.

Consuelo...I put in the good tags...I don't know how to vote down the others...

I'm caught up...

Would really appreciate UK tags on my new release:

Eyes of Jade http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eyes-Jade-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B005TD2FW4/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318860485&sr=1-2

And my others:

Don't Let It Show http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318861296&sr=1-1

Second Chances http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc1

Emma's Chance http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chance-Prologue-Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B005H3F0GO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc2
[/quote]

Thanks so much.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.

Moved some of the US tags to UK books for Cora.

To vote down:

Go to the tags section. Click on "Agree with these tags?" link. Hover cursor over the scroll-down box that appears next to each tag. A pop-up box will appear inviting you to to say 'yes' or 'no' to 'do you agree this product is related to [tag]'. Click on 'no'.


----------



## katiecramer

All caught up with new tags and likes for Tess St John.

Here's mine for anyone new:

adult content, adultery, erotic, erotic fantasy, erotic fiction, erotic short story, erotica, couples erotica, married erotica, cheap, cheap erotica, explicit sex, kindle erotica

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066923&sr=8-1
Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/What-Lisa-Erotic-Adventures-ebook/dp/B0060BDE06/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320066790&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up.
Tess, already got'cha

Ann and Toni. I bought a book I had wanted (paperback)...I looked on Amazon for it used and couldn't find it - but I found it on the UK site instead. But here's the thing....some of the used book sellers, although they are listed on the UK site, are actually located in the US. I ordered from one - I got a cheap US s/h price, a used cheap book, a book I wanted, and now I can tag on the UK side!

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these: Thanks!

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## 39179

Hi Barbara - not sure why you're not seeing my UK tags - they are there, I promise 

Ann and Toni - I'll see if I can find a good place for you to send a book in the UK, but I think Barbara's idea is also a good one if you are able to confirm the third party seller is US-based. And of course, if there's anyone UK-based on this thread who'd like a book gifted to them by Ann or Toni raise your hand!! (or PM them!)

Andrew

https://www.amazon.de/Schism-A-Psychological-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0061VYT8G
http://www.amazon.de/End-World-ebook/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.de/The-One-Eyed-Guru-ebook/dp/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.de/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Schism-A-Psychological-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0061VYT8G
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-End-of-the-World/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA


----------



## seventhspell

Hi, 
caught up with the few new,

ToniD
RGPorter
Consuelo Saah Baehr all books all corret tags 

my links for anyone new

My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Spell-Breaker-combined-ebook/dp/B004UIDGJU

thanks for any tags back


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Threads been slow lately, caught up again.

Here are mine: fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, ya fantasy, fantasy, fantasy novel, kindle book, kindle, myth, mage

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317616755&sr=8-1


----------



## ToniD

Doctor Barbara said:


> Ann and Toni. I bought a book I had wanted (paperback)...I looked on Amazon for it used and couldn't find it - but I found it on the UK site instead. But here's the thing....some of the used book sellers, although they are listed on the UK site, are actually located in the US. I ordered from one - I got a cheap US s/h price, a used cheap book, a book I wanted, and now I can tag on the UK side!


Thanks Dr Barbara! I didn't realize that buying a used book on the UK site would work. Will try that.

And hey, do you give medical advice?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

D.A., thanks for the US tags. I tagged yours in DE.


----------



## katiecramer

Caught up to here with JackDAlbrecht. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## David M. Brown

katiecramer said:


> Hi David
> 
> That may have been me - I've removed them. Sorry! However, 2 others seem to have also added 'chilling'.


Hi Katie - I owe you an apology. You copied the right tags and onto the right link; however, the link I'd posted was the wrong book!!
 Dave


----------



## David M. Brown

Just played catch up for the week.

I managed to really mess up last week - missing links, wrong links etc so I'm really sorry for anyone who was inconvenienced. Realised I forgot my paperbacks last time so have added these now... d'oh! Also someone kindly pointed out that my 'Short Stories I-IV' link was just linking to Fezariu's Epiphany so I've updated that now. Again, sorry for the inconvenience!

>>>Fezariu's Epiphany http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fezarius-Epiphany-David-M-Brown/dp/1456500597 (paperback - for everyone (sorry!))
>>>Fezariu's Epiphany http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fezarius-Epiphany-ebook/dp/B00515BM9W with: (ebook - for new)

fantasy, fantasy series, historical fantasy, fantasy adventure, medieval fantasy, epiphany, adventure, alternate world, worldbuilding

>>>Short Stories I-IV http://www.amazon.co.uk/Short-Stories-I-IV-David-Brown/dp/1463577788 (paperback - for everyone (sorry!))
>>>Short Stories I-IV http://www.amazon.co.uk/Short-Stories-I-IV-ebook/dp/B00548LHM8 (ebook - for everyone)

psychological, dark, contemporary, short stories, dark fiction, chilling, control, human nature

Thanks and thanks for the great tag love so far!!
Dave


----------



## David M. Brown

Consuelo Saah Baehr said:


> My UK tags for all titles are askew (the same thing happened in the U.S.but my generous colleagues went in and changed.)
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-Friends-ebook/dp/B0042RV8PS/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_img_1
> Here are the U.K. links and the tags that should be VOTED DOWN: Best Friends: vote down 1)animal rights; 2) cia 3)chimpanzee 4)chicago 5) cozy mystery; 6) dogs; 7) adventure.
> 
> The correct tags are: 1)contemporary fiction; 2)womens fiction; 3) psychological suspense; 4) romance; 5) old money; 6) fashion
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Daughters-ebook/dp/B0041844C2/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320264563&sr=1-3 DAUGHTERS
> VOTE DOWN: animal rights, chimpanzee, chicago, cozy mystery, dogs, cia, adventure.
> Correct tags are: generational saga, historical fiction, womens fiction, ottoman empire, Jerusalem, World War 1, historical romance
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nothing-To-Lose-ebook/dp/B0041N3RG6/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320264563&sr=1-2 NOTHING TO LOSE
> VOTE DOWN: animal rights, chimpanzee, chicago, cozy mystery, dogs, cia, adventure.
> Correct tags: romantic comedy, womens fiction, chicklit, obesity, contemporary fiction, humor
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Hundred-Open-Houses-ebook/dp/B0042P5ES2/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1320264563&sr=1-7
> ONE HUNDRED OPEN HOUSES
> VOTE DOWN: adventure, cozy mystery, murder mystery, mystery, western, young adult fantasy
> Correct tags: litfic, womens fiction, contemporary fiction, real estate, romance, lifestyle, life change, spirituality
> 
> I know I'm asking a lot and if you only want to do one, that's fine. I will do my part with other books. Thanks you. Appreciate it.


Hi - I did these but it looks as though some of the downvote tags may have been removed already. I went into 'see all tags' but there were still odd ones I couldn't find.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

CoraBuhlert said:


> D.A., thanks for the US tags. I tagged yours in DE.


If someone can tag me in UK and DE; I will love to tag you in USA. Thanks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged yours in DE, Dr Dhillon.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning everyone!

Andrew - got your last 2 books (all are now tagged).

David - just finished your correct tags here, too (besides US). I'll take a virtual toffee nut latte, please. 

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these: Thanks!

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## 1923

Hi:
I am new here but will begin tagging. Below are my books:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Barley-Hole-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B006382B3C/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320582194&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320595588&sr=1-4

Cheers,
Harry


----------



## 39179

Many thanks, Barbara! 

Welcome, Harry! I tagged yours.


----------



## Grace Elliot

not visited for a while so I now have a sore tagging finger! 
Will come back more often.

I'd love some tags for my new book, Eulogy's Secret:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319122399&sr=1-1

Thank you,
Grace x


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I tagged yours in DE, Dr Dhillon.


I just tagged your's in USA, Cora. One book at a time. Thanks for tagging me.


----------



## katiecramer

David M. Brown said:


> Hi Katie - I owe you an apology. You copied the right tags and onto the right link; however, the link I'd posted was the wrong book!!
> Dave


No problem - easy mistake!


----------



## katiecramer

All caught up with 1923 and Grace Elliot. Dr Dhillon, I've previously tagged and liked your books in the UK.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Happy Monday everyone!

Caught up:

1923
Grace Elliot

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these: Thanks!

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## Grace Elliot

cidneyswanson said:


> Caught up by adding tags to:
> 
> Consuelo Saah Baehr
> 1923
> Grace Elliot
> 
> Cheers!
> Cidney


Hi Cidney, thanks for the tags - your signature takes me to amazon US - I tagged your books there, but you might want to add a UK link in the text box.
Love, Grace x
All caught up and here is my UK link
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319122399&sr=1-1
Thanks, G x


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Tess St John
David M. Brown
*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
1923
Grace Elliot

Consuelo Saah Baehr: i made all the changes you requested to your tags


----------



## D.A. Boulter

all caught up again.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

cidneyswanson


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## seventhspell

caught up only new for me today were, 
1923
Grace Elliot


My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI

thanks for any tags back


----------



## sgraffwriter

Here's my ebook site: http://www.amazon.co.uk/River-Dawn-ebook/dp/B005DHYS80

If you could tag: dystopian adventure, dystopian romance, teen romance, environmental thriller, young adult fiction

I'll go through this list over this weekend.

Thanks!

Stephen Graff


----------



## sgraffwriter

So far today, I tagged:

David Brown
Lynda
Doctor Barbara
M.G.
Katie
Alan P.
Marie

I get to more later today.

Here's my ebook site: http://www.amazon.co.uk/River-Dawn-ebook/dp/B005DHYS80

If you could tag: dystopian adventure, dystopian romance, teen romance, environmental thriller, young adult fiction


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with the new members - have a great weekend!


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

sgraffwriter


----------



## sgraffwriter

I tagged

Andrew Biss
Toni D
Cidney Swanson
Tess St John

If you tag mine, if you could bring up "see all 25 tags" and tag some of the other tags: *dystopian romance, post apocalyptic, and teenage romance*, it would be much appreciated.

Here's my ebook site: http://www.amazon.co.uk/River-Dawn-ebook/dp/B005DHYS80


----------



## sgraffwriter

I tagged the following:

D.A. Boulter
Cora--Countdown and Outlaw
Cidney
Consuelo--Best Friends
Ann
David McAfee--33All
Jeanne M
E.S. Lark


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Have a great Friday everyone!

Thanks sgraffwriter and tagged you back. Good luck.

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these: Thanks!

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

liam.judge said:


> Tagged:
> Tess St John
> David M. Brown
> *DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon)
> ...


I just tagged you in USA Liam. Appreciate you and all others who can tag me in UK. Mine are in signature. I will return your favor. Thanks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Stephen, I just tagged yours in DE.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

UK link is https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E or the pic below:

Get in Get Out and Get Away

A few new ones to tag since last on

What Lisa did
Frozen in time
River dawn

If you want to TT
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, national service books, national service book, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up again. If you have already tagged my book, could you add "talking animals" as a tag, I would be greatfull.

Here are mine for the new folks (tt at amazon, then copy and paste for faster tagging): fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, talking animals, fantasy, myth, mage, dragon, unicorn

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317616755&sr=8-1


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Morning!

JackDA - added talking animals.

For any new taggers who stumble in, please use these: Thanks!

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## liam.judge

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon): thanks for tagging my book, i tagged all of your's also.


----------



## sgraffwriter

Jack: I tagged yours.

If you could tag my book RIVER DAWN at:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/River-Dawn-ebook/dp/B005DHYS80

http://www.amazon.com/River-Dawn-ebook/dp/B005DHYS80

Thanks! Stephen Graff


----------



## seventhspell

I'm caught up the only new one for me today was

sgraffwriter

My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W

thanks for any tags back


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

liam.judge said:


> *DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon): thanks for tagging my book, i tagged all of your's also.


Thanks Liam. I will be happy to tag anyone in USA. Just ask. Thanks.


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Tonya

Very cool thread! I'm new to the UK tagging thread and I've just released an anthology with amazing UK author Talli Roland, MADNESS UNDER THE MISTLETOE.

If you have time please tag

http://amzn.to/ufgRPR

AND

http://amzn.to/tOs7yD

I've gone back six pages and tagged the following.
Tess St. John
M.G. 
Sarah Woodbury
Neil O.
DR Barbara
adrianna white
D.A. Butler
Christopher Combe
Tessa Stokes
Elisa Hategan
Liam (got u in US)
cidney swanson (US)
nina croft
jAck D. Albrecht
lynn duvana
faith mortimer
Gail Seymour
David Brown
katie cramer
martin lake
alan parkinson
Marie Symeou
andrew bliss
toni dwiggins
RG Porter
Conseulo Baehr
Harry Smith
Grace Elliot
Stephen Graff


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Tonya, one of your books needs tags. Got the other one.

NEW BOOK ALERT. I just launched *Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know* today. It sure could use some TLC. Here is the link and tags:

http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

Any besides the new one above, for any new taggers who stumble in, these are my other ones: Thanks so much!

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## liam.judge

Tonya: Thanks for tagging my book. I saw no tags to click on for your Splitsville.com book, so i added the tags you had for it from the U.S. page.

Doctor Barbara: i tagged your latest book.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

All caught up

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## 39179

Caught up here with Tonya, Stephen Graff and Dr. B's new one!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Thanks, we need some new folks!


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up with
Tonya
Doctor Barbara new one

My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W

thanks for any tags back


----------



## CosmicHerb

I've done a bit of tagging, last few pages.

Really keen on getting "travel writing" as a third category.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up with the new folks, thanks for the add from the 2 of you that did it, and since 3 Identified yourselves (Doctor Barbara i aways trust you), Im guessing that the others missed it without realizing. So If you could add "talking animals" for those who have already tagged me, I would be grateful.

Here are mine for the new folks (tt at amazon, then copy and paste for faster tagging): fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, talking animals, fantasy, myth, mage, dragon, unicorn

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317616755&sr=8-1


----------



## liam.judge

tagged:

CosmicHerb


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Still caught up. We need more folks!! But I never am convinced tagging works anyway - although I know it slightly increases visibility.

Jack, thanks, and talking animals was done.

NEW BOOK ALERT. I just launched Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know today. It sure could use some TLC. Here is the link and tags:

http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

Any besides the new one above, for any new taggers who stumble in, these are my other ones: Thanks so much!

http://amzn.to/k4xol9  -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Maybe, all the new folks don't realize that they need to purchase something from amazon UK before their tags are visible to anyone but themselves...

Look for a cheap paperback (you can find them as low as 0.01) and have it shipped to a UK charity to save on shipping charges. then, tag away!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up again!


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## RGPorter

Think I'm all caught up. Copy and pasted everyone's tags. 

Here are mine:

Shades of Night: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005R1PD9K demons, fae, fantasy adventure, fantasy series, magic, paranormal, paranormal adventure, romance, vampires, werewolves, vampire series

Shadow of the Wolf: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0060E3ZXO fantasy, romance, darkness, evil, ravens, adventure, supernatural, wolves, demons, magic, shape-shifters

Kiss of the Wolf: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0067PIX42 shapeshifter romance, demons, undead, good vs evil, paranormal romance, fantasy romance, fantasy series, shapeshifter


----------



## seventhspell

Nothing new to tag


----------



## cidneyswanson

Hey Everyone,
I just added some new responsiblities "IRL" (in real life) and I'm getting behind on KB. I'm going to bow out of this thread. I'll take off my original request and recent (last 6 pages) of me chit-chatting so that I don't accidentally free-load on the thread. Let me take a moment to thank all of you! I hope to see you during my less frequent visits around the KBoards. 

Before officially bowing out, I got caught up on:
the "talking animals" tag for Osric, 
Dr. Barbara's new one, 
StephGraff, 
RG Porter, 
and Tonya.

Life is just really, really busy. (Mostly in good ways.)
Cheers,
Cidney


----------



## liam.judge

Nothing new to tag today


----------



## seventhspell

Nothing new to tag today but Happy Thanksgiving holiday tomorrow


----------



## David Callinan

I'm happy to exchange tags on the UK site. Here are my page links and tag lists but I guess you can just tick the boxes or do the TT thing.

1. KNIFE EDGE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knife-Edge-ebook/dp/B0062762HK

thrillers,occult thrillers,kindle book,horror,bestsellers,horror fiction, paranormal, thriller,crime thriller,suspense,action adventure,crime,mystery,crime fiction, murder mystery,psychological thriller

2. THE IMMORTALITY PLOT
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Immortality-Plot-ebook/dp/B00624WKPQ

thrillers,horror,thriller,crime thriller,mystery,paranormal,adventure,kindle book,dark thrillers,action,action adventure,bestsellers,crime fiction,crime,suspense,crime novel,murder mystery

3. BODYSWITCH
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodyswitch-ebook/dp/B00629VTBM

thrillers,paranormal thrillers,spiritual thrillers,occult thrillers,dark thrillers,crime thriller,horror,horror fiction,bestsellershorror book,paranormal,kindle book,thriller,suspense,mystery,adventure

4. AN ANGEL ON MY SHOULDER
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angel-My-Shoulder-ebook/dp/B0062JGRTQ

mystery,thrillers,paranormal thrillers,occult thrillers,dark thrillers,angels,dark fiction,horror,suspense,thriller,psychological thriller,kindle book,adventure, bestsellers,crime

5. KINGDOM OF THE NANOSAURS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kingdom-Of-The-Nanosaurs-ebook/d
p/B0062JRLS2

ya fantasy,ya fiction,young adult,young adult fantasy,childrens books,childrens book, childrens sci fi,science fiction,sci-fi,young adult science fiction,kindle book, bestsellers,kids and family

6. THE WEATHER KIDS - AND THE RAINBOW SUPERHIGHWAY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Weather-Kids-Rainbow-Superhighway-ebook/dp/B0062K1Q3M

childrens books,childrens fiction,childrens book,kids books,kids fiction,young children,young childrens book,childrens adventure,kindle book,bestsellers,kids and family

7. THE 10-MINUTE MIRACLE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-10-Minute-Miracle-ebook/dp/B0062KDS3I
alternative medicine, alternative health, health, healthy lifestyle, healthy diet, health care, aromatherapy, meditation, reflexology, health and fitness, holistic, healing


----------



## Alan Parkinson

UK link is https://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Out-Away-National-Serviceman/dp/B0050I6A2E or the pic below:

Caught up Tagged today

River Dawn [Kindle Edition] 
Splitsville.com (An Olivia Davis Paranormal Mystery) [Kindle Edition]

If you want to TT
national service, military history, military, kindle ebooks, military history books, military books, kindle fire, kindle fire military books, peacekeeping, military kindle books, cameroons, biography, military biography, kings own royal border, military history kindle books


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up with everyone's books.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Hope you're enjoying thanksgiving. Go easy on tags...lol

Happy thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Ooops, hit return too early or did something wrong! 
All caught up and here is the UK link to Eulogy's Secret:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319122399&sr=1-1

Thank you, 
Grace x


----------



## leearco

All caught up.

I have 2 books for UK tagging.

1. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005H690Q2

2. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005F9YE4O


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with:

David Callinan
Leearco

---------------

Here's mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

tagged:

leearco


----------



## 39179

Caught up with:

leearco

David Callinan

Here's mine for anyone just jumping in:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schism-A-Psychological-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0061VYT8G
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-End-of-the-World/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Northern

Hi all. This is by nature of an experiment. I've been dubious about the value of tagging and haven't engaged in this process before now. But I have a good opportunity to explore the value of tagging right now. Prison of Power, link below, is bombing (which I expected that it would) and is an effective clean slate to run a test on.

So, with your cooperation, let's experiment. I'll drop back two pages, as advised and tag all from there.

Prison of Power is a standard(ish) fantasy, complete with monsters and warriors and magic and enchanters and such. Any tags along those lines should be fine. There are no tags as of this moment; it's a clean slate for the experiement. As I'm new to this I won't get all creative with others work, but just 'agree' existing tags, if that's okay. I'll drop back later and report. At this point I'll take any increase in sales at all as 'okay, I was wrong, tagging has an effect.'

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prison-of-Power-ebook/dp/B0064QNIZI/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3

Oh, yes, tags. :0) Let's try these:

Fantasy, Epic, Epic Fantasy, Mage, War, Magic, Dark Fantasy

Have Tagged everyone and everything from two pages back from here. Will do more in the way of figuring out who is active and maybe make a list... if prefered?


----------



## Doctor Barbara

DavidC - x6 (link for Kingdom of the N is not working)
Chris - put magic, monsters and fiction as tags - but not knowing what the book is about, please put some more. And check back to give us the results of your experiment!

NEW BOOK ALERT. I just launched Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know today. It's taking Amazon UK some time, though, to get the paperback up. The ebook could use some TLC. Here is the link and tags:

http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

Any besides the new one above, for any new taggers who stumble in, these are my other ones: Thanks so much!

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## David Callinan

I have tagged in UK: Darcy C,DA Boulter,Bella G,Terry S,Marie S, Sarah W,Patty J (not tags to tick),Alexadene (no tag boxes),Katie Sal,DrDin, Grace, Liam (need UK links), Alan P, Cidney (no links given), Jack D, Cora (no UK links), Doctor B, Moondog (could you let me know more about the Google network), Martin Lake (no actual links to click), Nina Croft.

My US links are in my sig but I need UK tags please:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Knife-Edge-ebook/dp/B0062762HK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Immortality-Plot-ebook/dp/B00624WKPQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodyswitch-ebook/dp/B00629VTBM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angel-My-Shoulder-ebook/dp/B0062JGRTQ
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kingdom-Of-The-Nanosaurs-ebook/dp/B0062JRLS2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Weather-Kids-Rainbow-Superhighway-ebook/dp/B0062K1Q3M
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-10-Minute-Miracle-ebook/dp/B0062KDS3I


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up again. 

ttp://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319122399&sr=1-1

Thank you, 
Grace x


----------



## leearco

Thanks everyone. 
If you leave for time and come back here there are a lot to catch up on


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up, only new for me today were,

David Callinan all books 
leearco
Chris Northern

My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W

thanks for any tags back


----------



## liam.judge

David Callinan: thanks for tagging my book. 
my u.k. link is: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Hate-ebook/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322321717&sr=1-1


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

DavidC - got Kingdom; otherwise all caught up.

Links and tags: Thanks so much!

Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know:

http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

http://amzn.to/k4xol9  -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## seventhspell

Still caught up


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up since my last post on page 150.

Would really appreciate UK tags on my new release:

Eyes of Jade http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eyes-Jade-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B005TD2FW4/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318860485&sr=1-2

And my others:

Don't Let It Show http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318861296&sr=1-1

Second Chances http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc1

Emma's Chance http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chance-Prologue-Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B005H3F0GO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc2

Thanks so much.


----------



## Grace Elliot

All caught up. 
Here is the link to Eulogy's Secret - thank you Gx

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322416298&sr=1-1


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up again...


----------



## Chris Northern

Caught up with a couple of active taggers who were new to me and will continue to do so for the next few weeks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tagged or not, I have not caught up with UK sales for some reason.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Still caught up!

Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know:

http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## Grace Elliot

Still caught up! 
We need fresh blood!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319122399&sr=1-1

Thanks for the tags,
Grace x


----------



## liam.judge

ha ha, i agree with Grace, we need more new people on here.


----------



## seventhspell

Nothing new today


----------



## seventhspell

Still nothing new


----------



## Doctor Barbara

I made a comment on the US tag thread to try and entice folks here.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

No new books to tag


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I got my first sale in Germany. I can really use some tagging help (from all those who have not tagged yet) with my New Paperbacks. I will reciprocate tagging favor.
Here're the links for Paperback editions:
1 http://amzn.to/tfM0bZ
2 http://amzn.to/uZRkoi
6 http://amzn.to/v6VG9i
5 http://amzn.to/tWRxiK
8 http://amzn.to/ua4Tp2
10 http://amzn.to/t1G0dj

Thanks and wish you all the best.


----------



## seventhspell

Still nothing new


----------



## Paul Hardy

Hmm... new blood...
Well, technically I'm old blood returning but that's still good, right?

Anyway, I've gone back the usual 6 pages and tagged/liked like crazy, either for what people asked or a general splurge if they weren't specific. The one thing I didn't do is UK tags for US people who seem to have no intention of doing UK tags; I did tag anyone who seemed to be actively trying to get UK access, although I don't know if all of them made it. Keep trying, guys!

The following people had various kinds of (entirely legal) love from me:
Tessa Stokes, Barbara Ebel, Nina Croft, Jack D Albrecht, M G Scarsbrook, Faith Mortimer, S Gail Seymour, David M Brown, Gregory Bresiger, Lynda Wilcox, Katie Cramer, Martin Lake, Alan Parkinson, Marie Symeou, Andrew Biss, Toni Dwiggins, D A Boulter, Cora Buhlert, R G Porter, Consuelo Saah Baehr, Ann Chambers, Tess St John, Harry Leslie Smith, Grace Elliot, Stephen Graff, Tonya Kappes, Adam Kisiel, Christopher Combe, David Callinan, Lee William Tisler, Chris Northern

Meanwhile, _The Last Man on Earth Club_ needs to be tagged like a blank brick wall in a scummy part of town. The UK link is lurking below in the sig, and here are the preferred tags:

parallel worlds, nuclear war, armageddon, therapy group, therapy, apocalype, genocide, sci-fi, zombies, science fiction, multiverse

Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

ha ha Paul    old blood will be fine, finally something new to tag on here. 
Just tagged it for you a moment ago.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Paul - it was nice to tag someone here! I checked, but I guess Last Man hasn't made it as a paperback yet to UK Amazon, but holler when it does, and we'll tag it, too.

For any newbies, here's my info:

Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know:

http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr  -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
Tagged, Paul Hardy


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Already had Paul, so nothing new for me to tag, alas.


----------



## Grace Elliot

NEW BOOK NEW BOOK NEW BOOK !!!!

I'd appreciate tags (and likes) for my newest release - a non-fiction title 'Cat Pies"

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Pies-historical-trivia-ebook/dp/B006IDCSBC/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323286086&sr=1-2

The link is above - havent figured out how to add it to my signature yet! 
Thanks so much, Grace x

PS I'm currently caught up. 
Perhaps we should start mentionning this thread in the US tagging thread? That might drum up some interest.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Grace Elliot (new book)


----------



## Grace Elliot

Thank you, Liam.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Pies-historical-trivia-ebook/dp/B006IDCSBC/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323286086&sr=1-2

I'll pop over to the US thread and post a link to this thread - see if we cant liven things up around here.
Grace x


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Gracee got 'cha. And the cover is too cute. A few of us have been enticing others to come over to the UK tagging thread, to no avail. 

For any newbies, here's my info:

*Younger Next Decade*: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know:

http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Grace & Barbara for promoting this thread over at the u.s. amazon kindle board, hopefully thing's will pick up on here soon.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

liam.judge said:


> ha ha, i agree with Grace, we need more new people on here.


You hit the nail on head liam. The reason, I believe is that people were not encouraged to exchange tags between USA and European authors. They in fact were essentially told not to post unless they bought something abroad... There may be other reasons but this appears to be the main reason.


----------



## RubyGoodnight

I wouldn't mind a few UK tags, if you don't mind! I'll go back and get the last few page's worth.

Here's my info. The book just went up less than 48 hours ago, so there are zero tags on it right now.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006J9FON4

If you could be so kind as to tag with these words...

fetish erotica, fetish, fantasy erotica, explicit erotica, adult erotica, slave, femdom, submission, female domination, dominatrix


----------



## Paul Hardy

Grace - Cat Pies tagged & referred to the RSPCA 
Ruby - looks like I'm the first to tag you in the UK! A vicarious thrill was had.

Other than that, I'll be in the corner, tagging tumbleweeds...

(anyone new - please tag Last Man on Earth Club UK edition with: post-apocalyptic, end of the world, group therapy, parallel worlds, multiverse, science fiction, genocide, nuclear war, scifi, ptsd, zombies)


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

RubyGoodnight

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon): you may be right, i think they have to 
purchase something from the u.k. site before they're eligible for 
tagging here.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there caught up new for me today, 
Grace Elliot got the new one good luck 
RubyGoodnight

About tagging on other Amazon sites, you do have to purchase from the site to tag, that goes for each amazon and it's sometimes difficult to get them to accept you as a customer without an address in that country.


----------



## seventhspell

Forgot to say if we do have new people my links for the UK are,

My links for new people are
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W

thanks for any tags back


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up -

RubyG.

For any newbies, here's my info:

Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know:

http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

Other books:

http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up. Well, that wasn't much work for being absent for several days. Ah, well . . .


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged Paul Hardy in Germany, which is the only Amazon where I have tagging rights.

I have a new book out, an SF novel called _Whaler_. Amazon DE and UK links are here.

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B006EV1NTG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006EV1NTG

Suggested tags: science fiction, space opera, space whales, environment, ecological science fiction, short fiction, short story, Cora Buhlert, disaster, whaling


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Cora, got your UK book.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks Barbara.


----------



## Harmonious

Hi,

Have just been and tagged 6 pages back to here, any UK tags for my brand new kindle novel hugely appreciated:

Babe On Board (Romantic Comedy)

and my other romcom if time:

Ten Good Reasons To Lie About Your Age (Romantic Comedy)

Re cheapie tags - they've both just been reduced to a pre-Boxing Day 99 cents, waiting for price adjustment.

Thank you and merry Christmas to all,

stephanie


----------



## Adam Kisiel

And have caught up simultaneously here too. Also, send your book to my blog (url in the signature). 

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

CoraBuhlert (u.k. tags)
Harmonious


----------



## Grace Elliot

Caught up.

My UK links are:

Eulogy's Secret
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319122399&sr=1-1

A Dead Man's Debt
http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1293833360&sr=1-1

Cat Pies
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Pies-historical-trivia-ebook/dp/B006IDCSBC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1323801697&sr=1-1

Thank you,
G x


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Check: Harmonious

For any newbies, here's my info:

Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know:
http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health

Other books:
http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

I was away for quite a while. This thread has not moved much for some reason.??


----------



## seventhspell

All caught up only new for me were, 
CoraBuhlert
Harmonious new ones

my links for anyone new are 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W

thanks for any tags back


----------



## RubyGoodnight

Caught up with....

Paul Hardy
seventhspell
Doctor Barbara
CoraBuhlert (UK)
Harmonious
Grace Elliot

Here's mine - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006J9FON4

If you could be so kind as to tag with these words...

cheap kindle books, fetish erotica, fetish, fantasy erotica, explicit erotica, adult erotica, slave, femdom, female domination, dominatrix


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

So I am starting to believe tagging is not reliable. I am struggling to understand why so many people claim to be caught up, and yet "talking animals" still only has 4 tags in the uk for my book. There are people on the forums describing what they want from a novel, and it is all in my book but they cant find it because it is at the end of the list for talking animals. So, i will try this one more time as I realize that sometimes we speak out of intent rather than action...

Caught up again. If you have already tagged my book, could you add "talking animals" as a tag, I would be greatfull.

Here are mine for the new folks (tt at amazon, then copy and paste for faster tagging): fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, talking animals, fantasy, myth, mage, dragon, unicorn

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317616755&sr=8-1


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up with the new people / books!

--------------------

Mine for the newbies:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## RubyGoodnight

Caught up with:

JackDAlbrecht
M. G. Scarsbrook


----------



## liam.judge

JackDAlbrecht: I checked and i'd already tagged your book, but i added the "talking animals" tag this time.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Jack D. Albrecht and Ruby Goodnight, I tagged you in DE. 

Everyone, it would be really helpful if you could include a link to your book at Amazon DE, because that's where I have tagging rights.


----------



## 39179

Caught up here with Grace Elliot (including Cat Pies) RubyGoodnight, Cora's Whaler, and Harmonius (both)

Here are mine for anyone just jumping in - *including my new one for our regulars:*

*NEW!: * http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Familiar-Face-ebook/dp/B006EO6V9U

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Schism-A-Psychological-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0061VYT8G
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-End-of-the-World/dp/B004RZ26E2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0055I1N08
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Impressionists-ebook/dp/B0058ZX6NA

Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

CoraBuhlert: i don't have my book listed on amazon.de


----------



## D.A. Boulter

JackDAlbrecht said:


> So I am starting to believe tagging is not reliable. I am struggling to understand why so many people claim to be caught up, and yet "talking animals" still only has 4 tags in the uk for my book. There are people on the forums describing what they want from a novel, and it is all in my book but they cant find it because it is at the end of the list for talking animals. So, i will try this one more time as I realize that sometimes we speak out of intent rather than action...
> 
> Caught up again. If you have already tagged my book, could you add "talking animals" as a tag, I would be greatfull.
> 
> Here are mine for the new folks (tt at amazon, then copy and paste for faster tagging): fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, talking animals, fantasy, myth, mage, dragon, unicorn
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317616755&sr=8-1


There are several possibilities.

1. Many people only tag the top ten tags on a page -- they don't click on the 'see more tags' link. 'Talking Animals' is not on the first page. If you look at the full list of tags you'll see that there is a vast gap between the number of tags on the top 10 and those that follow.

2. I assume that many people don't carefully read the posts. If I know that I've already tagged your book--which I do--I may only glance to the sig line, see your cover, recognize it and move on without reading the post, which often (like my posts) says something to the effect of: 'Caught up. Thanks for the tags. Congratulations to the new members and the old members with new books. Here are my books and the tags I want.' I don't really expect 'older' members of this thread to read my post in full each time they see it.

If you did something like the following, you may have better results:

Special note: Please add the tag Talking Animals to my book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B005JQ9D8A/ref=tag_dpp_cust_edpp_sa.

Note that I put the link for the 'tags-on-product' page (which shows more than just the top 10 that you see on the 'product page').


----------



## D.A. Boulter

liam.judge said:


> CoraBuhlert: i don't have my book listed on amazon.de


Actually, you do. http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003R7LAI4?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003R7LAI4

All our books are automatically listed in US, UK, DE, IT, ES, FR.


----------



## seventhspell

JackDAlbrecht said:


> So I am starting to believe tagging is not reliable. I am struggling to understand why so many people claim to be caught up, and yet "talking animals" still only has 4 tags in the uk for my book. There are people on the forums describing what they want from a novel, and it is all in my book but they cant find it because it is at the end of the list for talking animals. So, i will try this one more time as I realize that sometimes we speak out of intent rather than action...
> 
> Caught up again. If you have already tagged my book, could you add "talking animals" as a tag, I would be greatfull.
> 
> Here are mine for the new folks (tt at amazon, then copy and paste for faster tagging): fantasy series, epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, talking animals, fantasy, myth, mage, dragon, unicorn
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Osrics-Wand-Wand-Makers-Debate-ebook/dp/B005JQ9D8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317616755&sr=8-1


I checked out your book again to make sure my tags had stuck and they had but I think the issue is that the tag talking animals can only be seen if you click _see all (whatever number)_ _tags_ and maybe people are missing that.
Right now there are only 6 ticks against your talking animals tag , good luck with it all.


----------



## seventhspell

*I have a new release and would love tags*

link is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

tags 
paranormal romance, urban fantasy, romantic fantasy adventure, sexy, love story, time travel, immortals, magic

for anyone new my links for older books are,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W

thanks for any tags back


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just tagged Teesa's new one and Liam's/George's that he didn't know was available on Amazon.de.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

AndrewB
D.A. - talking animals was tagged already (good luck)
seventhspell - new one

For any newbies, here's my info:

Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know:
http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health, medical

Other books:
http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book, medical fiction

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers, medical fiction

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school, medical


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Andrew Biss (new book)
seventhspell (new book)
CoraBuhlert: i tagged your new book on amazon.de

D.A. Boulter, thanks, i had no idea my book was automatically listed on there.


----------



## Paul Hardy

Thanks to one and all for the tags and likes. Especially to Cora Buhlert for the DE ones! I can't reciprocate with DE tags myself, so I did US ones instead (UK ones were already done, of course). Hope that's okay.

(also, many thanks if you did the translations for tags on my DE page - I especially like 'Weltuntergang', which sounds wonderfully ominous and appropriate for a book about various apocalypses)

Also tagged: Stephanie Zia, Adam Kisiel (Damned Inheritance), Sandy Harper, Andrew Biss, Tessa Stokes (new one)

For myself, I only desire the following tags for the UK Kindle edition (easily findable in the sig): parallel worlds, nuclear war, armageddon, therapy group, therapy, apocalype, genocide, sci-fi, zombies, science fiction, multiverse

Thanks!


----------



## seventhspell

Nothing new, but thanks to people who tagged my new book in the UK 

I have a new release and would love tags

link is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

tags
paranormal romance, urban fantasy, romantic fantasy adventure, sexy, love story, time travel, immortals, magic

for anyone new my links for older books are,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W

thanks for any tags back


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Paul Hardy said:


> Thanks to one and all for the tags and likes. Especially to Cora Buhlert for the DE ones! I can't reciprocate with DE tags myself, so I did US ones instead (UK ones were already done, of course). Hope that's okay.
> 
> (also, many thanks if you did the translations for tags on my DE page - I especially like 'Weltuntergang', which sounds wonderfully ominous and appropriate for a book about various apocalypses)


Well, it had better sound ominous, since it means "end of the world". And a couple of German tags are usually helpful, since some people enter a German keyword but are not averse to reading an English book, if one pops up.

Thanks for the US tags, BTW.


----------



## RubyGoodnight

I'm caught up with...

Andrew Biss
seventhspell (new book)

If anyone hasn't had a chance to tag mine yet, please use these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006J9FON4

cheap kindle books, fetish erotica, fetish, fantasy erotica, explicit erotica, adult erotica, slave, femdom, female domination, dominatrix


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

seventhspell (new book)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

All caught up.  Want to say Merry Christmas to everyone if I don't post again (if there's nothing new to post during this week).


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks! Merry Christmas to you also Barbara


----------



## Paul Hardy

CoraBuhlert said:


> Well, it had better sound ominous, since it means "end of the world". And a couple of German tags are usually helpful, since some people enter a German keyword but are not averse to reading an English book, if one pops up.
> 
> Thanks for the US tags, BTW.


I've nothing to tag other than random empty walls, so I'll just say thanks again for the end of the world.

And I hope you all enjoy this happy annual holiday!


----------



## seventhspell

Nothing new to tag, but thanks to everyone for tagging this year so far.
Happy holidays


----------



## liam.judge

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Merry Christmas!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I actually got a new novelette up just in time for the holiday rush.

Here's the Amazon UK link and here the Amazon DE link.

Suggested tags: 1930s, action, adventure, cora buhlert, dieselpunk, masked hero, novelette, pulp fiction, pulp, silencer, spicy, thriller, torture, vigilante

Thanks in advance for any tags and happy holidays.


----------



## liam.judge

CoraBuhlert: i tagged your new book on amazon.de but i did not see any tags for it on amazon.co.uk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

liam.judge said:


> Happy holidays everyone


Happy holidays to you too Liam; and Prosperous New Year everyone.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with:

Seventhspell
CoraBuhlert
Dr Barbara
Paul Hardy (I think your tag for apocolype needs an s)
Ruby Goodnight

These are my Amazon UK links

http://amzn.to/b2c0KK
http://amzn.to/aferbq
http://amzn.to/ahQ2Sk
http://amzn.to/hSMi4Y
http://amzn.to/e2Z3Rk
http://amzn.to/e8nnpM

Thanks


----------



## Doctor Barbara

I hope Santa Claus fits down everyone's chimney!

Am caught up - only new one cora x UK site.

For any newbies, here's my info:

Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know:
http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health, medical

Other books:
http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book, medical fiction

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers, medical fiction

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school, medical


----------



## CoraBuhlert

liam.judge said:


> CoraBuhlert: i tagged your new book on amazon.de but i did not see any tags for it on amazon.co.uk


I don't have tagging rights for Amazon.co.uk, only for Amazon.de.

Thanks for the tags, Liam, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up, once more.

Merry Christmas to all.

My book 'ColdSleep' is free until the 28th.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005R40S4M/?tag=kbpst-20]ColdSleep
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005R40S4M/?tag=kbpst-20]ColdSleep
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005R40S4M/?tag=kbpst-20]ColdSleep


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks *DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) and corabulhert


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up only one new was CoraBuhlert which I tagged on UK site


----------



## peggytrentini

liam.judge said:


> CoraBuhlert: i tagged your new book on amazon.de but i did not see any tags for it on amazon.co.uk


Could you pretty please tag my book in the .de store. I have no way of doing so. Would be happy to repay the favor!
Here is my .de link
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0061NCH4W

Tags Berühmtheiten,Hollywood,Gossip,Johnny Depp,Sylvester Stallone,Kevin Costner,Mick Jagger,Billy Idol,Schauspielerinnen,Baywatch,Playboy,Filmstars,berühmte Lebensbeschreibungen,Rock 'n' Roll

Danke, Peggy


----------



## peggytrentini

I would also appreciate any UK tags anyone can supply! Thanks and Happy New Year!

UK Book Link:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004MPRFAW


----------



## liam.judge

peggytrentini: i tagged your book on amazon.de and amazon.co.uk. 
happy new year to you.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the UK tags, Tessa.

Peggy, I just tagged your book in Germany. I also noticed that you got a really nice 5-star review at Amazon.de.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Hope everyone is having some nice time off.

Peggytrent - UK book.

For any newbies, here's my info:

Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know:
http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health, medical

Other books:
http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book, medical fiction

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers, medical fiction

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school, medical


----------



## Paul Hardy

Yay! Actually got to do some tagging this time!

Cora Buhlert (new one, also did US) & Peggy Trentini had some tags.

Jan: thanks for spotting my blind spot on spelling! Can everyone please tag my book with Apocalypse, and downvote Apocalype? 

(And now I shall retreat into the corner in abject shame)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks Paul.


----------



## seventhspell

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks for the UK tags, Tessa.
> 
> Peggy, I just tagged your book in Germany. I also noticed that you got a really nice 5-star review at Amazon.de.


Wow! Since I never look at any of the European sites except the UK I had no idea so thanks for telling me that, and for tagging  
I just never expect to sell anywhere but the US ! (Usually don't LOL)
Today the only new for me was, 
peggytrentini UK only tagged sorry can't tag in DE 
happy new year all


----------



## liam.judge

Nothing new to tag yet.


----------



## seventhspell

Agreed nothing new to tag

for anyone new my links are,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

Thanks for any tags back


----------



## chrisanthropic

Hi everyone, I'm migrating over from the US tagging thread so don't fret it's something NEW! 

I'll go back a handful of pages and start tagging on my end. Thanks!

kindle: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005SSRQX8

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy,


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged your wife's book on Amazon.de


----------



## chrisanthropic

Thanks Cora!  Apparently my tagging rights for both UK and DE are still in the works.  Orders have been placed from the store but not sure how long it takes for tags to show up.  

Actually, I'm confused about that in general.  I have a personal Amazon FR account from a few years back when I purchased a graphic novel for my wife.  I can log in and it recognizes my account but none of the tags I make with that account can be seen by others.  Same things with my UK and DE account too.

Anyhow, once I get those worked out I'll start tagging both UK and DE.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with all the new people.

Happy New Year!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

chrisanthropic


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up with chrisanthropic


----------



## chrisanthropic

Ok, sorry about the delay. I finally got the international tagging rights taken care of. I went 5 pages back. Tagged all of the UK ones and a few DE. I'll go back a few more pages later since there's not that many authors on this thread it seems like.

But for now, I go back to preparing for the push of advertising for the wife's book going free tomorrow.

Also, on the UK page I appear to have received some tags from Chris Howard's book? So could you guys check and/or vote down the following: Chris Howard, Demond, Dryad, Gardening, Ghosts, Love, Magic, Cassandra.

Thanks everyone!

kindle: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005SSRQX8

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## peggytrentini

peggytrentini said:


> I would also appreciate any UK tags anyone can supply! Thanks and Happy New Year!
> 
> UK Book Link:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004MPRFAW


You Rock! Thanks so much! I have already noticed that I am now getting rated there! Happy Prosporous New Year to you!


----------



## peggytrentini

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks for the UK tags, Tessa.
> 
> Peggy, I just tagged your book in Germany. I also noticed that you got a really nice 5-star review at Amazon.de.


Thank you so much! I love and appreciate all the author support. Best of Luck in the New Year


----------



## peggytrentini

Doctor Barbara said:


> Hope everyone is having some nice time off.
> 
> Peggytrent - UK book.
> 
> For any newbies, here's my info:
> 
> Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know:
> http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health, medical
> 
> Other books:
> http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book, medical fiction
> 
> http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers, medical fiction
> 
> http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school, medical


Thanks Dr. Barb!


----------



## liam.judge

chrisanthropic: i voted down the unwanted tags and voted up what you wanted


----------



## winspearj

Hi All

I've been tagging on the US thread, and didn't realise there was a UK thread as well Doh! I shall start back tagging immediately. Here is the link for my UK book.
Many thanks 
Jonathan

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aelfric-Bloodied-Spears-Saga-ebook/dp/B005W0AOYK/


----------



## seventhspell

Hi tagged , winspearj
no one else new to tag

my links for anyone new and thanks for any tags back,
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

thanks for any tags back


----------



## chrisanthropic

Thanks Liam, it seems that the unwanted tags have been taken care of.

Thanks to everyone! We've actually had some UK and DE downloads after going free today! Woooo!

kindle: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005SSRQX8

kindle: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005SSRQX8

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, strong heroine, female author, thieves, drm free, dungeons and dragons, fantasy apprentice, fantasy rogues, fantasy secret society, father and daughter, half elf, fantasy adventure, gray fantasy


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged you at Amazon.de, J.M. Winspear.


----------



## winspearj

Tagged and liked yours at UK Cora.


----------



## Paul Hardy

J M Winspear & Tristan J Tarwater's works now tagged

(thanks for joining the UK thread!)

My link's below... please downvote apocalype and upvote apocalypse (because for some reason my ability to spell deserted me when I set up the tags...)


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

winspearj

Paul Hardy: i voted down unwanted tag, voted up requested tag.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Hi. I was wondering if I could get some tagging and downvoting on one of my titles Soldiers of Legend: Betrayals. The url is http://www.amazin.co.uk/dp/B004ULVH3E Someone tagged it with murder mystery, killing, crime, and a few others like that. I need all of those downvoted. If you could add these instead: superhero, superheroes, superhero fiction, legends, super soldiers, action, adventure, science fiction, fantasy, kindle Thank you in advance. It changed all of my also-boughts.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Just tagged you in Amazon.de, Danielle.


----------



## liam.judge

Danielle Kazemi: i tagged your book on amazon.com with the right tags and just tagged it on amazon.co.uk


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up with the new books / people!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Thank you guys so much. Hopefully this stops the weirdness.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught with tagging and downvoting for Danielle Kazemi

my links for anyone new
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

thanks for any tags back


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello, 

I have caught up. Thanks in advance for any new tags.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## dougiebrimson

Hi Guys, would love some tags for my books if you could.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Fart-Joy-Flatulence-ebook/dp/B006MISNFI/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Crew-ebook/dp/B005GHM820/ref=pd_cp_kinc_1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Top-Dog-ebook/dp/B005GHM13Q/ref=r_sim_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Billys-Log-hilarious-struggle-ebook/dp/B004ZCI9TI/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_3

Thanks in advance.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

dougiebrimson


----------



## Marie S

Thanks for the tags. I think I've caught up with everyone.

Here are my links again.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2


----------



## liam.judge

Marie S: I just checked to make sure i've tagged your books. Both of them have been tagged.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
nothing new to tag.

my links for anyone new
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

thanks for any tags back


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged Adam, Dougie and Marie in DE.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am in US and do have some sales in UK, but almost no sales in other countries. What does it take to sell in other countries? Are there discussion groups for other countries in English? Just wonder what to do...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I think the main issue is that the e-book market in Germany, France, Italy and Spain is still very small compared to the US and UK. Fewer people with e-readers means fewer people to buy your books. The language is an issue as well, though most people in Germany (can't speak for France, Italy and Spain) speak English and many are willing to read in English, if they want to read the book badly enough.

There are e-read and e-book forums in Germany, France, etc..., but they're usually in the language of country which makes it difficult to participate if you don't speak it reasonably well. Here is the link to a German e-book forum.

I actually am in Germany and have plenty of friends who like to read in English. However, I have hardly any sales in my own country, because so few people have e-readers.


----------



## liam.judge

My Finance eBook is free for the next 5 days. Here are the U.S. and U.K. links:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=personal+finance&x=0&y=0

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Hate-ebook/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326724127&sr=1-2


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Happy to see some new folks and new books since end of December. All caught up!

For any newbies, here's my books and tags: Thanks a bunch.

Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and What You Need to Know:
http://amzn.to/vBwTGI - aging, retirement, diet, exercise, healthy living, obesity, womens health, mens health, diabetes, hypertension, nutrition, heart health, medical

Other books:
http://amzn.to/k4xol9 -- romantic suspense, medical story, medical genre, medical drama, infidelity, ebook, Robin Cook, dog lovers, medicine, dogs, divorce, witty book, medical fiction

http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr -- medical story, medical genre, medical drama, Robin Cook, medicine, general fiction, historical fiction, dogs, organ donation, dog lovers, medical fiction

http://amzn.to/rbM3Sm -- memoir, autobiography, divorce, medical story, medical drama, legal suspense, legal drama, family court, custody, legal injustice, medical school, medical


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up once again.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I think the main issue is that the e-book market in Germany, France, Italy and Spain is still very small compared to the US and UK. Fewer people with e-readers means fewer people to buy your books. The language is an issue as well, though most people in Germany (can't speak for France, Italy and Spain) speak English and many are willing to read in English, if they want to read the book badly enough.
> 
> There are e-read and e-book forums in Germany, France, etc..., but they're usually in the language of country which makes it difficult to participate if you don't speak it reasonably well. Here is the link to a German e-book forum.


I appreciate your response, Cora. Looks like, the book has to be translated in the language of a particular country. Now I understand why there are some sales in UK and nothing in other countries, except I think, I had one sale in Germany. Thanks.


----------



## Paul Hardy

The many works of Danielle Kazemi and Dougie Brimson have been tagged in the United Kingdom.

Otherwise, it's been quiet around here...


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there,
nothing new to tag.

my links for anyone new
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

thanks for any tags back


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up once more!


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up


----------



## seventhspell

nothing new


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got a new one: _The Apocalypse Protocol_

Suggested tags: apocalypse, discjockey, DJ, radio, end of the world, cora buhlert, short story, short fiction, punk rock, music, rock music, pop music, first person

Here's the Amazon UK link.

And here's the Amazon Germany link.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up!


----------



## liam.judge

CoraBuhlert: i tagged you in the u.k. and germany


----------



## Arthur Slade

Would love some tagging attention on my new omnibus

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0072IAGR0

Thanks in advance...

Off I go to catch up on my tagging back...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the tags, Liam.

Arthur, I tagged your omnibus in Amazon.de. You've hit the YA fantasy bestseller list over there BTW.


----------



## liam.judge

No prob Cora, good luck with the book.

Arthur Slade: you have no tags to click on yet for your omnibus book.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Arthur Slade said:


> Would love some tagging attention on my new omnibus
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0072IAGR0
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> Off I go to catch up on my tagging back...


Sorry folks: here are the tags: 
young adult horror, horror, norse myths, middle grade, young adult adventure, arthur slade, werewolf fiction

And cool that the book is doing well in GE. Funny, since it's only sold one copy!


----------



## Millard

Some tags on my new one would be awesome:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0070YZ0ZE

beach, bikinis, england, humour, journals, lifeguards, people-watching, summer, surfing, hulk hogan, the ocean, vacation, diaries, frantic planet, shirtless dudes

Cheers.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
CoraBuhlert liked and tagged new on in Uk it only has two ticks now to each tag :-( hope someone else shows up 
Arthur Slade, liked new one in UK but I am the first to tag it ! 
Millard liked and tagged new one

be good if new people showed up to this thread  we are few !

MY links in case anyone new does come along are

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

thanks for any tags back


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up to here and have also tagged any DE links people have posted.

Also, on the UK page I appear to have received some tags from Chris Howard's book? So could you guys check and/or vote down the following: Chris Howard, Demond, Dryad, Gardening, Ghosts, Love, Magic, Cassandra.

Thanks everyone!

kindle: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005SSRQX8

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, thieves, dungeons and dragons, fantasy rogues, strong heroine, female author, half elf, young adult, fantasy secret society, dark fantasy, drm free, kindle


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the tags, everybody. Millard, I tagged you at Amazon.de.



Arthur Slade said:


> And cool that the book is doing well in GE. Funny, since it's only sold one copy!


For a small market like Germany, one sale can be enough to put you on a bestseller list. I was on the Amazon DE (GE is Georgia BTW) bestseller list for historical romance, normally a very competitive category, twice, both times with a single sale.

Even for Amazon UK, two sales can be enough to land you on the list for a less competitive category. For example, I was an Amazon UK top 100 bestseller for lesbian fiction.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Arthur Slade (omnibus book)
Millard

chrisanthropic: the link to vote down your unwanted tags is taking too long to load, but i will try again tomorrow.


----------



## chrisanthropic

Thanks Liam!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

chrisanthropic: the link worked today and i voted down unwanted tags.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up again! Have a good weekend everyone!

-----------------

Mine for the newbies (if there are any!):

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with:

Seventhspell
Cora Buhlert
Arthur Slade (new one)
Millard
chrisanthropic (voted down for you)


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up. I would be very grateful for adding any relevant tags to the jokebook edited by me. Cheers!

Adam


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up today with,

chrisanthropic voted the wrong tags down
Adam Kisiel joke book tags on UK put up as there were none

MY links in case anyone new comes along are

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70
Thank for any tags back


----------



## chrisanthropic

Awesome, thanks everyone for downvoting!  Now to get some new blood around these parts...


----------



## Guest

I'd like to get the following tags at Amazon UK;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00660MU8I - spirituality, fairy tale, volume 1, epic fantasy, fantasy, demon, angel, angeni, angels, adventure, young adult fantasy, supernatural, fiction, crystal shade, ya fantasy
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006GAE4B4 - jack kelly, pale moonlight, 7 post meridiem, 7pm, detective, noir, short story, fiction, 99 cents, series, detective story, new york, 1930, historical fiction, novelette


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Guardian


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Guardian, I tagged you in Amazon.de.


----------



## LizRNewman

Hi. I'd be very grateful if you could tag and like my book as well. Working my way down the list.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Affinity-Shadows-Liz-R-Newman/dp/0983402795/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1318645639&sr=8-1

Blessings, 
Liz


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged and Liked:

LizRNewman


----------



## Millard

In a total "Oh wow, I'm a massive idiot" moment, I've only just realised I somehow missed tagging my first two books on Amazon UK altogether, so if you could help rectify that, that would be awesome.

Frantic Planet: Volume I - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00558RRTE

anthologies, celebrity, satire, flash fiction, reality tv, fame, humor, pop-culture, giants, robots, transgressive, awesome, abduction

Frantic Planet: Volume II - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00558UUKM

anthologies, celebrity, satire, media, loneliness, stalking, terrorism, social embarrassment, rap, pop-culture, serial killers, grief, transgressive

Cheers.


----------



## chrisanthropic

Got you Liz and Millard.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi nice to see some new people tagged, 
Guardian
LizRNewman
Millard

My links for anyone new and thanks for tags back are,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## G L Twynham

First attempt at asking for tag help 

I'm happy to tag back, thank you.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thirteenth-1-ebook/dp/B004MYFT8S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328469241&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Turncoats-Thirteenth-2-ebook/dp/B004MYFT9W/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328469264&sr=1-1


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged you on Amazon DE, Liz, Stuart and G.L. Twynham.


----------



## Paul Hardy

Oooh... new peoples!

Danielle Kazemi (yet more stuff that I somehow missed last time), Cora Buhlert (new one), Arthur Slade, Stuart Millard, Adam Kisiel (the jokebook), Orlanda/Isztvan Szabo, Liz R Newman, Georgia Twynham...

...all got some tags and things and stuff.

For myself, the link's in the sig. Please downvote apocalype and upvote apocalypse. Because I can't spell, for some reason.  

(thanks all you tagging peoples who've already done the tagging thing. You're all wonderful and brilliant and lots of other nice adjectives)


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Millard
G L Twynham


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Nice to see some new people joining the thread! 

All caught up again!

------------------------

Here's mine:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Could you add tags to my young adult urban fantasy?



My tags:

young adult, young adult fantasy, young adult horror, urban fantasy, werewolves, vampires, fast paced, young adult paranormal, paranormal

And my young adult / middle grade fantasy adventure.



Tags: fantasy, fantasy series, fantasy adventure, boy books, magic, dragons, adventure

Thanks,

Theodore


----------



## seventhspell

Hi, 
Caught up with, 
G L Twynham
Teddy Jacobs

My links for anyone new and thanks for tags back are,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Just tagged you in Amazon.de, Teddy.


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Vielen Dank. 


CoraBuhlert said:


> Just tagged you in Amazon.de, Teddy.


----------



## bazmaz

Will get on to tagging the last few pages of this thread. In the meantime, my UK book is

http://www.amazon.co.uk/More-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B0075KOZF4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1328784147&sr=8-4

and if you can find the time to do the same it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Marie S

All caught up.

Here are mine again. Thanks in advance.

FROZEN IN TIME (Blood of the Gods, #1)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-Time-Blood-Gods-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328788790&sr=1-1

Preferred tags: 
ancient greece, historical fantasy, afterlife, reincarnation, nature spirits, vampires, horror, greek mythology, death, sea monsters, greek gods and goddesses, marie symeou, kindle

AGE OF DREAMS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

Preferred tags:
love, fame, coming of age, alcoholism, new romantics, addiction and recovery, self-discovery, celebrity, music business, depression, semi-autobiographical, 1980s, music, marie symeou, singing


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Teddy Jacobs
bazmaz


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged Barry's learn to play ukulele book in Amazon.de


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up only one new was bazmaz

My links for anyone new and thanks for tags back are,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## MartinCrosbie

Thanks everybody, I'll work my way backwards through the list now.
I'm currently sitting at #27 on top FREE UK Downloads right now and #2 on top FREE US Downloads.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006O2P13O

and this is the US link

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006O2P13O


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged you in Amazon.de, Martin.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up,

thanks for any tags back.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up again!

---------------------

Here's mine, thanks:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

MartinCrosbie


----------



## winspearj

Tagged you newbies.
Jonathan


----------



## Kenji

Hello All,

Popping over from the US tag thread. Went back to page 156.

CoraBuhlert - x2 "The Apocalypse Protocol" and "The Spiked Death" (Cora do you have tags for your other books?)
seventhspell - x6
Doctor Barbara - x4
Paul Hardy - x1 and voted down apocalype
RubyGoodnight - x1
M. G. Scarsbrook - x5 (M.G. do you have tags for "The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia" yet?)
liam.judge - x1
Jan Hurst-Nicholson - x6
D.A. Boulter - x6
peggytrentini - x1
chrisanthropic - x1
winspearj - x1
Danielle Kazemi - x1 plus down voted
Adam Kisiel - x2
dougiebrimson - x4
Marie S - x2
dr.s.dhillon - x8
Arthur Slade - x1
Millard - x4
Guardian - x2
LizRNewman - x1
G L Twynham - x2
Teddy Jacobs - x2
bazmaz - x1
MartinCrosbie - x1


----------



## Kenji

Here are my UK books and preferred tags:


 *The Spyder and the Spy* - UK Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller



 *Step Into My Parlor* - UK Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller



 *In A Little Corner Sly* - UK Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller


Thanks again!

Kenji


----------



## chrisanthropic

All caught up to here and have also tagged any DE links people have posted.

Also, on the UK page I appear to have received some tags from Chris Howard's book? So could you guys check and/or vote down the following: Chris Howard, Demond, Dryad, Gardening, Ghosts, Love, Magic, Cassandra.

Thanks everyone!

kindle: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005SSRQX8

Preferred tags are:
fantasy, fantasy series, anti-hero, fantasy adventure, thieves, dungeons and dragons, fantasy rogues, strong heroine, female author, half elf, young adult, fantasy secret society, dark fantasy, drm free, kindle


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up. Tagged:

Kenji


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

I could use some starting tags for my book, 'Supervillain: The Concise Guide' on Amazon UK at:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0076ZZCIC

The tags:

guide, humour, self-help, parody, superhero, funny, heroes, humorous fiction, super villain, funny books

Thanks in advance, and I'll start catching up with the last couple of pages!


----------



## Tess St John

I'm caught up since my last six pages.

Would really appreciate UK tags back.

Eyes of Jade http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eyes-Jade-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B005TD2FW4/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318860485&sr=1-2

Don't Let It Show http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dont-Show-Undercover-Intrigue-ebook/dp/B0058I8IU8/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318861296&sr=1-1

Second Chances http://www.amazon.co.uk/Second-Chances-Are-ebook/dp/B004WTUHTE/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc1

Emma's Chance http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chance-Prologue-Second-Chances-ebook/dp/B005H3F0GO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc2

Thanks so much.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged Tessa St John, Ras Ashcroft and Kenji in Amazon.de.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Hi everyone,

All caught up again with the newbies.

Also, at last, I have a new one out! Please could you give some tagging love to my new release *THE LIFE & LEGEND OF CESARE BORGIA*:



Thanks a lot in advance for all the tags I know it will receive!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Ras Ashcroft
Tess St John
M. G. Scarsbrook (new book)


----------



## seventhspell

Hi Caught up today new for me were,

MartinCrosbie
Kenji
Tess St John got Tess some time ago 
M. G. Scarsbrook new on so good luck

I have a book in the UK that I never bothered having tags for but it really needs some if anyone has the time thanks
Link below

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Combined-books-Spellbinding-Breaker-ebook/dp/B006PAMWDW


----------



## Kenji

All tagged up:

seventhspell - x1
M. G. Scarsbrook - x1 (new release)
Tess St John - x4
Ras Ashcroft - x1

Kenji


 *The Spyder and the Spy* - UK Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller



 *Step Into My Parlor* - UK Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller



 *In A Little Corner Sly* - UK Edition

*Preferred tags:*
short fiction,espionage,intrigue,tales of intrigue,spy stories,spy thriller,erotic romance,mystery and suspense,romantic suspense,romantic thriller,sensual romance,sexy romance,suspense,suspense stories,suspense thriller


----------



## liam.judge

tagged:

seventhspell "combined books..."


----------



## RuthNestvold

Found out about this thread on the other tag thread, and since I've bought from Amazon UK (live in Germany) I can play here too!

BTW, my new story collection "If Tears Were Wishes" is FREE today and tomorrow! (At least I hope it's free in the UK too.)

My books and preferred tags:

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, historical romance, celtic, Britain, Ireland
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA

Now I will go back 5 pages and do some UK tagging. 

Ruth


----------



## RuthNestvold

Whew! I just did the last five pages for those who provided links to UK and DE. 

I'll eventually put some tags in for DE for myself and provide the links, but not tonight anymore ...  

Ruth


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just tagged your at Amazon DE, Ruth.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Just tagged you, Seventhspell.

And thanks for all the tags on my new one, guys -- much appreciated!


----------



## Paul Hardy

And the tags go on! For these people, anyway:

M G Scarsbrook (new one), Ras Ashcroft, Kameron Scott, Ruth Nestvold, Cora Buhlert, Teddy Jacobs, Barry Maz, Martin Crosbie.

For myself, the link's in the sig. Please downvote apocalype and upvote apocalypse. Because I can't spell, for some reason.  Gah


----------



## Kenji

Just checking in to see if we had any newcomers. 

Have a great weekend everyone! 

Kenji


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

RuthNestvold


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Paul Hardy -- downvoted the spelling error  

Otherwise, nothing much new to tag today...


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up with the only new one for me,

RuthNestvold

Thanks to anyone tagging
My links in case we do have any new people are,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## Jim Chaseley

Hi, I've just got the one book and only a few tags I'd like added, thanks.

I'm going to roll my sleeves up and go on a tag-fest of my own.

Please tag my book, Z14 with the following:

humourous science fiction, science fiction, humour, humorous, humorous fiction, sci-fi, scifi, cyborg, offbeat, comedy, fun, aliens, kaboom

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0075YUGNK/

Thank you.

Oh, and while you're there, buy it...it's a good fun read! (Hey, it was worth a try...mwaaahahahah!)


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Jim Chaseley


----------



## seventhspell

tagged Jim Chaseley


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Hi Everyone,

I can't tag in the UK, but I did just tag books from 40+ authors on the US tagging thread. If your book was in the last 5 pages, then I've liked and tagged it.

I have two books in the UK for which I'd love some likes and tags:

_Deadly Obsession_

*Preferred Tags*: romantic suspense, stalking, stalker, suspense thriller, thriller, sexy, widow, kristine cayne, obsessive love, photography,contemporary romance, action, hollywood, celebrity, movie star, sexy romance, romance

*Ebook*: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006SP32Q0

_Hearts and Arrows_

*Preferred Tags*: david g pearce, david wailing, kristine cayne, lexi revellian, lou wellman, short story collection, talli rolland, ann madden-walsh, cecilia peartree, short stories

*Ebook*: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00764VOT4

Thank you all in advance!

~Kristine


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged Jim Chaesly and Kristine Cayne on Amazon DE


----------



## Kristine Cayne

CoraBuhlert said:


> I tagged Jim Chaesly and Kristine Cayne on Amazon DE


Thank you, Cora! I hadn't even thought that anyone here would be able to tag the other EU countries.
I've liked and tagged yours in the US in return.

BTW, I had my author bio translated to German for my author page on Amazon DE. But since I can't read German, I can only hope it doesn't say I'm a blithering idiot


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just took a look at your Amazon.de author page and your bio sounds good to me. Nothing about blithering idiots in there, at any rate.


----------



## Kristine Cayne

CoraBuhlert said:


> I just took a look at your Amazon.de author page and your bio sounds good to me. Nothing about blithering idiots in there, at any rate.


Phew!  Thanks for checking!


----------



## Marie S

Caught up...

Here's mine again. Thanks in advance.

FROZEN IN TIME (Blood of the Gods, #1)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Frozen-Time-Blood-Gods-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328788790&sr=1-1

Preferred tags: 
ancient greece, historical fantasy, afterlife, reincarnation, nature spirits, vampires, horror, greek mythology, death, sea monsters, greek gods and goddesses, marie symeou, kindle

AGE OF DREAMS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Age-of-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005SE2VMS/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

Preferred tags:
love, fame, coming of age, alcoholism, new romantics, addiction and recovery, self-discovery, celebrity, music business, depression, semi-autobiographical, 1980s, music, marie symeou, singing


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Kristine Cayne


----------



## Kristine Cayne

This is great, everyone! Now my book doesn't look so lonely


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up again!


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Unfortunately I cannot tag on de. Tagged new on uk,

best,

Adam


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up the only new one for me today was Kristine Cayne

Thanks to anyone tagging
My links in case we do have any new people are,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## dougiebrimson

Hi all. Any chance of a tag?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Fart-Joy-Flatulence-ebook/dp/B006MISNFI/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Crew-ebook/dp/B005GHM820
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Top-Dog-ebook/dp/B005GHM13Q
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Billys-Log-hilarious-struggle-ebook/dp/B004ZCI9TI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Geezers-Guide-Football-ebook/dp/B004NEVLXE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Barmy-Army-Changing-Football-ebook/dp/B0069VNWJU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eurotrashed-Europes-Football-Hooligans-ebook/dp/B0058EWLP0/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Everywhere-We-Go-Hooligan-ebook/dp/B006JPLIYW/

Huge thanks.


----------



## William Woodall

If everyone could tag and like my new book, I'd really appreciate it. Link is below, and thanks!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged William Woodall's new book on Amazon DE. I think I already tagged everybody else.

If someone could tag my new SF short fiction collection _"He has come back to me..."_, that would be great:

Amazon UK

Amazon DE

Suggested tags: science fiction, first contact, children, teens, sisters, short fiction, astronomer, Cora Buhlert, UFO, short story, flying saucer, collection, aliens, SF


----------



## liam.judge

William Woodall: you have no tags added for your new book.

Caught up with everyone else.


----------



## Keith Houghton

Here I go again ...

*KILLING HOPE* _on UK Amazon_ - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006BZIXZM

*UTH* _on UK Amazon_ - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JZ4UV6/

THANKS!!!

Keith


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Keith, I tagged you in Amazon.de.


----------



## Cody Young

Hi, 
I'm a newbie to kindleboards so just finding my way around at the moment. I live in New Zealand so I can only tag US pages, but I would love some tags for my UK e-book JOHNNY DOESN'T DRINK CHAMPAGNE. It's a paranormal romance with a time-travel theme, it's young adult and it has some vampires in it. Anything remotely connected with those words would be wonderful. 
Here's the link http://www.amazon.co.uk/Johnny-Doesnt-Champagne-Vampires-ebook/dp/B0061YB77E/
Many thanks - I will go to the US pages and look for some of you now.
Cody


----------



## Michael Cargill

Hello kind and beautiful people of the UK. I would appreciate some liking and tagging on these ones if you don't mind. I will, of course, go back and tag others before me.

_Shades of Grey_ - tag as short story, thriller, WW2, fiction
UK

_Diary of a Dork_ - tag as humour, satire, parody
UK

_Shelter from Thunder_ - short story, ww2, luftwaffe
UK


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Keith Houghton
Michael Cargill


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged Cody Young and Michael Cargill at Amazon Germany.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with the flurry of new books!

-------------------

Mine for the new people:

The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia
Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## seventhspell

Hi 
Caught up today with,
dougiebrimson
William Woodall, new one which had no tags so put some on hope they are ok
Keith Houghton
Cody Young
Michael Cargill

Thanks to anyone tagging
My links in case we do have any new people are,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Cody Young


----------



## Marie S

Just tagged Cody. No other new ones for me to tag.


----------



## seventhspell

Nothing new today


----------



## Paul Hardy

Caught meself up again. Tags all round for these lovely people:

Teddy Jacobs (spotted some I’d missed), Tessa Stokes (old book, new tags), Jim Chaseley, Kristine Cayne, William Woodall, Cora Buhlert (new one, and I was first!), Keith Houghton, Cody Young, Michael Cargill

And meanwhile there's that thing I did somewhere in the sig. If possible downvote apocalype and make my eternal shame disappear. 

(thanks to those who already have!)


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

The reason that tags are not showing up is that everyone of you needs to purchase SOMETHING from amazon.uk for your tags to stick on the uk site. Amazon doesn't let you tag or write reviews on the site unless you have made a purchase of some kind.  And for those who don't realize, amazon.uk and amazon.com are different sites...

You can buy used paperbacks and have them sent to a library, school, or anywhere else in the uk. Used books on amazon.uk start at around .01 so you can do this very inexpensively.  Otherwise you should focus your effort in another tagging thread, cause all you are doing here is getting free tags for a large amount of effort and no help to anyone else.  AND you need to hit the "agree with tags" button for them to stick as well.  

Hope this helps! Good luck tagging!


----------



## Paul Dale

Hi,

I've played catchup from page 156. Please could I get a few tags for:

epic fantasy, humour, dragon, dark lord, fantasy humour

The Dark Lord's Handbook (UK Store)

Thanks.

Paul


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged you at Amazon.de, Paul.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Paul Dale said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've played catchup from page 156. Please could I get a few tags for:
> 
> epic fantasy, humour, dragon, dark lord, fantasy humour
> 
> The Dark Lord's Handbook (UK Store)
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Paul


Gotcha tagged up Paul, Think I'm the only one who has so far in the UK. I'd appreciate some love as well.


----------



## Paul Dale

Got you Jack. Now if we could work out how to balance sales between US and UK we'd both be happier


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Paul Dale


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up once again. Good to see this thread moving once more.

My books:
NEW BOOK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

Old books:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

D.A. Boulter (new book)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged D.A.Boulter's new one as well.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up!


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up new for me today were,
Paul Dale
D.A. Boulter new book tagged good luck
Thanks to anyone tagging
My links in case we do have any new people are,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Paul Dale said:


> Got you Jack. Now if we could work out how to balance sales between US and UK we'd both be happier


I agree! This thread is not active enough to check more than once a week...

I appreciate the tagging! For those of you who havn't yet tagged me in the UK I would appreciate it, but I only want a few of my tags tagged. So go to the page and tap TT quickly and just paste this into the box:

epic fantasy, fantasy adventure, ya fantasy, fantasy, talking animals

Thanks so much!!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Nothing new to tag today


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

If anyone is interested in picking up some new ebooks for free, check this out. Nothing new to tag so I figured I would let you know. Check it out: http://www.freepartay.com/


----------



## Andy Conway

Hi all

Finally registered after a year of self-publishing. This thread caught my eye and I am about to start tagging UK authors (just to be clear, it is only a matter of pressing 'Agree with these tags' isn't it?).

Dougie Brimson -- I've started by tagging all your books as I noticed that we have a few things in common: books about football and a line in male-friendly indieroms.

Now that I've made my first post, I'll be able to alter my profile and put up my own titles here, but if anyone wants to tag my titles, they're all on Amazon UK under the name Andy Conway. And if US writers want to tag mine over there, I'll happily return the favour on your titles over here.

Cheers!


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up with the one new person, Andy Conway

my links for anyone new are

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

thanks for any tags back


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Andy Conway

I never use the button to agree with all tags. It never work's for me for some reason. 
I just click on "see all tags" and then click on each one to make sure evry one is counted.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged Andy Conway...


----------



## Andy Conway

Thanks for the tags, guys. I've gone and tagged your titles Matthew, Liam/Gregory and Devon.

Cheers


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Andy Conway said:


> Hi all
> 
> (just to be clear, it is only a matter of pressing 'Agree with these tags' isn't it?).
> 
> Cheers!


No.

The "agree with these tags?" link simply brings up a bunch of pop-up boxes (on the right, next to each tag). If you hover your cursor over those boxes, pop-ups appear where you get to either agree or disagree with the tag associated with that box. If you agree, it's the same as clicking on the box to the left of the tag, which would put a check-mark in it. That will raise the count by one. If you say 'no', you don't agree, that will subtract one from the tag count.

If you get a 'bad' tag--e.g. something not associated with your book, or something derogatory--you can 'vote it down' by disagreeing with it. Other than that, the "agree with these tags?" link is an inefficient way to tag.

Oh, yes. All caught up.


----------



## Andy Conway

Thanks, D.A.

I'd worked out that the Agree with Tags function wasn't working so I clicked every one individually and made sure the number increased. I've doen that with everyone I've tagged now, including all of yours.

CHeers.


----------



## seventhspell

Nothing new today


----------



## liam.judge

Andy: Thanks for tagging my book


----------



## seventhspell

*I have a new release that I would love tagging.*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C

there are tags in place to just click alongside in the boxes Thank you 

otherwise there is nothing new to tag today, where is everybody?


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

seventhspell (new book)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Seventhspell - tagged your new book! Good luck with it!


----------



## GWakeling

Would love some tagging love as I work through this enormous thread! Please find the link here as U.S tags not working: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007JIH0EU



Out of interest....Amazon.com says it'll only show my tags when I purchase something. Being in the UK this is a little difficult as the majority of purchases I want to make have to be made through .co.uk. Has anyone found a way around this? Is there something easy and cheap to buy to make tags publicly available?


----------



## Paul Dale

Caught up. Couple of new ones. I spend more time over in the combined thread these days.


----------



## Arthur Slade

I have two new releases that I'd really appreciate having tags for:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Island-Doom-Hunchback-Assignments-ebook/dp/B007NXBRYK/

and

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Hunchback-Assignments-Boxed-ebook/dp/B007NZIW00

They both have the same set of tags:

award winning, horror, science fiction, steampunk, victorian, young adult fiction, children's literature,

Thanks and may your sales be many... : )


----------



## Paul Dale

Tagged Arthur.


----------



## seventhspell

GWakeling said:


> Would love some tagging love as I work through this enormous thread! Please find the link here as U.S tags not working: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007JIH0EU
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest....Amazon.com says it'll only show my tags when I purchase something. Being in the UK this is a little difficult as the majority of purchases I want to make have to be made through .co.uk. Has anyone found a way around this? Is there something easy and cheap to buy to make tags publicly available?


First thanks to people who tagged my new release, 
today I tagged GWakeling
Arthur Slade
good luck with the new books
To answer the question about tagging on US, a friend of mine in the UK just bought an inexpensive gift voucher on US Amazon and that has enabled her to tag.
It is hard I know good luck


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Arthur Slade (new books)

GWakeling: your tags are working on the u.s. and u.k. forums now, i tagged you on both.


----------



## glennlangohr

I hope I'm doing this right, am I supposed to use my author page or specific book? http://www.amazon.co.uk/-/e/B00571NY5A Thanks, tag time.


----------



## liam.judge

Glenn: You'd be better off posting a link to your author page so you can get all your books tagged.
I tagged and liked all your books a moment ago.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

glennlangohr said:


> I hope I'm doing this right, am I supposed to use my author page or specific book? http://www.amazon.co.uk/-/e/B00571NY5A Thanks, tag time.


Glenn: You have the strangest set of tags. Most don't seem to apply to your books. Perhaps you'd like to give a list of the tags you want.

British Army? Murder Mystery? Children's Books? Police procedural?


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Just tagged:

Glenn Langhor
Arthur Slade
G Wakeling

------------------

Mine for the new people:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## seventhspell

Firstly Glen, yes which tags would be best to do as they are maybe incongruent but hey if that's what you want sing out, also I have a new release
Stone Kisses which I would love tagged.
Thank you 'old faithfuls' we don't seem to be many left 
Tags are there and here is the link as it's not in my signature yet http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C

If we do get new people my other links are

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

and thanks for any tags


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

seventhspell (new book)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up, once again!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged Glenn's books and Tessa's new one in Amazon.de. Arthur, your books don't seem to be available on Amazon.de.

Anyway, I've got a new release, too. It's called _Seraglio_ and here are the Amazon UK and DE links:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007Q71P9U

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007Q71P9U

Suggested tags: 19th century, armenia, eunuch, harem, harem girl, historical fiction, novelette, odalisque, ottoman empire, seraglio, short fiction, slave girl, sultan, turkey, cora buhlert

For new people, my other books are here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=cora+buhlert&x=6&y=21

or here:

https://www.amazon.de/Cora-Buhlert/e/B005F04ZJW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

I am all caught up. I tagged a few new people today too! We are growing again, that is good!  I would appreciate some tags on mine as well, thanks!


----------



## seventhspell

Tagged Cora's new one, good luck with that


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks.


----------



## RuthNestvold

I have a new one that I haven't announced here yet in the UK thread:

"The Future, Imperfect: Short Stories": science fiction, near-future, cyberpunk, dystopia, dystopian, near future, dystopian fiction, short stories
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Future-Imperfect-Stories-ebook/dp/B007JBG84U/

PLEASE DON'T accept the given tags, they're all wrong! And I don't see an option in UK for voting down tags, unfortunately.  So please use TT and copy the tags above. It's way faster anyway. 

My other books and preferred tags:

"Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur": Arthurian, Arthurian fiction, historical fantasy, epic fantasy, fantasy, King Arthur, Tristan and Isolde, Dark Ages, Sub-Roman Britain, celtic, Britain, Ireland
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Yseult-Tale-Love-Arthur-ebook/dp/B006SJLSDA

"Dragon Time and Other Stories": fantasy, fantasy short story, YA fantasy, dragons, witches, princess, fairy tales, young adult, historical fantasy, magic, kindle 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dragon-Time-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B006UMIU8G/

"Looking Through Lace": science fiction, linguistics, xenolinguistics, far future, space exploration, tiptree award, sturgeon award, sociology, sci-fi romance, novella, kindle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Looking-Through-Lace-ebook/dp/B004P5NSKA/

"Never Ever After": fantasy, fantasy short story, fairy tales, celtic, legends, revisionist fairy tales, irish legends, Cinderella, Faerie, short stories
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Never-Ever-After-Stories-ebook/dp/B0072V9HDQ/

"If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories": fantasy, contemporary fantasy, short stories, Egypt, Eugene, Oregon, Taiwan, Taipei, Kindle
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tears-Wishes-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B0078G2EFI/

I will now go back and catch up. 

Ruth


----------



## RuthNestvold

Caught up to here. Thanks in advance for your help, everyone!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Please tag mine from signature. I will reciprocate with US books. Thanks.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged Ruth's new book at Amazon DE


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged new books by:

CoraBuhlert
RuthNestvold


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Liam.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up, thanks for the tags folks! I'll be back soon


----------



## liam.judge

No prob


----------



## Iain Rowan

Hello everyone.

Just been back through the last six pages or so tagging everything in sight.

If you have the time, would appreciate some tagging on Amazon UK for my novel which has just been published:

One Of Us










And for my short story collection, which is on a free promo at the mo:

Nowhere To Go










All existing tags are fine, so you can just TT and copy/paste if easier.

Cheers

Iain


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Just tagged your novels at Amazon Germany, Iain.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Iain Rowan said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Just been back through the last six pages or so tagging everything in sight.
> 
> If you have the time, would appreciate some tagging on Amazon UK for my novel which has just been published:
> 
> One Of Us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my short story collection, which is on a free promo at the mo:
> 
> Nowhere To Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All existing tags are fine, so you can just TT and copy/paste if easier.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Iain


Gotcha all taken care of Iain. Congrats on the new book!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Iain Rowan (new book)


----------



## Iain Rowan

Thanks folks!


----------



## seventhspell

All caught up with,
RuthNestvold new one good luck put the prferred tags on it
Iain Rowan


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Nothing new for me today.  I don't suppose you all could add "Talking animals" to the tags you have already given my book?

Thanks!


----------



## HAGrant

Hello, everybody. I'm on the USA tagging thread.

I don't have UK tagging rights and would greatly appreciate it if a few people could tag my new novella SHADOW STATIONS. Thanks!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RHM2XW


----------



## liam.judge

JackDAlbrecht: i checked and i already had the "talking animals" tag added to your book.


----------



## Rogerelwell

Hi

Liked and tagged 'Osrics Wand' in the UK...


----------



## Rogerelwell

Iain Rowan:

Just liked and tagged your books.

- Roger


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Tags always appreciated on the following (I have a bit of catching up to do)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/As-a-Zombie-Thinketh-ebook/dp/B0070Q83M4/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Free-books-Kindle-greatest-ebook/dp/B0048ELPBC/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-book-love-quotes-ebook/dp/B004IEA284/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged "Free Books" at Amazon.de.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

caught up again. two new books on this thread as well.  Keep em' commin!


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Free books for Kindle


----------



## seventhspell

Hi tagging caught up in UK for
HAGrant
Rogerelwell
Free books for Kindle

My links in case we have new peolple are (first three are most in need) thanks for any tags back

[URL=http://www.amazon.co]http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO[/url]
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

seventhspell (latest book)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!


----------



## Rogerelwell

Tagged and Liked on co uk:

Personal Finance For People Who Hate Personal Finance


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Roger, i've tagged your's also.


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and tagged all the MG Scarsbrook books....on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

All caught up, please tag me back folks.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged Roger Elwell and Mcoorlim (the books that had tags)...


----------



## RGPorter

Got the last few pages. I have a new one out as well.

Scottish Whispers: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007UIWIJG


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up, 
got all your books Mcoorlim put your pref tags on the ones with none
RGPorter there are no tags on your new one if you post what you wnat I will go back and do it.
There are so few on us maintaining this thread wish new people would join us 

My links in case we have new people are (first three are most in need) thanks for any tags back

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## RGPorter

Odd, because when I go back to the page, the tags I originally put in still show up. They should be:


demons, scotland, druids, paranormal romance, paranormal mystery, kindle authors, supernatural romance, celtic romance, highlands


----------



## Rogerelwell

Tagged 'Stone Kisses' (done the others before...)


----------



## Rogerelwell

Liked and tagged all of Mcoorlim's on .co.uk...


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Tagged a bunch of new books today, Wahoo!  Appreciate the reciprocals!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Nothing new to catch up with today... sigh....


----------



## seventhspell

RGPorter said:


> Odd, because when I go back to the page, the tags I originally put in still show up. They should be:
> 
> demons, Scotland, druids, paranormal romance, paranormal mystery, kindle authors, supernatural romance, celtic romance, highlands


Hi RGPorter, 
I just went back on Amazon UK and still no tags are showing for your book but I put the ones in that you asked for and they should be there now. If you have never bought in the UK your tags will not stick even if you can see them. OR something weird is going on. Let me know if the tags i have just done do not show up because they really should LOL
Nothing else to do today adding my sigh too


----------



## LucyFrancis

Hi all. I would appreciate some UK tags on Mending Fences...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mending-Fences-ebook/dp/B0077I0OIG

I'm working my way through the previously requested tags, now that I'm allowed to do so on the UK site.

Thanks!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged Lucy Francis and R.G. Porter at Amazon DE. I also voted down some unsuitable tags such as scottish romance and highland romance on Lucy's book.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged you, Lucy - Welcome to the thread!


----------



## William Woodall

Hi everybody,

I'd really appreciate some UK tags and likes on my books. Here are the Amazon UK links:

The four immediately below are a series so the tags for all of them should be the same. The first one is especially in need:

young adult, christian, middle grade, fantasy, werewolf, texas, books for boys, series, adventure, kindle, coming of age

   

The one down below is my newest one and it isn't part of the series above, so it needs somewhat different tags:

young adult, christian, fantasy, fountain of youth, friendship, alcoholism, adventure, books for boys, kindle, teen


----------



## number12

Here are mine in the UK. I am still working on the list from page 30 but I got through some of them. It is a big list. If I missed you please let me know. I know I went through a huge mess of tabs and hit the tags. If I missed your like let me know as well. 
Please tag Mine
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007DT97E6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007J37RFC
Thank you

Miriam Minger,Saffina Desforges,William Meikle,Manley Peterson,Kenneth Rosenberg,Gertie (Margaret Lake),Jaime Wasserman,Melcom (Mel Comley),Christopher Bunn,Archer (C.S. Marks),Chris Graham,T.S. O'Rourke,Jan Hurst-Nicholson,Lexy Harper,Imogen Rose,Daniel Arenson,Glenn G Thater,William Esmont,Katie Klein,Andrew Ashling,Steve Silkin,George Hamilton,Scott Neumyer,William Meikle,Sidney Williams,Rhynedahll,Dave Conifer,Harry Shannonook


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

LucyFrancis said:


> Hi all. I would appreciate some UK tags on Mending Fences...
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mending-Fences-ebook/dp/B0077I0OIG
> I'm working my way through the previously requested tags, now that I'm allowed to do so on the UK site.


What did you do when you say allowed on UK site, Lucy? Did you buy something from there... If someone can do UK tagging for me, I certainly will be happy to do USA tagging. Thanks.


----------



## laurenhobs

Hey everybody good morning - I m new here with my new cook book ☺
Will continue to work my way up the list further back.

Here is my new book Tags in return are very much appreciated and listed below

http://www.amazon.co.uk/QUICK-EASY-HEALTHY-RECIPES-ebook/dp/B007UIQA72/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1335340151&sr=1-1
Tagged

number12 - cant see tags to your first book listed
William Woodall
M. G. Scarsbrook - wow so many tags congrats ☺
CoraBuhlert
LucyFrancis
JackDAlbrecht
Seventhspell - tagged both .com and co.uk 
RGPorter
Mcoorlim
RuthNestvold
CoraBuhlert
Arthur Slade
D.A. Boulter
Keith Houghton:
Cody Young
dougiebrimson:
Marie S
Kristine Cayne
Jim Chaseley
Ras Ashcroft
Tess St John
Chrisanthropic
MartinCrosbie:
bazmaz:
G L Twynham:
LizRNewman:
Millard:
Guardian:


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up with the couple of new ones,
LucyFrancis
William Woodall got them all
laurenhobs new one good luck

Thanks to anyone tagging
My links in case we do have any new people are,
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I've just re-uploaded my Leon books and uploaded a new one - Bheki. Would love some tags to get them going again.
thanks 

Bheki and the Magic Light Amazon UK http://amzn.to/I3FBRm
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs Amazon UK http://amzn.to/K8Wvfo
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse Amazon UK http://amzn.to/J8HwRN

PS Bheki is free 26 and 27th


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged Jan and Lauren's new one in DE.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged all the new books!

--------------------

Mine for anyone who doesn't have them yet:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Mcoorlim
LucyFrancis
William Woodall
number12
laurenhobs

Jan Hurst-Nicholson: there are no tags on your books
RGPorter: all your books are linked to the U.S. Amazon site


----------



## liam.judge

Hi again. 
Can anyone who hasn't tagged my book yet help me out and click on the link from my signature to tag it?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

Have caught up with

Mcoorlim
RG Porter
Seventhspell
Lucy Francis
William Woodall.

seem to have already got the rest.

Would appreciate tags on these news ones. Thanks.

Bheki and the Magic Light Amazon UK http://amzn.to/I3FBRm
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs Amazon UK http://amzn.to/K8Wvfo
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse Amazon UK http://amzn.to/J8HwRN


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Caught up.

Jan: I copied your tags from the US site as you had no tags on those books.

My Books:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## number12

There were tags missing from my books. I went back and rectified it. Please tag me.

Here are mine in the UK. I am still working on the list from page 30 but I got through some of them. It is a big list. If I missed you please let me know. I know I went through a huge mess of tabs and hit the tags. If I missed your like let me know as well.
Please tag Mine
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007DT97E6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007J37RFC
Thank you


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

@ DA Boulter,

Thanks. I don't know why you couldn't see the tags as they showed up for me.   Another Amazom mystery story  . Thanks so much for going to the trouble of copying them.


----------



## number12

Here are mine in the UK. I went back the six pages and started tagging I would appreciate if mine were tagged. The tags should be there. If they are missing please let me know.
Please tag Mine
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007DT97E6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007J37RFC
Thank you


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

number12 said:


> Here are mine in the UK. I went back the six pages and started tagging I would appreciate if mine were tagged. The tags should be there. If they are missing please let me know.
> Please tag Mine
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007DT97E6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007J37RFC
> Thank you


tagged your books


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

number12


----------



## number12

Here are mine in the UK. Please let me know if I missed any

Please tag Mine
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007DT97E6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007J37RFC

Just released 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007YT3OWQ
Preferred tags: pagan, druid, magick, magic, sorcery, fantasy, dark fantasy, elf

Thank you


----------



## 90daysnovel

Tagged 'Brotherhood (Amber Light Series, Volume 2)' as requested.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED

number12 (new book)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up again!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Just tagged number12.

Meanwhile, I've got a new book as well.

Here's the Amazon UK link and here's the Amazon DE link.

Suggested tags: music, superhero, short story, short fiction, graphic novel, writer, inspiration, creativity, comic book, coffee shop, muse, contemporary fantasy, urban fantasy, rock, grunge


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

CoraBuhlert's new book (Amazon UK and Amazon DE)


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up , 
new ones for Cora and Jan Hurst-Nicholson today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the tags, Liam and seventhspell.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up, thanks for the tags folks!


----------



## liam.judge

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks for the tags, Liam and seventhspell.


No prob. Good luck with the new book Cora.


----------



## 90daysnovel

Tagged Cora's book.


----------



## William Meikle

I've decided to reenter the tagging fray after a long absence, so I'll back up 10 pages or so and start again from there.

I have three new books that could do with some love


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

williammeikle (new books)


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged Cora and williammeikle...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged William Meikle at Amazon DE


----------



## Grace Elliot

I havent visited for a while so went back 5 pages and now have a sore finger! 
I'd love some UK tag love for Eulogy's Secret - here is the link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

Thanks,G x


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged you at Amazon DE, Grace.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Grace Elliot


----------



## Grace Elliot

CoraBuhlert said:


> I tagged you at Amazon DE, Grace.


Wonderful! And thanks Liam, 
Have returned the tag -love!
If you only get the chance to tag one of my books, please go for: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

Thanks, G x


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Grace


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Greetings after awhile - life sometimes gets in the way!

Did this page - some authors whom I had tagged before did have new books, besides new people.

number12  x2
JanHurst x2
Cora new one
seventhspell x2
wmmeikle x3

Will go back more this week.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thanks for tags 

Have caught up with:

Cora Buhlert
William Meikle ( a couple of tags I'd never heard of ) 
Grace Elliot

Bheki and the Magic Light Amazon UK http://amzn.to/I3FBRm
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs Amazon UK http://amzn.to/K8Wvfo
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse Amazon UK http://amzn.to/J8HwRN


----------



## Grace Elliot

Gotya! 
All up to date.

I'd love some tags for Eulogy's Secret - UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA

thanks so much, 
will pay-it-forward.
G x


----------



## 90daysnovel

Tagged Grace.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0080FCR2G/

^ I would appreciate agreement with all existing tags.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Grace and 90days were my only new tags today, I appreciate all the tag backs, folks.

Thanks again!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

I just realized I didn't put my UK links here today: (and last few posts were already tagged).

Thanks for any or all tags!

Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Operation Neurosurgeon: _You never know...who's in the OR_ - http://amzn.to/k4xol9
Outcome, a Novel: _There's more than a hurricane coming..._ - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: _After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know_ - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI


----------



## Cody Young

Please tag
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Voyages-Merchant-Prince-Secrets-ebook/dp/B007YT3OEY
Many thanks


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:


Cody Young


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up with the few but welcome new ones,

williammeikle
Grace Elliot
90daysnovel
Doctor Barbara got the lot

My links in case we have new people are thanks for any tags back

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Today got:
DABoulter x1
JanHurst new ones x3
laurenhobs x1
DrDln Mending Fences (cool cover)
WilliamWoodall x5
RGPorter x3 (already got the other 3)

Thanks Seventhspell and all for any/all tags!

Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR - http://amzn.to/k4xol9
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI


----------



## MT Berlyn

I didn't see the UK thread here for tag exchange, so will begin right away with UK tagging and liking. I did two books on the UK earlier from the U.S. thread. Thanks much for any exchanges! 

Edited to add: I found that the UK site will not allow a *like* because I haven't made a purchase on the UK account. I have clicked *like* on the same books earlier on U.S. Amazon, so there is a *like* for each book. I am, however, able to leave tags with no problem at all on both U.S. and UK. 

UK Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Evangeline-Heresy-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B006GEIHHM


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Thayer Berlyn


----------



## Doctor Barbara

PaulDale x1
AndyConway x 7

Thanks all for any tagging:

Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR - http://amzn.to/k4xol9
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI


----------



## dotx

I'd appreciate tagging (some tags are hidden) and clicking the Like button, please!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-They-Did-bloggers-ebook/dp/B007I4AU2Y/%3Ftag%3dwwmtool1-20

Thanks!

Off to tag some books!


----------



## MT Berlyn

Something very mysterious is happening on my UK page.  For several weeks, the tags have gone up and down consistently every two to three days.  Some will change from 5 to 3, then to 4 and back down to 1.  Again, it is a very consistent pattern.  As of this writing, they are even at 1 tag a piece.  It seemed to start just after both reviews were down-voted by 1.  In an odd way, it is almost fascinating, but still very weird.  If those who share tags and are from the UK would click the *like* button as well, which I assume cannot be altered, I would so appreciate it.  I have clicked *like* on each book on the U.S. site that I have tagged.  As mentioned previously, the UK won't allow a "like" unless a UK Amazon purchase has been made, but will allow tags, so I've done those back 5 pages and will keep up as new requests appear on this thread.

Thanks


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged Thayer Berlin and Diana Bocco at Amazon.de. I also wanted to tag Doctor Barbara, but it turned out that I already had tagged her books.


----------



## pavb2

I would be grateful for a few likes & tags will go back & return the favour

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Render-Unto-Caesar-ebook/dp/B006TZ0H30/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334778448&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nocturne-Number-Eight-Twenty-ebook/dp/B006TZ69MS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334153788&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bodhisattva-of-Carraigmore-ebook/dp/B007KB0CAA/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332269300&sr=1-4

Paul A.


----------



## MT Berlyn

I think there is a glitch on the UK Amazon site.  My tags for others show up as a red check when I sign in, and when I sign out and check on them, they do not show.  Mine haven't moved from an even 1, so I am sure it is a glitch.  I will check tomorrow, as I just tagged and they are not showing up for others.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello,

I was wondering if I could ask you to type these tags to my new release on amazon.co.uk "A few days in Krakow" (i cannot tag on UK):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-few-days-Krakow-ebook/dp/B00813MLKA

cracow
cracow travel guide
krakow
krakow travel guide
cracow guidebook
eyewitness travel guide
eyewitness travel guides
krakow guidebook

Thank you very much! Adam


----------



## pavb2

Krakow tagged and liked Adam

Paul A.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

dotx
pavb2
Adam Kisiel

pavb2: i tagged your books on amazon.com. Do you have any amazon.co.uk links for your books?


----------



## pavb2

Thanks Adam UK links

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Render-Unto-Caesar-ebook/dp/B006TZ0H30/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334778448&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nocturne-Number-Eight-Twenty-ebook/dp/B006TZ69MS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334153788&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bodhisattva-of-Carraigmore-ebook/dp/B007KB0CAA/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332269300&sr=1-4

Paul A.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Tagged dotx x1, pavb2 x3.

Adam, u need to buy something from the UK site. I bought a used book & actually a lot of those used book companies are in the US so it shipped from the US (so shipping is cheap, too).

Thanks all for any tagging:

Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR - http://amzn.to/k4xol9
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thayer Berlyn said:


> I think there is a glitch on the UK Amazon site. My tags for others show up as a red check when I sign in, and when I sign out and check on them, they do not show. Mine haven't moved from an even 1, so I am sure it is a glitch. I will check tomorrow, as I just tagged and they are not showing up for others.


As Doctor Barbara said, you have to buy a physical book from the respective site before you can tag and like. That's why I only tag for Amazon DE, because that's where I have tagging rights.

Tagged Adam and Paul BTW.


----------



## pavb2

Tagged a few more don't mean to go off topic but do people think reviews, likes and tags improve sales much?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Nobody knows for sure. The tags are believed to increase visibility and help browsers find your book - at least that's the theory. Nobody knows what the "likes" do.

Reviews do seem to have an effect, because whenever one of my stories gets a good review, I get follow-up sales. It's not a whole lot and I might have gotten the sales anyway, but it seems to me as if the reviews have had an effect.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up. 
Thayer Berlyn

dotx , I put different tags on and downvoted what was there, have you seen the tags they are all about a crime novel !

pavb2

Adam Kisiel

Thanks for any tags back from new people

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Nothing new but Happy Mother's Day to all Moms!

Thanks for any tagging:

Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR - http://amzn.to/k4xol9
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hello. I would be very grateful for tagging my guidebook:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-few-days-Krakow-ebook/dp/B00813MLKA

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Got it Adam.

Thanks for any tagging:

Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR - http://amzn.to/k4xol9
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Larissa

Went back and tagged the last five pages. Here's my information for tagging!

Please, please *PLEASE* make sure *NOT TO VOTE FOR ALASKA, ALASKA PURCHASE*, or any other unrelated tags!

Here are the correct tags: paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen

Here are the links:

UK version: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336169834&sr=8-1

DE version: http://www.amazon.de/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337199590&sr=1-1


----------



## seventhspell

Nothing new to tag :-(


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Just tagged Larissa in Amazon DE.


----------



## Anne James

I've been on the US side of this tag thread and it's great! I will do my best to help the authors here the same as I did on the US one. I appreciate the same! Thanks!


----------



## Anne James

And here is the link to my book on amazon UK - I hope I did this right!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mia-The-Bradshaw-Clan-ebook/dp/B007OPIK06/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337218216&sr=1-2


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up again!

---------------------

Mine for any new people:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Larissa (U.K. and DE tags)
J.A. McCorkle


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Larissa tagged your UK book.

Thanks for any tagging:

Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR - http://amzn.to/k4xol9
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI


----------



## Anne James

Ok, I started going down the list on page 30, but it will not let me 'like' the books until I make a purchase on that account. So I tried to buy a book and it tells me that it is only available to UK customers! What am I doing wrong? Want to help!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You can only purchase e-books at your regional Amazon (probably US in your case). 

In order to be able to like and tag at Amazon UK, DE, etc... you have to purchase a physical object (a used book for 50 pence is okay). Some people have bought a physical book at Amazon UK and had it sent to a charity shop to get tagging rights.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up. Could you add (type in manually) and upvote tag:

cracow guide book

to my title "A few days in Krakow"?

Thanks in advance!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/A-few-days-Krakow-ebook/dp/B00813MLKA


----------



## liam.judge

Adam: I added "cracow guide book" to your list of tags.


----------



## Paul Hardy

Hi all!

Well, apologies for not tagging for a while... but six pages back seems to just about reach my last posting, so it turns out I haven't missed anyone. The following nice people now have some extra tags:

Paul Dale, Cora Buhlert, D A Boulter, Andy Conway, Tessa Stokes, Geoffrey Wakeling, Arthur Slade, Glenn Langhor, Ann Grant, Iain Rowan, Ruth Nestvold, Michael Coorlim, R G Porter, Lucy Francis, William Woodall, Omar Pina Pena, Lauren Hobs, Janet Hurst-Nicholson, Sean Campbell, William Meikle, Barbara Ebel, Cody Young, Thayer Berlyn, Diana Bocco, Paul A Barron, Adam/Agnieszka Kisiel, Larissa Hinton, J A McCorkle

And, as ever, my own little book would love to be tagged. And the mis-spelt tag of Apocalype would like to be downvoted into oblivion.

Thanks all!


----------



## seventhspell

How is it possible no one wants tagging on their books in the UK ? No one to tag today :-(


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All these potential tags to give... and no one to give them too...


----------



## theaatkinson

started the tagging marathon again after many months absence. Making my way down the thread like a newb. grin.

Any tags would be appreciated:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Formed-novella-betrayal-ancient-ebook/dp/B004PVSOZS/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Water-Witch-Elemental-Series-ebook/dp/B007UFXLXG/

tags for Throwing Clay Shadows
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwing-Shadows-historical-paranormal-ebook/dp/B005HZL3CM/
historical fiction, fiction, kindle authors, paranormal, reincarnation, romance, supernatural, womens fiction, relationships


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

theaatkinson


----------



## D.A. Boulter

caught up

Diana Bocco's book has a bunch of murder mystery tags on it that don't belong.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007I4AU2Y

Voted them down.


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up with the only new one, theaatkinson put your preferred tags on Clay Shadows some weird ones up there


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged Thea Atkinson at Amazon DE.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged theaatkinson...


----------



## GWakeling

Whew! Everyone tagged from Page 167 - all caught up now.

I would appreciate any tags on my co.uk (http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007JIH0EU) and my .com (sig).

Thanks all!


----------



## theaatkinson

hmmm. thought I did put the preferred tags because I noticed some odd ones. ah well. here tis again. many thanks for catching and not clicking because If they're not matching, they're a bugger to get off again.

tags for Throwing Clay Shadows
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwing-Shadows-historical-paranormal-ebook/dp/B005HZL3CM/
historical fiction, fiction, kindle authors, paranormal, reincarnation, romance, supernatural, womens fiction, relationships


----------



## liam.judge

Caught up with everyone's books.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

GWakeling said:


> Whew! Everyone tagged from Page 167 - all caught up now.
> 
> I would appreciate any tags on my co.uk (http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007JIH0EU) and my .com (sig).
> 
> Thanks all!


I love your cover GW! I am all caught up. Thanks for all the tags and likes


----------



## writergirlNC

Hi, would love to add mine as well. Thanks tons and will tag everyone's. Tags that I want are: suspense, psychological suspense, thriller, romantic suspense, romance, FBI fiction, mystery....any others you feel are appropriate. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Intentional-Stranger-ebook/dp/B0081J0KMU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337135970&sr=8-1


----------



## woulfe

I can't believe the great support and the community spirit on this forum, absolutely brilliant. I have only just published my first book and would really appreciate some tags on amazon uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Perfect-Companion-Understanding-ebook/dp/B0083J6YZ0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337976867&sr=8-1

hope this is the right way to do it as the cover in my signature is linked to .com

will go back and start tagging the last 5 pages

Thanks!


----------



## Larissa

Thanks everybody for tagging my book! I tagged some books I might have to buy. 

Here are the correct tags: paranormal, paranormal fantasy, fantasy, short story, poetry, short story collection, young adult, young adult fantasy, fantasy fiction, teen

Here are the links:

UK version: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336169834&sr=8-1

DE version: http://www.amazon.de/Everblossom-Short-Poetry-Anthology-ebook/dp/B005H5GKIY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1337199590&sr=1-1


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged J.J. Oxendine and Woulfe at Amazon DE


----------



## GWakeling

JackDAlbrecht said:


> I love your cover GW! I am all caught up. Thanks for all the tags and likes


Thanks! I had the world's worst cover (created by myself) until last weekend. Then I found an artist, and within three days had this new cover which I absolutely love...and it only cost $55!! Bargain in my eyes


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged G. Wakeling at Amazon DE as well. Sorry, I must have missed your book earlier.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

J.J. Oxendine
woulfe


----------



## woulfe

Thanks for the tags!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Perfect-Companion-Understanding-ebook/dp/B0083J6YZ0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338045173&sr=1-1

I have tagged up to date!


----------



## seventhspell

theaatkinson said:


> hmmm. thought I did put the preferred tags because I noticed some odd ones. ah well. here tis again. many thanks for catching and not clicking because If they're not matching, they're a bugger to get off again.
> 
> tags for Throwing Clay Shadows
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Throwing-Shadows-historical-paranormal-ebook/dp/B005HZL3CM/
> historical fiction, fiction, kindle authors, paranormal, reincarnation, romance, supernatural, womens fiction, relationships


Hi first for Thea here's what your tags look like today as I went to downvote some of the weird ones

Check the boxes next to the tags you consider relevant or enter your own tags in the field below 
historical fiction(6)
kindle authors(6)
1950s(5)
1960s(5)
1970s(5)
brit grit(5)
charity(5)

crime(5)
growing up(5)
humour(5)
noir(3)
paranormal(3)
reincarnation(3)
relationships(3)

womens fiction(3)
romance(2)
short stories(2)
supernatural(2)
fiction(1)
Agree with these tags?

Your tags: 
fiction, historical fiction, kindle authors, paranormal, reincarnation, relationships, romance, supernatural, womens fiction

Also NEW for me today and tagged were
GWakeling saw some new tags so tagged them
J.J. Oxendine
woulfe


----------



## seventhspell

Forgot to put my links in my message above LOL

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

thanks for any tags back


----------



## pavb2

Thanks to everyone I'm also up to date all tags & likes much appreciated

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Render-Unto-Caesar-ebook/dp/B006TZ0H30/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334778448&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nocturne-Number-Eight-Twenty-ebook/dp/B006TZ69MS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1334153788&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Bodhisattva-of-Carraigmore-ebook/dp/B007KB0CAA/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332269300&sr=1-4

Paul A.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up again!

------------------------------

Mine for anyone new:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

GWakeling said:


> Thanks! I had the world's worst cover (created by myself) until last weekend. Then I found an artist, and within three days had this new cover which I absolutely love...and it only cost $55!! Bargain in my eyes


It is great how things can work out

Good artists are easy to find these days, and I would rather focus on the writing part of this job


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Thanks to all good people who tagged my stuff. Caught up.

Best,

Adam


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I would appreciate UK authors with tagging help for UK kindle and will be happy to help with USA kindle. Thanks.
•ForKINDLE-UK


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
I'm bumping the thread


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Caught up again! My book is free today on Amazon, if ya'll can help me spread the word it would be greatly appreciated ;-)


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Hi there,

Posted in the other Tagging thread, late last night, and didn't see this one until this morning.

I would be really grateful if you could tag my latest book, on the Amazon UK site. I will return the favour throughout the day.

The Whispering Tombs - A Quality Times Novella http://amzn.to/KANcEX

Thank you in advance!


----------



## liam.judge

JackDAlbrecht: I will mention your book to my friends on Twitter
garam81: I tagged your book


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Liam, thank you very much!

Have had ill children with me today so I'm just now able to return the favour and tag everyone on the list.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged you in Amazon DE, Gayle. And don't sweat it about the tagging. Take care of your sick kid first and then tag when you have time.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with tags for

garam81
G Wakeling
theaatkinson
JJ Oxendine
Larissa
pavb2

If you could just tag these three recent uploads I would appreciate it. 

Bheki and the Magic Light Amazon UK http://amzn.to/I3FBRm
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs Amazon UK http://amzn.to/K8Wvfo
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse Amazon UK http://amzn.to/J8HwRN


----------



## writergirlNC

J.J. Oxendine said:


> Hi, would love to add mine as well. Thanks tons and will tag everyone's. Tags that I want are: suspense, psychological suspense, thriller, romantic suspense, romance, FBI fiction, mystery....Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Intentional-Stranger-ebook/dp/B0081J0KMU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337135970&sr=8-1


A little confused...not sure if it is from here, but some people are tagging my book drugs, murder, Brighton and Sherlock....have no idea why. It could just be some random person who has never read my book and just placed tags. Has nothing to do with my book. If you see these tags, please do not use them. The only tags I want are: suspense, psychological suspense, thriller, romantic suspense, romance, FBI fiction, mystery. Thanks for those who have tagged my book...appreciate! BTW, can someone tell me how to get those other tags off that don't go with it?


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Hi JJ,

I've not tagged yours yet, though I will now do it. 

I've had random tags which had nothing to do with my books, sadly. I don't know if there is a way to get rid of them. I certainly would like to know if there is.

I'll go and add the tags you mentioned right now.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Cora - Sorry, didn't see your post. Thanks very much. I shall do likewise.  (Very much appreciated the DE tagging!)

Kids in bed now. Have managed to tag quite a few. 

Jan - Thanks very much. Will return the favour asap.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

liam.judge said:


> JackDAlbrecht: I will mention your book to my friends on Twitter
> garam81: I tagged your book


thank you so much Liam


----------



## liam.judge

No prob Jack.

garam81: no prob, thanks for tagging mine.

To everyone wanting to know how to vote down any unwanted tags:
When you get to where the tags are on the product page, under the final tag, click on where it say's:
"Agree With These Tags?", here you can either vote to keep the tag there or vote it down. 
If enough people vote it down then Amazon should remove it soon. 

TAGGED:

Jan Hurst-Nicholson (new books)


----------



## seventhspell

I'm up to date 
my links for any one new

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

Thanks for any tags back


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up...


----------



## The 13th Doctor

SeventhSpell, tagged yours.


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Been gone for 3 weeks (in England & Norway) - not a bad catch-up:

Woulfe x1 - nice cover (check out my Chesapeake at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com - am a dog lover and have 3).
theaatkinson x3
gwakeling x1
JJOxendine x1
garam81 x2

Thanks for any tagging:

Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR - http://amzn.to/k4xol9
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Nothing new to tag?


----------



## seventhspell

just bumping the thread


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Nothing new to tag, but good idea to bump the thread.

Thanks for any tagging:

Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR - http://amzn.to/k4xol9
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Nothing new to tag, but good idea to bump the thread.

Thanks for any tagging:

Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR - http://amzn.to/k4xol9
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

No one wants their book tagged in the UK today?


----------



## seventhspell

I'm up to date
my links for any one new

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

Thanks for any tags back


----------



## liam.judge

Nothing new today.


----------



## Tess St John

I am caught up! Thanks for any tags back!

 

Liam...I could not find your uk books links Dr. Din...the link you gave sends us to all your books, but once I clicked on one of those, I didn't see any tags. Let me know and I will tag all of you (I might have already long ago, I used to be very active here, but it had gone dead for a while).


----------



## seventhspell

I'm up to date
my links for any one new

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70

Thanks for any tags back


----------



## Tess St John

Seventhspell, there was only one of yours I hadn't got...I tagged it now!!


----------



## liam.judge

Tess St. John: sorry about that, i think the link in my signature is just for the U.S. amazon 'site.
Here is my U.K. link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Personal-Finance-People-Hate-ebook/dp/B003R7LAI4/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339928395&sr=1-2


----------



## Tess St John

Liam, I had already tagged you in the UK... !!!  Must have done it a while back when I was active on this thread!

Have a great day!


----------



## Grace Elliot

I havent visited for a while, but well into catching up. 
Here are my links:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hopes-Betrayal-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0084ND8ZY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959737&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959759&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959814&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Pies-historical-trivia-ebook/dp/B006IDCSBC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959834&sr=1-1

Thank you everyone, back again soon,
G x


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged _Cat Pies_ and _Hope's Betrayal_ at Amazon DE, Grace. I already tagged the other two.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Caught up - Liam x1 the UK site!

Please use these preferred tags for *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR* - http://amzn.to/k4xol9

romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

For these books, the tags on the pages are fine:
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI
Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Any or all tags are much appreciated!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up for today!


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Tess & Barbara, i've tagged yours also.

Tagged Grace.


----------



## Tess St John

Caught up!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Thank you so much, this thread isnt as fast moving as the Amazon US one, but will keep checking in for new books.
Here are my UK links:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hopes-Betrayal-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0084ND8ZY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959737&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959759&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959814&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Pies-historical-trivia-ebook/dp/B006IDCSBC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959834&sr=1-1


----------



## dotx

D.A. Boulter said:


> caught up
> 
> Diana Bocco's book has a bunch of murder mystery tags on it that don't belong.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/tags-on-product/B007I4AU2Y
> 
> Voted them down.


Thanks! I have no idea how those tags showed up there


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Still caught up - will mention this thread on the US combined site!

Please use these preferred tags for Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR - http://amzn.to/k4xol9

romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

For these books, the tags on the pages are fine:
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI
Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Any or all tags are much appreciated!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Need some new ones to tag...


----------



## MacMill

I'm going back to tag the previous pages:

Please like and tag my books too:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ways-Merely-Exist-Matters-ebook/dp/B00892BFEQ/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultimate-Guide-Business-Keeping-ebook/dp/B008CFK9L0/ (tags for this book:	
new business enterprises, entrepreneurship, internet-business, motivational, inspirational, business success, small business, start a business)

Thank you,


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

MacMill


----------



## seventhspell

Hi caught up with,
Grace Elliot got two not tagged previously
got you Angel I mean MacMill 

I have a new release http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bartholomew-Pikes-Spell-Book-ebook/dp/B008D1TCI4

Thanks for any tags back

Old links for new taggers, thanks 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged you in Amazon DE, Mac.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Am mentioning this thread on the US combined site!

Caught up - MacMill and Seventhspell's new one.

Please use these preferred tags for *Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR* - http://amzn.to/k4xol9

romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

For these books, the tags on the pages are fine:
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI
Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Any or all tags are much appreciated!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I also tagged Tessa's new one and some of Barbara's that I missed at Amazon DE.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

seventhspell (new book)


----------



## Grace Elliot

Up-to-date. Thanks to everyone for the UK tags. Amy is right, it's a great idea to start mentionning this thread on the US one - to drum up some new faces. Will do!

Posts: 1121

Grace Elliot - gripping historical romance.

Re: UK: Author Tag Exchange (Readers Welcome!)

« Reply #4283 on: June 18, 2012, 02:31:30 PM »

QuoteModifyRemove

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hopes-Betrayal-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0084ND8ZY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959737&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959759&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959814&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Pies-historical-trivia-ebook/dp/B006IDCSBC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959834&sr=1-1


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Am caught up and just bumping the thread to the top. 
Also, am still mentioning this thread on the US combined site!

Please use these preferred tags for Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR - http://amzn.to/k4xol9

romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

For these books, the tags on the pages are fine:
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI
Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Any or all tags are much appreciated!


----------



## seventhspell

Bumping thread 
I have a new release http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bartholomew-Pikes-Spell-Book-ebook/dp/B008D1TCI4

Thanks for any tags back

Old links for new taggers, thanks
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## Tess St John

I am caught up! Thanks for any tags back!


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged all the new books -- good luck with them! 

------------------------

Mine for anyone who doesn't have them yet:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got a new book to tag, namely _The Hidden Castle_.

Here is the Amazon UK link and here is the Amazon DE link.

Suggested tags: fantasy, epic fantasy, heroic fantasy, Cora Buhlert, short stories, sword and sorcery, magic, mercenary, princess, sword, blade, castle, short fiction


----------



## liam.judge

CoraBuhlert: I tagged your new book on Amazon UK and Amazon DE


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks Liam.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got your new book, Cora - best of luck with it!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Cora, got your new book. Good luck.

Please use these preferred tags for Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know...who's in the OR - http://amzn.to/k4xol9

romantic suspense, medical drama, medical suspense, romantic comedy, suspense, dog lovers, Tennessee, infidelity, Michael Crichton, Robin Cook, witty

For these books, the tags on the pages are fine:
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... - http://amzn.to/qhJ3gr
Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know - http://amzn.to/vBwTGI
Chester the Chesapeake - http://amzn.to/rIo6zF
Chester the Chesapeake - Summertime - http://amzn.to/sDUgh6
Chester the Chesapeake - Wintertime - http://amzn.to/rjgyLP
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy (The Chester the Chesapeake Series) - http://amzn.to/HWFk51

Any or all tags are much appreciated!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks M.G. Scarsbrook and Doctor Barbara.


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up with Cora's new one good luck with it.

My links for anyone new, thanks for any tags back.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bartholomew-Pikes-Spell-Book-ebook/dp/B008D1TCI4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks Tessa.

I'm still all caught up.


----------



## liam.judge

No prob Cora, good luck with your new book.

Still caught up.


----------



## seventhspell

Nothing new


----------



## NatashaStorm

Hey everyone!

I'm Natasha, a new self-published author definitely in need of a little help. I've gone through and tagged everyone on this last page here.

Here's me: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lustbound-Eves-Grotto-Series-ebook/dp/B008GTHMR6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341352521&sr=8-1

(any of these tags: erotic romance, erotic fantasy, alpha female, magic, erotica romance, romance, fantasy romance, 50 shades of grey, sexy)

Thank you so much!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged you at Amazon.de, Natasha.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

NatashaStorm


----------



## EllieP

Hi I would like to join this, I will go through and tag everyone on the list as it's not very long , my book is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Millie-Reinvented-ebook/dp/B008H5IF7U
thank you for any tags.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just tagged you at Amazon DE, Ellie.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

EllieP


----------



## damirlaurentiu

Please tag and like my books on amazon uk if you find the time
I will start tagging books in this thread.

My books on UK are :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008HJH8O2

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008BUHD24

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0089EBF8A

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00850ZPCA

Thank you.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

damirlaurentiu


----------



## Grace Elliot

Bump, bump - caught up. 
I'm also mentionning this thread on the busy US tagging thread - some authors are asking for UK tags there, so trying to encourage them over here.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hopes-Betrayal-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0084ND8ZY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959737&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eulogys-Secret-Huntley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005XD5IBA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959759&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959814&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Pies-historical-trivia-ebook/dp/B006IDCSBC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339959834&sr=1-1


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have yet another new story out. I've been digging up and republishing backlist stories, that's why I put them out so quickly.

Anyway, this one is called _Under the Knout_. The Amazon UK link is here, Amazon DE is here.

Suggested tags: Russia, Czarist Russia, 18th century, whipping, flagellation, ballet, dancing, ballerina, historical fiction, torture, Cora Buhlert, short story, short fiction, serf, dancer,


----------



## liam.judge

Cora: I tagged your new book on the UK page, but The DE link you gave goes to the same url as the UK link.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up!


----------



## seventhspell

Caught up with 
Cora's new one
NatashaStorm
Ellie
damirlaurentiu

My links for anyone new, thanks for any tags back.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bartholomew-Pikes-Spell-Book-ebook/dp/B008D1TCI4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## Shaun4

Hi everyone.

I'm hopping over from the other tagging thread. Here are mine:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Cell-ebook/dp/B0076SLDMI/
vampire, horror, prison, jailbreak, prison break, escape, adventure, thriller, vampire horror, monster, scary, gore, crime, indie, canada

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bone-Soup-ebook/dp/B0086Y65GU/ 
fantasy, dark fantasy, short story, short, indie, teen, medieval, magic, supernatural

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Right-Behind-You-ebook/dp/B007MRMNJK/ 
thriller, suspense, killer, serial killer, crime, scary, psycho, murder, short story, short, indie

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Heads-Up-ebook/dp/B008DZ11MK/ 
thriller, suspense, police, investigation, serial killer, killer, crime, murder, short story, short, indie, procedural, cops, mafia, psycho

Now to catch up on the last few pages of this thread! Edit: caught up back to page 169.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the tags, everyone. Also thanks for pointing out that I messed up the Amazon DE link. I fixed it now in the original post. Here it is again.

I also tagged Shaun's books at Amazon DE.


----------



## Jena H

Hi, folks. I saw the 'call to arms' on the US tag thread, so I thought I'd pop in here and join. I'll go back 3-4 pages and begin tagging the US versions of books. (*Note:* I can't tag on the UK site, so if that disqualifies me from being here, let me know and I'll go quietly.  )

Here are my books in UK.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just tagged yours at Amazon DE, Jena H. And I don't have tagging rights for Amazon UK either, just for DE, nonetheless I hang out here all the time.


----------



## martyinmaui

Hi all,

I've been participating in the US Tagging since April but this is my first visit here. Can't believe I neglected to include my UK links up to now - especially considering how many UK readers I have at my blog.  I've gone back 5 pages and tagged/liked everyone and I'll be sure to stop by here and catch up when I work on the US side as well.

Here are my links - thanks in advance!

Stepping Stones to Greater Resilience: A guide to cultivating the skills that empower you to avoid getting sidetracked by life's inevitable challenges and thrive as a result of the experience.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/

Inspirational Words of Wisdom for Challenging Times
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged yours at Amazon DE as well, Marguerita.


----------



## Jena H

CoraBuhlert said:


> I just tagged yours at Amazon DE, Jena H. And I don't have tagging rights for Amazon UK either, just for DE, nonetheless I hang out here all the time.


Denmark, eh?? Thanks! I'm hoping that every little click and tag helps.  I've gone back to page 170 and tagged all the ones I'm able to click. Meantime, I appreciate all the tags from across the pond. Cheers!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Jena H said:


> Denmark, eh?? Thanks! I'm hoping that every little click and tag helps.  I've gone back to page 170 and tagged all the ones I'm able to click. Meantime, I appreciate all the tags from across the pond. Cheers!!


Germany actually. Denmark has the country designation DK and doesn't have an Amazon of its own so far.


----------



## Jena H

CoraBuhlert said:


> Germany actually. Denmark has the country designation DK and doesn't have an Amazon of its own so far.


Good to know. I learned something today. That means I can take the rest of the evening off.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Shaun4
CoraBuhlert (Amazon DE link)
Jena H
martyinmaui


----------



## Shaun4

CoraBuhlert said:


> Thanks for the tags, everyone. Also thanks for pointing out that I messed up the Amazon DE link. I fixed it now in the original post. Here it is again.
> 
> I also tagged Shaun's books at Amazon DE.


Thanks for that! I recently had my first .de sale, maybe it was because of you! I also sorted through the German and tagged yours to return the favour.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Shaun4 said:


> Thanks for that! I recently had my first .de sale, maybe it was because of you! I also sorted through the German and tagged yours to return the favour.


Thanks and congrats on the DE sale. The German e-book market is still small, so any sale there is an event.


----------



## liam.judge

Still caught up.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

Only a few new today, figured i had better put my name back in the mix.  Thanks again for all of the tags!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All tagged up with the new people!

---------------------------

Here's mine - thanks!

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## A.S.K.

Hello Everyone, Please find my books here if you can tag and like them I will be honored.
I am new here so I will continue to tag as many links as I can but if you have any specific request please notify me. Thanks All!

UK KINDLE:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RJWLVI

UK PAPERBACK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1475197365

US KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY

US PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM


----------



## damirlaurentiu

Hy , just liked and tagged every single US,UK or DE book I could find on this page that I haven't tagged and liked before.

Here are my *Amazon DE* links, if you have the time I will appreciate it and gladly return the favor.

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00850ZPCA

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0089EBF8A

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B008BUHD24

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B008HJH8O2

Also , my *Amazon UK* links :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00850ZPCA

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0089EBF8A

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008BUHD24

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008HJH8O2

I will go back to the previous pages and start to tag and like books there.

Thank You.


----------



## Jena H

Caught up again with all the US books.


----------



## A.S.K.

Damir, just tagged and liked all your DEs and UKs

Thanks All for the likes & tags today!

UK KINDLE:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RJWLVI

UK PAPERBACK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1475197365

US KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY

US PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

A.S.K.

damirlaurentiu: You have no tags to click on for your DE links


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged ASK in DE as well as one of Damir's books which I had missed earlier.

ASK, you have some really weird and probably inappropriate tags at Amazon UK, unless your book is really about fibromyalgia and boosting energy.


----------



## A.S.K.

Cora...I know...I tried to remove but cant...any tricks to remove unwanted tags permanently?

Thanks All for the likes & tags!

UK KINDLE:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007RJWLVI

UK PAPERBACK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1475197365

US KINDLE:
http://amzn.to/JsJyOY

US PAPERBACK:
http://amzn.to/NNvjrM


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A.S.K. said:


> Cora...I know...I tried to remove but cant...any tricks to remove unwanted tags permanently?


The best way is to ask others to downvote the unsuitable tags. Hence, anyone here with UK tagging rights could downvote your unsuitable tags.

Catherine, I tagged your books at Amazon DE


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up with the new people!

------------------

Mine for anyone who doesn't have them yet:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Catherine Gardiner (U.K. and DE tags) 

A.S.K.: Can you give me a list of all the tags you don't want and i will vote them down for you?


----------



## liam.judge

My link for anyone new:

http://amzn.to/M2PZKe


----------



## seventhspell

Hi I'm caught up,

NatashaStorm already tagged you
Jena H
martyinmaui
JackDAlbrecht already tagged
A.S.K.
Catherine Gardiner

My links for anyone new

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bartholomew-Pikes-Spell-Book-ebook/dp/B008D1TCI4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70
Thanks for any tags back


----------



## Shaun4

Caught up.

A.S.K I tagged three of your links but the first one seemed to have very random tags so I didn't do that one.


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Catherine, i tagged your's also.


----------



## seventhspell

caught up as nothing new to tag so bumping thread 
My links for anyone new

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bartholomew-Pikes-Spell-Book-ebook/dp/B008D1TCI4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70
Thanks for any tags back


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

No one new to tag this morning...


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Hi, 

caught up.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## seventhspell

Bumping thread no one new


----------



## seventhspell

Still no one new :-(


----------



## liam.judge

Yeah, I'm wondering why that is 
Anyway, if anyone new does come here, here is my U.K. link:

http://amzn.to/M2PZKe


----------



## Jena H

Jena H said:


> My UK books:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314/
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nobodys-Perfect-ebook/dp/B0054DR0EC/
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fool-Me-Once-ebook/dp/B006JG19R2/


Caught up again with all those I'm able to tag. Thanks to all.


----------



## Shaun4

Wow I had to catch up on like 6 pages on the other thread. Here... not so much.

Anyway I have 2 new stories online. Could you guys please tag:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Fortune-ebook/dp/B008R542UE
short story, magic, fantasy, three wishes, contemporary fantasy, fantasy short, fortuna

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stray-Woods-Farewell-Reality-ebook/dp/B008REKSE4/
short story, horror short, thriller short, ghost, murder, ghost story, demon, haunted

thanks again!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged you at Amazon DE, Shaun.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Shaun4


----------



## seventhspell

Tagged Shaun 4 good luck with them and after my tags you still only have 2 ticks hope someone shows up to this thread soon,  My links are in another post not so far back on the thread if anyone does show up


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Hi,

Although I'm new to U.K. taggers, I'm a regular on the U.S. author tag board and see a few familiar names here from there.

I need to ask a huge favor from U.K. taggers and thank you in advance for your help with this.

My short story is free and doing very well on the U.S. site and I hope a few reports of the lower price will encourage U.K. amazon to price match. There's no reason for readers in the U.K. to have to pay for something that's free in the U.S.

All you need to do is first copy the following link, click on the one below it, and scroll down to the "report a lower price" box. The lower price is 0.00, of course!

Thank you so much,
Harriet

COPY THIS:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0087WZAIU

THEN GO HERE to the "report a lower price."
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0087WZAIU


----------



## JFHilborne

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hide-Seek-Jackson-mystery-ebook/dp/B00872OIJM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344281189&sr=8-1

Mine could use tags and "likes". Working my way back through the list.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Jenny, I tagged your new book at Amazon DE.

Harriet, the whole "Report a lower price" thing doesn't work at Amazon DE and Amazon UK won't show me pricing information. However, I gave your two books a few tags at Amazon DE.


----------



## JFHilborne

Thank you, Cora. I'll return the favor and tag yours.


----------



## Atmcbom

I'm going to try and catch up on my tags and likes later tonight, thanks to all who've tagged and liked back!


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Thanks, Cora. Amazon U.K. is proving to be a challenge! They won't let me buy any e-books from their either.

Harriet

quote author=CoraBuhlert link=topic=31628.msg1821272#msg1821272 date=1344296549]
Jenny, I tagged your new book at Amazon DE.

Harriet, the whole "Report a lower price" thing doesn't work at Amazon DE and Amazon UK won't show me pricing information. However, I gave your two books a few tags at Amazon DE.
[/quote]


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Amazon only lets you buy e-books from your regional Amazon. In my case, I can only buy e-books at Amazon DE, though they let me buy some physical products from Amazon.com.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

JFHilborne


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up once again!

----------------

Mine for anyone new:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got a new book to tag, namely my crime fiction collection _Murder in the Family_.

UK link is here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008W2ZZFI

DE link is here: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B008W2ZZFI

Suggested tags: mystery, collection, mafia, murder, serial killer, crime, Cora Buhlert, short fiction, suspense, family, revenge, prison, ex-con, vengeance, divorce


----------



## liam.judge

Cora: I tagged your new book on Amazon UK and Amazon DE


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks Liam.


----------



## liam.judge

No prob


----------



## FH

Ghost of Winterrologue on Amazon UK:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008VSW99S

TAGs:

sas, special forces, modern warfare, black ops, nato, sniper, war, navy seals, world war 3, ghost recon, call of duty 4, call of duty, military fiction, military thriller, action thriller

will start to work my way backwards through the list of everyone else for reciprocal tagging.

thanks all.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged you at Amazon DE, Freddy. 

BTW, does anybody have any idea how to get rid of completely unsuitable tags at Amazon.com? Some of my books have picked up tags that are ridiculous, e.g. a book set in Turkey tagged with "salem witch trials" or a historical set in France tagged with "scottish romance" or adult thrillers tagged with "children's books". I don't really feel comfortable posting in the Amazon.com tag exchange thread, because I don't have tagging rights at Amazon.com and thus cannot reciprocate.


----------



## liam.judge

Cora: If you list the tags you don't want, i could log in to my amazon.com account and vote them down for you.
I could also ask others on there to do the same.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

martinfreddyhansen


----------



## seventhspell

I'm caught up 

My links for anyone new thanks for any tags back
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bartholomew-Pikes-Spell-Book-ebook/dp/B008D1TCI4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stone-Kisses-ebook/dp/B007P4UUPO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruthin-Changes-Volume-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B007MEVI1C
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devon-Ruthin-Vampire-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B005SIXIZI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spellbinding-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOQZG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Spell-Breaker-Seven-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOR14
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B004KZOPUW
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sealed-Door-Seven-Spell-ebook/dp/B0056P769W
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Task-Seven-Spell-Saga-ebook/dp/B006MKOV70


----------



## Senseidoji

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0069DS694

Could really use some more reviews as well. But tags are always appreciated.


----------



## liam.judge

Senseidoji said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0069DS694
> 
> Could really use some more reviews as well. But tags are always appreciated.


What tags do you want?


----------



## William Woodall

I just released a new science fiction novel, so any tags and likes would be appreciated!

Also, if there are any new people, tags for my other two books are always appreciated, too. Links to the US and UK pages are down in my signature line.

It's fine if you just agree with the tags that are already there on the book page(s). Thanks!


----------



## FH

Thanks for all the tags guys, i've tagged all your books back.

And thanks for the DE tag Cora, i only have a UK and US account so its nice to have some german tags finally.


----------



## Senseidoji

liam.judge said:


> What tags do you want?


all ages, fantasy, fantasy adventure, fiction, light hearted, magic, romantic, stitching


----------



## CoraBuhlert

William, tagged your new one at Amazon DE. Senseidoji, your book doesn't seem to exist at Amazon DE, sorry.

To Liam and anybody else who offered to help me downvote unsuitable tags at the Amazon.com site.

_Seraglio_: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007Q71P9U

The following tags are unsuitable:
historical romance, teen, teen books, teen historical, teen historical romance, teenage girls, salem witch trials

It's not a teen book, not a romance and set in Turkey rather than Salem.

Preferred tags for _Seraglio_ are: harem, seraglio, Cora Buhlert, novelette, short fiction, historical fiction, nineteenth century, Armenian, Ottoman Empire, Turkey, sultan, eunuch, slave girl, harem girl, odalisque

_Countdown to Death_: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005EJOVAM

The following tags are unsuitable:
build confidence, childrens short story, ages 8-12, challenge, childrens books, childrens literature, confidence, confidence and self esteem, ami blackwelder, confidence aages 8-12, confidencend self esteem

It's not a children's book, not about building confidence and I'm not Ami Blackwelder.

Preferred tags: 1930s, action, cora buhlert, death penalty, masked hero, novelette, pulp, pulp fiction, silencer, suspense, thriller, vigilante

_The Kiss of the Executioner's Blade_:

The following tags are unsuitable:
castles, highland romance, highlander romance, hot historical romance, scotland, scottish romance, scottish historical romance

The book is set in France, not Scotland, and there is no explicit sex, i.e. it's not hot.

Preferred tags: executioner, execution, beheading, historical romance, Cora Buhlert, 16th century, France, short fiction, short story

Thanks to anybody willing to help.


----------



## liam.judge

*Cora: *
I have voted down all the unwanted tags. You will still need at least another 5 people to vote down unwanted tags on "Seraglio" to completely remove them. 
For your other 2 books, you will still need at least over 30 more people to help vote down the unwanted tags to completely remove them, as the tag count is high for these unwanted tags. 
I added the tags you wanted added to the 3 books you provided links for.

*I also tagged the latest books by*:

William Woodall 
Senseidoji


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks Liam.

I have no idea how the books ended up with so many bad tags. I guess it's a combination of Amazon's autotagging mechanism (_The Kiss of the Executioner's Blade_ used to have historical romances that were actually set in Scotland in the also-boughts) and people trying to be helpful by tagging my books and hitting the wrong tags.


----------



## liam.judge

I agree, hopefully you get them all voted down soon.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got another new book to tag. Yeah, I'm on a roll at the moment, cause I am on holiday and use the time to revise and publish backlist stories.

The title is _Heartache_:

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00907B0Z8
Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00907B0Z8

Suggested tags: love story, romantic fiction, short stories, short fiction, broken hearts, bad romance, love gone wrong, unhappy endings, anti-romance, women's fiction, Cora Buhlert, collection.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with all the new books. Good luck!


----------



## JGreen20

Hi,

I have a new book. Likes and tags would be appreciated:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008YLMPDW

meditation, stress management, meditation for beginners, stress relief, relaxation, meditation books, stress reduction


----------



## liam.judge

Cora: I tagged your new book on Amazon UK and Amazon DE
JGreen20: I tagged your new book


----------



## liam.judge

Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link and copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/OzYTkx

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## Skyler West

Hello everyone. If you could add the tags I've selected below to my new UK store book, I'd greatly appreciate it. It doesn't seem to get much tag love. I'll go back several pages and start tagging all of you  Thanks everyone!

*SELECT AND COPY ALL THE TAGS BELOW, THEN CLICK THE LINKS, WAIT FOR PAGE TO LOAD THEN QUICKLY PRESS 'T' TWICE. PASTE THE TAGS INTO THE BOX THAT APPEARS AND CLICK SAVE. JOB DONE. THANKS.*

*TAGS:* debut novel,thriller,thriller novel,thrillers,fast paced,exciting,homeless,new releases,suspense,suspense thriller,aggression, guardianship,daughter,skyler west,kindle

*UK* http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00916EZCI/?tag=kindleboards-21

*US* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00916EZCI/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Skyler West


----------



## VictoriaV

Hello

I am so happy to have discovered this link. I am looking for tags for my books.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sleepover-Perfect-Slumber-Friendships-ebook/dp/B0092TNRYQ/

http://www.amazon.com/Sleepover-Perfect-Slumber-Friendships-ebook/dp/B0092TNRYQ/

*Here are my tags:*

party favors, party invitations, sleepover games, sleepover party, slumber party, vicky virgo, games for girls, party for girls, sleepover books, sleepover books for girls, sleepover girls, sleepover party ideas, slumber party games, friendships, sleepover party supplies

Thank you very much.
*
I have tagged the following people:
*
Carla Buhlert
MG Scarsbrook
Martinfreddyhansen
Seventhspell
Senseidoji
William Woodall
Jgreen20
liam.judge
Skylar West
Bella Delatour

Thank you for tagging my book.

Victoria V


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Victoria, Bella, JGreen and Skyler, I tagged your respective books at Amazon DE.

Bella, your first House Lake Couples book has a really weird also-bought at Amazon DE, namely a classic German children's book. Okay, so Max and Moritz are naughty, but not naughty in that way.


----------



## LTucker

I have a couple I'd appreciate some tagging for. These are the UK links, and I've pre-tagged them as well as listing suggestions below. I think Spanking Chance is currently a freebie, at least until the end of today.

Sasha's List

comedy, light bdsm, threesome, menage, quest, explicit, light bondage, humor, erotica, sex toys, bicurious, erotic comedy, adults only

Chance 10 - Spanking Chance (Luke Chance Quickie #10)

comedy, country estate, humour, massage, oral sex, sex, spanking, erotic fiction, erotic short story, explicit erotica, explicit sex, short story

Now I have some work to do.


----------



## Simon Haynes

It's a while since I was here, and I'm happy to report three new releases:

 

This one is paperback edition:



Any tagging appreciated.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged Simon and Lucy at Amazon DE.


----------



## liam.judge

Bella Delatour: Thanks, i've tagged your U.K. amazon books also. 

VictoriaV: Thanks for tagging my book, i tagged your's also.

Also Tagged:

LTucker
Simon Haynes


----------



## liam.judge

Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link and copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/OzYTkx

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## FH

All Caught up to date with tags n likes

Thanks for all your tags.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008VSW99S
tags:

sas, special forces, modern warfare, black ops, nato, sniper, war, navy seals, world war 3, ghost recon, call of duty 4, call of duty, military fiction, military thriller, action thriller

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1479143499
tags:

action adventure, action thriller, military, military thriller, black ops, modern warfare, sas, ghost recon, call of duty, series, military fiction, special forces, page turner, navy seals, war

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008M2E4SC
tags:

crime thriller, espionage thriller, female main character, violence, crime fiction, crime novel, female protagonist, female serial killer, heist, hitman, international thriller, kgb, russian mafia, chelsea

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1478250453
tags:

crime thriller, female protagonist, crime novel, crime fiction, espionage thriller, sexy read, female serial killer, hitman, russian mafia, international thriller, heist, spy thriller, spy novels, mi6, kgb

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0092UTOGU
tags:

action, action adventure, action thriller, adventure, sas, black ops, modern warfare, special forces, war, military, military thriller, military fiction, call of duty, battlefield, navy seals


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged everyone new!

-------------------

Mine for the new people. Thanks:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

sabrinasumsion (new book)
Cherise Kelley
Bella Delatour


----------



## liam.judge

Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link and copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/OzYTkx

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up. Cheers


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up after a lengthy absence. Cora: voted down those you wanted voted down (actually voted down twice as I have access to another account). Copied your tags on new books over to the US.

Got a new book, myself. Will be back when I figure out what tags I want on it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the downvotes and tags, D.A.

If anyone has German tagging rights, I just released two of my stories in German translation and they could use some tags. I've added the UK link, too, though I don't really expect many sales there:

_Der Kuss des Richtschwertes_:

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00962UDSM

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00962UDSM

Suggested tags: Cora Buhlert, Kurzgeschichte, Erzählung, Liebesgeschichte, historische Liebesgeschichte, Romantik, Liebe, Henker, Hinrichtung, Enthauptung, Frankreich, 16. Jahrhundert, Historiengeschichte, German books

_Kurierdienst_:

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00962UCL0

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00962UCL0

Suggested tags: Cora Buhlert, Kurzkrimi, Kurzgeschichte, Erzählung, Kunst, Kultur, Spionage, Spionagegeschichte, Thriller, Action, New York, Krimi, German books, Humor


----------



## liam.judge

Cora: I tagged and liked your 2 new books on Amazon DE and Amazon UK.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks Liam.


----------



## mettamia

If anyone can tag my book on Amazon.co.uk, I will return the favour if you let me know in a post below.

(by the way, my ebook is free 10th September)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb

Tags:

meditation, meditation tips, stress relief, happiness, buddhism, meditation motivation, motivation, stress management, relaxation, stress, daily meditation, healthy living, inspirational, self-help, spirituality

Please cut and paste the tags into the box that will appear when you hit the t button twice (tt) then save!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Mettamia - consider yourself tagged!

------------

Here's mine. Thanks!

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

Cora: No prob

mettamia: I checked and i'd already tagged your book in the U.K.


----------



## LarryWilmot

Hi please would you tag my UK edition.

I'm using my UK account to work my way through the last few pages.

Many thanks for you help. My UK sales have died, I don't think the nasty one star review has helped!!!

Cheers Larry.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008PYCL8C


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Mia and Larry, I tagged you at Amazon DE.


----------



## DomEagle

Well, I've tagged a lot of the authors on this page now, so I thought I might as well mention my debut novel - The Love Pentagon - in the hopes of gaining some tags myself 

Thanks!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Love-Pentagon-ebook/dp/B0094G696A/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1347319630&sr=1-1


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged your book at Amazon DE, Dom.


----------



## DomEagle

Thank you very much


----------



## James Snow

New here and about to embark upon an epic tagging mission! Here are my links, tags appreciated!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survivor-Survivors-ebook/dp/B0097BLV9W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347360754&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Work-Bet-ebook/dp/B008XLOF86/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360770&sr=1-6
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Roommate-Surprise-ebook/dp/B008UH1AI6/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360784&sr=1-7
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Taming-Jenny-ebook/dp/B008SGZG66/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360801&sr=1-8
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Huntress-Jared-ebook/dp/B008XLOH0M/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360814&sr=1-9
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survivor-Survivors-ebook/dp/B0097BLV9W/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360827&sr=1-10


----------



## glc3

Hi Bar Steward I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ



Bar steward said:


> Now Kindle books are available on Amazon UK, maybe us UK authors should tag each other since from what I can gather all the tags have gone back to 0 on the UK pages.
> 
> My UK page is http://www.amazon.co.uk/Memoirs-bar-steward-14th-25th-August/dp/B003X9571W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281014319&sr=8-1&tag=kindleboards-21
> 
> ~~~~
> _Admin note: you can use our U.K. Link-Maker to easily make text or book cover links to your books on Amazon.co.uk. Here's the link: http://www.kboards.com/uklink_


----------



## glc3

Hi James Snow I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ



James Snow said:


> New here and about to embark upon an epic tagging mission! Here are my links, tags appreciated!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survivor-Survivors-ebook/dp/B0097BLV9W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347360754&sr=8-1
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Work-Bet-ebook/dp/B008XLOF86/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360770&sr=1-6
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Roommate-Surprise-ebook/dp/B008UH1AI6/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360784&sr=1-7
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Taming-Jenny-ebook/dp/B008SGZG66/ref=sr_1_8?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360801&sr=1-8
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Huntress-Jared-ebook/dp/B008XLOH0M/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360814&sr=1-9
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Survivor-Survivors-ebook/dp/B0097BLV9W/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347360827&sr=1-10


----------



## glc3

Hi Bar Skyler West I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ



Skyler West said:


> Hello everyone. If you could add the tags I've selected below to my new UK store book, I'd greatly appreciate it. It doesn't seem to get much tag love. I'll go back several pages and start tagging all of you  Thanks everyone!
> 
> *SELECT AND COPY ALL THE TAGS BELOW, THEN CLICK THE LINKS, WAIT FOR PAGE TO LOAD THEN QUICKLY PRESS 'T' TWICE. PASTE THE TAGS INTO THE BOX THAT APPEARS AND CLICK SAVE. JOB DONE. THANKS.*
> 
> *TAGS:* debut novel,thriller,thriller novel,thrillers,fast paced,exciting,homeless,new releases,suspense,suspense thriller,aggression, guardianship,daughter,skyler west,kindle
> 
> *UK* http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00916EZCI/?tag=kindleboards-21
> 
> *US* http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00916EZCI/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## glc3

Hi Bella Delatour I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ



Bella Delatour said:


> Hello There!
> 
> I would really welcome some UK tagging love for my books. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *The Books*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-House-Lake-Couples-ebook/dp/B008SMSWOI/
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-House-Lake-Couples-ebook/dp/B008WAWC7Y/
> 
> *The Tags*
> 
> erotica,kindle erotica,short stories,erotic romance,Bella Delatour,explicit erotica,sexy romance,erotica short story,erotica for women
> 
> Bella xxx
> 
> *Have Tagged:*
> 
> Liam.judge
> Seventhspell
> Catherine Gardiner (great book cover)
> Shaun4
> Harriet Shultz (and have downloaded book)
> JF Hilborne
> MG Scarsbrok
> Cora Bulhert
> Martinfreddyhanson
> William Woodhall
> J Green
> Skylar West
> 
> Ta.


----------



## James Snow

glc3 said:


> Hi James Snow I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ


Just tagged your book, thanks for tagging mine


----------



## glc3

Hi L Tucker I tagged and liked your book / books can you do the same for mine: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00961ICSQ 


LTucker said:


> I have a couple I'd appreciate some tagging for. These are the UK links, and I've pre-tagged them as well as listing suggestions below. I think Spanking Chance is currently a freebie, at least until the end of today.
> 
> Sasha's List
> 
> comedy, light bdsm, threesome, menage, quest, explicit, light bondage, humor, erotica, sex toys, bicurious, erotic comedy, adults only
> 
> Chance 10 - Spanking Chance (Luke Chance Quickie #10)
> 
> comedy, country estate, humour, massage, oral sex, sex, spanking, erotic fiction, erotic short story, explicit erotica, explicit sex, short story
> 
> Now I have some work to do.


----------



## liam.judge

LarryWilmot: I checked and i'd already tagged your book on Amazon UK.
DomEagle: What tags do you want added to your book?
James Snow: I tagged your books.


----------



## James Snow

Thanks Liam, I'll return the favour now!


----------



## DomEagle

liam.judge said:


> LarryWilmot: I checked and i'd already tagged your book on Amazon UK.
> DomEagle: What tags do you want added to your book?
> James Snow: I tagged your books.


Hey Liam

Well, I suppose just the tags that are already up there - romance suspense, young adult, thriller, etc...

Thank you! I've tagged your book in return


----------



## LarryWilmot

liam.judge said:


> LarryWilmot: I checked and i'd already tagged your book on Amazon UK.
> DomEagle: What tags do you want added to your book?
> James Snow: I tagged your books.


Thanks for the tag. Much appriciated. Cheers Larry.


----------



## mettamia

Please could anyone who hasn't tagged my book help me out

Please cut and paste these tags for me into my book (then hopefully the ones I want will appear!)

*meditation, meditation tips, stress relief, happiness, buddhism, meditation motivation, motivation, stress management, relaxation, stress, daily meditation, healthy living, inspirational, self-help, spirituality*

book:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meditation-Motivation-Buddhism-Practice-ebook/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

I have tagged and liked all of the following - please can you do mine as above? thank you!
M.G. Scarsbook (thank you)
Larry Wilmot
DomEagle - please suggest some tags for me to put into your book as I can't see what tags to put in (might just be me!) thanks
James Snow
GLC3 - (Dead War)

I have done the above and will do some more when I have more time.

Please can others let me know if they do mine (please press TT and cut and paste EXACT tags above into book) and I will ensure theirs are done too! Thank you!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged your books at Amazon.de, James Snow.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up again.

I have a new one out:

NEW BOOK

http://www.amazon.co.uk/In-The-Company-Cowards-ebook/dp/B0096C4H4I
fantasy, fantasy adventure, d a boulter, fiction, courage, cowardice, self-sacrifice, loyalty

Older Books:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged you in Amazon DE, D.A.


----------



## James Snow

Thanks Mettamia and Cora, I've just tagger your books in return


----------



## James Snow

Just tagged your books D.A


----------



## liam.judge

DomEagle: thanks for tagging my book, i tagged your's also.
James Snow: thanks for tagging my book. 
LarryWilmot: no prob.
mettamia: i checked and i'd already tagged your book.
D.A. Boulter: i tagged your new book.


----------



## mettamia

Dom Eagle - Ignore my last post, I can see the tags now, so I have tagged and liked your book

Thanks James Snow!

D. A. Boulter, I have tagged and liked your new book

Cora Buhlert - I have tagged and liked Countdown to Death

If anyone who may have a few minutes spare could put these tags:

meditation, meditation tips, stress relief, happiness, buddhism, meditation motivation, motivation, stress management, relaxation, stress, daily meditation, healthy living, inspirational, self-help, spirituality

into this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meditation-Motivation-Buddhism-Practice-ebook/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

it would be very much appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, mettamia.


----------



## James Snow

Just added two more books so taggings and likes appreciated 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moresome-ebook/dp/B00996VPN2/ref=sr_1_12?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347518580&sr=1-12

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Neighbors-Daughter-ebook/dp/B00993KR7K/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347518639&sr=1-11


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Cora: Got an e-mail from amazon today. Among their suggestions for books I might like were 5 of yours.

All caught up.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/In-The-Company-Cowards-ebook/dp/B0096C4H4I
fantasy, fantasy adventure, d a boulter, fiction, courage, cowardice, self-sacrifice, loyalty


----------



## DomEagle

mettamia said:


> Dom Eagle - Ignore my last post, I can see the tags now, so I have tagged and liked your book
> 
> Thanks James Snow!
> 
> D. A. Boulter, I have tagged and liked your new book
> 
> Cora Buhlert - I have tagged and liked Countdown to Death
> 
> If anyone who may have a few minutes spare could put these tags:
> 
> meditation, meditation tips, stress relief, happiness, buddhism, meditation motivation, motivation, stress management, relaxation, stress, daily meditation, healthy living, inspirational, self-help, spirituality
> 
> into this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meditation-Motivation-Buddhism-Practice-ebook/dp/B008IP0IYM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
> 
> it would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry about that, I think I forgot to put tags on the UK _and_ US site!

Anyway, thank you for the like and tag, I've returned the favour 

Dom


----------



## CoraBuhlert

D.A., that's pretty awesome.  

Tagged your new books at Amazon DE, James.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged everyone / everything new!

--------------

Here's mine for anyone who needs them:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## Bella Delatour

Hi there, 

Thank you to all those who have tagged my books. I will be back soon with another batch.

In the meantime - I have tagged and Liked the following:

Simon Haynes
Martin Freddy Hansen
M G Scarsbrook
Dom Eagle - Could you suggest more tags before other people add ones that are not relevant
D A Boulter
James Snow
Mettamia
glc3
Cora Buhlert

Have a lovely day
Bella xxx


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Caught up, cheers!

Adam


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

mettamia
James Snow


----------



## James Snow

Caught up


----------



## VictoriaV

Hello

Thanks for tagging my book. I have added a new book would appreciate tags and likes:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Savannahs-Happy-Halloween-Party-ebook/dp/B0097FLSMI/

http://www.amazon.com/Savannahs-Happy-Halloween-Party-ebook/dp/B0097FLSMI/

Tags:
halloween decorations, halloween party decorations, halloween costumes, halloween party, halloween lights, halloween party ideas, stories for girls, vicky virgo, halloween stories for children, halloween trick or treating, kindle ebooks for children, party favors bags, short stories for children, trick or treating bags

Previous book for those who missed it first time round:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sleepover-Perfect-Slumber-Friendships-ebook/dp/B0092TNRYQ/
http://www.amazon.com/Sleepover-Perfect-Slumber-Friendships-ebook/dp/B0092TNRYQ/

Tags:

party favors, party invitations, sleepover games, sleepover party, slumber party, vicky virgo, games for girls, party for girls, sleepover books, sleepover books for girls, sleepover girls, sleepover party ideas, slumber party games, friendships, sleepover party supplies

Thank you very much.

I have tagged the following people:

M G Scarsbrook
DomEagle
D A Boulter
Mettamia
Larry Wilmot
Cora Buhlert
liam.judge
Martinfreddy Hanson
Simon Haynes

Thank you in advance.

Victoria V


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged you at Amazon DE, Victoria V.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

VictoriaV


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up!


----------



## mettamia

All caught up

Thank you so much to everyone who tagged my book. Kindleboards rocks!


----------



## liam.judge

Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link and copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/OzYTkx

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## mettamia

Hi All

I have a new book out - would like to get some UK Amazon site tags on it if anyone has time to cut and paste these tags in:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009C399ZS/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb

Tags:

mia randall, travel photography, photographs, kindle book, art photography, photography books, photographers, photographic arts, photojournalism, photo essays, photographic journey, photography book, photography, ebook, art

If anyone can do mine as per above I will reciprocate!

BTW: liam.judge - I've put your new tags into your book on UK site.
Victoria V and Bella Delatour - thanks for doing my 1st book, I have done yours


----------



## KealanPatrick

Liked and tagged everyone from the last five pages. For those of you who listed eleventy thousand books, I tagged and liked up to three of them.

If you can, please like and tag the ebook and paperback versions of my novel KIN. Many thanks!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/KIN-ebook/dp/B006TMA9ZE/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348113180&sr=1-9

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kin-Kealan-Patrick-Burke/dp/1479110493/ref=tmm_pap_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1348113180&sr=1-9


----------



## liam.judge

mettamia: Thanks for tagging my book, i have done the same for you.

KealanPatrick: I tagged your first book but the 2nd one ("kin") has no tags added. What tags would you like?


----------



## liam.judge

Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link and copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/OzYTkx

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## martyinmaui

It's been awhile but I played catch up this morning so here are my books/links for anyone doing the same, or new to the thread.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY

 [/url


----------



## Sterling Gate

Hi All,

Have started playing catch up and will continue.

Here are my Amazon UK titles. (if you could also add the below tags to the following titles that would be greatly appreciated)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0056I4FKC (tags: spy thriller, secret societies, technothriller, mystery, suspense, thriller, spy stories, conspiracy thriller, genetic engineering, conspiracy theories, spy novels, mystery thriller, international thriller, action thriller, interracial romance)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0057YCZM0/ (tags: historical romance, historical adventure stories, christianity, erotic romance, epic, cannibalism, action, adventure, travel writing, historical fiction, erotic fiction, romance, love, travel, historical epic)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008M9WWKW/ (tags: coming of age, spy thriller, secret societies, technothriller, thriller, spy stories, conspiracy thriller, genetic engineering, conspiracy theories, action thriller, young adult fiction, assassin, teen romance, teen fiction, young adult romance)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

U tagged mettamia's new one, Kealan Patrick and Sterling Gate at Amazon DE. I already tagged Marty in Maui's books earlier.

BTW, Sterling Gate, are you aware that The Ninth Orphan is on the Amazon DE top 100 technothriller list?

I published four stories from my crime fiction collection as standalones hoping to stimulate sales of the collection and could use some tags:

Title: _Family Car_

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009D0KNX2

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B009D0KNX2

Suggested tags: crime fiction, crime, short story, short fiction, Cora Buhlert, crime short, suspense, thriller, murder, divorce, family, cars, suburbia

Title: _Honeypot_

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009D0L4DU

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B009D0L4DU

Suggested tags: crime fiction, crime, short story, short fiction, Cora Buhlert, crime short, suspense, thriller, murder, bees, sexual harassment, suburbia, single mom

Title: _Loot_

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009D0UGF2

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B009D0UGF2

Suggested tags: crime fiction, crime, short story, short fiction, Cora Buhlert, cemetery, thief, old lady, cat, crime short, humor, funny

Title: _Thirty Years to Life_

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009D0UJBI

Amazon DE: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B009D0UJBI

Suggested tags: crime fiction, crime, short story, short fiction, Cora Buhlert, crime short, revenge, vengeance, prison, ex-con, suspense, thriller, jail


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Sterling Gate
Cora (new books)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the tags, Liam.


----------



## liam.judge

No prob Cora


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up with everything new!

----------------

Here's mine for anyone who doesn't have them yet. Thanks!

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## James Lauren

Hi All,

Tagged and Liked everything in the last 5 pages.

Here's mine:-

*Ephemeral Whispers*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ephemeral-Whispers-ebook/dp/B009F1GIZ6

Tags:
alien invasion, aliens, anthology, cyberpunk, experiments, fantasy, futuristic, horror, kindle, military science fiction, science fiction, scifi, short fiction, short story, space

*Burn in Starlight*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Burn-in-Starlight-ebook/dp/B008LZLJMO

Tags:
science fiction, space, short story, erotica, sci-fi, vampire, kindle, kindle book, lesbian, erotic, scifi, sex, strong female, star ships

*I Be Done Seen*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Be-Done-Seen-ebook/dp/B008A07Z4Q

Tags:
humour, fantasy, contemporary, hunters, flying elephants, elephants, short story, science fiction, sci-fi, short story, indie

If you're still in the liking mood after that, I'd be really grateful if you could "Like" my Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/jameslauren31

Many thanks folks,

James


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I tagged your at Amazon DE, James. I Be Done Seen had some really weird tags at Amazon DE, for example I assume it's not actually set in Osnabrück and is not about living in the country, so I downvoted them.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

James Lauren (all books)


----------



## Suellen Smith

Aloha,

I would really appreciate the following tags that I listed below for my first novel: _*Champagne Romance*_



You can copy the following tags and paste them in the tag space.

Action Romance Novel, Adventure Romance Novel, Western Romance Novel, Contemporary Romance Novel, Modern Romance Novel, Love Story

Thank you for all of the previous tags


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged you at Amazon DE, Sueellen.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Suellen Smith


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link and copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/OzYTkx

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged up again!

-------------------

Mine for anyone new. Thanks!

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## James Lauren

Thanks for the tags and likes folks.

Estelle, tagged and liked yours  

Pretty quiet in here innit?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the tags and downvotes, Estelle. I just tagged and liked yours at Amazon DE.

I've got a new book in German translation out, so if anybody has DE tagging rights, some tags would be appreciated. I've also included the Amazon UK link - after all, there are German expats.

Amazon DE link: http://www.amazon.de/Honigtopf-ebook/dp/B009MS95XE/

Amazon UK link: http://www.amazon.de/Honigtopf-ebook/dp/B009MS95XE/

Suggested tags: Krimi, Kurzkrimi, Kriminalerzählung, Kurzgeschichte, Erzählung, Mord, Backen, sexuelle Belästigung, Nötigung, Bienen, alleinerziehende Mutter, Cora Buhlert, Spannung, German books


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Estelle Ryan

Cora: I tagged and liked your new book on Amazon DE, but the link you gave us for the UK is the same one you gave us for Amazon DE.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Oops.

Here's the actual UK link for the German book: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Honigtopf-ebook/dp/B009MS95XE/

Thanks for the tags, Liam and Estelle.


----------



## liam.judge

Cora: No prob. I tagged your book from the U.K. link a moment ago.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Liam.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

How tagging on amazon.de is possible? I would like to join that and I would be delighted if somebody could tag my titles there.

Best,

Adam


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Adam Kisiel said:


> How tagging on amazon.de is possible? I would like to join that and I would be delighted if somebody could tag my titles there.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Adam


It's possible if you have bought something (a physical object, not an e-book) at Amazon DE. Since Amazon DE is my home Amazon, I have tagging rights there.

Michael, I tagged your new one at Amazon DE. Adam, I just checked and I already tagged yours.


----------



## Shaun4

I've gone all the way back to my last post from a couple months ago (how'd that happen?) and tagged/downvoted all the way back to now.

Cora, I downvoted what you asked for, but I also noticed that "Rites of Passage" has some that don't seem appropriate and downvoted those.

Some of mine that can use tagging:

http://www.amazon.de/Bone-Soup-ebook/dp/B0086Y65GU/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bone-Soup-ebook/dp/B0086Y65GU/
fantasy, dark fantasy, short story, short, indie, teen, medieval, magic, supernatural

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B008REKSE4
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008REKSE4
horror, thriller, suspense, murder, haunted, horror short, ghosts, demon, thriller short, short, short story

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B008R542UE
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008R542UE
three wishes, contemporary fantasy, short story, short, fantasy, fantasy short, fortuna


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Got everything new!

-------------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Mcoorlim (new book)
Shaun4


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the tags and the downvotes, Shaun. I just tagged yours at Amazon DE.


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link and copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/OzYTkx

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## torridcooke

I have tagged and liked back five pages. Here are my books (two authors) I appreciate any help. The last two are Halloween themed, they especially need some love if you don't have the inclination to do all of them. Thanks so much in advance.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hunger-Halloween-Romance-Cuisine-ebook/dp/B009MGQN5E
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sizzling-Singapore-Romance-Vol-1--Carnal-ebook/dp/B008P44EWI
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Passion-Panama-romance-Cuisine-ebook/dp/B009CKEEWE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Interracial-Multiple-Partners-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NN5Q0O
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Toasted-Coconuts-Interracial-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NNKW08
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mandingo-Massage-Interracial-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NN5R4E
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Double-Interracial-Erotica-Stallion--White-ebook/dp/B009NN5QWW

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Halloween-Party-Bi-Sexual-Menage-ebook/dp/B009PUR7UM
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hunger-Halloween-Romance-Cuisine-ebook/dp/B009MGQN5E


----------



## the quiet one

I've gone back and tagged/liked everyone on the last five pages.
Updated are: liam.judge, seventhspell, Shaun4, Catherine Gardiner, M.G. Scarsbrook, Adam Kisiel, Jena H, CoraBuhlert, Harriet Schultz, JFHilborne, Atmcbom, martinfreddyhanse, Senseidoji, William Woodall, JGreen20, Skyler West, Bella Delatour, VictoriaV, LTucker, Simon Haynes, DA Boulter, mettamia, Larry Wilmot, DomEagle, James Snow, glc3, Kealan Patrick, martyinmaui, Sterling Gate, James Lauren, Suellen Smith, Estelle Ryan, Mcoorlim, torridcooke,

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Torri Cooke and Alex Albrinck, I tagged your books at Amazon DE.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up!

--------------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

torridcooke
ajalbrinck (i also liked your author page)


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link and copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/OzYTkx

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## martyinmaui

Caught up again - thanks for previous tags/likes. I've added a new book 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0061PU0SU
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stepping-Stones-Greater-Resilience-ebook/dp/B007VEU8FU/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inspirational-Words-Wisdom-Challenging-ebook/dp/B007WZ5NEY

Thank you!


----------



## liam.judge

martyinmaui: What tags do you want added for your new book?


----------



## Mark Dawson

Hi folks,

Could I ask for a little tagging for my novel, The Black Mile, going free this week from Thursday? The tags are:

cheap ebook, cheap kindle book, free ebook, crime, london, thriller

Thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## VictoriaV

Hi all,

****New Childrens book - Free from Monday 22 - Wed 24 October****​
I would be grateful for the likes and tags for my new book.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QMITZG/?tag=kbpst-20

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009QMITZG/?tag=kindleboards-21

Tags:
short stories for children, childrens fiction, friendships, bedtime reading, kindle short story, Vicky Virgo, Savannah Stories, theatre trip

If anyone has time, a review would also be really gratefully received.

I will now work my way through the list. Thanks in advance.

Victoria
http://www.mydailycuppa.com/


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Caught up and tagged all the books that actually had tags...

---------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Mark Dawson
VictoriaV


----------



## Shaun4

Caught up on the new books to this thread.

Blood Cell: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blood-Cell-Farewell-Reality-ebook/dp/B0076SLDMI/
Please tag with *crime, prison, vampire, horror, monster*

For the below, any of the existing tags will do.

Stray Woods: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008REKSE4
Deadly Fortune: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008R542UE
Bone Soup: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bone-Soup-ebook/dp/B0086Y65GU/
Heads Up: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Heads-Up-ebook/dp/B008DZ11MK/

Thanks again.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Shaun4


----------



## Mark Dawson

TAGGED:

Shaun4


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. Can anyone new or who hasn't tagged my book yet, go to this link and copy & paste these new tags for me?:

http://amzn.to/OzYTkx

money, What is accounting, What is equity, Financial services, Personal loans, Financial planner, Financial advisor,
Wealth management, Debt consolidation, Financial advisors, About personal finance, Finance personal,
What is personal finance, Consolidation loan


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## VictoriaV

Hello,

I have made my way through the list. I had already tagged quite a few people so here are the new ones that I "liked" and tagged for those who wrote out their tags. 
Kealan Patrick
Martyinmaui
Sterling Gate
Cora Buhlert
James Lauren
Suellen Smith
Estelle Ryan
Mcoorlim
Shaun4
Mark Dawson

Thank you to everyone who already tagged & liked my book.

Hee is my book, for those who didn't see the previous link. Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QMITZG/?tag=kbpst-20 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009QMITZG/?tag=kindleboards-21

Tags:
short stories for children, childrens fiction, friendships, bedtime reading, kindle short story, Vicky Virgo, Savannah Stories

I will now work my way through the list. Thanks in advance.

Victoria
http://www.mydailycuppa.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm back again and tagged Mark Dawson and Vicky V at Amazon DE.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged everything new!

-----------------------

Mine for anyone who doesn't have them. Thanks!

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## VictoriaV

Hello,

Have enjoyed looking at peoples books and would like to thank everyone who has already tagged and liked my book. I have added the other two books to the list.

The Halloween story is also free to download until Tues 30 Oct.

Thanks in advance.

Here are my books. Thanks in advance

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009QMITZG/?tag=kbpst-20 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009QMITZG/?tag=kindleboards-21

Tags:
bedtime reading, childrens fiction, friendships, kindle short story, short stories for children, vicky virgo, theatre trip, savannah stories

http://www.amazon.com/Sleepover-Perfect-Slumber-Friendships-ebook/dp/B0092TNRYQ/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sleepover-Perfect-Slumber-Friendships-ebook/dp/B0092TNRYQ/

Tags:
sleepover games, vicky virgo, party invitations, party favors, slumber party, sleepover party, sleepover girls, sleepover books for girls, slumber party games, sleepover party ideas, games for girls, party for girls, sleepover books, friendships, sleepover party supplies

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Savannahs-Happy-Halloween-Party-ebook/dp/B0097FLSMI/
http://www.amazon.com/Savannahs-Happy-Halloween-Party-ebook/dp/B0097FLSMI/

Tags:
halloween costumes, halloween decorations, halloween lights, halloween party, halloween party decorations, halloween party ideas, stories for girls, vicky virgo, halloween stories for children, halloween trick or treating, kindle ebooks for children, party favors bags, short stories for children, trick or treating bags

Thanks again. 

Victoria
http://www.mydailycuppa.com/


----------



## the quiet one

All caught up.

My links:
A Question of Will (US)
A Question of Will (UK)
Tags: speculative fiction, secret society, assassin, nanotechnology, science fiction, high tech, series, science fiction series

And author page:
Author Page


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Vicky, I got all of yours now. ajalbrink, I already tagged you some time ago.

Anyway, I've got a new short story out called _He never brings me flowers..._

The Amazon COM link is here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009Y6ST7W
The Amazon UK link is here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009Y6ST7W
The Amazon DE link is here: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B009Y6ST7W

Suggested tags: cora buhlert, crime, crime fiction, crime short, murder, revenge, roses, serial killer, short fiction, short story, suspense, thriller, vengeance, abandoned baby, relationship trouble

Thanks for any tags on any site.


----------



## liam.judge

Cora: I tagged & liked your new book on Amazon.com, Amazon UK & Amazon DE.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks Liam.


----------



## liam.judge

No prob


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged Victoria and Cora...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, M.G.


----------



## smallblondehippy

I haven't been to the tag exchange for a while and wow, do I have some catching up to do! I'd be super grateful if you would like and tag my books at the links below.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009HCWLHM/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1JPHEXW7GJ8WQXNFZX8E&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=317828027&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Circle-Spinner-Other-Tales-ebook/dp/B007YQ1SY0/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

smallblondehippy


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged you at Amazon DE, Elizabeth/smallblondehippy


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Greetings everyone. It's been a bit but I lost the link. Went back a few pages and caught up with new books and new folks.

Martyinmaui - I don't see any tags for your first listed book.

Would appreciate some tagging for my new book, the fourth in the *Chester the Chesapeake* series.

Please cut and paste these tags:

childrens books, children, kids books, kids, picture books, dogs, animal stories, childrens book series, series, inspirational, books about dogs, dog books, Retrievers, values, therapy dog

ebook: http://amzn.to/ShgHkn

paperback: http://amzn.to/U4l8EI

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged Chester the Latest at Amazon DE, Barbara.


----------



## matthewturner

Anyone who can Tag my UK page is super awesome:

http://amzn.to/TvCfLs (UK)
http://amzn.to/TK18oQ (USA)

I'm going to go through the last few pages and get tagging myself 

Matthew


----------



## lorelei

Tagged and liked:
skylerWest
Bella de la Tour
Victoria V
Cora Buhlert
LTucker
SimonHaynes
MGScarsbrook
Estelle Ryan
James Lauren
Mcoorlim
Shaun4
torridcooke
Ajalbrinkt
martyin maui
Markdawson
Shaun4
Dr Barbara Matthew Turner.

Please tag and like my books, especially my new book Shadow on the Rose.
The UK link for Shadow is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shadow-on-the-Rose-ebook/dp/B009WFT69A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1351160746&sr=1-1
The Uk link for Karen's Best Friend is: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Karens-Best-Friend-ebook/dp/B007DI16VE/ref=pd_sim_kinc_3
The US link for Shadow: http://www.amazon.com/Shadow-on-the-Rose-ebook/dp/B009WFT69A/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1351160706&sr=1-1&keywords=shadow+on+the+rose
The US link for Karen's: http://www.amazon.com/Karens-Best-Friend-ebook/dp/B007DI16VE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331980435&sr=8-1
Thanks,
Lorelei


----------



## liam.judge

Doctor Barbara: I tagged & liked the eBook and Paperback versions of your new book.

Also Tagged:

matthewturner
lorelei


----------



## lorelei

Liamjudge,
  Tagged and liked your UK page. Your links only go to the US site, which is why I didn't tag you earlier.
Maybe you should add a UK signature or at least a link.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Lorelei and Matthew, I tagged you both at Amazon DE.


----------



## liam.judge

lorelei: I do post my UK link on here every so often, you must have missed it. Anyways, thanks for the tags


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have caught up with

Matthew Turner
lorelei
Doctor Barbara
smallblondehippy

Would appreciate tags for the newly released _My Funny Major Medical_ as I am one of the contributors.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Funny-Major-Medical-ebook/dp/B009XSUJYM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1353249370&sr=1-1

Would also like a bit of a boost for my children's books.
Bheki and the Magic Light Amazon UK http://amzn.to/I3FBRm
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs Amazon UK http://amzn.to/K8Wvfo
Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the kidnapped mouse Amazon UK http://amzn.to/J8HwRN

thanks


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

All caught up with everything new!

----------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

Jan Hurst-Nicholson: What tags do you want added to your new book?


----------



## August_V_Fahren

Mad Mannequins from Hell: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mannequins-Uncanny-Valley-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0089RDMY2/

Tags: portland, bizarro, post-apocalyptic, cult horror, demons, funny horror, horror comedy, mannequin, grindhouse, sexy nun, survival horror

Power Seduction Secrets: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Power-Seduction-Secrets-ebook/dp/B00A57VFVG/

Tags: adaptation, alpha male, calibration, confidence, power, dating guide, dating tips, erotic romance, flirting, online dating, seduction

Thanks!


----------



## liam.judge

August_V_Fahren: I tagged your books


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Jan Hurst Nicholson and August V Fahren, I tagged your books at Amazon.de.

I've got a new one to tag as well. It's called _Cartoony Justice_ and here are the relevant links:

Amazon.com
Amazon UK
Amazon DE

Suggested tags: short story, cartoons, cartoon characters, fantasy, humor, funny fantasy, weird, censorship, television, Belgium, Netherlands, banana, magic, pigs

Thanks for any tags and likes.


----------



## lorelei

tagged and liked: Jan, August, Cora.
Cora, I couldn't use the German site, but I did .com and co.uk


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged all the new stuff!

----------------------
Mine for anyone who doesn't have them yet:

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

Cora (new book)


----------



## Adam Kisiel

Because my site goodkindles gets a lot of traffic lately, I am rarely here, but caught up with the last 5 pages.

Best regards

Adam


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Liam, Adam, Lorelei and M.G. thanks.

Lorelei, you can only tag/like at Amazon DE if you're a customer there. I am because I'm in Germany and it's my local Amazon. But for US and UK based authors it makes little sense to buy from Amazon DE just to get tagging rights.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

All caught up. Didn't realize I'd been gone so long, but 2 months and only 5 pages? Ah, well.

My books:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Enemy-of-Korgan-ebook/dp/B007F2VAS2
science fiction, scifi, betrayal, spy, adventure, action, undercover, speculative fiction, sci-fi, sf, loyalty

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ColdSleep-ebook/dp/B005R40S4M
science fiction, sci-fi, sf, short story, short fiction, suspended animation, interstellar travel, space ship, space

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Prey-ebook/dp/B005KT1KOG
adventure, alien, science fiction, sf, short story, science fiction adventure, aliens, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Steadfasti.../dp/B004XJ55FO
fantasy, fantasy adventure, sword and sorcery, magic, kindle, fiction, kindle book, kindleboards author, cheap kindle books, sorcerer, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ghost-Fleet-ebook/dp/B004IK8GJ0
science fiction, military science fiction, space opera, kindle, war, adventure, sf, scifi, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PELGRAFF/dp/B003XVYGVM
sf, sf military, action, adventure, kindle, kindleboards author, war, character study, fiction, space, science fiction, military science fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Piltons-Moon-V.../dp/B003TXS5A2
science fiction, short fiction, kindle, kindle authors, indie author, action, aliens, adventure, novella, kindleboards authors, fiction, d a boulter

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Courtesan/dp/B003P2VH98
sci-fi romance, science fiction, speculative fiction, space ship, indie author, kindle, kindle authors, kindleboards authors, fiction, adventure, d a boulter,


----------



## psychotick

Hi Guys,

Have just discovered this thread and am beginning the liking and tagging. In the meantime I'd welcome any likes and tags for my own books.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Days-Light-And-Shadow-ebook/dp/B00ACMMJV4/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1354155703&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pawn-ebook/dp/B0076C7TM2/ref=sr_1_7?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1354155703&sr=1-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/And-All-Stars-Grave-ebook/dp/B0069PH8LY/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1354155703&sr=1-6

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Maverick-ebook/dp/B004XW6GHM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1354155703&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wizard-At-Law-Call-ebook/dp/B005L76S3K/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1354155703&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dark-Elves-And-Dragons-ebook/dp/B005B0016C/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1354155703&sr=1-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dragon-ebook/dp/B0054D1IP4/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1354155703&sr=1-2

Thanks in advance, Greg.


----------



## psychotick

Hi Guys,

Caught up on this page. Matthew your page in the US has no tags. Cora, I liked and tagged your .com and .uk pages but can't do Germany. DI the last two links in your thread don't seem to work. The wheel on the mouse curser just goes round and round.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## liam.judge

Tagged:

Psychotick


----------



## psychotick

Hi Liam,

Tagged and liked in turn.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Tagged and liked your books at Amazon DE, Greg. Thanks for the tags and likes at Com and UK.


----------



## liam.judge

Thanks Greg


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook

Tagged Psychotik

--------------------

Poison In The Blood
The Marlowe Conspiracy
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia
The Life & Legend Of Cesare Borgia


----------



## liam.judge

Denise: I tagged & liked your book.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Denise, I tagged your book at Amazon DE.

Meanwhile, I have two new releases.

Number 1 is called _Flights of Madness_. Any tags or likes are appreciated.

Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.de

Suggested tags: short stories, short fiction, collection, airplane, air travel, aviation, plane, pilot, flight attendant, madness, insanity, Carrie Ragnarok, Cora Buhlert, slipstream, psychological thriller

My second new release is a German translation called _Unter der Knute_. Tags and likes at Amazon DE would be helpful, though tags elsewhere are appreciated as well, since I occasionally sell German language books at Amazon.com.

Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk
Amazon.de

Suggested tags: german books, 18 jahrhundert, auspeitschung, ballerina, ballett, folter, historische literatur, kerker, knute, kurzgeschichte, leibeigenschaft, peitsche, russland, tanz, zarenreich


----------



## liam.judge

Denise: no prob
Cora: i tagged your new books on all 3 amazon websites
Bella Delatour: i tagged your new book


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks, Liam.


----------



## James Maxwell

Tagged!

Just the one book, Enchantress, please tag and like 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Enchantress-Book-Evermen-Saga-ebook/dp/B0087HV5QQ/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Bella and James, I tagged your books at Amazon DE.


----------



## liam.judge

TAGGED:

James Maxwell


----------



## liam.judge

Hi. Anyone new who want's to tag my book can do so at this link:

http://amzn.to/S1KO4N


----------



## liam.judge

I think Amazon have completely removed tagging, but we are still clicking "like" on everyone's books over on the U.S. forum. It hasn't been working for the last few days though.


----------

